# Everyday Hair...The Pretty, The Nappy, The Crazy...Post Your Hair RIGHT NOW!!!



## BeautifulFlower

*BTW Ladies....There's an LHCF App available for Android and iPhone!!!! This is how the ladies are posting on the go. *

I remember during my agressive hair growing days, I thought my hair would look great all the time and should feel great all the time based on what I saw in some of my hair idols pics. I only saw glamour pics, not the everyday hair pics. 

If my Hair didn't look a certain way or feel like the way some of the ladies hair looked, I thought I may be doing something wrong. 

The reality...some days are better than others but most days my hair is not glamourous. 

So post your everyday hair...ponytails, buns, braidouts, flat ironed, nappy, pretty, crazy, and everything in between....

I'm stretching to manage the new growth so I straighten my hair but i cant seem to control the nap in the back...oh well...lol. 












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TaraDyan

Congrats on your tremendous growth, PrettyFace.  I remember back when you were like APL/BSL.  Now look at you. 

Oh ... and your ponytail is sublime.


----------



## Guyaneek

Right now this is my everyday hair. Twist outs every evening and this result in the am.


----------



## lovenharmony

Just look at my siggy  It's usually in a bun, but that's what it looks like most of the time.


----------



## Fine 4s

Awwww....you're another one whose progress I miss!


----------



## TaraDyan

This is my everyday boring hairstyle.


----------



## PearlyCurly

My every day hairthis is from Dec 2009. But i still wear my hair like this 90% of the time.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~

This is my hair right this minute. It's a ponypuff from a twist out. I call it my "Joan (from Girlfriend's) ponypuff" .


----------



## Bublin

TaraDyan said:


> This is my everyday boring hairstyle.


 
Soooo shiney and lush.


----------



## Hairlosophy

Here's my hairstyle of the day, a regular ol' puff and some headbands. (sorry if the pic is too big, I dont know how to adjust the size on my phone)






Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Amoreofcurls

Today is actually my wash day, so im detangling my dry hair with my TT

but this is day 3 of a wash n go from yesterday







this is day 2 (day before)


----------



## nestlequik

Right now my hair is tucked under a hat still drying from washing and twisting it this morning.  Hopefully it will be fully dried by my meeting in an hour.  If you can't see the picture clearly, I can best describe it as a "Celie".


----------



## BeautifulFlower

All these curls. You'll gonna make me go natural. 

Thanks ladies for posting your beautiful hair. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Glamourstruckk

This is a second day braid out after experimenting with a different way to maintain it.


----------



## bronzebomb

I keep a protective style during the week and wear some type of twistout on the weekend (Friday/Saturday)


----------



## mech

cameraphone pic, but everyday hair


----------



## celiabug

My hair today


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

All you ladies have some nice everyday hair!


----------



## TaraDyan

celiabug said:


> My hair today


 
This is just too cute.  Love the neon colored ties at the end of your ponytail.


----------



## SHEANITPRO

This pic is from this past Sunday evening, relaxed after a stretch.

It still looks the same today.  I plan on enjoying another day of wearing
it out, but will be bunning after today.


----------



## TaraDyan

Bublin said:


> Soooo shiney and lush.


 
Thanks, Bub.  That's the coconut oil blingin' like that.


----------



## keepithealthy

I don't know if this will work. This my first time sending from my phone.
(Great everyday hair ladies).
Sorry for the blurry pic my camera phone sucks.
[IMG][IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa447/ChristlikeShine/IMG00849-20110215-1245.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## davisbr88

Here's mine!
I've been living in two-strand twists most of this month and plan to until summer.






I try to jazz it up a bit now and then with pins and such but eh... I make it do what it do.


----------



## bride91501

This is me and my youngest daughter at our "lunch date" over the weekend. I work from home, but when I leave the house M-F, this is pretty much what I look like.  

I know you're thinking, "But where's the hair??" LOL. It's there, I promise. 

Wigs are my PS for the winter and believe or not there IS a wig under that hat. It's just been so cold in DC that I need some extra warmth these days...


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Girl you got some dimples on you. Very cute!



davisbr88 said:


> Here's mine!
> I've been living in two-strand twists most of this month and plan to until summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to jazz it up a bit now and then with pins and such but eh... I make it do what it do.


----------



## davisbr88

prettyfaceANB said:


> Girl you got some dimples on you. Very cute!



Thanks! :blush3:


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just have to say you ladies are so pretty.


----------



## PoisedNPolished

My hair yesterday...carried over until today ... Kinky Straight hair washed and air dried. I LOVE this hair!


----------



## FRESHstart101

a hat ... , i love winter time.


----------



## casey3035

Lets see if I can do (post) this... I either wear this hat or this bun with bangs and a headband! Sooo boring.... Today??? It's the bun!


----------



## mscocopuff

I am currently in a Sew in w/Malaysian hair. I am doing the Hide Your Hair Challenge! Can't wait to unveil!


----------



## truequeen06

Almost done air drying:


----------



## haayitssara

Me right now, lounging after a midterm XD
I literally took off my scarf  and LEFT because I had like 10 minutes to get ready between putting my book down and making it to the exam


----------



## LadyRaider

Second day hair... not my strength. It was curlier yesterday. I've got it pulled back with a thing that's sort of like a banana clip but it has this boingy part at the bottom. Shrug. Anyway... I'm home and already took off my earrings for the day.


----------



## sunnieb

My bun today.  Hair pin showing and all!






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Rei

prettyfaceANB said:


> I remember during my agressive hair growing days, I thought my hair would look great all the time and should feel great all the time based on what I saw in some of my hair idols pics. I only saw glamour pics, not the everyday hair pics.
> 
> If my Hair didn't look a certain way or feel like the way some of the ladies hair looked, I thought I may be doing something wrong.
> 
> The reality...some days are better than others but most days my hair is not glamourous.
> 
> So post your everyday hair...ponytails, buns, braidouts, flat ironed, nappy, pretty, crazy, and everything in between....
> 
> I'm stretching to manage the new growth so I straighten my hair but i cant seem to control the nap in the back...oh well...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'd love your non-glam looking hair on my good hair days


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Rei said:


> I'd love your non-glam looking hair on my good hair days



I just happen to start this thread with straightened hair. Don't be fooled, it gets worse. I'll post in here after I wash. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lilsparkle825

Love this thread!! @prettyfaceANB your ponytail is to DIE for. I can only dream of hair that thick and it looks fantastic on you.

I've been in bed getting over a cold all day and took these pics of my third-day twistout. My twistouts NEVER last this long, but I finally got it thanks to KCCC, not to mention westNDNbeauty and her YT video on maintaining a twistout/braidout 

I'll cowash and reset my hair, probably in a braid n curl for some variety, later this evening.


----------



## sugarwater

1st is my facebook profile picture.
I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.




Yesterday





Edit :
This is my hair RIGHT NOW


----------



## keepithealthy

sugarwater said:


> 1st is my facebook profile picture.
> I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
> I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> This is my hair RIGHT NOW



Love the updo and the red lipstick..very cute


----------



## sugarwater

I want more pitchas!


----------



## Toy

My hair right this moment my little clip falling down sorry for the crazy looking picture .


----------



## Qtee

my everyday after work hair..it's a cornrow out...this is my winter staple do...

Sent from my LS670 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LushLox

Messy pony that I sometimes wear indoors


----------



## westNDNbeauty

A braid out with comb-coil tips.

While hair was wet, I conditioned with Jane Carter's Leave in and followed with Jane Carter's Nourishing Creme.  I then used a rat tail comb to coil the ends to ensure they curled after it was braided. Once my hair dried, I used a mixture of Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier and Castor oil, then twirled each braid from root to tip making sure hair is well moisturized before unbraiding.


----------



## beebstt

sugarwater what lip colors are you wearing in your last two pictures? they look really pretty 



sugarwater said:


> 1st is my facebook profile picture.
> I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
> I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> This is my hair RIGHT NOW


----------



## havilland

Poofed my pics


----------



## knt1229

deleted post


----------



## Prudent1

Flat ironed hair (from dinner w/SO Monday:heart2 Curls have fallen. Who cares? Will be DC & back in a PS b4 weekend. 





Sent from my SPH-M910 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## make_me_over

This is me the other day after blow drying


----------



## kandiekj100

This is 3rd day wash and go hair (my max is usually 2 days). I slightly refreshed with water in a spray bottle and a little conditioner. Seeing if I can get 4 days out of this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent frm my phone, so I apologize if this is extremely big or too small.

Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nikki2229

Hi Ladies.
I would love to post a picture but how are you guys doing it from your cell phone?

Thanks.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Here are my new PS (I'm in HYH 2011) kinky twists with added hair (which I did myself...my first set EVER!) Sorry for the nekkidness of my shoulders, I am about to step in the shower...All of you ladies are so pretty!!!


----------



## iri9109

bride91501 said:


>



i thought those were blonde braids pulled back


----------



## blessedandlucky

sugarwater said:


> 1st is my facebook profile picture.
> I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
> I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> This is my hair RIGHT NOW



Off topic but what color is that lipstick?? Love it! You and your hair look great


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Your Cheeziness

This is my hair for the first few days after a wash. Yawn.

poof


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Poof!


----------



## isioma85

Wore my hair like this to school yesterday. Rollerset, flat ironed roots, 8 wks post. Ends tucked because I'm SL and they kept rubbing against my shirt collar


----------



## Prudent1

nikki2229 said:


> Hi Ladies.
> I would love to post a picture but how are you guys doing it from your cell phone?
> 
> Thanks.


 nikki2229,
I took my pic and saved it to my phone's gallery. Then I hit the reply and attach buttons from w/i the LHCF app.
P1


----------



## bride91501

iri9109 said:


> i thought those were blonde braids pulled back


 
 _*I die*  _


----------



## Charz

How I wore my hair to watch the super bowl:


----------



## kittikat24

Currently Airdrying (no extra products/naked hair)

My hair shrinks up so much (to neck length!) that I don't often airdry w/out braiding..however, I was at home and thought it would be fun to have a wash n go for the day!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

^^Cuuuuuuuuuuute!!!^^


----------



## Miss_C

I'm sorry PrettyFaceANB, but that ponytail you're rocking is pretty glamorous, just because of the length.


----------



## sungtongs

i just fingercurl my hair ever morning-every other morning. i don't rinse my conditioner out. about to take a nap hair. this is day 1 hair.


----------



## bibs

This is from yesterday but I wore it exactly the same today. I'll probably co-wash tomorrow.


----------



## HarlemHottie

I have been living in my buns this winter for some reason. 

I have no idea how to post the photos I just took with my BB...


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Miss_C said:


> I'm sorry PrettyFaceANB, but that ponytail you're rocking is pretty glamorous, just because of the length.


 
Its not wash day yet.

 My typical is buns and braidouts.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

HarlemHottie said:


> I have been living in my buns this winter for some reason.
> 
> I have no idea how to post the photos I just took with my BB...


 
Is there an LHCF app for BB?


----------



## ebsalita

HairlosophyYour hair looks so cute.  You've got a radiant smile too - every time I see your siggy on here it's like you're smiling at me and I can't help but smile back!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

You are just sooo cute. I am a big fan of a red lip. I wear red gloss, lip stain, or lipstick almost everyday. 

Go girl. 



sugarwater said:


> 1st is my facebook profile picture.
> I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
> I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> This is my hair RIGHT NOW


----------



## HarlemHottie

prettyfaceANB said:


> Is there an LHCF app for BB?



I didn't even know they had an app for that...


Here are my photos I took at my desk earlier today.


----------



## OrangeMoon

I haven't posted Hair Pics is such a long time. My one lonely ponytail just take hair out of rollers in the morning and slap in a ponytail. I'm like 9-10 weeks post and got tired of wearing my wig so my real hair is out for the moment.


----------



## Prudent1

You ladies all have some beautiful hair!


----------



## cutenss

Here I'm is 















I have not combed since yesterday.  I have been lounging all day.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair right now. Just took this pic.






And you can see my naturally thin edges that I talk about, I wear my hair like this in a puff most of the time. Cuz I'm lazy.


----------



## lijm83

My everyday hair this week. This is a picture of today, I was wearing a low side ponytail.


----------



## Addy3010

I just found out there was an app for the iphone and i love it, i dont know how to add pics from that but anywho....


Heres my hair after a twist out!
 The first day was kind of pinned at the sides like a faux hawk. I didnt like how it turned out and this was day 2.


----------



## Lita

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
My daily boring style...







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
My bed-time hair..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

Bumping.........................................





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Rei

Imma need all of you ladies who are 'oh this is just a simple style, sorry my hair looks so crappy' while whipping about shiny lovely locks to take a look at whats going on right hurr






yeah thats right! ya'll though you were a hot mess huh. take a seat!


----------



## truequeen06

^^I love your hair in your siggy!  I'd be rockin it everday.  It looks so soft and billowy.


----------



## Rei

truequeen06 said:


> ^^I love your hair in your siggy!  I'd be rockin it everday.  It looks so soft and billowy.



lol that was right after a wash in between wet and dry. Once it dried it went right back to looking a hot mess I've never been able to replicate that again


----------



## SilkySwag

I did a light blowout and then a braidout. I'll wear it out until I reach Chaka Khan status  excuse the face...rough morning!!


----------



## davisbr88

^^ I love that! How many braids did you do?


----------



## Mai Tai

SilkySwag said:


> I did a light blowout and then a braidout. I'll wear it out until I reach Chaka Khan status  excuse the face...rough morning!!



@ SilkySwag...You are REALLY pretty!  Keep up the good work


----------



## SilkySwag

davisbr88 I did about 12 braids

Mai Tai thanks lady!!


----------



## Triniwegian

My every day braid out.
This is second day.

SilkySwag, you are Pretty!!! And I love that lip color, care to share?


----------



## SilkySwag

Conterria thank you! The color is mauve it over by revlon. It's matte but I put clear gloss on top


----------



## Addy3010

Rei said:


> Imma need all of you ladies who are 'oh this is just a simple style, sorry my hair looks so crappy' while whipping about shiny lovely locks to take a look at whats going on right hurr
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats right! ya'll though you were a hot mess huh. take a seat!




On days when i think my hair looks a hot mess.  I still walk around rocking my hair, like nobody can tell me nothing.


----------



## Glamourstruckk

Addy3010 said:


> On days when i think my hair looks a hot mess.  I still walk around rocking my hair, like nobody can tell me nothing.



Oo, me too. People think you're making a statement If you act like your 'do is the bomb. lol


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

SilkySwag said:


> I did a light blowout and then a braidout. I'll wear it out until I reach Chaka Khan status  excuse the face...rough morning!!



your eyebrows are *FIYAAAH*!  and this is exactly how i want to where my hair as a natural.... always been scared of puffs (not my thing)


if you don't blow dry does it turn out very differently?


----------



## keepithealthy

bumping for more pictures........................


----------



## BostonMaria

I just washed my hair a few minutes ago and slapped some avocado butter on it.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^ I heart your hair.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

My everyday bun






My everyday braidout






(sorry for face I was having a very bad day)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

I'm doing a lot of buns, but usually when my hair is twisted.


----------



## kandiekj100

KCcurly said:


> I'm doing a lot of buns, but usually when my hair is twisted.


 
I  your twists


----------



## keepithealthy

KCcurly said:


> I'm doing a lot of buns, but usually when my hair is twisted.



Your twists are so awesome!!!


----------



## melissa-bee

My dry looking bun,
This is why I haven't posted update pics yet. I have to walk around looking like this everyday 
I just took this pic a few weeks ago to see how big my bun is, as "hair vain" as it may sound. lol


----------



## SilkySwag

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT thanks! If I don't blow dry the braidout only stretches to the top of my shoulders. That's the main difference.

KCcurly I love that! You were one of my inspirations transitioning and remain one today


----------



## ADB

For me everyday hair is a ponytail...nothing special.  I'll sometimes wear my hair down on weekends or anytime I'm going out.


----------



## crlsweetie912

My week old updo....
I usually always have an updo of some kind or a bun or phony pony...


----------



## nikki2229

A twist and Bantu from a rollerset I did. It is tired looking.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## snillohsss

KCcurly said:


> I'm doing a lot of buns, but usually when my hair is twisted.


----------



## wavezncurlz

on a typical day it's one of these buns


----------



## wavezncurlz

KCcurly said:


> I'm doing a lot of buns, but usually when my hair is twisted.



WOW!!! They look fake! (and that's a compliment)


----------



## sunnieb

My hair today - banana clip ponytail






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

wavezncurlz said:


> WOW!!! They look fake! (and that's a compliment)



LOL! Thanks...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

wavezncurlz said:


> on a typical day it's one of these buns



These are cute! I really need to step up my bunning game. I've been ordering hairsticks and combs.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Bumpity Bump


----------



## OhmyKimB

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BeautifulFlower

OhmyKimB said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Long Hair Care Forum App



I wanna try this...is really cute.


----------



## transitioning?

Ohmykimb that fish tail is cute. I can't wait until my hair is long enough for that.

Here is my  pic. Day three wash n go with Eco styler gel






Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83




----------



## iri9109

ponytail w/ bangs...its my go to style when my hair is a mess but i dont have time to wash/cowash...i hope i have time to wash & dc my hair this weekend, but if not, this is how my hair will be until i can do something to it
i took my twists out on wednesday night, but i messed with it too much and it got frizzy and i didnt like it in the morning (no pics) so i wet it and put some aloe vera and burnt sugar pomade in it on thursday and wore it out but then put it up in a ponytail thurs night and today

ponytail w/ bangs...its my go to style when my hair is a mess but i dont have time to wash/cowash...i hope i have time to wash & dc my hair this weekend, but if not, this is how my hair will be until i can do something to it


----------



## wavezncurlz

KCcurly said:


> These are cute! I really need to step up my bunning game. I've been ordering hairsticks and combs.


Thanks. Be sure to join us on the hairstick thread!


----------



## Etherealsmile

Took my cornrows out last night for wash day today...


----------



## isioma85

bibs said:


> This is from yesterday but I wore it exactly the same today. I'll probably co-wash tomorrow.



bibs you have the cutest little smile! 

Sawwy for tagging you in the thread


----------



## LushLox

More messy hair! Day old pin curls!!


----------



## Mom23

Twist and curl that is a little frizzy from the rain...


----------



## Marhia

yarn braids a month and some change old chillen at the house working

Sent from my PG06100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MzSwift

Braidout fro, my go-to style when I'm out of PS's.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Today's Hair


----------



## Qtee

prettyfaceANB said:


> Today's Hair


Very pretty..


----------



## SilkySwag

Here's an update to my style posted earlier this week.








It did get Chaka Khan big but these winds in the DMV have been ferocious so I couldn't let it all hang out.


----------



## pookaloo83

SilkySwag said:


> Here's an update to my style posted earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did get Chaka Khan big but these winds in the DMV have been ferocious so I couldn't let it all hang out.


----------



## davisbr88

SilkySwag: Can I have your hair please?
Thanks.


----------



## MzSwift

OMG Silky!! Looking at your pix now and the ones from June, it's evident that your hair has grown SO MUCH!!  You look great, girl!


----------



## SilkySwag

Lol thanks Swifty!

davisbr88 sure you can have it on wash day


----------



## ashleymichelle1

bantu-knot out...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

SilkySwag said:


> Here's an update to my style posted earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did get Chaka Khan big but these winds in the DMV have been ferocious so I couldn't let it all hang out.




most beautiful hair ever!!  i love your style... the bands have PERFECT placement


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

MzSwift said:


> Braidout fro, my go-to style when I'm out of PS's.



sickest fro contest!!  Did it on em'!!!!


----------



## lushlady

Great thread!  Here are a few of my everyday styles.


----------



## Rocky91

this has been me for the past few days.
not sure why i look so mad. 








i got that small part shaved that small part a week ago.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Weekend braid out~







http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/35488653


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Beautiful styles, ladies!


----------



## LoveisYou

very pretty ladies!!!!


----------



## TaraDyan

I love this thread ... plus I'm getting some really good styling ideas from it.  Therefore, I'm doin' tha bump.

This is how I'm wearing my hair today.  I moisturized my hair really well last night then put it in 8 twists, and then made bantu knots out of those.  This is the result:


----------



## Fine 4s

@Rocky91, you are gorgeous!

Now back to the hair....
My everyday ugly twist (at least 6 weeks old)....drum roll please.....
Pic taken about 1 1/2 -2 years ago.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Bumpin for more


----------



## nikki2229

Hair with protein conditioner







Rollerset




Length check. 1 yr post BC.


----------



## BostonMaria

My herr this morning while i was getting ready for work
Achieved by putting my hair in a bun overnight, removing the ponytail holder, and finger combing


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~

This is my hair right now. 4 months post, 2+ inch trim, blow dried ( no flat iron- it blew up )  and pin curls from the night before last.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Thanks for this thread! I've found so new Fotki stalking victims!


----------



## davisbr88

Today's hair: another overnight bun-out.





This will be my last day wearing this style since I am nervous about creating too much tension with the buns and the rubberbands (even oiled) causing some breakage). I think I am going to braid for a braid-out tomorrow.


----------



## LushLox

Wore hair in a side swept style yesterday.











And pinned hair back with the flower on one side and hair grips on the other side, worn today.


----------



## davisbr88

Doing the bump!
I love this thread!
It has inspired me to include a Hair of the Day segment on my blog. Right now, it's just my hair, but I'd love to include others!
I hope more ladies will share, and I'm definitely going to be hitting some of you up for interviews on your Hair of the Day, so I hope some people will want to participate.


----------



## Prudent1

BostonMaria and davisbr88- I_ wish _I could rock a 'bun out'. IMO, my hair looks all kinds of crazy when I take it down from my buns. I wouldn't dare post a pic. I love the wave pattern and definition you ladies are able to achieve through them. **sighing** Oh well, I will live vicariously through the 2 of you.


----------



## davisbr88

Prudent1: What did you use when you bunned? I have to use a waterless product so that my hair doesn't revert and kink into the wave pattern. I used Donna Marie coconut glaze pomade on mine. And I just did a twist-out with similar results using Komaza Care coconut hair pudding.


----------



## Prudent1

davisbr88
For the bun itself I use one of those nylon bun thingies from Sally.http://www.sallybeauty.com/mesh-chignon/FUSGRP01,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

 As far as product, I usually bun on wet or damp hair that has been sealed with ceramides or a butter like shea. My hair looks no where like your pictures when I take it down.


----------



## davisbr88

Girl, these are buns on flat ironed hair!
If I did it on natural hair, it'd have to be stretched, like on an old twist-out or so. I can't get bantu knot-outs on my wey hair for some reason.


----------



## BostonMaria

davisbr88 said:


> Girl, these are buns on flat ironed hair!
> If I did it on natural hair, it'd have to be stretched, like on an old twist-out or so. I can't get bantu knot-outs on my wey hair for some reason.



Same here Prudent1 My hair in that picture is rollerset (no flatiron) and I brushed it back in a ponytail and just did a bun.  How long is your hair?  I think I was able to start doing that after I hit BSL (maybe APL).  If I flatiron and put it in a doobie, it comes out straight without any waves.  

Before going to bed I apply argan oil to my hair, put it in a bun (sometimes with 2 bobby pins) and in the morning I let it loose. Its almost like doing a bantu knot out except I only do one bun.



Prudent1 said:


> @BostonMaria and @davisbr88- I_ wish _I could rock a 'bun out'. IMO, my hair looks all kinds of crazy when I take it down from my buns. I wouldn't dare post a pic. I love the wave pattern and definition you ladies are able to achieve through them. **sighing** Oh well, I will live vicariously through the 2 of you.



Well when my hair is curly and I take it out of the ponytail it looks all kinds of crazy too LOL  and thank you for the compliment


----------



## Prudent1

BostonMaria and davisbr88, 
Oh**SMH** flat irons and roller setting huh? Now why didn't I think of that. I'm 'round here wondering how are they doing that on natural curly hair?! Thanks for the tips ladies!


----------



## davisbr88

Prudent1: Ahahaha! Yeah, the last time I did it on wet hair was during my transition. Worked well then, but not so much on fully natural hair. I can't get it to work for me!


----------



## Jazzlyric

Cut my BSL/MBL Hair . So  this is the cut I am rockin today .


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

BostonMaria said:


> My herr this morning while i was getting ready for work
> Achieved by putting my hair in a bun overnight, removing the ponytail holder, and finger combing



Wow, that is too cute!


----------



## mscocopuff

Ok.... so I did another install last night and I absolutely love it!!

Here it is!!


----------



## mscocopuff

Jazzlyric said:


> Cut my BSL/MBL Hair . So this is the cut I am rockin today .


 
Your cut is too cute!!  Love it!


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Frizzed-out braid out. lol


----------



## Shay72

I'll play. This is a wash & go haphazardly pulled into two puffs.


----------



## Alta Angel

This is an old braid-out that I resurrected using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie.


----------



## cutenss

More day old, non-combed hair.  Hey I'm lazy


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Just detangled and with no product (a no-no but my hair was soft so I put nothing in it. 

Crazy Morning Hair


----------



## davisbr88

Missed my lovies...




So that's the end of my straight hair! Lol.


----------



## poookie

this is my hair today! just chilling around the house doing chores, so I did 2 little poofies.


----------



## PinkishlyNoire

Thanks for this Thread. It gives me a better idea of some everyday hairstyles. You guys look gorgeous!!


----------



## gcchick_07

ummm a very humid weekend + a twist out pulled into a puff


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Bumping for good measure


----------



## cheryl26

woke up a couple hours ago


----------



## Lindy

My hair today... just got a touch-up after 16 weeks...


----------



## bride91501

Lindy- that is gorgeous!

Here is mine today....day 2 of my curly fro. Pushed it back into a mini/puff


----------



## Skiggle

^^^^
Pretty hair and face!


----------



## Lindy

bride91501 said:


> @Lindy- that is gorgeous!


 

Thanks!!


----------



## ojthomas

Here is a picture of my hair today. Its nothing fancy and its wild


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sorry for the face, 

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BostonMaria

Washed my hair today with Come Clean Shampoo. I used Tresemme conditioner and then applied Prostyler (sp?) black gel.  My first decent wash and go in a very long time! I think its because its almost 60 outside and also because I clarified.

Umm excuse my big head and lack of make-up


----------



## Amoreofcurls

I completed my first (two step) hendigo treatment last night Im so glad my hair is black again, because I wasnt feeling the reddish brown from the last henna I did... I didnt DC after rinsing out the indigo because I wanna give the indigo a few days to oxidize, it seems to have darken over night...Heres a fresh braid out, well I just took out the braids I did for my hair to air dry in....


----------



## Addy3010

Amoreofcurls said:


> I completed my first (two step) hendigo treatment last night Im so glad my hair is black again, because I wasnt feeling the reddish brown from the last henna I did... I didnt DC after rinsing out the indigo because I wanna give the indigo a few days to oxidize, it seems to have darken over night...Heres a fresh braid out, well I just took out the braids I did for my hair to air dry in....



Love your hair.  Its so shiny!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Wash n' go pulled into messy donut bun at 22 months into transition.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Alta Angel

Love the bun in your siggy! How'd ya' do it?


----------



## Etherealsmile

......................


----------



## SheenaVee

My hairstyle today! I hardly ever bun so I thought I'd show ya.


----------



## Alta Angel

Hi and thank you!

You will need:
*an ouchless Goody elastic hairband  or nylon stocking
*two "closed" bobby pins
*several "open" bobby/hair pins
*aloe vera gel or styling gel
*satin scarf and satin bonnet




 I spritz my hairline in the front and back with water, apply aloe vera gel, and lightly brush back.
Next, take the elastic band, double it around your neck, and smooth back on your head as if doing a puff.
Use the closed bobby pins to anchor the elastic band on both sides.  (Make sure that the puff is not tight or anchored too tightly.  The scarf will take care of any stray hairs.)
Your hair should now be in a puff.  Part with your fingers a 1-1.5 inch section directly in the middle of the puff and braid it up (you will work this section last).  For the look in the picture, I rolled my hair in about 6 sections including the middle section.
I start with front center section, roll the hair with my finger, and secure with an open bobby pin.  Next, I rolled two more on both sides of the front center one.  In the very back, I only rolled two sections.  Lastly, I unbraided the middle piece and rolled it as well.
The great thing about this style is that you can take as many or as few sections as you want.  I usually anywhere from 3-8 sections to change up the look.
I use a satin scarf to set the style and lay my hair.  My satin scarf is about 6 inches wide and long enough to double over my head.  I also put a satin bonnet on top of the bun area.  You can do this style at night, cover with a scarf, and be ready to go in the morning.
You can go to youtube and search for "Cinnabun" to get the general idea of how to roll the hair with the fingers, etc.
 



sipp100 said:


> @Alta Angel
> 
> Love the bun in your siggy! How'd ya' do it?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hair style for today, a basic puff with four two-strand twists for bangs that I ended up twisting together to the side...


----------



## blessedandlucky

Monday's donut bun and likely to be my style until Thursday when I have an offsite meeting. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlliCat

I flat ironed yesterday and will be wearing it like this for the rest of the week, or whenever I decide to wash


----------



## thecurlycamshow

I decided to do a braid and curl.  I like it; I wonder how it will withstand the workouts but we'll see


----------



## Anastaja11

Love this style!!!!
Can't wait til my hair is long enough.



thecurlycamshow said:


> I decided to do a braid and curl.  I like it; I wonder how it will withstand the workouts but we'll see


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Thanks Anastaja11


----------



## brownbean96

I've been trying to do my hair like this but end up Failing.... But I Luv your hair. 





Addy3010 said:


> I just found out there was an app for the iphone and i love it, i dont know how to add pics from that but anywho....
> 
> 
> Heres my hair after a twist out!
> The first day was kind of pinned at the sides like a faux hawk. I didnt like how it turned out and this was day 2.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My freed baby fro @ bedtime  

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Amoreofcurls

Its been in this discombobulated bun for the past 2 days


----------



## RelaxednNapulous

My lazy, everyday buns.


----------



## NikStarrr

Typical braidout. (done on dry hair)









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownbean96

I have a HTC Evo and I have the android app for LHCF but I don't even see how to reply to yhe thread, let alone add a pic. Any suggestions?





Prudent1 said:


> nikki2229,
> I took my pic and saved it to my phone's gallery. Then I hit the reply and attach buttons from w/i the LHCF app.
> P1


----------



## brownbean96

Just figured it out. I had to 'click' and hold on the post I wanted to respond to. Hope the pics upload. Ooohh, I'm psyched now!

I luv this thread. This is a bantu knot out done on blow dried (didn't to a good job on the blow out) hair. Second time I've blown my hair out to style. With blowing it out, I was able to keep it semi straight and didn't wash until week two. Set came out better when I last blow dried, will have to try again.








Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb

I let go of the bun today and wore my hair down.  I cowashed and airdried last night to give my 13 weeks post newgrowth a moisture boost.  I can't comb through it dry, so a half up/half down style was all I felt like doing.











Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Alright now Sunnieb - your hair is gorgeous


----------



## Poohbear

My bun today:


----------



## kandiekj100

Sem-failed braidout turned decent ponytail






Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Todays hair 

About 16 weeks post 

Braidouts are not as sexy as they once were...sigh... I think some heat is in order







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EllePixie

Working from home so I'm rocking my scarf until I get dressed...here's my ponytail puff for the day!


----------



## chebaby

love the puff EllePixie


----------



## davisbr88

I henna'd for the first time today, and I was finally able to get my hair back into a scrunchie "bun" thingy for the first time on shrunken hair... lol.











Nothing to write home about, but a first for me so I'm happy.


----------



## EllePixie

^^Yay for milestones davisbr88!


----------



## sugarwater

afro!!!


----------



## TLC1020

Wow............. Get it ladies


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I've been rocking two french braids and braidouts (alternating) for the past couple weeks. Nothing fancy but it makes for an awesome braidout when it gets old. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rei

airdrying after a DC


----------



## empressri




----------



## NikStarrr

Straight.







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anastaja11

Absolutely gorgeous miss!!!



NikStar said:


> Straight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikStarrr

Thanks!!
.


----------



## Firstborn2

empressri, I won't quote your pic, but I want you to know that I desparately want my twists to look like yours,lol...


----------



## empressri

Firstborn2 said:


> empressri, I won't quote your pic, but I want you to know that I desparately want my twists to look like yours,lol...



lol thanks girl. i will say my twists have come a long way!


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I reinstalled my Kinky Straight hair and added a side bang this time. 





Washed and put in a loose bun... I hope I have not already posted this pic LOL... I wear my sew in like this often!


----------



## Fine 4s

From my earlier thread....

NikStar....adorable!!!!!
Empressri...uhm, BLING!!!!!
All these pics are so yum.....


----------



## Fine 4s

kandiekj100 said:


> Sem-failed braidout turned decent ponytail
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
I love failed braid/twist-out ponies...they always look so cute!


----------



## Country gal

I rolled my hair last night hoping to let it air dry while I slept. Needless to say most of the rollers were thrown on the floor because I couldn't sleep on rollers. I tryed to blow dry it out like the Dominicans. I didn't get it as straight but it is very fluffy today.


----------



## ecadnacmc

just done twist. My hair is usually pulled in bun, but right now is in a scarf cuz I'm off today.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## davisbr88

PoisedNPolished: You better WORK, girl! Love that bun!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Tonight's Hair....

Full head of two-strand twist after detangle....


----------



## twatombl

Loving the hair pics! These are my favorite posts, so encouraging for us newly naturals!


----------



## BostonMaria

My bun today 
I've been wearing my hair like this all week






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikStarrr

Another bunner. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Here are my pics from today.  I'm loving my natural hair.  This is my first time adding a flower and I love how it turned out.  I'll be experimenting more this weekend!!


----------



## NikStarrr

Wash-n-go with two twists in front. Only product used was Hot Six oil for a "bushier" look.
















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EllePixie

Wash n Go!


----------



## pookaloo83

EllePixie said:


> Wash n Go!




EllePixie I just love your hair and color! I went to your blog a few weeks back just to see how you achieved it, but I think you said you got it by mistake,


----------



## EllePixie

pookaloo83 said:


> EllePixie I just love your hair and color! I went to your blog a few weeks back just to see how you achieved it, but I think you said you got it by mistake,



Thanks Pook! Yea, the color is basically from me experimenting with henna and indigo.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

LOVING MY NEW HAIR TOY...

The EZ-Comb 

17 weeks post 






For more pictures...
Today's Hair & New Hair Toy


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair today.  Wash and go.


----------



## kaytorry

Cowashed yesterday, bunning with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine and Curls blissful lenghts oil.


----------



## anon123

This has not been an uncommon style for me this year, especially lately. shrunken twists.  I love my Ficcares!






Fine 4s, I'm  such a fan of your hair.  Next time I blow out my hair, I'm trying the style in your siggy.  I love it!  Do you have a Fotki?


----------



## anon123

And the twist out today with a single Mei Fa (I have a pair of these).  I realized I hadn't worn my hair sticks in a while, having been obsessed with the Ficcares.











Oh, and Jazzlyric, I love that razor edge cut!  That is sharp, hot!


----------



## blessedandlucky

From earlier this week:







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Krullete

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## D.Lisha

Here's my signature "go too"  bun/style:


----------



## SheenaVee

OK, so I may be changing my mind about ecostyler gel! 

I have a huge tub that I bought ages ago but didn't like, so I didn't use it. I hated it. 

Anyway, I've run out of IC Fantasia and so I used the ecostyler yesterday for that wash and go I posted, and it turned out great! I think the key to using it for me, is not using a lot, coz yesterday I didn't use a lot of it.

So anyway, when I was going go sleep last night I put my hair into big twists. (I never usually do twistouts coz they don't turn out good) and when I woke up this morning and unraveled the twists and fluffed it out...

I LOVED IT! It turned out sooo good I had to take pics straight away.

Plus, my hair feels really soft and moisturised. I dunno what I did differently this time with the ecostyler but if it's gonna make my hair like this I wanna do it again!

Here's the pics:


----------



## make_me_over

This is how I wore my hair today, just a bun on blowdried hair. Notice how the hair stick is not holding any hair in place? I haven't gotten the hang of hair sticks yet, so right now they are just expensive decoration.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

freshly flatironed hair, preparing for dusting on the 22nd (gonna test out that lunar calendar thing ).


----------



## hannan

MyAngelEyez~C~U I looooooooove the color of your hair!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hannan, thank you! I am an avid henna user


----------



## Fine 4s

This thread can get crazy long!
With that said...here's my today hair.
Too lazy to do my twists last night...

Washed and DC'd overnight with AOHSR, this AM rinse and used RouxPC. Applied Rusk leave-in followed by coconut oil and a lil' Jojoba oil. Put two bobby pins to secure/anchor my scrunchi and use it as a 'bubble.' Then made 4 twists, wrap them around my scrunchi and secure with pins. No gel.
I'll be wearing it this way all week and this weekend, repeat in prep for twists.


----------



## Fine 4s

EllePixie said:


> Wash n Go!


 


Sheena284 said:


> My hair today.  Wash and go.
> 
> 
> Elle and Sheena...the bomb WNGs!!!! *sweatin' over here!*


 


mwedzi said:


> This has not been an uncommon style for me this year, especially lately. shrunken twists. I love my Ficcares!
> 
> Fine 4s, I'm such a fan of your hair. Next time I blow out my hair, I'm trying the style in your siggy. I love it! Do you have a Fotki?


 
Thanks Mwedzi! I do but nothing big in it. I need to update as I go. Fotki/Fine4s



mwedzi said:


> And the twist out today with a single Mei Fa (I have a pair of these). I realized I hadn't worn my hair sticks in a while, having been obsessed with the Ficcares.
> 
> 
> Oh, and Jazzlyric, I love that razor edge cut! That is sharp, hot!


 
Just beautiful twist out. I need to do this ASAP!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Another new hair toy... Bunning for the week. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I also vote this thread become a sticky to be forever used and updated by our members for hair growth motivation and style ideas. 

Anyone else agree with me?!?!?!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EllePixie

prettyfaceANB said:


> I also vote this thread become a sticky to be forever used and updated by our members for hair growth motivation and style ideas.
> 
> Anyone else agree with me?!?!?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I agree. This thread is too cute and fun.


----------



## Fine 4s

Agreed!
And I don't have to feel vain starting a new thread only to show a new hairdo lol I could do it everyday guilt FREEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

prettyfaceANB said:


> I also vote this thread become a sticky to be forever used and updated by our members for hair growth motivation and style ideas.
> 
> Anyone else agree with me?!?!?!
> 
> I agree with you!!  Love this thread!


----------



## D.Lisha

2sweetnsugarland said:


> prettyfaceANB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also vote this thread become a sticky to be forever used and updated by our members for hair growth motivation and style ideas.
> 
> Anyone else agree with me?!?!?!
> 
> I agree with you!!  Love this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID PRO using Long Hair Care Forum App
Click to expand...


----------



## PPGbubbles

This thread is awesome! I dont know how I missed it. 

I am currently rocking corn rows braided around my entire head into a puff (the puff is fake) this is my current PS I have had it in about a week.

I just smooth the edges with a bit of eco styler each morning


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

About to drive home from class


----------



## shae101s

here's what my hair looks like right now, haha nice like twisted roll pin up:






 visit my blog: Afroniquely You


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Front:





Top (I don't know why the bottom looks a different color. It's not dyed or henna'd at all):





Back:





Side:


----------



## lushcoils

PPGbubbles said:


> This thread is awesome! I dont know how I missed it.
> 
> I am currently rocking corn rows braided around my entire head into a puff (the puff is fake) this is my current PS I have had it in about a week.
> 
> I just smooth the edges with a bit of eco styler each morning



PPGbubbles,

How do you securely attach the puff?


----------



## KhandiB

Braid out today... It looks kinda worn, but we had 71 degree weather today.. yoo hoo!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

_3-22-11: Here is my hair today. Loving these little flowers that I found at Wal-Mart. They were $4.97 for 2 so I think I'll be heading to Michael's or Hobby Lobby this weekend to make my own.  Love This Thread!!!_


----------



## anon123

Fine 4s said:


> Agreed!
> And I don't have to feel vain starting a new thread only to show a new hairdo lol I could do it everyday guilt FREEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeee



You know, there used to be a thread callled "how are you wearing your hair today?" that was very similar to this one.  Guess it died out.


----------



## PPGbubbles

lushcoils said:


> @PPGbubbles,
> 
> How do you securely attach the puff?


 
lushcoils It is a drawstring puff. I use the 2 combs it has attached and a few well placed bobby pins


----------



## Poohbear

mwedzi and Fine 4s, I  the thickness of your hair! I wish I can achieve that fullness that you all have with my natural hair styles.


----------



## BostonMaria

I rollerset my hair 3 days ago after wearing it out curly and/or in a bun for about 3 weeks

I "bump" the roots with my flatiron and let the curls cascade for more bounce.  I love it like this.  It shrinks up to BSL but I really don't care.


----------



## Addy3010

Ok so this isnt just today but...i been taking pictures with the intentions of posting them but im usually browsing on my phone and dont know how to upload from there so any whoo here are a couple of my styles.
Sorry for the pic size.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Its a STICKY!!​

Thanks MODS!!!​


----------



## Highly Favored8

WOW how did I miss this one. I love your ponytail! prettyfaceANB


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Highly Favored8 said:


> WOW how did I miss this one. I love your ponytail! prettyfaceANB



Highly Favored8, Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sianna

You ladies have some truly drool-worthy hair!!

Today I wore a boring old puff. When I first BC'd, this was the style I was most eager to wear, now I'm growing bored of them...


----------



## babyu21

I washed my hair today so I could try the SE moisturizing treatment and it turned out fairly nice. I like it but I don't know that I love it. I am thinking I should have left it on overnight instead of with heat for an hour.


----------



## prospurr4

This is such a fun thread! Here are my contributions:

My first two styles, I usually wear for 5 days--
Air-dried, twisty bun and spiral set:









Quick updo I wore to church on Sunday:


----------



## Janet'

OMGee, I just went through all 14 pages...Absolutely   ...I will be back with my contribution...


----------



## BeautifulFlower

prospurr4, I love your texture.



prospurr4 said:


> This is such a fun thread! Here are my contributions:
> 
> My first two styles, I usually wear for 5 days--
> Air-dried, twisty bun and spiral set:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick updo I wore to church on Sunday:


----------



## leiah

day 2 hair that just got taken out of bun and showercap


----------



## AlliCat

3rd day braidout hair









(took down and fluffed same bun as above)


----------



## geejay

This is the second day on my braid-n-curl on transitioning hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Wearing my flatironed hair in a Banana Clip today. Hoping to resist co-washing for a few days, but it's hard!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

KhandiB said:


> Braid out today... It looks kinda worn, but we had 71 degree weather today.. yoo hoo!




KhandiB
Luscious braidout! Do you cornrow or use singles?


----------



## Rei

I haven't cared about my hair in over a week. As a result, a really lazy WnG (if you can call it that) 

I will get tangles galore since I have insane shrinkage but don't care at the moment


----------



## OrangeMoon

Yayyyy it's a Sticky!!!


----------



## Poohbear

Addy3010 - GORGEOUS!!! I've never seen you around here! Do you have a hair album that I can stalk? :Blush2:





Addy3010 said:


> Ok so this isnt just today but...i been taking pictures with the intentions of posting them but im usually browsing on my phone and dont know how to upload from there so any whoo here are a couple of my styles.
> Sorry for the pic size.


----------



## KhandiB

Thanks!!! sipp100 I use cornrows.  With this braid out, I used 2 – I like loose waves 



sipp100 said:


> KhandiB
> Luscious braidout! Do you cornrow or use singles?


----------



## Addy3010

Poohbear said:


> Addy3010 - GORGEOUS!!! I've never seen you around here! Do you have a hair album that I can stalk? :Blush2:



Hi! Thank you. I'm not new but I view more than I post.  And yes I have a fotki.  My fotki is under addy1030.


----------



## SheenaVee

YES!! They made this a sticky!!!


----------



## prospurr4

prettyfaceANB said:


> @prospurr4, I love your texture.


 
Thanks prettyfaceANB!  You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## LovelyNaps26

Mini twists. Some pinned up

[IMG]http://i51.tinypic.com/2pzirt1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## lala89

Hmm well I'm a long time lurker but my hair today has me feeling like a somebody so I'll go ahead. Do your best to ignore the amateur face covering


----------



## Janet'

This was my hair this past weekend...I'm the one with the blonde hair...My friend is also natural (on the left)...


----------



## Naturallista

Whoa, I'm gonna have to take sometime and go through this thread- great one, by the way!

Twist and curl before fluffing...


----------



## itismehmmkay

Man I didn't know I could post pics from my phone 

The first was my hair last night after washing (textlaxed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then my hair in my mini bun. Today I have a few hairs out to soften. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## EllePixie

I don't know why I even try to straighten my hair. I always end up looking like I belong in the 80s...


----------



## LadyRaider

Wash n go...


----------



## kandiekj100

^^I'm liking the big hair. I am a little jealous of how much body it looks you have. Looks like you could do the slow motion hair swing in a pantene commercial.


----------



## Naturallista

EllePixie said:


> I don't know why I even try to straighten my hair. I always end up looking like I belong in the 80s...



Uhh uh girl, that is awesomeness squared right there!   Loves it!


----------



## EllePixie

Naturallista kandiekj100 Thanks guys!!  Too bad it just started raining...womp womp sad fizzle.


----------



## AlliCat

Naked and blow dried


----------



## Addy3010

AlliCat said:


> Blow dried



Lovely hair!


----------



## softblackcotton

These are some beautiful hair pics ladies. I would post mine, but my hair doesn't translate well in pictures. the light diffuses over it and it looks like a grayish black ball of lint instead of shiny gel defined curls. It must be the gel.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

softblackcotton said:


> These are some beautiful hair pics ladies. I would post mine, but my hair doesn't translate well in pictures. the light diffuses over it and it looks like a grayish black ball of lint instead of shiny gel defined curls. It must be the gel.



This thread is called Everyday Hair!!! Post Post Post your hair!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Aireen

Wow you got it as a sticky!


----------



## Poohbear

AlliCat said:


> Naked and blow dried



AlliCat - Gorgeous! What product did you use on your hair before blowdrying?


----------



## Poohbear

My braidout from 4 braids done on blowdried hair on March 4th:


----------



## Poohbear

My hair today - March 23 - five days after flat-ironing:


----------



## Janet'

Poohbear, too freakin cute!!!!


----------



## janeemat

Hey Pooh!  I love your hair!  I remember you when I first joined.


----------



## wavezncurlz

twists that weren't ready for a twist out. threw it up in an updo and kinda liked it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Fuzzy twist out but I went with it


----------



## originalone

Nice Thread!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Mini bun n I flat ironed the back for this pic to show length. 






Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Fhrizzball

My badly done yarnbraids.


----------



## cheryl26

...................................


----------



## AlliCat

Poohbear said:


> @AlliCat - Gorgeous! What product did you use on your hair before blowdrying?



LOL the joke is this is naked hair...didn't use any leave-ins.

Night before: JBCO pre-poo
Morning of: One n Only argan oil shampoo and then protein treatment with joico k-pak reconstructor

Thats it then I blow dried. I think the leftover JBCO had something to do with the shine..


----------



## SND411

Yay its a sticky!


----------



## kandiekj100

Bun using a hair zing type accessory for a little added volume and flower just bought at target.





Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## iri9109

ponytail & bangs 2.0


----------



## EllePixie

^^iri9109 This style reminds me of how Whitley and Freddie used to wear their hair on the earlier seasons of A Different World. Love it!


----------



## jareya

I LOVE this thread!! So many great ideas and so much luscious hair!

This is my hair today. Cornrows with a puff attached.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

EllePixie you look SOOO PRETTY with the straight hair!


----------



## lala89

2 day old hair from sometime last week that became frizzy.


----------



## Janet'

^^^^Pretty!


----------



## LadyD

Addy3010 said:


> Ok so this isnt just today but...i been taking pictures with the intentions of posting them but im usually browsing on my phone and dont know how to upload from there so any whoo here are a couple of my styles.
> Sorry for the pic size.


 

Love this!!! What's it like in the back? Is it flat twisted toward the front or straight down?
Thanks


----------



## EllePixie

Did this wavy braid out thingie, then got scared about my hair brushing my shoulders on my cotton tshirt...flipped it into a loose bun. Yes, I've been LHCF'ed.


----------



## Rocky91

hey now, this is a sticky!!??
moving on up...


----------



## wavezncurlz

Messy bun with bendini accessory





takedown


----------



## PinkSunshine77




----------



## sunnieb

Bantu-knot out fail = makeshift banana clip ponytail






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikStarrr

My usual as of late. Bun with headband.














Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lushlady

sunnieb  That is how you know your regimen is really working, when you "fail" at a style and your hair still looks great!  I've had some fails lately, and none of them look that good.


----------



## Poohbear

NikStar, NICE BIG BUN!!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

poof

I was feeling dumb lazy so this is basically a stretched wash and go. There is nothing on my hair but Oyin Honey Dew and Qhemet Biologics Olive & Honey Balm  I was expecting it to look TOW UP from the FLO' UP, but it came out great.


----------



## Poohbear

CUTE Your Cheeziness!


----------



## EllePixie

NikStar Do you wet bun? Sorry if you've already said this on the board!


----------



## NikStarrr

EllePixie said:


> @NikStar Do you wet bun? Sorry if you've already said this on the board!



EllePixie   Kinda' sorta.  I co-wash at night and then pull my hair up in one big bantu knot at the top of my head to dry some over night and stretch it some.  Then take it down in the morning put it into that bun you see above.


----------



## Janet'

NikStar Fab!!!


----------



## Katherina

NikStar said:


> My usual as of late. Bun with headband.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is exactly what my bun usually looks like! Creepy! But cute!


----------



## snugglez41685

A twist out that still needs more work


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My do' dujour, lol


----------



## Janet'

^^^Too cute!


----------



## itismehmmkay

My mini bun today 











Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## itismehmmkay

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My do' dujour, lol



MyAngelEyez~C~U Girl what is that barrette in the back? Awesome with ur hair 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## itismehmmkay

NikStar said:


> EllePixie   Kinda' sorta.  I co-wash at night and then pull my hair up in one big bantu knot at the top of my head to dry some over night and stretch it some.  Then take it down in the morning put it into that bun you see above.



NikStar Exactly the regimen I'm working towards. I wash nightly already n want to get the point where I can airdry n stretch my hair in a bun overnight. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## NikStarrr

itismehmmkay said:


> @NikStar Exactly the regimen I'm working towards. I wash nightly already n want to get the point where I can airdry n stretch my hair in a bun overnight.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App



itismehmmkay  Yea, once I reached BSL, there were a lot of little "quick fix" protective styles and what I call "prep" styles I discovered.  By prep styles, I mean a style that is cool enough to wear out, ultimately will be turned into another hairstyle.   I'll have to do a blog about it...


----------



## Amoreofcurls

My hair has been in messy unslicked buns for the past two weeks, ive been walking around lookin like a 15 yr old


----------



## Fine 4s

NikStar said:


> @itismehmmkay  Yea, once I reached BSL, there were a lot of little "quick fix" protective styles and what I call "prep" styles I discovered.  By prep styles, I mean a style that is cool enough to wear out, ultimately will be turned into another hairstyle.   I'll have to do a blog about it...



 I have to do prep styles if I want to look half way decent on the weekend for spontaneous social activities. My prep for next weekend starts tomorrow where I'm going to the salon to get two strand twists on blow dried hair. Next weekend, I'm doing a twist-out.

Please share other preps like the bun above. Love it.


----------



## jareya

^^^ Very cute!! I like that look, I don't like buns that are too 'tidy'.


----------



## dede1129

So this is my hair after Air drying with no product. 10 Weeks Post


----------



## sunnieb

misslaraj said:


> @sunnieb  That is how you know your regimen is really working, when you "fail" at a style and your hair still looks great!  I've had some fails lately, and none of them look that good.



misslaraj - Thank you!

Would you believe that last week I haphazardly twirled up some bantu knots and it was so pretty the next day.  Well, last night, I carefully put in the knots and tied them down.  I ended up with a big crimp down the middle that was just .  Luckily I always have a clip of some kind in my purse!


----------



## 1989

Hair today:

turban-esque wrap with the front left out a little. my apologies for the lackluster photobooth quality.


----------



## BEAUTYU2U

I had it braided back to put under my knit cap yesterday. 


Today, I let the puff out and just wore it like this.


----------



## KalenaNatural

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/[[email protected]/]Kalena Michele[/url], on Flickr

 This is my hair in it's most recent state: kinky twists protective style.  Mission: retain my hair growth before my wedding in October. by Kalena Michele, on Flickr

Here's the style I'm rocking today.  I got these done at The Nappy Parlor here in Atlanta last Friday.  My goal is to grow my natural poofy curls to waist length again.


----------



## ebsalita

Here's me drowning my sorrows  last night after a oil rinse and twist out gone wrong lol:

It was my first time with the oil rinse - what went wrong 

You'd think I'd go home after it poofed up and shamed me publicly??? Naaaw  Nope.  Stayed and got a teeny bit drunk


----------



## itismehmmkay

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


ETA:  I've been just fingercombing my rollerset w/ some grease instead of combing them out.  I'm anticipating when I'll get to my last few months of my stretch and won't want to risk combing my hair when it's not wet.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Side n front









Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## 200AndOne

bobby-pinned updo & side bang


----------



## ms-gg

second day of my twistout:


----------



## Poohbear

KalenaNatural said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/[[email protected]/]Kalena Michele[/url], on Flickr
> 
> This is my hair in it's most recent state: kinky twists protective style.  Mission: retain my hair growth before my wedding in October. by Kalena Michele, on Flickr
> 
> Here's the style I'm rocking today.  I got these done at The Nappy Parlor here in Atlanta last Friday.  My goal is to grow my natural poofy curls to waist length again.


KalenaNatural - you look similar to my sister!!!


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair today. The ponytail is to the side btw.


----------



## Sianna

This has quickly become one of my favorite hairstyles. It's quick, easy, and IMO, looks really nice. I can wear it to work, on the weekends, or when going out with friends. There's a banana clip under there somewhere. 

3-26-11










My DH says it looks like I have two different "grades" of hair.  As it gets bigger and bigger, I wouldn't be too surprised if people start thinking it's fake!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Work day hair. Party night hair.


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## iri9109

ms-gg that twistout looks really good


----------



## Janet'

My hair taken down - im about to pre-detangle with WEN and proceed with a protein treatment and DC! 

A big poofy mess!

ETA: Ok, I don't why it came in upside down, but you can still see the mess

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KalenaNatural

Poohbear said:


> @KalenaNatural - you look similar to my sister!!!



Awesome!  I don't usually get that "you look like someone" too much nowadays, so that's pretty sweet.  Your sis must be so cute! lol


----------



## SHEANITPRO

Wore a rollerset for Sunday Service, but twisted it up and clipped it once back at home.


----------



## prospurr4

Day *7 *of a spiral set that was put up into a curly puff:


----------



## nappyeditor

ms-gg said:


> second day of my twistout:



I'm not usually hater but  ... ugh!!!! I stalk your hair from forum to forum ...


----------



## cutenss

From shrinkage to straight:










I forgot to photograph my hair in its total shrinkage. But anywhoo, total time to flat iron 40 mintues with two passes.  And my all time favorite hairstyle, the pony.


----------



## pookaloo83

First day of my twistout. My twistouts on the second day are a fail, so I retwist everynight. This is on slightly blown out hair. My twists/twistouts look better to me that way.


Excuse my big face. Sorry so big.


----------



## hair_rehab

I'm trying mini twists for the first time (A six hour process) Going to keep them in for at least four weeks, I hope. 



[/ATTACH]


----------



## texasqt

I'm finally able to do a protective style I like - sort of a French Roll with bangs. Style for the week. Hope the pics post ok. This is my first mobile post!









*ETA: How can mobile pics be resized???*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My hair for the weekend:


----------



## cutenss

MyAngelEyez~C~U, I lve the color of your hair.  Please share how you achieve.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

cutenss, I use about 4/5 henna and 1/5 indigo mixed to color/condition my hair. I have an unfair advantage in that I am a natural blonde, so it soaks up the red easily.


----------



## Miss*Tress

MyAngelEyez~C~U Your hair color is gorgeous.


----------



## oooop2

Venturing into the world of  hair accessories...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

oooop2, very pretty!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Edit. . .Edit. . .Edit


----------



## Fine 4s

Back to twisting and bunning....
My twists looked a lil' skinny this weekend. I think I need to go back to my old regimen of washing every week and DC'ing every week AND dusting and S&D ASAP. I need a good trim in June 2011 for my 3 year comparison pic.


----------



## JaszG

3rd Day of braid out. Trying to stay away from heat for a while.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Messy high bunning for the rest of the week until saturday when I wash..


----------



## Addy3010

Sheena284 said:


> My hair today. The ponytail is to the side btw.


Your hair so shiny!


----------



## TaraDyan

My wash-n-go today (along with my massive, shiny fivehead).


----------



## faithVA

SHEANITPRO said:


> Wore a rollerset for Sunday Service, but twisted it up and clipped it once back at home.


 
SHEANITPRO - Love your hair. What type of clip is that? I've never seen that one before.


----------



## PPGbubbles

Saturday I did a bantu knot out on blowdried hair to prep for box braids


----------



## PPGbubbles

my current box braids. I did mini cornrows in the front to ensure that the braids lay properly and frame my face.

I hope to keep them in for 3 weeks


----------



## SHEANITPRO

faithVA said:


> SHEANITPRO - Love your hair. What type of clip is that? I've never seen that one before.



Thanks faithVA!

Not sure of the type, its a random clip picked up at the bss.  I've kinda outgrown all the standard sizes.  I don't wear it often, and am usually relegated to a satin scrunchie.


----------



## MsKikiStar

I love coming back to this thread every other week to see how you ladies are rocking your hair.  I usually wear it back in a banana clip. I'll add some photos later this week.


----------



## Fine 4s

A style within a style (twists)...


----------



## crlsweetie912

My bun today. (phony pony pinned up and added the flower)


----------



## Janet'

Here's how I'm wearing my hair right now...did a length check...not pleased, but I didn't lose any length so I'm thankful for that...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I was able to delay co-washing for 9 days...something I haven't done in a couple years! I normally co-wash after 3 or 4 days. I finally washed yesterday and put in some terrible-looking twists that I'd never photograph or post, lol.

This is my last day with straight hair worn in a twisted pony-tail:


----------



## xmasbaby78

My new growth is on it's best behavior, almost 12 weeks post relax!


----------



## LushLox

This is how I wore my hair today


----------



## JaszG

Braid out day four-Bobby pin bun, please excuse the face I was making. lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's wash n go,  somebody called me Raggedy Anne today.


----------



## Janet'

Last night's blow out before the flat ironing...

ETA: Trying not to show the flat ironed pics too much because I'm in the HYH challenge...but if you would like to see...Look in the HL Challenge or the MBL Challenge (I refuse to leave this challenge, lol)!


----------



## leiah

Braidout.. didn't do anything about the ends and will be washing it out tomorrow


----------



## JaszG

Braid out. I only did two braids this time. I'm learning. lol.


----------



## lala89

First attempt at a twistout stuffed into a "bun." Don't judge me I didn't go out today


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair today.
Wash and go with conditioner only. I used Herbal Essence, blue bottle. This is the first time I've done conditioner only method and I have to say I like the results!
I put gel on only the front and put a hairband on it.


----------



## EllePixie

Sheena284 Right there with you on the wash and go!


----------



## shasha8685

My loose behind....sloppy behind french braids.

I don't care though


----------



## PRBLKGIRL

This is results from a braid out on dry hair. 







Sent from my HTC Evo using Long Hair Care Forum App.


----------



## wavezncurlz

twisted ponytail updo with clip


----------



## itsjusthair88

***********WARNING: PIC HEAVY POST***********
Just took out my Senegalese Twists and I took a few pics...these serve a double purpose as "right now" pics and Progress Pics (because I don't feel like making another thread) on to the pics!

*TODAY*:













*
And this was last month[ (Feb 17th)/B]:







*


----------



## Janet'

itsjusthair88, GREAT progress!


----------



## LilMissRed

LOVE this Thread!! Getting all kinda great hair ideas


----------



## LoveisYou

this is so inspirational, beautiful ladies!!!!


----------



## nlamr2013

Here are my mini twist put up in a banana clip. 





Without the blinding flash





Excuse my messy dorm room wed and thurs are my busiest days.   
20 months natural and loving it!


----------



## LadyChe

My version of a protective style. Hope the photo isn't giant.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

LadyChe said:


> My version of a protective style. Hope the photo isn't giant.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
Very pretty..


----------



## itsjusthair88

Janet' thank you!!! That means a lot coming from you, you (and your hair) are such an inspiration!!!


----------



## Fyne

Protective style from a air dry rollerset.


----------



## mscocopuff

Ok, here is the new hairstyle!!  Still on my HYH 2011!!!


----------



## LadyChe

pookaloo83 said:


> Very pretty..



Thanks!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## iri9109




----------



## myhair84

iri9109 said:


>



hope it's ok to quote the pic. i wanted to know if this was a rollerset? if so, it is really nice


----------



## crlsweetie912

My donut bun today.


----------



## halee_J

crlsweetie912 Oh my, that bun is gorgeous  it looks so perfect.


----------



## iri9109

myhair84 said:


> hope it's ok to quote the pic. i wanted to know if this was a rollerset? if so, it is really nice



it started off as a rollerset but i couldnt get the hang of the magnetics, so i rolled my hair on flexirods but i didnt have enough rollers so my sections were too big and it was taking too long to dry so i finished w/ a blowdryer and then flat-ironed it, but i was rushing so i couldnt get it as straight as i wanted to. thanks though!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Did a twistout for most of the week, a new product I tried did not mix well with my eco-styler, and began to flake. Instead of throwing my regimen off, I combed out the twistout as best as I could, and gelled my sides. BAM, a passable pompadour to get me through for the day.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Twist out I picked in all day. I was bored at work.

poof


----------



## texasqt

Camera phone pic was big and blurry.  Will try again tomorrow.  Gnite!


----------



## ms-gg

flat twist/twist style (these pics are from yesterday though):


----------



## godzooki

From yesterday. 23 wks post touch up. I'm frustrated with my hair right now. On the fence as far as continuing to transtion or giving in and relaxing...I'm really...really...really frustrated and not sure what to do. Taking things one day at a time.ohwell: This pic is after washing and a nights scarfing, hence the waves...It does NOT look like this when I step out of the shower. Nor does it look as nice and shiny in real life as it does thanks to the flash. Wish it did, lol...


----------



## mscocopuff

ms-gg said:


> flat twist/twist style (these pics are from yesterday though):


 
This is absolutely gorgeous!!  I have got to copy you when I am done with my HYH Challenge!  Just stunning and versatile!


----------



## EllePixie

My hair has so much gel in it right now it is comical...my friend is visiting so I need 3 day hair, I don't wanna have to deal with it.


----------



## BostonMaria

LadyChe said:


> My version of a protective style. Hope the photo isn't giant.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App



LadyChe 
gorgeous! What did you do to achieve this look?


----------



## Addy3010

JussaLady said:


> Did a twistout for most of the week, a new product I tried did not mix well with my eco-styler, and began to flake. Instead of throwing my regimen off, I combed out the twistout as best as I could, and gelled my sides. BAM, a passable pompadour to get me through for the day.



Love this!


----------



## leiah

wash and go


----------



## wavezncurlz

EllePixie said:


> My hair has so much gel in it right now it is comical...my friend is visiting so I need 3 day hair, I don't wanna have to deal with it.



You can't tell - it looks great. And it's getting long!


----------



## drmuffin

This was me earlier...rocking my TWA and being bored as sin substitute teaching!


----------



## Shadiyah

ms-gg said:


> flat twist/twist style (these pics are from yesterday though):


 
That came out really nice. i love twist but my hair don't hold them.


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl

I'm rocking a braidout today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pjbapb

This is my long work week so I'm trying to finish up these mini twists before 10pm tonight.  Been working on these since 9am with only 90 minutes of start stop time...


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyChe

BostonMaria said:


> @LadyChe
> gorgeous! What did you do to achieve this look?


 

It's SUPER easy to do. Now that it's a few days later, I feel comfortable giving instruction, because this style has easily lasted me 4 days with minimal effort. I've gotten more compliments as the style *ahem* grew (aka my new growth swoooooooole up)! LOL...

Background - I am a BSL (maybe longer) transitioner of about 10 months. Got tired of weaving it up and sick of buns/ponytails as well. 

Sooo... I bought perm rods (5 packs) and did an extreme rollerset. I started with freshly washed and conditioned hair, and had a spray bottle on standby to make sure each section was fully wet and detangled. 
To set, I mixed a little Lacio Lacio with Ecostyler gel, and did haphazard parts of about 1" all over my head. I just put on a satin cap at night, pushing all the curls towards the top of my head. 
All I had to do each day was emulsify a smidge of Jane Carter Nourish and Shine in between my hands and smooth and fluff to define the curls. 

I prefer these to flexirods right now, with longer hair, it seems like the flexirods take forever to dry and the results aren't consistent.

Hope this helps!


----------



## crlsweetie912

leiah said:


> wash and go


leiah
If you screenname is your real name we almost have the same name!


----------



## janeemat

prettyfaceANB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
So beautiful and thick.  I wished my braid had this thickness!


----------



## crlsweetie912

My style for the week....flat twists/two strand twists to the side with a rod set.


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Leftover 'hawk from last night. I did absolutely nothing today but try and recover. Don't judge me.


----------



## Fab79

crlsweetie912 - looks really nice, do you have a pic that shows it all

GreenEyedJen - really like that colour on you, suits to a T


----------



## Priss Pot

Braidout today. I just did it yesterday and took it down this morning, smoothing it with shea butter.











ETA: Sorry, I know it's a crappy cell phone pic, 'scuse me!


----------



## mech

...........................................


----------



## mech

oh wow, sorry for the huge pics lol


----------



## BostonMaria

mech
Sorry I can't look at your hair. I'm too busy looking at your signature!  well dayum!

Priss Pot your braid out came out gorgeous!


----------



## SheenaVee

Yesterday, I did a wash and go with conditioner only, and then I stretched out my hair by pulling on it and blowdrying it so my hair looked really big, and you could see more length.

However, I don't know why but I can never get the 'big hair' to show up properly on camera  I think it's because of the way my hair shrinks up at the front right hand side or something, I don't know.

Anyway, I tried to take some pics but really, they don't do justice to how big my hair looked yesterday:










(Lol, idk why my face looks chubby here)

From the back I think you can get more of an idea of how big it was:






Today, I just put a hairband around it, and it looks like this:


----------



## Rocky91

JussaLady, I love that updo. And you look a little bit like Kelis. 
me today: i did some bantu knots. i'm bored as hell in class....I'll try to snap a pic later.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Mini wet bun. I'll try n take a better pic today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## crlsweetie912

Fab79 said:


> @crlsweetie912 - looks really nice, do you have a pic that shows it all
> 
> @GreenEyedJen - really like that colour on you, suits to a T


 
Fab79 this is the best pic I have..It was early yesterday before church.


----------



## Addy3010

Braids I sleep in.  Just pinned up and a little pomp in the front


----------



## yora88

mech where do you get these pictures of these fine *** men?


----------



## Amoreofcurls

I gave KCCC another go with Giovanni Direct leave in underneath last night. My curls were defined, but it left my hair with a weird film until it dried. I got alot of shinkage...then my hair started to frizz up at the top...

I officially love Eco Style Over KCCC, im giving my jar of KCCC away...


----------



## kandiekj100

Ugh, look so washed out without the flash, but w/ the flash the wig just was so shiny. But I love the cut of this wig. If I ever relax and cut again, I could go for something like this. My hair is twisted up underneath. Maybe I'll post that later, since I don't think I've posted "crazy" hair yet.

Sent from my Ally using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## xmasbaby78

This is what usually happens a few days after my weekly rollerset!


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I did a new sew in with Outre Velvet Remy hair in #1... I think it's a little too dark but it's still very pretty


----------



## Shadiyah

Ok we washed the henna out and we have mixed chicks leave in right now waiting for it to dry and even though it is still thin it looks much healthier since I cut off those ends so I will have to do another length check and went to shoulder length because she wanted it all one length.

Be back after it dry.


----------



## Geminigirl

...................................................


----------



## Rocky91

Geminigirl, those are super cute!! 

I just did bantu knots on Sunday. Here's a pic I snagged from my school's natural hair blog that I write for:




I freaking love this style, It's no maintenance and really chic. I think Ima do this again very soon.....


----------



## -PYT

Rocky91 : um...they have a natural hair blog now?   do tell.


----------



## Geminigirl

Rocky91 and so is yours. I love bantu knot outs but how do you sleep on those?

Sent from my LG-LW690 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Fab79

crlsweetie912  - thanks it looks really nice

Addy3010  - if my braids i slept in would behave like that for the next day to style, would be nice.  Nice style

Geminigirl - I love two cornrows, if only i did not canerow backwards (it's like cornrows are inside out, i think i start off wrong and end up wrong)


----------



## kandiekj100

Still wigging it.


----------



## Geminigirl

Fab79 said:


> crlsweetie912  - thanks it looks really nice
> 
> Addy3010  - if my braids i slept in would behave like that for the next day to style, would be nice.  Nice style
> 
> Geminigirl - I love two cornrows, if only i did not canerow backwards (it's like cornrows are inside out, i think i start off wrong and end up wrong)



I have been thinking of doing it backward, I call it french braiding which I think is cute too.


Sent from my LG-LW690 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

Geminigirl you lost alot of weight! You look good and so does your hair! I love to wear my hair like that, but it doesn't come out as neat. Did you blow your hair out first? My is too thick in it's dry state to braid. I would have to do it while wet.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Hair just washed. Still textlaxed









Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

This was from last week. I didn't do my hair today yet.


----------



## xmasbaby78

Beautiful hair ladies but I am going to need someone to start another thread showing how you protect your styles at night!  A few days of my rollerset is all I can seem to manage!


----------



## pookaloo83

On my way to work but here is my hair today:


----------



## wavezncurlz

southern tease bun


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I'm so proud of this thread. I love looking at what you guys are doing with your hair.


----------



## tberry2688

This as my hair 2 days ago, I posted this on my blog.


----------



## Geminigirl

pookaloo83 said:


> Geminigirl you lost alot of weight! You look good and so does your hair! I love to wear my hair like that, but it doesn't come out as neat. Did you blow your hair out first? My is too thick in it's dry state to braid. I would have to do it while wet.



Thanks. I really hate the weight loss. I like my tummy but EVERYTHING else is gone. None of my pants fit which isn't cute. I need my family and a home cooked meal.

Anywho, yes I definitely blew my hair out first. My mom used to do this on wet hair, I don't think I could get it as neat on wet hair. My hair has thickened up to. Wet,dry, or stretched it's thick and I love it.


----------



## Geminigirl

Lol I have no idea where those smiles came from. I am on my phone and not on the app so..yeah


----------



## Rocky91

-PYT said:


> Rocky91 : um...they have a natural hair blog now?   do tell.


PYT, yessir, we on now. http://supernaturaluiuc.wordpress.com/ check it out!



Geminigirl said:


> Rocky91 and so is yours. I love bantu knot outs but how do you sleep on those?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using Long Hair Care Forum App


thanks Geminigirl i'm not sure why it works, but somehow if I put on a bonnet, I can sleep just fine on them. I tend to sleep on my stomach anyways, though....


----------



## Sianna

I just co-washed and then shingled my hair with Eco Styler gel. Somewhere along the line I forgot I had curls!  

Haven't worn this style in a while. 











Without the flash




Also without the flash


----------



## MsKikiStar

my hair after getting caught in the rain today . I'm sure the only reason there are curls left is because of the Mizani setting lotion I sprayed when using the Curlformers.


----------



## delitefulmane

pookaloo83 said:


> This was from last week. I didn't do my hair today yet.


 

How is your hair parted in the front? How much is out? I think Im gonna steal... I mean mimic this style soon!


----------



## NaturalLibra

okay i don't wear my hair out yet but i'm experimenting cause i hope to in the summer. this is from mid-march after i took some flat-twists out i think.

[IMG]http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d34/Matsuluvagurl/DSC01151.jpg[/IMG]


my braids right now that I have under my wig


----------



## cheryl26

...................................


----------



## jry2lnghair

Tammy wig with a side twist across the top.


----------



## beans4reezy

My trusty braid out bun:


----------



## chelleyrock

Here's mine, an old braidout pinned down in the sides.










Sent from my HTC Liberty using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Geminigirl

chelleyrock cute!

Sent from my LG-LW690 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Addy3010

Twists done on dry hair last night.  Snipped off some knotty ends...

Pics are from my phone....not sure why it came out side ways...

Ummm do you guys think i have fine hair because my twist look so puny.....I didnt think i have fine hair but idk.


----------



## pookaloo83

delitefulmane said:


> How is your hair parted in the front? How much is out? I think Im gonna steal... I mean mimic this style soon!



delitefulmane I just parted with my fingers, Not too big, not too small.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just a fro today. Pulled apart the twists from yesterday.


----------



## Poohbear

Apr 4





Apr 7


----------



## delitefulmane

pookaloo83 said:


> @delitefulmane I just parted with my fingers, Not too big, not too small.


 
Thanks! Im all about NOT parting my hair with something besides my fingers! It's so time consuming trying to get it right!


----------



## sunnieb

Braidout today.  I just put in two pigtail braids.  I love it because it's less tangly than my usual braidouts.






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## LadyChe

Poooooofy set. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Arian

My Puff....yay! Got one after almost 7 months after big chop....I'm addicted to them...hope they aren't damaging!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## pookaloo83

A twistout like everyday. I pinned up both sides with bobby pins and left a lil bang in the front. Trying to stop wearing puffs and using headbands.






Side view.


----------



## Zaz

I just discovered this thread the other day, I'm a picture fiend so I've been rationing myself out at one old page per day to entertain myself 
Here's my hair today, my usual wash n go styled with KCKT & KCCC:


----------



## Ijanei

Something simple, my protective style I've been rocking for a while now. Since I'm in the hyh challenge, this has been great for me. I just retwist every night, that sucks but I like the style. (side note: I was fresh off work, so x out the face )


----------



## ebsalita

Had my hair washed an blown out by my stylist - first time I've had this done since she encouraged me to go natural.  Here's a pic just after she washed it:






Lots of shrinkage, but she's amazing, and got it to look like this:






I know stylists get a bashing on here sometimes, but she's truly the best I've ever had.  She speaks the truth regarding black hair, and looks out for the best for all her clients.  God bless her! 

If only I could do a blowdry as well as her *sigh*


----------



## Ijanei

^^^ohh pretty and shiny. Love both the natural and the str8


----------



## Victoria44

failed braid-out into a puff


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Klearli

Ooh girl, ebsalita...your hair straightened is crazy shiny!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## EllePixie

3rd day wash n go...lazy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MzSwift

ebselita-
Wow, she did an awesome job!


----------



## shasha8685

Wore my Creta Girl half wig today.

I love it!


----------



## HAIRapy

Currently detangling after a good deep conditioner and wash. LOTS of new growth. It looks super crazy right now, so I'll just show my 1 braid, so far and a spiral curl from the nape of my neck.  I'm considering going natural.













Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

[USER=103455 said:
			
		

> shasha8685[/USER] ;13193263]Wore my Creta Girl half wig today.
> 
> I love it!


U LOOK GORGEOUS!  where did you order?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Sent from my Zio using Long Hair Care Forum App



u know that red is CRAZY!!!  SIMPLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## shasha8685

tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT said:


> U LOOK GORGEOUS!  where did you order?



Thank you! I just picked it up at my local BSS. I do know that you can order it from blackhairspray.com though 

It's called: Freetress Synthetic Fullcap Drawstring Creta Girl. It can be worn as a half wig or a ponytail (there is a drawstring in the back).


----------



## prettyhair73

My braidout updo, moist with my Shea butter mix. 

(not sure why the pic is so small, it was bigger in when I uploaded it)


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Mandy4610 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Is this a braidout? cute.


----------



## Mandy4610

pookaloo83 said:


> Is this a braidout? cute.



Yep, braid out. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amoreofcurls

Day 2  of a wash n go, im jsut bored and playing around with it


----------



## ebsalita

^^^

OMG I love this style - can you explain a little how you did it - I'd love to see if I could get my curls to come out the way yours do in a WNG.  They're beautiful!


----------



## Taleah2009

two strand twists that i did over the weekend. definitely think this will be my go to style for the summer months.


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Amoreofcurls

ebsalita said:


> ^^^
> 
> OMG I love this style - can you explain a little how you did it - I'd love to see if I could get my curls to come out the way yours do in a WNG.  They're beautiful!




thank you and you should definately be able to....I used curved wrap pins (pictured) to hold my hair to the side, then I used smaller  bobby pins on the top to hold the front back


----------



## Addy3010

Twist out!


----------



## NappyNelle

Beautiful looks ladies!


----------



## pookaloo83

I blew my hair out for the week. Wore a twistout today.

Side view.


----------



## Geminigirl

.........................


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing a bantu knot out today


----------



## NaturalLibra

Lovin this half wig more each day, gotta fake it till I make it!


----------



## pookaloo83

NaturalLibra what halfwig is that?


----------



## gn1g

shasha8685 said:


> Wearing a bantu knot out today


 beautiful, where are the instructions?


----------



## shasha8685

gn1g said:


> beautiful, where are the instructions?



I did the bantu knots on dry hair

I sectioned my hair into 8 sections (the front sections were small, the middle section was larger, and the back 2 sections were small).

I applied a light gel to each section and made my bantu knots similar to the way that crownofhisglory (http://youtu.be/MfFcvZTYTWA) did. (I twist my hair then coil it into the bantu knot). I secured each knot with a bobby pin.

I let them set overnight (slept with a bonnet on) and took them out this morning


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Today's Hair 
http://ayannah.blogspot.com/2011/04/reducing-my-risk-of-heart-attack.html












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lux10023

^^ you know what i ddint like that hair accessory but you make it look nice ;o)..i often wear my hair like that...im gonan go get one...thumbs up!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

perfect28 said:


> ^^ you know what i ddint like that hair accessory but you make it look nice ;o)..i often wear my hair like that...im gonan go get one...thumbs up!



I avoided it for years because I was certain it would destroy my hair but I really like it. It's an easy N quick bad hair day remedy.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xmasbaby78

Today's braid out...


----------



## NaturalLibra

pookaloo83 said:


> NaturalLibra what halfwig is that?



The model is Amy 2020 by Aviance/Amy wigs. I did have to cut some and mess with it a bit to get it how I want though so it's not exactly " wear it out of the bag" but it blends so well. People(who already know I wig it) keep asking me if it's all mine.


----------



## lilsparkle825

I french braided my hair last night for a braidout and decided to rock it to work. We have a casual dress code (I work in a lab) and I got lots of compliments.  I dunno why, I felt like a kid!


----------



## prospurr4

This is today's hairstyle. It is soo low-manipulation...I love it! My plan is to get up to 3 weeks out of this style by pincurling every night. (Thanks for this idea, lonei!)

When the curls start to loosen, I will wear it as a curly puff, then wash and redo it. 

I look forward to spending VERY LITTLE time on my hair this Spring/Summer.


----------



## charislibra

Braidout


----------



## keysha4515

I miss my mega bun, but it will grow back even better .


----------



## NikStarrr

Miami hair.  Just call me Bun B. lol


----------



## KurlyNinja

This is my first puff ever.






The Back


----------



## Triniwegian

I trying to enjoy my hair more and wear it out.. here is a compilation of this week:

Braidout, sunday





Wash n go, Monday





Wild bush that i decided to put in a bun, Tuesday


----------



## MadisonK

First pic my hair today in twists on dry hair. 


Other pics from yesterday 2 day old rolleset. i pinned the back under to look like a bob.


----------



## Victoria44

ETA: wet twist out or braid out (can't remember), and length check a few days ago


----------



## Addy3010

Conterria I Love that Bun! Cant wait till mine is that big!


----------



## lilsparkle825

Conterria how did you get your bun so perfectly shaped?? Gorgeous.


----------



## Triniwegian

lilsparkle825 said:


> @Conterria how did you get your bun so perfectly shaped?? Gorgeous.



It's really just haphazardly pulled in a scrunchy, no precision, no trick.
I just pull the hair through the scrunchy without pulling it all the way through.
If that makes sense.


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Solitude

I need to go to sleep. Air-dried, texlaxed hair. Hairveda Whipped Cream leave-in. 

No flash






Pic is kinda big - not sure how to resize it because I sent it from my iPhone.


----------



## xmasbaby78

Loving my braidout!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Wore it down 





Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MsKikiStar

from yesterday, but this has really become my everyday style: plain ol' banana clip.


----------



## Alta Angel

Today I rolled/tucked/pinned this updo.  I added side curls (twist and curl on white rods).


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

today's hair...


MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> 2nd day hair, wash n go


----------



## lilsparkle825

My Friday bun. Didn't pull my hair all the way through, then used my fingers to fan it out.


----------



## Rocky91

lilsparkle825- your bun looks adorable. also cute headband!! where'd you get it?
and is your hair blowdried in that pic?


----------



## kaytorry

Fresh blowout with Flat iron 

This is what it usually looks like, texlaxed. VERY rarely do I use heat :


----------



## pookaloo83

kaytorry said:


> Fresh blowout with Flat iron
> 
> This is what it usually looks like, texlaxed. VERY rarely do I use heat :




Love the straight pics!


----------



## shasha8685

Outre Tammy half wig. I can't really blend my hair with the wig (my hair is a totally different texture) but I'm finding that a headband works quite nicely. 


Please excuse the crappy camera on my BB


----------



## lilsparkle825

Rocky91 said:


> @lilsparkle825- your bun looks adorable. also cute headband!! where'd you get it?
> and is your hair blowdried in that pic?


Thanks! I got 4 of 'em (black, off-white, purple, gray) from a seller on eBay. My hair is blowdried, yes.


----------



## ErikaUK

My first ever puff lol. Sorry about the pyjamas!


----------



## kaytorry

xmasbaby78 said:


> Loving my braidout!
> View attachment 113447
> View attachment 113449


 
Very Pretty!   If you don't mind sharing your technique, how many braids did you use for your braidout? what kind of products did you use?


----------



## ms-gg

I wore the twist/flat twist style I posted earlier for 16 days and took the twists down only to rock a twist out:


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly

shasha8685 said:


> Outre Tammy half wig. I can't really blend my hair with the wig (my hair is a totally different texture) but I'm finding that a headband works quite nicely.
> 
> 
> Please excuse the crappy camera on my BB




Ohhh I love this wig! I have a wig similar to this. It's called "Ashanti" I forgot the name of the wig company that made it!!! And yup, I use a headband as well!


----------



## SheenaVee

My hair right now. I did my hair tonight so I wouldn't have to do it tomorrow morning.

So yeah, it's night time and I'm ready for bed which is the reason for the face covering. Lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hairstyle for tomorrow, french braids


----------



## Pooks

Haven't made it through the entire thread but felt like sharing today:


----------



## kandiekj100

Twistout. The back is a little fuzzy but overall I'm pleased with it. I don't do them very often b/c it seems to be hit and miss.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair is getting so long.  Pretty.


----------



## godzooki

Taken a few minutes ago. Slept with it flipped up and ends rolled under and held at the top with one pin, then scarfed. This morning, decided to stick a couple of pins in the bottom to make it bun-ish and it worked. I'll be wearing this all day. Excuse the munchkin.


----------



## MadisonK

kandiekj100 said:


> Twistout. The back is a little fuzzy but overall I'm pleased with it. I don't do them very often b/c it seems to be hit and miss.


 
you did a great job!  it looks really pretty.


----------



## faithVA

Pooks said:


> Haven't made it through the entire thread but felt like sharing today:
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_244/221_116/140411004-vi6.jpg


 
That is beautiful. It looks so soft. And its a very classy style.


----------



## beautifullyblessed

Day 2 Flexi Rod Twist Out Set:


----------



## Mandy4610

Pooks said:


> Haven't made it through the entire thread but felt like sharing today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_244/221_116/140411006-vi650.jpg


Love this. YT tutorial?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

tapioca_pudding, thanks! I'm so glad to finally see some length.


----------



## Pooks

Mandy4610 said:


> Love this. *YT tutorial?*


 
Coming soon.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Pooks said:


> Coming soon.



I'm glad because that's all kinds of gorgeous!! 


HURRUP! lol


----------



## itsjusthair88

Sooooo, I tried my first style with flat twists and they aren't hard, but like cornrows, they are going to take ALOT of practice, I couldn't figure out what to do with the front, so I left it out!


----------



## PPGbubbles

Pooks said:


> Coming soon.


 
Why  didnt I know you had a YT....subscribing


----------



## pookaloo83

My braidout today.












Wore a puff to DD's play yesterday


----------



## danigurl18

This is how I wore mine today


----------



## charislibra

A shiny Braidout appeared! 











I used my own Shea butter and EVOO mix for hair and skin. It's my first time using this combination. Love it! And it's so soft...


----------



## godzooki

This morning. Playing with that new comb/net hair thingie. I do like it but didn't realize it might come in different sizes. This one said medium. If they do come in different sizes then, I need one larger because it does dig into my scalp a little depending on how I wear it. I do like how it spruces up my simple braid and tuck though.


----------



## beans4reezy

My pin up for the week. 






Yup- buns and in ups are seeing me through my stretch right now...


----------



## NikStarrr

2 braids and a hat.  High of 87 degrees today.


----------



## prospurr4

I felt like wearing a banana-clip pony today:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

wash n go for tomorrow with KCCC n KCKT:


----------



## ms-gg




----------



## wavezncurlz

Twisted bun and new Ketylo with topper


----------



## wavezncurlz

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> hairstyle for tomorrow, french braids


MyAngelEyez~C~U

You took me back to high school pretty lady!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> hairstyle for tomorrow, french braids


 
Daaag! I remember your BC! Where did all of this hair come from?? I love your new siggy!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists bantu knot out:


----------



## SheenaVee

Second day wash and go. No flash.


----------



## beans4reezy

pookaloo83 said:


> Twists bantu knot out:


 
This is really pretty


----------



## Pooks

Twistout style:


----------



## bride91501

ms-gg said:


>


 
Your hair gives me *LIFE* everytime I see it ms-gg.  GORGEOUS.  Tis all


----------



## kandiekj100

I got 2nd day hair on a twistout, which never happens.  I've always had to retwist.  I saw a video by Ms. WestNDNbeauty (I'm sure I goofed up the spelling) on how she maintains hers and it worked. I wonder if I can get 3rd day hair.


----------



## Janet'

At work on a conference call
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

Two week old twists in a butterfly clip:


----------



## Pooks

Poohbear said:


> Two week old twists in a butterfly clip:


 
Pretty!!


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Straightened and flexi-rodded hair:

Side:





Side:





Back:





Back:


----------



## pookaloo83

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Straightened and flexi-rodded hair:
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


 

So pretty!


----------



## davisbr88

Vintage-inspired style on mildly-stretched hair (an overnight bun on wet hair) using Ryler Styler wave rollers:











The tutorial is uploading now on my YT (but I live in an apt so it takes like 4 hours... lol), so it'll be up late tonight!


----------



## tdc1978

You ladies all have such beautiful hair! Thanks for the styling ideas.


----------



## Fhrizzball

3rd day old KCNT and KCCC. I want to try to stretch it to two weeks but that's probably a pipe dream.


----------



## BeautifulFlower




----------



## AlliCat

Half-up with a mini banana clip ((DAMP HAIR))


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Friday's Wash and Go


----------



## godzooki

Just done a few minutes ago via SerentyBreez's baggie bun method (hope you don't mind me promoting but I love it!) Ends are moisturized, baggied and hidden with just one clip!





Editing because I put the wrong name for the tutorial. erplexed I apologize for my error.


----------



## delitefulmane

prettyfaceANB said:


>


 
PRETTYFACE&B, 
You look like a real life Princess Tiana!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

delitefulmane said:


> PRETTYFACE&B,
> You look like a real life Princess Tiana!


delitefulmane 
Awww...that's the best compliment I've heard all year. Thank you...BIGHUGBIGSLOPPYWETCHEEKKISS.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Janet'

^^^Cute!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My style of the day, kinky-curly frohawk


----------



## Janet'

MyAngelEyez~C~U Too freaking cute!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Janet'  I have truly been enjoying my hair today! Very fun style to wear .


----------



## charislibra

Bantu Know-out


----------



## Janet'

Wearing it down today...


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My style of the day, kinky-curly frohawk




Too cute. And love this color on you.


----------



## AlliCat

delitefulmane said:


> PRETTYFACE&B,
> You look like a real life Princess Tiana!



That's so true!!! I thought she looked like someone but couldn't put my finger on it!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

MyAngelEyez~C~U  I think I'm in love with your color.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Day 5 of my wash and go. It's getting really frizzy and stringy now though.

damp













dry


----------



## Victoria44

messy twist out w/ twist in front


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:


> messy twist out w/ twist in front


You are so cute!


----------



## Victoria44

pookaloo83 aw thanks! lol


----------



## Pooks

Pooks said:


>


 


Mandy4610 said:


> Love this. YT tutorial?


 
Mandy4610

 Tutorial is up now  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HSbtOzTvA4


----------



## Mandy4610

yay, off to watch!


----------



## jry2lnghair

My Easter Sunday hair...pulled back in a banana clip.


----------



## Amerie123

MyAngelEyez~C~U you are sooo cute, and your hair is soo beautiful and has grown soo much!!!! keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## bride91501

This was _supposed_ to be a replica of YT'er Miss Vaughn's "updo with jamaican braiding hair". Let's just say it didn't quite turn out like I'd hoped, but the DH didn't hate it so this is how I wore it to church today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thank you amazing !


----------



## Amerie123

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you amazing !



no, thank u for ur pics!!


----------



## Geminigirl

,......................`


----------



## AlliCat

beautiful styles ladies


----------



## wavezncurlz

my easter bun with flower from Marshalls.


----------



## lilsparkle825

Turned my four-day-old twistout into a puff, then into an updo by clipping my ends in. It looked like a big donut bun. I was pleased for such a random idea to come out great.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

tried an updo for today


----------



## pookaloo83

Angeleyez who braided your hair? Did you do it?


----------



## MissAn

mostly airdry rollerset on Hair Art Super Rollers in Purple (3/4"), used diluted Lottabody mixed with EVCO,  will take a pic of my updo later this week


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83I'm lucky I have an 18yo DD that braids, LOL. I can't french braid at all, so she does my braids when I want a different style.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Soooo..I decided I wasn't going to waste the kinky curly I got a few months ago. Did my first trial of finger coils. And well, they're..uh..Blessed?erplexed

The two things that are getting in my way: 

1. KCCC flakes on me, no matter what I mix it with or how long I let it dry. Ugh, I freaking hate it.

2. I have "anomalous patches" of hair throughout my crown that I can usually hide when I wear a puff...But they don't play the finger coil game, they just puff out, and stick up.

So basically, this is a fail. I thought I was going to have cute little dreadies. Instead I ended up looking like I'd gone a week sleeping without a du-rag, and developed dandruff.


----------



## tori_mama

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide
ETA: I'm off from work.  This is a 2 day old twist out fro.  Sorry for the double pic.


----------



## Geminigirl

I want some funky cornrows in my life.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @pookaloo83I'm lucky I have an 18yo DD that braids, LOL. I can't french braid at all, so she does my braids when I want a different style.



18 yr old?! Girl you LOOK 18!  She has skills though! Very pretty!


----------



## Fhrizzball

JussaLady said:


> Soooo..I decided I wasn't going to waste the kinky curly I got a few months ago. Did my first trial of finger coils. And well, they're..uh..Blessed?erplexed
> 
> The two things that are getting in my way:
> 
> 1. KCCC flakes on me, no matter what I mix it with or how long I let it dry. Ugh, I freaking hate it.
> 
> 2. I have "anomalous patches" of hair throughout my crown that I can usually hide when I wear a puff...But they don't play the finger coil game, they just puff out, and stick up.
> 
> So basically, this is a fail. I thought I was going to have cute little dreadies. Instead I ended up looking like I'd gone a week sleeping without a du-rag, and developed dandruff.



Have you tried it as a twistout? I know some have success using it with that.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> 18 yr old?! *Girl you LOOK 18!*  She has skills though! Very pretty!


pookaloo83 ooh bless you!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Fhrizzball said:


> Have you tried it as a twistout? I know some have success using it with that.


Fhrizzball, I've tried a twistout, shingling, using it for just my sides, and finally this finger coil mess..Nothing seems to work.

Me and the Kinky Curly line are not on speaking terms.


----------



## KurlyNinja

just posted this in the Newly Natural Thread



Miryoku said:


> Decided to do my first twist out on natural hair. It looked great and the beginning of the day... then it rained. So i took a few pics before it decided to turn into a total fro.


----------



## tashboog

My Easter Braid out.


----------



## coilsgonewild

Braid Out on dry 4B hair.


----------



## newgrowth15

ihender said:


> Braid Out on dry 4B hair.



What products did you use to get your hair so shiny and healthy looking?


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Simple updo for today:

Right side:









Left side:









Back:


----------



## pookaloo83

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Simple updo for today:
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:



Very pretty!


----------



## girlfromipanema

sugarwater said:


> 1st is my facebook profile picture.
> I wear braid outs whenever my hair is not under a wig.
> I keep them in for a week. 3 days down. 4 days pinned to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit :
> This is my hair RIGHT NOW


 CUTE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solitude

beautiful hair, ladies! This is the best thread on LHCF, ever!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

A twistout using  Naptural85's twistout method. Which is basically kind of a flat twist. It doesn't look like this much now.


----------



## pookaloo83

I also put a little pouf in the front.


----------



## niqu92

ok i have noooo clue wth is wrong with my camera...i guess something got messed up with the settings but all my pictures come out orangey and shiny like i have a spray tan or something..igotta fix that..or maybe i should upgrade to an iphone..or a touch screen for that matter lol but anywaaay

heres my 2day old braidout!


----------



## charislibra




----------



## Rocky91

Study break in the library  taken on my craptastic webcam.
did a quick braid n curl this afternoon. I used quite large braids, and flexirods on the ends. turned out nice and fluffy-I'll def repeat, because it was much quicker than my usual one with smaller braids.


----------



## EllePixie

Wash n Go for Izzy's 16 month bday


----------



## LadyChe

Twists on transitioning hair


----------



## hair4romheaven

EllePixie, your hair looks AWESOME! I love the necklace. umm Wherejagetit?


----------



## EllePixie

hair4romheaven said:


> EllePixie, your hair looks AWESOME! I love the necklace. umm Wherejagetit?



Thank ya!  That necklace is so old, lol...I got it from Hot Topic (my go to store for bada$$ jewelry).


----------



## xmasbaby78

Today's Nappy!


_Tis all_


----------



## beanie44

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Simple updo for today:
> 
> Right side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


 
Lady, this is a really elegant looking bun to me can you tell me how you did it....Love it!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl

Beautiful styles, how long do you think your hair has to be sor hair sticks?


----------



## LovelyNaps26

Ponytail with big twists with two big flat twists in the front. Super lazy hair style.


----------



## Janet'

LovelyNaps26 I can't see the pic.


----------



## LovelyNaps26

Janet' said:


> LovelyNaps26 I can't see the pic.



Janet'

thanks. hopefully the attachments show.


----------



## Janet'

LovelyNaps26 said:


> Janet'
> 
> thanks. hopefully the attachments show.



I see now!!! Lovely!!!


----------



## MadisonK

Here's mine today. I cut most of the color out the back, so i have bc'd my back again. lol The back is about 3 inches and the front is 10. Sigh.


----------



## SheenaVee

Just my usual ish. 

I thought my hair looked really good today though. lol.





Right side...





Left side...





Back...


----------



## manter26

monday's pony:



today's wash and go... cell phone pic; i tried to get good lighting but ended up over-exposed.


----------



## Daeuiel

Everybody's hair is so pretty  I love this thread 

today's hair, did a twist out, it didn't look very twist out-y, but I liked it


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

The back didn't turn out the way I wanted but there's no way I could make it any smaller.  Oh well.  

Left:





Right:





Tip top front:






Back:


----------



## pookaloo83

Don't know what kinda style this is. For some reason it came out looking like a fro hawk kinda. It's a twistout with a black stocking cap that I pushed back and had on as a headband.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Day 7 hair from my virgin relaxer. I set dry on grey flexirods overnight and finger styled this morning.


----------



## -PYT




----------



## ErikaUK

I bought a phoney pony! This is a flat twist with it. My first time doing them. Sort of fail.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Today's no fuss wash and go~


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

ErikaUK, looks good! It's not a fail


----------



## geejay

So today I rolled the back and sides of my wash-n-go to make a kind of updo


----------



## Skiggle

My first post here! 


Earlier today:







Right now:


----------



## Rocky91

i'm in  with this thread....


----------



## Poohbear

*April 14 - small twists in a butterfly clip with curled side bang









Apr 28 - fat twists













Apr 29 - fat twists in high bun with side bang







*


----------



## bride91501

Skiggle said:


> My first post here!
> 
> 
> Earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now:



Skiggle - this is gorgeous! My DD says "THANK YOU" for giving her her hairstyle for the month


----------



## sheava

My usual twist out.


----------



## prospurr4

Today's style--Day 5 of a twistout that was put into a banana clip (horizontally) with ends pinned under:


----------



## mech




----------



## make_me_over




----------



## yokourt

long time no see .. Jelly is 16 and Maddy is 2 and I am trying to get back up with YOU ..
I MISSED MY LHCF FAMILY !


----------



## BeautifulFlower

http://ayannah.blogspot.com/2011/04/todays-hair-stretch-over.html

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bride91501

prettyfaceANB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I mean, REALLY???


----------



## BeautifulFlower

bride91501 said:


> I mean, REALLY???



i didn't even know it look like that until my mom snapped this pic of me. i was like...wow, i cant believe thats me.


----------



## InchHighPrivateEye

Once in a blue moon hair salon visit. I was paranoid about thinning so I've been using castor oil for the past couple weeks and, apparently, castor oil is the bizznatch.


----------



## Daeuiel

About to go to the movies, flat twists in the front, few days old twistout in the back


----------



## Daeuiel

Goldenprincess said:


> Once in a blue moon hair salon visit. I was paranoid about thinning so I've been using castor oil for the past couple weeks and, apparently,* castor oil is the bizznatch*.


 
*stares Goldenprincess 's hair* 
*marinates hair in castor oil*


----------



## NikStarrr

It's hot out.  Wash-n-go


----------



## Janet'

NikStarrr what a pretty pic!


----------



## NikStarrr

Janet' said:


> @NikStarrr what a pretty pic!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Victoria44

first time wearing my phony pony!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Pooks

23rd Apr:






26th Apr:






30th Apr:


----------



## Karmin

Trini_Chutney said:


> Ready for my department meeting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
This is really pretty! Is it just flat twisted on both sides then in a bun or something? Deets please


----------



## Daeuiel

Pooks , your hair looks amazing! So pretty


----------



## Carmelella

Pooks.  Could I get a picture of the front twists because when I went to the hair salon NO ONE knew what I meant by two strand flat twists.  The only twists they knew of were the flat roll twists.  I ended up having to get cornrows instead of what i really wanted.  I would appreciate this so much. 




Pooks said:


> 23rd Apr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26th Apr:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30th Apr:


----------



## Carmelella

After coming back from church.  Cornrows in front, weave ringlets in back, headband.  This is the first time I've worn a headband like that out in public since I was 6. 

Next hairdo will be like Pooks


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Karmine said:


> This is really pretty! Is it just flat twisted on both sides then in a bun or something? Deets please



Thanks! 
It's parted down the side and then I flat twisted both sides and brought them together (at the nape on one side) and made one big twist. I pinned the twist up in the back on itself. I hope that makes sense, LOL.

**It's a variation of a style by "whoissugar" on youtube.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

I do my braid-outs without product, so after 1 day they look frizzy and undefined. My hair likes to be nekkid for some reason. Are there any other naturals who wear their hair naked? 

BTW, I'm a SAHM. I wouldn't go to a job looking like this, lol. Anywho, here's today's fuzzy style:


----------



## Mandy4610

I cheating..this was a few days ago...maybe even 2 weeks ago


----------



## Sesi

1st rollerset on natural hair today!!


yes i took them in lab instead of doing my work


----------



## Daeuiel

^^^ omg so pretty!!!


----------



## SheenaVee

I put a semi perm colour on my hair.
It's a violet/purple colour.
Not much difference from my normal colour lol, but you can still tell. 





Wet hair









In sunlight, without flash





close up


















Oh yeah, my hair is styled with Curls Souffle in the pics.


----------



## cheryl26

flat ironed after bkt. so much faster now! (my makeup was melting off)


----------



## Pooks

Carmelella said:


> Pooks. *Could I get a picture of the front twists *because when I went to the hair salon NO ONE knew what I meant by two strand flat twists. The only twists they knew of were the flat roll twists. I ended up having to get cornrows instead of what i really wanted. I would appreciate this so much.


 
Carmelella Sorry honey, the front were canerows (cornrows) - I just turned the hangtime into twists. 

Put 'flat twist hairstyles' or 'two strand flat twist hairstyles' into Google images and you'll get a bunch of piccies though.


----------



## shasha8685

I haven't been in this thread for awhile! I'd been wearing my Tammy half wig for awhile. Well I finally changed it up and I am rocking Outre Monica today.

Still blending using a headband though


----------



## MadisonK

Today. i cut more of the back. i just want the color out of back. My roots are starting to be an eyesore. Time to read Ellumen thread.


----------



## Poohbear

Washed, blowdried, and twisted my hair last night:


----------



## Rocky91

OMG Poohbear!! Your twists look lovely!


----------



## Poohbear

Pooks said:


> 26th Apr:



Pooks - GORGEOUS twisted bun!!!  Tutorial by any chance?


----------



## baby42

well I been gone for so long i have lost all my hair had to bc and start all over again crying hard but what i learn here from everyone it WILL GROW BAC


----------



## faithVA

baby42 said:


> well I been gone for so long i have lost all my hair had to bc and start all over again crying hard but what i learn here from everyone it WILL GROW BAC


 
I'm sorry you had to BC.   But I am glad that you know what you need to grow it all back. 

Welcome back


----------



## Pooks

Poohbear said:


> @Pooks - GORGEOUS twisted bun!!!  Tutorial by any chance?


 
Thanks Poohbear!  No tut on this one, it's literally just a bunning my twists using pony tail holders (a donut can also be used for fullness if desired).


----------



## tthreat08

This is a loose bun I did a few days ago...


----------



## tthreat08

This is a dying 2 week braid out that I spritzed to bring back to life and then put into a banana clip....


----------



## tthreat08

This is today...a loosely pinned up wash'n'go (it's 90+ degrees outside and between the heat, "little mama in my belly" and the hair...something had to give LOL)....


----------



## MadisonK

tthreat08 said:


> This is a dying 2 week braid out that I spritzed to bring back to life and then put into a banana clip....


 
I love all your styles.  And you have beautiful skin.  Your face is glowing.


----------



## tthreat08

MadisonK said:


> I love all your styles.  And you have beautiful skin.  Your face is glowing.



Thank you so much!


----------



## hairsothick




----------



## ms-gg

^  Um hi, I think your hair and mine were separated at birth?


----------



## hairsothick

ms-gg said:


> ^  Um hi, I think your hair and mine were separated at birth?



Lol. Yep. Definitely hair sisters.


----------



## leiah

You both have the most beautiful hair 

My ponytail tonight.


----------



## CocoGlow

*You all have some GORGEOUS hair!!! *

*Some Not-So-Recent Pics (I'm in braids at the moment)....*


----------



## CaramelLites

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## CaramelLites

Excuse my early morning scawl. Trying to show curl definition. Oh yeah this is the result of a flat twist out. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## tthreat08

Here is today's hair...a side french roll (I just start grabbing, rolling and pinning, and however it comes out is how it comes out ):


----------



## janeemat

tthreat08 said:


> This is today...a loosely pinned up wash'n'go (it's 90+ degrees outside and between the heat, "little mama in my belly" and the hair...something had to give LOL)....


 
Very pretty tthreat08.  Didn't know you were still around this neck of the woods.  Congrats on your preggie!


----------



## Poohbear

ms-gg, I just love the shape of your hair. Do you cut it a certain way in order for it to look that way?


----------



## Your Cheeziness

ms-gg said:


> ^ Um hi, I think your hair and mine were separated at birth?


 
Yep, I was like daaaang ms-gg hair has grown. Oh...wait.


----------



## Fyne

The 1st time bunning @ 10weeks post I like!....But still need a bit more hair


----------



## ms-gg

Poohbear said:


> @ms-gg, I just love the shape of your hair. Do you cut it a certain way in order for it to look that way?




Poohbear 

Thanks Pooh!  Naw, I wish I had some tips to give out . I really don't know what I be doing whenever I cut my hair . I'm just lucky shrinkage is very, _very _forgiving  .


----------



## wavezncurlz

ponytail pulled up with a lack beaded bbendini (which is unfortunately a little hidden by hair)


----------



## MrsHdrLe

ms-gg said:


> ^ Um hi, I think your hair and mine were separated at birth?


 


hairsothick said:


>


 

I *totally* thought *Hairsothick* and *Ms-gg* was the same head of hair! Hair twins it is!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yesterday's hair:


----------



## Geminigirl

True Gemini


----------



## Geminigirl

NappyRina said:


> *You all have some GORGEOUS hair!!! *
> 
> *Some Not-So-Recent Pics (I'm in braids at the moment)....*



I love when kinky hair shines like this!

True Gemini


----------



## crlsweetie912

Carmelella said:


> Pooks. Could I get a picture of the front twists because when I went to the hair salon NO ONE knew what I meant by two strand flat twists. The only twists they knew of were the flat roll twists. I ended up having to get cornrows instead of what i really wanted. I would appreciate this so much.


Carmelella
Here's a picture of my two strand flat twists...I hope this helps!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Yesterday's hair. My fro was stretched the day before. I put it back in a puff and then tried to pin it so I made a U shape with my hair. It turned out ...interesting  Excuse my edges, I'm experncing PP shedding. No more buns after this.


----------



## Poohbear

MrsHdrLe said:


> I *totally* thought *Hairsothick* and *Ms-gg* was the same head of hair! Hair twins it is!




OH WOW! I thought those pictures of hairsothick was ms-gg too!!! That's why I asked that question about her hair shape! Lol! I didn't realize that was hairsothick until you pointed it out!


----------



## Carmelella

YAY!! thank you sooooooooo soooooooooo much!  I had shown them a picture from the internet which wasn't as close up and they kept on telling me that I was seeing things.. and that they were really cornrows  This is undeniably 2 strand flat twists. 




crlsweetie912 said:


> @Carmelella
> Here's a picture of my two strand flat twists...I hope this helps!


----------



## Carmelella

Geminigirl said:


> I made this wig. I used cheap hair on purpose cause I am still learning.
> 
> First day I had too big of cornrows up so it was lumpy.
> 
> 
> Today, well yesterday it was smoother cause I did my hair different underneath.
> 
> Sorry for the pics... They just keep getting worse... Anyways next wig I want a sick angled bob.
> 
> True Gemini


I like it!!  it looks good and the hair looks smooth .  I saw this lady at the salon and she had a two toned angled bob (long bob) with bang.  the top part was milk chocolate brown and the underneath was ice-blond.  I know it sounds ghetto, lol  but she was looking fierce with it.


----------



## Taleah2009

tthreat08 said:


> This is a dying 2 week braid out that I spritzed to bring back to life and then put into a banana clip....


 

awww you definitely have that pregnancy glow!


----------



## jshor09

I wear a puff pretty much all the time or a bun.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## ms-gg

Poohbear said:


> OH WOW! I thought those pictures of hairsothick was ms-gg too!!! That's why I asked that question about her hair shape! Lol! I didn't realize that was hairsothick until you pointed it out!



Poohbear I was just rolling with your question, but in the back of my mind I had a feeling you meant it for hairsothick


----------



## Daeuiel

wash & fro 

This was fun! So easy. I may never sit there for hours & do mini twists again  There's a headband in there, it vanished into the fro


----------



## CocoGlow

Geminigirl said:


> I love when kinky hair shines like this!
> 
> True Gemini


 
@*Geminigirl* - Thanks sis .... but sorry to tell you that's ALL camera flash girlfriend


----------



## MsChelle

Sorry about the headset and iPod cord in the pic.......


----------



## KurlyNinja

Rocking the frohawk today!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Color these days, and a fluffy half-picked fro. I've been doing twist-outs lately, so if feels nice to just to do a puff. I was in the middle of coloring when I got called into work. I'm going to have to do the rinse I wanted to do later.

 There was a young lady on here who had a GORGEOUS orange/red color combo not too long ago, I can't remember her name...


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Up in a puff today.

Right:





Left:





Back:


----------



## hairsothick

ms-gg said:


> Poohbear I was just rolling with your question, but in the back of my mind I had a feeling you meant it for hairsothick



Lol @ the confusion.

My hair took this shape on its own. I've only trimmed once and snipped off the same amount of hair all over.

The 4B parts of my hair (from my temples to just behind my ears) appear to be shorter because they shrink up more than the 4A parts.  That's why it looks like that in the front.


----------



## Geminigirl

NappyRina said:


> @*Geminigirl* - Thanks sis .... but sorry to tell you that's ALL camera flash girlfriend



It still looks very healthy and soft.


----------



## CaramelLites

Old flat twist out 
Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## leiah

updo with 1 spin pin


----------



## AlliCat

^ Just one? Aren't spin pins awesome


----------



## MsChelle

AlliCat said:


> ^ Just one? Aren't spin pins awesome


I love this!!! ^^^


----------



## diadall

Wow, you all are really doing the most!  I love seeing all the everyday looks.

Here is mine, sorry it is so blurry.


----------



## NaturalLibra

Still wigging it. I hope to be wearing my hair out by next summer


----------



## Fhrizzball

NaturalLibra said:


> Still wigging it. I hope to be wearing my hair out by next summer



love this wig. What's she called?


----------



## pookaloo83

One side is pinned up to the side the other is not. This is a twistout.


----------



## PPGbubbles

flat iron and slight curl


----------



## nlamr2013

just straightened my hair a few months early. (I was going to do it in august.) I think I'm apl not sure exactly.


















21 months natural and loving it!


----------



## Rocky91

high bun on my rollerset failure. currently studying for my spanish final in the library. or attempting to, at least.


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

taking length pics. this is 5 minutes ago:


----------



## growingbrown

This is my hair today after a twistout.


----------



## NaturalLibra

Fhrizzball said:


> love this wig. What's she called?



It's called Rachel by Champagne wigs. HTH!


----------



## Rocky91

i'm back again. 
i seem to protective style by default during finals week.

trying out the turban look. i plan to get more fancy wit it, watch some youtube tutorials and buy better fabrics, but this'll work for now....


----------



## yokourt

tthreat08 said:


> This is a dying 2 week braid out that I spritzed to bring back to life and then put into a banana clip....



PRETTY PRETTY PRETTY PRETY.. i WANT TO DO THIS !


----------



## charislibra

Mini-Twist. 










And a side-eye for this Sunday coming up.


----------



## hairedity

Braid 'n curl:


----------



## oooop2

Wore my hair is a t/o fro for Mother's Day!!






Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## kandiekj100

bantu knotout bang and twisted ponytail bun in banana clip. I can see myself doing this one again.


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:


> bantu knotout bang and twisted ponytail bun in banana clip. I can see myself doing this one again.


 

Love the back shot! Very pretty style.


----------



## tiffjust2002

Mini Twists (mini to me anyway hehe)


----------



## MsChelle

oooop2 said:


> Wore my hair is a t/o fro for Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!!


 What a beautiful picture!


----------



## wavezncurlz

wng ponytail.


----------



## rockstar

3rd day hair & off to class...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Low puff with flat twist front


----------



## -PYT

never thought I could get those slick edges and waves with a puff, but I did it   I felt elegant today.


----------



## nlamr2013

southern tease type bun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




failed flatiron and bantu knot out





21 months natural and loving it!


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Banana Clip/Flexi-rods with a little hump in the front
The Houston humidity does damage to my curls..by the time I get to work, they've fallen already.


----------



## wavezncurlz

my messy bun today decorated with new bendini


----------



## beans4reezy

My pin curl pin up.  Stretchng so long forces me to be more creative with my hair...loves it!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

This needs to be an ad!  

Love it. 



oooop2 said:


> Wore my hair is a t/o fro for Mother's Day!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout puff


----------



## Geminigirl

rockstar said:


> 3rd day hair & off to class...



oh yes ma'am. I want this bigness.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

pookaloo83 said:


> Twistout puff



your hair is growing nicely, if I didn't know any better i'd think your hair hns passed mines. How long have you been relaxer free? How long did you transition? How long is your hair?

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## BeautifulFlower

After a weekend of glam hair, I'm back to my old self. 

Not even sexy curled hair can keep me from my precious water. My scalp loves water. 







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikStarrr

Today: Low side bun, with goddess braid in front.


----------



## SheenaVee

I had training for a new job today so I felt like looking all professional, seeing as I haven't had a job in a while. Lol. My hair was in a wash and go and I quickly slicked it back with gel this morning. (Not very neatly judging by the pics ) 










Thin edges on this side. And I did not help the situation by not brushing it properly...


----------



## Sade'

Love this thread. Very inspirational.


----------



## Sade'

When I'm not weaved up:






When I'm weaved up:
This is how I look right now...






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Geminigirl said:


> your hair is growing nicely, if I didn't know any better i'd think your hair hns passed mines. How long have you been relaxer free? How long did you transition? How long is your hair?
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me




I haven't had a relaxer since October of '09. I transitioned for 6 months. I don't know how long my hair is. It's about shoulder length. Geminigirl


----------



## SHEANITPRO

*My drooping rollerset at the end of this long day.
*


----------



## BeautifulFlower

SHEANITPRO said:


> *My drooping rollerset at the end of this long day.
> *


----------



## Mystic

@*SHEANITPRO................* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=13413333#post13413333OMG!  Your hair speechlessly beautiful!!



SHEANITPRO said:


> *My drooping rollerset at the end of this long day.
> *


----------



## BeautifulFlower

[USER]SHEANITPRO[/USER]

Do you find it hard to rollerset at this length? 

I think I'm going to give rollersetting a try. I used to do it MBL and shorter. Now, I just do braidouts.


----------



## CaramelLites

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SHEANITPRO

prettyfaceANB said:


> [USER]SHEANITPRO[/USER]
> 
> Do you find it hard to rollerset at this length?
> 
> I think I'm going to give rollersetting a try. I used to do it MBL and shorter. Now, I just do braidouts.



I try to rollerset bi-monthly.  It is a challenge at this length, so   
I will be doing braidouts this summer, looking forward to it.


----------



## sungtongs

JussaLady said:


> Color these days, and a fluffy half-picked fro. I've been doing twist-outs lately, so if feels nice to just to do a puff. I was in the middle of coloring when I got called into work. I'm going to have to do the rinse I wanted to do later.
> 
> There was a young lady on here who had a GORGEOUS orange/red color combo not too long ago, I can't remember her name...



 that was me! i actually got rid of the color, because i made it pink then got tired of that and didn't want to bleach the hair any further since it took my curl pattern up a level (3c to 3a). my hair is black now and in bantu knots as of this second (check attachment).


----------



## Amazhaan

My everyday style... I'm not creative enough to do anything else...            

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## oooop2

makemild said:


> This needs to be an ad!
> 
> Love it.




Thank you   I'm about to have it developed and framed.


----------



## Mom23

Twist out puff and twist and curl...


----------



## Afrobuttafly

My damp shrunken fro...









*What chu said bout my fro??*


----------



## Poohbear

Two-strand Twist Updo





Back view





Left side view





Right side view





Pictures taken this morning - May 11, 2011!!!


----------



## PRBLKGIRL

NikStarrr said:


> Today: Low side bun, with goddess braid in front.



^^^^ LUV IT!!!!!


----------



## CocoGlow

*Keep the pics coming ladies! *

*Not too long ago... (click pics to enlarge)*


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Dry flexi rod set pinned up in the back since my hair catches on my collars.


----------



## Galadriel

I am so stealing these styles! Beautiful hair, ladies!


----------



## sarathu

This is my first time posting in this thread but I'm excited because I made my first bun that actually looks like something!


----------



## EllePixie

Bootleg version of NikStarrr's side bun...side puff with a flat twist in the front.


----------



## chelleyrock

Sorry for the blurry pic.  Hair was parted into three sections.  The sides were put in a ponytail, with the middle out.  two strand twisted the middle and ponytail, then pinned into pincurls.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using HTC Liberty


----------



## Mandy4610

2nd day Twist out puff.







Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## Poohbear

chelleyrock said:


> View attachment 115531
> 
> Sorry for the blurry pic.  Hair was parted into three sections.  The sides were put in a ponytail, with the middle out.  two strand twisted the middle and ponytail, then pinned into pincurls.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using HTC Liberty



chelleyrock - Not blurry at all, looks clear to me! Very nice!  _*Note to self: another twist style to try*_  Btw, how did the front of your hair look???


----------



## EllePixie

Here's a better pic, I didn't realize how large it looked!


----------



## Ijanei

Welp, I may as well contribute. A hump with a side bun. I'm trying to keep the flat iron away for the summer and hmh as well, I noticed I got more growth last summer that way. Anyway, here are the pics. excuse the face...Also I made one year post yaaay


----------



## chelleyrock

Poohbear said:


> @chelleyrock - Not blurry at all, looks clear to me! Very nice!  _*Note to self: another twist style to try*_  Btw, how did the front of your hair look???


 
Forgot to upload these earlier but here's the front.

ETA: Never thought I'd ever be comfortable showing my entire forehead.  It's been covered up since childhood. 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using HTC Liberty


----------



## pookaloo83

chelleyrock I am so loving that updo.


----------



## bajandoc86

@chelleyrock - your twists are so thick and plump and juicy ! I am very very jealous. LOL. No fair man!

My hairdo for today is attached below. I am not very good at styling at ALL.


----------



## pookaloo83

Flat twist out on stretched hair from a failed curlformers set.


----------



## tthreat08

This morning I wanted something different, so i flat ironed and used my carusso rollers....I'm already ready to go back to curly....


----------



## tthreat08

EllePixie...So Cute! This is very becoming on you.


----------



## tthreat08

NikStarrr said:


> Today: Low side bun, with goddess braid in front.



Beautiful and You're glowing!


----------



## NewHairWOWeave

I am a newbie. But I have stated my growing journey. I am at SL right not and my short term goal by December 2011 is APL or BSL. 

My hair now is 2 week post touch up. I mosturize and seal once a day, wear a silk scarf every night. I also rotate the way i wrap my hair weekly. I think that is preventing breakage on the sides. I was weekly to bi weekly and DCing is a must everytime I wash. I have a pretty basic regimine.


----------



## Geminigirl

pookaloo83 said:


> I haven't had a relaxer since October of '09. I transitioned for 6 months. I don't know how long my hair is. It's about shoulder length. @Geminigirl


  My goodness I stopped relaxing in October of 2008 and I am about shoulder length. My hair in the back stretches past my shoulders but ugh, what a tragedy. That is why I will be wigging it up for a while.


----------



## Sade'

My daily style







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beautifullyblessed

Rocking my first set of mini twists. Currently have them in a banana clip bun for extra protection.


----------



## Mandy4610

Yesterday's lazy do.










Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## Mandy4610

Today's lazy style....wash and go! Probably pay for this later. My hair doesn't do well with WnG.










Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## pookaloo83

Sade' said:


> My daily style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Sade' is that a weave? It's cute either way.


----------



## Sade'

pookaloo83 said:


> Sade' is that a weave? It's cute either way.



Thanks! Yes it's a full sew in. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

2011 Apr - May Pictures


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

More Pics - Including my wig (oh my god, you cut your hair) and what I am wearing under it.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Last set. Flat iron from May 12, 2011 and my bun.  Flexi - clip used is an xtra small.


----------



## Pooks

Messy puff from earlier this month:


----------



## pookaloo83

Sade' said:


> Thanks! Yes it's a full sew in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Whoever did it, did a good job. It looks natural.


----------



## ceecy29

Mandy4610 said:


> Today's lazy style....wash and go! Probably pay for this later. My hair doesn't do well with WnG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.



Hey Mandy4610 pretty styles! Can you please tell me how you went from the lazy style on the previous day to this one (wash and go). Thanks!!! Also, what do you consider your hair type to be and is this wash and go still wet/freshly done in this pic? Did your hair shrink up further through the day?

Thanks!! Pardon the million and one questions.


----------



## BostonMaria

Wash and go using a new product I found at Whole Foods. It's a "natural" styling gel by (name deleted because I typed the name on google and my freakin picture popped up!) Definitely not a product that's normally at WF! It was $7.99 and comparable to Kinky Curly, except it has no slip. The ingredients are great tho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm heading out to dinner for our anniversary. 

ETA: my hair is past WL and still freakin SL curly LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EllePixie

BostonMaria you look so pretty!


----------



## BostonMaria

EllePixie said:


> BostonMaria you look so pretty!



Aww thank you Elle


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bride91501

"Monroe", my new scarf, and Me


----------



## ceecy29

bride91501 said:


> "Monroe", my new scarf, and Me



All three of y'all looking all kinds of hot!

ps: I don't talk like that lol!


----------



## bride91501

ceecy29 said:


> All three of y'all looking all kinds of hot!



LOL thanks miss lady. 

When the kids and DH are away....you know the rest


----------



## keelioness

I was about to flat iron my hair today since it poofed up this weekend while I was away...anyway I decided I kinda liked it puffy.. I'm appreciating my natural hair  everyday


----------



## Mandy4610

ceecy29 said:


> Hey Mandy4610 pretty styles! Can you please tell me how you went from the lazy style on the previous day to this one (wash and go). Thanks!!! Also, what do you consider your hair type to be and is this wash and go still wet/freshly done in this pic? Did your hair shrink up further through the day?
> 
> Thanks!! Pardon the million and one questions.


ceecy29, hey girl, thanks for the compliment.

I went from the lazy style to the wash n go by simply cowashing with Suave tropical coconut conditioner, then I scrunched with the Kimmaytube leave-in. Thats all I did. No real detanging, just a little with fingers.

Hair typing can be such a Mistry to be sometimes, but I consider myself to be a 4b with hints of 4a.......I think.

Yes, the WnG is still wet in the pics and yes, it did shrink up some more later and yes, it was a nightmare to detangle after This is the main reason I avoid WnG, but I had not much choice for this day.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

@BostonMaria 
Congratulations! :Rose:

Day-old flower bun. I guess I'll freshen it up if I need to leave the house, otherwise...






eta: another angle


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Yesterday marked two years into my transition and I didn't even notice. I guess the flower bun I did yesterday was apropos. Yay for me! Lol


----------



## Rocky91

Pooks said:


> Messy puff from earlier this month:



*slowly passes out*
SO.MUCH.HAIR.
it ain't even fair.


----------



## MizzBrit




----------



## Garner

BostonMaria...Congratulations!!!  You look beautiful, for your Anniversary night.  

MizzBritt..Love the twists!!!

sipp100...Congratulations on your 2 yr transitioning anniversary.  When do you plan to chop the remainder of the relaxed ends?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

sipp100...Congratulations on your 2 yr transitioning anniversary.  When do you plan to chop the remainder of the relaxed ends?[/QUOTE]

Garner

Thank you! 

I'll cut them in a year or so. If I cut now, I'd have a mullet - chin length in front and APL in back. Not a good look, lol. Hopefully, by next year, I can chop and be collar-bone length in front and BSL in back. Then, it'll be "layered" and not a mullet.


----------



## charislibra

Mini twist-out


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

I want to post my hair right now, but I can't download because I am at work. I will try to after work. It's alright, nothing to holler about. Lol!


----------



## Rocky91

3rd day braid n curl.


----------



## Alta Angel

EllePixie

What did you use to hold your puff in your siggy?  I love that style and I will be adding that to my rotation!


----------



## EllePixie

Alta Angel said:


> EllePixie
> 
> What did you use to hold your puff in your siggy?  I love that style and I will be adding that to my rotation!



Alta Angel I just used a scrunchie. I did a tut on it - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gL3QfTHNpk

Hope that helps!


----------



## wavezncurlz




----------



## WhoIAm

Bantu twist-out


----------



## WhoIAm

Braidout in banana clip


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> 3rd day braid n curl.



Girl you are workingg this! Love it! Rocky91 how do you maintain this? Did you do it on wet or dry hair? And what products did you use?

Damn! I'm nosey!


----------



## Poohbear

Rocky91 said:


> 3rd day braid n curl.





pookaloo83 said:


> Girl you are workingg this! Love it! Rocky91 how do you maintain this? Did you do it on wet or dry hair? And what products did you use?
> 
> Damn! I'm nosey!



Yeah! And how many braids did you put in your hair before doing the curly braidout? And the placement of the braids (ie. how many on top, sides, back, etc.)?


----------



## Poohbear

My hair today...curled twists with perm rods last night:


----------



## lushlady

Yesterday's bun.


----------



## TootiePie

Poohbear said:


> Yeah! And how many braids did you put in your hair before doing the curly braidout? And the placement of the braids (ie. how many on top, sides, back, etc.)?


 ^^^!!! we need answers lol!


----------



## pookaloo83

Poohbear said:


> My hair today...curled twists with perm rods last night:



I was gonna do this last night and changed my mind.  Cute though!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists that I flat twisted back on both sides. The other side looks the same way. I'll keep these in for a week. And will do a better job next week. I was too tired to make this look good.


----------



## chelleyrock

I was supposed to wash my hair yesterday, but got lazy and put it in a puff 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using HTC Liberty


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl you are workingg this! Love it! Rocky91 how do you maintain this? Did you do it on wet or dry hair? And what products did you use?
> 
> Damn! I'm nosey!





Poohbear said:


> Yeah! And how many braids did you put in your hair before doing the curly braidout? And the placement of the braids (ie. how many on top, sides, back, etc.)?



pookaloo83 Poohbear
I originally did it in wet hair. I used lots of herbal essences long term relationship conditioner (just the regular, can't find the leave-in) and elasta qp foam wrap.
two sections in the back-2 braids per section=4 total in the back
two sections in the front-3 braids per section=6 total in the front, so 10 braids total. (i part down the middle)
i use the blue flexirods on the ends, and end papers.
maintenance: I just use my satin scrunchies and make two ponytail puffs at the top of my head, tie a scarf around the edges, and a bonnet on top. in the morning, I just put it in a low puff while I brush my teeth to make it fall "down" again, if you know what I mean.
okay, that was long, but i think i answered everything, lol.


----------



## Sade'

My bun...it's not neat. This is a full sew in and I'm lazy today plus it's raining. 


















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sade'

^^Ugh why are my pics sideways?


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> @pookaloo83 @Poohbear
> I originally did it in wet hair. I used lots of herbal essences long term relationship conditioner (just the regular, can't find the leave-in) and elasta qp foam wrap.
> two sections in the back-2 braids per section=4 total in the back
> two sections in the front-3 braids per section=6 total in the front, so 10 braids total. (i part down the middle)
> i use the blue flexirods on the ends, and end papers.
> maintenance: I just use my satin scrunchies and make two ponytail puffs at the top of my head, tie a scarf around the edges, and a bonnet on top. in the morning, *I just put it in a low puff while I brush my teeth to make it fall "down" again, if you know what I mean.*
> okay, that was long, but i think i answered everything, lol.




Stealing this idea. Thanks!!


----------



## Pooks

Rocky91 said:


> *slowly passes out*
> SO.MUCH.HAIR.
> it ain't even fair.


 
LOL, thanks Rocky91!  Loving your braid n curl above!!

It was ma burfday yesterday - a friend took pics of my hair but I've yet to receive them.  Anyway here it is a few days ago when it was freshly done:





Today:


----------



## beans4reezy

I've got my hair twisted this week...I will twist and braid more- these styles are really elegant and the longer I stretch, the more I need to protect:


----------



## omnipadme

so proud of my puff! First time i've been able to make a nice one


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sade', try holding your phone horozontally vs. vertically.


----------



## Triniwegian

Banded ponytail


----------



## hairsothick

Pooks said:


> LOL, thanks Rocky91!  Loving your braid n curl above!!
> 
> It was ma burfday yesterday - a friend took pics of my hair but I've yet to receive them.  Anyway here it is a few days ago when it was freshly done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:



Pretty!



Rocky91 said:


> 3rd day braid n curl.



This is so fly!

I've only done this style once and you are making me want to do it again.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Bun curls formed from sleeping in yesterday's flower bun - pulled into messy ponytail. Flatironed 9 days ago and trying to make it to 12 days before washing.


----------



## Mandy4610

Today's style - Bun










Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Rocky91 said:


> 3rd day braid n curl.



You are tooooo cute


----------



## NikStarrr

Natural rollerset. (unfortunately it only looked like this for a day because of the humidity, ended up wearing it a bun)


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Yesterday's hair after my Natural Instincts Cherry Creme Demi Color


----------



## Arian

Mom23 said:


> Twist out puff and twist and curl...




This is beautiful!!!  Stealing...


----------



## SheenaVee

This is how I wore my hair to work yesterday... 

Pigtails!


----------



## Sesi

graduation hair - curled braided extensions.


----------



## Mandy4610

Is anyone else having issues with mobile uploads using the LHCF app?


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## Ijanei

^ no issues, well I dont use the mobile phone to log on either 
I did some flat twists after an oil rinse and must say I love the flat twists outs and also the oil rinses i started, makes my hair very bouncy and soft....(sorry for so many pics)
onto the pics

















Then they started to fall into bouncy waves


----------



## Mandy4610

Arggghhh, I still can't do mobile uploads. What is going on? Is it just me? I am getting concerned now.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists that I did last night. Just pinned them up on one side.


----------



## CaramelLites

Shrunken wash n go. Minimal product only kinky curly knot today.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## lushlady

Another bun.


----------



## EllePixie

I can wet bun my hair now! *Boosted*


----------



## bride91501

^^wait a minute....did you just say "boosted"??  Haven't heard that one "in a minute" LOL

Your wet bun looks divine btw.  I can only dream of the day I can bun lol....


----------



## EllePixie

bride91501 said:


> ^^wait a minute....did you just say "boosted"??  Haven't heard that one "in a minute" LOL
> 
> Your wet bun looks divine btw.  I can only dream of the day I can bun lol....



Oh I SURE enough did!!! 

And thanks!!


----------



## tthreat08

sipp100 said:


> Bun curls formed from sleeping in yesterday's flower bun - pulled into messy ponytail. Flatironed 9 days ago and trying to make it to 12 days before washing.



I love this!  I like carefree effortless looks....looks that say "I'm fabulous just because God made me fabulous"!


----------



## Rocky91

EllePixie, you too?
I found out I could wet bun without the donut thing like two days ago. it's on and popping now. *trey songz voice* #LEHGO


----------



## tricie

Sheena284 said:


> This is how I wore my hair to work yesterday...
> 
> Pigtails!



 Your hair is gawgus!


----------



## KurlyNinja

First mini twist ever! Did them this past weekend. Took me 3.5 hours.


----------



## MzSwift

Sesi said:


> graduation hair - curled braided extensions.


 
From what I can see, I love your outfit!  And congratulations!


----------



## MzSwift

Pooks said:


> LOL, thanks @Rocky91! Loving your braid n curl above!!
> 
> It was ma burfday yesterday - a friend took pics of my hair but I've yet to receive them. Anyway here it is a few days ago when it was freshly done:
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/83_244/221_116/140411012-vi.jpg
> 
> Today:


 
Happy belated birthday!  That bun is very pretty!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Sesi said:


> graduation hair - curled braided extensions.



*
you are absolutely stunning!!!*


----------



## kandiekj100

This is a kind of bun/updo type thing. I put my hair in 6 twists last night and took them out and twisted and pinned them in the back. I have a side swoop bang and a black headband in the front.


----------



## MrsLepe

High bunning it!


----------



## Evolving78

a twist out with a flower!


----------



## EllePixie

Since I thought the world was going to end I didn't make plans tonight, so I decided to twist my hair.





ETA: Added image via attachement


----------



## wavezncurlz

MrsLepe

I love your high bun. Are you natural or relaxed?
Where did you get the headband?


----------



## MsKikiStar

I colored my hair red last night . the color goes from temple to temple in the front.


----------



## kandiekj100

EllePixie said:


> Since I thought the world was going to end I didn't make plans tonight, so I decided to twist my hair.


 
 I can't see it.


----------



## EllePixie

kandiekj100 said:


> I can't see it.



kandiekj100 I fixed it!


----------



## newgrowth15

EllePixie, your twists are gorgeous.


----------



## EllePixie

newgrowth15 said:


> EllePixie, your twists are gorgeous.



newgrowth15, thank you!!!  That means a lot to me because they took FOREVER! I made them half the size I usually do.


----------



## MzSwift

Lovely twists!


----------



## Curlygirly9

My usual puff that I wore yesterday


----------



## Ijanei

_MsKikiStar love the color...how did you obtain it? I tried red in the past (several times) and it never came out. Did you bleach first? Also pretty hair. 

EllePixie, I'm beginning to look forward to your daily styles now. I wish I was that far ahead in my journey to play around with my curls. My twists wont stay. lol_


----------



## EllePixie

Ijanei said:


> _MsKikiStar love the color...how did you obtain it? I tried red in the past (several times) and it never came out. Did you bleach first? Also pretty hair.
> 
> EllePixie, I'm beginning to look forward to your daily styles now. I wish I was that far ahead in my journey to play around with my curls. My twists wont stay. lol_



Thank you! Are you relaxed or natural? My twists/braids won't stay when I straighten, I have to use hair ties.


----------



## Ijanei

_^ Im transitioning and I just hit 1 year post. It curls up but the raggedy ends are messing it up.I just want that puff in your siggy_


----------



## EllePixie

^Ah, gotcha! Well, you're definitely on your way. My one and a half yr anni is 4 days away.


----------



## MsKikiStar

Ijanei, thank you . I used Loreal HiColor in Red. It's formulated for dark hair so there's no need to bleach beforehand. It hi-lifts & deposits color in one step . Although the box _clearly_ says to use volume 20 if the hair is relaxed, I used 40. In the past volume 20 didn't allow the color to show well. I'm soooo happy that it worked and my hair didn't fall out.


----------



## pookaloo83

MsKikiStar said:


> @Ijanei, thank you . I used Loreal HiColor in Red. It's formulated for dark hair so there's no need to bleach beforehand. It hi-lifts & deposits color in one step . Although the box _clearly_ says to use volume 20 if the hair is relaxed, I used 40. In the past volume 20 didn't allow the color to show well. I'm soooo happy that it worked and my hair didn't fall out.


 

Damn! You make me wanna color now!  I colored my hair twice and it didn't show through.


----------



## octoberslibra

This is my new color..Santa Fe Bronze.....I LOVE it~

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## CrownCola




----------



## MadisonK

Wash n go today with Mop conditioner, Eco blue (thanks, Elle!) and a wee bit of Chi glaze on crown.


----------



## EllePixie

MadisonK said:


> Wash n go today with Mop conditioner, Eco blue (thanks, Elle!) and a wee bit of Chi glaze on crown.



Yeah! Looks purdy.

Here are my twists today - I put them half up/half down.


----------



## Mandy4610

Booooo, I still can't do mobile uploads from my iPhone.

Yall are looking cute in here.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF.


----------



## pookaloo83

Braid and curl was a fail. So I put it in a puff.


----------



## Victoria44

this morning....








6-7 hours later!  (small-med. size twists)


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:


> this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-7 hours later! (small-med. size twists)


 

Victoria44 Are the twists your own hair?


----------



## Victoria44

pookaloo83 nope, extensions w/ some type of kinky synthetic hair (not sure of the name)

i wish that was all mine!


----------



## kandiekj100

EllePixie said:


> Yeah! Looks purdy.
> 
> Here are my twists today - I put them half up/half down.


 
I'm sooo jelly right now. I love a head full of plump twists, I do.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Geminigirl

..................................


----------



## bride91501

Miss Geminigirl - hunnneeeee you are serving FACE in those pics  Gorgeous bone structure!


----------



## ms-gg

From yesterday, went to see Foreign Exchange live:


----------



## MsChelle

This is yesterday's hair......I was LAZY!!!


----------



## girlfromipanema

Crochet braid challenge.. This will be my style for the summer redone q monthly.. I LOVE THIS STYLE!!View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1306179167311.jpg

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Geminigirl

bride91501 said:


> Miss Geminigirl - hunnneeeee you are serving FACE in those pics  Gorgeous bone structure!



Awww thank you! I kinda wanna serve a little bit of the hair too lol, but I just cornrowed in three rows so I think my next braidout will be fierce! I won't take it down til friday!

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Twists in a bun. 

Ah simplicity and hair off my neck while in the heat...what more could I ask for?


----------



## Mandy4610

KCcurly said:


> Twists in a bun.
> 
> Ah simplicity and hair off my neck while in the heat...what more could I ask for?



KCcurly
Your hair is so juicy! Wow, the thickness makes me drool.



Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## SouthernJewel

Any SL or shorter relaxed ladies here?? I need some hair ideas. C'mon relaxed girls! Thanks!!


----------



## Poohbear

KCcurly said:


> Twists in a bun.
> 
> Ah simplicity and hair off my neck while in the heat...what more could I ask for?



WOW!!!  Your hair looks yummy!!!


----------



## Hairsnob

I'm back to the phony pony as my PS. I love this. I got a little daring and kept it out and full instead of wrapping it up in a bun.

Sorry, the camera on my phone sucks so it's a little blurry.


----------



## PPGbubbles

I have been embracing shrinkage here lately and I love it! My hair is workout friendly and still looks decent.

current cornrow out 





top view





side- I used perm rods at the end to curl and give the bob effect





some old pics from last week that I didnt upload

fresh twist out using chimes method





2nd day twistout


----------



## hairsothick

KCcurly said:


> Twists in a bun.
> 
> Ah simplicity and hair off my neck while in the heat...what more could I ask for?



Omg. They are so plump! I can't wait until my hair gets longer so I can mimic this.


----------



## adnolej

This is my first time ever posting pics, I hope I did it right

Im rocking individual braids on my natural hair. These are about 3 1/2 weeks old.
















Eta: sorry they're sideways, I can't figure out how to rotate them on my phone :-(

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## lushlady

I had a bad hair day recently .  Here it is.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Mandy4610 said:


> KCcurly
> Your hair is so juicy! Wow, the thickness makes me drool.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



You would know about thickness with that lush, beautiful puff in your siggie!! 



adnolej said:


> This is my first time ever posting pics, I hope I did it right
> 
> Im rocking individual braids on my natural hair. These are about 3 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> Eta: sorry they're sideways, I can't figure out how to rotate them on my phone :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App



Wow! They look freshly done! They are beautiful!


----------



## hairsothick

ms-gg said:


> From yesterday, went to see Foreign Exchange live:



Love the hair and the makeup!


----------



## EllePixie

Twist up in a turban today!


----------



## Poohbear

adnolej - wow! 3.5 weeks old!? how do you keep the frizz and shrinkage down?



adnolej said:


> This is my first time ever posting pics, I hope I did it right
> 
> Im rocking individual braids on my natural hair. These are about 3 1/2 weeks old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eta: sorry they're sideways, I can't figure out how to rotate them on my phone :-(
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## adnolej

Wow, also didn't realize the pics were so big, sorry  



KCcurly said:


> Wow! They look freshly done! They are beautiful!


 
Thank you!!!



Poohbear said:


> @adnolej - wow! 3.5 weeks old!? how do you keep the frizz and shrinkage down?


 
I haven't washed yet, I'll be washing this weekend. Now that they're a couple of weeks old, I'm more diligent about tying them up, so I put on a little knot today and/or a little water and tie it tight with a wrapping scarf? (the black scarves that you buy at walmart next to the sleeping bonnets) Also, since they're braids and braided almost to the ends, the shrinkage isn't a problem, now my twist...I'm lucky to get a good two weeks out of those due to frizz and shrinkage


----------



## ChristmasCarol

misslaraj

Looks good to me, missy!


----------



## Skiggle

8 hours later ...Mini twists...


----------



## wavezncurlz

Ya'll had me wanting to do some twists. Unfortunately, mine are no where near as juicy as some of yours and they are too loose.

FAIL. I'll probably pull them up into an updo. I love feeling the air on my scalp though.


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout.


----------



## Captain Obvious

I haven't posted in a while, mainly because I enjoy lurking but since I am bored here's how I am wearing my hair today... It's a wash-n-go but it has dried since this morning.








I usually wear my hair in a loose ponytail.


----------



## CaramelLites

octoberslibra said:


> This is my new color..Santa Fe Bronze.....I LOVE it~
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2



I love your color!!! If I only I didn't use henna. Now I'm too scared to use color on top of the henna.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Wildchild453

KCcurly you always have the juiciest twists going on

EllePixie nice turban look. I've been really tempted to rock this style this summer. I have to get the perfect scarves though.


----------



## ms-gg

Fourth day of this twist out.  Don't really care about keeping it defined, I just want to keep my hair stretched out like Gumby:


----------



## mech

i used pipe cleaners to curl them a couple weeks ago. this is what they look like now


----------



## mech

i dont flippin know how to resize =/


----------



## Mandy4610

Finally, I can do mobile uploads again!



















Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

I'm in love with my color stripe (even though I've got a rogue popping up in the back), and My hair's finally long enough to do a respectable updo. I'm getting the itch to straighten, dunno if I should give in.


----------



## pookaloo83

Mandy4610 said:


> Finally, I can do mobile uploads again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


 
Mandy4610 How did you do this! I love it!


----------



## EllePixie

Izzy is 17 months old today. Twist out!


----------



## Mandy4610

pookaloo83 said:


> @Mandy4610 How did you do this! I love it!


 Thanks pookaloo83

I parted my hair into two sections fron and back. Put the front section in a pony tail. Swooped the back section to one side, placed the pony tail down the centre, then folded the back section over the pony tail and secured with the combs. Thats it Does it make sense? I can post a video link to a Yter that I got the style from if that will help. lemme know!


----------



## pookaloo83

Mandy4610 said:


> Thanks @pookaloo83
> 
> I parted my hair into two sections fron and back. Put the front section in a pony tail. Swooped the back section to one side, placed the pony tail down the centre, then folded the back section over the pony tail and secured with the combs. Thats it Does it make sense? I can post a video link to a Yter that I got the style from if that will help. lemme know!


 
Mandy4610 yes I would like the video! I read this like 5 times!


----------



## pookaloo83

EllePixie said:


> Izzy is 17 months old today. Twist out!


 

I like mine to hang like this, but it rarely happens. Pretty!


----------



## EllePixie

pookaloo83 said:


> I like mine to hang like this, but it rarely happens. Pretty!



Thanks pook! I was just looking at pics of my hair and it seems like it's def gotten longer and hangs more - this is my twist out in March.


----------



## JessieLeleB

@EllePixie I really love this pic, your officially my inspiration!!


----------



## SailorWifey

This is my first time posting in here. I'm 5 months natural today


----------



## hairedity

EllePixie said:


> Izzy is 17 months old today. Twist out!


 
Fabulous twistout!!!  What do you use to twist your hair with, gel, butters, etc... ??


----------



## EllePixie

^^I used Curl Junkie Honey Butta then by the time I got to the front my hair wasn't really wet b/c they took so long (I don't rewet), so I added some Qhemet Soft Gel or Little Penguins Ella Jelly to wet them more. Took them down with Mizani Supreme Oil.


----------



## octoberslibra

Its nice to see other  ladies in the same stage that I am. See, I am so skeptical when I wear my hair afro like. It [email protected]@ks so good on others but on me I don't know. I guess I just have to get used to it and try to be creative for now. I was a PONYTAIL girl and right now, I'm not even close to being able to pull it back YET(sigh).Anyway,  I LOVE your new look girl CONGRATS!!!!!~


----------



## nikki5852

this was my hair this morning when i stepped out the house:



this is my hair now after returning home...humidity is a... lol


----------



## Mandy4610

pookaloo83 said:


> Mandy4610 yes I would like the video! I read this like 5 times!


pookaloo83 lol, I knew I wasn't explaining well enough

Here you go hun:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoNUm_gQIvs&feature=BFa&list=PL00D422DFEA8F420D&index=3


----------



## Cocoeuro

ms-gg said:


> Fourth day of this twist out. Don't really care about keeping it defined, I just want to keep my hair stretched out like Gumby:


 
Oh this looks nice and fluffy!!!  Like cotten candy Yum!!!



EllePixie said:


> Izzy is 17 months old today. Twist out!


 
Pretty twist out!!!


----------



## mrsjohnson75

_Twistout bun w/ a flat twist in the front_


----------



## Pharmgirl247

This is last week. My hair is in a side pigtail. I know I'm wring for this lol but it was the last week of finals


----------



## kandiekj100

mrsjohnson75 said:


> _Twistout bun w/ a flat twist in the front_


 
LOVE THIS!


----------



## Poohbear

I decided to wear a twistout after wearing twists for 3 weeks, but my hair will go right back into twists next week when I wash it:


----------



## bride91501

My first successful twistout, at least until the humidity and shrinkage got to it


----------



## Girl626

Hi Ladies! I'm a long -time lurker and a newbie subscriber... I just figured how to post my profile today so this is me pineappling big-time!  I just love looking at all the beautiful heads on this forum!


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Caruso set. 1st try


----------



## NikStarrr

Yesterday's wash n go







Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## ErikaUK

flat twistout


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Nah, I ain't starting a new thread...I Ain't nobody*

Short and to the point:
Straightened my hair after two years natural and one year after shaving my head a second time. Now, PITCHAS!


Twistout from 2 days ago





Blow-out (Yea, I put my computer chair IN THE BATHROOM. You Mad?)





Finished Product, Front (dark circles in abundance  But I think it's cool, different to see my hair like this after so long)





Finished Product, Side (Nah, you can't see the back.. It was a disaster, trust me please.)





Obligatory *Bling* Shot, I gotcha(My ends aren't that great, but I'll get them right with LHCF help)





How my Color Stripe took the whole thing






And...so...yeah...that's what had happened. I'm accepting tricks and tips of the trade, as well as your prayers for my hair's reversion.

 Thanks LHCFers!


----------



## 13StepsAhead

JussaLady Your hair looks great! I love the Blingyness (yes just made that up) you got going on and that color is fiyah.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

13StepsAhead said:


> @JussaLady Your hair looks great! I love the Blingyness (yes just made that up) you got going on and that color is fiyah.




Thanks for the compliment and new word for me to use! Now, when you gonna give me the secret to that length?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

me n my 4 day old wash n go...one week till I'm one year natural


----------



## Mandy4610

Here is a preview of a protective style I plan to keep in for 3 weeks. I will post a thread with more details later.
These pics are 6 days after the hair was done. When I post the thread I will add pics of when it was freshly done.
















Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## prospurr4

I snapped this pic this morning, just before heading out to church service;


----------



## SHEANITPRO

Georgia's humidity got the best of my rollerset today.  At least it was fly for
Sunday Service though!


----------



## Mandy4610

SHEANITPRO said:


> Georgia's humidity got the best of my rollerset today.  At least it was fly for
> Sunday Service though!


WOW, gorgeous hair!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> me n my 4 day old wash n go...one week till I'm one year natural



Congrats!! Looks like it's been a good year, your hair looks lovely!!


----------



## Kirei

Todays loose blown out/braid out!


----------



## NikStarrr

Old wash-n-go pulled into a puff.







Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## MrJohnsonsRib

Here is my pic of my hair today...(taken with my web camera)


----------



## ms-gg

Braids


----------



## Victoria44

braidout b4 i put twists in for the summer ( sorry for the bad quality)


----------



## Tchanelle

Ok so I decided that I would not be doing puffs(too much tension on edges and scalp due to fine hair & tender-headedness), or braid-outs(too much daily manipulation)   this summer, I've settled for a compromise...half-wigs, kinky curly to be exact. I feel this one matches my own texture perfectly & I really don't have to do much blending. Anywhoo these are the pics, sorry if they're too big, this is my first time using this camera & I'm still learning


----------



## isioma85

There are some SERIOUSLY BEAUTIFUL heads of hair on this board


----------



## kaytorry

Sorry about the size and flash, this is my braidout


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Took twists out


----------



## SavannahNatural

2sweetnsugarland said:


> _3-22-11: Here is my hair today. Loving these little flowers that I found at Wal-Mart. They were $4.97 for 2 so I think I'll be heading to Michael's or Hobby Lobby this weekend to make my own.  Love This Thread!!!_



I know this is extra late, but that is a great idea!!  Whenever I travel I end up buying tons of headbands, now instead of having a million of the same ones I can dress them up!!

Thanks 2sweetnsugarland!


----------



## EllePixie

Had my hair down in a wng, but wanted to wear this cotton cardigan type thing...and since I listen to Shima  I pulled my hair back in a messy bun.


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## SavannahNatural

Addy3010 said:


> Ok so this isnt just today but...i been taking pictures with the intentions of posting them but im usually browsing on my phone and dont know how to upload from there so any whoo here are a couple of my styles.
> Sorry for the pic size.




My new hair inspiration!  I love your styles and the eyebrows are fierce!  I'm gonna PM you for more info!!!


----------



## tthreat08

My braidout from this past weekend.  (Excuse my pregnant puffy face).  And that's my wittle man waiting on breakfast at wafflehouse .


----------



## westNDNbeauty

More pics of this hair


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

westNDNbeauty

Luv the hair and the Java Wraps out fit!



westNDNbeauty said:


> More pics of this hair


----------



## Geminigirl

Mandy4610 said:


> Here is a preview of a protective style I plan to keep in for 3 weeks. I will post a thread with more details later.
> These pics are 6 days after the hair was done. When I post the thread I will add pics of when it was freshly done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



this is really cute, your braiding is emaculate, it would have been set off if you put a sick design in it or something kinda slanted.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## EllePixie

KCcurly said:


> Took twists out



Mmmmm...Want.


----------



## MrsLepe

wavezncurlz said:


> MrsLepe
> 
> I love your high bun. Are you natural or relaxed?
> Where did you get the headband?


Thank you so much! Boy am i late! Lol..i am a natural, my hair was stretched there


----------



## Pharmgirl247

I'm trying to protective style with updo and buns.


----------



## cheryl26

applied some tresemee curl definition jelly to wet hair


----------



## wavezncurlz

cheryl26 
I see you hair cousin. Love  your cut! Those ends look nice. :yes:


----------



## tthreat08

Today's braidout...


----------



## MsJellie

Still doing a two-strand twist n curl.


----------



## Mandy4610

MsJellie said:


> Still doing a two-strand twist n curl.


MsJellie, This is too cute. Beautiful skin too.


----------



## Mandy4610

Geminigirl said:


> this is really cute, your braiding is emaculate, it would have been set off if you put a sick design in it or something kinda slanted.
> 
> Droid typing leads to typos for me


Thanks Geminigirl, wish I had the skills to do this style myself, but I don't. I had to pay to get them done and I was looking for a simple style. Maybe I will do something more next time.


----------



## sarathu

This is my fist time trying this style and I loooove it. I just took my kinky twists out and then sprayed nugro and sealed with coconut oil then twisted the back up.


----------



## Geminigirl

.........................................................


----------



## Dee_33

^^^^ beautiful hair and


----------



## tngirl22

Started with wash & go:






but I thought it looked awful! So I slapped on my half wig


----------



## ms-gg

Why for? It was cute!


----------



## Poohbear

I tried Chakakhanian's flat twist updo from her youtube video this morning:


----------



## tthreat08

Bushy Chaka Khan braid out...time to redo...


----------



## Geminigirl

luving me said:


> ^^^^ beautiful hair and



thanks

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## NappyNelle

Braid out!


----------



## sunnieb

Here's a 'crazy' pic of my hair right now- half braidout plus 11 weeks of newgrowth shrinks my APL hair back to SL!






Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Poohbear 





Poohbear said:


> I tried Chakakhanian's flat twist updo from her youtube video this morning:



Beautiful twist up do. 

  My hair will never do this.


----------



## wavezncurlz

My new glass stick in a stretched twisted bun.


----------



## LadyPBC

Sooooooooooo where did you find the half kinky curly wig? I agree with the points you made about the tension and manipulation.



Tchanelle said:


> Ok so I decided that I would not be doing puffs(too much tension on edges and scalp due to fine hair & tender-headedness), or braid-outs(too much daily manipulation)   this summer, I've settled for a compromise...half-wigs, kinky curly to be exact. I feel this one matches my own texture perfectly & I really don't have to do much blending. Anywhoo these are the pics, sorry if they're too big, this is my first time using this camera & I'm still learning


----------



## NikStarrr

Decided to flat iron this morning. 







Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria

KCcurly said:


> Took twists out



KCcurly Simply gawgess!!!! 
How's the baby?


----------



## tngirl22

Did the big chop this morning!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Maria, thanks! She is fine, I will send you a pic.

tngirl22 Congrats!! You and your hair are gorgeous!!


----------



## Pharmgirl247

tngirl22 said:


> Did the big chop this morning!



Congrats your hair is beautiful.


----------



## EllePixie

Broccoli stalkin' it today. Not really in the mood to wear my hair down lately.


----------



## Pharmgirl247

Down day for me so I put a head band on to make my fro stay up lol. It always looks a ham ohwell 


----------



## cheryl26

loving short hair! started the day

ended-too dang hot


----------



## BayAreaDream

Twist Out Puff (going to puff it out a lil more), Just made 5 months post BC, 14 months post relaxer. It's getting bigger. Pardon my goofy grin


----------



## anartist4u2001

ms-gg said:


> Fourth day of this twist out. Don't really care about keeping it defined, I just want to keep my hair stretched out like Gumby:


 
omg your hair is amazing girl!!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## itsjusthair88

Comb Coils for the next week (I'm wearing my nightgown!):


----------



## WriterGirl

Baby transitioner checking in. Found my summer style I think.

I put two curlformers on each of my 8 ponytails and then air dried. This morning just scooped my hair up to top of my head and secured with one STRONG barette in the back and one in the front so it's not too tight on my edges. Use some Giovanni Direct Leave in and water to help smooth the edges (wrapped with a scarf for about 20 minutes).

Here are some pics!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

WriterGirl

Very pretty! Love the barrette, too.


----------



## SuchMagnificent

Protective Style season for me has begun!

Half Wig for the week.


----------



## faithVA

I'm usually trying to just have my hair look somewhat presentable and now trying to handle my hih issues   Hopefully over time I will get better with the updos.

2 Strand Twist Bananna Clip Bun:  

Flat Twist Side Bun---

Flat Twist (?)--- 

2 Strand Twists Cornrows:


----------



## rayej

Bublin said:


> Soooo shiney and lush.


 What do you use on your hair?  it is shiney and lush! Beautiful!


----------



## NIN4eva

tthreat08 said:


> My braidout from this past weekend.  (Excuse my pregnant puffy face).  And that's my wittle man waiting on breakfast at wafflehouse .




OOOh my gosh what a cute little guy!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

bantu knot out that got wild - pulled it half way up.


----------



## bride91501

My oldest DD's hair after a detangling session.  12 years of doing her hair and I'm still amazed....she's my idol


----------



## hairsothick

Low puff on day 4 of my Kinky Curly Experiment.


----------



## MsKikiStar

1/4" flexi rod set on 1-day old Curlformer curls (hope that makes sense ). I like to use small rods on dry hair to get medium-ish curls.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Lovely Hair Ladies! I  this thread!


----------



## Hairsnob

Still PSing my way through this heat with my phony pony/bun. Decided to switch it up and swing the bun over to the side a bit. 

It's sooooo much easier laying off the heat when it's this hot because you figure what's use with this humidity. I'd leave the house looking like this  and by the end of the day look like this :locks:

HHG!!
ETA: I'm glad I took this pic because I didn't know my hair was sticking up around the barrette.


----------



## Harina

rayej said:


> What do you use on your hair?  it is shiney and lush! Beautiful!



Love your hair color!



bride91501 said:


> My oldest DD's hair after a detangling session.  12 years of doing her hair and I'm still amazed....she's my idol


This reminds me of Marsia Ambrosia (i know i spelled that wrong!)


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Twistout Puff


----------



## Harina

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Twistout Puff



Pretty! What products did you use?


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Riverrock said:


> Pretty! What products did you use?


 
Thank you.

I misted my hair with (water and Hello Hydration conditioner) then applied raw shea butter to it. I did 12 big twists and unraveled the next morning.


----------



## Poohbear

Gorgeous Puff mrsjohnson75!!!  Did you achieve this twistout on blowdried hair? And yeah, what product(s) did you use prior to unraveling the twists?

_Edited: _Nevermind, I see your answer to Riverrock above.


----------



## WriterGirl

mrsjohnson75 OMG, you are killin' it in that puff. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Poohbear

Here's a picture of my twistout today (I'm taking a break from wearing two-strand twists, but I may put my hair back in twists once I get tired of wearing twistouts)...


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Poohbear said:


> Gorgeous Puff @mrsjohnson75!!!  Did you achieve this twistout on blowdried hair? And yeah, what product(s) did you use prior to unraveling the twists?


 
Thank you  I just used Water, HH conditoner, and shea butter. My hair was not blow dried. I always keep it stretched out by braiding or twisting.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My puff today, sorry for the sideways pic, 


Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## BayAreaDream

My first half way decent wash n go


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

How I wore my hair every day in the late 90's re-visited.

Single pony tail braid.


----------



## EllePixie

Back to the wash n go!


Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Wow EllePixie, your hair has grown so fast!!

bride91501 , babygirl's fro is rockin!!


----------



## Naturallista

:wow:  mrsjohnson75 !


----------



## Naturallista

Good thing I'm not around you EllePixie because I would be one of those irritating people always trying to put my hand in your hair and you would just have to slap me...


----------



## EllePixie

Naturallista said:


> Good thing I'm not around you EllePixie because I would be one of those irritating people always trying to put my hand in your hair and you would just have to slap me...



Naturallista only if I can stick my hand in your hair first!


----------



## TrendySocialite




----------



## Naturallista

^^^^ Me likey!


----------



## TrendySocialite

Naturallista said:


> ^^^^ Me likey!


 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness

EllePixie said:


> Broccoli stalkin' it today. Not really in the mood to wear my hair down lately.


 EllePixie WTF, when did Izzy hit puberty!?! Niiiice!


----------



## thecurlycamshow

In a very simple style: twists pinned up with chop sticks.


----------



## thecurlycamshow

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Twistout Puff


 

Ooh that's pretty.  Your puff is so full


----------



## Zaz

My wash n go today with Curls whipped cream. I  the smell of this entire line.






eta shout out to EllePixie for inspiring me to change my usual middle part for once


----------



## Kjenkins

Forget that kitchen - girl, your hair is soooo pretty!  
And thanks for the keepin it real tip... I am growing my hair out (hopefully to your length), after trusting one too many stylists to grow my hair (breakage led me to taking control).  Your pony is so shiny and pretty, honestly you dont even focus on the kitchen.
Have a great day!!!


----------



## Poohbear

Twisted my hair last night.... here's a pic....


----------



## beans4reezy

Pooh- you are very pretty!


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

First time trying the "Tightly Curly Method" from  here . 

Top:





Right:





Left:





Back:


----------



## Renewed1

Twists pinned up with bangs.


----------



## NappyNelle




----------



## pookaloo83

nelle11236 said:


>



So cute! Is this a braidout?


----------



## MrsHdrLe

EllePixie said:


> Back to the wash n go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


 
I LOVE how *BIG* your hair is getting


----------



## NaturalLibra

Just took out cornrows. Im considering actually wearing my hair out tomorrow. We'll see in the morning.


----------



## freecurl

I can't believe I missed all of these gorgeous heads of hair. So beautiful!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

pookaloo83  Thank you! Those pictures are of a slept on, sweated out, braid/twist/knot out, needs-to-be washed fro. A more accurate braid out is in my avatar.


----------



## MzSwift

Last night's fro.. picked out and shaped a little:


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout puff.


----------



## MrsHdrLe

MzSwift Your 'fro is so freakin' classic!  I'm like Get 'em Foxy!!!


----------



## MzSwift

MrsHdrLe-
Thanks so much, lady!  
I adore the classic look.


----------



## bride91501

MzSwift said:


> Last night's fro.. picked out and shaped a little:





nelle11236 said:


>



 I mean....just WHERE are you ladies going, and can I come with?? FABULOUS!


----------



## EllePixie

MzSwift said:


> Last night's fro.. picked out and shaped a little:



You make me wanna blow out my fro SO bad!!!! Just...the beauty...


----------



## EllePixie

2nd Day Hair Broccoli Stalk


----------



## bajandoc86

That colour is BEAUTIFUL!!




EllePixie said:


> 2nd Day Hair Broccoli Stalk


----------



## MzSwift

EllePixie-
You should totally do it!  
I bet it would HUGE!
Unless your hair doesn't agree with it.


----------



## EllePixie

MzSwift said:


> EllePixie-
> You should totally do it!
> I bet it would HUGE!
> *Unless your hair doesn't agree with it.*



That's my issue...last time I blew my hair out, as soon as the moisture hit it, it started trying to shrink back and got SO tangled at the ends when they start curling since they weren't clumped. The detangling session was oppressive...

I'm seriously looking at your fro and I feel heart pangs...I LOVE FROS  I wonder if I can let my hair dry with just condish and pick it out...Or maybe just use oil as my LI so my hair is more sealed and won't shrink as much??? I dunno but I waaaaant iiiiittttt.... *temper tantrum*


----------



## MzSwift

That's how I did it!  I moisturized/sealed and then banded overnight.  Then I picked it out the next day.   I like the stretched fro much better than my blown out fro (which gets too straight for my liking).


----------



## bemajor

old twistout turned into a fro


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Today's wash n go.


----------



## pookaloo83

QueenBrittny said:


> old twistout turned into a fro


----------



## NaturalLibra

Wearing my hair out for the first time. Puff on previously braided hair.


----------



## EllePixie

I couldn't resist...I combed my hair out with conditioner in it, then diffused (no comb attachment) my hair while fluffing it out with my fingers. Honestly my hair feel horrible! Like tangled for days....but I loves my fro! Took pics for you guys but I need to go rinse my hair!!
















Thanks MzSwift for the inspiration!!! Love fros yum yum


----------



## g.lo

EllePixie said:


> I couldn't resist...I combed my hair out with conditioner in it, then diffused (no comb attachment) my hair while fluffing it out with my fingers. Honestly my hair feel horrible! Like tangled for days....but I loves my fro! Took pics for you guys but I need to go rinse my hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @MzSwift for the inspiration!!! Love fros yum yum




that is so cool!!!!!!! really beautiful fro(and big)!


----------



## NikkiQ

EllePixie said:


> I couldn't resist...I combed my hair out with conditioner in it, then diffused (no comb attachment) my hair while fluffing it out with my fingers. Honestly my hair feel horrible! Like tangled for days....but I loves my fro! Took pics for you guys but I need to go rinse my hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @MzSwift for the inspiration!!! Love fros yum yum


 
EllePixie this could be your new way of doing length comparisons too! Flat iron for the shirt and blow out for fun pic comparisons.


----------



## EllePixie

NikkiQ said:


> EllePixie this could be your new way of doing length comparisons too! Flat iron for the shirt and blow out for fun pic comparisons.



Unfortunately...I'm never doing this again, lol! I love how it looks but Izzy was mad! I just need to accept that my hair does best in its natural curl pattern.


----------



## swgpec

EllePixie--OMG beautiful hair!!!!  You have a beautiful face and hair, you shout submitt your photos to hair care companies.  I bet they would jump at the opportunity to feauture you on their products.


----------



## EllePixie

swgpec said:


> EllePixie--OMG beautiful hair!!!!  You have a beautiful face and hair, you shout submitt your photos to hair care companies.  I bet they would jump at the opportunity to feauture you on their products.



 Aw thank you! Maybe I should try...one can never get enough free hair products.


----------



## BostonMaria

EllePixie said:


>



Say WHAT?!!!!





You outdid yourself Elle.  Seriously this picture looks like the cover of an album or something :notworthy


----------



## Embyra

EllePixie said:


> I couldn't resist...I combed my hair out with conditioner in it, then diffused (no comb attachment) my hair while fluffing it out with my fingers. Honestly my hair feel horrible! Like tangled for days....but I loves my fro! Took pics for you guys but I need to go rinse my hair!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks MzSwift for the inspiration!!! Love fros yum yum




EllePixiesweet baby jesus make it STOP


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

my Sunday hair


----------



## MzSwift

OMG EllePixie!!!
_*breathes into brown paper bag*_

Your fro is AMAZING!  The shape and the color really make it pop!!  Can my hair marry your hair?

Sorry she doesn't like it   It's really too bad cause you could stop traffic if you strutted down the street with it.  And I agree with swgpec, I could see you as a hair model..and you've got a pretty face to go with it.


----------



## EllePixie

MzSwift said:


> OMG EllePixie!!!
> _*breathes into brown paper bag*_
> 
> Your fro is AMAZING!  The shape and the color really make it pop!!  Can my hair marry your hair?
> 
> Sorry she doesn't like it   It's really too bad cause you could stop traffic if you strutted down the street with it.  And I agree with swgpec, I could see you as a hair model..and you've got a pretty face to go with it.


Thank you!  Fro marriage!

This morning I was doing my hair and I was still thinking of your fro...and I just started combing, lol!  If there was a way to get it that big without separating the clumps so much I'm sure it would tangle less. *Brainstorms*


----------



## hair4romheaven

ellepixe MzSwift I love the fros. I haven't worn my hair out since my BC but when I try to comb out a fro my hair won't stay up. It flops. I tried bowed dried & picked out. In my siggy thats not a fro its when I just took down my weave but you see how it flops. :-( Why???


----------



## EllePixie

hair4romheaven said:


> ellepixe MzSwift I love the fros. I haven't worn my hair out since my BC but when I try to comb out a fro my hair won't stay up. It flops. I tried bowed dried & picked out. In my siggy thats not a fro its when I just took down my weave but you see how it flops. :-( Why???



hair4romheaven Thank you!

If your hair was in your weave, it was probably stretched and weighed down hence the flopping.

All I did was comb my hair out with conditioner in it in order to disrupt the curl pattern, then it was still flopping on the top of my head, so I diffused my hair with my head upside down while picking out the hair on top with my fingers.


----------



## faithVA

Ok updo of the week. Although I have 6.5 inches of hair my twists shrink up to 1.5 inches in the back throwing off almost any twisting style I would like to do. So hoping that doing flat twist updos for a while will add some length until I can bun or do longer twists. I am getting tired of updos though.


----------



## leiah

Airdried hair


----------



## ceecy29

faithVA said:


> Ok updo of the week. Although I have 6.5 inches of hair my twists shrink up to 1.5 inches in the back throwing off almost any twisting style I would like to do. So hoping that doing flat twist updos for a while will add some length until I can bun or do longer twists. I am getting tired of updos though.
> 
> View attachment 117469
> 
> View attachment 117471



That style is hot!!! I wish I could flat twist, and in that direction, too.


----------



## NappyNelle

Another picture from Friday. My fro is tucked behind my ears. It desperately needs to be washed.


----------



## sarathu

Birthday Hair! Henna'd, blowdried, flat ironed, and trimmed! 

Side




Back


----------



## ChristmasCarol

leiah said:


> Airdried hair


 
GORGEOUS!


----------



## Alta Angel

Braidout with bun on top.  I "borrowed" this from Tempest Bledsoe on an episode of Clean House.


----------



## Curlybeauty

EllePixie 

What color is that on your hair? 

I live for your twist-outs...color looks so nice on you.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Roller set on freshly relaxed hair :reddancer:


----------



## pookaloo83

Alta Angel said:


> Braidout with bun on top.  I "borrowed" this from Tempest Bledsoe on an episode of Clean House.




Pretty. Is your hair blown out here? Alta Angel


----------



## EllePixie

Curlybeauty said:


> EllePixie
> 
> What color is that on your hair?
> 
> I live for your twist-outs...color looks so nice on you.



Curlybeauty Thanks! It's just henna and indigo, I think the indigo is gone by now b/c it's not permanent and I haven't done it since the end of February.

And thanks! Truthfully, I don't really like my color  I'm growing out my natural color. People calling me the black Annie is not a cool compliment...


----------



## Curlybeauty

EllePixie said:


> Curlybeauty Thanks! It's just henna and indigo, I think the indigo is gone by now b/c it's not permanent and I haven't done it since the end of February.
> 
> And thanks! Truthfully, I don't really like my color  I'm growing out my natural color. People calling me the black Annie is not a cool compliment...



I'm going to have to find a dupe, cause i'm not messing with any Henna 

I love red heads 

Maybe for graduation I will dye my hair a nice red color. But only if I hit BSL/MBL


----------



## Curly Luul

*Here was my hair for today*


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!

My hair isn't blown out, it is my end of the day braidout!  With all this 90 degree heat and humidity, my hair is a huge puffball in the evening.





pookaloo83 said:


> Pretty. Is your hair blown out here? @Alta Angel


----------



## itsjusthair88

My first attempt at twists on my hair with no added hair...they are okay, I'm sure as my hair gets longer I will like them more (but on the flip side, they will take longer, these only took a few hours):


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Soooooo

I was gonna take out my kinky twists but I liked the way the twist out looks so much I'm gonna where it like this for a couple of days. 










DF loved it when he got home. He lives curly hair. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Harina

Alta Angel said:


> Braidout with bun on top.  I "borrowed" this from Tempest Bledsoe on an episode of Clean House.




Pretty! What kind of products do you use in your hair? I have a similar texture.


----------



## gimbap

I couldn't take the humidity.  Senegalese twists for the summer.


----------



## Kenny-Ann

My puff for the day.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Bantu Knot Gone Wrong 















...made for a decent updo though
Sending BeautifulFlowers from my iPhone


----------



## NaturalLibra

Todays hair


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!

I use Shea Moisture's Moisture Retention shampoo and follow up with Every Day Shea Conditioner, Organics Mayo Conditioner, or Shea Moisture's hair masque.  I always use Kimmaytube's Leave in on wash day,set my hair in braids and let it air dry.  

For braidout maintenance, I spritz my hair with my moisture mix or African Pride/Royale braid spray and use a  dab of Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on each braid.  If I do this for two consecutive days, then I only need to use the braid spray to rebraid my hair each night and my hair stays moisturized.  The Curl Smoothie gives my hair hold and helps lock in the moisture from the braid spray.




Riverrock said:


> Pretty! What kind of products do you use in your hair? I have a similar texture.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Protective style today, half wiggin' it. Was a bit overwhelmed with my hair, so this will do.


----------



## tropical-punch




----------



## pookaloo83

tropical-punch said:


>




Is that 2 headbands or one? I like that bun too.


----------



## Chiquitita

My Wash n Go from a couple months ago.

I'm in box braids for now.






ETA: Afro puff. The shape is a little off, but whatever.


----------



## Curlybeauty

BayAreaDream said:


> Protective style today, half wiggin' it. Was a bit overwhelmed with my hair, so this will do.



You're smile is so contagious. Very pretty woman and hair!


----------



## tropical-punch

pookaloo83 said:


> Is that 2 headbands or one? I like that bun too.


Thanks. It's just one headband doubled.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

BayAreaDream said:


> Protective style today, half wiggin' it. Was a bit overwhelmed with my hair, so this will do.



BayAreaDream....what are the specs of that half wig? It's really cute.


----------



## GJIna

*flailing like a fish out of water* Omg the gorgeousnesseses of hair in here! Was this thread always here? I had to skip around but omg now I'm having palpitations!!! *rips hair out* Ugh~! If I knew about the styling & creativity up in this thread sooner I wouldn't have left the house with beast out looking the way it looked. ;_______;

*gets notepad out & makes an "inspiration" folder* Senegalese twists,...braid outs....I have to step it up out of the w&g. ;____;


----------



## KimB

If this is y'alls *everyday* hair I need to step my game up! 


Did my first relatively successful twist-out today:


----------



## BayAreaDream

Curlybeauty said:


> You're smile is so contagious. Very pretty woman and hair!



 Thank you, very sweet comment! 



YoursTrulyRE said:


> BayAreaDream....what are the specs of that half wig? It's really cute.



It's Outre- Polly, half wig. Yeah I thought it was cute, the first wig i've ever really been comfortable wearing.


----------



## kandiekj100

Wearing a puff. I swear it has been too long. The wng, twisted updo's and braidouts are cool, but for my hair, the puff is where it's at.


----------



## likewtr4chklit

I've been "plopping" all week. LOL


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

kandiekj100 said:


> Wearing a puff. I swear it has been too long. The wng, twisted updo's and braidouts are cool, but for my hair, the puff is where it's at.



I love my puffs too. yours is beautiful!


----------



## septemberbaby

Whew! I made it through the entire thread. Stunning hair ladies.  I have lots of fotki's to stalk, hairstyles to duplicate, etc. Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Poohbear

Small twists with the right side pinned up:


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Video Tutorial HERE


----------



## Kiadodie

My hair flat ironed with some highlights.


----------



## manter26

likewtr4chklit said:


> I've been "plopping" all week. LOL



gorgeous!  Do you always diffuse when plopping? Do you usually get tangles & SSK from wash and goes and if so does plopping help with that?

ETA mention: likewtr4chklit come on back!


----------



## Curly Luul

westNDNbeauty said:


> Video Tutorial HERE


 
Very pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curly Luul

*Today's twist out*


----------



## pookaloo83

Damn! Don't know why this came out blurry, Flat twist out using Naptural85's method


----------



## ceecy29

My hair is photogenic enough for once . My textured donut bun (made from a braid out) with bangs pinned up for work and let down after.


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Very pretty!


----------



## GJIna

I'm mad. This is the treasure trove thread & I'm late. I have perfect examples of awesome natural styles all up in here & I've been letting the beast do whatever it wants for a week since skipping the salon. Ok. No more. I've never gone to a salon in the summer months & I'm not going to start now. *cracks knuckles*. Next time there should be a -hopefully- better look then this:




Please mommies of the board don't beat me. I didn't leave the house like this, I had it in a half baked bun-like fashion. (it was bad. After 2 broken bands I just couldn't do better)


----------



## Dreamer48

This thread!!!  

My hair is in medium sized twists that are braided back into two french braids. My ends are tucked into the braids. I've worn this style everyday since Sunday.


----------



## Poohbear

likewtr4chklit said:


> I've been "plopping" all week. LOL



Such a GORGEOUS wash n go! I wish I could plop my hair and it look like that, but I have too much shrinkage.


----------



## NikStarrr

French braids!








Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

NikStarrr said:


> French braids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



NikStarrr - very stylish and cool! Love that picture!


----------



## babyt87

BayAreaDream said:


> Thank you, very sweet comment!
> 
> 
> 
> It's Outre- Polly, half wig. Yeah I thought it was cute, the first wig i've ever really been comfortable wearing.





Looks really cute. what colour is that?


----------



## pookaloo83

The same as yesterday.....It's a little more stretched than yesterday though.


----------



## Curlybeauty

Eyebrows on point pook!


----------



## tropical-punch

braided bantu knot out


----------



## MzSwift

^^^ I love it!


----------



## destine2grow

All I have to say is that I can't wait til I am fully natural. I have got to try some of these hair styles.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

my 18yo DD's big chop today


----------



## pookaloo83

Your daughter is cute MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> Your daughter is cute MyAngelEyez~C~U



Thank you pookaloo83


----------



## charislibra

Twist-out I haven't done one of these in a while. (from yesterday evening)





But, alas, I hope it may RIP. Early morning, June 17th, 2011, at 2:36 am, it was horribly attacked and shrunken by shower steam. I tried to revive it by re-twisting and moisturizing after I got out of the shower, but I failed. A puffy mess. Goodbye twist-out, I hardly knew ye.

ETA: I FIXED IT!!(zombie revival 2nd day hair)


----------



## CaramelLites

Wash and go,  only Sheamoisture smoothie as a leave in. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Pharmgirl247

This is a side bun with a flat twist in the front. I don't know how to flat twist so this is my first attempt lol.


----------



## iri9109

fat flat twist and pony/puff...usually its much neater but i didnt have time to do my hair this morning so i did this at a couple red lights just to make it look decent lol..


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout puff


----------



## Cheekychica

My hair in between installs. Braid-out fro. ♥


----------



## kandiekj100

Stretched out undefined hair. I am falling in love with my "big" hair again. It's nice just letting it do what it wants to do.


Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## ms-gg

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> my 18yo DD's big chop today




excuse me?  You have an 18 year old daughter?!?!?! I thought you were in your twenties yourself


----------



## Harina

Pharmgirl247 said:


> This is a side bun with a flat twist in the front. I don't know how to flat twist so this is my first attempt lol.


What do you use to moisturize and/or seal your hair? It looks very moist. 



charislibra said:


> Twist-out I haven't done one of these in a while. (from yesterday evening)




Where does charislibra's siggy come from? I feel like I've seen the youtube video before but I can't find it.


----------



## Alta Angel

This was my hair yesterday.  Today, after 90 degree temps and humidity, it has lost some curl.  Guess I will be rolling it tonight...


----------



## Harina

Alta Angel said:


> This was my hair yesterday.  Today, after 90 degree temps and humidity, it has lost some curl.  Guess I will be rolling it tonight...



Pretty did you straighten it yourself. If so could you post your straightening routine? I am trying to straighten my hair in the next couple of days.  Actally, what is your regimen in general?


----------



## manter26

Still trying to get a second day wash and go. I'm getting better, but still not there. I have to redo the left side.

This is Shea Moisture Leave-in and Curl Smoothie under Eco Styler...love the combo and created soft, defined curls.



pineapple is still falling


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

ms-gg said:


> excuse me?  You have an 18 year old daughter?!?!?! I thought you were in your twenties yourself



You are too kind, ms-gg!


----------



## winona

I was really feeling my hair this day 

I will post pics of my braidout on flat ironed hair later


----------



## Curly Luul

*Yesterday's Wash and Go 
Basic but i like rocking it *


----------



## LovingMe87

Daily hairstyle...pinned up in the back


----------



## healthyhair2

My go to hairstyle...twists. I love this style, can't wait 'til these are grazing my brastrap!!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

The hot summer heat and humidity in Atlanta and in my hair.


----------



## MsChelle

Trimmed about 2 inches off.


----------



## MsKikiStar

braidout


----------



## Fab79

MsKikiStar that looks so lush, it's really nice with the colour too


----------



## crlsweetie912

My braided style that I will be rocking hopefully for a couple of weeks...


----------



## iri9109

bun and pinned bangs...done on dry hair, bangs were in one big twist at night. smoothed with a little blue eco and moisturized ends with renpure condish in the red bottle, added proclaim argan oil and shea moisture shea elixir for shine


----------



## NikkiQ

Just for faithVA my puff today

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Kinky twists I installed this weekend.


----------



## Precious_P

Your Cheeziness said:


> Kinky twists I installed this weekend.



You did a good job.  They look really good.

Sent from my Droid using Droid


----------



## kandiekj100

bunned mini twists with a flower. Depending on how easy these are to detangle, I'm thinking of going even smaller. I'd love for it look more like loose hair. We'll see. I guess.

ETA - had to fix that flower after seeing this photo.


----------



## Dreamer48

Messy braided bun done with mini twists.


----------



## Curly Luul

*I Did a blow out for work today 

basic but different for me *


----------



## manter26

Wash and go puff today with just Shea moisture curl milk/leave in. My hair is so soft!












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## thecurlycamshow

manter26 very pretty puff


----------



## NaturalLibra

Last night: finally finished my first try @ self-install senegalese twists.  ( ignore my face. Didn't realize I left face mask on it lol)


----------



## pookaloo83

How are ya'll learning to do these twists? Youtube? If there is a link please shoot it this way !


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

Ok this is my first time posting in this thread!!

Here is my hair today. Trying to stick with my PS styles. I'm on a personal 6 month  PS/Hide My Hair challenge.


----------



## Your Cheeziness

pookaloo83 said:


> How are ya'll learning to do these twists? Youtube? If there is a link please shoot it this way !


 
These are my favs:
Box braids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yywkYquqmaI&list=PLF3C56F9550AC1924&index=4

Kinky Twists: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jHPzALwwgk&list=PLF3C56F9550AC1924&index=6


----------



## pookaloo83

Your Cheeziness said:


> These are my favs:
> Box braids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yywkYquqmaI&list=PLF3C56F9550AC1924&index=4
> 
> Kinky Twists: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jHPzALwwgk&list=PLF3C56F9550AC1924&index=6




Thanks!


----------



## pookaloo83

Yesterday ^^^Twistout pulled into a puff.

Today A Frizzed out fro. Humidity got a hold of it.


----------



## iri9109

hair was in a bun for 2 days (didnt redo it), took it out in the car to scratch my scalp lol and i thought it was cute so i left it:


----------



## Skiggle

iri9109 said:


> hair was in a bun for 2 days (didnt redo it), took it out in the car to scratch my scalp lol and i thought it was cute so i left it:



^^^^Purrty!


----------



## faithVA

iri9109 said:


> hair was in a bun for 2 days (didnt redo it), took it out in the car to scratch my scalp lol and i thought it was cute so i left it:
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/98_117/184_246/Photo5384-vi.jpg
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/98_117/184_246/Photo5386-vi.jpg


 
It is cute. Love your hair, the color, the waves, the curls. 

Let me take my bun out in the car and leave it   It will be anything but cute.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Took my twists out...I was going to wash and re-do, but I like the way they look, I'll rock them for the next few days


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I just joined today, you all have such pretty hair. I see I need to step my everyday hair look up lol.


----------



## sunnieb

Today's hair:











I'm relaxing this Friday @ 14 weeks post.  

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## sunnieb

sheedatj welcome to the forum! 



Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Natty_Virgo

Hi sunnieb! Thank you! Your hair is gorgeous, I hope mine is like that one day.


----------



## liberationtheory

I love the ease of my relaxed hair but I must say that this thread is seriously making me think about transitioning. Such beautiful hair ladies!!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Today's hair.


----------



## BayAreaDream

babyt87 said:


> Looks really cute. what colour is that?



Hello thank you the color is 4/30


----------



## Blue_Berry

Geminigirl said:


> I have been wearing my hair in two cornrows. Nice protective style. I pin up the ends. My mom used to braid my hair like this. Excuse my, boney-ness I've been stressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I slept on that so I redid it today, not as much volume in the braid but still nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LW690 using Long Hair Care Forum App




Geminigirl, this looks so cute. I love it. How do you do this and what the name of this style? I keep seeing this on certain people and I think it looks great.


----------



## LynnieB

Dang girls - I see lots of fine and pretty in here.

I'm gonna bust out the crazy if you don't mind......from last night's blowdry session.














Some crazy ish, right?   Wore it all for a total of 30 minutes - long enough to section it off and tie it up.  

Continue with the pretty 'cause I luvs seeing the pics!!


----------



## BostonMaria

LynnieB said:


> Dang girls - I see lots of fine and pretty in here.
> 
> I'm gonna bust out the crazy if you don't mind......from last night's blowdry session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some crazy ish, right?   Wore it all for a total of 30 minutes - long enough to section it off and tie it up.
> 
> Continue with the pretty 'cause I luvs seeing the pics!!




LynnieB did your arms fall off?!!! 
Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## LynnieB

BostonMaria said:


> LynnieB did your arms fall off?!!!
> Your hair is gorgeous!!!



OMG - was so sorry I even started doing it  but once you start, might as well finish it off.   Don't care how many photos I take or different angles, the camera just can't capture how amazon jungle viney this hair is.

Thanks Boston - your hair is looking fabulous in that avi pic!!!


----------



## Triniwegian

LynnieB said:


> Dang girls - I see lots of fine and pretty in here.
> 
> I'm gonna bust out the crazy if you don't mind......from last night's blowdry session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some crazy ish, right?   Wore it all for a total of 30 minutes - long enough to section it off and tie it up.
> 
> Continue with the pretty 'cause I luvs seeing the pics!!



Goddamn woman!!!!!  

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## NappyNelle

Blurry picture from last night. My twists are pinned in the front and down in the back.


----------



## kandiekj100

Mini turned micro twists

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## crlsweetie912

LynnieB your hair is HUMONGOUS!!!!  I would rock the heck out of that!!!!!  And DARE Someone to say something! (if my hair wouldn't suffer from it....)


----------



## ChristmasCarol

This morning's puff - untouched. 
I swear, it looked nice when I went to bed last night.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first attempt at cornrows in a while. They are not tight at all. Kinda ratchet, but I'm still proud. Took about an hour. 











Hopefully my braidout comes out nice. Gonna put curl rods on the ends tonight. 

Hmmm... Now that I know I'm ok with cornrows, might be time for a wig....


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shelew

LynnieB said:


> OMG - was so sorry I even started doing it  but once you start, might as well finish it off.   Don't care how many photos I take or different angles, the camera just can't capture how amazon jungle viney this hair is.
> 
> The camera IS capturing the "amazon jungle" feeling!! Simply gorgeous


----------



## Pharmgirl247

My hair the other day.


----------



## Dreamer48

LynnieB said:


> Dang girls - I see lots of fine and pretty in here.
> 
> I'm gonna bust out the crazy if you don't mind......from last night's blowdry session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some crazy ish, right?   Wore it all for a total of 30 minutes - long enough to section it off and tie it up.
> 
> Continue with the pretty 'cause I luvs seeing the pics!!



 It's so pretty!! I kid you not; tears came to my eyes when I saw your hair. I would love to have just one day with all that hair!


----------



## CaramelLites

Earlier this week, 2nd day wash 'n go puff using Shea moisture smoothie. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Afrobuttafly

This is my hair right now, in a little pony ball at the top of my head. =] I dunno what to call it.


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's wash n go


----------



## Amoreofcurls

my hair last night


----------



## Chameleonchick

Amoreofcurls said:


> my hair last night



Truly beautiful!! What did you do to achieve this style?


----------



## Amoreofcurls

Chameleonchick said:
			
		

> Truly beautiful!! What did you do to achieve this style?




thank you, I was actually experimenting with ways to combat humidity...this was a braid out done on stretched hair...I used Apex Pressing Oil (a grease) and eco style clear on top...I picked each braid apart for a fuller look, by the end of the night my fro didn't shrink or anything..I have pics of that in my fotki...


----------



## BeautifulFlower

My hair right now






back to the basics for a while...a chignon

Sending BeautifulFlowers from my iPhone


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Crazy, right out the shower, getting ready for bed hair:


----------



## moore.1506

My shingling style yesterday. I thought it came out really cute!









My second day hair. From a shingling attempt that didn't hold up that great over night.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I love my Afro phony pony!











Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oooop2

Rocking my fro for my 36th birthday today!!


----------



## Chameleonchick

moore.1506 said:


> My shingling style yesterday. I thought it came out really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second day hair. From a shingling attempt that didn't hold up that great over night.



Nice shrinkage!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

oooop2 said:


> Rocking my fro for my 36th birthday today!!



Happy birthday!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

June 24 - blowdried





June 24 - straightened & curled





June 27 - unwrapped straightened hair back view of length


----------



## wavezncurlz

My hair twin - DD1. I had a 3 hour takedown of twists. All I could muster was a simple bun this morning.


----------



## Poohbear

wavezncurlz said:


> My hair twin - DD1. I had a 3 hour takedown of twists. All I could muster was a simple bun this morning.



Aww! Too cute! This picture makes me wanna style my hair like that!!!


----------



## ellegantelle

Sooooo...on a whim I purchased some Kinky Curly Spiraling Spritz. I was looking for a product that would give me hold without the crunch. Usually I try to search the forum for previous reviews of the product before I buy it. But I was already at the store and bought it...checked the reviews when I got back, not a popular product but boy did *I* love the results!


----------



## moore.1506

Chameleonchick said:


> Nice shrinkage!!!


 
Thanks! I tried to get it to be more stretched but it didn't work my hair just rose and rose as the day went on


----------



## Etherealsmile

Amoreofcurls said:


> my hair last night




absolutely gorgeous! The hair, face, style, everything!


----------



## CaramelLites

Got a haircut and am loving the new shape.  This is a fluffy flat twist out on 2nd day hair. 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Single Side-Braid inspired by @Candy828 video post in the Classic Length Thread. Tucked the ends under instead of letting the braid hang loose.






eta: Yeah, I was about to cook breakfast when I decided to snap a pic real quick.


----------



## itsjusthair88

My little half WNG/half twist out puff that I've been wearing the past 3 days; I had a twist out that I co-washed, but I didn't comb out all the way so there is still some sort of definition there...I'm afraid to comb it out lol


----------



## MzSwift

Puff from this weekend.


----------



## sunnieb

My hair right now.  Home from work and shaken out.  Getting ready to cowash.











Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nyreeroberts1




----------



## ms-gg

two for one:

Braid out last week:






Turned into a puff this week:


----------



## oooop2

ms-gg said:


> two for one:
> 
> Braid out last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned into a puff this week:



I have always LOVED LOVED LOVED your hair!! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100
You are bringing back some memories. I'm going to do a french braid tomorrow.


----------



## Harina

oooop2 said:


> Rocking my fro for my 36th birthday today!!



Skin looking so smooth. What do you use on your skin if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Just wanted to share a before and after from doing the tightly curly method. 

Before





After





Second Day Hair


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Used Emu Oil (stinky) for pre-poo and put hair into a China Bun. 

I'll wash tomorrow and use my new Corioliss Titanium flatiron on Friday. I now flatiron once/month. I was flatironing every 2 weeks, but I think it's better to pull back for the sake of my relaxed ends that have been with me for 26 months.


----------



## Evolving78

my hair yesterday.  it was a twistout.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz said:


> sipp100
> You are bringing back some memories. I'm going to do a french braid tomorrow.




wavezncurlz

Be sure to post a pic - I'm sure it will be


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 said:


> @wavezncurlz
> 
> Be sure to post a pic - I'm sure it will be


 
sipp100
It's not as nice and thick as yours.  I need to practice - too many holes! LOL


----------



## My Friend

Amoreofcurls said:


> my hair last night




Amoreofcurls

You are too cute!


----------



## kandiekj100

Still wearing micro twists. 

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## kandiekj100

Ok, so not sure what hppened before. But here's the photo. Nuthin fancy, but it has limited manipulation of my hair.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My phony bun






Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

Mmm. The picture isn't very good. I tried brittneynyc's wash and go method from youtube. Of course I can't find the link now! She used CD hair milk in the shower and put her hair in 4 chunky twists. Then she did a lot to let it dry. 



I guess I was too impatient letting it dry. So it got frizzy. Also the Carol's Daughter is just heavy on my hair.


----------



## tropical-punch

Cinnabun thingy. I really like buns.


----------



## shasha8685

Banana clip bun. My new love!


----------



## Kiki0130

LadyRaider said:


> Mmm. The picture isn't very good. I tried brittneynyc's wash and go method from youtube. Of course I can't find the link now! She used CD hair milk in the shower and put her hair in 4 chunky twists. Then she did a lot to let it dry.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I was too impatient letting it dry. So it got frizzy. Also the Carol's Daughter is just heavy on my hair.




Do you mean this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEvqBLFyjls


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Wash n Go with lots of product.


----------



## Amoreofcurls

thank you Etherealsmile and My Friend:wink2:


----------



## LadyRaider

Thank you, KCcurly! That is the one. And I must say YOUR wash and go is lovely!


----------



## goodwinmd1

Flexirods overnite after stylist flatironed hair, 14 months post

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ChristmasCarol

goodwinmd1

Looks really pretty!


----------



## winona

My first curlformer set. I think I will do this more in the winter because I sweat too much in tx summers.


----------



## winona

KCcurly said:


> Wash n Go with lots of product.



Simply Beautiful


----------



## winona

shasha8685 said:


> Banana clip bun. My new love!



Girl I love these no stress and thick yummy looking bun.  I starting wearing them a couple of months ago when trying to find alternatives to elastics


----------



## MRJ1972

shasha8685 said:


> Banana clip bun. My new love!



This is very pretty!


----------



## MRJ1972

Im not about to post my anorexic thin hair but I just HAD to tell ALL of you ladies that you and your hair are ABSOLUTELY  BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## hairsothick

The tiniest twists everrrrrrrrrr! Lol. It doesn't look like my hair is twisted, but it is.


----------



## faithVA

hairsothick said:


> The tiniest twists everrrrrrrrrr! Lol. It doesn't look like my hair is twisted, but it is. The pics are huge. Sorry. I don't feel like editing.


 
Thats amazing. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## wavezncurlz

I have been practicing doing a fishbone braid. Just playing around before going to bed. I think I will do it on stretched hair and looser next time.


----------



## wavezncurlz

faithVA said:


> Thats amazing. I don't know what else to say.


+1 I've never seen anything like it. Pretty!


----------



## crlsweetie912

wavezncurlz said:


> I have been practicing doing a fishbone braid. Just playing around before going to bed. I think I will do it on stretched hair and looser next time.


 THAT'S PERFECTION....


----------



## Alta Angel

Braidout with Side Puff


----------



## Harina

KCcurly said:


> Wash n Go with lots of product.



What products prey tell?


----------



## winona

More pics

First 2 are from a flat twist out on flat ironed hair.  I flat twisted hair rather haphazardly as you can see from the asymetrical bob look  The ends I put on the smallest satin rollers(I do not know the size) *Before flat twisting and rolling I used a little moisturizer

Second 2 are from today's curlformer set with long/narrow.  I used 86 curlformers.  I tried to make them small enough that I wouldnt have to separate them after drying. They were absolutely horrible to sleep in so I DO NOT suggest it


----------



## NaturallyTori

Yesterday's Wash and Go.


ETA: I used Kera Care's Natural Textures Leave-In and Defining Custard. The first picture is my wet hair and the second picture is after my hair dried.


----------



## pookaloo83

winona said:


> Second 2 are from today's curlformer set with long/narrow.  I used 86 curlformers.  I tried to make them small enough that I wouldnt have to separate them after drying. They were absolutely horrible to sleep in so I DO NOT suggest it




Girl I would have loved to see 86 of those things on your head!  I look crazy with 15 of 'em on!


----------



## manter26

I did a flat twist out on roller set hair. Unfortunately, it's hurricane season and that doesn't mix with stretched hair. 

used a scarf to smooth out the front:


----------



## Anakinsmomma

manter26 said:


> I did a flat twist out on roller set hair. Unfortunately, it's hurricane season and that doesn't mix with stretched hair.
> 
> used a scarf to smooth out the front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved the results. used just Shea Moisture Smoothie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I live in Florida so umm, yeah... looked like this when i got home from work.   (I had it tied up obviously didn't walk around like this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for so many pics, can never pic just one.
> 
> ETA: I have a slide show on my blog that captures the transition from freshly done to jacked up.



Oh no! It looked so nice beforehand. Dang humidity!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaughingOctopus

LOL I just found the pics the morning after my big chop! Slept on, and ruffed up. As you can tell by the expression on my face, I was not too happy. 

Unfortunately my camera was stolen and I dont have any current pics but thanks to LHCF my head is in better shape!


----------



## winona

pookaloo83 said:


> Girl I would have loved to see 86 of those things on your head!  I look crazy with 15 of 'em on!



Gurl my husband took blackmail photos.  He threatened to send them to my parents if I didn't make him a lemon pound cake this weekend. I guess he wants a treat


----------



## manter26

Anakinsmomma said:


> Oh no! It looked so nice beforehand. Dang humidity!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




It was 100% humidity...so I should have known. We have thunderstorms all day every day so there's not saving a nice hairstyle.


----------



## Harina

Anakinsmomma said:


> Oh no! It looked so nice beforehand. Dang humidity!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF





manter26 said:


> I did a flat twist out on roller set hair. Unfortunately, it's hurricane season and that doesn't mix with stretched hair.
> 
> used a scarf to smooth out the front:
> 
> 
> 
> loved the results. used just Shea Moisture Smoothie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I live in Florida so umm, yeah... looked like this when i got home from work.   (I had it tied up obviously didn't walk around like this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for so many pics, can never pic just one.
> 
> ETA: I have a slide show on my blog that captures the transition from freshly done to jacked up.



How can one prevent something like this? Maybe not in 100% humidity, but would things like oils and anti-humectant pomades work in places with less humidity?


----------



## manter26

Riverrock said:


> How can one prevent something like this? Maybe not in 100% humidity, but would things like oils and anti-humectant pomades work in places with less humidity?



Yeah 100% humidity=raining...so nothing I could really do about that. As for regular humidity which is somewhere around the 60s (it's supposed to be nice on Sunday, no T-storms but 70% humidity) the only thing to do is bring a scrunchie. 

I don't think there's anything that keeps my hair from expanding. There was CHI Silk Infusion on it in that pic. My hair likes to be big and no product is going to make it do any different.


----------



## -PYT

hairsothick Please tell me how long that took!  I MUST know.  I was just sayin in the newly natural thread that i couldn't imagine doing twists that small and you DID IT!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Riverrock said:


> What products prey tell?



I used the Enso Naturals leave in..the name escapes me right now...and KCCC


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> hairsothick Please tell me how long that took!  I MUST know.  I was just sayin in the newly natural thread that i couldn't imagine doing twists that small and you DID IT!



-PYT A day and a half. Lol.  I worked on it for about six hours one day and 8 hours the next day. This includes breaks/naps, etc.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

hairsothick They are beautiful. I wish I had the courage to try it. And considering how small they are, it really didn't take you as long as I would've thought.


----------



## WhoIAm

Updo on stretched hair


----------



## Anakinsmomma

manter26 said:


> Yeah 100% humidity=raining...so nothing I could really do about that. As for regular humidity which is somewhere around the 60s (it's supposed to be nice on Sunday, no T-storms but 70% humidity) the only thing to do is bring a scrunchie.
> 
> I don't think there's anything that keeps my hair from expanding. There was CHI Silk Infusion on it in that pic. My hair likes to be big and no product is going to make it do any different.



I've had days like that. By the time I catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror at work, hoo boy!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toinette

hairsothick said:


> -PYT A day and a half. Lol.  I worked on it for about six hours one day and 8 hours the next day. This includes breaks/naps, etc.



how long are you gonna keep them in? they look amazing


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok,  just finished these mini twists. Took about 2 hrs. They're not that small.

I braided the roots.

Left side:





Right side:





And front:


----------



## hairsothick

toinette said:


> how long are you gonna keep them in? they look amazing



I plan on keeping them in for 6 weeks.


----------



## Lady_q_tee

I recently BC AGAING four years after I originally BC!!! So back to the start experiementing with my hair.. I added colour to jazz it up a bit!

Flat Twists in the front (haha excuse the happiness!)







Wash and Go





Phony Pony





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ5M_gpNzjk


----------



## wavezncurlz

nothing new but check out the computer screen


----------



## Pharmgirl247

Lady_q_tee said:


> I recently BC AGAING four years after I originally BC!!! So back to the start experiementing with my hair.. I added colour to jazz it up a bit!
> 
> Flat Twists in the front (haha excuse the happiness!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash and Go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phony Pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQ5M_gpNzjk



Your hair color is beautiful


----------



## Pharmgirl247

This is my hair last night.


----------



## bajandoc86

Today's hairdo for church.


----------



## tropical-punch

My failed crown bun.

So I tried to make a tri-level crown bun but I got this thing instead. Well, I've been wearing it anyway. LOL. 
Sorry, no back shots. It's that horrible.


----------



## Daeuiel

tropical-punch , your hair looks beautiful


----------



## tropical-punch

Daeuiel said:


> @tropical-punch , your hair looks beautiful


thank you


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

My current protective style. Install with Arjuni Wavy B hair. Been in for 6 weeks but I just re-tightened the tracks today, planning to wear it for an additional 6weeks.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

wavezncurlz said:


> nothing new but check out the computer screen



Girl those waves have me sea sick over here. I love your hair!


----------



## tropical-punch

So I transformed the crown bun into this




I never even thought about twisting the puff after I made it rather than before.


----------



## Softerlove

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> My current protective style. Install with Arjuni Wavy B hair. Been in for 6 weeks but I just re-tightened the tracks today, planning to wear it for an additional 6weeks.



The install is gawjus!  It soots you well.  Now, your skin...perfection.  

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## tropical-punch

I feel so uncreative. I'm sick of puffs but I can't figure out what the heck else to do with my hair.


----------



## sarathu

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> My current protective style. Install with Arjuni Wavy B hair. Been in for 6 weeks but I just re-tightened the tracks today, planning to wear it for an additional 6weeks.



That install is bomb and Your so pretty!
*starts praying* lord can you please make me as beautiful as mEmYSEFaNDj? Just for one day?


----------



## Victoria44

twist out on wet hair w/ twist in the front


----------



## kandiekj100

Sporting da fro with a flower in honor of the day.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## kandiekj100

............

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## Mandy4610

This is my hair today, one week since flatironing:

ETA, the curls make it look SL, but I am actually grazing BSL.
















Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My daughter's fro for the 4th 
She styled her own hair .

Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## pookaloo83

Mandy4610 said:


> This is my hair today, one week since flatironing:
> 
> ETA, the curls make it look SL, but I am actually grazing BSL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF




How did you achieve this? Rollers?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Here's my fro for the 4th...it's too doggone hot for this ish, LOL!









Sent from my iPod Touch using LHCF App


----------



## wavezncurlz

Cute fros guys! I'll be back to see what else gets uploaded!


----------



## shasha8685

Um...something I did w/ a bantu knot out and a banana clip


----------



## LadyRaider

Wash N Go attempt again. This time I used Shescentit Coco Creme Leave in and Olive Oil Eco Styler Gel.  The curls are nice, but look funny on my head. I think it's just an awkward length to try and wear it down.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

MyAngelEyez~C~U Your fro looks sooo cute on you.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

nakialovesshoes said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Your fro looks sooo cute on you.



Thanks!


----------



## halee_J

It's not much, but I felt cute with bun today and the headband


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Today's blow dry and flat iron on 10.5 weeks post hair. I was going to do a BKT, but aborted during the blowdry because I didn't have time, so I just spray on heat protectant and flat ironed. I'd dc'd before I shampooed. My hair feels great and super swangy. 






Damn...got that gangsta lean and still NL.


----------



## faithVA

My 2nd kinky twists install. Better than my 1st.


----------



## Nix08

I wish I was better at taking self pics with my camera but here's my contribution from today (after taking 100 shots).  I airdried yesterday and at night did 6 two strand twists that I then bantu'd in place...hope that makes sense.


----------



## Mandy4610

pookaloo83 said:


> How did you achieve this? Rollers?



pookaloo83, I achieved that with the pillow soft satin rollers.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## ceecy29

faithVA said:


> My 2nd kinky twists install. Better than my 1st.



That install looks really good!!! What kind of hair did you use faithVA


----------



## faithVA

ceecy29 said:


> That install looks really good!!! What kind of hair did you use @faithVA


 
Thanks ceecy29,  I just used Marley Braid hair. For some reason I have a lot of it laying around.


----------



## Newtogrow

Frohawk...well a puff in a banana clip!!!!

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## Daeuiel

Hi everybody!  I'm one year post relaxer!  I decided to blow out my hair for the occasion. Then I walked the dog. Yeah...it shrunk  It was bigger before but it doesn't look too bad now


----------



## Victoria44

caught with my hands in my hair as usual  cant help it


----------



## Janet'

My "cruise" do...I'm so excited DSD is going to do my hair tomorrow...getting these greys covered...YES!!



ETA: I know that my hair color is growing out but I'm not doing another all over color until next year...


----------



## Stormy

Nearly bald! LOL! I just did another big chop. After an over processed relaxer (it was supposed to be texlaxed, but my stylist left the relaxer on too long) that ruined my hair I'm back to natural! I really missed my chunky fros, twists, shrinkage, etc...


----------



## oooop2

Harina said:


> Skin looking so smooth. What do you use on your skin if you don't mind me asking?



Thanks for the compliment.  Every other day I scrub at night with an apricot scrub, dry with a damp washcloth, then apply 100% shea butter.  On the days I don't scrub, I wash face with African black soap, then dry with damp cloth and apply 100% shea butter.  I also don't like makeup, so all I wear is lipstick.  

HTHs


----------



## RocksMiAfroPuff

Here is my right now hair. Its been stretched in a ponytail for about two days now. Its very dry..needs a protein treatment..but this is it!

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## jprayze

This is a banana clip bun done while wet. Or what u can see of it!


----------



## Curlybeauty

My very first flexirod set


----------



## adamson

This is the first time that I have ever taken a picture exclusively of my hair.

It's just twists in a bun. My hair is slightly longer than APL in the back layer but is only sl in the front (hence the clips).


----------



## Renewed1

Mini twists my version.  Took about 5 hours.


----------



## jprayze

As a natural who straightens a lot, I'm happy to say I've been wearing my hair n it's natural state lately n lovin it!


----------



## Janet'

My hair yesterday after I got it straightened...


----------



## kandiekj100

Wigging it. Braided underneath and hoping for a decent braidout tomorrow.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## jprayze

Very pretty!


----------



## g.lo

rocking a bantu knot out!


----------



## g.lo

Janet' said:


> My hair yesterday after I got it straightened...



Beautiful hair janet!


----------



## Janet'

g.lo said:


> Beautiful hair janet!



Thank you so much!


----------



## winona

My favorite style high banana clip twisted bun.  It is out of the way while I sleep and i don't have to retouch when I wake up


----------



## g.lo

winona said:


> My favorite style high banana clip twisted bun.  It is out of the way while I sleep and i don't have to retouch when I wake up



@ Winona, really cute, do you mind telling me how you do it and what type of banana clip is it?

thanks


----------



## sunnieb

Heat, humidity, and wind killed my cute loose bantu knot out <sigh>



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Mami_Chula416

rollers and a quick blowout.


----------



## tropical-punch

faux bun with marley hair ^-^ 
<3 it


----------



## Arian

A PUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winona

g.lo said:


> @ Winona, really cute, do you mind telling me how you do it and what type of banana clip is it?
> 
> thanks


g.lo

Okay I am going to try and explain as best as I can

Step 1
Wash/Condition hair 

Step 2
Add leave in, sealant and whatever else you like

Step 3
Smooth hair back into a ponytail with you hands 
Your hands are going to form an O around your hair

Step 4
Slide the banana clip around your O (think pac man < )

Step 5
Remove O and your hair should be secured by the banana clip at this time

Step 6
Twist up loose hair(about 5-6 twists) and pin around banana clip or fan it around banana clip

Step 7
Secure your hair with chignon net around the banana clip. This will hold hair that is too short to into ponytail without the tension on the ends.

How to use a banana clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9-YXLCDFYc

Twisted Bun Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/user/glamazin.../3/fsZ2w5-zKtY

Fanning Bun Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-ZHYYbKd0&feature=fvsr

HTH


----------



## ceecy29

tropical-punch said:


> faux bun with marley hair ^-^
> <3 it



Wow! tropical-punch That's a perfect match and the size is realistic. I love your texture too. Do you mind telling me how you did the faux bun, please?


----------



## oooop2

Sharing a laugh with my Mom and LOVING the fact that we are both natural


----------



## winona

oooop2 said:


> Sharing a laugh with my Mom and LOVING the fact that we are both natural



Simply Beautiful


----------



## tropical-punch

ceecy29 said:


> Wow! @tropical-punch That's a perfect match and the size is realistic. I love your texture too. Do you mind telling me how you did the faux bun, please?



Sure

I put my hair into a bun which I did 2 two strand twists on.
I then took the marley braid hair and made a large twist. 
I secured the end of the twist and then looped the other (folded) end over my bun. 
As I wrapped it around, I secured with hair pins. 

Hope that helps


----------



## JessieLeleB

I'm loving everybody's hair!


----------



## Newtogrow

Twisted bun in banana clip, easy comb is added to the top. 

Sent from my VM670 using VM670


----------



## g.lo

winona said:


> g.lo
> 
> Okay I am going to try and explain as best as I can
> 
> Step 1
> Wash/Condition hair
> 
> Step 2
> Add leave in, sealant and whatever else you like
> 
> Step 3
> Smooth hair back into a ponytail with you hands
> Your hands are going to form an O around your hair
> 
> Step 4
> Slide the banana clip around your O (think pac man < )
> 
> Step 5
> Remove O and your hair should be secured by the banana clip at this time
> 
> Step 6
> Twist up loose hair(about 5-6 twists) and pin around banana clip or fan it around banana clip
> 
> Step 7
> Secure your hair with chignon net around the banana clip. This will hold hair that is too short to into ponytail without the tension on the ends.
> 
> How to use a banana clip
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9-YXLCDFYc
> 
> Twisted Bun Inspiration
> http://www.youtube.com/user/glamazin.../3/fsZ2w5-zKtY
> 
> Fanning Bun Inspiration
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5-ZHYYbKd0&feature=fvsr
> 
> HTH



Winona, thanks, you are such a darling.
is it just a normal banana clip? it looks round!


----------



## winona

g.lo said:


> Winona, thanks, you are such a darling.
> is it just a normal banana clip? it looks round!



Yeah I like rounder ones they sell at Ulta the brand is called elle.  I have a pic on my laptop.  I will attach it later

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/prod...LAID=450890304

The plastic is thicker and it is more rounded which makes it easier to hide

g.lo


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

This is how I am wearing my hair today! Two-Strand Wet Twists Set... I like this as I can get two style out of it... 1.5 weeks in twists and about 1 week twist out.  LOVE IT!

Check out my Hair/Nail blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com


----------



## Curlybeauty

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> This is how I am wearing my hair today! Two-Strand Wet Twists Set... I like this as I can get two style out of it... 1.5 weeks in twists and about 1 week twist out.  LOVE IT!
> 
> Check out my Hair/Nail blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com



I love it!! Looks so nice!!


----------



## Curlybeauty

Still holding on to my flexirod set  It looks like I just did it today and it's day 3. Frizzies are just popping up.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

HERES THE TOP VIEW...

Check out my hair and nail blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com


----------



## Ms.London

^^^ Ummm WOW!


----------



## tropical-punch

Just something quick I did a bit ago. The twists look hideous but I plan on keeping this style for a few days anyway.


----------



## MzSwift

^^I like it a lot, Tropical!


----------



## tropical-punch

MzSwift said:


> ^^I like it a lot, Tropical!


thank you


----------



## Anakinsmomma

This style took me thirty minutes. I'm so proud of myself! Going to a friends wedding. 














Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## iri9109

i wanted to blow dry my hair because SSKs are killing me...but my fro was too big and it was too hot so i flat-ironed it so that i could put it in a ponytail or bun...i didnt get it that straight because of the humidity but its ok...my ends are messed up from the tangle teezer...i have about 2inches of damage that i will get cut off gradually throughout the year.


----------



## SheenaVee

Haven't done this for a while.

Hair today. The usual.


----------



## iri9109

Sheena284  i love your curls...


----------



## bajandoc86

Heading to work on Friday






Church hairdo yesterday


----------



## shasha8685

This started off as an experiment. I wanted to find out if I could put my hair in mini twists.

Apparently, I can


----------



## CollegeGrad

I'm wearing Senegalese twists.  They're coming loose, though, so I'll have to take them out soon.


----------



## oooop2

winona said:


> Simply Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## pookaloo83

shasha8685 said:


> This started off as an experiment. I wanted to find out if I could put my hair in mini twists.
> 
> Apparently, I can



shasha8685 is that all your hair! It's cute!



CollegeGrad said:


> I'm wearing Senegalese twists.  They're coming loose, though, so I'll have to take them out soon.


CollegeGrad you have a beautiful smile!


----------



## shasha8685

pookaloo83 said:


> shasha8685 is that all your hair! It's cute!
> 
> 
> pookaloo83 Thank you! Yes, it is all my hair. My fingers go all kinds of stupid when I try to twist or braid w/ extension hair lol


----------



## pookaloo83

shasha8685 said:


> pookaloo83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @shasha8685 is that all your hair! It's cute!
> 
> 
> @pookaloo83 Thank you! Yes, it is all my hair. My fingers go all kinds of stupid when I try to twist or braid w/ extension hair lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It looks so full! I'm jealous!
Click to expand...


----------



## adamson

I took some pictures of my mini-twists... but it turns out that I am horrible at this (the pictures) X__X 

Teach me your picture-taking ways, lhcf!


----------



## NikStarrr

Braidout (from 2 French braids, my usual everyday style lately.)














Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Janet'

NikStarrr said:


> Braidout (from 2 French braids, my usual everyday style lately.)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF



It's about that time...Best wishes on your impending birth!!!


----------



## Jazzlyric

I have been wearing a bun lately


----------



## bajandoc86

My attempt at a bun for today's hairdo...


----------



## GreenEyedJen

Braids on one side, out on the other. Been wearing this since Friday.


Sent from my DROID2 using DROID2


----------



## pookaloo83

Braid out puff cause the braidout itself was HAM! 

Had to cover my mouth cause I had toothpaste on it.


----------



## wavezncurlz




----------



## manter26

Finally figured out how to get a great twist out on my hair. I left all my conditioner in instead of doing an actual cowash and I twisted with my hair soaking wet. It actually dried a lot faster than my loose hair. I also used small twist (about 20) because my hair tends to unravel. I think I can get an even better look next time. Oh, and Natural85 method of stretching worked great too!


----------



## shasha8685

Made a bun with my twists. Feeling kinda blah today.....


----------



## MsCookieSkin

8 months in transition. I'm not sure if I'm a 4a/b?


----------



## MsCookieSkin

shasha8685 said:


> This started off as an experiment. I wanted to find out if I could put my hair in mini twists.
> 
> Apparently, I can



LOVELY TWISTS!!! Is it all just 2 strand twists? What products did you use?


----------



## shasha8685

MsCookieSkin said:


> LOVELY TWISTS!!! Is it all just 2 strand twists? What products did you use?



Thank you!

They are just 2 strand twists. I didn't use a lot of products for them. I used Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl and Style Milk and Ecostyler gel (the green one).


----------



## pookaloo83

A braidout that I picked and pulled apart at.


----------



## Mandy4610

Today's style

















Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

wash-n-go today.  Why I chose the hottest day of the year to wear my hair down is beyond me. It didn't last.


----------



## MsKikiStar

I'd like to apologize to any body who's seen me walk around with these roots . 8 weeks post relaxer, 7 weeks post color. This was a braid-out that only lasted about 2 hours. Oh...and I did rub off the excess temporary color on my scalp after I took the picture


----------



## thecurlycamshow

2-strand twists pinned-up with a flower.  Simple, quick, and cute


----------



## SavannahNatural

My hair today.  Sorry for the glare from the outside light.  It's a second day wash n' go.


----------



## tropical-punch

A low bun.

Sent from my HERO200


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Hey ladies so I broke down and took my weave down last night, I really missed my own hair. And I decided to dye my hair jet black I used Bigen. And it came out great. Unfortunately I was too tired to flat iron my whole head so I did the back and the front is just air dried in braids and hiding under my head band. I will finish flat ironing tonight and update my Fotki with more hair update pics.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

Hello My Lovely Sistas!

Check out my hair, nail blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com

Here is my hair today! This style is soo easy to do!  I just Love it!!


----------



## Janet'

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Hey ladies so I broke down and took my weave down last night, I really missed my own hair. And I decided to dye my hair jet black I used Bigen. And it came out great. Unfortunately I was too tired to flat iron my whole head so I did the back and the front is just air dried in braids and hiding under my head band. I will finish flat ironing tonight and update my Fotki with more hair update pics.



mEmYSELFaNDj Wow! The black came out wonderfully!!! It's just growing, growing, growing!


----------



## sarathu

Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Hello My Lovely Sistas!
> 
> Check out my hair, nail blog: http://triplehd.blogspot.com
> 
> Here is my hair today! This style is soo easy to do!  I just Love it!!



I love this! I wish I had enough hair to pull it off. I'm definitely going to put it in my "to try when I'm APL" book. Lol


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

sarathu said:


> I love this! I wish I had enough hair to pull it off. I'm definitely going to put it in my "to try when I'm APL" book. Lol


 
Thanks honee, It was not hard AT ALL! Its my go-to style when I need something cute but done really fast! All of 10 minutes.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

My hair today -- 3 day old doodle set ala Terry LeFresh method. My little puff is growing!!!


----------



## CaramelLites

4 day old un-freshed puff/frizz ball.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## CaramelLites

Sorry about the double post. Don't know why my phone posted the pics sideways :-(

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair yesterday:











My hair today:


----------



## Maracujá

^^Love your bathroom! Beautiful house! (OT)


----------



## pookaloo83

^^^Not my house but I wish it was at times!


----------



## Victoria44

braid out pulled back into a puff






chunky braid out after the humidity hit lol


----------



## kandiekj100

Partially completed yarn braids. 

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## winona

I was wearing a headband. I really don't have a dent in the front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First time doing crochet braids


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Last night I DC'd with Aubrey organics GPB. Rinsed and detangled in the shower in 4 sections. Sprayed hair with eqyss avocado mist and added giovanni direct leave in. Braided my hair in plaits, sealed with EVCO, added rollers on my ends. Silk scarf around my edges. And put on my satin bonnet. This was going to be a braid out but my hair was still a lil damp this morning. My hair feels sooo healthy and moisturized.


----------



## Anastaja11

what I'm rocking nowa days. Full head weave with a lace closure. Absolutely no hair left out.


----------



## hair4romheaven

Twist in a bun. My first hair style as a natural.   I am not good at hair pics


----------



## kandiekj100

Finished the yarn braids. Got the style off youtube. I promise I love youtube.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## hair4romheaven

twist out.....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hair4romheaven said:


> twist out.....



Hair's getting big girl!!


----------



## Pharmgirl247

Bun with fake me out two strand twist heart in the front. I got the ideal from a natural lady on YouTube. There is more pins binding my twist than the hair itself.


----------



## ms-gg

Braided Roots Twist Out.  I have a video for my braided roots twists and I am working on one now for the twist out 






^see that swang? Yeah boy!


----------



## pookaloo83

^^ms-gg I laughed out loud when you said "Yeah boy" I imagined flavor flavs voice.


----------



## BrownEyez22

Here's some work hair pics I took this month 
High Bun





Today's hair, lightly blown out, bantu set gone bad lol...so I pulled it back. It looks a little dry, but it feels fluffy.





Edit: I must love this polka dot shirt since it is in my siggie too!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

pookaloo83 said:


> ^^@ms-gg I laughed out loud when you said "Yeah boy" I imagined flavor flavs voice.


 LOL I did too!


----------



## Carmelella

Anastaja11 said:


> what I'm rocking nowa days. Full head weave with a lace closure. Absolutely no hair left out.


 

i luv it.  after august I plan on going back to full head weaves but this time I want nothing out in front like yours.  what kind/brand/?? of lace closure did you use??  this looks perfect and very natural


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

New Purple Patch/Twistout (On a personal No Headband Challenge)


----------



## hair4romheaven

Twist in a bun.


----------



## bride91501

With my 80% shrinkage, I didn't think I'd be able to do a ponytail until I got to at least BSL (no, *for real *tho lol), but look at what I slipped into this weekend:







*My first natural ponytail!!!!!!!!!  *And it wasn't even tight   I know this isn't a big deal for most of ya'll, but I NEVER had enough hair for a ponytail, not even when I was relaxed!  And this pic is of SHRUNKEN hair!!  

Whew.....ok, I'm calmer now Just wanted to share


----------



## Fhrizzball

bride91501 said:


> With my 80% shrinkage, I didn't think I'd be able to do a ponytail until I got to at least BSL (no, *for real *tho lol), but look at what I slipped into this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> *My first natural ponytail!!!!!!!!!  *And it wasn't even tight   I know this isn't a big deal for most of ya'll, but I NEVER had enough hair for a ponytail, not even when I was relaxed!  And this pic is of SHRUNKEN hair!!
> 
> Whew.....ok, I'm calmer now Just wanted to share




Congrats helk I can't even do a pony on my shrunken hair so that is quite an accomplishment and looks really smooth too. Before you know it you'll be able to do a high bunny tail too!


----------



## bride91501

Fhrizzball said:


> Congrats helk I can't even do a pony on my shrunken hair so that is quite an accomplishment and looks really smooth too. Before you know it you'll be able to do a *high bunny tail* too!


 
This is how unfamiliar I am with the ponytail world- I don't even know what the bolded is    I'm just excited to join the ponytail conversation to tell you the truth 

Now, if I can just get that stubborn bang of mine to grow at the same pace as the rest of my hair, all will be well with the world....


----------



## tropical-punch

I picked out an old phony pony. I know the texture really isn't a match but I'm having fun with it.


----------



## Fhrizzball

bride91501 said:


> This is how unfamiliar I am with the ponytail world- I don't even know what the bolded is    I'm just excited to join the ponytail conversation to tell you the truth
> 
> Now, if I can just get that stubborn bang of mine to grow at the same pace as the rest of my hair, all will be well with the world....



Well you know with straight hair a ponytail actually looks like a pony's tail, with my hair at least a pony tail looks more like a bunny's tail or a puffball of sorts. And don't get me started on bangs as mine is still taking its sweet ole time. It's been like that even when relaxed too. I get no relief I tell ya what.


----------



## Uniqzoe

shasha8685 said:


> This started off as an experiment. I wanted to find out if I could put my hair in mini twists.
> 
> Apparently, I can



This is very pretty! How long did it take you to do it?


----------



## lushcoils

bride91501 said:


> This is how unfamiliar I am with the ponytail world- I don't even know what the bolded is    I'm just excited to join the ponytail conversation to tell you the truth
> 
> Now, if I can just get that stubborn bang of mine to grow at the same pace as the rest of my hair, all will be well with the world....




bride91501

Congrats girl! 
I have a similar 4b hair type and like 80% shrinkage, so I'm wondering when I'll be able to do any kind of pony tail.

How many inches is your hair now?


----------



## Uniqzoe

I decided to switch things up a bit today. After wearing a twist out for the past few weeks I decided to do a braid out today.  It came out much bigger than expected but that's cool cause I :heart2: big hair!


----------



## curlcomplexity

At work rocking a braidout...


----------



## beanie44

Uniqzoe said:


> I decided to switch things up a bit today. After wearing a twist out for the past few weeks I decided to do a braid out today. It came out much bigger than expected but that's cool cause I :heart2: big hair!


 Love your braid-out big and defined.


----------



## ms-gg

New style: flat twists and braided roots twists:


----------



## wavezncurlz

Forgot about my flex-8's! Pulled one out today to use for a messy bun.


----------



## bride91501

lushcoils said:


> @bride91501
> 
> Congrats girl!
> I have a similar 4b hair type and like 80% shrinkage, so I'm wondering when I'll be able to do any kind of pony tail.
> 
> How many inches is your hair now?


 
At my last braid take down almost 1 month ago, I was at 10"....I hope to be close to 11" (maybe a bit more?) when I take these cornrowns down in about 3 weeks


----------



## faithVA

bride91501 said:


> With my 80% shrinkage, I didn't think I'd be able to do a ponytail until I got to at least BSL (no, *for real *tho lol), but look at what I slipped into this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> *My first natural ponytail!!!!!!!!! *And it wasn't even tight  I know this isn't a big deal for most of ya'll, but I NEVER had enough hair for a ponytail, not even when I was relaxed! And this pic is of SHRUNKEN hair!!
> 
> Whew.....ok, I'm calmer now Just wanted to share


 
bride91501, I can relate to you girl. It seems like a far away dream.  It's looking good.  So that BSL pony should be even sweeter.


----------



## greenandchic

Pony puff.
Jojoba oil and a leave in.


----------



## bride91501

greenandchic said:


> Pony puff.
> Jojoba oil and a leave in.


 
Now why'd you have to come in here with that gorgeous looks-like-a-clip-on-ponytail-but-it's-got-the-nerve-to-be-real thing of beauty and crush my little ponytail dreams??  

You're not right greenandchic.......you're just not right.


----------



## greenandchic

bride91501 said:


> Now why'd you have to come in here with that gorgeous looks-like-a-clip-on-ponytail-but-it's-got-the-nerve-to-be-real thing of beauty and crush my little ponytail dreams??
> 
> You're not right greenandchic.......you're just not right.


----------



## TaraDyan

I cut my hair again on Sunday (anywhere from 2" to 4", depending on where it was on my head).  What can I say?  I just can't deal with see through ends.  Now my hair is back to above APL ... AGAIN. 

I really need to bury my scissors. 

Anyhoo, here is today's twist out (I used shea butter and eco styler gel).


----------



## sunnieb

Just took down my bun and did a light scalp massage.  Gettin' ready to do a protein dc.



Sent from my Comet


----------



## LadyRaider

Today's Braidout! (Before I went to Zumba!)


----------



## hair4romheaven

*Twist out, how can I get them to be more defined? What products? When I left the house cool hours later... this!*
I used aloe vera gel & QB burdock root creme.


----------



## Arian

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Trying my first set of Big Individuals....



ETA: Fun Project...





http://youtu.be/lb-Ff4piZIg


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's hair...










Was gonna do this, but too hot:


----------



## TaraDyan

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Today's hair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was gonna do this, but too hot:


 
*LOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

TaraDyan said:


> *LOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!*


Thanks , I love your hair too


----------



## kismettt

deleted


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

kismettt said:


> after a rollerset fail, forced to take out my sedu
> 
> 
> the rollerset/wrap fail:



kismettt, still looks pretty!


----------



## winona

Wide and long curlformers on a little longer than shoulder length bkted natural hair


----------



## shasha8685

Uniqzoe said:


> This is very pretty! How long did it take you to do it?



I'm just now seeing this.

My twists took me around 3 hrs to do


----------



## wednesday

There is some absolutely gorgeous hair in this thread.


----------



## Nix08

My banana clip bun and dd's twists (I'm slowly getting better):


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

Here is my hair today... 

Follow my blog- http://triplehd.blogspot.com






The back


----------



## LadyRaider

I don't understand how EVERYBODY else has enough hair for all those pretty thick twists??? I must have the least dense hair of all time. I know it's not all that fine because I can compare it to my cousins' hair and see that!


----------



## HauteHippie

Kismett Your rollerset/wrap looks nice and bouncy!


----------



## BostonMaria

I did two pigtails last night before going to bed and this morning I took them apart, put some Kinky Curly on my wet hands and just applied it randomly all over my hair. I thought my hair came out pretty nice. I can only apply a small amount of KC otherwise my hair comes out a HAM.


----------



## delitefulmane

Do you have any more angles of this style? I think I wanna try this out. I really like it!


----------



## bajandoc86

I cut the relaxed ends off the hair at the back....cause the tangles were driving me nuts, and @ 2am I have no patience. So i twisted it...and this is the result.

ETA the shrinkage is CRAZY!! erplexed


----------



## BrownEyez22

Flat twist out on lightly blown out hair, I did yesturday.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

delitefulmane said:


> Do you have any more angles of this style? I think I wanna try this out. I really like it!


 
Hey honee,
I added extra pics to my blog just for you. http://triplehd.blogspot.com.


----------



## taz007

Failed attempt at a SMOOTH rollerset on freshly relaxed hair:


----------



## winona

LadyRaider said:


> I don't understand how EVERYBODY else has enough hair for all those pretty thick twists??? I must have the least dense hair of all time. I know it's not all that fine because I can compare it to my cousins' hair and see that!



I feel your pain my twists look anorexic


----------



## leiah

Tomorrow's hair


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

leiah

:lovedrool: It's so thick!!


----------



## NappyNelle

EVERYONE has such thick hair! I'm so jealous!


Actually, I think you all look gorgeous!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Just sharing my sons fresh out the bath hair. It seriously remind me of Soul Glow 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Airdried hair from last night:



Bun this morning:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## summerof1990

Hair looking good. You are my Hairspiration girl for today lol. Why did i think the flower behind you was part of your accessory. 
I'm not posting pics yet though im have a baggy on my head as i type.


----------



## Nix08

This is my hair on most days (especially after 7/8 weeks post).


----------



## CaramelLites

My usual everyday twistout. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## ryanshope

This hair do was inspired by my neice, Madi....and a random fro..


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Here's some crazy - My DD's called it "Alien Hair", lol. 

I'm airdrying in twisted ponytails with the ends set on rigid drinking straws to curl the relaxed ends. Have a headband on to smooth the front edges. If I don't post any pics of the twist-out, you know it turned out a HAM!

BTW, I'm at month 27 in my 40-month transition.


----------



## Jazzlyric

Braid Out today


----------



## TrendySocialite

I'm on a 5 day style challenge...here's Day 1:


----------



## Geminigirl

....................................................................


----------



## pookaloo83

Geminigirl all of the styles are cute! Why don't you smile!  You're a pretty girl!


----------



## bride91501

Geminigirl - I am co-sigining pookaloo83 all the way. Cheekbones like that are made for smiling chile  You better learn to werk 'em!  

On another note, I've never really been into the whole "hair twins" thing, but if ever I had a hair twin you would be *it* .  Looking at your hair pics is like looking at my own hair album.  Toooo creepy!


----------



## BayAreaDream

Gorgeous Pictures Geminigirl you rocked it!


----------



## manter26

me and my niece! 


couldn't quite capture my entire wash and go on camera. used the tightly curly method and it sorta lasted 3 days.


----------



## Geminigirl

Honestly I have a gap that I hate.  Although people say its cute and fits me I hate it in pics. I used to smile until it got a little bigger. 


Thanks for the compliments.
Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

bride91501 said:


> Geminigirl - I am co-sigining pookaloo83 all the way. Cheekbones like that are made for smiling chile  You better learn to werk 'em!
> 
> On another note, I've never really been into the whole "hair twins" thing, but if ever I had a hair twin you would be *it* .  Looking at your hair pics is like looking at my own hair album.  Toooo creepy!



I wanna see your hair

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

manter26 said:


> me and my niece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my other niece, i was exhausted and it shows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't quite capture my entire wash and go on camera. used the tightly curly method and it sorta lasted 3 days.



Awwww look at baby naturals. And you have lovely hair too.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## wednesday

hair today















Hair yesterday (Half Wig)






Twist out fail, the day before yesterday
















sorry for the HUGE pics!


----------



## CaramelLites

My sad attempt at a ponytail 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## taz007

Today's quick updo:


----------



## Anakinsmomma

CaramelLites said:


> My sad attempt at a ponytail
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G



Not sad at all! Those waves are pretty!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08

taz007 do you have any other angles of that style  - it looks real cute!


----------



## taz007

Nix08 said:


> @taz007 do you have any other angles of that style - it looks real cute!


Nix08 - I had a hard enough time getting that picture by myself .

Let me see if I can get a different angle.  Also, it is several hours later and few curls have fallen


----------



## taz007

Here is the back.  Dang, I see that I accidently left a silver clip in the back


----------



## Etherealsmile

Braided my hair this past weekend. Here are the results(no extensions added)


----------



## Bublin

My hair is between shoulder and APL when stretched but jaw length when shrunken.  I braided the front in a fan style whilst wet and then pulled it all back into a low side bun.


----------



## bajandoc86

Co-washed and DC my hair on Sunday, retwisted.....

half way done...






back finished





did couple cornrows on the side like last time





the front when finished.


----------



## sunnieb

Gettin' ready to put my hair in a banana clip bun:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Flat ironed hair












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Just got home, took out my bun and shook my hair out.....



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nix08

Simple style - 7 wks post, airdried and finger detangled.


----------



## kismettt

dont quote please 

first twistout in a while.  i'm  with how it turned out.  last twistout i did was last fall and it was a mess b/c it didn't dry completely 

deleted


----------



## Nix08

kismettt looks great!  How were these done on damp or fully wet hair (or dry) and were they flat twists?


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all are looking good!


----------



## kismettt

Nix08 said:


> kismettt looks great!  How were these done on damp or fully wet hair (or dry) and were they flat twists?



Nix08 flat twists on wet hair w/ perm rods on the ends.  sat under the dryer for an hour & then took them out the next morning.


----------



## LadyRaider

My itty bitty banana clip (sideways) puff.  ETA: My pics suk even with an expensive camera. I will keep trying.


----------



## Carmelella

Geminigirl said:


> I have been gone and have lots of pics to share of the styles I have been wearing that my phone won't let me load, so here goes.
> 
> This is a WNG with la bella lots of curl gel
> 
> 
> 
> This is some sort of frizzy twist/braid out, I was rocking them high puffs as soon as I found out I could, matter fact here comes a bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I made up on my bday, yes my hair is dry sometimes it's hot as heck this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My try at pretty dimples style, but I did a braid out instead of a twistout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stepped outside hair went like this
> I love you hair I do!
> 
> Some twists and a blow out, this is cause my hair was dry and after using scurl my moisture was back and my ends coiled back up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair on the Fourth


 
all ur styles aer gorgeos!  and ur so pretty with nice skin too.  u remind me of lauren hill.


----------



## Whirledpeas

My first post!!! Here is a picture of my hair post-volleyball game.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Twistout updo 






Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000


----------



## SelahOco

Mine: Side "poof" on twistout hair.  His: Low cut w/ coconut oil


----------



## winona

SelahOco Love you side puff and your baby is adorable.  I cant wait until my hair is long enough to look so full


----------



## SelahOco

winona said:


> SelahOco Love you side puff and your baby is adorable.  I cant wait until my hair is long enough to look so full



Thanks girl.  I'm at about APL - I think.  But it does start to look weird in a puff unless I put one side of the band up higher than the other side.


----------



## TaraDyan

SelahOco said:


>


 
@SelahOco ... first of all, I love the density of your hair. 

Second, your son is adorable. He looks like he's saying, "What?!?!  You talkin' to ME?"


----------



## LadyRaider

Trini_Chutney very cute. I need to learn how to leave some hair out of a twistout updo like that.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

^^Thanks, I got the idea from MsVaughn on youtube.


----------



## Geminigirl

SelahOco said:


> Mine: Side "poof" on twistout hair.  His: Low cut w/ coconut oil



Aww look at him. I wanna squeeze too!  Your hair is super thick,  I dream of that. I need to step my henna game back up.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout updo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000



Yes I would love to rock this I love bangs. I am gonna look her up. I also wanna learn how to do the bangs with the scarf in the back. Very cute.


Cute styles everyone! 

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## Geminigirl

Carmelella said:


> all ur styles aer gorgeos!  and ur so pretty with nice skin too.  u remind me of lauren hill.



THANK YOU!  Don't get me to blushing, I always thought she was so beautiful especially in sister act 2.

Droid typing leads to typos for me


----------



## winona

ps for the week


----------



## sunnieb

Did my workout this morning, protein dc on dry hair, shampoo and airdried for an hour.  Put damp hair in a ponytail and now I'm out and about:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Renewed1

Back in my mini twists. This is going to be my staple year round. in a sexy updo


----------



## NaturalLibra

Back to my faithful wig after a big fail sew-in. I really should stick to what works.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My wash and go today. Looks kinda freaky in the front but the back looks okay! lol


----------



## LunadeMiel

Wash and go from today.


----------



## thecurlycamshow

winona said:


> ps for the week



Ooh very nice!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Banana clipped ponytail on freshly cowashed hair. It has giovanni direct leave in added. Then spritz with aloe vera juice. Used my homemade gel to slick down my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle

^I need to practice with my banana clips. I can never get them to stay in my hair! I want to have a pretty cowash ponytail too!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout today.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Old twist-out turned into an updo, which will stay in a week...


----------



## prospurr4

Today's twistout:


----------



## Spongie Bloom

my regular shrunken fro


----------



## Spongie Bloom

I normally wear my hair up like below but Im considering wearing it like that (previous post) from time to time


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

I had my hair in a wet ponytail today. Then when I got home I changed it up because I wanted to take out the elastic band out of my hair, it was bothering me all day that I even used it, I kept thinking "Omg I hope I don't get any breakage from this." So I put my hair into a southern tease bun using my flex 8 barrette. It looks really cute I think and the bun looks huge.


----------



## pookaloo83

Spongie Bloom said:


> I normally wear my hair up like below but Im considering wearing it like that (previous post) from time to time



Spongie Bloom Tutorial please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SelahOco

You guys really  are creative with your hair.  I'm especially in awe of the wash and gos though.  I wish mine could me so pretty.

Anyway, I went to Chicago on Saturday for an event and met BeautifulBrwnBabyDol from youtube.  She was taking pictures of everyone's hair and here's mine.


----------



## Sesi

^^^ That is a lovely pic!!

When my hair grows up, it wants to be yours. (both of you, either of you, it can't pick. It just knows it wants to be like that! )


----------



## LoveCraze

My hurr after having twists in for about a week. Needed to be washed but came out cute anyway.


----------



## LoveCraze

Spongie Bloom said:


> I normally wear my hair up like below but Im considering wearing it like that (previous post) from time to time


 
Spongie Bloom I wear my hair like this or at least very very similar to this all the time! I love the simplicity of it plus it's like a protective style too.


----------



## ms.blue

My bantu knot out was a fail but luckily I had my banana clip handy.  I do need to brush and gel down the sides more but I like it.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Big Individuals in an Off-Kilter Bun for Work.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

How I wore my hair Sunday to church!


----------



## Spongie Bloom

StephElise I agree it looks good plus it protects your ends! 

pookaloo83 tools you will need: claw grips the medium size, a cute hair band (or alice band) and hair grips if needed. and edge tamer if you use one but i dont use one.

For second hairstyle with gold hair band, put your hair band around your neck before you start. Your hair should be detangled (and stretched if you like) and gather it up like you are about to put it in a pony tail then hold the base with one hand and twist your hair with the other twice and secure with with the claw grip. slide your hair band as far as you want it to go. and voila! 

For the first style (with bow) I secured the brown bands first and roughly parted my hair at the pack in half horizontally. I  then pulled in the half closest to my nape like I was about to put it in a pony tail and twisted it twice and used a claw grip then I did the same at the top and secured another claw grip (I was using the small ones at the time but if you use the medium ones I'm sure you will only need one for both, just secure the bottom with a hair grip before doing the top half as well then removed the hair grip when both parts are secure) you can make the bump at the top as big as you you like before you secure the top half. then I secured the bow and hey presto!

Hopefully I explained that properly but if you need more help then let me know and I'll be happy to help


----------



## whiteoleander91

best wash and go I've ever had! Used denman brush instead of a wide tooth comb and I really like the results, it's not all frizzy like it normally gets.


----------



## New2me

My hair today...still keeping the braids until I figure out how else to transition...

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## LadyRaider

Love your braids, New2me! Did you make those yourself? I can braid but not that neatly!


----------



## New2me

LadyRaider said:


> Love your braids, New2me! Did you make those yourself? I can braid but not that neatly!



Chile, I didn't do that! Lol... A very nice lady named Amy braids my hair. 
Thank u Ladyraider
Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## New2me

I love this thread! Come here a few times a week an drool over all this beautiful hair. I can't wait to be further along in my HHJ...Inspirational, thank u ladies

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## bemajor

today straight.





yesterday twist-out


----------



## CocoGlow

*My Bun  (click to enlarge pics)*


----------



## Trini_Chutney

QueenBrittny said:


> yesterday twist-out


 

Fab twistout


----------



## Nix08

ooh this thread is getting busier - very nice styles ladies

Here's my contribution for today (it will probably go up by days end)


4 two strand twisted bantu knot out on airdried hair.


----------



## Enatural

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. I'm not sure if this picture will show. Let me know if you can see it.

Thanks
Enatural


----------



## davisbr88

More on the blog. I've started posting hair pics everyday


----------



## SheenaVee

Ok, so I'm gonna finally wash my hair tonight after this *6* day wash and go!

That's the longest I've ever had a wash and go for! Love it! In fact, the only reason I'm even washing it is because my scalp is a bit itchy and has some build-up. If it wasn't for that I would sooo rock it for a few more days! Lol.

Pics! Most are from today but some are from previous days. (I took a ridiculous amount of pics of this wash and go coz I loved it so much)


----------



## pookaloo83

Sheena284 said:


> Ok, so I'm gonna finally wash my hair tonight after this *6* day wash and go!
> 
> That's the longest I've ever had a wash and go for! Love it! In fact, the only reason I'm even washing it is because my scalp is a bit itchy and has some build-up. If it wasn't for that I would sooo rock it for a few more days! Lol.
> 
> Pics! Most are from today but some are from previous days. (I took a ridiculous amount of pics of this wash and go coz I loved it so much)




Very pretty! Did you dye your own hair? And do you get alot of ssk's? Sheena284


----------



## mlwprima2

OMG...you all have beautiful hair. I am trying to be very patient. I just stopped perming my hair in April and have decided to let it grow out. I really want to just cut it all off and start over. In the meantime, so that I don't even bother my hair, I am weaving it up. I make sure that I shampoo and deep condition (protein) weekly or sometime bi weekly depending on the type of weave I use. I am keeping my hair weaved so that I don't get tempted to perm my hair, it keeps my frustration level down. I have about 2 inches of new growth and am so anxious to see the "natural wave pattern".  I feel like I'm cheating myself by keeping the permed part on. UGH..encouragement and advise needed please. 

I attached three pics:
1. Long hair don't care-my weave for this week.
2. Short hair don't care-my natural hair when I cut it off years ago.
3. My hair when I was a child...is that potential for my adult hair?


----------



## SheenaVee

pookaloo83 Thanks! 

Yeah, I dyed it myself but ugh, so sick of the red now tbh. Which is why the front part of my hair is shorter than the rest. I chopped off about half the length of the red parts.

And yeah, I do get ssk's but not too much. But maybe that's because I trim/cut my hair a lot. (scissor happy)


----------



## NappyNelle

Welcome Enatural! I'm so glad your first post was a picture to share with us!


----------



## sunnieb

Just took down my bun to moisturize my ends before putting on my bonnet and going to bed:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## ms-gg

15 day old flat twists with braided roots twist out


----------



## bride91501

Congrats mlwprima2 on your transition to natural! Your hair is so pretty in all the pics- short natural, weaved up and old school  If that last pic is any indication of your hair's potential, you'll do just fine 

Just a word of caution though- consider switching to a more moisturizing conditioner while you're weaved up (as opposed to the protein one). Since you don't have full access to your hair, you don't want to run the risk of having a protein-overload issue - could be potentially disastrous and an unnecessary setback for you. Just something to think about.

Happy growing!


----------



## bemajor




----------



## Enatural

Sheena284 Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## pookaloo83

QueenBrittny said:


>




I hate you! Ugh! Love your hair! How does it not poof from the humidity?? QueenBrittny


----------



## NappyNelle

Floppy fro-braid out-messy thing.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

NappyNelle said:


> Floppy fro-braid out-messy thing.



Yum! Youre my hairspiration!


----------



## Nix08




----------



## delitefulmane

QueenBrittny said:


>



DO YOU HAVE A FOTKI?


----------



## bajandoc86

These are from wash day on Sunday....

After an oil rinse, got nice curl definition





Just showing the density of my natural hair...this is my hair nice and soft, still difficult to comb tho.





Did a variation on the style I previously posted...trying to improve my cornrowing skills. I have got a LONG ways to go.










My daily protective style..Hehehehe!! I have a satin scarf on under this.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

High bun using a banana clip.


----------



## bajandoc86

mEmYSELFaNDj OMG at ur siggy pic!!! And those Buns!!


----------



## kandiekj100

3rd day wng hair. Not sure why the smile is so big.


----------



## Geminigirl

....................................................


----------



## Geminigirl

Sheena284 said:


> Ok, so I'm gonna finally wash my hair tonight after this *6* day wash and go!
> 
> That's the longest I've ever had a wash and go for! Love it! In fact, the only reason I'm even washing it is because my scalp is a bit itchy and has some build-up. If it wasn't for that I would sooo rock it for a few more days! Lol.
> 
> Pics! Most are from today but some are from previous days. (I took a ridiculous amount of pics of this wash and go coz I loved it so much)



you sexy thang you! Girl I LOVE your hair and always have, I bet you a neck breaker on the day to day!


----------



## bemajor

delitefulmane said:


> DO YOU HAVE A FOTKI?


 


pookaloo83 said:


> I hate you! Ugh! Love your hair! How does it not poof from the humidity?? @QueenBrittny


 

I used to have a fotki but I closed it because I felt nervous about having my face on the internet. But I'm over it now I guess. I just add my pics to my facebook. But recently several of my natural friends have been asking me for help. So I will restart my fotki bc I have a lot of pics. 

To prevent poof (which is hard bc I live in Miami..) I deep condition for hours or over night before flat ironing and I seal every 2 days or so with Bio-silk Silk Therapy. It makes my hair feel really good and gives it a shine. It leaves it pretty straight when I go outside.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Flat ironed length check. Yes, I'm claiming APL today.


----------



## bride91501

^^Yay!!!  I'm so happy for you!  I remember when I was down in the dumps a few months ago about my hair & its seemingly stagnant growth, you were among the first to jump in with words of encouragement.  I'm so happy for you!  CONGRATS!!


----------



## keelioness

QueenBrittny what conditioner do you use? Ur hair is awesome!!


----------



## Sesi

Geminigirl - your styles are always so lovely!


----------



## NIN4eva

Geminigirl said:


> Ok I think the beauty in natural hair is no matter what you can always make a style, well usually, I've had some bad hair days lately. I like my hairstyles not to perfect, because frankly I don't have the patience.
> 
> I hope that one day when someone needs a hair fix and inspiration from time to time like I do that all these pics come in handy. Sometimes it's hard to find a lot of pics in one thread and that's why this thread ROCKS! Sorry guys for rambling I am so happy today and on my level!




Um... girl you need to look into modeling, your face is gorgeous!


----------



## LovelyMsMinor

Hey Ladies! I'm new here but I just love this forum. My image (if I can figure out how to post it)  how I usually wear my hair -- that is after my stylist does it. I'm working on trying to keep the heat off so if anyone has suggestions I'd love to hear them! Thanks!


----------



## skraprchik

My most recent attempt at a protective style.  It's clear that I need some practice with the parting, but all and all I'm very happy with it.  It's mostly held up by 3 spin pins.


----------



## SilkySwag

This was a braidout on straight hair...it became Chaka Khan status after riding with the windows down.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's 'do: rinse, shingle n go, LOL


----------



## davisbr88

My first combo flat-twist and two-strand twist-out:


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

davisbr88 said:


> My first combo flat-twist and two-strand twist-out:



You are soooo effin cute!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Curlformer set.


----------



## davisbr88

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> You are soooo effin cute!!



:blush3:
Awww.... thank you!


----------



## Softerlove

School hair.  Instead of doing group work I was trying to capture the result of my lazy flexi rod set.  Six weeks post, I need something for my edges.

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## LoveCraze

Spongie Bloom here is my rendition of the style you posted .BTW, I'm wearing a halter one piece, I'm not naykked..











And my hair today...


----------



## ms-gg

^ Fyi, the flat twists in the middle going up look busted because they are really twists pinned to look like flat twists.  I didn't know it looked that bad until I took the pic :/


----------



## VelvetRain

Post 12 weeks relaxer. I think I may actually make a concerted effort to transition out of this relaxer prison.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Bachelorette party hair... This was after my time on the "hot seat" so it's a little messed up   It's a half wig


----------



## whiteoleander91

ms-gg your hair is amazing! everytime I see it, it always looks so good! You have perfected the art of twists and twist outs


----------



## winona

Double post


----------



## winona

Anniversary hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Curlformer set using long and narrow.  Products used GVP the conditioner,  homemade ceramide pomade, GVP foaming pomade


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Freshly washed 

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## kandiekj100

ms-gg said:


> ^ Fyi, the flat twists in the middle going up look busted because they are really twists pinned to look like flat twists. I didn't know it looked that bad until I took the pic :/


 
I truly understand about being self-critical of yourself, I really do. You have this vision of what the hairstyle is supposed to look like, and when end result doesn't match the vision, you can't help but be a little disappointed. HOWEVER.... Girl, ain't nuttin' busted about dis herr!!!


----------



## jamoca5

I washed my hair and deep conditioned it in twists overnight. Took the twists out this morning and this is what I got! I love it =)

*ETA:* Ack, the picture is small and you can't see my curls. Trust me, they're really cute!


----------



## Spongie Bloom

@ StephElise I love it, you have some gorgeous hair


----------



## bajandoc86

Got my hair braided with extensions today....started at 8am finished by 1pm  I used kanekalon in 1b
Here you go ladies!

















This to show the curlies at the ends _ she used afro curl at the ends





I am very pleased


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Took my braids down. Quick Shake and Go.


----------



## cheryl26

I washed and let it air-dry




Didn't like it so I brushed it out uhh don't know what I was thinking so I'll deal with this til tomorrow!


----------



## winona

bajandoc86 did she use regular kinky hair to braid?  I am waiting for eonhair.com to get spring twists back in so I can install some kinky twists


----------



## bajandoc86

The brand is called nappy annie *side eye* lolol. It doesn't have a kinky look at all....its straight like the hair you would use for box braids. I could take a pic of the hair in the package if you want, cause I can't explain it better :s. PM me and let me know.


----------



## ceecy29

bajandoc86 how did she get the ends to curl like that? And is afro curl a product? Your twists are so pretty and natural looking, btw!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

ceecy29 thank you! 

Afro curl is actually a type of weave hair you can buy and when installed as a weave gives you a 4a/3c afro look. She actually cut the hair off the tracks, and twisted onto the end of the kanekalon. That way you avoid the straight ends of the kanekalon and achieve more of a natural twist look. 
We dipped the ends in hot water....that softens the the texture and feel of the afro curl, so the curl looks even more natural, and not a manufactured type curl that you see on those 3c wigs you can buy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My crazy, naked, post-henna hair…


----------



## kittenz

ms-gg said:


> ^ Fyi, the flat twists in the middle going up look busted because they are really twists pinned to look like flat twists. I didn't know it looked that bad until I took the pic :/


Where do you live?  Just so you know, when I'm done with this transition you ARE doing my hair  I can travel   That 1st pic is stunning!


----------



## YasashiiSekai

3 week old kinky twists....I miss playing with my hair. 
I'm taking them out tomorrow.


----------



## Sade'

My everyday style with EPRT.





ETA: I take my pics with my phone vertically and I don't know why they upload sideways. Perhaps I'll take it horizontally next time. Ugh! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SheenaVee

Hair today. 
Hump at the front, clipped back at the sides.
The front parts of my hair are really short seeing as I cut off all the parts that were dyed red so I have to keep doing styles that pin back the short bits until they grow out!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

4th day Curlformer set. I just pinned the sides back(with good hair days pins) and left a lil out in the front. I think this is holding up really well. It should def last until the end of the week.


----------



## xmasbaby78

My bun!


----------



## xmasbaby78

Sade' said:


> My everyday style with EPRT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I take my pics with my phone vertically and I don't know why they upload sideways. Perhaps I'll take it horizontally next time. Ugh!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mines does the same thing!


----------



## january noir

Sheena284  Your hair is awesome!


----------



## SheenaVee

January_noir aww thanks so much!


----------



## winona

mEmYSELFaNDj your set is lovely.  I wish mine could last that long but I sweat it out as soon as I workout  It is definitely a cute weekend style


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA

Here's a 5 day old wash and go I've been bunning. That's really my regimen right now: wash my hair once a week, put some shea moisture coconut hibiscus in it, castor oil, sometimes vaseline, but I use that sparingly. My skin HATES it. And then I wet bun and let my hair dry that way - which stretches it out a bit. My shrinkage is kind of outrageous. Stetched/straightened, I'm at BSL in the back, APL in the front - not that anyone would ever know, because I rarely straighten.











And the back:


----------



## bajandoc86

Today's Do


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

had a good hair day IMO


----------



## Curlybeauty

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> 4th day Curlformer set. I just pinned the sides back(with good hair days pins) and left a lil out in the front. I think this is holding up really well. It should def last until the end of the week.


This is just the motivation I needed to do another rod set


----------



## nysister

Took out 4 day old twists earlier today.
Pretty much the same as my av hair. LOL It's either twisted or out.


----------



## belldandy

Just my typical wash and go!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

belldandy said:


> Just my typical wash and go!



Typical?! Girl, you and your hair are gorgeous!


----------



## Softerlove

belldandy said:


> Just my typical wash and go!



What the Hale?! Why are you a fox and why if your hair sessy?  How is this typical?  

I need to step my game up!

Beautiful shot! And your make up is on point

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## LilMissRed

belldandy... umm when my hair grows up... I want a 'typical' wash n go like urs!! lovely!


----------



## winona

So last night I was bored and wanted to see if I could do another ps that could last at least 4-5 days with exercising everyday.  Well this is what I came up with after through my inspiration folder on the laptop.  Thank you tomiko I couldnt figure out how to do the swoop


----------



## kandiekj100

This is a braidout. I did 3 braids (2 in the front and one in the back) while still in the shower after co-washing. Dried (mostly) overnight. Put a little vatika oil in the takedown. I like that with minimal product and less braids, it kind of mimics my wng's but has a little less shrinkage and issues with detangle. I did this the day prior after oil rinsing too. 








You can really see the what the henna has done to my hair color in the second pic. It is funny how a difference in lighting makes a difference in the color my hair looks.


----------



## Etherealsmile

belldandy said:


> Just my typical wash and go!




Ain't nothing typical about this pic Just GORGEOUS!!! 

Congrats on your weight loss as well


----------



## Fhrizzball

kandiekj100 said:


> This is a braidout. I did 3 braids (2 in the front and one in the back) while still in the shower after co-washing. Dried (mostly) overnight. Put a little vatika oil in the takedown. I like that with minimal product and less braids, it kind of mimics my wng's but has a little less shrinkage and issues with detangle. I did this the day prior after oil rinsing too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can really see the what the henna has done to my hair color in the second pic. It is funny how a difference in lighting makes a difference in the color my hair looks.



Is the gold streak from henna or regular color? Love your hair.


----------



## Etherealsmile

Just finished undoing my micro braids. Threw my hair in a sloppy pony


----------



## kandiekj100

Fhrizzball said:


> Is the gold streak from henna or regular color? Love your hair.


 
Fhrizzball Thanks! The gold streak is grey hear that changed as a result of henna. I actually tried adding cocoa to my mix to lessen the gold a bit, but it didn't work. I'm not sure how much cocoa I'd have to add. I don't mind the gold, but I heard about adding cocoa to henna and thought I'd give it try and see what happens. Oh well.


----------



## belldandy

thanks everyone! it was the 1st time in my life that i had my face done, my friend did my makeup but i just washed the hair with some suave.  i am thinking about learning how to do makeup now


----------



## Poohbear

I got a trim back in March of this year. I wore twists for a few months then decided to switch back to wearing my natural hair straightened. Here is a comparison pic from March to now:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U




----------



## mlwprima2

Hey Everyone,

Well I was struggling with how to go back natural. I didn't know if I wanted to gradually cut my perm out or just cut it off! Well, I just cut it ALL OFF! I absolutely love it! Here is the before and after!


----------



## sareca

Coil out puff.  Going out with the girls as soon as I put my face on. Why is it almost 10PM and I'm still not ready?


----------



## cheryl26

felt lazy today


----------



## shasha8685

Side bun w/ a flat twist


----------



## pookaloo83

shasha8685 said:


> Side bun w/ a flat twist




You've got nice skin shasha8685 And what blush do you have on?


----------



## shasha8685

pookaloo83 said:


> You've got nice skin shasha8685 And what blush do you have on?



pookaloo83 Thank you! 

Today, the blush I am wearing is MAC Breezy


----------



## pookaloo83

Twist out puff from Monday.


----------



## YasashiiSekai

Two buns put together...excuse the forehead.


----------



## MzSwift

NinjaBear-
LoL @ your siggy!


----------



## xmasbaby78

shasha8685 said:


> Side bun w/ a flat twist



I gotta try the twist in the front! _"TOO QURTE"_


----------



## Anonymous1

..............


----------



## taz007

Today's two-strand twist out (2 1/2 weeks post relaxer):


----------



## kandiekj100

Braidout on vaseline-sealed hair. Been doing it all week and am loving it. My shorter hair used to love shea butter for sealing, but all of sudden it started rejecting it. So far I am really satisfied.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## Curlybeauty

2nd attempt at flexi-rod set. Maybe my first try wasn't a fluke 






Ignore the toilet


----------



## bajandoc86

My pony for the gym


----------



## .:Eden:.

Twist out...hair still kinda damp


----------



## BreeNique

me at work!! my hair at work!! it was a top knot/ ballerina bun, with a small twist-out bang-y section


----------



## pookaloo83

Flat twist out. Trying to stay away from putting my hair in a puff. We'll see how long I let it hang down. 











I have a gap in the back. Need to fluff that out.


----------



## beccaBeccaBECCA

Today's braid out - before and after being subjected to humidity:











Does anyone else CHIA throughout the day???


----------



## pookaloo83

beccaBeccaBECCA said:


> Does anyone else CHIA throughout the day???


 

Yes and I hate it!


----------



## bajandoc86

Today's updo for church...





















The OOTD


----------



## ZkittyKurls

beccaBeccaBECCA said:


> Today's braid out - before and after being subjected to humidity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else CHIA throughout the day???


 
Whats a CHIA?erplexed


----------



## bajandoc86

I'm assuming they mean a Chia pet....advertise on TV. you pour water and it sprouts.


ZkittyKurls said:


> Whats a CHIA?erplexed


----------



## ZkittyKurls

^^oh i knew that...lol...i thought it was an abreviation for something else??? i was tryin real hard to figure that out!


----------



## sunnieb

Just finished working out.  About to do a protein dc.



Sent from my Comet


----------



## delitefulmane

Here's my spring twists set. I plan on leaving them in for about 2 months.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Today I rinsed my dc out that I had in overnight (Aubrey GPB) did a cowash and then detangled and put my hair in four plaits after it dried I took the braids down and put my hair in a banana clip I pinned up some of my ends because some of them were looking a lil scraggly. And smoothed my edges with my home made gel.

So this is kinda like a braid out banana clip ponytail but with some ends tucked in. Tonight I'm going to re-braid some of it and take them down in the morning so I can get this same wavy kinda look tomorrow.


----------



## New2me

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Today I rinsed my dc out that I had in overnight (Aubrey GPB) did a cowash and then detangled and put my hair in four plaits after it dried I took the braids down and put my hair in a banana clip I pinned up some of my ends because some of them were looking a lil scraggly. And smoothed my edges with my home made gel.



Beautiful hair!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## New2me

.:Eden:. said:


> Twist out...hair still kinda damp



I love ur hair!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Curly Lee

Twistout with Giovanni Leave-In and a little bit of KCCC on the ends.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

^
LOOOOOVE IT!


----------



## whiteoleander91

My wash and go yesterday! I applied some Shea Moisture Curl & Style Milk (love that stuff!) and raked in some Worlds of Curls (new bss opened near my house!!!!! Now I don't have to drive all the way out to the boonies to get muh hurr crack!) My hair was very soft :3







aaaaand my wimpy ponytail from last week :/


----------



## Fab79

curlyLee you look like Teyanah Taylor


----------



## winona

delitefulmane  How do you like the spring twists compared to the kinky twists?


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Fab79 said:


> @curlyLee you look like Teyanah Taylor


 
She does!!


----------



## Sensual~Beauty

I just did my hair today, tried to lift my spirits by making myself look pretty.

Back in june I took scissors to my hair straight out of my ponytail. That's why its shorter now and really uneven

 
This is my fro after I washed and blow dried. 


End result






This is my hair before I went waiting to exhale

Sent from my MyTouch 4G using HTC Glacier


----------



## Curly Lee

Fab79 said:


> curlyLee you look like Teyanah Taylor



Really? Girl I don't see that at all, but okay!


----------



## faithVA

[USER=195714 said:
			
		

> Curly Lee[/USER];14017733]
> 
> Twistout with Giovanni Leave-In and a little bit of KCCC on the ends.


 
Love, love, love the hair and the curls. And the facial expression is priceless.


----------



## SheenaVee

Ok, so I tried doing the pineapple thing last night, and this morning when I took my hair down it actually worked! My hair was still neat and frizz free and for once the curls weren't all weird and stretched looking like they used to get when I did the pineapple in the past.

But then last night when I had my hair up in the pineapple I was thinking, hmmm, this actually looks cute. I could wear this outside. So this morning, I put my hair back up in the pineapple, but slightly lower and I tightened up the ponytail holder a bit. And here are the results! Will probably be wearing my hair like this for the next few days.


----------



## c0urtkneee

Sheena284 That is a REALLY cute ponytail. I think you are my new hair idol


----------



## SheenaVee

c0urtkneee said:


> @Sheena284 That is a REALLY cute ponytail. I think you are my new hair idol



Awww thanks so much!


----------



## hairsothick

I tried a fishtail braid yesterday.


----------



## delitefulmane

winona said:


> delitefulmane  How do you like the spring twists compared to the kinky twists?



winona,
Well considering that I did them myself, , I think they look more natural-looking (i.e. believable) than kinky twists. Essentially, they are similar but you don't have to do anything special to the ends to get a curl like you do w/kinky twists! I went to work today and people didn't realize it was not my hair until I told them.   And for people who might want to do it themselves, the hair that is required made it much easier!


----------



## CaramelLites

I was in a rush Friday and didn't feel like wetting my hair. So I threw some chunky twist in and pinned them up.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## cheryl26

Decided to flat iron in this awful weather


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Day 2 WNG


----------



## bride91501

.:Eden:. said:


> Twist out...hair still kinda damp



.:Eden:.

Your hair is gorgeous. What products did you use for this twistout?


----------



## lushcoils

delitefulmane said:


> @winona,
> Well considering that I did them myself, , I think they look more natural-looking (i.e. believable) than kinky twists. Essentially, they are similar but you don't have to do anything special to the ends to get a curl like you do w/kinky twists! I went to work today and people didn't realize it was not my hair until I told them.   And for people who might want to do it themselves, the hair that is required made it much easier!




delitefulmane

what kind of hair do you use for the spring twists?


----------



## winona

[USER=202738 said:
			
		

> lushcoils[/USER];14026289]delitefulmane
> 
> what kind of hair do you use for the spring twists?



eonhair.com has some but they wont have it back in stock until 1st or 2nd week in September.  I am waiting impatiently


----------



## Sensual~Beauty

What's the difference between kinky and spring twists?


----------



## .:Eden:.

bride91501

Thanks! I used a modified Kimmaytube leave in using Oyin Hair Dew and Coconut Oil, then sealed with Dax. My hair was still damp when I took out the twists the next day, that's why its not soo defined (I'm not really into definition).


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trini_Chutney said:


> Day 2 WNG


 
you have beautiful bone structure and your hair looks so curly and pretty


----------



## NappyNelle

Damp, squishy puff


----------



## delitefulmane

lushcoils said:


> delitefulmane
> 
> what kind of hair do you use for the spring twists?


lushcoils, I don't think it has a name exactly? But yeah like the previous poster said, it is hair that E-ON sells for spring twists. 



Sensual~Beauty said:


> What's the difference between kinky and spring twists?



Sensual~Beauty, 
The method is the difference. For kinky twists, you roll and then twist the hair in two strands. For spring twists, all you do is twist like you're doing two-strand twists. HTH


----------



## winona

[USER=84759 said:
			
		

> Sensual~Beauty[/USER];14026631]What's the difference between kinky and spring twists?



Spring Twists
http://eonhair.com/Store/ProductIma...th=600&height=500&subset=product&imageId=5743

Kinky Twists
http://eonhair.com/Store/ProductIma...th=600&height=500&subset=product&imageId=5720

I think the major difference is spring twists do not need any special curling on the ends.  Spring twist also tend to be softer


----------



## belldandy

NappyNelle I love it!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

whiteoleander91 said:


> you have beautiful bone structure and your hair looks so curly and pretty


 
whiteoleander91 Thank you so much.


----------



## crlsweetie912

winona said:


> eonhair.com has some but they wont have it back in stock until 1st or 2nd week in September. I am waiting impatiently


 winona....
looks like it's in stock...
http://eonhair.com/Store/Product/EO1009.aspx


----------



## winona

[USER=12532 said:
			
		

> crlsweetie912[/USER];14032915]winona....
> looks like it's in stock...
> http://eonhair.com/Store/Product/EO1009.aspx



I know I placed my order and they sent me a message that the only colors they had were like blond and some other noone gets colors  I told them to cancel my order and asked when they would get colors in like 1b, 1b33 ect.  They the 1st or 2nd week in sept


----------



## pookaloo83

NappyNelle said:


> Damp, squishy puff




Cute!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

NappyNelle sooooo cute!!


----------



## Sianna

Haven't posted in here in a while. Hope no one minds if I post a bunch of pitchas. 

Wash 'N' Go puff from a couple weeks ago. 










Mini twists from last week.















And finally, today's blow-out. 















Sorry!  The pics are kinda huge, but I Photobucket was acting a little funny today, so I was having trouble resizing them the way I wanted to.


----------



## toiatoya

hi guys! I'm Latoia and I'm a long time lurker and a new Subscriber as of today! Here's my "everyday" today hair and my siggy pic!


----------



## Daeuiel

Welcome Latoia and 'Elmo'!


----------



## Mandy4610

My hair has been in cornrows for the last 4 weeks. I miss it so much but I am pushing to get 5 weeks out of these cornrows.


----------



## Etherealsmile

Twistout attempt #1


----------



## SavannahNatural

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout updo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using GT-I9000




Sorry if this was already asked and answered but can you show what the back looked like or explain?


----------



## SavannahNatural

mlwprima2 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Well I was struggling with how to go back natural. I didn't know if I wanted to gradually cut my perm out or just cut it off! Well, I just cut it ALL OFF! I absolutely love it! Here is the before and after!



Congratulations!


----------



## SavannahNatural

I finally got to the end of this 58 pages in like 5 days or so!  And I have so many hair inspirations and ideas!  I can't wait to come out of these twists to try them!  It took me forever to finish these mini twists and I plan on getting a good long while out of them!

Keep the hair porn coming please!!


----------



## pookaloo83

I need some new hairstyles. Lemme go  back to the first few pages. There's so much variety!


----------



## ellegantelle

My Braidout...
















More details on how I achieved this braidout on my blog: http://ellegantelle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Geminigirl

.................................


----------



## make_me_over

My first successful wash & go.


----------



## -PYT

Before:  






After:


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT that twistout is fiyah!!! How long did you keep the twists in before the twistout.


----------



## -PYT

Thanks pookaloo83!  I did them Monday and took them down this morning.


----------



## Shananyganz

I'm always all up in this thread...just thought I would contribute. Not from TODAY, but this past weekend.

~S~


----------



## c0urtkneee

-PYT I love your twistout results!


----------



## BrownEyez22

-PYT What products did you use, that is so pretty.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

@[email protected] said:


> Sorry if this was already asked and answered but can you show what the back looked like or explain?



@[email protected]

I don't have a pic of the back (sorry) next time I do it I'll try to remember to take one. I did a kind of bootleg french roll thingy in the back . That had me using like 50-11 bobby pins, so next time I'm going to try a loose flat twist going up towards my crown. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

PYT, that's what I call definition! Really nice.


----------



## Sesi

Daeuiel, can I just say I LOVE your supergirl costume!


----------



## Leigh

Shananyganz said:


> I'm always all up in this thread...just thought I would contribute. Not from TODAY, but this past weekend.
> 
> ~S~



I need to be up in here. Glad I found it.  It will cause me to stop doing the wash and go and possibly put a little effort into styling my hair.  Makes no sense that I've been so lazy.  I had to be for a while because of my schedule now it's just a habit. smh


----------



## Daeuiel

Sesi said:


> @Daeuiel, can I just say I LOVE your supergirl costume!


 
Thank you!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Geminigirl  I love this hairstyle 2!  Reminds me, need to hunt down co-worker who has picture of me in my puffs.


----------



## -PYT

BrownEyez22 my secret weapon for killer soft defined twistouts is petroleum jelly/vaseline  I twist on damp hair that's just wet enough to be able to manipulate btw


----------



## toiatoya

me today:



mom peeks in:



mom's length, im jealous  ! but she hates that it's thin  :


----------



## Damaged but not out

My first professional flat iron. lasted a full minute after unwrapping.








Had to pin it back. It still continued to explode in this confined state. The beehive was not intentional. But thems the breaks....in 92% humidity!!!


----------



## MzSwift

^^^I like it!


----------



## january noir

toiatoya said:


> me today:
> 
> View attachment 122473
> 
> mom peeks in:
> 
> View attachment 122475
> 
> mom's length, im jealous  ! but she hates that it's thin  :
> 
> View attachment 122477



toiatoya  My hair is thin like your moms. 
When I braid my hair, I have 2 skinny braids just like that.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Hope you ladies don't mind this spam! After washing and letting my hair dry , I sectioned my hair with fingers, applied a small amount of yes to cucumbers conditioner and a little oil, braided my hair lastnight in a few loose braids and this was the result. (Whoa that was one heck of a run-on). My hair's naturally very tightly coiled, so it's nice to have a change-up/more stretched look. I <3 braid-outs! As you can see in the last pic it didn't turn out "perfect", but I don't care I still love it lol and besides the back of my hair is the loosest area always (I have more waves in the very bottom center rather than curls).


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Pic is from the end of June.  I haven't had a steam treatment in months and the humidity got to it.








I always have some kinda hair accessory in my purse so I was able to get my hair under control with a flexi clip.


----------



## Softerlove

So, I was looking over pics in my phone and I realized that the one great hair day I had fell on my friends 25 th birthday, not mine lol.  My hair and color has since grown out a little and LHCF healthy hair practices would discourage what I did to get this style, plus the heat contributed to the breakage at the back..pics when I was getting ready and when I changed my outfit to go out. 

Darn, now I want to go out dancing. For you NYC girls, I was at Tonic East!
Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## rockstar

Softerlove said:


> Darn, now I want to go out dancing. For you NYC girls, I was at Tonic East!



Softerlove I was a NYC girl (for all of 9 weeks) & I loved Tonic when I went!! 

I'm soooooo ready to move back to NYC.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Been on vacation so no new styles. Loving all the twistouts and wng's from you ladies!


----------



## Softerlove

rockstar said:


> Softerlove I was a NYC girl (for all of 9 weeks) & I loved Tonic when I went!!
> 
> I'm soooooo ready to move back to NYC.



Lol!  I wonder if I saw you?!  But yes, tonic is fun, I finally went to the top floor where the music is lower and you can sit.  Its the enclosed rooftop.  
When your back and heading there PM me!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## Curly Luul

*

My twist out in a banana clip and Sunday my afro before washing it. xx*


----------



## cheryl26

^^ we did the same do -washed dried jaw clipped


----------



## Curly Luul

^^^ yours is sooo curly and bouncy i love it xx


----------



## kandiekj100

This is a braidout banana clip pony. I am still heavy sealing with vaseline.


----------



## kismettt

wet hair last night





flat twistout this morning.  

hate that the texture isn't super clear =/ sorry


----------



## tropical-punch

I love my hair like this.


----------



## Amoreofcurls

Braid out + humidity= great big hair day


----------



## Pharmgirl247

Me ps with my Bohyme Brazilian wavy weave. I decided to do a bang today.


----------



## prospurr4

Today, I felt like doing a banana clip pony:


----------



## ellegantelle

Today's Braid-Out. (Not Fluffed out...but I like the "calmer" look)


----------



## jamoca5

I picked out my fro today intending to go shopping, but then the earthquake stopped my plans... -.- Aw well. Here's my hair now!

*ETA:* Ugh, shrinkage takes NO prisoners...


----------



## toiatoya

Ok i love my temp job people...salt of the earth. . .but the air has been out for 2 days now. So I was joking with the owner's wife (who is also beautifully 11 years natural) that this is actually GOOD for our hair...like a steam treatment for two days straight!!! LOL Plus I have a "praise"!!! I have FINALLY found the key to happy hair for me -- One N Only Argan Oil Repairing Conditioner for cowashing, Giovanni Direct leave in, and VASELINE to seal!!! yayyy:creatures:creaturesI am soooo happy I could literally cry. So i had the best hair day in a LONG time (probably the whole 4 mos) today. Without further adieu, here's mah pic!!!


----------



## LovelyMsMinor

Amoreofcurls, I love your hair!! It is beautiful!


----------



## ashleymichelle1

These are box braids I did myself..It will be 3 weeks thursday that i've had them in. They look better the older they get..I love this protective style. I plan to install them again..the bad thing is it took me 3 days to complete them! I thought I would never get done...

eta: that random long braid looks weird in this pic lol..it looks right & you cant even notice it when my hair is pulled back tho..


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Finally flat-ironed my hair, I'd been putting it off for two months. Pulled it into a banded ponytail and will sleep with a roller on the end. Tomorrow I'll wear it down in large waves created by the bands.


----------



## toiatoya

Hope it shows up. Im very pround of my twist out bangs lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Loves Harmony

My twistout for today... Shrinkage not right. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using SCH-I500


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Result from yesterday's do - my hair's not uneven in the back, the curled-up side got wet. I'll purposely mist both rollers next time, I like the hard curl.


----------



## Melody.Monroe

TODAY!! LOL!


----------



## khpooh

I always think my twists look like gummy worms the way the curve


----------



## whiteoleander91

My wash and go yesterday. Yeah, I do a lot of wash and gos lol It looks stupid when I do anything else at this length 

















It held up really well! It was sooooooo friggin HOT yesterday and I was sweating a lot, so I was surprised.


----------



## Melody.Monroe

Today.


----------



## toiatoya

todas do'


----------



## New2me

whiteoleander91 said:


> My wash and go yesterday. Yeah, I do a lot of wash and gos lol It looks stupid when I do anything else at this length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It held up really well! It was sooooooo friggin HOT yesterday and I was sweating a lot, so I was surprised.



Love ur curls!

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Checking in during my honeymoon to show off my wedding day hair!


----------



## Fhrizzball

Anakinsmomma said:


> Checking in during my honeymoon to show off my wedding day hair!


Congrats on the wedding and love the hair! Where's the honeymoon at?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Melody.Monroe said:


> Today.
> 
> View attachment 122967


 

you have my dream hair! congrats on your BC


----------



## toiatoya

Elmo's first professional style!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Flat-ironed hair with Keracare Creme Press


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

whiteoleander91 said:


> My wash and go yesterday. Yeah, I do a lot of wash and gos lol It looks stupid when I do anything else at this length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It held up really well! It was sooooooo friggin HOT yesterday and I was sweating a lot, so I was surprised.


 


Beautiful hair -- reggie please!!


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Flat-ironed hair with Keracare Creme Press




OK i see you!


----------



## Fhrizzball

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Flat-ironed hair with Keracare Creme Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> Gorgeous did you blowdry before you flat iron? I'm living for the day that my hair can come out as silky as yours.


----------



## whiteoleander91

2sweetnsugarland said:


> Beautiful hair -- reggie please!!


 
Thank you! 


I cowash every day (start off with V05 Passion Fruit Smoothie as a sort of rinse and detangle with it in my hair, rinse, follow up with Suave Coconut or Garnier Fructis Pure Clean, sometimes I will use Giovanni 50/50 as my second contioner. You get the idea lol whatever my hair likes that I have on me)


I don't use cones. Finally decided to accept that my hair just doesn't like them lol I'm pretty stubborn 


Shampoo as needed (sulfate free, mostly Giovanni). I prefer to use bentonite clay though. I usually add some aloe vera gel and an oil to it as I mix it up.


Deep condition once or twice a week. I really like Ion's deep conditioners, the protein one and the moisturizing one. Mostly though, I just use a regular conditioner and leave it on for a few hours. I need to go out and get some more Ion though  


Still haven't found a moisturizer that hits all the right notes for me. Anything with shea in it seems to build up in my hair badly :/ 


So that's it lol Kinda sounds like a lot when I type it out. But it's quick and simple to me :3


----------



## RainyDaze

whiteoleander91 said:


> My wash and go yesterday. Yeah, I do a lot of wash and gos lol It looks stupid when I do anything else at this length
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It held up really well! It was sooooooo friggin HOT yesterday and I was sweating a lot, so I was surprised.


 
Your hair looks similar to mine, especially in the 2nd pic. Maybe, one day I'll get around to taking & posting pics of my hair.lol


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Fhrizzball said:


> Gorgeous did you blowdry before you flat iron? I'm living for the day that my hair can come out as silky as yours.



Fhrizzball, yes I did. I used a denman, Keracare Creme Press and a regular old Conair blowdryer. I air-dried a bit in sections first. I did that yesterday, and then flat-ironed today. I'm crossing my fingers that there's no texture change when I wash this out. The Keracare is supposed to be a heat protectant though.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout today.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:


> Twistout today.



Pretty!!! I wish my twistout attempts would look like this.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anakinsmomma said:


> Checking in during my honeymoon to show off my wedding day hair!


 


you're soo pretty!


----------



## WriterGirl

I'm 7 months into my transition. My staple style is Curlformers. I use a mix of long/wide and extra wide/long.

Here is my hair today (front, side, and back views).


----------



## -PYT

MyAngelEyez~C~U it looks so silky and smooth! Did it have that swang too? 

pookaloo83 I see you with that hang time! KUTGW ladies


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

-PYT said:


> @MyAngelEyez~C~U it looks so silky and smooth! Did it have that swang too?


Yep, it did when I first did it, LOL. I've loaded it down with antihumectants though, so it's got some weight to it now.


----------



## sunnieb

My "doing the laundry" hair



Sent from my Comet


----------



## toiatoya

today's look with the twists


----------



## SelahOco

BLOWOUT on a WINDY DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sesi

^^^I love your smile. That was like, the best accessory to go with your hair


----------



## SheenaVee

Some messy bun thingy I did today.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

My lazy bun

Eta: oops just realized the pic didn't show up. Here it goes.


----------



## Wildchild453

Modified TnC into a high bun like in Naptural85's newest video. Easiest bun in the world.


----------



## charislibra

I haven't posted in here in a long while. Haven't been taking pictures.


----------



## Oasis

@Sheena284, i would punch my own grandmother in the face for your hair.


----------



## SheenaVee

Oasis said:


> @Sheena284, i would punch my own grandmother in the face for your hair.



 Thank you!


----------



## SelahOco

^^ Hilarious!!!


----------



## Mandy4610

Haven't posted in here for a minute. My hair was braided for 5 weeks and I have been lazy with styling since I took them out. 

Looking good ladies!


----------



## Mandy4610

Sheena284 said:


> Some messy bun thingy I did today.


WOW, your curls I don't think I have seen curls like this ever! Beautiful!
Is this on a wash and go?


----------



## Katherina

ashleymichelle1

You are pretty!


----------



## SheenaVee

Mandy4610 Thanks so much!  

Yeah, it was on a wash and go. 
I mixed together ecostyler olive oil gel and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and that's what I used for the wash and go. I love the mixture coz it makes my hair so shiny! 
Also, I shingled it really thoroughly, actually taking each curl and smoothing it with product (took quite a while but this will last me a week so it's ok) which is probably why it turned out really defined.


----------



## Embyra

Sheena284 said:


> Some messy bun thingy I did today.




Sheena284what the feck have you been doing to your hair lately!!!! this looks so good


----------



## Ijanei

Sheena284 wow, damn, I'm lost for words on how gorgeous your hair is. I hope when my hair get's longer, my curls looks half as good as that.


----------



## pookaloo83

Wildchild453 said:


> Modified TnC into a high bun like in Naptural85's newest video. Easiest bun in the world.




I favorited that video. I tried to do it but I guess my hair's not long enough. Wildchild453 How long is your hair?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Failed twistout turned updo.


----------



## wavezncurlz

My curly pony - my ends are curled because of the ACV rinse I've been using! Thanks Nonie!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Sheena284 - I echo the admirers of your messy bun. I love that messy is cool now. I'd be in trouble if it weren't cuz my carefully coiffed hair is always in a messy hairdo by days end.


----------



## Nonie

wavezncurlz said:


> My curly pony - my ends are curled because of the ACV rinse I've been using! Thanks @Nonie!!!



wavezncurlz So purrty!!!!! :notworthy 

OK, now that you've faked the funk, what weave hair did you use? oke:

For real though, your hair looks beautiful! You know I'ma milk that honor of you giving me credit, don'tcha?  

Yes, y'all. That^^ hair looks hawt because of *me*. All because of *me*! I could make you all have hair like that, but I don't feel like it. Plus I'm charging more nowadays even if I had the time, which I don't. But yeah, let it be known far are wide. That hair right there is *MY* doing! _*dusts shoulders and blinks with eyes looking up...then jumps into the typewriter dance after crying out "Can't touch this!" "Hammer Time!" followed by Oh oh oh oh...♫*_


----------



## wavezncurlz

Nonie said:


> @wavezncurlz So purrty!!!!! :notworthy
> 
> OK, now that you've faked the funk, what weave hair did you use? oke:
> 
> For real though, your hair looks beautiful! You know I'ma milk that honor of you giving me credit, don'tcha?
> 
> Yes, y'all. That^^ hair looks hawt because of *me*. All because of *me*! I could make you all have hair like that, but I don't feel like it. Plus I'm charging more nowadays even if I had the time, which I don't. But yeah, let it be known far are wide. That hair right there is *MY* doing! _*dusts shoulders and blinks with eyes looking up...then jumps into the typewriter dance after crying out "Can't touch this!" "Hammer Time!" followed by Oh oh oh oh...♫*_


 
Nonie 
You have me rolling! You know I luv you girl! But really ya'll jump on the ACV bandwagon!


----------



## Softerlove

Ok, so I'm trying protective styling in place of low maintaine after somme WL thread gave me inspiration.  So I tried a high loose bun/drove with the windows down.  I took off the head band since it gives me a head ache, but its cute!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## kittenz

My lazy do for the last week and a half.






Pics from phone, sorry.

ETA: I think it's a good match.


----------



## kittenz

Softerlove said:


> Ok, so I'm trying protective styling in place of low maintaine after somme WL thread gave me inspiration. So I tried a high loose bun/drove with the windows down. I took off the head band since it gives me a head ache, but its cute!
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G


 

Softerlove When I was in HS I wanted my hair to do this but I coudn't figure it out. I still like it .


----------



## sarathu

Softerlove said:


> Ok, so I'm trying protective styling in place of low maintaine after somme WL thread gave me inspiration.  So I tried a high loose bun/drove with the windows down.  I took off the head band since it gives me a head ache, but its cute!
> 
> Sent from my MyTouch 4G



I looooove this!!! I cant wait until I can have this bun. What length is your hair??


----------



## Softerlove

kittenz said:


> @Softerlove When I was in HS I wanted my hair to do this but I coudn't figure it out. I still like it .



Thanks!  Me either, its still a work in progress, since the left side of the bun does not look as sexy as the right.



sarathu said:


> I looooove this!!! I cant wait until I can have this bun. What length is your hair??



My hair is just brushing APL, thanks to a bob I had, my left is a little shorter than the right.

I just clipped it loosely with a small butterfly clip type thingy, near where I tucked in my ends.  

Thanks ladies


----------



## Wildchild453

pookaloo83 my hair is bsl, although it doesn't seem that long.


----------



## Softerlove

From my trip to humid humid, did I mention humid florida two weeks ago.  But as I posted before, I'll be alternating with buns and flexi rods. Pics also in the "do you wear you hair out daily thread, so I thought if paste them here too!

Sent from my MyTouch 4G


----------



## SheenaVee

Hair today. 

I tried to do one of the buns that naptural85 did a tutorial on. I think she called this one the librarian bun or something? You part your hair into two sections vertically down the middle and then twist the two sections at the top of your head and pin it into a bun. Not a very good explanation lol. 

But here's the vid I got it from anyway: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obmsSydncLI


----------



## sunnieb

Off work today, so good 'ol fashioned ponytail is my style of choice:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## wavezncurlz

I usually do not wear my hair out. Today it's not too hot or humid so I did a TnC. I like my definition BUT....

I definitely have a mullet going on now.  My tail is WL when straight and when it's curly, it hangs. I think it's looser. I need an overall shape up.


----------



## Pooks

Last couple of weeks:-

Chunky braidout puff:




Seperated braidout in low puff:




Bantu knot out experiment:


----------



## Sesi

Pooks: That knot out looks lovely! wanna share the secret to getting it all sleek and shiny like that?


----------



## Pooks

Sesi - Thank you! I did it on dry stretched hair the day after I took down a set of minibraids.* I applied some Darcy's Botanicals Avocado & Honey Twisting Cream, smoothed it through with my Denman, then bantu knotted.* I only left these in for about 4 hours because I put the knots in too tightly. Good experiment.


----------



## MaraWithLove

The straight pics are from today-in one pic my hair was wrapped and in the other I shook my head out lol-I <3 wild styled hair!


----------



## leiah

banana clip


----------



## MzSwift

SelahOco said:


> BLOWOUT on a WINDY DAY!!!!!!!!!


 
Um.
You're in the midwest, I'm in the midwest.
Is there any chance of us meeting up so that I can molest, I mean, admire your hair?




LoL!   Beautiful hair, lady.


----------



## MzSwift

Went out with the ladies last night.  I finally took out my mini braids, rebraided and rocked a braid out.


----------



## tashboog

I did my 1st flexi rod set on natural hair last night


----------



## Vshanell

Sheena284 said:


> Some messy bun thingy I did today.


Dang your curls always be poppin girl! So pretty!  What do you use?


----------



## Vshanell

Sheena284 said:


> @Mandy4610 Thanks so much!
> 
> Yeah, it was on a wash and go.
> I mixed together ecostyler olive oil gel and shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and that's what I used for the wash and go. I love the mixture coz it makes my hair so shiny!
> Also, I shingled it really thoroughly, actually taking each curl and smoothing it with product (took quite a while but this will last me a week so it's ok) which is probably why it turned out really defined.


This is what I do as well.  I define each individual curl.  It's time consuming but lasts a week for me too so well worth it.  This dang humidity here lately has been really ruining my normal routine though. 

I will have to try your Shea Moisture/Ecostyler mix because I have plenty of both except I have the Argon oil Eco which is probably pretty similar.  I'm checking out your youtube video now.

I will participate w/pics in this thread soon.  Hopefully my hair won't be a HAM like it has most of this humid summer.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

......................................


----------



## Sesi

Church hair: twist-n-curl-out on three week old two-strand twists.


----------



## LoveCraze

Updo from a Twist-N-Curl.


----------



## SelahOco

MzSwift said:


> Um.
> You're in the midwest, I'm in the midwest.
> Is there any chance of us meeting up so that I can molest, I mean, admire your hair?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL!   Beautiful hair, lady.



Girl don't play!  You ain't but a hop, skip and a jump.

I just left you a comment before I saw your post.  Your hair is so full and beautiful.


----------



## Vshanell

Humidity had shrunk and swelled my hair up even more than normal smh. I've been using my normal products but my curls won't stay nice.


----------



## rockstar

Recently went to the salon for a blow out (and ridiculous experience, maybe I'll make a thread).


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^  rockstar OT but, your eyebrows are perfection!!!


----------



## sunnieb

My hair right now, full of nexxus humectress conditioner about to go dc:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## itsjusthair88

I've been wearing mini twists for over 2 months now, so I'm giving my hair a break, but I'm finding it's not really a break because every-day manipulation is killing me, can someone please help me with my FRIZZ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Labor Day wash and go!  Hair is still wet in the pics, just did my hair.






















Hope everybody has a fun and safe Labor Day! Enjoy the day off


----------



## prospurr4

My lazy, Labor Day bun, while I spend the day watching US Open tennis :


----------



## itsjusthair88

I feel like I JUST post a pic, because I did! Anyway, Labor Day neighborhood BBQ look, same crazy fro with the sides pulled up:


----------



## Bublin

My Freetress Afro phony pony (It was huge out of the packet so i gave it a major trim and the curls towards the base were looser)






ETA - OH BLOODY HELL - why do my pics come out so big!?


----------



## Renewed1

Pokahontas said:


> This is what I do as well.  I define each individual curl.  It's time consuming but lasts a week for me too so well worth it.  This dang humidity here lately has been really ruining my normal routine though.
> 
> I will have to try your Shea Moisture/Ecostyler mix because I have plenty of both except I have the Argon oil Eco which is probably pretty similar.  I'm checking out your youtube video now.
> 
> I will participate w/pics in this thread soon.  Hopefully my hair won't be a HAM like it has most of this humid summer.




@*Sheena284* and Pokahontas what video are you referring to for shingling?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Did I post my wedding hair pics on here? Don't want to post them again if I did and am too lazy to search the thread on my phone lol.


----------



## -PYT

Anakinsmomma you sure did and they were lovely


----------



## Rocky91

Bublin, that pony is super cute!
I just bought one- but I got the kid's version. It's pretty much the size of yours after you trimmed it.


----------



## sunnieb

MzSwift - that fro in your siggy makes me want to transition, like, NOW and I'm a diehard relaxed head!


----------



## leiah

Took down the bun I was wearing all day


----------



## MzSwift

sunnieb - Thanks lady!


----------



## CollegeGrad

Third day hair.  I sprayed it with water this morning.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

-PYT said:


> Anakinsmomma you sure did and they were lovely



PYT thanks!


----------



## lushlady

My puff and my bun I wore over the weekend.


----------



## ms.blue

Flatironed and trim my hair two days ago


----------



## keelioness

ms.blue: Ur hair looks thick and pretty! Do u color your hair? What type of flat iron/heat protectant did u use?


----------



## ms.blue

DP sorry


----------



## ms.blue

keelioness, thank you and I don't color my hair (my natural hair color is deep dark black almost jet black).  The heat protectants I used was keracare satin creme press and morrocanoil (both for the first time and I love the results) and the flatironed I used was sedu revolution 1" at 340 deg two swipes.  The first swipe was w/ the comb chase method and the second I was curled my hair w/ the flatiron which gave a sleeker but w/ body look.


----------



## NappyNelle

ms.blue Your hair color and that sheen are lovely! If I ever muster up the courage to flat iron, I'll use your method.


----------



## WhoIAm

Bublin said:


> My Freetress Afro phony pony (It was huge out of the packet so i gave it a major trim and the curls towards the base were looser)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - *OH BLOODY HELL* - why do my pics come out so big!?



I actually lol'ed at that.

My buns come out puny. I need to get a phony.


----------



## toiatoya

today's hair, i did my own flat twist!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Just sitting here drooling over all these gorgeous heads of hair.  each and every one


----------



## Embyra

itsjusthair88 said:


> I've been wearing mini twists for over 2 months now, so I'm giving my hair a break, but I'm finding it's not really a break because every-day manipulation is killing me, can someone please help me with my FRIZZ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?





itsjusthair88 said:


> I feel like I JUST post a pic, because I did! Anyway, Labor Day neighborhood BBQ look, same crazy fro with the sides pulled up:


----------



## TootiePie

Sheena284  - tried the SM and Eco styler mix and I loved it, my curls were beautiful a and so soft.   Its been rainy here so it puffed out but the first three days were epic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Damaged but not out

I did this today, at first I thought it was kind of homely, but the end pics (from the vid)made it look nice. So after washing my hair I tried it, no I'm not actually planning to leave my house today but whatever


















the video


----------



## wavezncurlz

Messy buns are my staple.


----------



## Afrobuttafly

itsjusthair88 girl what are you talking about?! Your hair is so full and fluffy and pretty. What frizz? Crazy? Try hot. Some of yall see your own hair way differently than I see it. All I see is beauty in various shades. Hmmph.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Embyra said:


>



OOOOH...my first "drool" LOL Thanks



Afrobuttafly said:


> itsjusthair88 girl what are you talking about?! Your hair is so full and fluffy and pretty. What frizz? Crazy? Try hot. Some of yall see your own hair way differently than I see it. All I see is beauty in various shades. Hmmph.



"Fluff" is just the nice way to say "frizz" hahaha but thanks though...we are iur own worst critics


----------



## Embyra

itsjusthair88 said:


> OOOOH...my first "drool" LOL Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> "Fluff" is just the nice way to say "frizz" hahaha but thanks though...we are iur own worst critics



your coils and ur texture is so freaking LUSH~!!!! .....if i saw you in public i would be tempted to touch/take a pic im sorry


----------



## Poohbear

ms.blue - what products did you use on your hair before straightening?



ms.blue said:


> Flatironed and trim my hair two days ago


----------



## itsjusthair88

Embyra said:


> your coils and ur texture is so freaking LUSH~!!!! .....if i saw you in public i would be tempted to touch/take a pic im sorry



That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said about my puff! Thanks!


----------



## ms.blue

Poohbear,
The only products I used before I flatironing were ors creamy aloe shampoo, dc megatek for protein, one n only hydrating mask mixed w/ silk amino acids and honeyquat..  I airdried in bantu twists and applied the keracare satin press and the moroccanoil.  I applied olive oil to my ends and wrapped my hair.  This is the first time not using a blowdryer or a leave-in before or after my flatironing and the results left me w/ sleeker and moisturized hair.


----------



## tropical-punch

Last week


----------



## sweet_silvia88

ms.blue said:


> Flatironed and trim my hair two days ago



Hey girl, how long have you been natural?


----------



## yaya24

My twists from last week.
I am going to try and make it 2 weeks with them.


----------



## bemajor

FROhawk


----------



## Pooks

Chunky braidout updo from a few days ago:


 

The mdium twists I'm rockin now in low side bun:


----------



## Vshanell

My twist n' curl that is growing as I take these pics lol.


----------



## bemajor

^^^ love your jewelry!!


----------



## Afrobuttafly

itsjusthair88 said:


> OOOOH...my first "drool" LOL Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> "Fluff" is just the nice way to say "frizz" hahaha but thanks though...we are iur own worst critics



Coming from someone else maybe, but that's not what I mean when I say fluffy. You're welcome.


----------



## Vshanell

After I got home from being in all this rain we're having. My hair is frizz city.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

^^^rolling eyes @ your "frizz city" hair. LOL As always, gorgeous!!


----------



## cheryl26

nothing special. brushed out after drying and pinned half up-don't know what to do with these bangs!


----------



## DejaVu2

Great thread


----------



## sunnieb

11 weeks post today:



Sent from my Comet


----------



## wavezncurlz

Pokahontas said:


> After I got home from being in all this rain we're having. My hair is frizz city.


 
see - I love the frizzy look better! It looks great! And your jewelry


----------



## Harina

ms.blue

Pretty hair!  I see you got that blue black. 



ms.blue said:


> @Poohbear,
> The only products I used before I flatironing were ors creamy aloe shampoo, dc megatek for protein, one n only hydrating mask mixed w/ silk amino acids and honeyquat..  I airdried in bantu twists and applied the keracare satin press and the moroccanoil.  I applied olive oil to my ends and wrapped my hair.  This is the first time not using a blowdryer or a leave-in before or after my flatironing and the results left me w/ sleeker and moisturized hair.




Wait so you shampoo your hair, then put the dc megatek on (as in this product:????? http://www.eqyss.com/mega_tek2.asp), then you wash that out? and apply the one n only hyrdating mask? Than wash that out? How long do you leave the megatek on and how long do you leave the one n only hydrating mask on?


----------



## ms.blue

Harina,  thank you

I left the megatek for maybe 15 min using a heating cap and used the hydrating mask for maybe 2 hours (one hour w/ heat and one hour w/o heat).  I needed protein so I used the megatek and it worked out fine.  My hair responds better to hydrolyzed keratin protein better than collegen or hydrolyzed animal protein.  This why I hate flatironing my hair b/c all the steps I do to get my hair prepared to flatiron.  It takes me 3 hours to flatiron which is a major improvement.

S/N:  I always get asked if I dye my hair b/c of how black and shiny it can get.  Lol


----------



## ms.blue

sweet_silvia88, I have been natural three years.


----------



## camilla

Sheena284 said:


> Ok, so I tried doing the pineapple thing last night, and this morning when I took my hair down it actually worked! My hair was still neat and frizz free and for once the curls weren't all weird and stretched looking like they used to get when I did the pineapple in the past.
> 
> But then last night when I had my hair up in the pineapple I was thinking, hmmm, this actually looks cute. I could wear this outside. So this morning, I put my hair back up in the pineapple, but slightly lower and I tightened up the ponytail holder a bit. And here are the results! Will probably be wearing my hair like this for the next few days.


 
*this makes me HOLD on and not relax!!!!!!!!!!! you hair is*


----------



## Alta Angel

Yesterday I tried a braidout with the flat twist headband.  You can't really see the definition in the pic, but this is my first time doing a relatively neat flat twist.

I set my hair using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and African Royale Braid Spray on dry hair the night before with about 12 braids.


----------



## curlcomplexity

My hair as of last week  I flat ironed and then wrapped sections around a "clipless" curling iron. My hair is in a bun this week


----------



## godzchildtoo

Alta Angel said:


> Yesterday I tried a braidout with the flat twist headband.  You can't really see the definition in the pic, but this is my first time doing a relatively neat flat twist.
> 
> I set my hair using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and African Royale Braid Spray on dry hair the night before with about 12 braids.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Curlykale

STUNNING picture!!! (the hair, the make up, the photo!!!)



qtslim83 said:


> My hair as of last week  I flat ironed and then wrapped sections around a "clipless" curling iron. My hair is in a bun this week


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I relaxed today after an 11 month stretch. During that time I wore protective styles and flat ironed maybe once a month and dusted. My pixie is growing out nicely. I'm slowing liking my hair a little better


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Alta Angel said:


> Yesterday I tried a braidout with the flat twist headband.  You can't really see the definition in the pic, but this is my first time doing a relatively neat flat twist.
> 
> I set my hair using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and African Royale Braid Spray on dry hair the night before with about 12 braids.



Very pretty


----------



## toiatoya

Just finished flat twisting the front with claudies isha. Hoping for another magical twist out in the am lol






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## yokourt

braidout today for the houston meet up .. GREAT TIME LADIES !!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Did a chunky braid out.


----------



## Rocky91

good lawd at all this damn sexy hair in here.


----------



## kandiekj100

^^yeah, what she said.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twist out on Friday.


----------



## pookaloo83

Flat twist out on Thursday


----------



## mech

i did a braid out earlier today. results turned out ok. the kinks in the back never hold as good as the ones in the front cause they're thicker, so it always looks a bit off. 









but judging from the length in the second pic, do yall think i can make bsl by the end of the year?

eta: o yea, cam quality sucks =/


----------



## Vshanell

Just a messy bun on braid out hair because I can't do anything else with it.


----------



## keelioness

KCcurly can u give us more details on ur braidout? products? etc? It looks so pretty. Your hair is so long and lush now! Did u take down your hair blog?  If not may I have the link? TIA


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

keelioness said:


> KCcurly can u give us more details on ur braidout? products? etc? It looks so pretty. Your hair is so long and lush now! Did u take down your hair blog?  If not may I have the link? TIA



Hey girl, thanks! My blog is www.newlynatural.com. 

For the braidout, I did about 10 braids, maybe. I deep conditioned, followed by just a little bit of Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie (that stuff can be so heavy) and grapeseed oil to seal. I brushed each section with my Denman before I braided it. I did not separate my hair at all after i took the braids out to maintain the chunkiness


----------



## KurlyNinja

Last Week WnG












Today - Pinned Up Mini Twists


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

sorry if this pic is sideways..
Wash n go






Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## ms-gg

Twist out from big ole foogly twists:


----------



## Vshanell

Wash n' go using tightly curly method. Products used were olive oil cholesterol leave-in and kinky curly curling custard.


----------



## MzSwift

ms-gg said:


> Twist out from big ole foogly twists:


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Teased out puff!


----------



## cheryl26

Used Coppola Keratin Infusion and airdried. Keeps the poof down most of the day.


----------



## .:Eden:.

Random updo


----------



## pookaloo83

.:Eden:. said:


> Random updo




Your twists are so juicy!

.:Eden:.


----------



## Napp

here is my everyday pony


----------



## -PYT

.:Eden:. This may sound weird, but the back of your neck/head look just like mine  I had to do a double take! Beautiful hair.


----------



## .:Eden:.

-PYT  That is hilarious thank you, but I do the sameeee thing too. I was looking at a pic the other day thinking _the back of this chick's head looks just like mine_


----------



## Bublin

My Sensationnel half WIG!!! I wore this for a night out. I felt like Diana Ross as i'm not used to wearing big hair.


----------



## toufa

MzSwift said:


>



Co-drooling.  I mean, co-signing. LOL!


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:


> @.:Eden:. This may sound weird, but the back of your neck/head look just like mine  I had to do a double take! Beautiful hair.



-PYT it does look like your neck!


----------



## Poohbear

I created this protective style with my blowdried natural hair just a few minutes ago:


----------



## BostonMaria

Got tired of the front of my hair being too long and blah.  I cut about 1 inch of the front section of my hair and I believe I cut close to 5 inches of hair.  For those that are in the hip length challenge with me, the rest of my hair is fine LOL


----------



## ChristmasCarol

BostonMaria

Looks good! I think I'll do the same thing on New Year's Day. I'm getting tired of the all-one-length look.

Like those shears, too


----------



## BostonMaria

sipp100 said:


> @BostonMaria
> 
> Looks good! I think I'll do the same thing on New Year's Day. I'm getting tired of the all-one-length look.
> 
> Like those shears, too



sipp100 Thanks! I got the scissors at Target.  
The front of my hair was touching my breastasis and I couldn't style it at all.  I want layers but no way I'm doing that by myself


----------



## ChristmasCarol

BostonMaria said:


> @sipp100 Thanks! I got the scissors at Target.
> The front of my hair was touching my *breastasis* and I couldn't style it at all. I want layers but no way I'm doing that by myself


 


That is my mini-goal! After it reaches (by Jan 1, hopefully), I'm getting some long layers in front. Not gonna do it myself, either.

Are they regla scissors?


----------



## Bublin

Twist-out - 2nd day hair


----------



## youwillrise

Bublin said:


> Twist-out - 2nd day hair





you sort of remind me of the singer lina.  hmmmm

very nice twistout


----------



## Bublin

youwillrise said:


> you sort of remind me of the singer lina. hmmmm
> 
> very nice twistout


 
I did a quick youtube search to see what she looked like 

youwillrise - thank you for the compliment.


----------



## delitefulmane

Poohbear said:


> I created this protective style with my blowdried natural hair just a few minutes ago:



Poohbear,
Please explain this? I like it!


----------



## Poohbear

delitefulmane said:


> Poohbear,
> Please explain this? I like it!



delitefulmane

I parted my hair in the middle to the crown. Then I flat twisted each side from the front to behind my ears. I used a ponytail holder to secure the end of the flat twist. Then I took the remaining hair that was in the back and nape area, flip it up and tucked the ends to form a round bun and secured it with that black hair barrette.

I still haven't mastered this style though. This is my first time doing it. After a few minutes, that bun started falling out from the sides, so I have to figure out how to keep it from becoming undone. I also would rather use hairpins than those two ponytail holders for the ends of my flat twists, but for some reason, the hairpins weren't making the flat twists secure enough for me. I'll just try this style again later.


----------



## wavezncurlz

BostonMaria said:


> Got tired of the front of my hair being too long and blah. I cut about 1 inch of the front section of my hair and I believe I cut close to 5 inches of hair. For those that are in the hip length challenge with me, the rest of my hair is fine LOL


 

I like! I'm getting my hair straightened and trimmed tomorrow. It's been since Christmas. While I think my hair is close to hip, it's likely uneven and thin. I think I will try layers.


----------



## -PYT

Mini Twists -- love them.


----------



## crlsweetie912

My rod set.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

-PYT said:


> Mini Twists -- love them.


-PYT

I LOVE your mini twists. For future references (I have a TWA right now.), how do you get your twists so uniform? What products do you use? And how long does it take for you to complete this style?


----------



## -PYT

nakialovesshoes Thank you!  I get them uniform by ensuring that each section that I'm twisting is the same size as the next.  If the sizes are a little off, no one will notice though  I also checked my hair in the mirror as I went along to make sure the back looked how I wanted to (not too much scalp showing, twist placement, etc)

I used shea butter for this set--that was my first time doing so and I like how it made my hair feel.  If stretched/blow-dried, it would probably take 6-8 hours probably since that would cut down on tangling.


----------



## BostonMaria

sipp100 said:


> That is my mini-goal! After it reaches (by Jan 1, hopefully), I'm getting some long layers in front. Not gonna do it myself, either.
> 
> Are they regla scissors?



sipp100 Ooh I have no idea. They are "on sale" scissors LOL I think they were $8.99! that's all I needed to see!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Rocking a puff with a black bow. My furbaby is also showing off his new haircut with matching black bow.


----------



## pjbapb

This is today's fabu twist out!


----------



## TaraDyan

Hey, everyone :

I told SherylsTresses that I was going to try her method of stretching out my hair using Curlformers first, and THEN doing a twist-out on dry, stretched out hair (I usually do them on wet, coily hair).  I definitely like this way better because the dry hair gives the illusion of thickness (my hair is on the thin side in density).

Thanks, Sheryl!


----------



## TaraDyan

Miryoku said:


> Rocking a puff with a black bow. My furbaby is also showing off his new haircut with matching black bow.


 
Cute hair ... and doggie too.


----------



## SherylsTresses

TaraDyan Absolutely stunning on you...!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

BostonMaria said:


> Got tired of the front of my hair being too long and blah.  I cut about 1 inch of the front section of my hair and I believe I cut close to 5 inches of hair.  For those that are in the hip length challenge with me, the rest of my hair is fine LOL



Wha??! You telling me not to cut my hair and there you are with the scissors!  It looks cute though!

Send me those shears plz 



-PYT said:


> Mini Twists -- love them.



I love them too!! Gawjess!!


----------



## Nonie

wavezncurlz said:


> My curly pony - my ends are curled because of the ACV rinse I've been using! Thanks Nonie!!!



wavezncurlz, before I tell a lie, do you do your ACV rinse at the end of your wash? Do you rinse is out?


----------



## wavezncurlz

Nonie
I left it in per your posts.


----------



## Nonie

wavezncurlz said:


> Nonie
> I left it in per your posts.



OK, I'm going to talk about you now then  since I've confirmed I wasn't going to lie.


----------



## delitefulmane

Miryoku said:


> Rocking a puff with a black bow. My furbaby is also showing off his new haircut with matching black bow.



Miryoku 
did you make this bow? or did you buy it?


----------



## Poohbear

Twistout on blowdried hair, picture taken this morning:


----------



## Keen

Poohbear said:


> Twistout on blowdried hair, picture taken this morning:



Nice! I remember when you BC.


----------



## keelioness

Poohbear..can u give us more details on how u acheived that look? I think I want twist outs to be my main hairstyle


----------



## Poohbear

keelioness said:


> Poohbear..can u give us more details on how u acheived that look? I think I want twist outs to be my main hairstyle



keelioness - My hair was previously blowdried before doing this style. I divided my hair into 4 sections: 2 on the side and 2 in the back. I put each section into 3 two strand twists. Before twisting, I applied EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel to dry hair (not a whole lot, just enough to give it some hold. After twisting, I rolled the twist around a gray flexirod. I slept like this then in the morning, I took out the flexirods, unraveled the twists, and fluffed my hair with my fingers into the desire shape. HTH!


----------



## 13roots

I can't believe I actually stepped out of the house like this today! I should take photos of the back of my head before stepping out the door. 






10 weeks post... 2 more to go.


----------



## Geminigirl

................................


----------



## JeterCrazed

Sheena284 said:


> Hair today.
> 
> I tried to do one of the buns that naptural85 did a tutorial on. I think she called this one the librarian bun or something? You part your hair into two sections vertically down the middle and then twist the two sections at the top of your head and pin it into a bun. Not a very good explanation lol.
> 
> But here's the vid I got it from anyway:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obmsSydncLI


This is a beautiful head of hair. If you even THINK to relax it, I will find you.


----------



## Magnolia85

My first decent looking twist out...




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## JeterCrazed

Call me Bun B

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## MsKikiStar

sorry they're a lil fuzzy but the bathroom light was too close


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Geminigirl Your thickness is to die for. Love your hair.


----------



## Geminigirl

nakialovesshoes said:


> Geminigirl Your thickness is to die for. Love your hair.



Thank you.  My hair has thickened up with coconut oil. : )

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## Poohbear

That twist-out did not last long, lol. After I got home that day, it was a fro-out. So I styled my hair like this...






Here's how I wore it today:











I hope I can keep my hair in this style for a while so I can LEAVE MY HAIR ALONE!


----------



## Carmelella

my fave pic is of you smiling!!  gorgeous!



Geminigirl said:


> I blow dried my hair last night and did a braid out. I didn't use gel and it was rainy today so my hair turned in to this lol. I love my hair she just needs a name. Maybe I'll call her Gemini cause she has so many dang personalities like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you DARE call me side show BOB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even tried to smile for ya'll but I just don't like it lol. You can tell it's not 100. I hate this pic but I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't blow dried in awhile but my hair has grown YAY!


----------



## KurlyNinja

delitefulmane said:


> @Miryoku
> did you make this bow? or did you buy it?



It was a silky looking headband I bought from Walgreens. I took the little fake bow they have on it. Which the "bow" that comes with the headband is really small and cheap looking and I just tied my hair up with the band part and put it into a bow. They have other designs as well.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

I'm getting frustrated with my hair. I cant wait to get out of the awkward phase.


----------



## JeterCrazed

LaughingOctopus said:


> I'm getting frustrated with my hair. I cant wait to get out of the awkward phase.



It's cute! What the heck are u talking about? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## cheryl26

I started out with this but figured it looked stupid since I couldn't hide the scrunchie








so I tried this, nothing fancy. I cut my own hair


----------



## ellegantelle

My wash n wait n go.

I washed my hair, detangled with kckt, put 8 twists in and rods for definition. Waited 20 min and removed. These pictures are of my hair when it was dry.



Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## MzSwift

cheryl26
The first style looked cute!
It's okay if they show


----------



## thefineprint

Piled on the back of my head at the Austin Pecan Street Festival a few hours ago


----------



## PoisedNPolished

Today was wash day so it's in a bun for the next few days.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

My style for the week:


----------



## NaturallyTori

thefineprint said:


> Piled on the back of my head at the Austin Pecan Street Festival a few hours ago


 

Off topic, but I'll be at the festival tomorrow. I'm kind of excited. I've never been before.


----------



## sunnieb

Been running around since 7:30am!  I'm 13 weeks post so I can't comb all the way through my dry hair. 

I just moisturized and put in a flexi 8 clip ponytail.  



Sent from my Comet


----------



## wavezncurlz

My first successful WnG in a long time - thanks to my  cut.








Tried to do my hairsticks and I had pieces falling out. But at least I have my backup hairdo.


----------



## sarathu

PoisedNPolished I looove your bun how did you do it?


----------



## yaya24

*Mini twists for the gym::*

Before styled:






After:


----------



## PoisedNPolished

sarathu said:


> PoisedNPolished I looove your bun how did you do it?



I brushed my hair up with a little ecostyler gel and put it in a high bun. Then I put on a silk scarf for a few minutes to smooth. Next I take 2 tracks of hair and wrapped around and pinned where I wanted and this was the outcome. Every time it looks a little different.


----------



## sunnieb

My running to the store baseball cap look



Sent from my Comet


----------



## Napp

here is a bun i did today. its from a twist out that didnt fully dry. im too lazy to resize


----------



## tropical-punch

bantu knot out pack into a pony puff


----------



## kandiekj100

This is a banana clip pony and a fake bang. I achieved the fake bang but just sectioning off the front portion of my hair, rolling it under and holding it in place with a few bobby pins.


----------



## Curly Lee

2 day old twistout pinned back with a lil bang thingy. (awesome description right?)
I'm at work. I've been on hold for 15 minutes.


----------



## pookaloo83

Curly Lee you have a cute face! And your hair is so thick!!


----------



## Curly Lee

pookaloo83 *blushes at desk* thank you!


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn

Homework hair


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first Bantu knot-out! I had to pin up the sides because it looked a little cray cray. DH loves it!


----------



## Rocky91

stuntin' in the library when i should be studying. 
i just lightly flatironed (huge sections, in a rush) yesterday.
straight-ish hair is kinda easier on me when i'm busy.


----------



## WriterGirl

Rocky91 Werk!


----------



## ricobb

kandiekj100 said:


> This is a banana clip pony and a fake bang. I achieved the fake bang but just sectioning off the front portion of my hair, rolling it under and holding it in place with a few bobby pins.



Cute! What type of hair did you use?


----------



## Poohbear

Yesterday's bantu knot out:


----------



## itsjusthair88

Haven't posted in awhile...the same little crazy fro, I'm still upset at my hair (long story) so I am kinda neglecting it...bad me -_- I am going to twist it up real soon:


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> stuntin' in the library when i should be studying.
> i just lightly flatironed (huge sections, in a rush) yesterday.
> straight-ish hair is kinda easier on me when i'm busy.




I love when you post your hair Rocky91. That's a light flatiron! It looks good. Did you blow it out a little first?


----------



## SouthernBeauty

Just wildin out!


----------



## kandiekj100

ricobb said:


> Cute! What type of hair did you use?


 
ricobb, thanks chica! It's my hair. I don't have my hair cut in the front to make a real (permanent) bang and I didn't want to cut my hair, so I just sectioned off the front portion, twisted the bottom of the section, tucked it under, pinned it and fanned it out. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> I love when you post your hair Rocky91. That's a light flatiron! It looks good. Did you blow it out a little first?



pookaloo83, aww thanks! I love your hair too girl-it's grown soo much.
yep i blew it out on low heat first. i just wanted enough straightness to get a stretched bantu knot out look.


----------



## whiteoleander91

today's wash and goooo


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Bantu knot-out round two! I used smaller knots...











Close up of a curl


----------



## toiatoya

today's wash n go. im stuck on wng's now because the one i did last week for church came out gorgeous and lasted for 4 days. im attempting that again...

today's wng


sunday's wng


----------



## nakialovesshoes

toiatoya Hey there. Are you using your color to mark your growth or are you going to color again? Just all up in your afro is all...


----------



## wavezncurlz

One of the benefits of shorter hair is a puff that doesn't fall over and is perfectly round:


----------



## Raspberry

Bantu Knot-out


----------



## keelioness

Poohbear...is that a wet bantu knot  out? What products did u use? So pretty!


----------



## Poohbear

keelioness said:


> Poohbear...is that a wet bantu knot  out? What products did u use? So pretty!



keelioness - No. This is a bantu knot out done on previously blowdried hair. I used a small amount of Eco Styler Olive Oil Gel on each section. I put my hair into 6 bantu knots: 2 on top, 2 on the sides, and 2 in the back.


----------



## bajandoc86

Poohbear Gorgeous hair!


----------



## kandiekj100

Big bun made using 2 packs of braiding hair. One is a 1b and the other a 1b/30 (mostly 30). I liked it initially but I think it needs tweaking. Less hair maybe? Maybe just the 1b.


----------



## Nonie

wavezncurlz said:


> One of the benefits of shorter hair is a puff that doesn't fall over and is perfectly round:



Ooooh, wavezncurlz, a little birdie told me about your puff--coz I do talk about your hair and its ability to puff a lot behind your back BTW  --and I'm so glad I didn't miss these pics! I think this is the first time I've seen a true puff on your grown head.  It's simply beautiful!!! :notworthy (For those who don't know, I'm Nonie and I love afro puffs!)

I'm so excited you are getting to enjoy your shorter length. How did you create the puff?  Just combed it out?  Coz I be hearing rumors that some people can't do it.  

Anyway while I was here, I ended up spending about 15 minutes looking at all the lovely heads up in here!!!  I feel there should be a coffee table book of just all the pics in this thread. No words, just photos of the wonderful creations. 

I'm glad this thread exists. All you models should brace yourself for the day I'll be hitting you up for instructions on creating the styles.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Nonie said:


> Ooooh, wavezncurlz, a little birdie told me about your puff--coz I do talk about your hair and its ability to puff a lot behind your back BTW  --and I'm so glad I didn't miss these pics! I think this is the first time I've seen a true puff on your grown head.  It's simply beautiful!!! :notworthy (For those who don't know, I'm Nonie and I love afro puffs!)
> 
> I'm so excited you are getting to enjoy your shorter length. How did you create the puff?  Just combed it out?  Coz I be hearing rumors that some people can't do it.
> 
> Anyway while I was here, I ended up spending about 15 minutes looking at all the lovely heads up in here!!!  I feel there should be a coffee table book of just all the pics in this thread. No words, just photos of the wonderful creations.
> 
> I'm glad this thread exists. All you models should brace yourself for the day I'll be hitting you up for instructions on creating the styles.



Nonie - When I think of round puffs, I think of you. You are the queen of round puffs. I didn't do much to create it. Just brushed it back, used not much product, and fluffed it as it dried so it didn't dry as curly. No ancient secret or anything.


----------



## toiatoya

nakialovesshoes said:


> @toiatoya Hey there. Are you using your color to mark your growth or are you going to color again? Just all up in your afro is all...


 

well i've decided i don't want to color again. i kinda like how it's growing out, plus i colored so much when i first bc, i think i may have damaged the ends a little. im trying to hold on to em though 

no worries, thanks for the mention!


----------



## ricobb

kandiekj100 said:


> ricobb, thanks chica! It's my hair. I don't have my hair cut in the front to make a real (permanent) bang and I didn't want to cut my hair, so I just sectioned off the front portion, twisted the bottom of the section, tucked it under, pinned it and fanned it out. I hope that makes sense.



Thanks for the response. I'm going to have to try that bang trick! I don't want to cut any bangs quite yet either, especially when I can create faux bangs !


----------



## shasha8685

Switched up half wigs for the month of October. 

Currently rocking: Vanessa La Doral


----------



## LaughingOctopus

First set of mini twists! I love them!


----------



## bajandoc86

LaughingOctopus You have gorgeous skin! and i am loving those mini twists


----------



## LaughingOctopus

bajandoc86

Thank you so much! Nubian heritage African black soap and jojoba oil make my skin glow!


----------



## Embyra

Nonie said:


> Just combed it out?  Coz I be hearing rumors that some people can't do it.


Nonie


----------



## MzSwift

Here's my unstretched braidout from Friday, 30-Sep-11 (done on wet hair):


----------



## lijm83

I tried out Curls Creme Souffle yesterday on cleansed hair. I have a whole lot of shrinkage, but also movement, definition and moisturized hair.


----------



## Poohbear

MzSwift said:


> Here's my unstretched braidout from Friday, 30-Sep-11 (done on wet hair):



MzSwift, nice hair. Where did you get your white blazer from???


----------



## MzSwift

Poohbear 
I got it from JCPenny -- on clearance.


----------



## NappyNelle

Tuck-under bun.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Been feeling sickish today  Can't wait to have more length...another wash and go :/ I know, I'm boring lol. I love seeing all the different things you ladies do to your hair


----------



## cheryl26

Got bored so I flatironed even though I have to wash it out in the mornin


----------



## JeterCrazed

cheryl26 said:


> Got bored so I flatironed even though I have to wash it out in the mornin



I did that last week 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

My hair for the week:


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Decided to stop being lazy and rollerset my hair. This is my natural texture, for reference (pic taken a few months ago):






I waited until about 60% dry so that I wouldn't have to sit under the dryer so long. I worked a quarter-sized amount of IC Fantasia Serum throughout and didn't use any setting lotion or other products. After the set was dry, I put my hair into a high bun and went to bed. I flatironed on a low setting yesterday morning and went back under the dryer for a silk (saran) wrap. I wrapped it back up last night, and this is the result *please ignore the raggedy ends, I'm only dusting while transitioning and when I BC I will make the hemline blunt*:






I'll probably do this every 2 or 3 weeks for the rest of the fall/winter.


----------



## sunnieb

Bah humbug!

I hate that I can't see all the pictures in this thread!  I just see red x's on some of ya'lls posts! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## wavezncurlz

Still can't do a full bun with all these layers but I'm twisting and turning my sticks until something holds!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout.


----------



## crlsweetie912

pookaloo83 your hair is SICK!  It has grown so much!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

crlsweetie912 said:


> @pookaloo83 your hair is SICK!  It has grown so much!!!




Thanks!  Sometimes I feel like it's not growing.


----------



## Ltown

sipp100 said:


> Decided to stop being lazy and rollerset my hair. This is my natural texture, for reference (pic taken a few months ago):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I waited until about 60% dry so that I wouldn't have to sit under the dryer so long. I worked a quarter-sized amount of IC Fantasia Serum throughout and didn't use any setting lotion or other products. After the set was dry, I put my hair into a high bun and went to bed. I flatironed on a low setting yesterday morning and went back under the dryer for a silk (saran) wrap. I wrapped it back up last night, and this is the result *please ignore the raggedy ends, I'm only dusting while transitioning and when I BC I will make the hemline blunt*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably do this every 2 or 3 weeks for the rest of the fall/winter.








@sipp00, you are doing awesome on your transition.  Pretty!


----------



## Tamster

My first legit puff. i never tried one before. dont ask why. makes no sense to me either. i guess i never had a stocking on hand???  anyways.. there she is.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

*Sneaking phone pics at work*


Twist out bun


----------



## tapioca_pudding

pookaloo83 you get SO much definition in your twist outs!!!! *throws a rock at you*  jk, I'm just jealous.

Okay sooooo I got some highlights, and I did a semi-successful twist out.  It's not as defined as I'd like, but I'm learning.  I used Donna Marie curling cream and a little Eco on damp hair, and flat twisted over night.  Here's a pic of the twists (you can see the highlights pretty well), and then a finished look.  If I can get the hang of this, this will be my winter style.  Now I have to find a great DC to take care of these highlights.


It's getting a liiiiitle boofy but not nearly as much as past times.  I'm gonna figure out how to preserve it tonight.

Okay, I'm done being excited lol.


----------



## rainbowknots

sunnieb, are you viewing this thread from work? When I'm at work, some of the pictures don't show up for me because the host site is blocked. Tinypic is blocked on our network, so if anyone posts a picture with tinypic I can't see it.


----------



## kandiekj100

Dry twistout updo . I was going for a twistout on dry hair but  I had to put that sucker up some kind of way. I think I've only ever done maybe one decent twistout ever. *sigh*


----------



## keepithealthy

Still rocking mini braids in my natural hair. Love the ease.


----------



## pookaloo83

keepithealthy love the colorrrrrrrr!


----------



## keepithealthy

pookaloo83 said:


> keepithealthy love the colorrrrrrrr!



pookaloo83 thanks!


----------



## -PYT

keepithealthy how long did those take you to do??


----------



## keepithealthy

-PYT said:


> keepithealthy how long did those take you to do??



PYT  FOREVER!!!  lol no just kidding...they took me about 13 hours over a 3 day period. I initially did enough to put into a ponytail the first day and then finished the rest over the following two days. I have a really small head though lol Braiding them wasn't so bad though because I braid fast and I used to braid my hair a lot with synthetic hair when I was younger. It's the take down I'm worried about


----------



## Napp

I liked my bantu knot out


----------



## SheenaVee

Hair yesterday, today, and probably tomorrow. Bun.


----------



## cheryl26

Tried a bun as well today, looks a little sloppy b/c it was hot and humid


----------



## Geminigirl

keepithealthy said:


> Still rocking mini braids in my natural hair. Love the ease.



Beautiful ends! 

Sent from my LG-LW690 using LG-LW690


----------



## lijm83

3 styles 1 day

First style of the day, going on a visit.





2nd style when I got back home.






3rd style also when I was at home, but wanted to try out something new for me 





Just in case the pictures won't show, I attached them as well.


----------



## prospurr4

Yesterday's rollerset...


----------



## Boop.

Dragging around the house


----------



## KimPossibli

my fro off to work...


----------



## mrsjohnson75

Yesterday's braidout


----------



## lijm83

Another ponytail , I love how big it is getting!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Me today


----------



## bajandoc86

Hi Ladies!! 

So I finally took out my braids after 8 weeks. Prepooed with condish + castor and avocado oil, shampooed, did a tea rinse, Protein and Moisture treatments under my steamer, then prepped for twists. Here are some pics. Oh, I also basically BCed.....finally got rid of the remaining relaxed ends.

After I removed the braids and detangled, I slathered on conditioner plus oils and made some big chunky twists.





I started twisting from the back..used BFH leave in, Silk Dreams leave-in and Eco-styler gel(pink)





When I got to the front sections.....my relaxed ends were looking pitiful and I was at a loss as to what to do....





I just cut them off and kept on moving.....

And THIS is the end result.











 <-----Please excuse the messy apartment 
The ends looking bushy, they need to be clipped a little more.











I am getting better at twisting now 

Hairstyle is inspired by the luscious hairdos of @ms-gg


----------



## NaturalLibra

My first bun, heading out to dinner.

Happy thanksgiving to any fellow Canadians!


----------



## fitnessmommy

My braid out. I length checked over the weekend. Blow out - light flat iron & 6 braids overnight.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Trying out the Celtic Girl...Dunno yet...


----------



## cheryl26

brushed out unspectacular updo


----------



## tropical-punch

Bantu knot out ponytail


----------



## Damaged but not out

10 month lapse


[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/005-6-2.jpg[/IMG]


Only posted, to make it 3 bajans on one page!


bajandoc86
Itgirl


----------



## Rocky91

i did a rollerset last night-flat ironed the roots. didn't pincurl or anything. just piled it up, added two flexis to my bang pieces. so it's frizzy, but oh wells. More pics in the Rollersetting thread if you're interested.


----------



## neisharenae

My hair when i first did it... starting my transition



and my hair after i put a scarf on lol


----------



## Cocoeuro

French Braid!!!  My hubby, not the biggest fan of natural hair, complimented this style!!


----------



## Curly Lee

Braidout that I put into a bun. Bleh. I like my hair out and *BIG* But I really need to get with protective styling, I'm new at bunning so IDK how to make it less puffy yet.


----------



## Victoria44

braid out.  I have NO clue how to get my crown area to hold a style.  Its so fine, and frizzy


----------



## sunnieb

Bun gone crazy - my bun from today just fell and rebelled



Sent from my Comet


----------



## cheryl26

just a worn-out ponytail


----------



## Harina

mrsjohnson75 said:


> Yesterday's braidout



Pretty! What products did you use? Tia!!


----------



## growingbrown

At work.






Sent from my PG06100 using PG06100


----------



## BluPhoenix

Hey everyone!

Here's my attempt at an air-dried braidout. My hair takes FOREVER to dry so it was still a little damp the next morning. I call it Wet & Wavy.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Decided to braid my hair:


----------



## hair4romheaven

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm having a really great hair day!! Tried applying the gel in a different way and I love the results


----------



## kandake

Frizzy twistout


----------



## winona

Fresh braidout done with GVP leave in and ceramide pomade(homemade) 1 on each front side, 2 on each side, 1 in back (each side) all set as tight as possible on tan rod rollers so I don't have to worry about collar rubbing

My hair feels awesome


----------



## LynnieB

Classic everyday 2 ponytail hair.  Too lazy to bust out the hotcomb so just blew it dry and ponied up!


----------



## yaya24

Got some Senegalese Twists yesterday.

My fall PS!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

yaya24 even though you blurred your eyes your really pretty and so is your hair.


----------



## yaya24

GoddessMaker Awwe thanks!! You are in DFW (I see). So am I!!


----------



## dachsies_rule!

whiteoleander91 How did u apply the gel to get that result, it's really pretty


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

yaya24 yes I am..Im hoping to get of the DFW its like I don't mix here like oil and water..


----------



## yaya24

GoddessMaker Awwe I'm sorry to hear that!
Where are you originally from?

Your posts are always sooo positive!!

We should do lunch or Happy Hour sometime before you leave.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

yaya24 I'm born and raised in Dallas..Im in Arlington now.Yes I would love that as it would be nice to meet some awesome ladies.


----------



## yaya24

@GoddessMaker Really?!? Oil and water and you've been here the whole time?

No bueno.
Yes ma dear, its time to venture off to a new home.

I love to travel to get away, but Texas has my heart.

I'll send you a PM!!


----------



## LadyRaider

This is my hair after walking in a parade in West Texas this morning (walking and running to hand out flyers and then get back in line.) Then I went to a Zumba event. Outside. On pavement. 90 degree heat. Over an hour outside (no shade in West Texas!) There's not a lot of humidity here... BUT it was a high energy zumba session and the MAIN place I sweat is in my head.  I will also add that I was SWANGING my hair too. 

I'm natural, and I don't straighten that often. And I'm not particular good at getting my hair really straight at all. 


All of that to say... Living Proof No Proof Styling Cream is the shizzz. I also used a little KeraCare Oil Sheen/Humidity Block, but I think the trick was in the Living Proof. 

Check out the pic after major exercise, major sweating on a HOT day! No Frizz, No Poof!


----------



## Raspberry

Wow LynnieB, you have enough hair for like fo' five people..


----------



## youwillrise

LynnieB said:


> Classic everyday 2 ponytail hair.  Too lazy to bust out the hotcomb so just blew it dry and ponied up!





UGH!  NO ONE CARES THAT YOUR HAIR STRETCHES ACROSS MULTIPLE STATE LINES!





: P  fun ponytails.


----------



## JeterCrazed

youwillrise said:


> UGH!  NO ONE CARES THAT YOUR HAIR STRETCHES ACROSS MULTIPLE STATE LINES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : P  fun ponytails.



I know, right?! *rolls eyes* 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## Victoria44

MY FIRST HALF WIG! I'm having so much fun with her lol.  The only part that's my hair is the twist in the front.

ETA: does anyone know where i can get half wigs of a kinkier texture? I brushed this one out some but i'd like one closer to my true texture


----------



## whiteoleander91

dachsies_rule! said:


> @whiteoleander91 How did u apply the gel to get that result, it's really pretty


 


dachsies_rule! thank you! 

How I applied the gel:

Well, first I just detangled really well in the shower, then once I was out, started applying activator gel to my hair as if I were trying to pull it back into a ponytail, making sure that all of my hair from front to back was covered. I squished the gel through my hair and kept pulling/rubbing it back, applying a little extra to my ends, but still just kept pulling it back like a ponytail until I felt I had enough gel on so that it wouldn't frizz. I applied a really light amount of some blue Eco styler (just to be sure it wouldn't get poofy), slipped on a headband and _lightly _(well, more like barely) shook my head left to right (while leaning a bit forward) to help bring the curls a little bit more to the front. Then I left it alone lol I'm kinda OCD about frizz, so I always end up putting on wayyyy too much gel. Doing it this way really helped me cut back. I've found that applying gel in sections, whether raking or smoothing, reeeeally doesn't work for me (same with detangling for some weird reason) and I just work with my hair as one whole unit and squeeze/smooth gel through, since I've noticed that I'm less heavy handed this way. I've been squeezing/smoothing gel through my hair instead of in sections for a while now, but just yesterday tried doing it in the way I previously described. 

Wow, that was a lot lol but it all only took me about 5 mins. I hope that made sense...  If it didn't, just let me know.


----------



## naturalbeautyqween

This is what I'm rockin most days... My puff is always my go to hairstyle


----------



## Shadiyah

wavezncurlz said:


> Still can't do a full bun with all these layers but I'm twisting and turning my sticks until something holds!



wavezncurlz I am so in love with your new cut, don't love so much that you lost so much hair but it is bangin.


----------



## Shadiyah

bajandoc86 said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I just cut them off and kept on moving.....
> 
> And THIS is the end result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <-----Please excuse the messy apartment
> The ends looking bushy, they need to be clipped a little more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting better at twisting now
> 
> Hairstyle is inspired by the luscious hairdos of @ms-gg



bajandoc86 Love your twist they came out great!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Shadiyah said:


> wavezncurlz I am so in love with your new cut, don't love so much that you lost so much hair but it is bangin.




Thank you so much Shadiyah. 
I am starting to get used to it and the ease - it's literally shake and go. I NEVER could do that when it was longer. I am hoping with the shape, it will hold WnG's easier as it gets longer.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Victoria44 said:


> MY FIRST HALF WIG! I'm having so much fun with her lol.  The only part that's my hair is the twist in the front.
> 
> ETA: does anyone know where i can get half wigs of a kinkier texture? I brushed this one out some but i'd like one closer to my true texture





If you hadn't said it, I'd have thought that was your hair. It is very cute!


----------



## kandake

Today's puff.  Please excuse my sleepy face.


----------



## Shadiyah

wavezncurlz said:


> Thank you so much Shadiyah.
> I am starting to get used to it and the ease - it's literally shake and go. I NEVER could do that when it was longer. I am hoping with the shape, it will hold WnG's easier as it gets longer.



wavezncurlz I think my hair is kinda shape like that because it growing out in layers once it had been cut off to 1/4". that cut gives you volume and like you said just shake and go. like turn your head upside down and man it just gets big. lol love it. how long is the longest layer?


----------



## wavezncurlz

Shadiya
The longest layer is right above bsl when straight - apl when curly.


----------



## Poohbear

Oct 3rd - Bantu Knot Out






Oct. 13th - High Bun


----------



## crlsweetie912

Back to my updo's, fresh color and relaxer touch up this weekend....


----------



## Vshanell

Why do my braid-outs always turn out like this, ugh!  I give up. Not what I was going for.


----------



## NappyNelle

So many pretty ladies here!

Here are my two week old twists.


----------



## kandake

yaya24 your senegalese twists are beautiful.  I was going to get them about a month ago.  I made the appointment and then canceled because I chickened out.

I may revisit them. 

Don't be alarmed if I PM you about maintenance and how they're coming along.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Flat ironed a few days ago...

Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD


----------



## pookaloo83

Ebony Majesty said:


> Flat ironed a few days ago...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



You and your hair are very pretty! Ebony Majesty


----------



## yaya24

kandake Thanks!!

My PMs are wide open !!

I actually chickened out of 2 prior set appointments. I have been eyeing the twists since 2009.

The ladies who where doing my hair were given "rules" before they started .


----------



## fifi134

Just a twist-out that I pinned up.


----------



## toiatoya

Hey guys! Im still around lol. Tomorrow is my bday so...this is last day of 28 hair! ♥

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## MaraWithLove

Ebony Majesty said:


> Flat ironed a few days ago...
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Desire HD



Beautiful!


----------



## Hairsnob

My Updo that creates the illusion of a full bun.


----------



## kandiekj100

Hairsnob, I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Hairsnob

kandiekj100 said:


> @Hairsnob, I can't see the pictures.


 
@kandiekj100

Sorry, I just added them in the attachments also so hopefully you can see them now.


----------



## kandiekj100

Thanks for going back and reposting. I can actually now see both sets of pictures.  Very pretty and love the accessory.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Hairsnob
Can you take us through your steps to acheive that look?


----------



## bajandoc86

Shadiyah Thanks chica!


----------



## Hairsnob

wavezncurlz said:


> @Hairsnob
> Can you take us through your steps to acheive that look?


 
wavezncurlz

Here is what I did to get that updo:

I put the flat-iron on a very low temp of about 200F and just put a quick bend going up in the sides and back, about four total (Bend the left and right side sections up in one pass and two bends up for the back). I didn't flat-iron the ends, only the root to get the bend for fullness. You could also do flexi-rods but I didn't have time.

Took each side section and held them together at the crown and held them down with a hair pin.

Then pulled the remaining back hair up so that the ends met the crown of the other pieces. It's like you're folding or wrapping a present. 

Then you  just put your hair accessory over the crown where they all meet in the middle.  

The sad thing is I'll probably never get it to be like this again because it's never the same the second time.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

October "Wash n Gos"


----------



## LoveisYou

rocking my petite afro


----------



## SheenaVee

Hairstyle I've been doing for the past couple of days. I think I might stick with it until the front bits get long enough to start hanging with the rest of the hair.


----------



## JeterCrazed

I had to document this good hair day. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## ms-gg

Twist out <3


----------



## bajandoc86

I apologise in advance for this long-arse post. 

So.....I went to an exclusive beach party on Jamaica's North coast on Sunday night. It was da BOMB!!!!!! My friends and I had a ball! 

So I decided to try my first twist-out EVER.

I went from this....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Partied the night away.....and my 'fro did her own thang, and just poofed with the humidity





When I got home at 2 am I was totally feeling maself and ma fro....so I took MORE pics! 











Oh! and my friend who BCed earlier this yr from APL relaxed to shaved head...this was her funky do, I absolutely LOVED it!






The next day was a public holiday...so I shampooed, Dced etc and this is my look for the week.


----------



## Meemee6223

Simple bun at work... 


Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## NappyNelle

More twists


----------



## january noir

NappyNelle said:


> More twists



NappyNelle you are so pretty!


----------



## january noir

bajandoc86 said:


> I apologise in advance for this long-arse post.
> 
> So.....I went to an exclusive beach party on Jamaica's North coast on Sunday night. It was da BOMB!!!!!! My friends and I had a ball!
> 
> So I decided to try my first twist-out EVER.
> 
> I went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partied the night away.....and my 'fro did her own thang, and just poofed with the humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home at 2 am I was totally feeling maself and ma fro....so I took MORE pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! and my friend who BCed earlier this yr from APL relaxed to shaved head...this was her funky do, I absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day was a public holiday...so I shampooed, Dced etc and this is my look for the week.



bajandoc86  You're very pretty too.  I love the color of your skin and your glasses are almost like mine but mine are silver!  You have good taste!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Celtic Girl "Remix"

*Still *not in love

Yarn Braids Next!


----------



## lijm83

Not the greatest hair day, but I was feeling myself none the less :-D.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Feeling cute in my side pony tail.  Edges slicked down with Original Moxie - Just Gel


----------



## kittenz

Best shot I could get of my hair, not so much for my face 


I'm 40 weeks into my transition.


----------



## BayAreaDream

Ugh it's my new weave, not impressed at all. Found a $100.00 special on Craig's list. The shop was beautiful in Berkley but the owner was a mess. I'm dying to take it out and atleast get better hair.


----------



## toiatoya

my first lace front!!!

and yes, i know the lace is still attached!!! lol just got her! Keisha, by Sensationnel!









yea i think im haute


----------



## Anakinsmomma

toiatoya said:


> my first lace front!!!
> 
> and yes, i know the lace is still attached!!! lol just got her! Keisha, by Sensationnel!
> 
> View attachment 126827
> 
> View attachment 126829
> 
> View attachment 126831
> 
> View attachment 126833
> 
> yea i think im haute



I like her on you!


----------



## KimPossibli

picture of my fro yesterday and a picture of it a couple months ago


----------



## ellegantelle

I think it looks very cute on you! I love the slanted bob cut style. Leave it in for a little while, maybe it will grow on you...



BayAreaDream said:


> Ugh it's my new weave, not impressed at all. Found a $100.00 special on Craig's list. The shop was beautiful in Berkley but the owner was a mess. I'm dying to take it out and atleast get better hair.





Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## ms-gg

Imma need those earrings, I'm pming you my address right now 



LoveisYou said:


> rocking my petite afro


----------



## pookaloo83




----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 that's really pretty.  Is it a twist out or twist?


----------



## pookaloo83

kittenz said:


> @pookaloo83 that's really pretty.  Is it a twist out or twist?




Thank you! It's a Twist out.


----------



## LoveisYou

ms-gg said:


> Imma need those earrings, I'm pming you my address right now



Thanks lady, I bough them from a friend who sells jewelry.


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## pookaloo83

Second day of my twistout. I had it in a puff then took it down Wasn't feeling it.


----------



## kcbelle925

toiatoya said:


> my first lace front!!!
> 
> and yes, i know the lace is still attached!!! lol just got her! Keisha, by Sensationnel!
> 
> View attachment 126827
> 
> View attachment 126829
> 
> View attachment 126831
> 
> View attachment 126833
> 
> yea i think im haute


 
Hey!! You're wearing the earring/necklace. I saw Estelle wearing one at the BET Hip Hop awards the other night and fell in love with it. That very night I texted my friend who makes jewlery to create one for me.

BTW...You and Keisha are making it work.


----------



## sunnieb

Hairsnob I am so stealing your bun illusion updo!  Beautiful!

Sent from my Comet


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

pookaloo83 what product do you use to twist with?  My hair would be a frizzy mess, if I went from a puff to my hair being back down.


----------



## pookaloo83

AHeadOfCoils said:


> @pookaloo83 what product do you use to twist with?  My hair would be a frizzy mess, if I went from a puff to my hair being back down.




AHeadOfCoils I twist with Qhemets new Twist Butter. My twist outs last long with that stuff. I twist with it only not moisturize, and it sill gives it hold. I just add Hot 6 oil every night. I do retwist in about 9 big twists.


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

pookaloo83 said:


> AHeadOfCoils I twist with Qhemets new Twist Butter. My twist outs last long with that stuff. I twist with it only not moisturize, and it sill gives it hold. I just add Hot 6 oil every night. I do retwist in about 9 big twists.



Dang!  Now I have to buy some more Qhemet's..  My hair loves that stuff!  

Thanks!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

my ends were extra coily today. hair was really soft and springy 















not too fond of raking, makes my shrinkage worse. but it was a nice change


----------



## tngirl22

My new half wig for the fall!


----------



## HauteHippie

tngirl22

Super cute!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Bublin

1 week old twist-out


----------



## whiteoleander91

what's this? a style! (sorta lol) I used to wear my hair half up half down a lot back in my relaxed days. I tried doing this a few months ago and it came out really weird because of how short my hair in the front is. The front still doesn't reach all the way to the back, but it's making progress!!














the back





I know this is really stupid, but I felt really proud of myself today  Even if this took a kazillion bobby pins.


----------



## godzooki

Man...I'm boring when it comes to styles. . I'm at wk 16 post relaxer so with the two textures, not much I can do but braid or bun. This is from today. Last night, I washed with shea moisture shampoo, did a black tea rinse, cond. with Aussie Moist and then airdried with Giovanni direct leave in, a bit of coconut/argan oil and scarf. After it was dry I also smoothed a tiny bit of Shescentit Seyani hair butter and re-scarfed.




It was airdried in two braids in the back before I turned it into one braid so you can sort of still see the center part.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

My first Beanie!





What's under the beanie..





My puff is on the grow!





Sorry about the size guys


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

crazy remains of flat-ironed birthday hair..


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Just finished. Thanks  wednesday, you are a lifesaver


----------



## wednesday

10WordzOrLess said:


> Just finished. Thanks  wednesday, you are a lifesaver




10WordzOrLess

Oooooo! I love it!!!! Good job


----------



## bride91501

tngirl22 said:


> My new half wig for the fall!



tngirl22 - this is so cute! What wig is this?


----------



## SelahOco

whiteoleander91 said:


> what's this? a style! (sorta lol) I used to wear my hair half up half down a lot back in my relaxed days. I tried doing this a few months ago and it came out really weird because of how short my hair in the front is. The front still doesn't reach all the way to the back, but it's making progress!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is really stupid, but I felt really proud of myself today  Even if this took a kazillion bobby pins.




This is cute...how much shrinkage do you have?  I'd like to do this, but my curls are so tight the shape never looks right.


----------



## january noir

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> crazy remains of flat-ironed birthday hair..



MyAngelEyez~C~U
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

wednesday said:


> @10WordzOrLess
> 
> Oooooo! I love it!!!! Good job



 Thanks Sensei!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

january noir said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



january noir, thank you!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> I apologise in advance for this long-arse post.
> 
> So.....I went to an exclusive beach party on Jamaica's North coast on Sunday night. It was da BOMB!!!!!! My friends and I had a ball!
> 
> So I decided to try my first twist-out EVER.
> 
> I went from this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Partied the night away.....and my 'fro did her own thang, and just poofed with the humidity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I got home at 2 am I was totally feeling maself and ma fro....so I took MORE pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! and my friend who BCed earlier this yr from APL relaxed to shaved head...this was her funky do, I absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next day was a public holiday...so I shampooed, Dced etc and this is my look for the week.




bajandoc86 Were you in the florida keys today? I could have sworn I saw you in Publix! Maybe you have a twin!


----------



## jamoca5

Big sis braided my hair Friday night. Good protective style for the winter. Love it =)


----------



## whiteoleander91

SelahOco said:


> This is cute...how much shrinkage do you have? I'd like to do this, but my curls are so tight the shape never looks right.


 

@SelahOco Thank you! And that was a part of my problem before too, the shape would look all wonky because of how much shrinkage I get in the front. My hair was about 75-80% dry in those pics so it ended up shrinking only a _little_ bit more once it was fully dry. I had used more styling gel than I normally do so that it wouldn't super shrink. Plus the parts of my hair that give me the most grief shrinkage-wise were the parts that were pinned back.


ETA: Oh and on average I have like 75% shrinkage in the front, 50% in the middle and sides (my crown is more like 10-20%) and like... 30-40% in the very back. So basically a funky looking mullet. Headbands are my friend


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

hair before it really poofed:


----------



## Evolving78

just got paid, it's Friday night!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

From yesterday. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## bajandoc86

I got my hair braided yesterday (the usual rope twist with curly ends)  It took 2 1/2 extra hours this time even though it was the same size and length, she kept saying 'Laawddd, it get THICK eeeehhhh' 
















.............Close up to show how neat she did it. I am very pleased!

And this pic is just cause....





As usual her braiding is the bomb.com.


----------



## KimPossibli

bajandoc86

I want those.. and the braider too.. I've had some really bad experiences with braiders here in Bim..

is the base braided or is it twisted right through?


----------



## bajandoc86

Itgirl

Hey girlie, it is twisted at the base straight to the ends. Sorry to hear about the bad braiding experiences u had. If I could ship her to u I would. My friend @ home gets her rope twist done by a J'can girl there. I will find out the details and PM you, if you'd like.


----------



## KimPossibli

bajandoc86

Yes please (Most polite bajan accent ever)


----------



## destine2grow

bajandoc86 you just made me want them. Now I have to find someone locally who can do as good as a job that your braider did. Your hair is the bomb.com


----------



## shermeezy

Bublin

How do you keep your twistout looking so nice after a week? Do you retwist everynight? 




Bublin said:


> 1 week old twist-out


----------



## bajandoc86

destine2grow Thanks!!


----------



## Bublin

shermaine_08 said:


> @Bublin
> 
> How do you keep your twistout looking so nice after a week? Do you retwist everynight?


 
shermaine_08
My hair is very curly but 'afro' (as opposed to coily/cottony) in it's natural state.  Here is a pic.





I am convinced this is why my hair keeps it's twist-out so well.  When i set it after i wash i do about 12 twists with pillow satin rollers on the ends and of course undo when dry.  
The first day it is extremely tight and i usually wear it in a up do.  During the week i remoisturise with ORS Olive Oil Moisturiser and re-twist the hair line for definition and the rest is in four big twists and every night i place the satin rollers on the ends.  By the end of the week my hair is how want it to look.  I have gone 2 weeks and it looks more or less the same but i usually wash after a week as i have product build up.  I don't do braid-outs as the results are way to tight for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## whiteoleander91

big hair today  it's kinda misshapen lol


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 Most def wasn't me! lol.


----------



## lushcoils

bajandoc86,

What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## bajandoc86

lushcoils for the ends I used afro curl (which actually comes on a track, the braider cuts the track off) and I used Nappy Annie braid for the length - you can actually use kanekalon as well. HTH!


----------



## Vshanell

My messy fishtail on roller set hair.


----------



## blackberry815

My braidout...
Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## naturalagain2

My_ little_ bun I put up this morning for work.....


----------



## winona

Sunday did crochet braid spring twist.  I love them and have gotten so many compliments.  Next time I am not going to divide them in half so they can be longer.  But this definitely will take me through finals


----------



## MzSwift

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> From yesterday. Sorry for the delay.


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## BayAreaDream

My new weave install, I did it myself, very first one  . I had a install put in a week ago and didn't like it at all, my hair didn't blend with the straight hair. So I took it out and went with a wet n wavy style instead.


----------



## Philippians413

Pokahontas said:


> My messy fishtail on roller set hair.


----------



## LoveisYou

wash and go


----------



## Zaz

My hair today, I recently dyed it black (meant to go medium/dark brown) I was going to wait 2 weeks to a month to dye it again but now I like how shiny the darker colour makes it appear. Wash n go using Hairveda whipped ends hydration for moisture and Kiss my face upper management gel for frizz control:


----------



## summerof1990

Pokahontas said:


> My messy fishtail on roller set hair.



I LOVE THIS ​


----------



## cheryl26

2 days without washing


----------



## Poohbear

High Bun


----------



## fifi134

Wash n go diffused 5 day old hair:






Too lazy to resize. Sorry


----------



## lushlady

Yesterday's bun.


----------



## curlcomplexity

I did a flexi-rod set earlier this week...just washed it out this morning.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair today. Banana clip with twists.


----------



## crlsweetie912

That's so pretty Pook!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

MzSwift said:


> Gorgeous!!



Wow. Thank you 

Ps boy oh boy. Y'all should see my naps today


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My new treebraids...


----------



## winona

[USER=30119 said:
			
		

> nakialovesshoes[/USER];14521943]My new treebraids...
> 
> View attachment 127323View attachment 127325



Your install is very pretty.  How do you keep the cornrows in the front looking fresh?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

winona said:


> Your install is very pretty.  How do you keep the cornrows in the front looking fresh?



winona Thanks...They're only fresh like this because I just got them done on yesterday. Honestly, in the past, I haven't done anything special to the cornrows. Because they're in the front & aren't rubbing while I'm asleep, they don't frizz as fast.


----------



## SheenaVee

Straightened my hair.  This is, like, the only GOOD pic I was able to take. I'll try take some more tomorrow.


----------



## HauteHippie

Sheena284

I love your hair, straightened or not! It looks good! Very shiny

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using T-Mobile G2


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Sheena284 said:


> Straightened my hair.  This is, like, the only GOOD pic I was able to take. I'll try take some more tomorrow.



      I like the shape of your hair. Very shiny, too. =3


----------



## bludaydreamer

qtslim83 said:


> I did a flexi-rod set earlier this week...just washed it out this morning.



qtslim83 I love your nail polish! You need to move on over to the nail fanatics subforum and tell me what color that is.


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I have been wearing one pack of braiding hair in all kinds of ways!


----------



## MzSwift

PoisedNPolished

So pretty!

I love big high buns.


----------



## Alta Angel

This is my old reliable top-knot bun with braidout in the back.  It's super simple and keeps my hair out of my face.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Alta Angel said:


> This is my old reliable top-knot bun with braidout in the back.  It's super simple and keeps my hair out of my face.



Alta Angel You're such a pretty lady!


----------



## Janet'

No more blonde ladies...I took the plunge last night. Thanks to dontspeakdefeat aka www.tamikabell.com... She's the bomb and as I said before, so freaking gentle!!


----------



## Embyra

Sheena284 said:


> Straightened my hair.  This is, like, the only GOOD pic I was able to take. I'll try take some more tomorrow.



Sheena284WHERES THE REST OF THE VID!!!! DONT LEAVE ME HANGING!!!


----------



## SheenaVee

Embrya LOL! I actually did it and tried to upload it last night but I fell asleep halfway through and when I woke up it said the video failed. I just got home from work so I'm uploading it now!


----------



## Embyra

Sheena284 said:


> Embrya LOL! I actually did it and tried to upload it last night but I fell asleep halfway through and when I woke up it said the video failed. I just got home from work so I'm uploading it now!




woohoooSheena284im preparing snacks now for part 2


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!! nakialovesshoes




nakialovesshoes said:


> Alta Angel You're such a pretty lady!


----------



## Victoria44

twists for the twists for growth challenge. Trying to keep these in for 3 weeks


----------



## fitnessmommy

Halloweenie hair


----------



## PoisedNPolished

I did my box braids. Took 6 hrs, the middle has huge parts out of sheer laziness. 
Pretty sure I'm going to love these!


----------



## NappyNelle




----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Yarn Braids in a Hig Bun


----------



## pookaloo83




----------



## rockstar

I'm soooo over the shape of my hair or the lack there of. I need some shape to this mop...I look like a puppy dog. lol


----------



## Meemee6223

rockstar said:


> I'm soooo over the shape of my hair or the lack there of. I need some shape to this mop...I look like a puppy dog. lol



Your hair is gorgeous! I can't believe u don't like it!

Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## rockstar

Meemee6223 said:


> Your hair is gorgeous! I can't believe u don't like it!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2



Thank you! 

I just see these gorgeous heads of hair which have round shapes (not an inverted triangle shape), and I want it!! 

On the other side of the same coin I don't want to cut it, because 1) I'm afraid of scissors 2) I like the long layers when my hair is straight. I cannot win 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## kupenda

My first donut bun 





ETA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

First time using Moroccan Argan Oil Eco Styler  I really like it. Smells good, like apples.













It even made my curls in the front behave


----------



## Rocky91

O-KAYY, we see y'all on this page!!


----------



## Curly Lee

Braidout on dry hair.I'm putting it in a bun for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

^^^^ Your definition is amazing. ^_^


----------



## Your Cheeziness

Fresh out of a sew in and 16 weeks post. I did my regular wash, blow dry, and flat iron.


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^ :lovedrool: Love it!


----------



## kittenz

Twist out from this weekend.erplexed


----------



## curlcomplexity

bludaydreamer said:


> @qtslim83 I love your nail polish! You need to move on over to the nail fanatics subforum and tell me what color that is.


 

bludaydreamer

Thank you! 

BTW it's OPI's 'Jewel of India'


----------



## shermeezy

Bublin

Thanks!  This does help quite a bit!! My hair is similar to yours in some places. I still have about 4 inches of relaxed hair in the front that is causing some issues with my twist out results. I think I will cut these off as soon as I verify whether my hair can still be pulled into a quick bun for my lazy days...  



Bublin said:


> @shermaine_08
> My hair is very curly but 'afro' (as opposed to coily/cottony) in it's natural state. Here is a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced this is why my hair keeps it's twist-out so well. When i set it after i wash i do about 12 twists with pillow satin rollers on the ends and of course undo when dry.
> The first day it is extremely tight and i usually wear it in a up do. During the week i remoisturise with ORS Olive Oil Moisturiser and re-twist the hair line for definition and the rest is in four big twists and every night i place the satin rollers on the ends. By the end of the week my hair is how want it to look. I have gone 2 weeks and it looks more or less the same but i usually wash after a week as i have product build up. I don't do braid-outs as the results are way to tight for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## lijm83

Bantu Knot out done without twists.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Could someone tell me how to post pics???? Please, pretty, please... I'll be your best friend... lol


----------



## kittenz

@Ashawn Arraine click on the paper clip above the typing box and browse for the pic on your pc. Then click upload. To insert them, click on the paper clip again and click "insert all".

HTH

ETA: if you're typing in the Quick reply box you have to click "go advanced" to see the paper clip.

Hope I'm not confusing you.


----------



## BklynHeart

4B natural, got a blow out, flat iron and trim. hair in the front is pulled back and held with a bobby pin.


----------



## whiteoleander91

A bun for today


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

kittenz said:


> @Ashawn Arraine click on the paper clip above the typing box and browse for the pic on your pc. Then click upload. To insert them, click on the paper clip again and click "insert all".
> 
> HTH
> 
> ETA: if you're typing in the Quick reply box you have to click "go advanced" to see the paper clip.
> 
> Hope I'm not confusing you.


 

No, Kittenz, you didn't confuse me at all. That was explained perfectly.

Thank you so much.


----------



## TopShelf

PoisedNPolished what kind of braiding hair did you use for this style?


PoisedNPolished said:


> I have been wearing one pack of braiding hair in all kinds of ways!


----------



## NappyNelle

Another twisted bun.


----------



## PoisedNPolished

TopShelf said:


> PoisedNPolished what kind of braiding hair did you use for this style?



I used 100% Kanekalon hair... any will do. Mine was Bobbi Boss Super Jumbo braid in a #2.


----------



## pookaloo83

My twists for the week. Done on lightly blown out hair


----------



## Raspberry

pookaloo83 Love the twists but I'm always staring at the decor of your house.. I love the contrast in bright colors .. not to mention I'm sunlight deprived up here in the North.


----------



## pookaloo83

Raspberry said:


> @pookaloo83 Love the twists but I'm always staring at the decor of your house.. I love the contrast in bright colors .. not to mention I'm sunlight deprived up here in the North.




Thanks! But I'm at work and this is my patient's house! They live by the beach and this house is so wide open and breezy! I love it here too!


----------



## hair4romheaven

@pookaloo83 whatever you're doing to your hair keep doing it. Your twist are getting thicker & your hair looks fuller. ;-) KUTGW

*ETA: I MADE MY FIRST WIG!!!*


----------



## MsChelle

I had blown my hair out the day before and the ponytail got pretty wet in the shower so I put some EcoStyler and coconut oil in it and let it airdry.....


----------



## Darenia

Ooooh that is such a pretty ponytail.  ^^^


----------



## kittenz

MsChelle that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I was testing uploading a pic this is actually from last year... I was feelin myself that day... Lol


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Here's my contribution..and might I say I have been wanting to particpate but felt my hair wasn't like mad crazy awesome to show here..but here GM's hair..


----------



## -PYT

GoddessMaker Don't you dare shave (or relax ) that beautiful head of hair!


----------



## lijm83

Did another bantu knot out, this time on wet hair.

The bantu knots





After I took them out today (they were still damp).





After I separated them.





I liked the definition, but I prefer the length of the dry bantu knot out.


----------



## neisharenae

at work playin in make, my hair in a cap.
Is that considered a protective hairstyle?


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

GoddessMaker your hair is beautiful.  Stop talking about cutting it.  I think you mentioned that you have been bunning.  You could change things up with a headband for a different look.  

You can and must do an OUT style.  

BTW: thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## NikkiQ

Freshly blown out hair. Lord have mercy

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86

^^   at your facial expression....Lawwd help ms.nikki


----------



## Janet'

NikkiQ said:


> Freshly blown out hair. Lord have mercy
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



NikkiQ that expression is priceless!!!


----------



## Judwill07

My banana clip french roll.


----------



## prospurr4

Today's rollerset:


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Very pretty!


----------



## growingbrown

This is my version of mini twist I did yesterday with qhemet twisting butter! I absolutely love it!


----------



## LadyChe

Sigh. Failed bantu knot out. 
Will I ever have cute hair again" *rails fists in the air*


----------



## JeterCrazed

LadyChe said:


> Sigh. Failed bantu knot out.
> Will I ever have cute hair again" *rails fists in the air*
> View attachment 127977



Would u be mad if I said I liked it? 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## fitnessmommy

Channeling my inner Barbarella style. On my way to work this morning... LOL


----------



## NikkiQ

That blow out was eventually turned into this. No more hot mess!!!


----------



## Poohbear

wash n go (wet hair) - Oct 31







wet bun - Nov 6


----------



## neisharenae

back to my bun


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> That blow out was eventually turned into this. No more hot mess!!!



NikkiQ I like your twist!


----------



## MsChelle

NikkiQ said:


> That blow out was eventually turned into this. No more hot mess!!!


 I see no hot mess here.........They look good to me!!!


----------



## Ebony Majesty

prospurr4  that rollerset looks flawless!

fitnessmommy so pretty!


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Sorry for the bad quality and the pale face (I'm ill  )! Braidout on damp hair


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Ebony Majesty said:


> Sorry for the bad quality and the pale face (I'm ill  )! Braidout on damp hair
> 
> View attachment 128053
> View attachment 128057


 
So pretty!!! I like it alot .


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Ashawn Arraine said:


> So pretty!!! I like it alot .



Thank you Ashawn Arraine x


----------



## MsChelle

Ebony Majesty said:


> Sorry for the bad quality and the pale face (I'm ill  )! Braidout on damp hair
> 
> View attachment 128053
> View attachment 128057



Wow....your hair is beautiful! Feel better soon....

Thoughts by me.....Typos by my HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## iri9109

w&g side pony/puff


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^^^By the sword of Thor!!!!!


----------



## kittenz

iri9109 your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## thecurlycamshow

Ebony Majesty said:


> Sorry for the bad quality and the pale face (I'm ill  )! Braidout on damp hair
> 
> View attachment 128053
> View attachment 128057


 

Very nice braid out!


----------



## MsChelle

braid out on damp hair
Sorry the pics are sideways....
Sent from my iPod touch using LHCF


----------



## Spongebob

girls how do you turn a picture into a URL?


----------



## SelahOco

Spongebob said:


> girls how do you turn a picture into a URL?



Upload it to photobucket.com and they host it and give you a URL.  There's lots of little photo hosting sites that do the same thing, but I use photobucket.

I'm reading from my phone so I hope I'm answering correctly.


----------



## Poohbear

Six flat twists for bedtime:





Flat twist-out results:


----------



## lijm83

Another Bantu Knot Out, this one is the result of 20 Bantu Knots.


----------



## wavezncurlz

My mini bun after a month of wng's.


----------



## Janet'

wavezncurlz BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## ms.tatiana

NikkiQ said:


> That blow out was eventually turned into this. No more hot mess!!!



NikkiQ those were so thick & cute


----------



## varaneka

my fave diy leave-in conditioner: coconut milk


----------



## whiteoleander91

So I was inspired by MahoganyCurls video to revisit conditioner only wash and go. Came out okay! I was surprised. A little bit of residue, but I'll just use less next time. I used Suave Naturals Mango Mandarin Conditioner. My hair smells great! lol. I put on some sweet almond oil underneath. It's really soft, only a slight crunch in the spots that I used too much conditioner.


----------



## Curlykale

varaneka lovely! do you use homemade coconut milk (coconut pulp + water) or coconut milk form the can (coconut pulp + water + guar gum)?


----------



## sunnieb

Took some hair pics while waiting in my doctor's office.  I cowashed and airdried this morning and did a scrunchie ponytail.

The last pic is messed up because the doc walked in on my photo session! 








Sent from my Comet


----------



## varaneka

Curlykale Thank You! I use canned coconut milk (only the thick creamy part on the top since the watery part separates). Sometimes if I put too much it feels hard from all the protein I guess. I'm going to use the watery part next time and see if there's a difference.


----------



## charislibra




----------



## NikkiQ

My first twist out

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## kittenz

NikkiQ  that turned out well!! Your hair color is really pretty too.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ it looks so fluffy and touchable! Loves it.


----------



## anon123

Some recent hair styles.  The black and yellow bead stick is from today:


----------



## NikkiQ

Thanks ladies!! bajandoc86 and kittenz



kittenz said:


> @NikkiQ that turned out well!! Your hair color is really pretty too.


 
It's so faded right now. I'll be dying it again very soon.


----------



## bajandoc86

mwedzi said:


> Some recent hair styles.  The black and yellow bead stick is from today:



    :lovedrool: :lovedrool:
This hurr right here!!!! Hair idol status.....straight!


----------



## kittenz

Oops...Wrong thread


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:


> Thanks ladies!! @bajandoc86 and @kittenz
> 
> 
> 
> It's so faded right now. I'll be dying it again very soon.


NikkiQ what color do you use?

Very pretty.


mwedzi said:


> Some recent hair styles.  The black and yellow bead stick is from today:




mwedzi do you blow your hair out after every wash? Your hair is always so stretched out and nice! I love it!


----------



## anon123

pookaloo83 thanks.  no, i don't blow it out every time.  maybe once every 2 to 4 washes (wash once a week).  The middle two pictures, the one with the side ponytail and with the hair stick with no bead, are on shrunken hair.  The side ponytail was done on hair that dried while it was in a bun, and then I put it into twists after it dried (well, almost dried).  That was the tail end of that twist out.  The one with the red shirt was also done no heat, just stretching the hair into a bun.


----------



## glamchick84

wow, i need to visit this thread more often; lots of pretty hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 said:


> NikkiQ what color do you use?
> 
> Very pretty.



I used Silk Elements. I totally forgot the color lol. It was one of shades of red. I'll find out and let you know pookaloo83

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I in the four years I have been natural have never flat ironed my hair..so tonight I played with a section just see how it looks..I hurried and re wet my hair and put lots of leave in to see if it would curl back up and it did..I was super scared..Now I wonder how it would look with my whole head straight.

[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/CIMG0093-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/CIMG0095-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Harina

mwedzi, What exactly is your hair regimen, please include some of your fave products? I have a similar texture to yours but it never looks nearly as nice.


----------



## Harina

wavezncurlz said:


> My mini bun after a month of wng's.




wavezncurlz, where so ever did you get your beautiful hair clippies. In post #2299


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Ebony Majesty

whiteoleander91 love the curl definition! lovely


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ebony Majesty said:


> @whiteoleander91 love the curl definition! lovely


 

Thank you!


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

^^  Very prettyful!!!


----------



## anon123

Harina said:


> @mwedzi, What exactly is your hair regimen, please include some of your fave products? I have a similar texture to yours but it never looks nearly as nice.



Hi  I made a video about it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_5f8zZ1BK4


----------



## wavezncurlz

Harina said:


> wavezncurlz, where so ever did you get your beautiful hair clippies. In post #2299



Harina

Thanks! They are Scunci Bendini Clips. You can get them in the hair aisle at the drugstore. They also have a special collection of different ones at:

https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## Ebony Majesty

I'll be back later with a smaller photo!

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Ebony Majesty

It's wash day!


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ your hair!!! soo pretty!  Ebony Majesty


----------



## LaughingOctopus

This is my hair after trying mahoganycurls' conditioner only wash and go. Not bad, but I didn't pineapple like i was supposed to. I guess you can say im a 4a?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Failed braidout, salvaged with a scarf. My color is holding up.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Yesterday's wash and go is today's ponytail


----------



## KamiTheRealest

my braidout! I have heat damaged from lots of straightening in the past so I used those little yellow perm rods to give my ends extra curl. 

I went a little crazy in paint with one pic lol!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Day 2 W&G.....


----------



## NikkiQ

Day 4 twist out in a puff now

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NikkiQ said:


> Day 4 twist out in a puff now
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


 
Your puff is really cute Nikki. I am long term transitioner as of right now (6 months in) So I have a while till I can get where you are.


----------



## NikkiQ

Ashawn Arraine said:


> Your puff is really cute Nikki. I am long term transitioner as of right now (6 months in) So I have a while till I can get where you are.


 
Thanks so much! I'm almost 19 months post relaxer and 9 months post BC. You'll be there in no time! The time really does fly by.


----------



## Mandy4610

mwedzi said:


> Some recent hair styles. The black and yellow bead stick is from today:


mwedzi, how do you strech your hair for these styles?

These styles are gorgeous, WOW!


----------



## Curlykale

@mwedzi WOW indeed and BONJOUR to your hair ! May I ask what color that wonderful eyeshadow you are wearing in the ponytail picture is? Orange, brown, brownish burgundish orange or orangey brownesque sienna burgundyism? It looks wonderful.


----------



## Geminigirl

My hair today. Can't wait til my wig gets here so I can put here away so she can continue to flourish.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Ebony Majesty




----------



## kittenz

Woah!


----------



## charislibra

Another pic from last Friday.


----------



## charislibra

OMG Ebony Majesty hair!!


----------



## LilMissRed

^^ OK Ebony Majesty if u dont get outta here with that beautiful hair!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists!!!!!


----------



## Napp

flat twist out(4) pinned into a bob. easiest style ever!


----------



## LaughingOctopus

pookaloo83 said:


> Twists!!!!!



Cute hair! and the decor in your house is lovely.

Reminds me of the Keys.


----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 Very pretty.  They look very thick and soft.


----------



## Geminigirl

My hair is so freaking soft I just couldn't resist taking some more pics. I swear if I was a little kid I would have some bows in my hair so these thick lush twists could swing and I'd be whipping my hair all day.



It's a good thing I took a pic you can see a lot of dang bobby pins in here. I hate bobby pins.

I used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie on blow dried hair. after I blow dried my hair was dull and thirsty. Now it's shiny and soft!!! So freaking soft I swear and it keeps my hair moist all day. As you can see my twist in the front look better than yesterday and that's because i slather it on my ends cause they are dry and needed the extra moisture. Makes me not want to put my wig on but I am liking my progress so far.


----------



## Marino

Wonderful !


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Laela

Poohbear..your bantu knot-outs are soooo pretty!


----------



## Curly Lee

my twistout from this week. just aussie moist and my own shea butter mix.
I'll  have it in a bun for the rest of the week. :-/


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

puff today





fro and accessory yesterday


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Pictures from June 2011. I think this is a wash and go or a twist out 1/2 up in a hair stick.


----------



## -PYT

Geminigirl  wow I remember when you BC'd! Beautiful twists! I'm going to steal your whole look you got going there


----------



## Curly Lee

Bun from yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Took the bun out tonight: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love out hair too much. I can't wait until winter is overrr


----------



## Geminigirl

-PYT said:


> Geminigirl  wow I remember when you BC'd! Beautiful twists! I'm going to steal your whole look you got going there



Wow! Someone remembers my hair. Yea that was crazy, I really hated my hair at first but then she started acting right and so I love her now. Sometimes she still gets a bit funky. The twists are so easy. I don't even really part or make them even. Just big twists all over and pin them up. I think when it gets longer it will get even better looking. Anyways, Thank you!


----------



## kittenz

Hope this last til Thanksgiving


----------



## melisandre

Here's my puff from today. 

Don't mind the 'brows.  I'm getting them done tomorrow.  Lolz!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout from yesterday. This one is blah. The one from today was Fiyah! But I ain't take pics. I forgot and I already got it twisted up for the night.


----------



## kandiekj100

I must say that I honestly don't see anything blah about your hair pook. I love this and the twistss you had in before.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:


> I must say that I honestly don't see anything blah about your hair pook. I love this and the twistss you had in before.
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Ally




I really think it was frizzy and not much definition. It was really humid here yesterday. But today it was more defined and 'wild'. I like that look better. 

Ad thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle

Here is my fro. I just took out a set of twists and finger-detangled as I went along.


----------



## MzSwift

Here's my braidout for last night's date night:


----------



## pookaloo83

MzSwift said:


> Here's my braidout for last night's date night:




I wish my braidouts looked this good.


----------



## BreeNique

this is me today/ until tomorrow, weh nI'm gonna wash with shampoo/ clarify (maybe...?), DC (as usual), and keep it movin!


----------



## Raspberry

Curly Lee you're the cutest thing ever


----------



## MzSwift

pookaloo83

See now, I've been looking at your twistouts as motivation to get more defined "outs".


----------



## cheryl26

With Curls Rock Leave-in


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

kandiekj100 said:


> I must say that I honestly don't see anything blah about your hair pook. I love this and the twistss you had in before.
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Ally



For real, I get twist envy.

I'm a fan pook


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

S/N: My Extra Strength treatment for SEVERE H-I-H syndrome.


----------



## winona

I braided up my hair yesterday I used 9 pieces of eon spring twists( I divided each piece into 3).  Hopefully this will allow my braids to last longer. I am practicing my braiding skills


----------



## HauteHippie

^^^^ Ooooooh, pretty!


----------



## wavezncurlz

cheryl26 said:


> With Curls Rock Leave-in



You make me want to try this product!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Lazy last week - little bun on top of my head


----------



## pookaloo83

Just finished twisting


----------



## kandiekj100

Did some mini twists today. Just finished. Hope to keep them in for more than two weeks.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## cheryl26

wavezncurlz said:


> You make me want to try this product!



It's not expensive and it won't leave your hair hard at all.


----------



## KimPossibli

What my hair looked like yesterday


----------



## pookaloo83

Itgirl said:


> What my hair looked like yesterday



You're pretty.


----------



## Xaragua

mwedzi, can you please post your detangling regimen, I am not retaining length due to thin ends, I  think that something is amiss when I detangle my hair. We have similar texture maybe your regimen can provide me with some insight on how to better detangle my 4b hair. 
I also need to compliment you on your hair, your have a beautiful head of hair.


----------



## KimPossibli

pookaloo83

aww thank you..


----------



## anon123

Xaragua said:


> @mwedzi, can you please post your detangling regimen, I am not retaining length due to thin ends, I  think that something is amiss when I detangle my hair. We have similar texture maybe your regimen can provide me with some insight on how to better detangle my 4b hair.
> I also need to compliment you on your hair, your have a beautiful head of hair.



Detangling regimen?   Um, it's not really fixed.  I usually detangle before I wash, hair slightly dampened with oil and water or conditioner.  Use a bone comb I got from hairsense.com, twist each section after detangling, and then wash hair in 10-12 twists.  Sometimes I'll use the Goody Add+Shine brush to remove some shed hair.  That's the best I got, and to keep it real, I have difficulty with retention, too.


----------



## NappyNelle

Fresh, medium-sized twists:











LOL - Yes, I have on a mask. Don't judge!


----------



## whiteoleander91

another pic from the wash and go from last week (or the week before?) too lazy to check lol. My hair was so soft that day. I think it was because it was kind of humid outside.


----------



## Afrobuttafly

Self installed box braids

Back














Side





Ends





Front


----------



## kandiekj100

Mini twists in ponytail and hair in front in a kind of pincurl bang. Meh...


----------



## whiteoleander91

no more headband  well, not that you can tell from this angle lol. goodbye awkward stage...for now anyway :3


----------



## whiteoleander91

aand one more ...

I'm having a good hair day! lol









kay, I'm done


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My face looks yuck but here is my wash n go today:


----------



## napbella

Curly Lee, your "out" style is banging!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Je Ne Sais Quoi

Cute!!


----------



## Naturel

NappyNelle said:


> Fresh, medium-sized twists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - Yes, I have on a mask. Don't judge!


 
You have beautiful hair!


----------



## Poohbear

Nov 20 - six flat twist / bantu knot out





Nov 23 - regular twist out (about 16 twists)


----------



## kandiekj100

Mini twists flexirod set


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Poohbear said:


> Nov 20 - six flat twist / bantu knot out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 23 - regular twist out (about 16 twists)



So lovely


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Tried to post this last night from my phone, but it didn't work 
Sorry for the size


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Itgirl said:


> What my hair looked like yesterday



love this!


----------



## YoursTrulyRE

M first time getting tree braids.

Sorry for the glare. I clearly should have been working and not taking pictures.


----------



## mrspudden

What do you have done to your hair?! I love and it really fits your face!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

This is my first braidout as a natural. Be nice  lol


----------



## Janet'

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> This is my first braidout as a natural. Be nice  lol



Gotta love shrinkage!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Janet' said:


> Gotta love shrinkage!!!




lol and I hate it. Hence the reason why this is my first braidout and I've been natural for 6 months lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Sorry no makeup here. But day 3 of my wash n go


----------



## nyreeroberts1




----------



## Victoria44

thanksgiving braid-out:







todays puff:


----------



## kittenz

Posting pics everywhere 

Today's puff


----------



## skraprchik

I'm finally starting to like my hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

Yesterdays twistout.


----------



## bajandoc86

My twistout for church today...












ETA: Sorry about the huge arse pics.....I have tried resizing but photobucket won't let me. ARGGGHHHHH


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout from today.


----------



## NikkiQ

My twisted bantu knots didn't dry all the way so this is what I had to work with 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## Janet'

NikkiQ said:


> My twisted bantu knots didn't dry all the way so this is what I had to work with
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



You are looking hawt, my dear!!!


----------



## leiah

waves from 2 buns


----------



## pookaloo83

leiah said:


> waves from 2 buns




Wow girl. You go head!


----------



## CaramelLites

Flat twist out from two wks ago. I used Shea Moisture curl milk and souffle.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## Napp

nyreeroberts1 said:


>


nyreeroberts1  what size roller did you use for those curls?

also i love the blush! what brand is that!?


----------



## Mandy4610

Here are a couple of styles from the last few days:


----------



## Raspberry

NikkiQ said:


> My twisted bantu knots didn't dry all the way so this is what I had to work with
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700



That's a sexy fro!


----------



## NikkiQ

Raspberry said:


> That's a sexy fro!



Thanks Raspberry!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## babylone09

Mandy4610 do you have a YouTube showing how you achieve your styles?


----------



## KimPossibli

What my 3 week old senegalese twists looked like for the weekend.. and likely what they will look like for the next week...

I'm going to be rocking these into the new year.. all busted looking and crap..


----------



## jamoca5

Got my hair twisted Saturday night, here it is today =)

(and peep my Janelle Monae poster in the background-- love her!)


----------



## bajandoc86

Itgirl.......i absolutely LURVE that lip colour!!!!!!!


----------



## JeterCrazed

bajandoc86 said:


> Itgirl.......i absolutely LURVE that lip colour!!!!!!!



She does look fab, doesn't she? Is it SpaceNK? If so, I have that one. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## KimPossibli

JeterCrazed said:


> She does look fab, doesn't she? Is it SpaceNK? If so, I have that one.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire™



Mac's Girl about town and nyx bloom lip liner. but i'm off to google space nk..

Thanks


----------



## SheenaVee

Just did a wash and go at this time of night/morning. I had to coz my hair was dry and tangled! Lol! Anyway, I blow dried it and this is how it turned out. 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## blessedandlucky

Another day, another bun. I never thought I would bun outside of the house, lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

acting like a goofy while attempting to study in the student center. and my dusty bun. i need to wash my hair again-my rollerset last night was a hot mess. i hate ****** with new product combos-effs my **** up.


----------



## SheenaVee

Hair from a few days ago. (I didn't know how to post pics then lol)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## New2me

Deleted
...


----------



## kandiekj100

Still have in my mini twists. A little frizzy but I'm hangiing in there.Think I'll put them in flexirods again tonight.


----------



## that1girl

my hair today from banding


----------



## BrownEyez22

My hair today bantu set on blow dryed hair.


----------



## Harina

Sheena's hair makes me mad. Lol. So pretty!


----------



## GreenApple

Sheena284 said:


> Just did a wash and go at this time of night/morning. I had to coz my hair was dry and tangled! Lol! Anyway, I blow dried it and this is how it turned out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## GreenApple

Tuck under bun after olive oil dc and rinsed..ends are semi straight but my hair is not that curly anyway lol


----------



## CharyAlm0nd

I'm convinced that I can't take pictures without making faces if I'm the only person in the picture. Anywhoo I just went from








to this lol






to this lol


----------



## -PYT

Resize is your friend, people!  Beautiful hair though...


----------



## Marino

funny pictures ! beautiful hair !


----------



## bajandoc86

My first fro.....











I can't wait till is bigger than my head!


----------



## whiteoleander91

da bun!


----------



## Poohbear

On Monday, November 28, 2011, I decided to put my hair into two-strand twists which took me about 2 hours. I got tired of flat twisting my hair every night for a twist out in the morning. 

Here's how my hair looked before twisting 






Now here's pics of my two strand twists:






Back view:





Top view:


----------



## Harina

Poohbear said:


> On Monday, November 28, 2011, I decided to put my hair into two-strand twists which took me about 2 hours. I got tired of flat twisting my hair every night for a twist out in the morning.
> 
> Here's how my hair looked before twisting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now here's pics of my two strand twists:



Wow Poohbear. Your hair makes me mad too.  My twists never look that good. Link to your regimen/products you used please?


----------



## Poohbear

Harina said:


> Wow Poohbear. Your hair makes me mad too.  My twists never look that good. Link to your regimen/products you used please?



Harina - Thanks! I feel like this is one of the best set of small twists I've done. All I did was grab sections with my fingers and twist. No parting with a comb. I started from the nape and worked my way up toward the crown and sides, and then the front. I just can't wait until these twists hang even longer. They always shrink to my shoulders.

Btw, I don't have a consistent regimen. I usually wash my hair once a month and then style how ever I feel like it. For the next year 2012, I am going to TRY to keep my hair in twists and avoid using the flat iron so I can get to my ultimate goal of waist length. Right now, my hair is BSB length. My hair does not mind heat, but I now feel like the flat iron has caused my hair to thin and split at the ends. My hair has thicken up since I stopped using the flat iron almost 3 months ago. The blowdryer, I will still use from time to time.

The products I currently use is Mane N Tail Shampoo, Mane N Tail Conditioner, Aussie Moist Conditioner, Aussie Volume Conditioner, Ultra Sheen Creme Satin Pres, Fantasia ic Heat Protectant Serum, and Hot Six Oil. I also have African Royale BRX Spray and EcoStyler Olive Oil Gel along with a few others, but I do not use those products very often. I'm a product minimalist.


----------



## Ebonybunny

My faux puff


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Sheena284 our hair textures are so similar!!!


----------



## TootiePie

did you do those twist on wet hair or stretched hair? Every time i stretch my hair for twist the products makes it shrink back up.


ETA:disregard the 1st pic answers my questions ...


----------



## BostonMaria

I just did my hair a few minutes ago. My usual rollerset and flatiron the roots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Solitude

Ebony Majesty 

I did not know you were still a member here! I was searching and searching for your YouTube page.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Solitude I lurked for about a year on here lol. I'm back now 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Nerdstruck

The front of my hair is too short to pull back into a bun, so I pin the sides because I am so desperate for buns LOL.  My bun is like a little baby back there.


----------



## manter26

Took out my pixie braids b/c I have a get together with friends and wanted big hair...



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SheenaVee

Hair today. Well, yesterday to me now. Let's just say hair on the 3rd December. I tried to get good pics of the front but it wasn't happening lol. So I've just got a pic of the back.






ETA: I made a YouTube vid showing this hairstyle if you wanna see it a bit better.                 




Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

This Week in Hair:


----------



## Meemee6223

Flat iron after deeelicious dc with aubrey honeysuckle rose.


----------



## Rocky91

i did a braid and curl with small perm rods on the ends.
my face looks rough today. but my nails look good-light gray that matches my shirt. so yea.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Well, after my bun last week using IC Fantasia for the first time (didn't dry hard at all!) I really wanted to try it on a wash and go. I used it by itself with only an oil underneath and it ended up a little crunchy sad so a couple of days ago I revisited it, only this time I used some Worlds of Curls activator gel underneath (like I would with Eco). Came out super soft! Maybe just a little too soft lol. It was really frizzy by the end of the day, but I really liked it. I think I might like IC better than Eco  And! I finally got my safflower oil! I've been wanting to use it for a while, finally went out and bought some and I _love_ it! I put some on my hair before I applied the gel. It makes my hair so smooth


----------



## jamoca5

A messy week-old twist 'do.
I should probably start sleeping with a bonnet on lol


----------



## hairedity

BostonMaria - Lovely hair!  Do you still have that youtube video up on how to do a rollerset?


----------



## billyne

Braid out pinned up on the side..excuse the apron..about to do a pedicure.

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## bajandoc86

I am back home...and I dug up some old pics. Humor me...I'm feeling idle

My first hairdo





Christmas circa 1990





Hair done for church...I probably was around 6 here.





Heading to church again





My puff...that hairstyle was the all the rage at that time.





The ladies in my family have always had thick hair









These next couple pics are of my sis....she has a LOT of hair.

















My hair when I was relaxed. I LOVED it in a short bob. I actually never tried to grow it out.


----------



## manter26

whiteoleander91 I LOVE your "frizzy" hair! It looks less coiffed than usual but still beautiful. I like that it has more body, I'm a sucka for volume.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Random Hair shots at almost 9 months post.   :


----------



## whiteoleander91

manter26 said:


> @whiteoleander91 I LOVE your "frizzy" hair! It looks less coiffed than usual but still beautiful. I like that it has more body, I'm a sucka for volume.


 

manter26 Thank you so much! Yeah, I noticed that my hair wasn't as defined like when I use Eco (or even Long Aid for some reason) but it was so light and bouncy that day


----------



## MsChelle

tapioca_pudding said:


> Random Hair shots at almost 9 months post.  :
> 
> 
> 
> Today's wash n go with Original Moxie cream and Eco on my edges. I know my face looks crazy lol. Just pinned it off to one side. Still not totally dry.
> 
> 
> 
> Twist out with Uncle Funky's Daughter Super Curl. I liked it, it was super soft but defined. I like my twist outs to have a bit more hold, so I might add a little eco next time.


 

You have the prettiest face! Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

bajandoc86 Beautiful Hair and GORGEOUS FAMILY! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bajandoc86

10WordzOrLess Thank you!


----------



## BostonMaria

hairedity said:


> BostonMaria - Lovely hair!  Do you still have that youtube video up on how to do a rollerset?



hairedity Unfortunately I had to take it down for personal reasons

Oh and thank you for the compliment!! 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hairedity

My "free" birthday hightlights:


----------



## SheenaVee

I attempted finger coils yesterday. They turned out really crap lol. So I just tied em up in a ponytail. 











Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## TootiePie

Still a great effort, Sheena284  ! How long did it take?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

MsChelle thank you SO much!


----------



## Priss Pot

3 day old twist-out.



>


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Afrobuttafly said:


> Self installed box braids
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front



Can't see pics


----------



## SheenaVee

TootiePie lol thanks! It didn't take too long at all, maybe just a bit under an hour.


----------



## greenandchic

_Tried _to do pin curls in the back with side bangs...


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Forgot to post this earlier! I straightened my hair 
Uploaded a video to youtube if you want to see the technique I use


----------



## kandiekj100

Took down mini twists. Kind of digging this faux loc look.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Green Hair = 7/1/2011

Purple Hair = 12/8/2011


----------



## wavezncurlz

messy bun -


----------



## kittenz

Today's twistout.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Ebony Majesty said:


> View attachment 130397
> 
> Forgot to post this earlier! I straightened my hair
> Uploaded a video to youtube if you want to see the technique I use


 

Love it. I never used heard of a wet/dry flat  iron. How is it not damaging? 
I would love something like this. I hate how my hair looks after it poofs out with airdrying and it's really hard to manage. I also hate blow drying. My hair is much easier to handle wet.


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair was originally a wash and go, but it looked bad. When I got home I pulled it into a lazy pony and stuck like a handful of bobby pins in it to make it lay down. I was listening to B2K lol.


----------



## cheryl26

10WordzOrLess said:


> The first pic is really beautiful. That is your cut!


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

cheryl26 said:


> 10WordzOrLess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is really beautiful. That is your cut!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!! But I gotta grow, on a mission.
Click to expand...


----------



## winona

I wanted loose waves so I opted for the extra wide and long curlformers









I also pinned the back up since it was all over my jacket with a comb from simplistic designs

Added pics that were not so dark.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

wavezncurlz said:


> Love it. I never used heard of a wet/dry flat  iron. How is it not damaging?
> I would love something like this. I hate how my hair looks after it poofs out with airdrying and it's really hard to manage. I also hate blow drying. My hair is much easier to handle wet.



hey wavezncurlzWhen I use it, my hair is towel dried and slightly damp. Personally I haven't experienced heat damage and my hair goes back to its natural state when washed, with no stringy bits 

I find this is the easiest way to get my hair straight. When I blow dry my hair first, it makes my hair dry and reverts quicker


----------



## WriterGirl

winona The extra wide and long curlformers are my staple style. Love them!


----------



## CaliiSwagg

greenandchic said:


> _Tried _to do pin curls in the back with side bangs...




Off Topic: Pretty shirtgreenandchic


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Count down to 40 is on and I got my hair did. .

ETA: Hairstyle is tree braids done with human hair (wet n wavy). 











Don't want to wet it yet and need to figure out how to get some curls into this hair.  Will try putting in some rollers tonight.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Ebony Majesty said:


> hey wavezncurlzWhen I use it, my hair is towel dried and slightly damp. Personally I haven't experienced heat damage and my hair goes back to its natural state when washed, with no stringy bits
> 
> I find this is the easiest way to get my hair straight. When I blow dry my hair first, it makes my hair dry and reverts quicker



Thanks hon. I will definitely check this out!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Flat ironed and curled.  I think it looks better this way.  I tried wetting it too and I am not getting enough curl.


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet


----------



## dachsies_rule!

*My first natural hairstyle, it took me 2 hours to do these finger coils*


----------



## kandiekj100

^^love it. must be finger coil night, b/c I just finished doing my first set too. Once they dry and fully shrink up I'll take a picture.


----------



## bumblb87

My wash and go yesterday in my siggy.


----------



## bajandoc86

Another twist out....chunkier than usual. I used QB's AOHC and AHTB. I got better definition than usual at my crown and the front of my head. Those are the areas that are coarser and thicker...and I find they don't usually define as well as the back.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

bajandoc86 love the hair and the hair band!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

All these length check, progress status updates. I'm gonna post my 2 year progress here.

I've been natural since @ 21 years old.  Will be 40 in less than 10 days.  

I tend to grow my hair and then shave it.  I am currently in a grow phase. Last hair cut (shave) was December 2007.  I didn't learn about LHCF until 2009.  Didn't start documenting the journey until October 2009.  So no readily accessible pics before these.

October 2009















September 2010















March 2011















November 2011  - Blow dried hair
















More pics of my hair in my LHCF albums.


----------



## winona

3 day old curlformer set survived rain yesterday.  I am a bkted natural.  I maintained it by sleeping on satin pillowcase no scarf/bonnet because it would smooshed my curl.  I have not done any retouches but tonight I am flat twist it to go under my wig for finals


----------



## itismehmmkay

My hair straight up look crazy   doing too damn much. Random haircuts n messing with my techniques n regimens. Ah well. I'm currently under the dryer with cholesterol. Think imma give rollersets a mini break so I can focus on my edges n kinda leave the hair alone.  I'm using these pics as my starting pics for my challenges. 


>


Le sigh

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## WriterGirl

In my 10th month of my long-term transition to natural.

This is a puff on a 2 week old curlformer set (maintained with pincurls). I plan on on washing tonight. My hair is like "I'm so dirty and itchy. Please wash."


----------



## kandiekj100

Finger coils. Two with flash and one without

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^love 'em girl


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

kandiekj100 said:


> Finger coils. Two with flash and one without
> 
> Sent from my Ally using Ally



I really like these.  Looks real pretty.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

bajandoc86 said:


> Another twist out....chunkier than usual. I used QB's AOHC and AHTB. I got better definition than usual at my crown and the front of my head. Those are the areas that are coarser and thicker...and I find they don't usually define as well as the back.



bajandoc86 I love that headband!


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

Twist out puff on stretched hair


Top:





Left:





Right:





Back:


----------



## kandiekj100

Still rocking the finger coils.

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## WriterGirl

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> Twist out puff on stretched hair
> 
> Back:



Gorgeous...


----------



## Geminigirl

Hi lovely people. I am so excited today! I have been PS for like two months and hiding my hair and what a great idea it was. I won't ramble here just give you the hair porn and save the details for my blog Which will have the same pics. So if you don't know ummm...i love me...I love my hair...and I love taking pics of both so get ready to scroll mkay? Here we go...


----------



## bajandoc86

Geminigirl said:


> Above is my hair later today, Below is my hair fresh this morning No poof




   

I dream of my hair having this kind of definition when it gets longer. Lawwwddd hammercy. This hair!


----------



## LilMissRed

Geminigirl 'LIKE!!!'

SN: HATE that I can't 'Like' from my phn!! :/


----------



## Harina

Geminigirl said:


> Hi lovely people. I am so excited today! I have been PS for like two months and hiding my hair and what a great idea it was. I won't ramble here just give you the hair porn and save the details for my blog Which will have the same pics. So if you don't know ummm...i love me...I love my hair...and I love taking pics of both so get ready to scroll mkay? Here we go...




What products do you use on your hair? It looks very well moisturized? Tia!


----------



## kandake

My La Jay wig was just delivered so I put it on and snapped a few pics.

This thing is massive.  Way to much hair for me for an everyday wig.  I'm about to cut it.  I'll order another one to wear as is.


----------



## Geminigirl

bajandoc86 said:


> I dream of my hair having this kind of definition when it gets longer. Lawwwddd hammercy. This hair!


You already have it now, so you should be good when it gets longer. It just takes trial and error.





Harina said:


> What products do you use on your hair? It looks very well moisturized? Tia!



I use a lot of stuff but haven't really been a PJ lately, just kind of sticking to the tried and true. Here I used Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothie on blowdried hair. That adds great shine to my hair and others i have seen that also like the product. I also like the Shine Mist. That adds shine and light moisture. Those are my two favs so far right now. I want to try the souffle. Also Shea Butter helps with shine when I blow dry. I have been PS for like 2 1/2 months so my hair was super nice looking from little manipulation. The products also added weight to my hair and if it wasn't for that Bentonite clay, I think my hair would have been softer and even shiner. BC is the devil to rinse out of thick shrunken hair. But I am not going to wash again unless my hair tells me too or my scalp feels bad.

I hardly shampoo, I really hate shampoo. I used to use an Ayurveda bar but now that I have BC again that's what I'll use. I co wash with whatever I have laying around. I need to find a new co wash conditioner cause I don't like any that I have now. Might revisit Aussie Moist. I use Silk Elements moisturizing Treatment to DC. 


Recap:

Shampoo:BC or (hardly use) whatever is laying around
cowash: Whatever is laying around but store bought nothing salon brand
heat protectant: shea butter
Leave in that I use as a moisturizer but haven't used lately: Cantu Shea
Moisturizer on dry hair: SMCES and SHINE MIST C&H
Seal: with whatever but usually shea butter, EVOO or coconut oil. I hardly seal too.


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> I am back home...and I dug up some old pics. Humor me...I'm feeling idle
> 
> My first hairdo
> 
> 
> Christmas circa 1990
> 
> 
> Hair done for church...I probably was around 6 here.
> 
> 
> Heading to church again
> 
> 
> My puff...that hairstyle was the all the rage at that time.
> 
> 
> The ladies in my family have always had thick hair
> 
> 
> 
> These next couple pics are of my sis....she has a LOT of hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair when I was relaxed. I LOVED it in a short bob. I actually never tried to grow it out.


 
Love, Love, Love All of it. The hair, the family, the babies. And you just knew you were cute as a baby, just posing for the camera.


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks faithVA! I got all nostalgic looking at those pics. I realised I missed my family more than I thought.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Geminigirl Do you mind sharing where you get your earrings? They are really cute.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I'm greenhousing right now


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

bajandoc86 said:


> Another twist out....chunkier than usual. I used QB's AOHC and AHTB. I got better definition than usual at my crown and the front of my head. Those are the areas that are coarser and thicker...and I find they don't usually define as well as the back.


 Oh my gawd!!!!!!!  Your hair ain't no joke!


----------



## Geminigirl

bajandoc86 said:


> Thanks faithVA! I got all nostalgic looking at those pics. I realised I missed my family more than I thought.



Oh I forgot where did you get your headband from? I love hair candy.



nakialovesshoes said:


> Geminigirl Do you mind sharing where you get your earrings? They are really cute.



I got my earrings from ToniDaley80 on YT. She lives in Canda so it takes awhile for things to come. She is really nice and has great customer service.My earrings came around the time she said they would.

Here is her link. Watch the video and all the info is there. and Thanks I love my chocolate girl wooden earrings. I think all her wooden earrings are on sale.

http://youtu.be/4SlulMz76iE


----------



## godzooki

My boring photo from this morning...What's significant about this is I'm officially the longest post I've ever been, lol! I'm 24 wks post with no immediate plans to touch up...It's so flat because I scarf at night (hate feeling my hair loose/in my face while sleeping). I've been trying the "grease" method lately and this air dry was done after using coconut oil/ schescentit coco creme leave in and then a generous amount of African Pride grease while still wet. I was very surprised that by this method, in the morning it was very soft and not "greasy hard" at all considering the amount of grease I used, lol! I do love the shine I got from it! I'll leave it like this until I cond. wash again usually but I do spritz with a spray I made using water, coco creme leave in, argan and castor oil before re scarfing at night. This is the only reason I made it to 24 wks so far!!




Bun is flat and lopsided from me sleeping on it scarfed. Easily redone and fluffed but I'm too cold and lazy right now.


----------



## kittenz

Shingle effect.


----------



## NappyNelle

kittenz  That eyeshadow is a lovely green on you.


----------



## kittenz

NappyNelle Thank you!


----------



## Ediese

Sheena284 said:


> Just did a wash and go at this time of night/morning. I had to coz my hair was dry and tangled! Lol! Anyway, I blow dried it and this is how it turned out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 
I absolutely love your hair! My curls are similiar, but doesn't curl from root to tip. My hair is poofy at the roots. :-( You are so lucky!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## bajandoc86

Je Ne Sais Quoi  Thanks! Someone at church that day commented on my 'hard head'....and too bad I don't have hair like my sis (she's a 4a/3c mix)  I was like....whatever, and fluffed my hair. Some ppl just make me 

Geminigirl I think I got it at forever 21.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

bajandoc86 said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi  Thanks! Someone at church that day commented on my 'hard head'....and too bad I don't have hair like my sis (she's a 4a/3c mix)  I was like....whatever, and fluffed my hair. Some ppl just make me
> 
> @Geminigirl I think I got it at forever 21.


 
bajandoc86 people are so ignorant.  Just brush them off and keep moving.  Trust.  Your hair is beautiful.  You are making me miss the length i used to have before chopping.  i can't wait to have longer twist outs like yours.  Thick, defined, strong looking twistouts


----------



## bajandoc86

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> @bajandoc86 *people are so ignorant*.  Just brush them off and keep moving.  Trust.  Your hair is beautiful.  You are making me miss the length i used to have before chopping.  i can't wait to have longer twist outs like yours.  Thick, defined, strong looking twistouts



^^^ THIS! I have come to this realisation since beginning this hair journey. But as you say I just KIM. Again thank you. I am fully enjoying my hair right now, and excited to see what lies ahead.


----------



## Rocky91

bajandoc86 said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi  Thanks! Someone at church that day commented on my 'hard head'....and too bad I don't have hair like my sis (she's a 4a/3c mix)  I was like....whatever, and fluffed my hair. Some ppl just make me
> 
> @Geminigirl I think I got it at forever 21.


ugh at that comment. people really sometimes show their arses when it comes to natural hair.
and i find Caribbeans in particular can be so blunt and pushy with it, lol.


----------



## Geminigirl

That's why I would check people in a heart beat trying to tell me about my mane. If you ain't on point on top of your head be prepared to get your feelings hurt cause you ain't hurting mines. I have people asking me why i use white people brushes or wig brushes they call them or why I do my hair a certain way, the whole time it's not registering to them that #1 there are no rules in hair care, just do what works for you #2 all this hair didn't come from lack of knowledge cause lord knows I never had hair in my life. 

So just brush them off and keep growing that thick beautiful hair.


----------



## tngirl22

6 months natural now! Wash & go in the front beanie in the back... my  new favorite hair style! Does anyone know what my hair type is? I'm kinda confused about it!




389525_10100277796425915_38421435_44683473_162962067_n by virtualassistantbee, on Flickr


----------



## MsChelle

kandake said:


> My La Jay wig was just delivered so I put it on and snapped a few pics.
> 
> This thing is massive. Way to much hair for me for an everyday wig. I'm about to cut it. I'll order another one to wear as is.


 

WOW! I love your hair...........love it!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

kandake said:


> My La Jay wig was just delivered so I put it on and snapped a few pics.
> 
> This thing is massive. Way to much hair for me for an everyday wig. I'm about to cut it. I'll order another one to wear as is.


 
That's a WIG!!! Girl you look stunning!  I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

So after i was lazy enough to rinse out my conditioner i threw in some twists yesterday. here is my resulting twist out that will likely only last today and tomorrow since i didn't use any gel.  I'm still trying to get the balance right today before i leave the house, my hurr is acting crazy right now:


----------



## MissAlinaRose

NappyNelle said:


> @kittenz  That eyeshadow is a lovely green on you.



How beautiful Nelle!! I love it.


----------



## MissAlinaRose

bajandoc86 said:


> Another twist out....chunkier than usual. I used QB's AOHC and AHTB. I got better definition than usual at my crown and the front of my head. Those are the areas that are coarser and thicker...and I find they don't usually define as well as the back.


----------



## AryaStarr258

Used One 'n Only moroccan argan oil shampoo and conditioner. My hair has NEVER been so soft, nor has it air dried this straight before! Excited!!! :bouncegre


----------



## mstokes2008

Straightened my hair the other day but the weather has been crazy so I'm sporting these for the time being


----------



## pookaloo83

tngirl22 said:


> 6 months natural now! Wash & go in the front beanie in the back... my  new favorite hair style! Does anyone know what my hair type is? I'm kinda confused about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 389525_10100277796425915_38421435_44683473_162962067_n by virtualassistantbee, on Flickr



You have very pretty eyes!


----------



## Raspberry

mstokes2008 said:


> Straightened my hair the other day but the weather has been crazy so I'm sporting these for the time being


Ohhh so pretty!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## kandake

MsChelle said:


> WOW! I love your hair...........love it!!!



@MsChelle Thanks girl.  But you know it's a wig right. 



2sweetnsugarland said:


> That's a WIG!!! Girl you look stunning!  I wouldn't change a thing!



Aww, thanks.  I did cut a little but it didn't make a big difference.


----------



## SummerSolstice

my weave. i decided 2 curl it last night. u see that there is NO curl, right?


----------



## trendsetta25

this is my hair today...it's my 3/4 wig i made *(YT video here)*


----------



## GoodMernin

I decided to save some hot water and clear the fro outside of the shower.

It was pretty easy being that I only used a pick, water, and EVOO to do it.

But today......

.......was a looooonnnngg day ya'll.

I just threw it up into something. :-/


----------



## pookaloo83

Some type of updo I did this morning. Took me 5 mins.


----------



## JeterCrazed

The 4am roller set. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## JeterCrazed

NappyNelle said:


> @kittenz  That eyeshadow is a lovely green on you.


 Com' on Vogue! Let yo body goooo with the floooww. You know you can do it!


----------



## JeterCrazed

bajandoc86 said:


> I am back home...and I dug up some old pics. Humor me...I'm feeling idle



Kiddie hair porn. I feel so dirty.... but I can't turn away.


----------



## GoodMernin

mstokes2008 said:


> Straightened my hair the other day but the weather has been crazy so I'm sporting these for the time being



I love love love your two braid style!

They are huge!


----------



## MsChelle

kandake said:


> @MsChelle Thanks girl. But you know it's a wig right.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks. I did cut a little but it didn't make a big difference.


 

Yes but noone would ever know if you didn't tell. It looks really good on you.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

My wash and go with Alberto Balsam Coconut and Lychee conditioner and Eco Styler gel


----------



## godzooki

How are you guys drying your curls/coils without friz? My hair frizzes up as soon as water hits it but goes flat if I slap a scarf on it for 5 min but if (in the far far future) I wanted to wear a wash and go and not have it flattened by scarfing will I be able to. I'm wondering if I'll ever be able to wear natural the natural coils I have without looking like a frizzball. Tell me now so I can practice as my hair grows out!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

trendsetta25 You are so pretty!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Tried to bump some curls today, LOL. Enjoying my temporarily straightened hair...


----------



## chelseatiara

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Tried to bump some curls today, LOL. Enjoying my temporarily straightened hair...



MyAngelEyez~C~U  I like it!


----------



## Poohbear

December 8th


----------



## NikkiQ

Just took my twists out 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using SPH-D700


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to a friend's Bday dinner....






Another friend and I. I love her locs.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Tried to bump some curls today, LOL. Enjoying my temporarily straightened hair...



Your hair is growing! MyAngelEyez~C~U


----------



## tasha5951

New sew in installed today. I like it!


----------



## bajandoc86

Just finished my hair. I am tirrreeddddddd. I attempted a flat-twist updo. It came out ok I guess. As I practice it will become neater.


----------



## MzSwift

Twistout on blown out and lightly flat ironed hair:


----------



## GoodMernin

As the week goes by, I put my hair in even bigger twists and my hair gets REAL big so I have to tie it down in interesting ways so that I don't get bored.


----------



## Melaninme

I am currently sporting this style today.  Hoping to keep it going strong for at least a week.


----------



## MsChelle

Asha97 said:


> I am currently sporting this style today. Hoping to keep it going strong for at least a week.


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Melaninme

MsChelle said:


> Very pretty!!!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## JadeFox

Asha97 said:


> I am currently sporting this style today.  Hoping to keep it going strong for at least a week.




this is a gorgeous protective style. did you do this yourself? if so, can you share a tut.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GoodMernin

Asha97 said:


> I am currently sporting this style today.  Hoping to keep it going strong for at least a week.



I like this style!

Please share directions on how to achieve this look.


----------



## Melaninme

GoodMernin said:


> I like this style!
> 
> Please share directions on how to achieve this look.


 
The tutorial is found within my blog.  The link to my blog is within my signature.


----------



## Melaninme

fadaka said:


> this is a gorgeous protective style. did you do this yourself? if so, can you share a tut.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Thank you and yes, I created the look myself.  You can find the tutorial on my blog.  Link is within my signature.  Best wishes!


----------



## winona

My bun has definitely gotten thicker since last year

I used ASIAN leave in with my homemade argan oil blend with banana clip and hair net.  My bun is wrapped pretty tightly and last year I had to fan it out


----------



## GoodMernin

GoodMernin said:


> I like this style!
> 
> Please share directions on how to achieve this look.



Thanks!


----------



## Poohbear

Asha97 said:


> I am currently sporting this style today.  Hoping to keep it going strong for at least a week.



Asha97 - what product did you use in your hair to make it look so moisturized and shiny?


----------



## Melaninme

Poohbear Sent you a pm.


----------



## ree.denise

I want to know also 



Asha97 said:


> @Poohbear Sent you a pm.


----------



## MissDarcei

Chopped my hair off, hope the pic works


----------



## Qtee

This is my everyday style..


----------



## kittenz

I am having so much fun experimenting with my new hair.  Here's my style for this week.  I call it my curly toupee







Top





Side





Back


----------



## pookaloo83

Wore a puff yesterday:






Today is a first day twistout. The first day it's always short.


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

pookaloo83

Your has grown soooo much!


----------



## winona

I finally figured out what I wanted to do to my hair. I braided my hair with spring twists I used 9 twists each divided into 3.  In the pics I showed several different ways I am going to be wearing this style


----------



## Pharmgirl247

Bun from the other day.


----------



## Alta Angel

Braidout with side-swoop...


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Sent from my ADR6330VW using ADR6330VW


----------



## Ozma

winona said:


> I finally figured out what I wanted to do to my hair. I braided my hair with spring twists I used 9 twists each divided into 3.  In the pics I showed several different ways I am going to be wearing this style




*LOVE IT!*


----------



## yaya24

My updo on a 3 day old braid out::


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

accidental rainbow stripe...


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

PinkGirlFluff said:


> View attachment 131643
> 
> Sent from my ADR6330VW using ADR6330VW


 I want this hair!


----------



## bemajor

Last night at my friend's Christmas dinner










excuse the face in this one! lol


----------



## bemajor

LOL I just read that entire "you know you wrong" thread and I need to edit my post!!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

Puff from two days ago and today's braidout set on wet hair

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout that ended up a poofy mess later. I hate braidouts.


----------



## Harina

Asha97 said:


> Poohbear Sent you a pm.


Asha97. Can I get one too?


----------



## BreeNique




----------



## bride91501

Just took out my cornrows after 6/7 weeks, and accidently fell into this twistout puff 'do.

Sorry for the blurry pics!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

bride91501 Omgoodness you look just like my beautiful cousin!! The resemblance is so striking. I need to find a pic like asap. Ohh and lovely puff!


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe

good good hair day!


----------



## bride91501

:blush3:  why thank you MissAlinaRose 

And your hair gives me LIFE whenever I see it


----------



## MissAlinaRose

bride91501 said:


> :blush3:  why thank you @MissAlinaRose
> 
> And your hair gives me LIFE whenever I see it


 You're too sweet. Thank you ma'am!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

This morning I tried the Ballerina Bun (Remix) posted by Zuleika in this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14923877#post14923877


----------



## SummerSolstice

I LOVE THAT BRAID GOING INTO THE BUN (sorry for yelling)


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Version of my bun on DD#3 (blowdried hair)


----------



## GoodMernin

Thought I would try some puffs without having to comb through my hair (because I can't-lol) and they came out really good.


----------



## LStreeter

I bc'd a week before Christmas. I love that I finally did it, but I'm now stuck with figuring out what to do with this 'new' hair.


----------



## coyacoy

playing around w/updo's .......


----------



## winona

Scalp was itchy so I decided to do my hair.  This is the result of henna, moisture conditioner, ASIAN leave in and ceramide oil blend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I pinned up the back with a simplistic design comb because I got paranoid that it was touching my collar lmbo


----------



## Mandy4610

I have been lazy with posting y'all. Here are a couple of pics. I will post more later.


----------



## napbella

winona--lovely juicy twists!


----------



## winona

[USER=9573 said:
			
		

> napbella[/USER];14931807]winona--lovely juicy twists!



Thanks because my hair is fine I had to use way more hair than I have done in the past.  Sometimes I wish I had super thick hair like I see on here  but then I snap back to reality and understand that I wouldn't know what the heck to do with all that hair


----------



## ChristmasCarol

DD#2 wanted in on the braided bun-fun, so here's hers on blowdried hair. Her hair is parted to one side in the front - she doesn't like middle parts. 
I got carried away and made it a lil' too fancy for her tastes, though.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Protective Styling For 2012*





Beep





Boopa





Bop





Bam


Happy New Year LHCFers


----------



## Geminigirl

^^^you love you some wild colors. I will live vicariously through you. lol


----------



## Geminigirl

sipp100 said:


> DD#2 wanted in on the braided bun-fun, so here's hers on blowdried hair. Her hair is parted to one side in the front - she doesn't like middle parts.
> I got carried away and made it a lil' too fancy for her tastes, though.



That is so pretty and soft looking I love it.


----------



## bajandoc86

My same hairdo from my last post....I just a twist-out bang for Christmas day.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Geminigirl said:


> ^^^you love you some wild colors. I will live vicariously through you. lol



GETCHU SOME!  You'll be a knock out


----------



## Victoria44

Christmas eve braidout...i really need to start learning how to do funner styles:






top:





side:





back:





puff pulled really far back (i was happy I could pull the band back so far without  my puff looking too tiny):


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

^You and Your Hair are Absolutely Adorable!^


----------



## Mandy4610

As promised:


----------



## pookaloo83

. Puffin it today.


----------



## Mandy4610

Another one.


----------



## Victoria44

aw thank you! 10WordzOrLess


----------



## coyacoy

Mandy4610 said:


> As promised:



Mandy4610 ...LOVE ur french roll!!! 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## coyacoy

Victoria44 said:


> Christmas eve braidout...i really need to start learning how to do funner styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puff pulled really far back (i was happy I could pull the band back so far without  my puff looking too tiny):



Victoria44 ...great christmas hair!! 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## qchelle

Ok, so I straightened my hair 2wks ago and had it straight all last week.  Btw, I love this thread 

It got straighter than I expected 





Almost done.  It's grown so much since I BC'd! (Don't mind the face lol)





I did a bantu knot-out that I really liked





And here's the side.  You can see my color!...a little bit





And then it fell and I didn't bother to knot it again.  So I did a sloppy ponytail





And the side





I'm so excited cuz this is the longest my hair has ever been IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!  that is such a shame lol.


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't know why that piece is tucked in right behind my ear. I fixed it lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

qchelle
pookaloo83
Victoria44
Aww, you guys are so cute! To be young again...


----------



## SummerSolstice

My new unit. its brazilian body wave, i cut the bangs... it still needs to be layered.





this is me exactly now





this is me before i got dressed this morning... ugh


----------



## manter26

I'm wigging it through 2012. I've worn my Tammy wig out a couple times. I flat ironed and flat twisted my leaveout and loved the way it turned out. I'll probably use heat a few times next year for special events only. 


 I got carried away with taking pics. there are a few more in my fotki (see profile).


----------



## kittenz

Twistout - day 4





ETA:  phone pics are huge...


----------



## MzSwift

Blowout:












Puffy Ponytail:







Light Flat Iron:


----------



## GoodMernin

My day after wash n go "Wet and go".


----------



## crlsweetie912

manter26 said:


> I'm wigging it through 2012. I've worn my Tammy wig out a couple times. I flat ironed and flat twisted my leaveout and loved the way it turned out. I'll probably use heat a few times next year for special events only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got carried away with taking pics. there are a few more in my fotki (see profile).


OMG That's a wig......off to shop for Tammy.....it looks AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## HauteHippie

crlsweetie912 said:


> OMG That's a wig......off to shop for Tammy.....it looks AMAZING!!!!!



Yeah, Tammy is amazing. Great 1/2 wig for a great price.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Ok, yall ladies have such awesome hair but I just gotta post my lil bit....I have had so many setbacks this year, health, stress and finances have left my hair in a shambles....Earlier this year I had to cut my hair back to barely shoulder length.....
BUT NOW!!!!!!
WHOOO HOO!  :reddancer:


----------



## manter26

crlsweetie912 said:


> OMG That's a wig......off to shop for Tammy.....it looks AMAZING!!!!!





HauteHippie said:


> Yeah, Tammy is amazing. Great 1/2 wig for a great price.



 It's a wig and my 2012 goal hair. I love this wig, can you believe I had it on the floor in my closet for about a year?... 

It's a great deal and blends very easily.


----------



## crlsweetie912

so happy............:reddancer:


----------



## leiah

A not very neat bun but it's comfortable and it's holding so i'm not going to mess with it


----------



## crlsweetie912

leiah said:


> A not very neat bun but it's comfortable and it's holding so i'm not going to mess with it


leiah LOVING your hair!

OT: Not to be nosey, but is your screenname your real name?  My name is almost exactly the same and I have never seen but one other person spell it like that.


----------



## pookaloo83

Day 2 of my flatiron and pin curl.


----------



## pookaloo83

So I felt like the style didn't match my attire so I pinned up the sides


----------



## pookaloo83

I don't know why it's sideways


----------



## leiah

crlsweetie912 said:


> leiah LOVING your hair!
> 
> OT: Not to be nosey, but is your screenname your real name?  My name is almost exactly the same and I have never seen but one other person spell it like that.



Yes that is my real name - i've never seen anyone spell it that way


----------



## crlsweetie912

leiah said:


> Yes that is my real name - i've never seen anyone spell it that way


OH WOW!!!!!  And my initial of my last name is H!
NAME TWINS!


----------



## kandiekj100

pookaloo83 said:


> Day 2 of my flatiron and pin curl.


 
Very pretty! Crisco got your hair blinging, lol.

As an aside, I don't think I've seen you show so much of your face. Pretty, so stop hiding behind those stars and whatnot, lol.


----------



## qchelle

Flat twist out.


----------



## OndoGirl




----------



## westNDNbeauty

Can you guess what Qhemet product helped to create these curls, waves and oh yesss....SWANG?!

BTW -- I've already reviewed this product on my blog, but I will be having a post which puts this product up against the elements (wind, humidity, etc) from a day of sailing in the Caribbean.  Tune in to see how my hair feared with use of this product. Before and after pics will be posted.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

pookaloo83 you and your hair are adorable!!

westNDNbeauty that hair is blinging and swanging!! 

Love this thread, everyone's hair is on point!!


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:


> Very pretty! Crisco got your hair blinging, lol.
> 
> As an aside, I don't think I've seen you show so much of your face. Pretty, so stop hiding behind those stars and whatnot, lol.




Aww thanks! I have a big forehead and I hate the way some pics look so I hide them.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

KCcurly said:


> @pookaloo83 you and your hair are adorable!!
> 
> @westNDNbeauty that hair is blinging and swanging!!
> 
> Love this thread, everyone's hair is on point!!



KCcurly -- Thanks girl! and congrats on your mention in the latest natural hair media article.


----------



## SkySurfer

Happy new year ladies!
I wish your hair the best bling bling, swing swing, and curls galore!
Bring on 2012!!!


----------



## SummerSolstice

MzSwift said:


> Blowout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffy Ponytail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light Flat Iron:



Boob specs?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Did the Crisco thang...


----------



## Ebony Majesty

manter26 said:


> I'm wigging it through 2012. I've worn my Tammy wig out a couple times. I flat ironed and flat twisted my leaveout and loved the way it turned out. I'll probably use heat a few times next year for special events only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got carried away with taking pics. there are a few more in my fotki (see profile).



Whattttt? This is a wig????????


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

manter26 I'm going to try out that Tammy wig one day, it's so cute on you !


----------



## MzSwift

SummerSolstice

LoL!
It's just the camera angle, girl! _*blush*_


----------



## bajandoc86

Hey ladies! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

Here was my hair yesterday, I wore the same twistout for church, and then for the parttaayyyy.


----------



## MzSwift

bajandoc86
You are so pretty!


----------



## MrsHdrLe

^^^I agree.  WOW!


----------



## KimPossibli

bajandoc86

Gorgeous.

I am loving your twistout. so you use anything for hold like gel etc?


----------



## Harina

Itgirl said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> Gorgeous.
> 
> I am loving your twistout. so you use anything for hold like gel etc?



Beautiful skin too! And I bet all you do is splash your face with water in the morning


----------



## Evolving78

^^^oh she is so pretty!


----------



## Sprinkl3s

NYE hair before it shrunk.

Please don't quote.










I was quoted...


----------



## bajandoc86

@MzSwift @shortdub78 MrsHdrLe Thank you SO MUCH you guys! I am blushing like a schoolgirl right now. lol.

@Itgirl I do use Eco-styler gel (pink) for added hold. I don't get flaking, or stiff twists when I use it and I absolutely love the results I get.

@Harina Lol! I actually use Neutrogena Oil free wash and the alcohol free toner, then moisturise with the oil free lotion. I actually had flawless skin as a teenager, now that I'm an adult I have cyclic acne Go figure.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Yall that tammy wig is on sale for 14.00 at samsbeauty.com....


----------



## Evolving78

MzSwift
^^^^ those are some nice puppies!


----------



## MzSwift

LoL!

_*spanks shortdub78 's hands*_


----------



## manter26

Ebony Majesty said:


> Whattttt? This is a wig????????



 Only about an inch wide perimeter of my hair is left out.



KCcurly said:


> manter26 I'm going to try out that Tammy wig one day, it's so cute on you !



Thanks KCcurly !



crlsweetie912 said:


> Yall that tammy wig is on sale for 14.00 at samsbeauty.com....



 I may need another one. That's a great price...


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey ladies! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!
> 
> Here was my hair yesterday, I wore the same twistout for church, and then for the parttaayyyy.





Beautiful......


----------



## VelvetRain




----------



## ree.denise

Luv your hair!! 




Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Took my kinky twists out. Here is the short lived twist out


----------



## Rocky91

haven't posted in here for a while.
NYE braid n curl....and my false lashes. lol i felt so silly wearing them.
ETA: never mind. photobucket resizing is pissing me off.


----------



## Darenia

My ponypuff


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> haven't posted in here for a while.
> NYE braid n curl....and my false lashes. lol i felt so silly wearing them.
> ETA: never mind. photobucket resizing is pissing me off.



Dammit where the pitches?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

TWA wash n go madness!














Eta: should say fun...

Can you tell I'm having gun?


----------



## Ebony Majesty

After being inspired by manter26 and finding out that Tammy isn't sold in the UK (pours liquor) I pulled out a half wig I purchased last year but never wore. I think it's Freetress Samara Girl


----------



## manter26

LOVE it Ebony_majesty !  How did you fit all your beautiful hair under there are still have it look so flat? I love the headband too. I can't seem to find a headband that fits over the bump correctly...I'll have to try out some scarves.


----------



## NappyNelle

Straigh-ish Poofy Fro


----------



## kittenz

Another twist out...


----------



## bajandoc86

So after my twistout New Yrs Eve....I detangled and did a puff. So here is the nappy and the crazy......lawwwd. LOL.

ETA: Oh craappp....sorry about the pic size. I'm trying to resize.


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> Dammit where the pitches?



lol.




*** it the page is stretched out anyways, lol.
NYE before i left the house. how do y'all wear falsies for long periods of time? i felt like a damn muppet, my eyes felt droopy, lol.


----------



## bajandoc86

^^ Rocky91 I LOVE it!! The hurrr, the red lip , the pout. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Rocky91 too cute!!

bajandoc86 I love a chunky fro! So pretty!


----------



## qchelle

Frohawk.









hmm...it was lopsided lol


----------



## anon123

This is from a twist out done on damp hair.  I retwisted into big twists on the second day and wore like this. Made a pony on the top half, then a pony at the bottom, then used a ponytail holder half way down the ponytail, then one on the end.  And used Ficcares to cover the top 3 ponytails.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I love your Ficcare's.  

When I grow up I wanna be just like you mwedzi!


			
				[USER=33205 said:
			
		

> mwedzi[/USER];14977105]


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:


> lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** it the page is stretched out anyways, lol.
> NYE before i left the house. how do y'all wear falsies for long periods of time? i felt like a damn muppet, my eyes felt droopy, lol.



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair yesterday.






I'm rocking my curls again. I washed and dc'd last night and I'm now wearing my trusty old twistouts again.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first second day hair! 













I'm in love with these curls!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

1st attempt - Super Girl Fishbone Braid


----------



## cheryl26

Idkw I was very proud of how straight it came out the other day. Still uneven!


----------



## tropical-punch

Sent from my SPH-D710 using SPH-D710


----------



## SkySurfer

i had an awards ceremony...I flexi-rodded the front of my hair, flat twisted the sides and single twisted the back...random..but it grew on me
Photos are not the best..they were taken on my phone..snm.


----------



## winona

Can't remember who inspired me to do this but it was a relaxed lady here.  My first braided bun.  I finger combed after parting.


----------



## coyacoy

today's updo from different angles.....easy to do and happens to be a PS!


----------



## Blkprincess

both you and your hair are gorgeous!! @*bajandoc86* http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=14958555#post14958555


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm a little nervous to post mine after seeing such fab "everyday" hair LOL but here goes:






Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

My sew in 

Sent from my ADR6330VW using ADR6330VW


----------



## 10WordzOrLess




----------



## ChristmasCarol

Washed and sealed with Crisco:
*eta* Sorry so blurry, don't know what happened 







Took this a couple hours later when fully dried and shrunken. I like using only Crisco  I may need to start a Crisco-only challenge, lol


----------



## LaVgirl

This has been my go-to style this week. I'm not used to having straight hair


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Since the weather is getting a little warmer in the ATL, I did a quick wet bun. This will be my protective summer style.


----------



## pookaloo83

I wore a twistout/braidout thing today.


----------



## MissAlinaRose

pookaloo83 said:


> I wore a *twistout/braidout thing* today.



pookaloo83 Now you know you gosta call it what it is...that stretched twist out! It looks fab!! I love the color too.


----------



## WhoIAm

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Since the weather is getting a little warmer in the ATL, I did a quick wet bun. This will be my protective summer style.



Beverly Ann Properties, your cheekbones are gorgeous. That updo does them justice.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I wished I would've stopped cutting after this pic. Now she's a "house wig"


----------



## qchelle

Anakinsmomma what's it look like now?


----------



## SavannahNatural

Night time PS


----------



## Zaz

This is my first ever wig so I'm super excited. It's LaJay by Vanessa, I haven't worn her yet because she was HUGE. I was afraid I'd ruin her by cutting it but I went ahead and did it since she's not too expensive and I could always get a new one. But I think it turned out pretty nicely, I'll wear it out tomorrow 









That's how much I ended up cutting.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

LaVgirl said:


> This has been my go-to style this week. I'm not used to having straight hair



Love it!

Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## Vshanell

Old braid-out. Looked better in person lol.


----------



## SkySurfer

Hey guys,
Did a quick wash and go in the front yesterday. I cowashed the front, added some sweet almond oil, then tiny bit of gel.
I have the same flat twisted sides and single twisted back from my last post in this thread, held up with a nice butterfly clip 
Excuse the red eyes in some of my piktchaaass...revision is seriously kicking my butt!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Bun on flat ironed hair


----------



## coyacoy

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Since the weather is getting a little warmer in the ATL, I did a quick wet bun. This will be my protective summer style.



Beverly Ann Properties. ...u r such a beautiful lady!!!  Great skin! 

Sent from my DROID3 using DROID3


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Relaxed ends look stringy, but it held up okay. 2nd day Crisco 'n go:


----------



## Anakinsmomma

qchelle said:


> Anakinsmomma what's it look like now?



Lol...
There is a noticeable thin spot on the left side. Like, I got in a fight and someone ripped my hair out noticeable.  It'll serve out role playing purposes though...


----------



## Arian

Used flaxseed gel and my hair swelled....so this is how I look today...big hair.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## coyacoy

Arian said:


> Used flaxseed gel and my hair swelled....so this is how I look today...big hair.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


Arian - beautiful hair and color!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Flop mop


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## wavezncurlz

I can make a french roll again! 

I guess it's grown (no length check since my cut in Sept).


----------



## Arian

coyacoy said:


> @Arian - beautiful hair and color!!!


 
coyacoy,

 Thank you!


----------



## Melaninme

Renewed my driver's license today and wore a twistout. Washing tomorrow
to put back into twists for challenge.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I've been wearing my hair in little Celie plaits under my wigs, scarves, etc. This time I kept them in for two weeks & just took them down to do my weekend routine. This is my 1st unofficial braidout. Unofficial because I just put a headband on to take a picture & this style won't see the light of day.

Hair type experts what say you?


----------



## kittenz

nakialovesshoes  hair type: pretty!


----------



## NJoy

nakialovesshoes said:


> I've been wearing my hair in little Celie plaits under my wigs, scarves, etc. This time I kept them in for two weeks & just took them down to do my weekend routine. This is my 1st unofficial braidout. Unofficial because I just put a headband on to take a picture & this style won't see the light of day.
> 
> Hair type experts what say you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 133869


 
nakialovesshoes

Girl! Look at your hair grow! And the texture is so pretty! Grow, Girl. Grow!!!


----------



## Leesh

..........


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Leesh said:


> Here is my everyyyday bun that I wear while stretching, being as tho it seems like I'm always stretching, it's alwayyys like this. Ugh! To me it can be a drag, but I get compliments on it enough to make me keep wearing it.   Welp, I'm at it again (Maybe transitioning). So here she goes again.
> 
> It turns out different every single day. Sometimes it gives me a fight for my life and sometimes it's easy as pie. Sometimes it turns out Oogly and sometimes it turns out Fiyaah. erplexed
> This is on straightened hair, more of a messier version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my "Super Neat" way on straightened hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the time I wear it like this on airdried, poofy, wavey hair which of course gives it more volume. Which also allows me to do the "Deep Moisture Method" while stretching. Inside it is literally soaking wet . I'll post a pic of that version later. But it's good for either or.




Very cute!


----------



## Burbujas

Asha97 said:


> Renewed my driver's license today and wore a twistout. Washing tomorrow
> to put back into twists for challenge.


Beautiful!! Would you mind sharing what kind of moisturizer/products you used on your hair? It looks so moisturized and shiny.


----------



## SkySurfer

More pictures..I'm on a picture flex right now!

(Post copied from crown and glory challenge)
I have nearly finished installing my next set of Senegalese Twists, with my trusty X-pressions Hair
They are 2-toned--> Burgundy in the back, black in the front..sounds gruesome, but it looks decent..honest! 

I've spent way...WAY...WAAAAAYYY too much time on these to be taking them out all willy-nilly , like I usually do.
I'm very hair-fickle...

I hope to last at least 2 months with these.. at least till the end of my mock exams haha

Pics to come

ETA: THE PIKTCHAAS R HEERRE! Yay!
One of me looking kray-kray during the process of twisting
One of the front view..yup, me failing at posing 
And 2 bad pictures of the back LOL
I wish I could take better pictures


----------



## MzSwift

SkySurfer

They look great!

I'm rocking some as well.  Installed mine last weekend


----------



## MrsHdrLe

Those are great and you're really a cute girl SkySurfer.  How'd you attach them?  How long do they last?  What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## SkySurfer

MzSwift said:


> SkySurfer
> 
> They look great!
> 
> I'm rocking some as well.  Installed mine last weekend



Ah thanks , Senegalese twists are getting love from the LHCF Ladies!!



MrsHdrLe said:


> Those are great and you're really a cute girl SkySurfer.  How'd you attach them?  How long do they last?  What kind of hair did you use?



Aww thank you!
The typically last around 2 months while looking decent..I start to look like a hobo in the 3rd month! 
I use X-pressions hair, and seal with hot water

Edit : Forgot to add, I attach by taking the section of  my own hair, winding  the extension once at the base of my own hair, braiding for a bit (I know many people don't like that), then twisting the rest.
In the middle of my head, it's hard to explain but I use a different technique, I almost drape the ext. hair on my own..make sure both sides of the ext hair are equal, then I start the braiding straight away. I also use this method on my edges, because there is less tension

What a crap explanation


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Day 3 or 4 of a twist out. Time to refresh my hurr.


----------



## Leesh

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Day 3 or 4 of a twist out. Time to refresh my hurr.


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi, You are Gorgeous. I love your features! I look at your pics a second longer then usual when I pass by your sig. (No Gay) I was actually a lil' annoyed when you removed your siggy pic.  The nerve of me, right?!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Leesh said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi, You are Gorgeous. I love your features! I look at your pics a second longer then usual when I pass by your sig. (No Gay) I was actually a lil' annoyed when you removed your siggy pic.  The nerve of me, right?!



Who me!?!!!?  Wow. Thank you. That really made my day  Leesh

The siggy pic is coming back just a better one than last time


----------



## Leesh

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Who me!?!!!? Wow. Thank you. That really made my day  @Leesh
> 
> The siggy pic is coming back just a better one than last time


 


@Je Ne Sais Quoi,

Yes You!!!  Your one of my favorite faces here on the board . I love looking a pictures of our members, it also helps to put faces to personalitites or what we know of them thru their fonts. I just like to know what people look like in general. Makes it feel a bit realer, being here. Some folks tend to forget it's "Humans" behind these keyboards and go in a lil' too hard. I used to have my pics posted all up and thru till the episode a while back. Now Ima lil' shook. 

ETA: Sowwy to hijack yall!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Happy Weekend!

Did my usual ole twistout for church today.





This was the OOTD.


----------



## Leesh

@bajandoc86, You are very pretty as well, gorgeous complexion! And that OOTD Pic, you look ca-ute! And last, but definately not least, those "Twists" look edible, Yummm!!!   Great job!

ETA: Oh! Here's what yall get today. The Pretty, The Nappy and The Crazy, right?!  I been up in here all day, doin' housework and hair. Ain't had a minute to do mine, terrible! 

"Say what ya wont jus spell ma name roight!!!"


----------



## jamaicalovely

nakialovesshoes said:


> I've been wearing my hair in little Celie plaits under my wigs, scarves, etc. This time I kept them in for two weeks & just took them down to do my weekend routine. This is my 1st unofficial braidout. Unofficial because I just put a headband on to take a picture & this style won't see the light of day.
> 
> Hair type experts what say you?
> 
> 
> View attachment 133869



Uh this is cute.   Your curlies are popping.  You don't like it?


----------



## nakialovesshoes

jamaicalovely said:


> Uh this is cute.   Your curlies are popping.  You don't like it?



jamaicalovely 

Thanks. I'm just hiding my hair this year trying to retain as much as possible is all. I like it but I can't like it too much or I'll be wearing my hair out & off task.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Starting to love my twist outs.


----------



## WriterGirl

bajandoc86 I always love it when you post in this thread. You and your hair are beautiful.


----------



## MzSwift

OMGosh, JL!!!  Are you natural??

jamaicalovely


----------



## MissAlinaRose

bajandoc86 You are gorgeous!! Love the hair.


----------



## bajandoc86

@Leesh, @WriterGirl  and MissAlinaRose Thanks chicas!


----------



## jamaicalovely

MzSwift said:


> OMGosh, JL!!!  Are you natural??
> 
> @jamaicalovely



Yes, I've been totally natural for a couple years.


----------



## MzSwift

jamaicalovely said:


> Yes, I've been totally natural for a couple years.


 
That's wonderful!  I can only imagine the kind of "feedback" you're getting.

I'm glad the twistouts are growing on you, they flatter your face   Pretty soon, you'll be pinning them to the side, to the front and getting fancy with them.


----------



## jamaicalovely

Thanks Swift!   I love it!  I find that I get more compliments.


----------



## rainbowknots

bajandoc86, you and your hair are gorgeous. What products do you use to create your twist outs?


----------



## bajandoc86

blaqphoenix Thank you !

I usually use Silk Dreams Silky Leave-In, then Enso Naturals Olive and Honey twisting hair butter, and Eco-styler gel (pink). My twists remain moisturised for the week, and I get nice definition for my twistouts at the end of the week.


----------



## ms-gg

Second day of my braid out:





















I'm uploading a video about it right now on my channel....


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^^    Absolutely drool-worthy ms-gg!


----------



## Rocky91

ms-gg, girl what da hell?? why your hair always gotta be all luscious and thick and moisturized looking and sheet?? 
also you look cute-love the lip color!


----------



## Embyra

There goes ms-gg always putting people to shame with that hair


----------



## AryaStarr258

First attempt at a roller set. More pictures are forthcoming. This one was on the sneak while talking to my mom and sis haha


----------



## pookaloo83

AryaStarr258 said:


> First attempt at a roller set. More pictures are forthcoming. This one was on the sneak while talking to my mom and sis haha



I like your top!


----------



## Embyra

trying out the hairrules curlywhip we will see how it last over the week 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Victoria44

went out the other night, and just styled my twists with a flat twist in the front and the rest in a phony pony. Sorry there are no other angles lol:







today, I just rolled the front and put it in a pony tail. I'm really trying to learn how to style my hair


----------



## Rocky91

^^awww you're always soo cute! looks like you already know how to style pretty well.


----------



## Geminigirl

My hair today. Hope it lasts a week.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## JeterCrazed

Geminigirl said:


> My hair today. Hope it lasts a week.
> 
> excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.



*Funk Flex Bomb*

Sent from my HTC Inspire™


----------



## kandiekj100

Geminigirl said:


> My hair today. Hope it lasts a week.
> 
> excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


 
Love it! Can we see the other side and/or a back view?


----------



## Geminigirl

I was trying to take pics let me see. My can phone sucks 

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Geminigirl

These aren't that good that's why I didn't want to put them up

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair was down and then I put it in a puff 3 hrs later with a little bang







Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kandiekj100

Geminigirl said:


> These aren't that good that's why I didn't want to put them up
> 
> excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


 
Thanks! Gorgeous! I love all 3 sides. I wonder if I can emulate (copy) this look. I have kinky twists right now, so it will be a while before I could attempt it.


----------



## Geminigirl

kandiekj100 said:


> Thanks! Gorgeous! I love all 3 sides. I wonder if I can emulate (copy) this look. I have kinky twists right now, so it will be a while before I could attempt it.



I'm sure you can its super easy. I suck at flat twisting but I'm sure ill get better soon cause this turned out pretty good.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## Victoria44

thank you Rocky91, you're so sweet !


----------



## Geminigirl

A little better lighting 

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Geminigirl said:


> A little better lighting
> 
> excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


OMG!  
SO CAYUTE!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

You did a good job Geminigirl


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Those flat twists are spectacular Geminigirl


----------



## Geminigirl

Anakinsmomma thanks. Now that I see them in better lighting they are pretty nice. My hair is actually damaged right now. It's shedding and breaking like crazy so I had to put it in a PS and my hair is still healthy looking so it must not be that bad. Hopefullly this works. I actually wanted to the twists to be smaller but I was having a hard time learning and I didn't have time to be stuck on my hair all day so I made them biigger.


----------



## kittenz

Geminigirl You're hair look amazing! How much do you charge   ?  I can be in  b-more by 10am


----------



## jamoca5

I'm kind of halfway cheating and putting up a picture that I took yesterday. -shrug- oh well

Here's a picture of my sister finishing up my kinky twists. I love this style!


----------



## LadyRaider

Embyra Gimme all dat pretty hair!


----------



## Geminigirl

kittenz said:


> Geminigirl You're hair look amazing! How much do you charge   ?  I can be in  b-more by 10am



Lol well I am a full time student now but I'm still learning so I wouldn't charge no outrageous prices. When I get to a certain point at school you can come to my school in and get your hair done there. Inbox me if your serious. Even if its later on down the line.

excuse my typos i hate it as much as you.


----------



## kittenz

Geminigirl  I was joking but since you're actually willing I will keep this is mind and throw some business your way as soon as I need a 'do.  You're very good.


----------



## crlsweetie912

kittenz said:


> @Geminigirl You're hair look amazing! How much do you charge  ? I can be in b-more by 10am


 OH SNAP!  You're in BALTIMORE!!!!  Geminigirl


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Any guesses as to what I moisturized with?


----------



## kittenz

10WordzOrLess Crisco?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

kittenz said:


> @10WordzOrLess Crisco?




http://youtu.be/cvla1unE3jk


----------



## kittenz

10WordzOrLess said:


> http://youtu.be/cvla1unE3jk


 
I knew it


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Flat ironed hair in a deceptively big bun. 












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

kittenz said:


> I knew it




Greetings from the bandwagon.


----------



## kittenz

10WordzOrLess said:


> Greetings from the bandwagon.


Y'all are gonna need a bandBUS All these people can't fit in no wagon.

In other news, I tried to take a pic of my hair today to post and it's rather unfortunate  I thought it looked nice until the picture told me the truth


----------



## Zaz

kittenz said:


> In other news, I tried to take a pic of my hair today to post and it's rather unfortunate  I thought it looked nice until the picture told me the truth


Those are the worst, when you're at home feeling yourself cuz your hair looks all lush and full. Take a picture and it is not the bidnez  Looks all uneven, one side seems thin and sickly and the "thickness" you thought you had just straight disapeared


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twisted up in back with my new hair clamp. I like the wild colors.


----------



## kittenz

Zaz said:


> Those are the worst, when you're at home feeling yourself cuz your hair looks all lush and full. Take a picture and it is not the bidnez  *Looks all uneven, one side seems thin and sickly and the "thickness" you thought you had just straight disapeared*


 Zaz  Where'd you see me?


----------



## Mische

wavezncurlz said:


> Twisted up in back with my new hair clamp. I like the wild colors.


wavezncurlz You always have the best hair goodies! Where'd you get this one from?


----------



## LaughingOctopus

wash and go!


----------



## pookaloo83

Curly braidout today!
















My hair 2 days ago in a braidout


----------



## wavezncurlz

Mische said:


> wavezncurlz You always have the best hair goodies! Where'd you get this one from?



Thanks Mische I found this one at one of those mall kiosks that sell costume jewelry and hair accessories. They had a ton of funky colors.  I liked how large the clip was because usually these break on me.


----------



## yaya24

Mondays week old twistout-- pinned up






Todays work big bun


----------



## bajandoc86

yaya24 I LOVE that big ole bun!


----------



## yaya24

Thanks bajandoc86!!!


----------



## Geminigirl

10WordzOrLess said:


> Any guesses as to what I moisturized with?



Shea Moisture...Curl Enhancing smoothie or the Souffle? I know that shine and softness...I hope I'm right lol.


----------



## Geminigirl

crlsweetie912 said:


> OH SNAP!  You're in BALTIMORE!!!!  Geminigirl



crlsweetie912 I live outside of it, but I used to live in Bmore and never changed it.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Geminigirl said:


> Shea Moisture...Curl Enhancing smoothie or the Souffle? I know that shine and softness...I hope I'm right lol.




 I wish!  You were close though.....


CRISCO! They got me.


----------



## Leesh

..........


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Flower clip with a headband


----------



## Godyssey

I REALLY love seeing all of the beautiful heads of hair in this thread! The one issue I have though, is that sometimes it's difficult to tell who's what. Some naturals wear straight styles, some relaxed people wear braid outs, some kinky curls hang, some don't... 

I was wondering if this could be made less confusing somehow. Perhaps by putting your hair type in your siggie? A simple relaxed or unrelaxed, 3, 4, a, or b, would be fine.

I've read one blog (not here), where the blogger stated that she was against hair typing. Not sure why. But if that _isn't_ an issue here, could we be kind enough to do this? It'll make things a little less confusing, for those of us who aren't as hair savy. But still would like tips, care information, and to know which styles can be done with the specific hair types shown on this thread.


----------



## Vshanell

Bad pics because I didn't like my hair and I didn't have high hopes for a good picture lol. This is my first full flexi rod set done with jumbo rods. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I combed this out a couple days later and turned it into a braid out.


----------



## Arian

The infamous puff today..

Excuse the double chin, much needed edge-up, and the eyebrows that need waxing 
Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Leesh

Godyssey, I'm relaxed!!! Your right that would help. Specially for folks lookin' for new styles.  

@pookaloo83, Your hair is so very healthy and very moisturized. What do you use to keep it so succulent?!!!

Oh, You have such an adorable, cute way about you. I was crackin' up how you were cheesin' behind that heart, all you see is cheeks, justa cheesin' away!  You look so cute!

But seriously tho, hit me wit that "Reg" or "Recipe", Thank Ya Very Much!


----------



## pookaloo83

Leesh said:


> Godyssey, I'm relaxed!!! Your right that would help. Specially for folks lookin' for new styles.
> 
> @pookaloo83, Your hair is so very healthy and very moisturized. What do you use to keep it so succulent?!!!
> 
> Oh, You have such an adorable, cute way about you. I was crackin' up how you were cheesin' behind that heart, all you see is cheeks, justa cheesin' away!  You look so cute!
> 
> But seriously tho, hit me wit that "Reg" or "Recipe", Thank Ya Very Much!



Leesh thank you! I use grape seed oil at take down in yhr mornings for my braidouts and twistouts.  I get teased about my fat cheeks all the time! And I'm always cheesin'! Lol


----------



## Leesh

@pookaloo83, Me too, Ima happy camper, if ya can't tell by now from my "Font"!
Always jokin' around! Gotta smile to keep from cryin'!!!  See, I can't help myself!

Wow, You only use Grapeseed oil. That's some great stuff, cause I would've thought you did a major moisturizing treatment .It looks great! 
And here I am whippin' up all types of thises and thats, tryin' to get that perfect "Moisturization" and here you go wit the GSO. Welp, Off to the Whole Food spot! Thank Ya Dahlin!


----------



## pookaloo83

Also Leesh I use qhemets twist butter to braid or twist, but I think the grapeseed oil gives it that shine. Lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Excuse my unmade face!!





















My hair has grown a ton since my chop two months ago!!


----------



## Leesh

@Je Ne Sais Quoi, Gorgeous Lady Gorgeous! 
Honestly, I think unmade is even more beautiful, you get to see the real, real. Complexion makes a heck of a difference. Makeup can sometimes hide the natural beauty! Don't get me wrong now, Ima a "Maybelline Queen" (Figuratively) myself. But some days I like the Au Naturale, It can be refreshing! 

Your hair looks fab, and you say you chopped two months ago. Wowzers! How low did you go? Oh, and what kind of moisturizer are you using?


----------



## daydreem2876

Today's roller set


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Leesh said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi, Gorgeous Lady Gorgeous!
> Honestly, I think unmade is even more beautiful, you get to see the real, real. Complexion makes a heck of a difference. Makeup can sometimes hide the natural beauty! Don't get me wrong now, Ima a "Maybelline Queen" (Figuratively) myself. But some days I like the Au Natural, It can be refreshing!
> 
> Your hair looks fab, and you say you chopped two months ago. Wowzers! How low did you go? Oh, and what kind of moisturizer are you using?


Thanks Chica!!  To moisturized I usually use my mix of wen, hot six oil and water. I'm not sure how low I went but here is my chop originally:


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

yaya24 said:


> Mondays week old twistout-- pinned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays work big bun



Love this!!!!


----------



## Leesh

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thanks Chica!! To moisturized I usually use my mix of wen, hot six oil and water. I'm not sure how low I went but here is my chop originally:


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi,

Wooo wait a minuteee, You got amazing growth for a couple months! Can you see the difference? Man I wish. Ima slow grower and I drool when I see growth like that. No matter what I do, my hair still seems to grown at the same alarming rate. Have you been doing anything special. Come on spill it, share and share alike! I want me some hair like that!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Leesh said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi,
> 
> Wooo wait a minuteee, You got amazing growth for a couple months! Can you see the difference? Man I wish. Ima slow grower and I drool when I see growth like that. No matter what I do, my hair still seems to grown at the same alarming rate. Have you been doing anything special. Come on spill it, share and share alike! I want me some hair like that!


Lord knows I love me some Leesh. You are so funny lol. I promise I'm not doing anything magical. I cowash maybe 2-4 times a week typically. I have not used any heat in maybe five months. I wear twist outs most of the time. I think that's it. Since the chop I think I've gotten about an inch to an inch and a half of growth in certain areas. I think the no heat and cowashing is the key!!  And of course low manipulation


----------



## Leesh

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Lord knows I love me some @Leesh. You are so funny lol. I promise I'm not doing anything magical. I cowash maybe 2-4 times a week typically. I have not used any heat in maybe five months. I wear twist outs most of the time. I think that's it. Since the chop I think I've gotten about an inch to an inch and a half of growth in certain areas. I think the no heat and cowashing is the key!! And of course low manipulation


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi

Yup, Yup, Yup I agree! I think that "H2O" is the magic potion. Forreal tho, Water is great from the inside out, so I'm sure it has to be as useful for the outside as well! That's one thing that I haven't done that often was co-wash. Once the weather breaks for the Spring, I think Ima have to indulge. You got an inch to an inch and a half in some spots, in 2 freakin' months, Boy that's what I'm talkin' bout. Chile can ya say, .33 a month, yeah you heard it right. That's my rate, 1 inch every 3 mths, 4 a year! Now that's just friggin ridiculous, I'm ashamed to say it out loud, done put my arse to shame. I kinda think that's what the Growth Aids and Vitamins do, they help you reach your optimal rate, if there's a reason it's not already there. I guess Ima have to jump back on somebodies bandwagon. Ima need at least a 1/2" a month, at least. And I ain't takin' no for a answer!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Leesh said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi
> 
> Yup, Yup, Yup I agree! I think that "H2O" is the magic potion. Forreal tho, Water is great from the inside out, so I'm sure it has to be as useful for the outside as well! That's one thing that I haven't done that often was co-wash. Once the weather breaks for the Spring, I think Ima have to indulge. You got an inch to an inch and a half in some spots, in 2 freakin' months, Boy that's what I'm talkin' bout. Chile can ya say, .33 a month, yeah you heard it right. That's my rate, 1 inch every 3 mths, 4 a year! Now that's just friggin ridiculous, I'm ashamed to say it out loud, done put my arse to shame. I kinda think that's what the Growth Aids and Vitamins do, they help you reach your optimal rate, if there's a reason it's not already there. I guess Ima have to jump back on somebodies bandwagon. Ima need at least a 1/2" a month, at least. And I ain't takin' no for a answer!!!


Get that growth girl!!!! Definitely give cowashing a try


----------



## sunnieb

15 weeks post today



Sent from my Comet


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Yesterday's frizzy/curly bun made from my many days-old Crisco 'n go.
Don't worry, ladies - I'm a SAHM and only my family is subjected to my messy hair  The Quecraft Horn Fork almost gets lost in it:


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Today's light blow-out with good ole Crisco and IC Fantasia:








Now that it's blown out, I can try some different (and neater) bun styles for the next few days.


----------



## winona

Extra wide and long curl formers .  I used water(soaking wet set), Paul Mitchell leave in and WG pomade(homemade).  I did not use setting lotion because this is turning ***** braids under a wig for the week. I just wanted something cute for the weekend.  I am 4b/4a Bkt natural.  I think I am letting my Bkt hair grow out.  The only difference I have noticed is my Bkt hair is slicker when wet and I am getting more hair lazy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sent from my iPhone


----------



## keelioness

sipp100..do you put the crisco on wet hair then  blow? or blow dry then put the crisco?


----------



## varaneka




----------



## ChristmasCarol

keelioness said:


> sipp100..do you put the crisco on wet hair then  blow? or blow dry then put the crisco?




keelioness

I section hair into 6 parts, mix a pea-sized amount of Crisco and the same amount of Fantasia Protectant in my hands and apply to wet hair. Then I let it air-dry for 30 minutes or so before I blow dry it on low/medium. I use the wide-tooth comb attachment first, then use the fine-tooth comb attachment through each part after it's dry. I never, ever blowdry straight from the shower because I'd have to use high heat. HTH


----------



## crlsweetie912

Pokahontas said:


> Bad pics because I didn't like my hair and I didn't have high hopes for a good picture lol. This is my first full flexi rod set done with jumbo rods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I combed this out a couple days later and turned it into a braid out.


Pokahontas

YOUR HAIR IS SICK!!!!  What did you like about it?  I think it's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Vshanell

crlsweetie912 said:


> Pokahontas
> 
> YOUR HAIR IS SICK!!!!  What did you like about it?  I think it's BEAUTIFUL!!!



crlsweetie912 Thanks so much girl, that means a lot. I don't know why but I just did not like it. I'm super picky with my hair and I'm hardly ever happy with the styles I try. I'm really in a style rut lately. The curls from this set just would not stay separated and big like I wanted. I would go and separate and fluff to make it big and full and hours later the curls would morph back into the big sausage Shirley Temple curls lol


----------



## Rocky91

sipp100 said:


> Yesterday's frizzy/curly bun made from my many days-old Crisco 'n go.
> Don't worry, ladies - I'm a SAHM and only my family is subjected to my messy hair  The Quecraft Horn Fork almost gets lost in it:


you know what? i think this looks absolutely lovely.
i like slicked down hair sometimes but sometimes a little frizz just looks charming and carefree. it's really cute.
your blowdried hair looks great too, btw.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Comparison Shots*






I wanna post big pics too

My "experiment" results


----------



## levette

This is workout hair.  braidout bun pinned up.   Kinda boring but oh well


----------



## cami88

levette said:


> This is workout hair.  braidout bun pinned up.   Kinda boring but oh well


levette is that an ECU sweatshirt I see? Do you go there? An alum? I go there now, I was just astonished to see someone in ECU gear.


----------



## chelseatiara

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6704737873/

nice and moisturized right  im am too proud


----------



## levette

cami88 said:


> levette is that an ECU sweatshirt I see? Do you go there? An alum? I go there now, I was just astonished to see someone in ECU gear.



Yes, I am a Pirate.  Class of 2010-Grad School
  Actually I live about 1 hour from Greenville.


----------



## cami88

levette said:


> Yes, I am a Pirate.  Class of 2010-Grad School
> Actually I live about 1 hour from Greenville.



That's cool. I'm a 5th year senior--I live an 1 1/2 from Greenville. Nice to see a fellow pirate on the board.


----------



## NappyNelle

Twists from last week:











I hope the pictures are not too big.


----------



## Meritamen

I'm loving my hair so much! Wore my hair down in a braidout. Will need to find some protective styles I can do so my hair won't dry out. It feels so soft!
I hope the pictures can show you all the texture the braid out gives. I love the crimped curls that braids make.


----------



## Kindheart

Ravengirl yums!!


----------



## Rocky91

y'all are doing some hurr in here today!
*stages an Occupy movement inside NappyNelle 's apartment until she agrees to twist my hair* 

i had a boring old wet bun on saturday for church.




then i did a flexirod set saturday night. more pics in my album or the rollersetting thread.


----------



## NappyNelle

Rocky91 As long as you are willing to put some flexirods in my hair!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Rocky91 said:


> y'all are doing some hurr in here today!
> *stages an Occupy movement inside NappyNelle 's apartment until she agrees to twist my hair*
> 
> i had a boring old wet bun on saturday for church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i did a flexirod set saturday night. more pics in my album or the rollersetting thread.



 there is nothing boring about that bun. All lush and thick with the waves rocking!!


----------



## bajandoc86

My bestie came over on Sunday! It was my wash day, and she did my hair  She is currently transitioning. We met when we moved onto dorm our first day of university 8 years ago. And we've been besties ever since. 
















This one is my fave!


----------



## pookaloo83

My same old tired braidouts. 




Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

Sent from my ADR6330VW using ADR6330VW


----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 Your braidout looks great! It also looks like it's getting thicker.  Do you have color in your hair?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Pin-Curled Banana Pony
I'm trying to see if I can make the blow-out last a whole week, even though the nape is starting to revert.

Ignore black line - I accidentally did this while cropping and ended up saving it this way


----------



## crlsweetie912

My fake rollerset (curled with a curling iron then pin curled through the week to maintain)


----------



## pookaloo83

kittenz said:


> @pookaloo83 Your braidout looks great! It also looks like it's getting thicker.  Do you have color in your hair?




kittenz I dyed my hair twice last year with 2 different colors thinking one would be brighter than the first one and it barely showed.  Now that I see my color against the dyed part I see a difference.


----------



## kittenz

pookaloo83 said:


> @kittenz I dyed my hair twice last year with 2 different colors thinking one would be brighter than the first one and it barely showed.  Now that I see my color against the dyed part I see a difference.


 
Wow, it took its precious time but I can see it and I like it.  I'll probably color my hair sometime this year once I'm sure I can keep it healthy.


----------



## Meritamen

Still rocking the braidout. I have no idea how to keep a braidout looking nice for more than a day. erplexed I put my hair up in a tuck and roll thing... I don't know what to call it, just did something quick this morning. lol My hair isn't long enough for a bun yet  so it looks like I will have to depend on some sort of braids or rolls until my hair grows longer.
The first three pics are of what I wore out today, the last pic is what my hair looked like after I took out the updo. At least I know what to do if I ever decide to be a Dragon Ball Z character next Halloween. 
I WANT HAIR TOYS!!!!


----------



## kittenz

Ravengirl your tuck and roll thing is very pretty   I might be able to pull off a smaller version of that with enough bobbie pins, hmm....


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Twist-out gone wrong - picked out for a trial afro.  DH loved it!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Corrective Wash n' Go using DevaCurl Heaven in Hair


----------



## Meritamen

I love the fro Cherokee-n-Black!


kittenz said:


> @Ravengirl your tuck and roll thing is very pretty   I might be able to pull off a smaller version of that with enough bobbie pins, hmm....


Aww thank you.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> Twist-out gone wrong - picked out for a trial afro.  DH loved it!



Cherokee-n-Black

Beautiful!


----------



## kandiekj100

Kinky twists styled up. Got this off youtube. I think from a loc tutorial or kinkycurlyqueen

Sent from my Ally using Ally


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Here is my crazy troll looking piked out braidout


----------



## QueenAmaka

I had an awesome hair day today. Last night I washed my hair, air dried and then made 2 plaits and rolled the ends. The pic below is the result. I finally have a super easy hair style:


----------



## qchelle

Ok, so I finally got around to trying a twisted updo/protective style hybrid a la CharyJay (160days2lose2 on YT)

I flat twisted both sides upward half way, then two strand twisted the rest of the way.  On the right side only, I flat twisted going toward the back.  Then I just two strand twisted the rest (medium sized twists). 

To style them, I kinda swooped the front twists to the side and made a baby pomp and pulled the rest of the twists together in the back.  I criss-crossed the twists on the very bottom and pinned everything up.

This was my first time doing little flat twists and doing them in a direction other than straight back for a twist out.  So I'm very proud of myself  These pics make it look fuzzy  I think it looks better in person  lol


----------



## wavezncurlz

My new hair toy made from *DUCT TAPE* from 

http://www.etsy.com/shop/huffleblossoms?ref=seller_info

She takes custom orders too. She made little sets of 2 for my girls who wear 2 ponytails.


----------



## anon123

on blown out hair


----------



## Ozma

mwedzi said:


> on blown out hair



mwedzi, Are you air drying first, or blow drying wet hair?


----------



## anon123

Ozma said:


> @mwedzi, Are you air drying first, or blow drying wet hair?



I did not do this myself.  This blow out was done at a salon on hair that I had already lightly blow dried (right after washing) earlier that day.


----------



## cheryl26

twas a crappy day so washed and left a little pantene beautiful lengths cond. in


----------



## Rocky91

tapioca_pudding, you look super cute!
i love your brows and your gloss is cute, do you mind sharing the name of it?

grrr...now ya'll are making me wanna do some twists on my hair when i KNOW i prob won't like how they look cause of how fine and lower density my hair is....


----------



## nyreeroberts1

Tired Braidout!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Twist out turned updo, 10 months post BC


----------



## Anakinsmomma

eta: I didn't use any ecostyler this time, or Cantu Shea Butter leave in. I just used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It took more work, but no crunch!

Wash n go number two





My crown is annoying the fluck out of me. Makes me look like a troll doll...


----------



## wavezncurlz

playing around with my instagram app 

oooh look at those greys on my hairline!


----------



## PinkGirlFluff

.     Bunning to work.  Sick as all get out. 

Sent from my ADR6330VW using ADR6330VW


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Rocky91 Thank you so much!!! My gloss, I believe, was Chanel in "Giggle".  I have like 6 glosses in my purse that are neutral/natural and I just interchange throughout the day.. Don't judge me..


----------



## DrPhoenyx

hi ladies, does anyone know how to add an avatar to your profile.


----------



## DrPhoenyx

hi there, love your avatar! how did you add an avatar to your profile? i can't figure out how to add one to mine.


----------



## qchelle

@DrPhoenyx go to your UserCP (top left hand corner) and you'll see on the left hand side 'Edit Avatar'


----------



## pookaloo83

My twists in a banana clip. And I'm not bald on the sides guys. Lol I did my twists bigger and I'm a fine haired natural which can my my scalp look spacey. 













Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^You've said like 80 times that's not your crib, but I LOVE that bookcase!!! And your twists look so lush!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

This week in hair:


----------



## GoodMernin

Blowdried a couple days ago and twisted tonight.

We'll see how the twistout looks in the morning.

If it's a mess, then a bun it will be! lol


----------



## tking21

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrPhoenyx

Ok cool, just found it. Thanks lady!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Couple buns from the past week:

Bantu Knot-Out Bun-






Fan Bun using a Flexi-8






4-Twist Bun






side view:


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

tking21


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

sipp100 those buns are beautiful!!


----------



## neonbright

tking21, beautiful hair.  I am loving the style and the beautiful gold sweater.
sipp100, now I have some ideals how to style my hair when I am not in the mood to wear it down.


----------



## napbella

tking21--frickin beautiful!
sipp100--just lovely!


----------



## Poohbear

1/18/2012 - high bun


----------



## wavezncurlz

failed twistout that I pulled into an updo.


----------



## NikkiGirl

Hey ladies, this is my first time posting in this thread. This is just a couple of recent protective styling pics.


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 - your hair looks so soft!
NikkiGirl - you are my hair twin - at least a cousin. Congrats on your BC. I can't wait to see you grow it out.


----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz Our hair is very similar!


----------



## anon123




----------



## ChristmasCarol

Greek Goddess Braid:






This style is extremely comfortable! I'll probably do more styles that don't require a ponytail to form a bun, from now on.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok guys! Be nice! Lol this is my first time EVER braiding with hair etc.   my first yarn braids! I started at 5 pm yesterday and got done 4:30 am. I wanted to go to bed with it finished.












Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## ms.blue

sipp100, this is so cute!


sipp100 said:


> Greek Goddess Braid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This style is extremely comfortable! I'll probably do more styles that don't require a ponytail to form a bun, from now on.


----------



## lushlady

Here is my hair today.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## bajandoc86

@pookaloo83 I love them!

Hey ladies, here's yet another twistout for church. It's the only time of the week I wear my hair out. 
These twists were done on blowdried hair.










Sorry about the blur.





I used Donna Marie Super Buttercreme in combination with my Ecostyler gel, and got pretty decent definition.









Damn I need some chapstick. lol.


----------



## cheryl26

Used quarter size chi silk infusion after wash...don't mind the crazy stray tangled thing lol


----------



## ChristmasCarol

cheryl26

Is your hair highlighted or is that your natural color? Either way, me likey


----------



## SkySurfer

I undid my Senegalese Twists
Didn't know what to do, so I did some random updo
Seemed to have worked 'cos I got random compliments off of people on the street, as well as people asking me where I bought my hair 
Twisted the front to the side and tied up the back, and pinned to one side
hope you guys like it 
p.s. unfortunately i am not capable of taking photos of the back of my hair LOL


----------



## cheryl26

sipp100 said:


> @cheryl26
> 
> Is your hair highlighted or is that your natural color? Either way, me likey



Thanks. I dyed it some color, can't remember, 2010 then black in spring 11 but most of my roots are growing in dark brown and some are still the color of the dyed hairerplexed


----------



## GoodMernin

SkySurfer said:


> I undid my Senegalese Twists
> Didn't know what to do, so I did some random updo
> Seemed to have worked 'cos I got random compliments off of people on the street, as well as people asking me where I bought my hair
> Twisted the front to the side and tied up the back, and pinned to one side
> hope you guys like it
> p.s. unfortunately i am not capable of taking photos of the back of my hair LOL



I love your twist and updo SkySurfer!

I'm gonna try this and post my attempt.

Update:
I had to go look at it again and I feel like I need those glasses to complete the look cause it is too cute!


----------



## Rocky91

bajandoc86, your skin is so lovely and soft! you are very pretty, my dear. 

Gosh i love this thread! I'm getting some great style ideas.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Unfinished Sew-In = HAT DAY


----------



## ChristmasCarol

This morning's church-bun. Not using a ponytail to bun didn't even last one day - I was late and didn't have time to figure out how to do it without an elastic. 







Snapped a quick pic a minute ago as I was taking it down. It's just two French braids going back and a braided ponytail. I rolled the pony up to form a bun and wrapped the two ends of the French braids around it.


----------



## winona

Messy goddess braid for under my wig this week ala sipp100

I might clean it up in the morning.  I did this braid using a 3 day old curl former set done done on BKTed natural and fingers.



Sent from my iPad


----------



## itsjusthair88

I had to wash my hair and I didn't have time to do anything except wear it out for a few hours, never fear...it went right back up this morning:


----------



## brg240

i need to hire ya'll to do my buns  I love the goddess buns


----------



## westNDNbeauty

I have a {TUTORIAL} for this style on my channel.


----------



## sweet_silvia88

mmm.. havent post before... here is my puf (16months post relaxer..)





and this is my hair this week (birthday week


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Simple Knotted Bun using medium-size Flexi-8. Very low tension, no elastic band needed


----------



## Vshanell

A few day old silk wrap. I really like how it turned out. I have to try and remember exactly what I did and used.


----------



## SkySurfer

Crochet Braidddsss!
Been meaning to do this for a while..I hope to keep them in for a while
Hair used: Freetress water wave in 1B--> I only used one pack guys!!


----------



## SkySurfer

Pokahontas said:


> A few day old silk wrap. I really like how it turned out. I have to try and remember exactly



Wow, how lovely is that?
Looks beautiful!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Pokahontas said:


> A few day old silk wrap. I really like how it turned out. I have to try and remember exactly what I did and used.


 

GORGEOUS!!! 

What kind of rollerset did you do?


----------



## Vshanell

sipp100 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> 
> What kind of rollerset did you do?



Thanks! I did a ponytail set with extra large black rollers.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Pokahontas

About how many ponytails did you use? And do you split each ponytail into several parts with a roller on each? Do you use setting lotion? 

Sorry so many questions, lol. If you have explained it in another thread, can you hook me up with the link or the name of the thread? TIA


----------



## Vshanell

sipp100 said:


> Pokahontas
> 
> About how many ponytails did you use? And do you split each ponytail into several parts with a roller on each? Do you use setting lotion?
> 
> Sorry so many questions, lol. If you have explained it in another thread, can you hook me up with the link or the name of the thread? TIA



No problem, I'm happy to answer. I wish I could give you links but I'm on my phone. I have several silk wrap albums in my fotli which are pretty detailed. I did 10 ponytails (2 on each side, 6 in the back). I used two smaller gray rollers for my bang w/o the ponytail on that part. I always use setting lotion for my sets, I used the Lottabody that you dilute. Oh and I only did one roller per pony. It was a bit much hair for each roller but I can't use anymore than that or I can't fit under my Pibbs. It worked out good though and only took an hour to dry!

Just let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thanks for the speedy reply! I'll check out your fotki for more info. The last time I did a ponytail rollerset, it was a HAM and a waste of 2 hours - I ended up putting my hair in a bun


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twist bun 
I will post the picture steps in the new updo thread.

EDITD TO ADD STEPS:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15120201&postcount=46


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

You know you wrong for having such gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

First Self-Install


----------



## Melaninme

Pics of hair worn in small two-strand twists for two weeks part I.


----------



## Melaninme

Small twists part II (week two).


----------



## bajandoc86

Lovely, shiny twists Asha97!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

Asha97

Love the twists and your siggy pics are gorgeous!


----------



## MzSwift

Since I haven't taken pix in a while... here are my twist extensions in the updo of the week.


----------



## wavezncurlz

chinese bun

Some tutorials:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n98D0j8Ypfg


----------



## bajandoc86

These pics are from Sunday (wash day)
I blowdried my hair.....by the time i got to the middle of my head, I was tired. And my roots STAYED puffy.  My hair is much thicker in the middle and the top, so the big fat twists I did stuck outward, and didn't hang. I was doing housework so I just threw on a scarf until I was in the mood to twist it for the week.





My twists for the week. I did them a little bigger than usual.


----------



## KimPossibli

what my twist out braid out looks like these days.

and a length check kinda sorta


----------



## NappyNelle

Low Side Puff


----------



## GoodMernin

Asha97 said:


> Small twists part II (week two).
> 
> View attachment 135289View attachment 135291View attachment 135293View attachment 135295



Your twists are just lovely!


----------



## GoodMernin

MzSwift said:


> Since I haven't taken pix in a while... here are my twist extensions in the updo of the week.



Love your twist bun updo.

I have had extensions on my mind for the last few weeks or so.


----------



## GoodMernin

I wanted a change and haven't flat ironed in quite a while so...


----------



## lushlady

Here is my hair style from yesterday.  It was not at all the look I was going for, but I worked it out the best I could in 5 minutes.


----------



## greenandchic

Top bun, down in the back.  Not sure if the style has a name, LOL. I don't take the best photos of my hair, but this is the best I can do.

I used my oil blend to seal and "custom" flax seed gel for light hold.












The back was put into large twists for a while to help with the shrinkage.


----------



## Vshanell

^^Thats a ninja bun! I do those too, very cute!


----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86, MissAlinaRose and GoodMernin...ladies thank you!


----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86 said:


> These pics are from Sunday (wash day)
> I blowdried my hair.....by the time i got to the middle of my head, I was tired. And my roots STAYED puffy.  My hair is much thicker in the middle and the top, so the big fat twists I did stuck outward, and didn't hang. I was doing housework so I just threw on a scarf until I was in the mood to twist it for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My twists for the week. I did them a little bigger than usual.


 
I love your twists!  They look healthy!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

greenandchic I like!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Victorian-inspired rolled style with antique silver hair comb. It's tarnished, but I like it better this way


----------



## greenandchic

MissAlinaRose - Thanks!



Pokahontas said:


> ^^Thats a ninja bun! I do those too, very cute!



Cool! I didn't know it had a name!


----------



## sunnieb

I was in a bun all day, so I'm playin' in my hair before I cowash.....


----------



## winona

sipp100 I love metal hair combs where did you purchase yours from?  I have 2 simplistic design combs and they go in so smooth like buttah.


----------



## NikkiGirl

This is a updo I did today...basically I tried to jazz up my bun. Hehe! I twisted my hair and pulled it back. I want to try braids next time.


----------



## wavezncurlz

to the side, to the side.


----------



## wavezncurlz

NikkiGirl said:


> This is a updo I did today...basically I tried to jazz up my bun. Hehe! I twisted my hair and pulled it back. I want to try braids next time.


 

NikkiGirl You know I'm a hair toy fanatic! Where did you get this clip?


----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz I got it at wal-mart. It is made by conair. They had a silver, gold, and rose. I got the rose.


----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz I got it at wal-mart. It is made by conair. They had a silver, gold, and rose. I got the rose.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Wow - who knew. Off to Walmart!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

winona said:


> sipp100 I love metal hair combs where did you purchase yours from?  I have 2 simplistic design combs and they go in so smooth like buttah.



winona

I only collect antique silver combs. This one is circa 1890-1915. I buy most off of eBay. My mother picked this up at an estate sale or auction, however. 

Newly manufactured sterling silver hair accessories are waaaay overpriced, IMO. Antique combs can be purchased at a fraction of the cost. Some have pearls and other gemstones inlaid, but cost less than $100.


----------



## GoodMernin

I noticed that some of the ladies were talking about ninja buns so I went to youtube and looked at a few tutorials.

All of the tutorials that I watched used a band to tie the hair tightly as forward to the top front of the head as possible.

Well, I don't like to use bands in my hair that tightly so I twisted my hair and used a couple giant hair pins and mini hair pins.

I love this style and am looking forward to when my hair gets much longer to get a messier look.


----------



## winona

^^interesting I have just been calling that my high bun


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Triple Roll Bun w/Jet Bead Flexi-8:


----------



## kittenz

Wash-Rake-n-Go


----------



## Anakinsmomma

^^^^ So cute! I think we may be hair twins.


----------



## kittenz

Really?! I going to go find some of your pics, I know I've seen them.

Thank you!

ETA:I think you're right based on this pic.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=15089899&postcount=2875

 twin!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

^^^^^   Funny how happy this makes me


----------



## MissAlinaRose

Braid free...back to normal


----------



## virtuenow

MissAlinaRose said:


> Braid free...back to normal



 @MissAlinaRose pretty  how did you achieve this style?  Is it blowdried or wet styled?


----------



## Meemee6223

Second day twist out. I apologize if it's too big or small. I sent it from my phone.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

As a fine hair diva, I am definitely jealous of those of you with thick hair.  Ya'll can rock some styles really well.  

I am back to what works for me which is co-washing CG method.   Second day look below.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Braidout on week old blowdried hair.


----------



## GoodMernin

MissAlinaRose said:


> Braid free...back to normal



Love this look!


----------



## GoodMernin

I wanted to do my hair in a protective style to not bother with it too much and give it a break so I figured that putting braids in it while it was flat ironed would make the process easier...and it was!!

I was able to get my parts perfect.

I have it slathered in cold pressed EVOO and I am doing the green house effect for a couple hrs until I band it and wash it.

I'll post results after my wash.


----------



## GoodMernin

Well, I washed my braids.


----------



## MissAlinaRose

virtuenow said:


> @MissAlinaRose pretty  how did you achieve this style?  Is it blowdried or wet styled?


virtuenow

Thanks! This is an air dried stretched twistout. 

Medium sized twists braided and air dried over night.


----------



## MissAlinaRose

GoodMernin said:


> Love this look!



GoodMernin
Thank you lady!


----------



## bajandoc86

@MissAlinaRose You are absolutely gorg, I  your smile! I love this look. 

I went to Jamaica Jazz and Blues Festival - went to see Celine Dion This was my hair (i forgot to take pics of the back )






I got back home at like 6am - by that time the twistout had poofed quite a bit.





This was the OOTD





Sandals - Handmade leather





I had an AWESOME time!!!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

bajandoc86 You're too kind, thank you! I love your pics. You were out there breaking hearts at that Jazz&Blues Festival. Lovely!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Went out last night. Had a blast!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Sticks are greenish.


----------



## wavezncurlz

The sticks are greenish.




from:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/PurpleMoonDesigns?ref=seller_info


----------



## Ediese

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> As a fine hair diva, I am definitely jealous of those of you with thick hair.  Ya'll can rock some styles really well.
> 
> I am back to what works for me which is co-washing CG method.   Second day look below.



You have really pretty skin.


----------



## Solitude

sipp100 said:


> Triple Roll Bun w/Jet Bead Flexi-8:



This is really pretty! 

All of you ladies have some awesome buns and updos.


----------



## Arian

This week's twistout...hair is still slightly damp, but doesn't seem like it will shrink much because it is about 80% dry already...thanks flaxseed gel. But I like fluffy twistouts anyway, so....

ETA:   Whoops, you can see my clothes hanging on the shower rod to dry.  I live in a small apartment, so no laundry room space.


----------



## GoodMernin

Arian said:


> This week's twistout...hair is still slightly damp, but doesn't seem like it will shrink much because it is about 80% dry already...thanks flaxseed gel.  But I like fluffy twistouts anyway, so....



I really like this fluffy twistout!

It looks so soft and cottony!


----------



## GoodMernin

bajandoc86 said:


> @MissAlinaRose You are absolutely gorg, I  your smile! I love this look.
> 
> I went to Jamaica Jazz and Blues Festival - went to see Celine Dion This was my hair (i forgot to take pics of the back )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got back home at like 6am - by that time the twistout had poofed quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandals - Handmade leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an AWESOME time!!!



Your fluffy twists are really nice!

And your long sweeping dress and sandals are so elegant.

*sigh*

I think you ladies may be inspiring me to get out of my soccer mom sweats and cute myself up more.


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> @MissAlinaRose You are absolutely gorg, I  your smile! I love this look.
> 
> I went to Jamaica Jazz and Blues Festival - went to see Celine Dion This was my hair (i forgot to take pics of the back )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got back home at like 6am - by that time the twistout had poofed quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandals - Handmade leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an AWESOME time!!!




Love EVERYTHING.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

bajandoc86 said:


> @MissAlinaRose You are absolutely gorg, I  your smile! I love this look.
> 
> I went to Jamaica Jazz and Blues Festival - went to see Celine Dion This was my hair (i forgot to take pics of the back )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got back home at like 6am - by that time the twistout had poofed quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandals - Handmade leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had an AWESOME time!!!


 Girl you know you are fierce!!!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

Ediese said:


> You have really pretty skin.



Thank you.  unfortunately it's not always like that.  In my mid 30s and still get acne


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Today's updo for church:


----------



## virtuenow

GoodMernin your hair looks so healthy.  What is your regimen/product (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## nikki2229

My 4a natural hair straightened.


----------



## Victoria44

Light blow out and mini twists


----------



## GoodMernin

virtuenow said:


> @GoodMernin your hair looks so healthy.  What is your regimen/product (if you don't mind my asking)?



I try to keep the amount of products to a minimum.

I only wash with liquid black soap now, condition with Tresemme Curl Hydration mixed with water and cold pressed EVOO, then pH balance with whole leaf aloe vera juice and water.

Then to moisturize I use Cantu Shea Leave in only after washing then moisturize during the between wash days with EVOO and shea butter.

My main thing is using the most natural things that I can find besides the conditioners.

I try to keep it simple because being a wife and mom...my "me" time is VERY limited!


----------



## MsChelle

Lazy....another day, another bun.


----------



## wavezncurlz

MsChelle said:


> Lazy....another day, another bun.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135825


 

MsChelle
Can you tell me what you did to acheive this look?


----------



## ChristmasCarol

The day before I wash my hair, I usually wear a single braid because it "hides" my oil pre-poo well:


----------



## crlsweetie912

sipp100 said:


> Today's updo for church:


 
This style is how I taught myself to braid!  It was easy to not have to worry about parts being straight!  I wore my hair in versions of this all throughout high school...My hair wasn't as droolworthy as yours though!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

sipp100 said:


> Today's updo for church:


SOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!!!


----------



## MsChelle

wavezncurlz said:


> @MsChelle
> Can you tell me what you did to acheive this look?


 
I do a short side part in the front and comb my hair to the back as though I was going to do a low ponytail. I pull the length of the hair up and use a large bobby pin to hold it in place at the back of my head. Then I just pull the sides to the middle to cover the pin and hold them in place with a hair clip. (kind of a southern tease gone wrong) I hope I explained that okay.


----------



## wavezncurlz

MsChelle said:


> I do a short side part in the front and comb my hair to the back as though I was going to do a low ponytail. I pull the length of the hair up and use a large bobby pin to hold it in place at the back of my head. Then I just pull the sides to the middle to cover the pin and hold them in place with a hair clip. (kind of a southern tease gone wrong) I hope I explained that okay.


 

I think so. I'm going to attempt it. I like how full it is! Thanks
MsChelle


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Flattwist pomp


----------



## MsChelle

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> I think so. I'm going to attempt it. I like how full it is! Thanks
> MsChelle[/USER]"]MsChelle



It's really easy. I have no styling skills so it is my go to style. My strands are fine but I have a ton of hair so the bun always gets pretty big. When its humid and my hair reverts(the bun actually swells) I sometimes break my hair clips.....


----------



## bajandoc86

NowIAmNappy Beautiful updo!


----------



## pookaloo83

Flat twist on the side with a beanie.


----------



## LadyChe

Bantu knot out. Sigh.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

10.5 months post puff!! My first one eva!! 


Excuse the big head lol bad angle... nah, I really got a big head tho.


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 I love the earrings! Imma try this flat twist with a beanie this weekend. I like it.


----------



## Blairx0

Quick style while I await shippment of my new wig. Be kind, despite being relxer free for nearly two years, this is my 1st natural hair style: 
Two jumbo flat twist 
Bun in the back
Bang in the front pinned under the least elstatic headband in the world


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

tapioca_pudding said:


> 10.5 months post puff!! My first one eva!!
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the big head lol bad angle... nah, I really got a big head tho.


Really Really Pretty!!!  Good job!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Bun from this past weekend on my twistout:


----------



## wavezncurlz

messy bun with fabric flower


----------



## -PYT

Braidout. My new go to style!!!! Shoutout to MissAlinaRose


----------



## fifi134

-PYT GAWJUS! My braidouts always look frail even though my hair is mad thick . How'd you get it to look so juicy?!


----------



## MissAlinaRose

-PYT said:


> Braidout. My new go to style!!!! Shoutout to @MissAlinaRose


-PYT  Your hair looks fab!!!! Thanks for the shoutout. I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## MissAlinaRose

NowIAmNappy;15164719
[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/Junenappyhead/flattwistpompside.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Flattwist pomp


NowIAmNappy

Look at my girl showin' out! Hey lady!


----------



## -PYT

fifi134 said:
			
		

> -PYT GAWJUS! My braidouts always look frail even though my hair is mad thick . How'd you get it to look so juicy?!



Thanks, girl! I did this on dry hair, but dampened it with my spray bottle of water and applied some oil and totally twisted ginger almond butter from afroveda and braided medium sections. It thickened up after I took the braids down on its own! Mine looked scrawny in the plaits at first too! Could help to shower after unraveling the braids and letting some steam hit it.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Messy Wet Bun:


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

@sip100 

My version of the 4knot bun.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

MissAlinaRose said:


> @NowIAmNappy
> 
> Look at my girl showin' out! Hey lady!



Hey hun, I've been lurking here for years, I finally decided to join in. How are you, your hair is marvelous as ever.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I can't see everyone's pics . Hopefully you can see mine. Y'all are making me miss my hair LOL.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Just playing in my hair after taking my cornrows down Sunday..a decently pony tail if you call it that I suppose..

[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/CIMG0085-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Meemee6223

Messy bun, trying to find something to do with my 4th day twist out. I'm 5 months post and surprised at how much more I'm beginning to love my kinky, natural hair than my relaxed hair. Who knew?


----------



## delitefulmane

sipp100 said:


> Today's updo for church:



Can you tell us how you did this? Or give us the link of where you got it from? Please!


----------



## msharvey82

Just down.  No part no curls.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

delitefulmane said:


> Can you tell us how you did this? Or give us the link of where you got it from? Please!



delitefulmane

I've never seen this type of braid anywhere - it's something I started doing because I felt cornrows with parts were too casual and too young-looking for church and other social gatherings. I'm really not sure how to describe it - sorry. If I can work up some courage, I may do a tutorial vid soon.

Another member, a couple pages back - said she can braid like this. Maybe she can describe how she does it. I can't seem to put it into words


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Double post


----------



## delitefulmane

sipp100 said:


> delitefulmane
> 
> I've never seen this type of braid anywhere - it's something I started doing because I felt cornrows with parts were too casual and too young-looking for church and other social gatherings. I'm really not sure how to describe it - sorry. *If I can work up some courage, I may do a tutorial vid soon.*
> 
> Another member, a couple pages back - said she can braid like this. Maybe she can describe how she does it. I can't seem to put it into words



@sip100, 
DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!  I WILL BE WAITING IN YOUR TUTORIAL!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Dd's hair today


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Yesterday's Messy Bun turned into Today's Messy Twist-Bun


----------



## wavezncurlz

A rare day -wearing it loose. I've got some growth in my layers.


----------



## whiteoleander91

very humid day


----------



## Rocky91

msharvey82 said:


> Just down.  No part no curls.
> 
> View attachment 136161



you are super cute hun


----------



## msharvey82

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> you are super cute hun



Thank you sooooo much.  That's sweet.


----------



## fifi134

The first is a bomb twistout that lasted from Saturday to Thursday. I did medium twists on damp hair using Giovanni Direct Leave-In and EcoStyler on top. I put perm rods on the ends too.







I got lazy and washed my hair Thursday night and did this banded ponytail.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Here's my hair after its been-in-a-beehive-for-a-month-and- twisted-because-I-can't-wash-it-just-yet-bun LOL. I actually twisted so I could snip my ends as I'm due for a dusting.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Saw some olive oil IC at the BS yesterday, thought I'd give it a try. I used Worlds of Curls underneath. I like it, not crunchy at all.


----------



## Rocky91

this isn't today, but my hair is like this right now. just added a headband.
boring bun. I added braiding hair to it to make it bigger.


----------



## kittenz

whiteoleander91 said:


> very humid day



This is soooo pretty whiteoleander91


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ thank you so much!! kittenz


----------



## KimPossibli

went clubbiing with my gf who I haven't seen in over a year  and who I kindly cut out the photo lol. She has relaxed hair and its cut in a really cute style but she would probably kill me if I posted it on here.

My frizzy fro


----------



## bajandoc86

Itgirl these PRIVA pics been all ova fb...everybody looking so fab! I wish I was home so I could go....*jealous*


----------



## Ebony Majesty

twist out combed out


----------



## Ebony Majesty

not sure why it uploaded sideways, but you all get the drift lol


----------



## danigurl18

My straightened hair that I pressed last night


----------



## lustrous

delitefulmane said:


> @sip100,
> DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!!  I WILL BE WAITING IN YOUR TUTORIAL!!


 

delitefulmane For a video tut on how to do that braided style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ-a94bzwA8&feature=related

it is rather lovely. Hope that helped.


----------



## Fyne

Four Bantu Knots moisturized and sealed last night, then pulled back with a clip for work.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

lustrous said:


> @delitefulmane For a video tut on how to do that braided style: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ-a94bzwA8&feature=related
> 
> it is rather lovely. Hope that helped.


 
delitefulmane
I'm sorry, I didn't know you wanted a link for the Greek Goddess Braid - I assumed you were referring to the quoted pic - which there is no tutorial for.  Wasn't trying to be coy 

YT bun guru, Lilliththemoon, has awesome styles, but her hair is thin and short, so they don't translate the same with long, thick, textured hair. Fortunately, all her styles look much better with thick, long hair - yay for us!

Links for some of the styles I post in this thread, are in the following thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=595111

If I post a pic with a "proper name", eg Greek Goddess Braid - there's a tutorial out there. If I call a 'do something random - I don't know the name and haven't yet seen a tutorial. HTH


----------



## Vshanell

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> this isn't today, but my hair is like this right now. just added a headband.
> boring bun. I added braiding hair to it to make it bigger.



Super cute and not boring at all! Did you use marley hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## springy_curly

The best bantu knot-out I've done so far. 



Please ignore the crazy face, I was focusing. Taking hair pics solo is hard!


----------



## winona

Curl former set turned bun

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## winona

Double post


----------



## Rocky91

Pokahontas said:


> Super cute and not boring at all! Did you use marley hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



aww thanks Pokahontas. naw i used the kanekalon braiding hair cause its $1 a pack and the marley stuff is $5.99 and i'm cheap.  as long as i get my edges relatively sleek the texture isn't too off. i hope lol.


----------



## SkySurfer

I wanted to post a random straight hair pic from last november..my hair didn't stay straight for long but oh well, I'm CBL in the front and grazing APL in the back..still working on those ends though!


----------



## MaraWithLove

This is the best braid-out I've yet to achieve!


----------



## LovelyNaps26

Banded ponytail


----------



## wavezncurlz

French braids - one with braid on top; one with braid underneath

And no, it's not a bald spot. When I pulled the hair into the braid, I had some gaps. I fixed it after the picture was taken.


----------



## tropical-punch

day 2 of two stand twists. I separated the back and fluffed the rest


----------



## sweet_silvia88

SkySurfer said:


> I wanted to post a random straight hair pic from last november..my hair didn't stay straight for long but oh well, I'm CBL in the front and grazing APL in the back..still working on those ends though!




Hi  may i ask if your natural or relaxed?
(if natural..)how many months post relaxer are you??!

thanks


----------



## SkySurfer

sweet_silvia88 said:


> Hi  may i ask if your natural or relaxed?
> (if natural..)how many months post relaxer are you??!
> 
> thanks



Hey sweet_silvia88 !
I'm natural ,4a/b through and through!,
I've never had a relaxer, though I cut my hair to about 2-3 inches in october/november of 2009 , 'cos I felt like trying out shorter hair
So the picture I posted is about one year of hair growth since then


----------



## Vshanell

Experimenting with a 4 strand braid. Not an actual style, just practicing. 

I need to work on getting my sections more even lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

DrPhoenyx said:


> hi ladies, does anyone know how to add an avatar to your profile.


 

You are beautiful!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Randomly decided to blow out my hair, was shocked at alla dis lol.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*High or Pony Puff?*

I present: MY FIRST EVER REAL PONY PUFF!


----------



## itsjusthair88

My hair!!! Well actually it's a wig that I cut and styled, _Harlem 125 Shangai Bang_ in *"Nikki"*:


----------



## antavia009

im kind of ashamed of my hair. everybody has nice everyday hair....


----------



## WriterGirl

My updo for today.


----------



## SkySurfer

Massive pin curl thingy on my Senegalese twists


----------



## LadyChe

Woke up early today and straightened. Maintaining at APL until I'm fully natural.


----------



## SheenaVee

Haven't posted in a while. In the time I haven't posted I've highlighted and cut/shaped my hair. 

This is a 4 day old wash and go:












Ugh. I dunno why the last pic came out sideways.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Day 4 of a (fluffed out & separated) twistout.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Flat ironed for a 6 months length check. Next flat iron August 2012.


----------



## crlsweetie912

delitefulmane said:


> Can you tell us how you did this? Or give us the link of where you got it from? Please!


For Sipp's braid, basically you comb your hair back, start from one side, braid, then swirl it around your head, however many times you want.  When I did this my hair was short so I had a bunch of "swirls" and my braid was small.  Sipp did about three "swirls"....hope this helps...


----------



## manter26

Sheena284 said:


> Haven't posted in a while. In the time I haven't posted I've highlighted and cut/shaped my hair.
> 
> This is a 4 day old wash and go:
> 
> 
> View attachment 136973
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136975
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 136977
> 
> Ugh. I dunno why the last pic came out sideways.




Sheena284 Your hair looks really good! The front has really caught up with the rest and the new cut blends it well. Why did you decide to color again? I thought you had issues with your previous color...


----------



## SheenaVee

manter26 Thank you! I really like the cut. It has given me so much more volume! 

And lol I can't help it, I'm a colour junkie! I get bored with my hair really easily. I didn't really have issues with the colour as far as breakage or anything, I just didn't like the feel of it. It felt dryer, and the actual strands felt thinner than the hair that was growing out at the roots. But I think it's because it was double processed. I bleached then coloured with a permanent colour that time. Plus it was a large portion of my hair.

This time I only bleached, and I didn't leave the bleach in for too long. It doesn't have any colour in it now, but I'm just gonna use rinses and semi permanents on it when I want colour, and because it's a lighter colour than my natural colour the semi perms show up well. Plus, it's only highlights so at least the majority of my hair will be ok if it starts causing damage. (Which I don't think it will anyway)


----------



## winona

My hair wasn't fully dry but I had somewhere to go:/ oh well it is only until Mondays evening workout

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yaya24

I did my first indigo application Feb 3rd.
The first pic is my normal "neat" bun.

The second pic is my faux bun (used marley braiding hair).. My hair is baggied under the marley hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

crlsweetie912 said:


> For Sipp's braid, basically you comb your hair back, start from one side, braid, then swirl it around your head, however many times you want. When I did this my hair was short so I had a bunch of "swirls" and my braid was small. Sipp did about three "swirls"....hope this helps...


 
@delitefulmane
@crlsweetie912

Hey babes! My braided styles are actually not loose braids wrapped around - they are completely braided down, Dutch-style. I wasn't sure if that was what you were describing or not, crlsweetie912. If so, that's exactly it!

***To anyone who knows: Is there a way I can make a quickie video tutorial on YT for the ladies of LHCF, but make it unaccessible to everyone else? If so, I'd love to do it. 

I don't have the equipment and know-how to make a quality video just yet, so I'd rather not have something janky out there with my name on it.


----------



## crlsweetie912

sipp100 said:


> @delitefulmane
> @crlsweetie912
> 
> Hey babes! My braided styles are actually not loose braids wrapped around - they are completely braided down, Dutch-style. I wasn't sure if that was what you were describing or not, crlsweetie912. If so, that's exactly it!
> 
> ***To anyone who knows: Is there a way I can make a quickie video tutorial on YT for the ladies of LHCF, but make it unaccessible to everyone else? If so, I'd love to do it.
> 
> I don't have the equipment and know-how to make a quality video just yet, so I'd rather not have something janky out there with my name on it.


Yup!  I braided to the scalp in like an s pattern....


----------



## NikkiGirl

sipp100 said:


> @delitefulmane
> @crlsweetie912
> 
> Hey babes! My braided styles are actually not loose braids wrapped around - they are completely braided down, Dutch-style. I wasn't sure if that was what you were describing or not, crlsweetie912. If so, that's exactly it!
> 
> ***To anyone who knows: Is there a way I can make a quickie video tutorial on YT for the ladies of LHCF, but make it unaccessible to everyone else? If so, I'd love to do it.
> 
> I don't have the equipment and know-how to make a quality video just yet, so I'd rather not have something janky out there with my name on it.



You can make a vid and mark it as private on YouTube! Just go into video manager and select it as private! Then just use the link for people at lhcf to watch!


----------



## NikkiGirl

My wash n go today, about to take my son to basketball practice!


----------



## manter26

I took my cornrows out, wet my hair a little and put some gel in it for a wash and go so I could go out.



Washed, DC'd and back in cornrows now.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

NikkiGirl

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Arian

A stretched fro with headband...notice the different lengths due to uneven hair growth...ugh!



Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## ChristmasCarol

My newest hairtoy - an antique French sterling silver spoon made into a haircomb:






Holding today's curly chignon with tendrils:


----------



## bajandoc86

I wore my hair in a twistout for work last week Friday.
Excuse the greasy face, this was at the end of a loooonngggg day






I woke up the next am with my hair looking this....






I had to try find a decent style for church, and this is what I came up with.


----------



## bajandoc86

yaya24 I think you are gorgeous, simply gorgeous. Your bun is so neat! How do you cut down on frizz/fuzz?

manter26 I love your fluffy wash and go.

sipp100 These antique combs are lovely.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

These are some of my recent styles


----------



## Philippians413




----------



## Pompous Blue

@bajandoc86 I love your hair and the styles!

Your SKIN....It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## yaya24

@bajandoc86-- Merci beaucoup!!! 
I think you are beautiful as well!

I use eco styler argan oil and water to sleek up my hair.. then tie it down w/ a satin scarf.



Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Arian

whiteoleander91 said:


>


 
Your hair is so beautiful!  I am convinced now that I should dye my hair black again!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Arian thank you so much! I love the color of _your _ hair! I've been thinking about dying my hair for a long time actually, but I'm too chicken to try lol.


----------



## Arian

whiteoleander91 said:


> @Arian thank you so much! I love the color of _your _hair! I've been thinking about dying my hair for a long time actually, but I'm too chicken to try lol.


 
whiteoleander91, You are right to be chicken, lol.  Color is not for the faint at heart, and once I'm black again, I won't be dyeing it anymore (at least I don't think so )...

But, my hair did have to be bleached, so that probably had more to do with some of my obstacles than the actual color...


----------



## Melaninme

Hair is currently in medium twists.


----------



## ATLcutey20

I forgot to post this. I was bored this past Sunday and decided to do my hair in a 60s "girl next door" hairstyle. I got the urge after watching "Dreamgirls" that day. Did I mention I was bored.


----------



## lushlady

I wore this style a few days this week.  I was going for that angled '80s shape, but softer.  I think it worked well.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Braid pulled up with a cute clip.


----------



## whiteoleander91

it looks like I have a bald spot in this pic lol





aaand, I think I'm almost APL at my nape!  maybe! lol


----------



## Arian

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Day 4 of a (fluffed out & separated) twistout.
> 
> View attachment 136999


 

Love the fluffy twistout


----------



## cnap




----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

So pretty!!!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Image order: Braid-out, full shrinkage and then immediately after henna  
Thinking of dying hair black again because my edges are so frikkin light they look sparse at times >.<


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

lushlady said:


> I wore this style a few days this week.  I was going for that angled '80s shape, but softer.  I think it worked well.
> 
> View attachment 137715



@lushlady

this is cute.  I really like it.  are you relaxed? also how did you achieve the curls and did you pin up the right side?  DETAILS please

eta: how does the front look?(especially the right side)


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz

Love the clip! Where'd you get it?


----------



## wavezncurlz

Thanks sipp100 
It's a scunci Bendini


----------



## Meritamen

First two photos are what my cornrows look like under my wig. (Last wash was on Thursday.) I prefer to do two tiers of straight back cornrows because my braidouts turn out nicer that way and it's easier to do. There is usually a horizontal braid at my nape too but I was lazy this go around. I moisturize, seal, then braid and twist the ends. And I'm done for the week. Just moisturize and seal as needed and maybe wear a braid out at the end of the week before my next wash.
The third one is the back of my wig. Sorry for the huge photos... just felt like sharing but too lazy to edit.


----------



## whiteoleander91

yeah, so this is probably going to be my go-to style for a while lol. I got a lot of compliments today when I was at the BSS  made my day )


----------



## westNDNbeauty

yup.  I straightened this wkdn


----------



## Meritamen

I really like your hair and outfit westNDNbeauty.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Meritamen said:
			
		

> I really like your hair and outfit westNDNbeauty.



Thanks. Its also apart of an OOTD vid  and correlating blog post.


----------



## Victoria44

Braid out from yesterday into a puff


----------



## sweet_silvia88

westNDNbeauty said:


> yup.  I straightened this wkdn



You look beautiful 




Victoria44 said:


> Braid out from yesterday into a puff



love the out come of your braid out puff ;D


----------



## Poohbear

Feb 12th bantu knots


----------



## DarkJoy

My twist out today done with aloe juice and flax seed gel (with Argan oil). 
No where near long hair yet, but you gals are inspiring!


----------



## cheryl26

Washed and applied L'oreal vive pro glossy mousse, let air dry


----------



## JudithO

Got my hair braided...


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

sipp100 inspired protective style braid.


----------



## SkySurfer

Ok..so I have resigned myself to the fact that I do not have the ability to protective style long-term.
So what I will be trying next is massive senegalese twists with a bit of extension hair for colour and hold, wear them for two weeks, wash condition and rebraid..that way I don't get bored, and my hair still gets a rest for a while.
My hair is nearly at the end of the extensions in some places, and my goal is to be abe to wear my own twists this long by the end of the year.

I did them yesterday with my trusty X-pressions ultra braid kanekalon hair in 30/33
Here's the ponytail I shall be wearing often for the next few weeks:


----------



## SkySurfer

More style-age pics

This is the set of Senegalese Twists I had before my current set
I apologise for the weird angles and bad lighting :


----------



## Melaninme

This is how you make it do what it do!

Gorgeous!!!

[Bp[/B]





bajandoc86 said:


> I wore my hair in a twistout for work last week Friday.
> Excuse the greasy face, this was at the end of a loooonngggg day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I woke up the next am with my hair looking this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to try find a decent style for church, and this is what I came up with.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Beverly Ann Properties

Your hair is getting looooong! The braid looks nice and thick


----------



## winona

Day 5 of curl former set. I put them in Thursday afternoon and today is Monday afternoon.  To maintain I don't use sleep cap just satin pillowcase

Sorry about the pic quality I used my iPad:/
Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ChristmasCarol

winona

Wow - your hair looks so neat! Hard to believe that's day #5.


----------



## winona

sipp100

I try not to sleep too rough but it is definitely much frizzier than day 1 but I don't even care lol.  Anywho this time I actually used a holding lotion (KeraCare Extra Firm Foam Setting Lotion).  I normally don't use any holding agent because my intent is to stretch my hair for the week.  I normally use leave in and sealant (oil or pomade). The back gets the most frizzy because I sleep on my back but you can't tell because I pull it up anyway(scared that it is going to fall off after touching my collar LMBO).

ETA
When I initially do them I do like 80  I meant 60 sections(they were the long extra wide; I use about 80 for the long and wide and smaller) because I do not separate them after taking them out.  I just let them fall


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you Asha97!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

This was me 2 days ago, just a braidout.


----------



## lushlady

Maa Maa omo mti said:


> @lushlady
> 
> this is cute.  I really like it.  are you relaxed? also how did you achieve the curls and did you pin up the right side?  DETAILS please
> 
> eta: how does the front look?(especially the right side)



Maa Maa omo mti  Thanks.  I am not relaxed.  I altered my texture for this style with a rollerset.  I used rollers between 1-2" with the smaller rollers on the top of my head.  The other side of my head is loosely flat twisted and pinned up.  I wanted to wear it down like other side, but I couldn't get the two sides even.  

I'll take pics of the other side next time.


----------



## Blairx0

whiteoleander91  you're hair is my dream.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

@sipp 100 thank you for your comments. Your hair is so beautiful and healthy. I admire your creativity with your hairstyles. I look forward to your posts on this blog.


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am wearing my hair in a twisted bun today...


----------



## whiteoleander91

Blairx0 said:


> @whiteoleander91 you're hair is my dream.


 


 thank you so much!!! Blairx0


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Forgot to post this last week. My work colleague took a few pics of me for her blog. This is a wash-n-go


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Fail to Fab?*

Tried:





Got:




 #sideshowbobswaggertight


Victoria44 inspired this:


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Beautiful ladies!!


----------



## tiajanae

Image order.. Flat ironed, protective style, cute pony, measurement jan 2012. 

Will be posting update pics march 31st!

 Started growing my hair jan of 2011 with a fresh cut at 10inches, January of this year I'm at 15 inches, retained 5 inches, hopefully can retain 8 this year  

Ilovemyhair


----------



## whiteoleander91

same ol' same ol'. don't judge me  lol


----------



## wavezncurlz




----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz, I love your hair sticks. Do they hold your hair or do you have to put something else to hold it like pins?


----------



## wavezncurlz

Thanks NikkiGirl

Yes, the stick holds my buns. It took some time to master but if you do it correctly, you shouldn't have to use any extra pins.  It looks like your hair is definitely long enough to do some styles. Please post if you do.

Here's a few guides 
http://www.longlocks.com/how-to-use-hair-sticks.htm
http://www.longhairloom.com/howto.html
http://www.instructables.com/id/Hairstyles-for-Hair-Sticks/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YTFcq3N2v0&feature=related

My 3 panel tutorial (don't laugh, I didn't have any help photographing the back of my head)


----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz, your picture tutorial is really helpful. I had this image of trying to put my hair up and it falling all out. But I see you are using a ponytail holder in the picture too. That might help a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Vshanell

Ebony Majesty said:
			
		

> Forgot to post this last week. My work colleague took a few pics of me for her blog. This is a wash-n-go



So beautiful! I love your hair! I watched your wash n go video like 5 times lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MaraWithLove

Un-styled braid-out


----------



## Cheekychica

> My hair on Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soft braid out
> 
> Here's a braid-out on Monday after I added some colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't like my face in this pic)
> I couldn't get a good pic of the colour, there's some on top too.
> 
> 
> And here is a twist-out from yesterday



Sheena284 Thanks for your help!


----------



## pookaloo83

NowIAmNappy said:


> This was me 2 days ago, just a braidout.




I want my braidouts to hang like this. @NowIAmNappy how long is your hair stretched? Lemme check out your fotki.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

pookaloo83 said:


> I want my braidouts to hang like this. @NowIAmNappy how long is your hair stretched? Lemme check out your fotki.




Sorry boo I havnet updated in a long time. I wore a twistout the previous day I detangled and then put in about 10 plaits. Like 5 on each side spritzed it with water left in for 3 hours and undid them and got this

ETA I'm MBL


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

It would happen that my camera is nowhere to be found.  I LOVE my hair today. (Twist out on straightened hair.)


----------



## honeybearmommy32

my bun today


----------



## pookaloo83

My first bun since being natural

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## tiajanae

My protective style for the day 

By any chance can you guys help me out with my hair type. I was thinking 2b but I'm probably way off. It's curly but thin and fine. Gets bone straight from just flat ironing...


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Twist out puff, same ish, different day lol.
]


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

My everyday work hair!


----------



## BostonMaria

Just got my hair cut. She cut about an inch so it's pretty much at WL.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

These qualify as crazy:

Order:
1. Blowdried fro
2. Flatironed 
3. Sad ponytail
4. Sad ponytail closeup

I flatironed on a whim after deep conditioning. I'm glad I did... I have a mullet! My hair in the back and sides is about five inches and on top it's about three :/ 

I'm probably gonna keep trimming the back until the front catches up


----------



## SkySurfer

A few length check pics 

1) Hair from back...it is at APL but my hand is covering the bottom section of hair LOL
2) Hair from side
3) Random updo on my twists, but the lighting isn't great

I wanna be BSL by the end of the year!!


----------



## Vshanell

Week old silk wrap and fishtail side braid.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

Just have to show my babygirl's hair for her Jackson 5 performance today (Black history month).


----------



## NikkiGirl

Gorgeous wavezncurlz


----------



## wavezncurlz

Thanks NikkiGirl. She's our hair twin. She saw a picture of me in the 70s and wanted me to duplicate for her program. Everyone else wore afro wigs - she felt special!


----------



## NikkiGirl

wavezncurlz said:


> Thanks NikkiGirl. She's our hair twin. She saw a picture of me in the 70s and wanted me to duplicate for her program. Everyone else wore afro wigs - she felt special!



She looks absolutely adorable! This reminds me of when I was young! Afro ponytails were the thing. Hehe!


----------



## divachyk

BostonMaria said:


> Just got my hair cut. She cut about an inch so it's pretty much at WL.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Looking good BostonMaria. She did a great job.


----------



## Ebony Majesty

Pokahontas said:


> So beautiful! I love your hair! I watched your wash n go video like 5 times lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you hun  you've been one of my hair idols since the early days of my journey x


----------



## winona

I did a long and extra wide curlformer set with Asian leave in and crisco.  Trial run to straighten hair  for next weeks flat iron.  Can u tell I am feeling myself?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Did 2 strand Bantu knot outs. It was a fail. I didn't like it.  So I put it in a puff.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kandiekj100

The crazy.


----------



## BostonMaria

winona said:


> I did a long and extra wide curlformer set with Asian leave in and crisco.  Trial run to straighten hair  for next weeks flat iron.  Can u tell I am feeling myself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



winona gorgeous!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

The not so crazy.


----------



## 317537

Blow dried 2 Bantu knots. Study break


----------



## whiteoleander91

Prelude to a Kiss said:


> It would happen that my camera is nowhere to be found.  I LOVE my hair today. (Twist out on straightened hair.)


 

You have beautiful bone structure Prelude to a Kiss


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

whiteoleander91 said:


> You have beautiful bone structure Prelude to a Kiss




 

Thank you!


----------



## swirl

Still rocking ponytail that was curled by Royale rep at the mall


----------



## pookaloo83

swirl said:
			
		

> Still rocking ponytail that was curled by Royale rep at the mall



Is that all of your hair! Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## swirl

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Is that all of your hair! Pretty!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Yes it is...thank you


----------



## TheNDofUO




----------



## TheNDofUO

Sorry Guys about size. Pin curls and victory rolls!


----------



## godzooki

Bun from today. Wet bunned and scarfed last night. 34 wks post relaxer. It's amazing how much difference a scarf and a few hours of dry time can make because shower fresh is a different story, lol!  I'm getting frustrated with the grey...I seem to be developing a thick streak on one side in addition to the temples and all over. I'd dye it in a minute but it's really frustrating when two weeks after I spend time and money to dye, I have white tips all along my hairline and look all crazy!


----------



## bizybee316

Braidout on wet hair....


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

A little over three months post bc


----------



## NikkiGirl

I am wearing a wash n go today...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Braidout today.


----------



## bajandoc86

@Je Ne Sais Quoi I love it.....fierce and fly!

Trini_Chutney I am in  with the definition of your braidout.

@TheNDofUO this vintage inspired updo is a beauty.

@pookaloo83 I like that bantu-knotout puff, it's very cute.


----------



## pookaloo83

Wow. I'm looking a hot mess today. This is a braid out on lightly blown out hair. There's a long piece hanging that's always like that from heat damage.  and one side has more definition than the other. When I went outside it was all downhill from there!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Couldn't take it so put it into a bun.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## wavezncurlz

pookaloo83 said:


> Wow. I'm looking a hot mess today. This is a braid out on lightly blown out hair. There's a long piece hanging that's always like that from heat damage.  and one side has more definition than the other. When I went outside it was all downhill from there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
pookaloo83 
Your hair is getting long!!!


----------



## crlsweetie912

My week old pin curl set


----------



## pookaloo83

wavezncurlz said:


> @pookaloo83
> Your hair is getting long!!!




Thanks! Tryna get like you girl!


----------



## TheNDofUO

bajandoc86 said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi I love it.....fierce and fly!
> 
> Trini_Chutney I am in  with the definition of your braidout.
> 
> @TheNDofUO this vintage inspired updo is a beauty.
> 
> @pookaloo83 I like that bantu-knotout puff, it's very cute.



Thanks, sweetie.


----------



## qchelle

Failed bantu knot out.  I pulled the back up into a little bun lol


----------



## Cheekychica

pookaloo I like your new hair colour!  It's making me want to dye my whole head even though I just bleached some streaks.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just threw twists in. They look funky but they will always be in some sort of updo. I don't plan on wearing them down.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## CaramelLites

I haven't posted in minute. Here are some older pics 

View attachment 139141







View attachment 139133


----------



## SkySurfer

Straightened and trimmed my hair, now less than APL, but i wanted to even up my hair a bit  
So, trying to get back to APL then onto BSL 
Pics are of my straightened hair, then the updo i have for today because i cant bring myself to let my ends rub on my clothes!! :O


----------



## kandiekj100

Braidout


----------



## pookaloo83

Threw on my hat today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## CaramelLites

So here are recent pics. Oh yeah I bc'd again. I cut it shorter, then didn't like it, so cut and cut again.


----------



## ms-gg

Chunky Twist Out


----------



## kandiekj100

Bun done on dry twistout


----------



## wavezncurlz

I kinda like this cheap knock-off HairZing thing


----------



## msbettyboop

I don't really know how to style my hair so when I'm not wearing a wig, this is all I do to it. 



Uploaded at ImageFra.me




Uploaded at ImageFra.me


----------



## pookaloo83

Banana clip bun with twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## WriterGirl

ms-gg said:


> Chunky Twist Out



Dang ms-gg. GORGEOUS. Sitting here with my mouth all open in awe


----------



## -PYT

Ah ms-gg, my rival...I've missed your presence 

3rd day hair--Braidout of course.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

week old twist out


----------



## bajandoc86

This post is a lil lengthy....I apologise in advance.

My bestie and I went to a Naturals' meetup here in Kingston





Wore my hair in my first twistout fro-hawk 





OOTD





I had a charity run (5k) the next day...so I put my hair up.





By the end of the run in the HOT Humid weather...it had poofed.





I didn't do too bad....placed 189th out of 3065 women  *Woot Woot*





Wore it in a puff for the rest of the week...


----------



## -PYT

I want to live in Jamaica


----------



## pookaloo83

Didn't bun it this time. Just put it in a banana clip.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## jprayze

I'm really loving my twistout today!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Blowout & Curls after night on the town - held up fairly well (believe me, y'all wouldn't want to see my tired face):













eta: For GoddessMaker

The shoes


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

@sipp100 now you know you have to have a security detail just too much beauty in that pic hair,shoes, dress..I want to be like that when I grow up..Oh and that 200 carat ring on your finger your boo loves him some you


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT Beautiful braidout! I am trying to get a hang of doing braidouts...so far they have been a hot mess.

sipp100 You are one HOT mama. Love that top and skirt and dem SHOES !!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

@GoddessMaker

You're making me , dahhhling.
I stay lurking in the MU forum - trying to learn some skills from you!


eta: The rings (I think you need to move the decimal place a couple spots)- DH gave them to me a few years ago on our 17th anniversary. Before then, I wore a plain band. So yeah, I earned it 


@bajandoc86


Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Braid-out partial bang and the rest is spritz-n-go hair.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Simplyounique updo. Hers was so much better, LOL.







View attachment 139585


ETA: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FPGWf3O0YI&list=UUHPDgXw1lRrr34nkGtLWbNA&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Also, yesterday's day 4 braidout.


View attachment 139595


----------



## jprayze

Trini_Chutney Lovin ur braidout!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

jprayze thank you so much!


----------



## winona

Turn my curlformer set to braided bun.  I used tea tree pomade on my scalp.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## prospurr4

Today's bun:


----------



## pookaloo83

Today's twist out

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Melaninme

Yesterday's twist-out after a workout.


----------



## MzSwift

It must be twistout week!


----------



## keelioness

westNDNbeauty your twistout has nice hang to it. How do u keep it from poof/reversion? Do you use the deep moisture every time u shampoo your hair?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

keelioness said:


> @westNDNbeauty your twistout has nice hang to it. How do u keep it from poof/reversion? Do you use the deep moisture every time u shampoo your hair?




I DC every week of course, but in the styling, I stretch my hair using the hand-tension blow dry method. Every night I re-seal with with a light oil or butter twisting the hair into 5 twists.  I think the last part is how I keep it in the stretched state.


----------



## virtuenow

MzSwift how did you achieve your twist out, its very pretty?  Did you twist on wet or dry hair?  Did you stretch or blowdry first?


----------



## MzSwift

virtuenow

Thank you so much!

I twisted on damp, freshly washed/DC'd hair.  I tried something new and added a little castor oil to my conditioner in an empty bottle.  I saturated my hair with that mix and then used Ecostyler on top of that to help give better hold and definition.  I let it dry for at least 24 hours.

It's actually the first twistout I've done in a long time.  I really liked the results.  I hope the technique works for you as well!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twist out

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## discodumpling

Bantu knot out...that's getting bigger by the minute; I  love it! All this curlage from 10 little knots!


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Randomly did some flexi rods on an old twist out.  Misted hair w/ AVJ, added Donna Marie curling creme lightly, airdried overnight, coconut oil on fingers to fluff.  Used a Flex-8 clip in the back to make it an 'updo'.  Loved the results.  Excuse da crazy arse faces lol. 


Lovely lovely ladies in this thread.. lawd.  sipp100 girl... you be killin em.  We need to discuss that skirt, LOL!


----------



## pookaloo83

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> Randomly did some flexi rods on an old twist out.  Misted hair w/ AVJ, added Donna Marie curling creme lightly, airdried overnight, coconut oil on fingers to fluff.  Used a Flex-8 clip in the back to make it an 'updo'.  Loved the results.  Excuse da crazy arse faces lol.
> 
> Didn't get a pic of the back but I will next time.
> 
> Lovely lovely ladies in this thread.. lawd.  sipp100 girl... you be killin em.  We need to discuss that skirt, LOL!



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Rocky91

tapioca_pudding, girl what crazy faces? lol you look cute. love the hair!


----------



## winona

This thread is full of such beautiful women  Keep the ideas coming ladies


----------



## hairsothick

Twist out done on sopping wet hair with As I Am Naturally leave-in and twisting cream. Wore twists for a week and took them out this morning.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> Randomly did some flexi rods on an old twist out.  Misted hair w/ AVJ, added Donna Marie curling creme lightly, airdried overnight, coconut oil on fingers to fluff.  Used a Flex-8 clip in the back to make it an 'updo'.  Loved the results.  Excuse da crazy arse faces lol.
> 
> Didn't get a pic of the back but I will next time.
> 
> Lovely lovely ladies in this thread.. lawd.  sipp100 girl... you be killin em.  We need to discuss that skirt, LOL!



I see no crazy. Looks gorg!


----------



## bajandoc86

tapioca_pudding you are gorgeous! love the makeup as well.


----------



## pookaloo83

hairsothick said:
			
		

> Twist out done on sopping wet hair with As I Am Naturally leave-in and twisting cream. Wore twists for a week and took them out this morning.



Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kittenz

hairsothick that is my dream twistout!!!


----------



## winona

hairsothick Dang you lady.  Now I am stalking Sally's for an ASIAN sale lmbo


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Flat ironded, natural 4a apl hair Set on bendy rollers overnight, used keracare foam wrap. The curls fell out after 6 hours or so... Will try using more wrapping lotion next time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz

From this weekend.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

hairsothick said:
			
		

> Twist out done on sopping wet hair with As I Am Naturally leave-in and twisting cream. Wore twists for a week and took them out this morning.



Stunning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ashleymichelle1

Chunky Twist-Out


----------



## TaraDyan

ashleymichelle1 said:


> Chunky Twist-Out


 
OK, first of all, your hair looks fabu.  Second ...

THAT BABY IS ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Caramel Hottie UK said:
			
		

> Flat ironded, natural 4a apl hair Set on bendy rollers overnight, used keracare foam wrap. The curls fell out after 6 hours or so... Will try using more wrapping lotion next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Get it girl! Gorgeous. Dropped curls and all!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Dayjoy

ashleymichelle1 said:


> Chunky Twist-Out


Really pretty hair...BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!


hairsothick said:


> Twist out done on sopping wet hair with As I Am Naturally leave-in and twisting cream. Wore twists for a week and took them out this morning.


What size were the twists?  Pencil?  Thumb?  Smaller?  Bigger?


----------



## Melaninme

I'm on a fitness challenge so I put my hair in braids this past weekend.  May have made these a bit smaller than I'd like, but they will have to do until the weekend.


----------



## hairsothick

Dayjoy said:


> Really pretty hair...BEAUTIFUL BABY!!!
> 
> What size were the twists?  Pencil?  Thumb?  Smaller?  Bigger?



They varied between pencil and ring finger sized.  I should have taken a pic.


----------



## crlsweetie912

My side ponytail with a swooped bang....


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6957431691/

My Twisty Bun made with two interlaced loose braidshttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=15424325


----------



## Rocky91

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Flat ironded, natural 4a apl hair Set on bendy rollers overnight, used keracare foam wrap. The curls fell out after 6 hours or so... Will try using more wrapping lotion next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


the color of your hair looks absolutely gorgeous!! your hair looks lovely!


----------



## bajandoc86

@ashleymichelle1 That baby is so pretty....looks very 'new', and like he/she smells good . I am a sucker for babies. 

Btw, your hair is lovely, very thick and lush.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Please excuse my tired makeup less face. This is my first Bantu knot out since I big chopped almost four months ago


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

kittenz said:


> From this weekend.


 Didn't you just bc like a few months ago?  Your hair has grown so fast!!!


----------



## ms-gg

Rocking a new twist out earlier today:


----------



## kittenz

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Didn't you just bc like a few months ago? Your hair has grown so fast!!!


 
Je Ne Sais Quoi   I BCed on Nov 25th so it's been just over 3 months (seems longer).  But I was almost 11 months post when I chopped.


----------



## pookaloo83

Puff

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kittenz

Lazy Day -


----------



## kinkycurlygurl

Your texture is beautiful. You must have to fight people off to keep them from touching your hair all day. I wanted to touch it just from the picture.


----------



## pookaloo83

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Damn! My neck is looking like the predator or something!  what's with that lump in the back of my neck ? 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Prelude to a Kiss

pookaloo83

I'd be more concerned if you didn't have one.  (It's supposed to be there.)


----------



## pookaloo83

Prelude to a Kiss said:
			
		

> pookaloo83
> 
> I'd be more concerned if you didn't have one.  (It's supposed to be there.)



Oh! *phew* lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## MzSwift

Trying out a curly wig.  I don't like doing the headband thing but it is what it is...






Should've fluffed it back out after laying on it..










Wig details -- it was cheap. I might rock it for a while because it's light and airy.


----------



## pookaloo83

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Trying out a curly wig.  I don't like doing the headband thing but it is what it is...
> 
> Should've fluffed it back out after laying on it..
> 
> Wig details -- it was cheap. I might rock it for a while because it's light and airy.



Doesn't look wiggy at all! Cute!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Excuse my face

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kittenz

kinkycurlygurl said:


> Your texture is beautiful. You must have to fight people off to keep them from touching your hair all day. I wanted to touch it just from the picture.


Was this for me ?  If so THANK YOU!!


----------



## prospurr4

Today's twisty updo with Ficcare clip:


----------



## winona

prospurr4

This ficaclip is purrrty.  I think I will treat myself when I get BSL  What size is it?


----------



## prospurr4

winona said:


> @prospurr4
> 
> This ficaclip is purrrty.  I think I will treat myself when I get BSL  What size is it?



Thanks winona.  It's the large size.


----------



## kandiekj100

So I got my first lace-front wig. I left some hair out in the front from ear to ear, hence the grey/henna streak in the front. Its okay I guess. I think it's a little dark and a tad too silky. I think that Riya wig might look better. I also need a curly one so I wont need to straighten my hair.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> So I got my first lace-front wig. I left some hair out, hence the grey/henna streak in the front.  Its okay I guess.  I think it's a little dark and a tad too silky. I think that Riya wig might look better. I also need a curly one so I wont need to straighten my hair.



I think it looks beautiful on you! The way you blended it I would've never known!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

MzSwift girl that is my fav wig! And it lasts a long time too! I've been wearing mine for a year and EVERYONE thinks it's my hair. It's cute on you and lasts soooo long.


----------



## kandiekj100

Anakinsmomma said:


> I think it looks beautiful on you! The way you blended it I would've never known!


 
Thanks! I don't think the camera is quite catching the frizz from my hair. And b/c my hair is hennaed, i worry about the color concrast when outdoors.


----------



## Newlynatural41710

Fresh flat iron and color on 3c hair from Tuesday


----------



## Newlynatural41710

Wednesday after wrapping the night before


----------



## manter26

^^Love the color and the flat iron job!

OT: I always think it's funny when those baby tickers go past 40 weeks. 
Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Been wearing these dusty twists since my "trim" this weekend.


----------



## Newlynatural41710

manter26 said:


> ^^Love the color and the flat iron job!
> 
> OT: I always think it's funny when those baby tickers go past 40 weeks.
> Congrats on the new baby!




Thanks


----------



## MaraWithLove

WNGs + the CG method have been doing good to my hair. Today I just spritzed my hair and kept it moving though. XD


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair for bed. This is what I do every night. Tomorrow is a braid out!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## wavezncurlz

Nothing really new - just have a new hair toy and since my stick thread is lonely, I'll share with ya'll.


----------



## MzSwift

LaFemmeNaturelle
That's the drawback to me.  There's not the big shock when I unleash the fro 
I like that I don't have to rock cornrows underneath but this wig is showing up my real hair! LoL

It's true, everyone thinks it's mine as well.  I was shopping yesterday and a girl complimented me on "my" hair.


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

MzSwift- I  that wig! I googled it and must buy it as soon as I can afford it  The curls are so cute, like how mine would look if I didn't have any frizz  You ladies have some gorgeous hair in here  I can't believe this is the first time I have come into this thread SMH


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair this mawnin.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Victoria44

Finally got my hair braided, I needed a break.  I like them!






they're long, they reach the top of my butt












I'll mostly wear them up in a bun thats neater than this lol


----------



## wavezncurlz

prospurr4 said:


> Today's twisty updo with Ficcare clip:


 

That is one hair toy I never bought. They seem so expensive and I have no idea where to start. Which one is this and what size? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SkySurfer

Just thought I would show you guys my crochet braids, with front cornrows.
I did them last weekend, but i have been in revision mode this past week so i only uploaded them today (i have medical summative exams in 2 months! :/ )

Anyhoooo....I had them longer before, but i cut the hair down to a curly bob, with coloured streaks!!
It's just your bog-standard kanekalon braiding hair, that I curled with flexi rods and hot water after installing.
The crochet braids have been in a week now.
Just a few pics for ya'll!!

- First (from left) is the front view
+ Second is a pic fo the cornrows (sometimes i wear the hair all back, so it's nice to have a decent pattern of cornrows to show off)
- Third is me posin' !
+ Fourth is showing the front curls and the different colours (1b,4 and 30)

I'm off now, to carry on revising haha!!


----------



## bajandoc86

I went to a friend's birthday dinner.....Did my hair in a twistout updo, and tried red lipstick for the first time.

I LOVE this hair ribbon with the flowers.


















OOTD









ETA: plz ignore the smudges on the mirror.


----------



## LadyMacgyver

My Up-do puff..


----------



## whiteoleander91

same fluff, different day lol.











and a wash and go from maybe a week or so ago


----------



## ms.blue

I just came back from my trip to Ghana and had my hair twisted.  I have colors 1 and 33 (doesn't look like 33 to me but the package said 33) and the twists reach my hips.  I told the ladies don't braid my temples b/c its light which they listened.  The cost was 30 GHC which equals to $18 U.S. (can't beat the price) but I didn't pay for it though.  It was a gift for my 30th bday.


----------



## manter26

I'm taking a week off from wigs while I wait for a new one to come in the mail. I also toying with detoxing then using the curly girl method so I'm trying to use up all my non-natural products.

Here's a wng from a few days ago using only Redken Ringlet 07:


i have some mid shaft heat damage in the front which you can see in this ^ pic. ...dominican salons, smh...


----------



## pookaloo83

^^ Pretty!!!!


----------



## manter26

Thanks Pook!!!

Today's braidout fail. I'm out of practice. It wouldn't dry but I took it out anyway.


----------



## Philippians413

Not the best photo, but I recently purchased *Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha* and wanted to share today's results.


----------



## Philippians413

ms.blue said:


> I just came back from my trip to Ghana and had my hair twisted. I have colors 1 and 33 (doesn't look like 33 to me but the package said 33) and the twists reach my hips. I told the ladies don't braid my temples b/c its light which they listened. The cost was 30 GHC which equals to $18 U.S. (can't beat the price) but I didn't pay for it though. It was a gift for my 30th bday.


 
I don't believe you when you say that you're 30 ...24 maybe.


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> Thanks Pook!!!
> 
> Today's braidout fail. I'm out of practice. It wouldn't dry but I took it out anyway.



Just stop posting okay! Thanks!  the thickness! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## ms.blue

Philippians413, I'm glad that I could pass as someone in their early to mid 20s lol.


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:


> Just stop posting okay! Thanks!  the thickness!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



  I only have 1 week to try every style and post all the pics before I'm back under a wig. 

And thanks so much for the compliment! I have extremely fine hair so it can look thin even though it's really dense. All those years of being called 'lion king' as a relaxed head is totally worth it now as a natural.


----------



## kittenz

The mood struck me last night and I tried my first twist style.  These will be my first twist that'll actually be worn out of the house (without a hat ).


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist out day 3. Winning!!!  Didn't even put a scarf on last night.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

bajandoc86 said:


> I went to a friend's birthday dinner.....Did my hair in a twistout updo, and tried red lipstick for the first time.
> 
> I LOVE this hair ribbon with the flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: plz ignore the smudges on the mirror.



Girl you are just the cutest lil thing!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

manter26 said:


> Thanks Pook!!!
> 
> Today's braidout fail. I'm out of practice. It wouldn't dry but I took it out anyway.



I ca not wait until my hair is this big. Honey this ain't no fail.


----------



## manter26

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I ca not wait until my hair is this big. Honey this ain't no fail.



Aww, you guys are really too sweet! Thanks so much.  I prefer more definition and I just can't get it right.  I dealt with it though.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Marino

Hi ! This a picture of my hair just after a trim, end seem healthier...


----------



## bajandoc86

Victoria44 Those braids really suit you. Pretty!

manter26 I love your big hair :yup:

Je Ne Sais Quoi Thanks hun!


----------



## NikkiQ

My little shrunken twist out from today 

View attachment 2012-03-10 17.17.38.jpg



View attachment 2012-03-10 12.17.25.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## whiteoleander91

NikkiQ very pretty! Your hair color is really pretty, too.


----------



## ashleymichelle1

bajandoc86 said:


> @ashleymichelle1 That baby is so pretty....looks very 'new', and like he/she smells good . I am a sucker for babies.
> 
> Btw, your hair is lovely, very thick and lush.


 
Lol.. my lil man is still pretty fresh out the womb. He's 3 mos old..& thank you !


----------



## mturnr88

Freshly relaxed, air dried and not straightened.


----------



## pookaloo83

Yesterday I had a braid and curl. It was much shorter and shrunken up. Today I just did a braidout without the rollers. more stretched out.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Cheekychica

Look from last night:



> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


----------



## pookaloo83

Cheekychica said:


> Look from last night:




Get it girl!  When did you dye your hair? What color is that? Cheekychica


----------



## Cheekychica

^^^Girl I don't know even know anymore. I had to use bleach because I henna, then I used a semi-permanent red over it which washed out last week when I was doing the terressentials 7 day detox and yesterday I henna-ed again...so I really have no idea!  There are some other streaks too.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Cheekychica said:
			
		

> ^^^Girl I don't know even know anymore. I had to use bleach because I henna, then I used a semi-permanent red over it which washed out last week when I was doing the terressentials 7 day detox and yesterday I henna-ed again...so I really have no idea!  There are some other streaks too.



How soon did your semi perm wash out with the mud? The first few days or further in.  I just did a Demi to cover perm. color and will be washing with my mud.  I don't want it to wash out too quickly but I do have to wash my hair!


----------



## kandiekj100

this is not what I was going for at all, but oh well.  







and a certain someone just had to  be in the picture too, lol.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Braid-out. Too bad I'll have to re-do since my scalp feels inflamed!


----------



## prospurr4

wavezncurlz said:


> That is one hair toy I never bought. They seem so expensive and I have no idea where to start. Which one is this and what size? Thanks in advance!



Sorry @wavezncurlz, I'm just now seeing your post.  

It's the Ficcare Maximus Clip (classical collection) in Tortoise, Large.  This is my second one; I own it in Black as well.  They are comfortable and hold my hair very well.  

True, they are not cheap (about $40), but when I factor in the number of $5-$7 plastic clips that my hair has broken, after only a few times of wear, the Ficcares are so worth it.  They are made of metal and will probably last...ummm...FOREVER.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My braidout TWA. I feel so pretty! And I can tell my hair is growing!! Gonna wear it to work tonight since its gonna be a warm week and I'm getting cornrows on Tuesday. 

Please excuse my face, I forgot how to pose for a camera 

First is no headband, second is with.


----------



## tropical-punch

cowashed then added olive oil to damp hair. Threw it into a puff with a front twist.


----------



## hairedity

Victoria44 What kind of hair did you use for your braids?  They look really good.  I have in braid right now (going 2 months or so), I love the colour, hate the way the ends turned out because the expensive hair that was recommended to me is a bit too silky to have captured the look I was going for.  Anyhooo... TIA.


----------



## wavezncurlz

prospurr4 said:


> Sorry @wavezncurlz, I'm just now seeing your post.
> 
> It's the Ficcare Maximus Clip (classical collection) in Tortoise, Large.  This is my second one; I own it in Black as well.  They are comfortable and hold my hair very well.
> 
> True, they are not cheap (about $40), but when I factor in the number of $5-$7 plastic clips that my hair has broken, after only a few times of wear, the Ficcares are so worth it.  They are made of metal and will probably last...ummm...FOREVER.



prospurr4 Sorry I should have tagged you! Thanks this is very helpful. Now I know what to try because I will eventually break down and get one!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Tried a puff for the first time (still too thick for a proper ponytail)


----------



## Victoria44

hairedity said:
			
		

> Victoria44 What kind of hair did you use for your braids?  They look really good.  I have in braid right now (going 2 months or so), I love the colour, hate the way the ends turned out because the expensive hair that was recommended to me is a bit too silky to have captured the look I was going for.  Anyhooo... TIA.



Thanks hairedity! I don't know the specific brand because I usually go to an African braiding shop and I never really look at the packs, but I believe it's a type of kanekalon. Its definitely not silky, but when she was finished she dipped the ends in hot water to make then straighter.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Cowashed, then twisted my damp hair with shea butter and airdried overnight. Lightly blowdried and flat ironed the next morning, then did a quick up do in the back.


Nice change of pace..


----------



## pookaloo83

Humidity got a hold of my braidout.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## StylishNikki87

My first wash n go.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Kinky Kurly custard take 2


----------



## Cheekychica

@[email protected] said:


> How soon did your semi perm wash out with the mud? The first few days or further in.  I just did a Demi to cover perm. color and will be washing with my mud.  I don't want it to wash out too quickly but I do have to wash my hair!



I'm not sure exactly when it washed out- I did 2 days x 3 washes then 3 days x 2 washes then 1 wash for 1 day and I didn't bother with day 7. I noticed the colour change the last few days.



pookaloo83 said:


> Humidity got a hold of my braidout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



 Your hair got hang!!


----------



## thecurlycamshow

I wore a braid-out using Tresemme Naturals as the styler and my shea mix on the ends


----------



## bajandoc86

Puff from last week











Hit the beach yesterday....was lovely!











Kink blowing in the sea breeze......


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My work wash n go!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Puff from last week
> 
> Hit the beach yesterday....was lovely!
> 
> Kink blowing in the sea breeze......



Girl with the hat on and red lipstick? Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## kandiekj100

2nd day WnG hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Ignore the silly faces but here's my french roll pompadour


----------



## pookaloo83

NowIAmNappy said:
			
		

> Ignore the silly faces but here's my french roll pompadour



Pretty! You look a little like chrisette michele.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## PretteePlease

my siggy hair is my everyday hair or a messy bun on the top of my head


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

whiteoleander91 said:


>


Your hair is ALWAYS crazy beautiful!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83  

NowIAmNappy I love love LOVE the pompadour!


----------



## Danewshe

My new chunky/box braids that I installed yesterday.


----------



## whiteoleander91

2sweetnsugarland said:


> Your hair is ALWAYS crazy beautiful!!!!


 

 thaaaaaaank yooou!! 2sweetnsugarland


----------



## NappyNelle

My furbaby Pumpkin and my dirty, crazy hair fluffed after bunning.


----------



## whiteoleander91

you are so pretty @NappyNelle



whoa! lol that was quick lmao


----------



## pookaloo83

Damn nappy nelle ! What did you delete?! I wanna see! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NappyNelle

I don't know... I got nervous! I'll put it back.


----------



## pookaloo83

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I don't know... I got nervous! I'll put it back.



Thanks! I love your thickness!!!! And yes I've see. Your pics before and you are very pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## bajandoc86

NappyNelle yuh pretty plus tax mi fren! (said as jamaican as possible) LOL


----------



## NappyNelle

Awwww Thanks bajandoc86, pookaloo83, and whiteoleander91! You ladies are beauitful, too.


----------



## kandiekj100

Dry twisted last night on old wng hair for stretching.  Unraveled, separated and bunned using the ouchless headband.


----------



## itsjusthair88

Twisted my hair, it didn't take long at all, each section used to take me anywhere from 60-90 minutes, now each section (4 sections) only takes me 45 minute MAX. I can also style my twists now...growth is happening 




My face is mad *HUGE* in this pic though :/


----------



## varaneka




----------



## bemajor

My four days old flexi rod set. I am natural btw


----------



## Anakinsmomma

These pics are my wash n go before I got my hair done. I let the Breeze from driving dry my hair


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My braided bun. I really wish I knew how to do it myself.


----------



## pookaloo83

QueenBrittny said:
			
		

> My four days old flexi rod set. I am natural btw



Jealous! Can you tell us what you put in your hair before the set? Like leave ins? So pretty QueenBrittny

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

There is just no way you are this pretty


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

shesheshe22 said:


> My new chunky/box braids that I installed yesterday.


 Nice braids!!  And your purty


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NowIAmNappy said:


> Ignore the silly faces but here's my french roll pompadour


 Way to much fierceness going on!!!  

Wow, you ladies are hawt!!


----------



## -PYT

My twists...


----------



## NikkiQ

Finally got a chance to use this thing

View attachment 2012-03-15 07.55.39.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## diadall

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Finally got a chance to use this thing
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Very cute.


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Finally got a chance to use this thing
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I got one too and used it once. It was just always lopsided. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## bemajor

pookaloo83 said:


> Jealous! Can you tell us what you put in your hair before the set? Like leave ins? So pretty QueenBrittny
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Thank you! This time I only used shea butter mixed with coconut oil. It is holding very well and it is soft. The first time I did a flexi rod set I used kkkt and kkcc. I think I prefer shea butter. I am also not in Miami this week so I don't know how it will hold when I get home with the humidity.


----------



## pookaloo83

QueenBrittny said:
			
		

> Thank you! This time I only used shea butter mixed with coconut oil. It is holding very well and it is soft. The first time I did a flexi rod set I used kkkt and kkcc. I think I prefer shea butter. I am also not in Miami this week so I don't know how it will hold when I get home with the humidity.



Yeah it's really humid down here right now. Not too much though. Thanks! I wanna do a set now. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Melaninme

These are pics of my first braid-out worn "out".  I've been on an exercise challenge and it's been a rough two weeks trying to keep the braids in tact.  This twistout is a few days old.  

The braid-out gives a different texture to my strands that I like somewhat, but for me, twist-outs are my favorite.  I'm not a fan of my hair in braids, but that may be because I've been a twist it girl for so long.  

Plan to wash and condition tonight and re-braid.


----------



## chelseatiara

My wash and go today 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6985776589/in/set-72157629228696352/


----------



## pookaloo83

Same ol 'do. Good morning!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

I'm on an up-do kick. Let's see how long it lasts lol

View attachment 2012-03-16 07.51.58.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> I'm on an up-do kick. Let's see how long it lasts lol
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



Cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## winona

NikkiQ that color is gorgeous on you


----------



## NikkiQ

pookaloo83 I wish my outs would look like that! Love your hang time.



winona said:


> @NikkiQ that color is gorgeous on you


 
Thanks winona!!! I love the red. I'm gonna try to keep up with this color for a while.


----------



## ms-gg

Finished my twists:






Then threw them up into an updo:


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ
Where did you get your glasses?


----------



## NikkiQ

crlsweetie912 said:


> @NikkiQ
> Where did you get your glasses?


 
EyeMaster


----------



## crlsweetie912

NikkiQ said:


> EyeMaster



They are so pretty!!!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88

ms-gg I can't WAIT until my twists look like yours!!!! Beautiful.

I was feeling my twists (and myself) last night, really loving these right now, IDK why I ever stop wearing them:


----------



## Love Always

itsjusthair88 and ms-gg, love the twist ladies! I think I'm going to do some tomorrow night, my TWA is growing out and I think I'll have enough hang time. I twisted up a piece at my desk just looking at your pictures .


----------



## ms.blue

A style I came up w/ to help me deal w/ these hip length twists.


----------



## LovePatti

Finally got a good twistout! So excited!!!


----------



## kandake

Faux bun with kinky braiding hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

@kandake the hair blends _perfectly _looks great!


----------



## kandake

whiteoleander91 said:


> @kandake the hair blends _perfectly _looks great!



Thanks!!  I saw how well it blended for a few Youtubers.  I was praying it would blend well for me too.  I'm so happy.


----------



## msbettyboop

kandake said:
			
		

> Thanks!!  I saw how well it blended for a few Youtubers.  I was praying it would blend well for me too.  I'm so happy.



Can you please post links to some instructional videos? The style is very nice.


----------



## pookaloo83

Very cute kandake.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Anakinsmomma

kandake said:
			
		

> Faux bun with kinky braiding hair.



I would've never known you didn't grow it. Simply beautiful.


----------



## kandake

msbettyboop said:


> Can you please post links to some instructional videos? The style is very nice.



msbettyboop

I attached my hair like this.  She starts attaching the hair at 7 min.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmgeuD5k388&feature=related

However, I started off with wet hair from a co-wash looking something like this girl.  She starts putting her hair in ponytail at 5 min.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG9CGFzJ30I&feature=watch_response


----------



## varaneka




----------



## SkySurfer

I added hair to the exposed cornrows I had at the front of my crochet braids style, because the cornrows were getting fuzzy after about 2 weeks

So here is my fully crocheted style. With straight kanekalon braiding hair, that I curled after installing 

First pic--> front shot, although the top of my head is cut off, with is really the main point of this post LOL

Second pic-->pulling back the hair to show the addition of extra hair at the front and sides

Hoping to go a few more weeks with this..maybe 2? It would bring the total time to a month


----------



## diadall

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I added hair to the exposed cornrows I had at the front of my crochet braids style, because the cornrows were getting fuzzy after about 2 weeks
> 
> So here is my fully crocheted style.
> 
> First pic--> front shot, although the top of my head is cut off, with is really the main point of this post LOL
> 
> Second pic-->pulling back the hair to show the addition of extra hair at the front and sides
> 
> Hoping to go a few more weeks with this..maybe 2? It would bring the total time to a month



I normally don't like crochets but these look great!


----------



## SkySurfer

diadall said:


> I normally don't like crochets but these look great!



Ah, thank you! Means a lot!


----------



## LadyChe

Soooo... After 21 months, I big chopped. I dunno how I feel about it yet, but I'm glad it is done.

Wet hair, no product. Arm pit length in the back, chin length in the front.


----------



## pookaloo83

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> I added hair to the exposed cornrows I had at the front of my crochet braids style, because the cornrows were getting fuzzy after about 2 weeks
> 
> So here is my fully crocheted style.
> 
> First pic--> front shot, although the top of my head is cut off, with is really the main point of this post LOL
> 
> Second pic-->pulling back the hair to show the addition of extra hair at the front and sides
> 
> Hoping to go a few more weeks with this..maybe 2? It would bring the total time to a month



Cute!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist out day 2 Vegas edition. Praise the lord for qhemet brbc


----------



## Coilychi

Another wash & go with conditioner & gel.


----------



## Moschino

varaneka said:


>



Pretty girl, pretty hair! I wish I could be blond without losing my hair. Any secrets?


----------



## SkySurfer

pookaloo83 said:


> Cute!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Thank you very much, m'love !


----------



## westNDNbeauty

*ETA: *btw, its a weave  done by forum member 'DontSpeakDefeat'


----------



## varaneka

Moschino thanks! I would start on completely virgin hair (never processed)


----------



## Xaragua

westNDNbeauty said:


> *ETA: *btw, its a weave  done by forum member 'DontSpeakDefeat'



very nice, what type of hair did you use?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Xaragua said:


> very nice, what type of hair did you use?



Thanks. Its onyc Mongolian Kinky


----------



## ms-gg

It looks good WNDNB! Just like your natural texture! Bravo


----------



## diadall

From earlier today.


----------



## levette

From Friday


----------



## winona

Yesterday went hiking so my usual curlformer set did not last so I did a set of twists

ETA I used ASIAN Leave In and homemade flax seed cream
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## alove15

Blow dried and flat ironed my hair. Took forever! It's still a bit wavy at ends but much better than some of my previous attempts. 




Final Results



Bunned up


----------



## whiteoleander91

Worlds of Curls activator gel, Blue Eco Styler gel. Detangled, raked, smoothed. Pinned back the front.


----------



## NappyNelle




----------



## Dayjoy

I love the smile as much as I love the hair!


----------



## bajandoc86

My hairdo accomplished yesterday. I was inspired by a hairstyle posted by ms-gg on her blog frostoppa.com  I can't lie, I am a regular stalker *cough* I mean visitor to her blog.  It only took me 3 hrs and 15 mins!!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

Half wig. Kinda big but it's cool .think I will still look for one that has a little more hang and tighter curls.


----------



## anon123

Not too long ago, shrunken twists:






And yesterday, flat ironed my hair


----------



## ChristmasCarol

11 day-old flatiron job was near the end of it's life, so I did a half-up/down with a Scunci Bendini on my overnight French braid waves:







Thanks wavezncurlz for the hairtoy info - I picked up a couple of these on clearance at Walgreen's for $1.69 each


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Love the ponytail! mwedzi


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 said:


> 11 day-old flatiron job was near the end of it's life, so I did a half-up/down with a Scunci Bendini on my overnight braid waves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @wavezncurlz for the hairtoy info - I picked up a couple of these on clearance at Walgreen's for $1.69 each


 

wow - you got a deal! I'm gonna have to swing by Walgreens. I use them on my hair and my girls hair. They are so cute.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz

I think they may be discontinued, unfortunately. When I went to the Scunci site about a week ago, the Bendini page was gone  That may explain why they are on clearance.


----------



## wavezncurlz

sipp100 - 
Does this site work for you? I had a little trouble but finally got on it. I hope they don't discontinue...

https://www.bendiniclip.com/


----------



## ChristmasCarol

wavezncurlz

No, it doesn't work for me. They had a Bendini page at Scunci.com, but now it's gone. If you use their Search Our Products function, it says Bendini doesn't exist. I really think it's gone for good. I'm gonna buy about 6 more today, though!


----------



## wavezncurlz

aww shucks. It came up for me but there is a message about a security error. 
But I'm gonna do the same and stock up.


----------



## NappyNelle

mwedzi


----------



## ms-gg

bajandoc86 said:


> My hairdo accomplished yesterday. I was inspired by a hairstyle posted by @ms-gg on her blog frostoppa.com  I can't lie, I am a regular stalker *cough* I mean visitor to her blog.  It only took me 3 hrs and 15 mins!!!!



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## msbettyboop

mwedzi, did you straighten your hair yourself? If so, what kind of products did you use and how long did it take? We have the same texture but every time I try to straighten, it starts reverting almost as soon as I left go of a section so I just give up and throw it into a bun.


----------



## varaneka




----------



## anon123

msbettyboop said:


> @mwedzi, did you straighten your hair yourself? If so, what kind of products did you use and how long did it take? We have the same texture but every time I try to straighten, it starts reverting almost as soon as I left go of a section so I just give up and throw it into a bun.



The straightening itself took hardly any time at all.  Maybe 45 minutes?  I detangled and blow dried with a comb attachment, and that did most of the work.  That took about 2 1/2 hours.  I used some heat protectant generic stuff I got from Sally and a little coconut oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Braid-out. Looked better in person than in these pics. I'll have a better looking braid-out tomorrow to show off!


----------



## NikkiGirl

Big, Crazy Hair after the gym. I took my hair down out of a ponytail....no product, just sweat. Hehe!


----------



## Poohbear

I straightened my natural hair last night. This time, I did not use grease! I used Fantasia ic Heat Protector Straightening Serum:

(Click on pictures to enlarge size)








Sent from my PG06100 using LHCF


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Lightly misted with water and then oiled with grapeseed and EVCO - my prepoo for tomorrow's wash. In celebration of the first day of spring, I added a vintage floral brooch:


----------



## Melaninme

I couldn't take the braids any longer, so I removed them this past weekend and re-styled in my beloved twists!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Today's braid-out, using Claudie's BQCHC and Tiffani ceramide pomade = softness and lots of shine!


----------



## varaneka




----------



## pookaloo83

What's going on here varaneka lol washing your hair?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

mwedzi said:


> Not too long ago, shrunken twists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, flat ironed my hair


 mwedzi you have a lil puddin head.  I can see it from your profile.  You and your hair are always gorgeous


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

LovePatti said:


> Finally got a good twistout! So excited!!!


 LovePatti  you are gorgeous!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Asha97 said:


> I couldn't take the braids any longer, so I removed them this past weekend and re-styled in my beloved twists!



   juicy juicy twists!


----------



## varaneka

I was toning my hair with purple toner to remove the brassiness =) pookaloo83


----------



## pookaloo83

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> mwedzi you have a lil puddin head.  I can see it from your profile.  You and your hair are always gorgeous



I'm cracking up.  what us a puddin head? Lol!!! Mwedzi your hair is the bomb.com.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poohbear

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm cracking up.  *what is a puddin head?* Lol!!! Mwedzi your hair is the bomb.com.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



pookaloo83


----------



## pookaloo83

Poohbear said:
			
		

> pookaloo83



Oh lol.  yeah I figured that but wasn't too sure.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

pookaloo83 said:


> I'm cracking up.  what us a puddin head? Lol!!! Mwedzi your hair is the bomb.com.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



pookaloo83  a pudding head is a term of endearment in our family plus some people (especially children) have a certain shape to their forehead. Can't explain it any better lol.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Poohbear said:


> pookaloo83



Noooooo lol. I don't even know what that is!!!!  Puddin' heads have a cute little shape to their forehead. Especially kids. I use it for cute kids and folks.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Kinky curly custard part 4 - Paul Mitchell the leave in under the kkc 





I am gonna get this right eventually!


----------



## pookaloo83

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Noooooo lol. I don't even know what that is!!!!  Puddin' heads have a cute little shape to their forehead. Especially kids. I use it for cute kids and folks.



I know what you talking about though.  I saw a lil girl on super nanny with the same head and I thought she was do cute with her lil moon shaped head. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

pookaloo83 said:


> I know what you talking about though.  I saw a lil girl on super nanny with the same head and I thought she was do cute with her lil moon shaped head. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Yea they just have a cute lil forehead. Makes me say aww because they are so adorable.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood...and I'm not wasting it on hair!
Co-washed and made a curly bun. Added a couple daffodils my youngest DD picked for me this morning


----------



## NikkiGirl

I wore a curly side ponytail yesterday...






A closer look...


----------



## NappyNelle

Lopsided puff in the humidity!


----------



## virtuenow

Wow @NappyNelle pretty hair.  How did you achieve this style and the last one you posted.  (wash n go, blow out, twistout, conditioners, butters???)


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow Thank you!  In the first picture posted, I ha just finger detangled after taking out twists. I had hemp seed oil in my hair and sulfur oil on my scalp. (My hair was reallllllllly dirty ) 

In my puff picture, I have hemp seed oil on my length, castor oil on my ends, and sulfur oil on my scalp on partially shrunken hair. The night before, I slept in 8 braids to stretch. My hair shrunk as soon as I walked out the door, so I puffed it. (This is much cleaner hair than the first picture lol)


----------



## Jetblackhair

mwedzi, WOW, I'm dizzy right now...BEAUTIFUL!!





mwedzi said:


> Not too long ago, shrunken twists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday, flat ironed my hair


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

No definition in my twist out. So embarrassing lol


----------



## Jazzlyric

My style for today


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Doughnut Bun w/Flexi-8:


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Jazzlyric

Beautiful! Is that a twist-out?


----------



## crlsweetie912

My topknot....


----------



## Jazzlyric

sipp100  Thanks! Its a braidout on a few days old wash and go .


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My hair today. I've been neglecting my edges for the last few months. This will be my focus through the end of the year


























This is my first time wearing my hair up in almost six months so I had no idea it was this bad.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

crlsweetie912 said:


> My topknot....



Beautiful! crlsweetie912


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Jazzlyric said:


> My style for today



Holy moly!!!!  Phenomenal


----------



## NappyNelle

Je Ne Sais Quoi Your edges don't look bad to me. What will you be doing to care for them?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NappyNelle said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi Your edges don't look bad to me. What will you be doing to care for them?


 
Well, the hairline looks no bueno on my left side and the front.  Take another look at how far back and sparse looking











erplexed

I'm going to get some castor oil, and pepper mint oil and rosemary oil and start rubbing in a little bit every night.  i'll see how that goes for a month or two then adjust if necessary. NappyNelle


----------



## manter26

Braidout, even though my plans were canceled. 






My new wig...first LF for me.


----------



## NappyNelle

manter26  Um... nail polish details please? Kthanx.


----------



## manter26

NappyNelle said:


> manter26  Um... nail polish details please? Kthanx.



hmm, that mani was from 2 weeks ago. I was going for a Blue Ivy blue.  But I don't have one like it. I started with OPI No Room For the Blues. That was too light so I put a navy over it. I can't find the bottle though. It was from the register at one of those teeny booper mall stores. It's the worst formula polish I own.  I need to get a proper navy polish.


----------



## whiteoleander91

I was bored last night and was just playing around in my hair. I twisted a little bit of the front, then couldn't stop lol. Wanted to see what it would look like. I really liked them! But I'm going to wait until my hair is a lot longer before I wear them outside.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

whiteoleander91 said:


> I was bored last night and was just playing around in my hair. I twisted a little bit of the front, then couldn't stop lol. Wanted to see what it would look like. I really liked them! But I'm going to wait until my hair is a lot longer before I wear them outside.


 
whiteoleander91

Girl, those twists are  You betta go' head and wear them out and about!


----------



## MsLauren

manter26 said:


> Braidout, even though my plans were canceled.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142475
> 
> 
> 
> My new wig...first LF for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142477



The LF is so pretty and natural looking. What's the name of it??


----------



## manter26

MsLauren said:


> The LF is so pretty and natural looking. What's the name of it??



MsLauren I believe it's from platinumwigs.com . It's one of the "soft yaki with bangs." I purchased it used from another member so I don't know which one it is exactly. I cut the bang; it was much longer/side swept. So this one perhaps??
http://platinumwigs.com/390-soft-yaki-bangs-pw7531s07


----------



## MsLauren

manter26 said:
			
		

> MsLauren I believe it's from platinumwigs.com . It's one of the "soft yaki with bangs." I purchased it used from another member so I don't know which one it is exactly. I cut the bang; it was much longer/side swept. So this one perhaps??
> http://platinumwigs.com/390-soft-yaki-bangs-pw7531s07



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Melaninme

manter26 said:


> Braidout, even though my plans were canceled.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142475
> 
> 
> 
> My new wig...first LF for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142477


 
Your wig is gorgeous!


----------



## whiteoleander91

poofy. my edges look _terrible_  siiggghh


----------



## Spiffy

manter26 said:


> Braidout, even though my plans were canceled.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142475
> 
> 
> 
> My new wig...first LF for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142477



manter26 Nice LF! Details!


----------



## Jazzlyric

Day 5 Hair and its time to wash and deep condition


----------



## manter26

Spiffy said:


> manter26 Nice LF! Details!



This is all I know about it because I purchased it used...



manter26 said:


> MsLauren I believe it's from platinumwigs.com . It's one of the "soft yaki with bangs." I purchased it used from another member so I don't know which one it is exactly. I cut the bang; it was much longer/side swept. So this one perhaps??
> http://platinumwigs.com/390-soft-yaki-bangs-pw7531s07


----------



## NikkiQ

manter26 is that one of the ones you found looking for the wig with bangs? SUPER CUTE!!!


----------



## manter26

NikkiQ said:


> manter26 is that one of the ones you found looking for the wig with bangs? SUPER CUTE!!!



 Yes it is! It's one of the ones you recommended. Thanks again, I love this wig.


----------



## SkySurfer

A picture of my fro and face after taking out my last set of crochet braids...
It felt very soft and conditioned...my fro that is 
I had a party to go to, so i left my hair as it was, slapped some red on my lips, called it a day, and just went 
But people's hand all up in my fro .....

So for your enjoyment, a fabulous mugshot-looking picture haha!
Yay for shrinkage allowing me to not have hair rubbing against my shoulders too much


----------



## thecurlycamshow

My textured bun using the curly girl method


----------



## winona

Used spring twists after removing coating with vinegar.  Major Hit

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell

About ready to twist my hair to see if I can pull it off as an actual style and I'm nervous. 

This is semi-damp hair, deep conditioned with no product. Peep that wild section in front lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bride91501

No idea what to do with my loose hair + steam from the shower = this






birthday weekend in NYC


----------



## -PYT

halee_J Sooooo would a pic of your twists be anywhere in this thread?   yes, I stalk hair from thread to thread lol


----------



## bajandoc86

Did a twistout as usual for the weekend.





Did bantu-knots for the first time since I was probably 8 yrs old


----------



## halee_J

PYT the only twist pics I have are from my first attempt a few weeks ago:







I've been doing them every week after washing. I always wear them in an updo like that ^^^  then after 2-3 days I'll wear a twistout. I'll post a twistout pic tomorrow


----------



## -PYT

bajandoc86 Umm...not to be forward...but you're like, a work of art.  I love your pictures, girl.  Jah Bless!


----------



## pookaloo83

Bun today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## TheNDofUO

bajandoc86 how do you get your parts so precise? Its rare to see bantu knots looking good on their own


----------



## NappyNelle

Bantu/Braid-out Fuzzy Fro


----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86 said:


> Did a twistout as usual for the weekend.
> 
> 
> Did bantu-knots for the first time since I was probably 8 yrs old


 
OMG!!!!!love:


----------



## Rocky91

bride91501 said:


> No idea what to do with my loose hair + steam from the shower = this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birthday weekend in NYC


you are super cute in this pic!! i haven't seen your hair in a bit-pretty!!
now what's the name of that lip color.



bajandoc86 said:


> Did a twistout as usual for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did bantu-knots for the first time since I was probably 8 yrs old


YESSSS!!
i LOVE bantu knots so much. I don't know why more people don't do them. One of my favorite, favorite styles. I don't even hardly wear the outs, i like the knots better. lol on me at least.


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Did a twistout as usual for the weekend.
> 
> Did bantu-knots for the first time since I was probably 8 yrs old



Love the black and white photo!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## bajandoc86

@-PYT  Thanks hunny! Love and Livity, Empress -PYT. hehehe

TheNDofUO I was actually thinking that the parts were a little wonky. I stand and do my styling in front of a mirror.....that's all I got. Sawwy.

@Asha97, @Rocky91, @pookaloo83 - Thank you ladies


----------



## bride91501

Rocky91 - Thanks doll!  The camera on my phone started acting up at the end of the year and I couldn't take any pics for a minute. But I'll start posting new pics soon.

Oh, and the lip color is Mac's "Girl About Town" - straight no chaser


----------



## wavezncurlz

Tried the curlygirl method today. I was pleasantly surprised and it lasted all day. Let's see if I can get the coveted 2nd day hair for once.


----------



## kandake

pookaloo83 said:


> Bun today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Very nice.  Is this on stretched twist-out hair?  And how long have you been natural?  I'm trying to gauge when I'll be able to do a bun with my real hair.


----------



## NikkiQ

My old trusty rusty puff today



View attachment 2012-03-27 13.52.09.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## winona

NikkiQ  your hair is really growing beautifully  BTW I love you nail color very nice for the season


----------



## NikkiQ

winona said:
			
		

> NikkiQ  your hair is really growing beautifully  BTW I love you nail color very nice for the season



Thanks winona!! Can't wait til my hair is MUCH longer and the nail polish addiction is all because of the NFs *looks at NappyNelle Dayjoy truequeen06 * 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## truequeen06

NikkiQ, I love your hair!  I wish I could put mine into a puff like that.  Maybe one day I'll get the guts to dye my hair a lighter color.  You already know how I feel about that yellow


----------



## winona

[USER=252932 said:
			
		

> NikkiQ[/USER];15591235]Thanks winona!! Can't wait til my hair is MUCH longer and the nail polish addiction is all because of the NFs *looks at NappyNelle Dayjoy truequeen06 *
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



LMBO those ladies in NF have no mercy my already crazy nail polish fetish has become out of control and I love it I am now into Konad and sponge painting.  Me and a few girls from my nursing school are now planning a nail party for the end of the semester I am taking in my Konad this friday to show them how to do it so we can practice after class.


----------



## KimPossibli

My co worker say the 'swag tun up' and she took a picture with my phone and then asked me a bunch of questions about the products I use on my hair.


----------



## KimPossibli

NikkiQ said:


> My old trusty rusty puff today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142837
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
May I ask if this is a phoney pony or your hair?

It looks so nice!


----------



## pookaloo83

Itgirl said:
			
		

> May I ask if this is a phoney pony or your hair?
> 
> It looks so nice!



That's her hair Itgirl 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

kandake said:
			
		

> Very nice.  Is this on stretched twist-out hair?  And how long have you been natural?  I'm trying to gauge when I'll be able to do a bun with my real hair.



This is on an old braidout from the day before. I've been natural 2 years next month. kandake

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

Itgirl said:


> May I ask if this is a phoney pony or your hair?
> 
> It looks so nice!


 
Wow!!! That just made me blush that someone would think it's a phoney pony . Best compliment ever! It's mine though. Thank you SO much for making my day.


----------



## halee_J

2nd day twist out from yesterday:


----------



## msbettyboop

I have been inspired by this thread. I'm going to attempt a braid out on blown out hair for the millionth time this weekend. . I'll be back with good pics or pics of the carnage .


----------



## ChristmasCarol

First wearable braidout I've ever had! Co-washed with cheapie Suave, rinsed it all out and only applied coconut oil. It grew as the days passed 

ETA - I didn't rebraid at night. I just slept with it loose on a satin pillowcase. I guess that's why it got so big.

Day 1:






Day 3 (this morning):


----------



## Vshanell

My twists that I posted that I was going to do upthread came out such a HAM! Worst thing I've ever tried to do to my hair. I washed it out and did one of my cheat sets then silk wrapped. It came out almost just as good as my regular roller set routine but took much less time.  I was extremely frustrated with my hair at this point.  Excuse the dirty mirror and my bummy pj's.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Cheekychica

My hair from today:


>



Ignore my messy counter!


----------



## Vshanell

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> My old trusty rusty puff today
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom



I see you NikkiQ....yellow weeeeeek!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tropical-punch

I messed up my braidout so I had to puff it


----------



## jazzybklyn

Idek what that is


----------



## MsChelle

Twist out on damp hair.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Hey ladies - I'm in dire need of help! I want this hairstyle for a function on Saturday, but I don't know where to begin:








I don't want the braids, however - I want the hair slicked to one side.

Do I mold this while wet under the dryer? Or should I flatiron my hair? What products should I use? Sould I do a braidout for the pontail or some other set?

Hep me, hep me please!


----------



## crlsweetie912

sipp100 said:


> Hey ladies - I'm in dire need of help! I want this hairstyle for a function on Saturday, but I don't know where to begin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want the braids, however - I want the hair slicked to one side.
> 
> Do I mold this while wet under the dryer? Or should I flatiron my hair? What products should I use? Sould I do a braidout for the pontail or some other set?
> 
> Hep me, hep me please!



I would do it wet...then do a few braids in the pony for texture... You will look AMAZING!!!!  Maybe some pomade, or whatever you usually use as a leave in, or a tiny bit of aloe gel just for the edges...


----------



## ChristmasCarol

Thank you, thank you, thank you! crlsweetie912

I'll try it now, and then redo it on Saturday. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Rocky91

i haven't posted in here in a while.
i have been bored as hayle with my hair lately.
i seem to be either in a puff, a bun, or straight.
i did do some cute bantu knots like a few weeks ago-love these.





 please excuse the hint of boob. 




straight with some curl




boring bun. blah.


----------



## Rocky91

sipp100, do the braidout you posted upthread then you use a good pomade for a slick look. i like the ORS edge control.


----------



## bajandoc86

Rocky91 You have a beautiful head!....I mean I know it sounds strange, but it's tru. LOL And you have amazing features. That bantu-knot 'do is absolutely striking on you.


----------



## SavannahNatural

Here's my side pony puff inspired by Naptural85.

Sent from my iPhone using the NEW LHCF App


----------



## bajandoc86

I just found this candid pic of me on fb - taken at the Curly Centric Jamaica's Naturals' Meetup. This was my look for church earlier that day as well.

ETA: Lawd this high res camera


----------



## Mandy4610

I played around with these styles today:






















option 2


----------



## Miss*Tress

bajandoc86 said:


> I just found this candid pic of me on fb - taken at the Curly Centric Jamaica's Naturals' Meetup. This was my look for church earlier that day as well.
> 
> ETA: Lawd this high res camera


Stop the nonsense! You look gorgeous.


----------



## Cheekychica

So I started with this:



>



But I took it down:



>



I am at work debating putting it back up  I have my scarf with me and everything.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My naps this mernin. I shingled so my hair is still damp. Will see how it looks when it completely dries


----------



## Melaninme

Started straightening my hair this morning, but had to stop because I had to run an errand right away. Here are a few pics of what it looked like before I had to put on a beanie cap in 80 degree weather to head out!Not even half of my head is done! Praying that my hat doesn't come off!


----------



## MsChelle

Excuse the ugly bathroom.....not my house.


----------



## pookaloo83

Cheekychica said:
			
		

> So I started with this:
> 
> But I took it down:
> 
> I am at work debating putting it back up  I have my scarf with me and everything.



I like it with scarf! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Cheekychica

pookaloo83 said:


> I like it with scarf!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Thanks! That's how I have it right now.


----------



## MaraWithLove

MsChelle said:


> View attachment 143193
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143191
> 
> Excuse the ugly bathroom.....not my house.



I  the fullness of your hair


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## wavezncurlz

I'm getting the hang of Curly Girl method. Day 3. The only thing I don't like is my shrinkage. I am definitely MBL and maybe longer but you see where my hair hits.


----------



## Coilychi

Eco argan + conditioner wash & go.


----------



## MsChelle

Coilychi said:
			
		

> Eco argan + conditioner wash & go.



What conditioner are you using? I get a ton of white balls when I use EcoStyler with anything else.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Coilychi

MsChelle said:
			
		

> What conditioner are you using? I get a ton of white balls when I use EcoStyler with anything else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used Original source pear & avocado conditioner for this set. I can use most conditioners because I apply the conditioner to bigger sections  i.e. 4 sections. Let it sit for a min or two, then apply the gel.


----------



## MsChelle

Coilychi said:
			
		

> I used Original source pear & avocado conditioner for this set. I can use most conditioners because I apply the conditioner to bigger sections  i.e. 4 sections. Let it sit for a min or two, then apply the gel.



Thanks for the info! I will give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## MsChelle

This was my first encounter with Shea Moisture Curling Soufflé. I should have checked out some reviews before using it. I hate it on wet hair! My hair was so sticky. Looked good though..... Oh well.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NikkiGirl

It's the weekend, so I am wearing my hair in a wash n go....


----------



## Honey01

Rocky91,

You have amazing skin!

And of course your hair is fab too!


----------



## Dayjoy

MsChelle said:


> View attachment 143193
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 143191
> 
> Excuse the ugly bathroom.....not my house.



This made me  because I pictured you taking hair pics in some random stranger's bathroom!


----------



## MsChelle

Dayjoy said:
			
		

> This made me  because I pictured you taking hair pics in some random stranger's bathroom!



I am afraid of strange bathrooms! I would only take a pic in a strange one if it were a fabulous one but I wouldn't touch anything....


----------



## Foxglove

I put yarn braids in


>


----------



## msbettyboop

I tried very hard. I didn't succeed at all. Me so sad now. Back in boring bun 



Uploaded at ImageFra.me




Uploaded at ImageFra.me




Uploaded at ImageFra.me
 

By the way, a huge thank you to whoever mentioned Cisco on this board. I've never had blow drying so easy in my life and for the first time, there were no SSKs when I finished.


----------



## Kiki0130

^^^ Here's a warm "you're welcome!" from a die-hard Crisco-Head, lol


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Last night was day two of my shingle. Here are a few pics











Today is day three and hair still looks great


----------



## Vshanell

My hair must've looked really busted in my last pics :-(

I guess it was kinda bad. #selfesteemblown lol

Good thing I didn't post those twists eeek!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

I tried to do a scarf style, but I need more practice.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NappyNelle said:


> I tried to do a scarf style, but I need more practice.



Oh yes!!!  Gorgeous.


----------



## pookaloo83

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Last night was day two of my shingle. Here are a few pics
> 
> Today is day three and hair still looks great



You had a hot date? Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

pookaloo83 said:


> You had a hot date? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I wish!!!!  Boy I wish.


----------



## MsChelle

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> I tried to do a scarf style, but I need more practice.



No practice needed.....looks beautiful to me!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## cinnamin316

I'm horrible at taking pics of my own hair but this is today's simple style. Its a braidout ponytail on blowdried hair.


----------



## Rocky91

^^that's a lotta hair!! lovely!


----------



## Melaninme

Very pretty picture!



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Last night was day two of my shingle. Here are a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is day three and hair still looks great


----------



## virtuenow

Asha97, do you have a picture of the finished result; your hair looks lush


----------



## ChristmasCarol

@NikkiGirl

Your body is amazing in that dress! *throws pizza in the garbage and grabs a bottle of water*


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

So, this is my first set of twists since I chopped   I feel a bit awkward but whatever


----------



## Melaninme

virtuenow said:


> @Asha97, do you have a picture of the finished result; your hair looks lush


 
It's coming soon!


----------



## NikkiGirl

sipp100 said:


> @NikkiGirl
> 
> Your body is amazing in that dress! *throws pizza in the garbage and grabs a bottle of water*


 
Thanks! I usually eat pretty good, unless I am stressed. Then the first thing I reach for is chocolate.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

eta: The hair isn't fake, I "faked" the technique 

Fake 9-strand Braid on blow dried hair. If I can get the french braids close enough, it should look like one braid. Need.more.practice.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

My face looks MAD awkward LOL but here is a wash n go w/ Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and some Original Moxie Just Gel.  This was freshly done, hadn't started to dry yet. My front section has ALWAYS been looser than my sides; my nape is the exact same way. So it makes for a real funky arse shape lol, I usually wind up fashioning some type of style with bobby pins so it doesn't look bananas.


----------



## tapioca_pudding

NikkiGirl, what do you use for your Wash n Go's?? Your hair is amaze-balls......!


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiGirl

tapioca_pudding said:


> @NikkiGirl, what do you use for your Wash n Go's?? Your hair is amaze-balls......!


 
Hey, 

I use conditioner mostly. I add the conditioner in the shower and rake it through with my hands. I let it airdry and I don't touch while drying. I pretty much get pretty consitent results. I tried a sample pack of Miss Jessie's Curly Meringuq and actually liked it. It got horrible reviews online, but I got almost the same result as using conditioner, but much more shiny. I don't like that is has mineral oil in it though. Sorry so long.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

This style's a little fuzzy - I can't take my buns down for 2-3 days as a requirement of the Braid, Bun, Twist Challenge. I'll try to remember to take a pic on day 1 of the style.

Medieval-inspired Crown Braid:


----------



## ChristmasCarol

For those who asked, this is what a "real" 9-strand braid looks like:






As opposed to my fake:


----------



## pookaloo83

sipp100 said:
			
		

> For those who asked, this is what a "real" 9-strand braid looks like:
> 
> As opposed to my fake:



Love it!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## virtuenow

sipp100 said:


> For those who asked, this is what a &quot;real&quot; 9-strand braid looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to my fake:



 Oh, I thought you were saying it was fake hair.  I love your styles.  You keep it so versatile.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

virtuenow said:


> Oh, _*I thought you were saying it was fake hair*._ I love your styles. You keep it so versatile.


 
virtuenow

My bad 

My hair is pretty dense, so I _have_ to blowdry just to be able to do these styles. My fingers get all tangled up in my un-stretched natural hair - it's just too big and bulky. Trying to add even more hair would really mess me up!

I cleared up my initial post, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My updo for today:

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Didn't care for my flat twistout, so I did a Bun inspired by a YouTube video that linked in one of the threads.


----------



## Dee_33

sipp100, what's your hair type and what cond. are you using to dc?  I'm only a month into my transition, but I see that you are 34 months in.  Thanks


----------



## ChristmasCarol

luving me

The LHCF police told me to sit down and shut up when I asked 3 years ago. I was afraid to ask after that. I don't really know, but maybe 3C with 4A?

*If anyone wants to tell me my hair type, I'd appreciate it*. There's some naked hair pics in posts #s 2724, 3016, 3443(this was combed out before putting in a puff - results were hella frizzy)

I only DC once every couple months, but I joined a DC Challenge, so I guess I'll start DC'ing once a week. I just mix oils and honey into any conditioner, sit with it for an hour or so - and call it a DC. In other words, don't take any advice from me - I'll have ya bald


----------



## MsChelle

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> Didn't care for my flat twistout, so I did a Bun inspired by a YouTube video that linked in one of the threads.



This is really, really pretty!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Dee_33

^^^bwhahaha at "have ya bald"


----------



## MsChelle

3rd day of a wash and go I did using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie mixed w/ Olive oil EcoStyler.





Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow

sipp100 said:


> @luving me
> 
> The LHCF police told me to sit down and shut up when I asked 3 years ago. I was afraid to ask after that. I don't really know, but maybe 3C with 4A?
> 
> *If anyone wants to tell me my hair type, I'd appreciate it*. There's some naked hair pics in posts #s 2724, 3016, 3443(this was combed out before putting in a puff - results were hella frizzy)
> 
> I only DC once every couple months, but I joined a DC Challenge, so I guess I'll start DC'ing once a week. I just mix oils and honey into any conditioner, sit with it for an hour or so - and call it a DC. In other words, don't take any advice from me - I'll have ya bald



 Yeah, just ignore those people.  I noticed some weirdness going around where you get shut down if you ask your hair type.  You deserve to know your hair type if you want to (for whatever reason); and it really can help you w/product selection and such.  You look like 3c/4a


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> My updo for today:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Your hair has grown so much!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Trying to PS more do here's my bun for today. Going to try to keep it in through Friday. *crosses fingers*

And this is my hair. It kinda looks like marley hair. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## ChristmasCarol

pookaloo83

You look like a princess with your bun! Very pretty


----------



## whit923

* I hope I did this right. I'm posting from my phone. Anyways, I shingled my hair a few days a go with ecostyler and Aussie moist conditioner. Day 3 is yesterday, and day 4 is today after misting liberally with water. *


----------



## Melaninme

It's been raining these past few days and has been quite humid. I wore it down yesterday just to take a few images. Today we have fog!  Boy did I pick the wrong week to straighten.


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 That bun is sooo cute!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83, thankfully it has, but I am so impatient that it seems to grow slowly. I hope to hit BSL by December ;-)


----------



## Melaninme

Sun is out and I'm getting ready for some baseball! Ponytail on the go!


----------



## septemberbaby

Asha97 very pretty! Your hair looks so easy to manage and style.


----------



## kandake

Asha97  I'm in love with your ponytail


----------



## bajandoc86

Asha97 :lovedrool:


----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86, kandake and septemberbaby...Ladies Thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle

Yesterday:







Twists today:


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## kandake

Sorry so big I'm trying to edit.

My twist out today.  Seems like my hair loses all its definition from separating it too much.


----------



## Cheekychica

My hair today- tight braid out. I didn't like the way it was looking so I threw a headband on. 



>


----------



## Coilychi

Emergency wash & go bun after product combo failure for wash & go. Keracare buttercreme & defining custard = white flakes!


----------



## ChristmasCarol

2 Low Braided Buns:


----------



## Chameleonchick

pookaloo83 said:


> Trying to PS more do here's my bun for today. Going to try to keep it in through Friday. *crosses fingers*
> 
> And this is my hair. It kinda looks like marley hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



pookaloo83 how did you get your hair so slick and smooth? Please mention me because I will forget that I asked.


----------



## pookaloo83

Chameleonchick said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 how did you get your hair so slick and smooth? Please mention me because I will forget that I asked.



Chameleonchick a bit of ecostyler gel.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Blairx0

pookaloo83 said:


> Trying to PS more do here's my bun for today. Going to try to keep it in through Friday. *crosses fingers*
> 
> And this is my hair. It kinda looks like marley hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 
I really like your bun. How did you secure your hair? Just wondering if you pinned it or used a ponytail holder or whatever else because my buns seem to have no shapes and become puffs without permission.


----------



## pookaloo83

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I really like your bun. How did you secure your hair? Just wondering if you pinned it or used a ponytail holder or whatever else because my buns seem to have no shapes and become puffs without permission.



Blairx0 I used a stocking or knee high to secure it. Like one would do to put a puff in their hair. Then I just tuck and pinned. I still have the bin in now too. Held up nicely with just my bonnet. 

Now if I use a ponytail holder and just tuck it in under the ponytail it puffs up and out throughout the day i dont know why though.  Below is tucked under with a rubber band. It looks smaller to me when done like that. I like the tuck and pin way better.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SavannahNatural

My first up-do!  A little rough as it's about 4 days old, but I'm so proud for even giving it a try!

Inspired by westNDNbeauty


----------



## winona

@[email protected] cute do.  What program did you use make your picture?


----------



## -PYT

Straightened and trimmed today


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

*Hair Bun*











Wash and Go Pony. I've stopped wrapping the pony tail holder multiple times. My hair is finally starting to look BIG (to me at least).


----------



## SavannahNatural

winona said:


> @[email protected] cute do.  What program did you use make your picture?



I have a Mac, and I just used the iPhoto program.  Nothing fancy at all


----------



## winona

@[email protected] said:


> I have a Mac, and I just used the iPhoto program.  Nothing fancy at all



Thanks@[email protected]  I am a MACgurl too  I will play around with iPhoto


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Washed, DC'ed, with a medium heat blow out. Will be twisting or plaiting up soon.


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## JeterCrazed

7 months of LHCF progress. 
Before



After

Straightening ...



Curling...





I'll be back to being asked how many tracks I added in no time.

Now to polish these wretched nails...

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop

westNDNbeauty, is that the Mongolian kinky? It looks soooooooooo nice.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

msbettyboop said:
			
		

> westNDNbeauty, is that the Mongolian kinky? It looks soooooooooo nice.



msbettyboop yes it is. Thanks. Held up pretty well on vacation


----------



## msbettyboop

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> msbettyboop yes it is. Thanks. Held up pretty well on vacation



westNDNbeauty, i'm soooooo saving up money to buy this eventually. The texture matches my texture in front. How many inches is it again?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

msbettyboop  I believe it was 16"


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair today

















I was trying to copy this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEBGJ-QVNs


----------



## Rocky91

-PYT said:


> Straightened and trimmed today


Your hair has grown so much! It looks lovely!


----------



## melissa-bee

NappyNelle said:


> I tried to do a scarf style, but I need more practice.



I love this pic. Everything looks amazing... hair, skin and colours.

How did you achieve this style, what product is in your hair?
NappyNelle


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:
			
		

> Straightened and trimmed today


-PYT who trimmed your hair?
Love love LOVE!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NappyNelle

Awwww, thanks melissa-bee! This was done on an old braid out. I have hempseed oil in my hair.

I folded the scarf into a triangle, and wrapped until it became a long strip. I wrapped it around my hairline, but instead of making a knot, I looped the end through again, making an adjustable tie. (So instead of one tie, you do it an extra time with the same end. I hope that makes sense. ) I pushed my hair up with the scarf, making it a little tighter, than I wrapped the ends to the front, then back to the back and made a loose knot. I know, not very clear.  I don't know how to explain it.


----------



## MsChelle

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> My hair today
> 
> I was trying to copy this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEBGJ-QVNs



Really cute! Your smile is so pretty and bright!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

MsChelle said:
			
		

> Really cute! Your smile is so pretty and bright!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Thank you! People always say I have a nice smile but DH always teases me on my buck teeth. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 Thanks!!! But I went to great clips. AS long as your hair is straight they can hook you up!


----------



## tamikachu =]

Proud of my banana clip bun! I'm really style challenged but this will definitely become a staple for me since it has less tension than a scrunchie.


----------



## SavannahNatural

winona said:


> Thanks@@[email protected]  I am a MACgurl too  I will play around with iPhoto



Hey Mac Girl  When in iPhoto I choose the images I want to use and then click share. I arrange as necessary and type in whatever message and just send to myself. There may be an easier way to do it but I haven't found it. 

Sometimes I have to import it and sometimes I don't, not sure what that's about.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Wash n go fro, post henna 
No product added.
Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MaraWithLove

Wash and go
Braid-out (x2)
French braids and braid-out bang
Braid-out puff


----------



## Dee_33

pookaloo83, are you wearing lip gloss in this pic?  If so what shade...it looks great and love the hair



pookaloo83 said:


> My hair today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to copy this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sEBGJ-QVNs


----------



## fifi134

So I dyed my hair blue black using Clairol Nice n' Easy dye. 

Then I put my hair in a bun to let it dry and later blow dried on low heat, then flat ironed. I put foam rollers on the ends.


----------



## pookaloo83

luving me said:


> @pookaloo83, are you wearing lip gloss in this pic?  If so what shade...it looks great and love the hair




Nope! Just chapstick! I have lip liner lips.  They look like I line them but I dont and my lips are naturally pinkish. 

Thank you! luving me


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Fresh Flat Iron/Dye Job.

ETA:Shirt matched on accident, promise.


----------



## Kn0ttyByNatur3

Love bright colors


----------



## Naturel

tapioca_pudding said:


> My face looks MAD awkward LOL but here is a wash n go w/ Trader Joe's Nourish Spa and some Original Moxie Just Gel. This was freshly done, hadn't started to dry yet. My front section has ALWAYS been looser than my sides; my nape is the exact same way. So it makes for a real funky arse shape lol, I usually wind up fashioning some type of style with bobby pins so it doesn't look bananas.


 
I just like your quote. It made me laugh!! It's so true, at least that's how I feel right now


----------



## pookaloo83

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> Fresh Flat Iron/Dye Job.
> 
> ETA:Shirt matched on accident, promise.



You dyed your own hair?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LovePatti

My hair for Easter Sunday! First flat iron since the BC. I used the HanaPro. Love it! I can provide more details if you ladies want.


----------



## LadyChe

Double post.


----------



## LadyChe

Twist out shenanigans.


View attachment 144561

# [email protected]


----------



## cinnamin316

I flat ironed yesterday and set it in flexi rods over night. 

Before and after


----------



## MsChelle

Had a "big hair" kinda day.....


----------



## MsChelle

LovePatti said:
			
		

> My hair for Easter Sunday! First flat iron since the BC. I used the HanaPro. Love it! I can provide more details if you ladies want.



You and your hair look lovely!!!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

pookaloo83 said:


> You dyed your own hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s




 Its my favorite part of doing my hair.


----------



## kandiekj100

Sensationnel HZ A015

Saw Glamazini rocking this and fell in love.


----------



## Cheekychica

Today's hair (trying to protective style somewhat):



> tried to crop out my mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 french braids


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

My attempt at the Southern Tease bun on natural hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz

makemild said:


> My attempt at the Southern Tease bun on natural hair.


 
makemild Nice stick and bun! Have I seen this one? Come on over to the hairstick thread and give us a close-up.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

wavezncurlz  - I thought you had given up on that thread!  

It's a cheapie hair stick I bought from a BSS when I still shopped in those stores. 

I will have to take a close up pic when I get home.  My co-worker was kind enough to take action shots at lunch for me.


----------



## wavezncurlz

makemild
I'm hanging in there. Every time I post, we get a few new folks who try sticks. Plus I like to document my styles and sticks.

 I wish jupitermoon was around. She had the motherlode of sticks and with her hiplength hair, she  kept that thread poppin'.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

I know. If it wasn't for her.....

I posted my pics in the thread.


----------



## SummerSolstice

on the way to work. i don't wear my work shirt in the car lest i spill my green juice all over myself.
yes its happened


----------



## pookaloo83

SummerSolstice said:
			
		

> on the way to work. i don't wear my work shirt in the car lest i spill my green juice all over myself.
> yes its happened



You are pretty. I might have told you before but i dont know. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SummerSolstice

pookaloo83 said:


> You are pretty. I might have told you before but i dont know. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



thanks woman 
i think the same of you


----------



## Coilychi

Easter 2nd day wash & go.


----------



## SkySurfer

All this pretty hair in this thread! Lemme give you lovely ladies another one of my contributions!
I have Senegalese Twists in for the exam period.
Blonde on top, brown on the bottom, and I usually wear them swept to the side--> I installed them a week ago, but am only posting them now because I'm on a study break, so here are some pics for you guys!

And as an added extra, I've taken some pics in different lighting! woop woop 

SMH at me acting like I have time to procrastinate like this and posting pics at 1am when I should be asleep lol...times are hard


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## SkySurfer

pookaloo83 said:


> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Woo! Can't wait to see the results of this set


----------



## pookaloo83

SkySurfer said:


> Woo! Can't wait to see the results of this set




Me too!  I hope it acts right!


----------



## IMFOCSD

My twistout gone wrong sigh, it didnt dry all the way....i will try again oneday lol.


----------



## pookaloo83

Ok I hate my first curl formers set. It's not too bad though. 

Excuse the part sticking up. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Coilychi

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Ok I hate my first curl formers set. It's not too bad though.
> 
> Excuse the part sticking up. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



If you manage to get that set to last past 1 day. Please do share! Lol


----------



## myhair84

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Ok I hate my first curl formers set. It's not too bad though.
> 
> Excuse the part sticking up. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



I always admire naturals who can achieve a nice set with rollers. It looks really nice!


----------



## pookaloo83

Coilychi said:
			
		

> If you manage to get that set to last past 1 day. Please do share! Lol



It's really humid and I'm seeing no signs of reversion. Unfortunately I'm going to wet it when I get home for a braidout.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## myhair84

My first entry!

Braidout slightly rinsed with CJ smoothing lotion on top.


----------



## Poohbear

Twistout this morning...



Two-strand twists in a protective style this evening...



*click pics to enlarge*

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## jprayze

My lil messy updo/bun


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Down just for the afternoon, giving my bun a rest.


----------



## IMFOCSD

AuNaturalMaMa said:
			
		

> Down just for the afternoon, giving my bun a rest.



AuNaturalMaMa Your hair is beautiful.


----------



## NappyNelle

OMG AuNaturalMaMa Wow  *jaw on ground*


----------



## JeterCrazed

AuNaturalMaMa said:
			
		

> Down just for the afternoon, giving my bun a rest.



Mercy, Lawd...

You betta watch out for those hair molesters. 

Sent from my Inspire HD using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## tapioca_pudding

pookaloo83 - You have a beautiful profile....


----------



## pookaloo83

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 - You have a beautiful profile....



Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Cheekychica

Same basic style, but last night I added some gel before wrapping my hair and this morning I threw on a little hairband. 



> The front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (got some waves from the gel )


----------



## NikkiQ

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> Down just for the afternoon, giving my bun a rest.


 
 my word...


----------



## levette

Easter hair...


----------



## Love Always

AuNaturalMaMa, your hair is beautiful! What's your regimen ?


----------



## Victoria44

took my braids out last night, and my hair is super dry. here's a length check and just some other pics


----------



## Melaninme

Saw this style on an actress this past weekend and had to give it a try! I'm hoping I can do this on an old twistout as well!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Thursday is wear it out day. Left side braided. Two braids forward to kind of make a bang. Pretty sure i probably wont make it through the day, so hot here and ive become so accustomed to buns. Its like if im not wearing one I feel naked....lol


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

^^forgot the picture.


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> took my braids out last night, and my hair is super dry. here's a length check and just some other pics



Wow! All that hair!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Yep. Going to bun it. Already sweating with it down and im inside. Immediate hot flash when I take it down. I miss my fro!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Asha97 said:
			
		

> Saw this style on an actress this past weekend and had to give it a try! I'm hoping I can do this on an old twistout as well!
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/76_222/220_225/Untitled1-vi.jpg



I like this!


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 - You have a beautiful profile....



Doesnt she? I always think the same thing when I see her avi/pictures.


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

Love Always said:
			
		

> AuNaturalMaMa, your hair is beautiful! What's your regimen ?



Regular trims(myself)
Less manipulation(keep my hands out style and leave it alone for the day)
Low heat (2 or less flatirons per year)
Protective style 6 days a week
Castor oil on ends
Bonnet at night
Weekly co wash(i cant do daily anymore toooo much work now my arms be aching!)
I was weekly DC but now even thats too much work. So, im aiming for once a month.

Products: water, castor oil, ecostyler, giovanni leave in, cheapie condish for cowash,ors replenish pack.


----------



## Love Always

AuNaturalMaMa said:
			
		

> Regular trims(myself)
> Less manipulation(keep my hands out style and leave it alone for the day)
> Low heat (2 or less flatirons per year)
> Protective style 6 days a week
> Castor oil on ends
> Bonnet at night
> Weekly co wash(i cant do daily anymore toooo much work now my arms be aching!)
> I was weekly DC but now even thats too much work. So, im aiming for once a month.
> 
> Products: water, castor oil, ecostyler, giovanni leave in, cheapie condish for cowash,ors replenish pack.



Sounds good. Your routine is simple. I co-wash three times a week now and I don't use heat at all because I big chopped and want as much growth as possible. I actually have all of the products that you listed except for the Ors LOL. Again beautiful hair and thanks for sharing .


----------



## Love Always

I'll play, here's my fro:


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa

^^^ Nice!! I miss my fro! I really, really, do. Now my hair just lays down, I missed when it went outward. I had more curl definition too. Now with length its moved into waves...*sigh*


----------



## MsChelle

My curly puff....(excuse the ugly shirt, I was adding layers to go walking and it's cold in Cincinnati today)


----------



## Love Always

AuNaturalMaMa said:
			
		

> ^^^ Nice!! I miss my fro! I really, really, do. Now my hair just lays down, I missed when it went outward. I had more curl definition too. Now with length its moved into waves...*sigh*



Thank you! I'm the total opposite, I miss my hang time LOL.


----------



## Vshanell

Twist n' curl


----------



## Poohbear

April 10 - twists in a high bun:


----------



## Melaninme

AuNaturalMaMa said:


> I like this!


 Thank you.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Alright *STOP*....


TURBAN TIME












 UH-OH UH-OH!


----------



## Chameleonchick

10WordzOrLess said:


> Alright *STOP*....
> 
> 
> TURBAN TIME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH-OH UH-OH!



This is soo cute!! The pink turban makes your new color pop even more.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Chameleonchick said:


> This is soo cute!! The pink turban makes your new color pop even more.



 Appreciate it, thank you. 

 I agree about the color.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Tuesday's bun.


----------



## thecurlycamshow

I decided to spiral rod my curly girl WNG to get some volume.  Me likey the results on 2nd day hair.


----------



## melisandre

I've been wearing wigs regularly since December.  I finally got tired of them, so I wore my own hair out for the first time in a _while_.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

I finished dd's braids today:











And had enough patience to shingle my hair earlier:















Excuse my no makeup and period bump


----------



## qchelle

^^^^ you and your daughter look juuuuust alike!


----------



## pookaloo83

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> I finished dd's braids today:
> 
> And had enough patience to shingle my hair earlier:
> 
> Excuse my no makeup and period bump



Y'all are twins. How do you shingle? What's your hair type?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

@ qchelle everybody says that I swear I don't see it.  I don't feel she looks like me much.  Very strange.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

pookaloo83 said:


> Y'all are twins. How do you shingle? What's your hair type?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 pookaloo83 i'd say my hair type is mostly 4a with some 3c (maybe) in the back.

Umm, to shingle, here is a thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=516949

Basically what "I" do is go section by section (for me today it was probably about 40-50) and first take a dab of wen and comb that through from root to tip with my fingers.  Then i take eco olive oil gel and rake that through with my fingers.  As the hair starts splitting into smaller sections i smooth more gel on each one.  That was kind of hard to explain so hopefully it made sense


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

A lazy WnG I did today using Tresemme naturals (about half rinsed out) and KCCC on damp hair.


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

from a week ago


----------



## delitefulmane

Victoria44 said:


> took my braids out last night, and my hair is super dry. here's a length check and just some other pics



Victoria44,
your hair is really growing!  Whats the  secret?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first work wash n go!! First one that took less than an hour


----------



## Victoria44

delitefulmane LOL no secret, I'm just trying to do the basic things I've learned here. I wash regularly, moisturize and seal daily, I'm gentle, and I protective style A LOT.  That's probably the main thing, I don't wear my hair out often at all, maybe like once a week at most...

I'm actually trying to get past that and start wearing it out more but we'll see


----------



## pookaloo83

Same old. It's dry and in need of a wash.  Gonna do a flexirod set tonight.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## winona

2 week old spring twists

1st week water scrub scalp,  sprayed scalp every day with (water and EOs),  sprayed hair every other day with moisture spray 
2nd week washed scalp with diluted poo(neutral protein filler, poo,water,oil),  sprayed scalp every day with (water and EOs),  sprayed hair every other day with moisture spray 

2 more weeks to go. I would like to do kinky twists with my new bones to try them out.

ETA corrections not new bones but bone combs


----------



## MzSwift

Was looking through photos from last June/July.  I don't think I've ever posted these but my hair goal is to have a fro so big that I can't get through a doorway. LoL

Here's "the nappy" contribution:


----------



## westNDNbeauty

I was working on a blog post of my hair today and I figured I'd drop a pic in here.  I'm wearing a 'snood'.  Quick protective styling at its best


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

MzSwift said:


> Was looking through photos from last June/July.  I don't think I've ever posted these but my hair goal is to have a fro so big that I can't get through a doorway. LoL
> 
> Here's "the nappy" contribution:


Girl your hair just don't make no sense to be that beautiful!!!!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Cheekychica I just wanted to address the fact that your face is gorgeous!


----------



## Cheekychica

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Cheekychica I just wanted to address the fact that your face is gorgeous!



 Thank you so much!


----------



## melisandre

MzSwift

Whew!  Your 'fro is awesome.    It's so round.


----------



## crlsweetie912

My topnot for the week.....I need a relaxer touch up so bad!!!!!!


----------



## laurend085

Cell phone pics of my wash n go on day 3 I guess?  I washed n conditioned Saturday then added a leave in, gel and finisher. I just pull it back at night and rewet the next day.  

I have a lot of shrinkage and I wear it half up half down because I hate how it looks all down. I can barely tolerate it this way it looks like a Jerry curl to Me























Top half







Back shot


----------



## ellegantelle

Working on perfecting my wash n go before the summer hits...


----------



## itsjusthair88

I *HATE* wearing my hair loose, it gets dry so quickly and detangling is a ****, no matter how well I detangle before I leave the house, but I wore it out this weekend, and here it is, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Poohbear

Fluffy twistout yesterday:


----------



## Maracujá

^^^So pretty!


----------



## whit923

*@Poohbear, was your hair blown out before twisting? Your hair looks super fluffy and soft. Very pretty!*

*Here's my hair yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*Bun on straightened hair. It started off down, but frizzed up as soon as I got outside :-( What do you other naturals do to combat frizz when flat ironing?*

*ETA: Whoa! Sorry about the size. Pic snached from my facebook and I can't resize.*


----------



## TaraDyan

Poohbear said:


> Fluffy twistout yesterday:


 
This is so lovely.  How did you get this so fluffy?!


----------



## Poohbear

whit923 said:


> *@Poohbear, was your hair blown out before twisting? Your hair looks super fluffy and soft. Very pretty!*


whit923 - thank you, and nice bun too. To answer your question, no my hair was not blown out before twisting. It was done on previously stretched out hair. If my hair was blown out, the twistout would have had more length.



TaraDyan said:


> This is so lovely.  How did you get this so fluffy?!


TaraDyan - I applied a very small amount of Mane N Tail Conditioner to sections of my hair. I put my hair into 6 fat/chunky twists and then rolled the twists around gray flexirods.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Well, my hair is officially at that weirdo stage  I tried a wash n go without a headband... FAIL 

Vote: Soul Glo or Jackson?

And you can really see my thin spot


----------



## Anakinsmomma

So I added one of those EZ comb thingies. It's a little tight.... Or maybe it's because I havent had anything ponytail like in my hair for awhile. Anyway, I like!!!


Sorry for so many pics, but I'm really feeling my curls today and wanna show off!!

Wonder what shrinkage will do when it's dry?


----------



## MzSwift

Je Ne Sais Quoi and melisandre

 Thanks so much, ladies.


----------



## LoveisYou

Please don't quote

failed twist out, but I still liked it


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Third day hair:


----------



## MsChelle

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Third day hair:



Nice! What products did you use?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

MsChelle said:
			
		

> Nice! What products did you use?



Thanks! Blue ecostyler and my whipped butters mix.


----------



## Seamonster

poorbear how did you get the curls in your twist out?


----------



## Seamonster

Anakinsmomma

I think your hair looks cute down, I use my shrinkage to wear this length because it looks continental.


----------



## pookaloo83

Pinned the front of my hair back. I show two different light settings cause my bathroom is too orange. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Poohbear

Seamonster said:


> poohbear how did you get the curls in your twist out?



Seamonster - I applied a little bit of Mane N Tail Conditioner and put my stretched out hair into 6 fat twists and wrapped each twist around a grey flexirod. I rolled the flexirod all the way up to the root. In the morning, I just took out the flexirods, unravelled the twists, and fluffed it out with my fingers.


----------



## MsChelle

Today's wet bun....


----------



## myhair84

After my app kept crashing I'm finally able to post my twist out. Not really feeling it but it's ok.







Excuse the crappy work bathroom lighting.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trying out a new gel. Hopped in the shower when I got in from class. Hair still wet in the pics.


----------



## ms-gg

Twist Out:


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma
> 
> I think your hair looks cute down, I use my shrinkage to wear this length because it looks continental.



My husband likes it too. Idk, the sides look weird to me. I guess I have to get used to it.


----------



## Vshanell

pookaloo83 said:


> Pinned the front of my hair back. I show two different light settings cause my bathroom is too orange.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


@pookaloo83 Your hair is getting long!  This is such a cute style.


----------



## Vshanell

ms-gg said:


> Twist Out:


ms-gg Your hair always looks amazing, geez!  I always drool at your twists and twist-outs omg.  Love your thickness.


----------



## pookaloo83

ms-gg said:
			
		

> Twist Out:



Love!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## TaraDyan

ms-gg said:


> Twist Out:


 
<sigh> Your hair is amazing.  Truly it is.  I can only imagine the amount of attention you must get from folks every day because of it.


----------



## winona

2nd set of twists.  Already see major improvement from first time.  I used kinky twist hair and oil blend for scalp(jbco/grapeseed//EO peppermint/tea tree/lemongrass).  Long aid on edges bc I don't want to stress them

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

Wng with ecostyler gel (haven't done one in months). Used diffuser to stretch it some.


----------



## whit923

*^^Very pretty! *


----------



## MsChelle

ms-gg said:
			
		

> Twist Out:



Oh my.....that is a beautiful head of hair!!!


----------



## 757diva

The same way it is in my picture lol


----------



## Mznelly

My first attempt at Bantu knots as you can tell by my face I was very pleased lol


----------



## Cheekychica

Wow! There are so many beautiful heads of hair in here! 

Here is my tiny braid out on wet hair, so it's extra shrunken. I still like it though.



>


----------



## cnap

On re-twisted hair:


----------



## pookaloo83

cenette said:
			
		

> On re-twisted hair:



Is this your hair!? Very pretty.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## cnap

pookaloo83 said:


> Is this your hair!? Very pretty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



Yes it is. Thank you


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My attempt at conditioner only styling, a la Curly Girl Method. So this is hair without gels.


----------



## ellegantelle

Still washing and going...I'm almost satisfied with these results. 
(Details on my blog -- in my siggy!)


----------



## LoveisYou

wash and go puff


----------



## wavezncurlz

Failed w-n-g 
Well really I accidentally let it airdry so it had no product. I didn't have time to redo so I pulled it into a very messy bun. I liked the curls but I'm gonna have fun de-tangling tonight...


----------



## MsChelle

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> Failed w-n-g
> Well really I accidentally let it airdry so it had no product. I didn't have time to redo so I pulled it into a very messy bun. I liked the curls but I'm gonna have fun de-tangling tonight...



I don't see the fail....looks beautiful as always!


----------



## Angelinhell

In a rollerset right now

View attachment 146137


----------



## ms-gg

LoveisYou said:


> wash and go puff




Very pretty!!!! <3


----------



## SkySurfer

SENEGALESE TWISTS! woooooo! In colour 99J. I did them yday 

 I'm going to see the bf, and it's been ages so I made an effort and slapped on some lipstick..LOL

Here they are:


----------



## SkySurfer

I'm loving all these wash and gos!
If only i could wash and go without my hair becoming a tangled H.A.M.
That would be the day


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Was running late to class last night after working out so I did a quick wash n go w/ KCCC, Shea Moisture Curling Cream (that's not what it's called, but the one in the jar  ), and topped it with Original Moxie Just Gel and a little bit of EVOO. Diffused so I wouldn't be dripping water walking into class, and this is what I got. Excuse my obnoxious sunglasses and my hair sticking on top of my head.   


And you can see the reflection of my phone in my glasses  I'm such a dork.. you also get a lil dollop of tiddy-meat.. wtf was going on here...


----------



## septemberbaby

tapioca_pudding you look cute but I'm lol'ing at all the things you pointed out, I wasn't even looking that hard. 

Congrats on getting your workout in before class Lady!


----------



## Melaninme

These images are from last week. Better late than never.

I only pincurl my hair at night and remove them in the morning when wearing my hair straight. I somehow accidentally deleted the pics of the results, but it looks pretty much the same as in my earlier post of my hair straightened and last pics below.


----------



## Garner

Your hair is truly GORGEOUS!!!  What did you use to straighten?



Asha97 said:


> These images are from last week. Better late than never.
> 
> I only pincurl my hair at night and remove them in the morning when wearing my hair straight. I somehow accidentally deleted the pics of the results, but it looks pretty much the same as in my earlier post of my hair straightened and last pics below.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Asha97 said:


> These images are from last week. Better late than never.
> 
> I only pincurl my hair at night and remove them in the morning when wearing my hair straight. I somehow accidentally deleted the pics of the results, but it looks pretty much the same as in my earlier post of my hair straightened and last pics below.




Asha97
Beautiful!

And love your blog


----------



## Melaninme

@Garner, I used my electric straightening comb.
itismehmmkay, Thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle

Asha97 looooooooove it! Can you comb through your hair after you straighten? Do you put oil on your hair before pin curling? How many sections are pincurled? Sorry I am harassing you with so many questions. lol


----------



## Melaninme

@NappyNelle, I'm working on updating my blog now in between posting.

1. Yes, I can comb through my hair after straightening. 
2. Yes, I do oil my stands before I pincurl.
3. Five group sections are created for the pincurls.
4. You are not harassing me. *Smile*


----------



## NappyNelle

Thank you!


----------



## NikkiQ

I now want a straightening comb


----------



## wavezncurlz

after detangling - AND MY ARMS HURT

This is why I'm not a big fan of WnGs

edit: please ignore my bare face. I'm working from home today - didn't get dolled up.


----------



## LoveisYou

Asha97 what brand of straightening comb do you use? do you have a link to the exact comb? Your hair looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

excuse my messy, hellish looking office.


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

pookaloo83 how do you post your photos as attachments from your iphone?


----------



## pookaloo83

Ashawn Arraine said:


> @pookaloo83 how do you post your photos as attachments from your iphone?



Ashwan Arraine there's an arrow at the upper right hand corner of each thread you come into. It points to the right. Click on it. *Click reply to thread*.
*Click the + button next to the send button. * You can attach from camera, attach from photos, etc...


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Ashwan Arraine there's an arrow at the upper right hand corner of each thread you come into. It points to the right. Click on it. Click reply to thread.
> Click the + button next to the send button.  You can attach from camera, attach from photos, etc...



Thank you!!!


----------



## jprayze

Today's hair!


----------



## MzSwift

Hair Update:

Thursday hair (Too defined)








Friday hair (The way I like it)


----------



## Sianna

My first really good twist out. 










Sorry this second picture is HUGE! I can't seem to resize it!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*This Week in Hair: Crisco Braid Out*





Day Turban





Night - Bathroom Pic Couture





Fro





Puff





Poodle Puff


----------



## KurlyNinja

Straightened out my hair and decided to style it. Did a loose twisted bang on the side and then did a southern tease bun with spin pins.


----------



## -PYT

Mini twists version 4.0 

Edited to make pics bigger:


----------



## VelvetRain

Today was my lazy day where I rocked a sideways bun. I really need to do my hair on Sunday.


----------



## pookaloo83

Dyed my hair. Just the ends cause that's the look  I like.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Angelinhell

I really need to get my styling skills up, you ladies have some serious skills


----------



## virtuenow

MzSwift how did you achieve such a perfect twist out??


----------



## kandiekj100

^^I know right. I just love MzSwift's hair. I swear I swoon whenever I see it, lol.


----------



## NYDee

Cheekychica, care to share your regimen? I love your hair.

How long is your hair, do you rebraid every night? You make me want to wear my hair out but I only have 3inches of growth.




Cheekychica said:


> Wow! There are so many beautiful heads of hair in here!
> 
> Here is my tiny braid out on wet hair, so it's extra shrunken. I still like it though.


----------



## NYDee

LoveisYou, your hair is nice. What color did you use? 




LoveisYou said:


> wash and go puff


----------



## Khaiya

My twistout a couple weeks ago:





My bun this past Saturday:


----------



## myhair84

A little updo on Saturday...I'm still trying to get the hang of taking hair pictures, so please bear with me.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

I decided to test out my latest purchase, Komaza care califia care pudding, on a braid out against a rainy and humid day. It held up really well! I just need to apply more closer to the roots as that area puffed up a bit.


----------



## Melaninme

@Garner, @LoveisYou and @winona

My blog has been updated with images of the tools I used to straighten my hair with product (tools) links included.


----------



## Cheekychica

NYDee said:


> Cheekychica, care to share your regimen? I love your hair.



Who me?  

Wow, thanks!   Um, so I don't do much with my hair. I use Giovanni leave-in as a moisturizer and seal with regla castor oil. I've been using Curls Whipped Cream or Curl Souffle as stylers and I henna every couple of weeks or so...what else. I just recently started using AO GBP and the Terressentials lemon mud wash but it's too soon to tell. I do still like Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner as well.



> Do you rebraid every night?


If I don't re-braid then I usually puff the next day. Because I am a daily exerciser, the humidity usually does it for the definition so I don't normally get a 2 day braid out (unless I puff). I've also been experimenting with up-do protective styles. 



> How long is your hair?


My hair isn't that long, just shoulder length or a little below. I carelessly cut it last November between installs thinking I was going to trim then "evening" up the sides.   I am getting the itch to weave it up again, but am resisting so far. 

Anywho, that's it, that's all I do.


----------



## MzSwift

virtuenow said:


> @MzSwift how did you achieve such a perfect twist out??


 


kandiekj100 said:


> ^^I know right. I just love @MzSwift's hair. I swear I swoon whenever I see it, lol.


 


virtuenow and kandiekj100

Wow, thank you so much, ladies! <3

I converted my mini braids into smedium twists and wore them for two days.  I didn't use any product when twisting and sprayed them with my moisturizing spray mix daily.  They were surprisingly very defined when I took them down.  But I like my hair a little more poofy. 

I have fine, cottony hair.


----------



## MsChelle

Austro-Afrikana said:
			
		

> I decided to test out my latest purchase, Komaza care califia care pudding, on a braid out against a rainy and humid day. It held up really well! I just need to apply more closer to the roots as that area puffed up a bit.



Really cute! Did you use a banana clip?


----------



## ShantiNamaste

Sock bun for the win!


----------



## MsChelle

Another lazy hair day......


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

MsChelle said:


> Really cute! Did you use a banana clip?


 
Thanks  I used an EZ comb.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My braidout today.


----------



## Philippians413

I suck at taking photos of my hair-and it didn't help that it was sunny as heck out today lol.












http://youtu.be/INUzGh3F55g


----------



## Dee_33

^^^I ♥ that style.  I'm def going to steal it if you don't mind.


----------



## Philippians413

luving me said:


> ^^^I ♥ that style. I'm def going to steal it if you don't mind.


 

Nope  I got it from a youtuber anyway lol.


----------



## Garner

Just lovely.  I like all three pics.  



MzSwift said:


> Hair Update:
> 
> Thursday hair (Too defined)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday hair (The way I like it)


----------



## wavezncurlz

WnG puff today.


----------



## Melaninme

Peeped this style on the Milian girl on the Voice last night.  Very pretty!



Philippians413 said:


> I suck at taking photos of my hair-and it didn't help that it was sunny as heck out today lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/INUzGh3F55g


----------



## nakialovesshoes

luving me said:


> ^^^I ♥ that style.  I'm def going to steal it if you don't mind.



luving me
Okay so I'm old. I don't twitter. But I keep seeing hearts in messages & I'm wondering is there a new keyboard that includes a heart or is there some special keystroke combo but can you please tell me how to type a heart?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Philippians413 said:


> I suck at taking photos of my hair-and it didn't help that it was sunny as heck out today lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/INUzGh3F55g


 They look so artistic though... beautiful hair!


----------



## kandake

SkySurfer said:


> SENEGALESE TWISTS! woooooo! In colour 99J. I did them yday
> 
> I'm going to see the bf, and it's been ages so I made an effort and slapped on some lipstick..LOL
> 
> Here they are:



Very pretty!!!!  Love the shirt!


----------



## Philippians413

Anakinsmomma said:


> They look so artistic though... beautiful hair!


 


Asha97 said:


> Peeped this style on the Milian girl on the Voice last night. Very pretty!


 
Thank you


----------



## Dee_33

nakialovesshoes said:


> @luving me
> Okay so I'm old. I don't twitter. But I keep seeing hearts in messages & I'm wondering is there a new keyboard that includes a heart or is there some special keystroke combo but can you please tell me how to type a heart?


 
nakialoveshoes, it's the Alt key and the number 3 key that's on the number pad to the right of the keyboard.


----------



## pookaloo83

Excuse the ugly birds in the back. My grandma had them up since '79.  I don't know what you call this style. The bun is to the side and I just pulled a piece out and flat twisted it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## septemberbaby

pookaloo83 your hair is really growing nicely.


----------



## LoveisYou

very cute Pook!


----------



## wavezncurlz

pookaloo83 said:


> Excuse the ugly birds in the back. My grandma had them up since '79.  I don't know what you call this style. The bun is to the side and I just pulled a piece out and flat twisted it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s


 

pookaloo83
I did a similar style! I've been seeing it all over pinterest so I tried. My braid is weak though. 

Please ignore bathroom accessory in background! LOL


----------



## Philippians413

I decided to try Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste as a styler- used Oyin's Hair Dew as a leave-in. I'm surprised at how much I like the results.

Hair isn't fluffed or seperated yet.


----------



## -PYT

Mini twists in a pony--


----------



## ms-gg

Philippians413 said:


> I decided to try Curls Passion Fruit Control Paste as a styler- used Oyin's Hair Dew as a leave-in. I'm surprised at how much I like the results.
> 
> Hair isn't fluffed or seperated yet.




Dang yo camera is the ish forreal 

Pretty style


----------



## jprayze

Just wanted to show my twistout from March 1st (red flower) and the one from today.  So excited that it's fuller and longer!  I also did a super light dusting last night to keep rid of some of my relaxed ends!


----------



## Cheekychica

My hair today.  Another braid-out.



>


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Fresh Color





Leapord Tuck n' Quiff Combo


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

@Wavzncurls: I'll take your "failed" w n go anyday of the week!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Nevermind!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

whiteoleander91 said:


> Trying out a new gel. Hopped in the shower when I got in from class. Hair still wet in the pics.


 

Which gel did you try?


----------



## winona

I am bored with my kinky twists so I decided to play around with my mannequin inspired by beadsbraidsbeyond.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

winona You are talented. I wish you could 'practice' on me.


----------



## winona

Aw thanks Nelle  I wish I could practice on you too.  I want to develop my skills so I am very gentle yet effective.  I got the gentle down now I am working on the effective. i just hope we have a little girl so I can give her some fly styles


----------



## Cheekychica

Today's puff....cuz I sweated out my braid-out yesterday. 



>


----------



## NYDee

Cheekychica, you make me want to BC early. How do you do your braid outs? Do you cornrow or do single braids?


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Cheekychica

NYDee said:


> Cheekychica, you make me want to BC early. How do you do your braid outs? Do you cornrow or do single braids?



 I do single plaits (braids) most of the time. Sometimes I'll throw in a random cornrow if I misjudge my sizing.  I'm not the neatest person. I'll do corn rows once in a blue moon but I'd rather sit and watch tv and do my single plaits.


----------



## NYDee

Thank you for the response. How many of them do you do?
Your skin is also very nice.



Cheekychica said:


> I do single plaits (braids) most of the time. Sometimes I'll throw in a random cornrow if I misjudge my sizing.  I'm not the neatest person. I'll do corn rows once in a blue moon but I'd rather sit and watch tv and do my single plaits.


----------



## melissa-bee

My first wet bun.
I put a bit too much shea butter so there's some white residue.


----------



## Cheekychica

NYDee said:


> Thank you for the response. How many of them do you do?
> Your skin is also very nice.



Hmm...I think about 11 or 12 plaits. 2 or 3 in the very back. 3 across the lower middle, 1 on each side (by the ears), then 4 more in crown to front area. Hope that made sense. 

Thanks for the skin compliment! I've been taking my skincare seriously as of last year. I always wear spf 30 moisturizer during the day on my face.


----------



## MsLizziA

Cheekychica said:


> Today's puff....cuz I sweated out my braid-out yesterday.



Cheekychica oh did you? doing what exactly


----------



## Cheekychica

MsLizziA said:


> Cheekychica oh did you? doing what exactly



Cardio?


----------



## getoffmylawn

washed and left some fhi hot sauce in. plan to flat iron tonight


----------



## laurend085

1st "wet" bun w/o stretching it out or using bobby pins. I literally just cowashed put a small amount of gel then slipped it thru a holder like i was going to do a pony but stopped halfway then  wrapped what was hanging out and tucked (something like that). I slept with a scarf and in the morning it was still damp. 





Back view







Front view





Side view





Another side view


----------



## MsChelle

Two ponytails (1 high 1 low)....not very creative, I know. :-/


----------



## Melaninme

NappyNelle,

I created a post within my blog to show how the pincurls were created.

HTH!



NappyNelle said:


> @Asha97 looooooooove it! Can you comb through your hair after you straighten? Do you put oil on your hair before pin curling? How many sections are pincurled? Sorry I am harassing you with so many questions. lol


----------



## pookaloo83

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> pookaloo83
> I did a similar style! I've been seeing it all over pinterest so I tried. My braid is weak though.
> 
> Please ignore bathroom accessory in background! LOL



Looks better than mine! I got a lot  of compliments though.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## pookaloo83

laurend085 said:


> 1st "wet" bun w/o stretching it out or using bobby pins. I literally just cowashed put a small amount of gel then slipped it thru a holder like i was going to do a pony but stopped halfway then  wrapped what was hanging out and tucked (something like that). I slept with a scarf and in the morning it was still damp.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147263
> 
> Back view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147265
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147267
> 
> Side view
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147269
> 
> Another side view



laurend085 How long is your hair? Do you plan on taking the bun down or keeping it in for a few days?


----------



## laurend085

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> laurend085 How long is your hair? Do you plan on taking the bun down or keeping it in for a few days?



pookaloo83 my hair is btwn sl & apl I believe. This weekend I need to shampoo/dc/maybe cassia treatment. So I will take it down and redo it. I would wear it loose but I don't think it looks right.


----------



## pookaloo83

laurend085 said:


> @pookaloo83 my hair is btwn sl & apl I believe. This weekend I need to shampoo/dc/maybe cassia treatment. So I will take it down and redo it. I would wear it loose but I don't think it looks right.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 147303




Thanks! Gonna try this next week!


----------



## jprayze

getoffmylawn said:
			
		

> washed and left some fhi hot sauce in. plan to flat iron tonight



Ur hair is gorgeous!


----------



## jprayze

Bun for today!


----------



## Victoria44

Damp puff






ETA: I was rockin the puff as a baby too LOL


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:


> Damp puff




I love when you post! Pretty girl and pretty hair!


----------



## Victoria44

Aw thank you so much pookaloo83! I love when you post too, you have such a great side profile, I'm envious lol


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^both of you guys have the hair I can't wait to have!!


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ you talking the truth! 

Victoria44 is gorgeous, with lovely hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

Excuse my double chin. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## WriterGirl

My hair is more natural than relaxed now. Recently cut off about 2 inches of relaxed hair. Curlformer set using long and wide (pink/orange). Will push it up to a puff/updo when curls get old/start to frizz.

Front View:





Back View:





Close Up Shot:


----------



## SummerSolstice

Just finished my latest wig... this is a u-part. I'll probably be sticking to this from now on. I need to take my hair off at night


----------



## Cheekychica

I forgot to post these pics- they're from sometime last week. A work look. My regla braid-out as per usual...



>


----------



## LoveisYou

Please don't quote 

a braid out, I'm still learning lol


----------



## Skiggle

My hair now..













Final Results








Shrunken Mini Twists


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twisted my hair last night


----------



## Love Always

pookaloo83, where do you buy your snoods from?


----------



## MaraWithLove




----------



## winona

So I tried the style that I did on my mannequin to debulk the bang the first 2 and last 2 rows of twists are with spring twist hair and the middle is mine. I used ASIAN leave in, WG pomade(homemade), LA CAG

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Love Always said:


> @pookaloo83, where do you buy your snoods from?




I got a blue one on today too!  The pink one in my avi is from Forever 21. I have a lime green one from them too. I have alot. I get them from Ross and Rainbow. When it gets close to Winter time I snatch em up.

Love Always


----------



## MzSwift

Here is my failed attempt at doing something funky with this straight hair -- a failed twistout


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Twisted my hair last night



Je Ne Sais Quoi- Your twist are so perfect!  I love them!  I wish my twist came out perfect like yours. What products do you use?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

MzSwift said:


> Here is my failed attempt at doing something funky with this straight hair -- a failed twistout


 Gal ain't no body told you to straighten my hair.  What happened to "my" thick lush fro???   I lurve my, i mean your hair


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

PlatinumBronze said:


> @Je Ne Sais Quoi- Your twist are so perfect! I love them! I wish my twist came out perfect like yours. What products do you use?


 thanks PlatinumBronze

Well, i don't use much.  i think this go round i just used wen as a leave in, sealed with my wonder 8 oil then twisted them up.  After that i set on like 10 flexi rods   This was very easy to do and i'm sure you can as well!


----------



## PlatinumBronze

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> thanks PlatinumBronze
> 
> Well, i don't use much.  i think this go round i just used wen as a leave in, sealed with my wonder 8 oil then twisted them up.  After that i set on like 10 flexi rods   This was very easy to do and i'm sure you can as well!



Wow that's so simple!  I'm twisted right now.  I have fine hair so my twist never look that full.  I'm going to try flexirods next time I twist.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

PlatinumBronze said:


> Wow that's so simple! I'm twisted right now. I have fine hair so my twist never look that full. I'm going to try flexirods next time I twist.


 i think you will really like the flexirods on twisted hair.  give it a shot   i'll bet it will look nice.


----------



## Funmiloves

Hair style for the week (apologies in advance, if the pic is big, I'm sending this from my phone)


----------



## kandiekj100

I swear I forget to breathe sometimes when looking at all the luscious locs all up and down this thread.  Keep it up ladies!


----------



## WriterGirl

After 3 days, pushed my Curlformer set into a curly puff. This will last the rest of the week until wash day.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Pinned up my twists. Leave my big forehead alone


----------



## Vshanell

Air drying in banded ponytails. All these bands and my hair is still tryna curl up lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Okay, so I am bored and a lurker... Don't really take very many pictures but here you go....



Some individual braids I did like 2 maybe 3 months ago





My braid and curl pulled into a banana clip side pony tail


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Oooh, preeeetty!

Je Ne Sais Quoi 
LoL!  Girl, I dunno what I was thinking.


----------



## MsLizziA

Cheekychica said:


> Cardio?



Cheekychica or coloring?


----------



## Cheekychica

^^^ Not quite.   Anyway, don't want to derail this thread further. Sorry yall!


----------



## pookaloo83

Humidity is a beast today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## WriterGirl

pookaloo83 Your hair color is so pretty.


----------



## NikkiQ

Pook...is that a naked man in the shower behind you?????

Sorry but I'm a perv and noticed


----------



## pookaloo83

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook...is that a naked man in the shower behind you?????
> 
> Sorry but I'm a perv and noticed



I'm dying! Yes that's my patient. I have to make sure he doesn't fall. Lol! I'm just now noticing. I can't delete it from my phone. I'll try from my kindle. Don't want y'all lusting after my old man. Lol

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## destine2grow

NikkiQ said:
			
		

> Pook...is that a naked man in the shower behind you?????
> 
> Sorry but I'm a perv and noticed



Lmao... I notice one of her coils is postion perfectly to cover up his business.


----------



## pookaloo83

destine2grow said:
			
		

> Lmao... I notice one of her coils is postion perfectly to cover up his business.



You noticed that!  I was like perfect! I deleted that one.  I think y'all can handle a lil sexy leg. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Vshanell

destine2grow said:
			
		

> Lmao... I notice one of her coils is postion perfectly to cover up his business.



I saw not long after Pook posted but I didn't know what the heck to say lol. I was like maybe she knows, tha little prankster! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

IDK what she was doing, but it sure woke me up this morning! Brown chicken brown cow


----------



## kandiekj100

Celtic girl


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 lmao! I love your hair. Did he peep you taking pictures or was it on the low lol


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:


> @pookaloo83 lmao! I love your hair. Did he peep you taking pictures or was it on the low lol




-PYT he saw me, but he never says anything. I guess he got tired of me answering 'nunya business'


----------



## MzSwift

NikkiQ said:


> IDK what she was doing, but it sure woke me up this morning! *Brown chicken brown cow*


 

OMG NikkiQ , you are a straight FOOL!  This had me laughing for 10 minutes straight.  Hubby didn't get it at first when I told him why.

That is sooo "tooken".


----------



## NappyNelle

NikkiQ said:


> Pook...is that a naked man in the shower behind you?????
> 
> Sorry but I'm a perv and noticed




LMAO NikkiQ You made me scroll back up to look.  I see the post has been edited with another photo.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

You all are crazy, but I'm not getting the "brown chicken brown cow. (forgive my slowness)


----------



## whiteoleander91

Crazayy hair. I have since put it up into a ponytail lol.


----------



## NappyNelle

Ashawn Arraine If you read it fast, it sounds like bow-chicka-wow-wow.


----------



## pookaloo83

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> Crazayy hair. I have since put it up into a ponytail lol.



I would like to see you wear your hair BIG! Just once! Please! I bet it would be so pretty.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

So my hair from earlier got too poofy. I put it in a low puff for me and dh's date night. Pics if each side.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^I dig it Pook! Gonna be stolen...just FYI


----------



## Melaninme

Here's my twistout from small/medium twists worn for two weeks.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

NappyNelle said:


> @Ashawn Arraine If you read it fast, it sounds like bow-chicka-wow-wow.


 

Ooooooooh, okay. I feel so slow right now.  I love your hair and your face by the way... buuut that applies to alot of you!


----------



## caribeandiva

Texture shots from last night's wash


----------



## Rocky91

i haven't posted in here in forever because i'm so tired of my hair.
so i did super long yarn twists. here's a pic from me on a barcrawl. i gave my buddy a mask cause he looked super drunk lol. 
you can't see but the twists go down to my booty.


----------



## pookaloo83

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> i haven't posted in here in forever because i'm so tired of my hair.
> so i did super long yarn twists. here's a pic from me on a barcrawl. i gave my buddy a mask cause he looked super drunk lol.
> you can't see but the twists go down to my booty.



Did you do them? Rocky91 and what hair did you use?

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## whiteoleander91

Typical wash and go, except this time I added Organix Coconut Milk serum on top while it was still wet. Super soft and fluffy wash and go. Smells very coconutty lol :3 I received some very nice compliments today 






Crazy random piece of hair at the top lol


----------



## IMFOCSD

My bun today...I think I am becoming a fan of buns.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair for bed.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Rocky91

pookaloo83 said:


> Did you do them? Rocky91 and what hair did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



yep i did them, girl i don't have any money to get my hair done!!
no hair, i used yarn. i prefer it cause it's cheap and they kinda look like dreads as time goes on. only drawback-they are super heavy when wet!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twist out today. Doing too many braidouts lately.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My attempt of not wearing weave to interviews..Don't laugh


----------



## pookaloo83

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> My attempt of not wearing weave to interviews..Don't laugh



GoddessMaker I like it. Very cute and simple.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

pookaloo83 ah thank you..blushes..


----------



## Darenia

Now why would we laugh. That looks sophisticated and professional. 
I like it too GoddessMaker


----------



## Vshanell

So I did a braid out after the banding I posted earlier but today is soooo humid. I was gonna wear my hair down but it turned to cotton candy lol. I put the front into a ninja bun, let the back do what it do.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

My 3rd day wearing a bun and I am def in luv


----------



## MsChelle

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> So I did a braid out after the banding I posted earlier but today is soooo humid. I was gonna wear my hair down but it turned to cotton candy lol. I put the front into a ninja bun, let the back do what it do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lovin this look!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> My attempt of not wearing weave to interviews..Don't laugh



You are tripping!!! I don't see anything wrong with your hair. It's cute and sophisticated.


----------



## natura87

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair for bed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s



 I see wood paneling.
*Itches like Tyrone Biggums*



I have an unhealthy fear/aversion of wood paneling.


----------



## pookaloo83

natura87 said:
			
		

> I see wood paneling.
> *Itches like Tyrone Biggums*
> 
> I have an unhealthy fear/aversion of wood paneling.



I hate it too.  drywall coming in a few months. Can't wait!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

I had it down but wasn't in the mood for it. Puff today.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Celtic, Coconut, Creta and now we have...*





Nia Girl

We're still getting to know each other.


----------



## ms-gg

Twist Out.....again


----------



## Melaninme

Beautiful!!!



GoddessMaker said:


> My attempt of not wearing weave to interviews..Don't laugh


----------



## -PYT

GoddessMaker Girl, where yo self-esteem?? I love your simple, yet elegant bun! Them waves got me sea sick too! 

pookaloo83 I love your hair, girl. The color really popping in that puff!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

-PYT I'm real modest when it comes to my natural hair..It has taken alot for me to wear it at a interview in fear it would be perceived as too much or ethnic for companies


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My DD's fro


----------



## BraunSugar

Air-dried wash & go. Hair comb on the left side.


----------



## bajandoc86

*stalks ms-gg straight from fb to lhcf* That hair  

pookaloo83 your hair is getting so long! Looks lovely 

GoddessMaker beautiful, elegant, simple bun.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi




----------



## NappyNelle

Je Ne Sais Quoi Random: Are you in a baseball stadium for these pics?


----------



## PaigeJessica

A bun with the left side rolled and tucked.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

NappyNelle said:


> Je Ne Sais Quoi Random: Are you in a baseball stadium for these pics?



I went to a soccer game today


----------



## LadyRaider

GoddessMaker, you bun is cute and classy! Well done, pretty lady!


----------



## Dee_33

GoddessMaker, how did you do that bun? Wet or dry hair and is it tucked under the clip? Sorry for all the ?'s but I love it and want to try it on my hair. Thanks


----------



## BraunSugar

ms-gg said:


> Twist Out.....again



*eye roll* As usual your twist out is gorgeous. I *cannot* do a decent twist out to save my life!


----------



## bajandoc86

Me after the Curly-Centric Jamaica Natural's Meetup on Saturday
















Photobucket is playing de arse AGAIN! Plz forgive the size of the pics.


----------



## whiteoleander91

bajandoc86 you have amaaaazing bone structure! you could be a model. love the pics!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> Me after the Curly-Centric Jamaica Natural's Meetup on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photobucket is playing de arse AGAIN! Plz forgive the size of the pics.




You look JUST like my cousin. I've missed your pics!


----------



## bajandoc86

whiteoleander91 Thanks hun! 

pookaloo83 yea it's been a while since I posted. My cam wasn't working


----------



## momi

bajandoc86 said:


> Me after the Curly-Centric Jamaica Natural's Meetup on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hair is deliciously beautiful - so nice and shiny!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

1st Pic Twist out(recent)

2nd pic blow dry out and stretched to see length( recent)

3rd a few days after blow out...puffing up( this was a month ago)


----------



## Jazzlyric

Before and after hair


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Trying to do styles even while its short 



Hopefully as it dries those parts shrink lol


----------



## kandiekj100

puff done on 3 day old wet braid out hair. (For some reason when I do a wet braidout, my hair behaves like a wng only slightly longer). I'll probably reset it tonight.


----------



## Funmiloves

Today


----------



## pookaloo83

TalkTru said:
			
		

> Today



Cute.

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## pookaloo83

Jazzlyric said:
			
		

> Before and after hair



Wowzers. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## ecadnacmc

Jazzlyric I like before better but your hair is gorgeous either way!


----------



## kandiekj100

So didn't do the wet Braidout as planned. Somehow I wound up doing twists.  I think the look a lil better in person.  Thinking of putting them in flexirods tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86

momi Thank you! Coconut oil is my secret.

Jazzlyric Beautiful beautiful hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> So didn't do the wet Braidout as planned. Somehow I wound up doing twists.  I think the look a lil better in person.  Thinking of putting them in flexirods tonight.



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86...absolutely STUNNING!! 

I'll be _*kinda*_ close to you soon (I'll be in Puerto Rico) so I may have to come stalk your hair for a weekend lol


----------



## kandiekj100

^^don't you mean suprise follow?


----------



## NikkiQ

Nope. I'm honest. Straight up stalking!


----------



## Jazzlyric

ecadnacmc , thank you . I hardly ever wear my hair straight. I flat ironed just for a change of pace but I am sure I'll get tired of it soon lol. 

bajandoc86 , thanks ... You're a beauty


----------



## Poohbear

ms-gg AKA FroStoppa.... STOP IT ALREADY!  Gorgeous Hair!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Flat ironed a few days ago and  just pin curled it


----------



## bajandoc86

KCcurly


----------



## MsChelle

3rd day hair that was rain soaked last night....holding up pretty well. Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha is my new fave for Wash and go.


----------



## bajandoc86

NikkiQ  Thank you dahling


----------



## Poohbear

Jazzylyric and KCcurly - how did y'all get all that thick full hair!!!???


----------



## Honey01

test
test


----------



## kandiekj100

Flexi set on twists


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

kandiekj100

I love this, you got me droolin! I've been meaning to try this and probably will once I do some twists again.


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout that's starting to puff up.


----------



## kandiekj100

KCcurly said:


> @kandiekj100
> 
> I love this, you got me droolin! I've been meaning to try this and probably will once I do some twists again.


 
droolin'. Ah shucks, thanks lady. :Blush2:

When you do try, you know you better post. I know there will be a long line of droolers, lol. 

Love that flatiron job, btw.


----------



## LoveisYou

first wash after keratin treatment


----------



## LovePatti

Hair today! Bantu knot out  first one since BC! Done on old blow dried hair!

Sorry I'm obsessed with pic stitch!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Flower from Fatima
http://www.etsy.com/shop/flowersfromfatima


----------



## winona

wavezncurlz  Dang you for feeding my hair toy obsession


----------



## westNDNbeauty

twist and curl


----------



## wavezncurlz

winona said:


> wavezncurlz  Dang you for feeding my hair toy obsession



Sowwy!  Her flowers are very sturdy and the clips are really secure (I usually have problems with clips breaking or melting away from the hair product I use).


----------



## Jazzlyric

Today's Hair High Bun


----------



## pookaloo83

Jazzlyric said:
			
		

> Today's Hair High Bun



Cute from head to hips!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Jazzlyric

Aww.. thanks You're too sweet pookaloo83


----------



## Melaninme

Extreme CUTENESS!!!!!



westNDNbeauty said:


> twist and curl


----------



## Hairness

KCcurly said:


> View attachment 148877
> 
> Flat ironed a few days ago and just pin curled it


 
Beautiful hair!  What product to you put on your hair to stop it from becoming frizzy?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> Flexi set on twists



Beautiful hair!! And I love your avi


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Braidout with hair candy.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Hairness said:


> Beautiful hair!  What product to you put on your hair to stop it from becoming frizzy?



This time I used Garnier Blow Dyring Profector (not the kit, stay away from that) and I also used a Organix Coconut Milk Conditioner along with Aveda Brilliant Anti Humectant Pomade (just a bit)


----------



## pookaloo83

Humidity shrunk my hair up and I think rain is in the forecast for the next few days so I just twisted my hair. Will try to keep in for 2 weeks. 

Excuse the dirty mirror.  DH brushes his teeth wild. I just cleaned it the other day too.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Funmiloves

Twist Out Friday
I can't wait till I get more length!


----------



## pookaloo83

Both sides are pinned up the same way.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

pookaloo83 said:


> Both sides are pinned up the same way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



How are you attaching thumbnails to your post? w/ your phone?

And I have these in my profile.  I'm pleased.  Still wanna work on my edges; they're still short, but I'm feeling the look still.  And I like my new lil headband look; still wanna get some more ideas.

Oh and I had already been to the gym in these pics.  Didn't sweat much, but had laid all up on the back of my head and everything.  So I'm even more pleased that it still looks decent even after all that.


----------



## janeemat

KCcurly said:


> View attachment 148877
> 
> Flat ironed a few days ago and just pin curled it


 
Absolutley beautiful!


----------



## MsDee14

I'm transitioning and my go-to style is twists with my own hair. 
I did about 5 flat twists and put some rollers on the ends then when I took em out, I flat twisted and pinned the left side of my hair. 
These twists are 2 weeks old.


----------



## bajandoc86

TalkTru Beautiful definition!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Curlformers fail! So I put it in a sloppy piecy bun.

Yay! I can kinda bun!


----------



## Cheekychica

Hair today- Rocky mountain braid out 


> The wind was killing my hair and my eyes!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Up until last Saturday i was wearing thick blue and black plaits. I usually give my hair a break for a week before going into another braid style, so now i'm working a braid out (no touchy touchy). Next week though, I'll be doing the Senegalese twists. Yah!


----------



## pookaloo83

Beautifulwildflower said:
			
		

> Up until last Saturday i was wearing thick blue and black plaits. I usually give my hair a break for a week before going into another braid style, so now i'm working a braid out (no touchy touchy). Next week though, I'll be doing the Senegalese twists. Yah!



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

Laid edges down with Profectiv n a scarf. Seriously thinking of wearing the scarf out. I'm just concerned that it would look to mammy   At least at work

Damn was tryna upload a pic but was taking too long to upload. I'll do it on Monday.


ETA the pics.  Wasn't that impressed w/ what was going on.  But good to see how it was lookin.  And that it looks a bit better w/ the scarf if I'm going to wear it slicked like that.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Faking it till I make it with a phony puff. My Saturday class I don't give a **** look for the day.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

itismehmmkay said:


> How are you attaching thumbnails to your post? w/ your phone?
> 
> And I have these in my profile.  I'm pleased.  Still wanna work on my edges; they're still short, but I'm feeling the look still.  And I like my new lil headband look; still wanna get some more ideas.
> 
> Oh and I had already been to the gym in these pics.  Didn't sweat much, but had laid all up on the back of my head and everything.  So I'm even more pleased that it still looks decent even after all that.



Hi itismehmmkay. Not that u asked or anything but if 98, 99 or 100% (the best) Aloe vera jell or liquid is known for stimulating the scalp for hair growth. vitamin E oil is also great for that and for repairing split ends. Just food for thought:


----------



## Coilychi

Wash & go.. As usual..


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Hair for work, before and after


----------



## caribeandiva

My hair today: 2 day old twist out! I got so many compliments on this look from everybody, regardless of race or hair texture .


----------



## Seamonster

caribeandiva that is cute


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists in a banana clip.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 Lovely! I can't wait till my twists get long enough to do that.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Love that pook!!


----------



## bajandoc86

My best twistout yet! 
















I used Silk Dreams Silky Leave-In, QB AOHC, QB AHTB, with a _little_ dab of ecostyler gel. I WILL be doing this combo again.

P.S. I took TONS of pics yesterday of my hair. Just in case it never turns out like this again


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My best twistout yet!
> 
> I used Silk Dreams Silky Leave-In, QB AOHC, QB AHTB, with a little dab of ecostyler gel. I WILL be doing this combo again.
> 
> P.S. I took TONS of pics yesterday of my hair. Just in case it never turns out like this again



My eyes popped outta my head! Love it! Was this just set overnight?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

pookaloo83 said:


> My eyes popped outta my head! Love it! Was this just set overnight?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Thanks! 
Nope. I wore the twists for an entire week. That's my m.o - twists for the week, let 'em loose on the weekend.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Separated finger coils, I like this look better than the coils


----------



## NikkiQ

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My best twistout yet!
> 
> I used Silk Dreams Silky Leave-In, QB AOHC, QB AHTB, with a little dab of ecostyler gel. I WILL be doing this combo again.
> 
> P.S. I took TONS of pics yesterday of my hair. Just in case it never turns out like this again



Yup...I'm coming to your house like tomorrow for my twists. This is just ridiculously GAWJUS!!!

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> Nope. I wore the twists for an entire week. That's my m.o - twists for the week, let 'em loose on the weekend.



That's what I plan on doing! Will you redo them on Sundays or Monday's?

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva

bajandoc86  You did a great job!


----------



## bajandoc86

@pookaloo83 Sundays is usually my day, unless I have work - then I'd redo on Monday when I'm post duty.

@NikkiQ and caribeandiva Thank you hunnies!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My Mother's Day 1/2 puff. The front was in cornrows hidden under a scarf.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/images/editor/attach.gif

NJoy


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist out for today.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Just a puff


----------



## GoingBack

LoveisYou - did you do the keratin treatment yourself?


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair yesterday  started out as half up half down, put it up b/c it looked kinda funny. I was at my grandma's house and her water is amaaaaaazing :3 my hair felt so soft when I rinsed my conditioner out in the shower. Their water is so soft.

Oh, and this is all me--no filler!! Muhahaha my bun has grown!!


----------



## LoveisYou

GoingBack said:


> @LoveisYou - did you do the keratin treatment yourself?



GoingBack, no I got it done at Hair Cuttery, they have a formaldehyde free formula. I really like it so far.


----------



## GoingBack

LoveisYou said:


> @GoingBack, no I got it done at Hair Cuttery, they have a formaldehyde free formula. I really like it so far.


 
LoveisYou

Thanks. Think that you will do it again?


----------



## pookaloo83

Banana clip. Not tucked under today. And I don't wear the same clothes er'day! That's my "I'm chilly" jean blazer which I love btw. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## LovePatti

Twist out done on freshly washed hair.


----------



## LoveisYou

GoingBack said:


> LoveisYou
> 
> Thanks. Think that you will do it again?



Yes, I think I'll be doing every 2-3 months, I made sure that the woman didn't use too much heat, she had the flat iron at 450 and I asked her to turn it down. I suffered no damage, so I'm very pleased.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Hi itismehmmkay. Not that u asked or anything but if 98, 99 or 100% (the best) Aloe vera jell or liquid is known for stimulating the scalp for hair growth. vitamin E oil is also great for that and for repairing split ends. Just food for thought:



Beautifulwildflower whaaaaat?? I did not know that.  I know I used it back in the day when I was natural just cause, but it wasn't for growth.  Now I think I have used vitamin E oil; the capsules.  I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Dang I got my badge all out an errrthang.

I'm feeling the front.  Could've combed down the back a bit more.  And my side edges I know they tryna make it.  I do like how the Cantu lays them down.  Tomorrow I may make it a point not to comb them back w/ the rest of the rollerset.


I'll be happy when it gets to a length where I can just finger comb the rollerset.  Right now though, since the back is still pretty short, that doesn't work.  I need the hair to go all around the roller for me to be able to do that.  I need to take a pic of my hair in rollers.  It'll be cool to see the progress of how my roller sizes grow.  I miss when I had size XL even in the back   I'll get back there


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Braidout on the train


----------



## MzSwift

Anakinsmomma 

It's growing girl!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Yes it is!!! Thanks!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Tried something new this morning. Not the greatest, but it'll do

View attachment 2012-05-15 06.49.41.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## kandiekj100

Twists from last week 



Wng today.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twisted bun and messy bun. 

I started to experience a lot of breakage using non natural products. They looked good at first but a few days later I had dry tangled hair. Plus I was doing a lot of wngs and twist outs. Back to beemine and qhemet. And back to buns to give my hair a break.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

First time doing flat twists in the back, forgive my crooked parts


----------



## itismehmmkay

So happy to be back texlaxed.  I love the texture 

Disclaimer:  I'd already been to the gym and had laid on the back of my head.


----------



## bajandoc86

NowIAmNappy I absolutely LOVE this style.  I will have to try it soon.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Trying to stretch my twist yesterday for my twist out today


----------



## NappyNelle

High bun for the rain today.


----------



## pookaloo83

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> High bun for the rain today.



Jealousssssss.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

NappyNelle - HOW!?


----------



## cocoma

NappyNelle, gorgeous!  How does it look in the back?  Did you pull the hair half way though then pin it!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

2nd day hair! I literally rolled out of bed with it looking like this.


----------



## NappyNelle

cocoma said:


> NappyNelle, gorgeous!  How does it look in the back?  Did you pull the hair half way though then pin it!



cocoma Poohbear pookaloo83 Thank you! I used a stocking to form a partial puff, then pinned the ends under. That way, there is much less tension, and a bigger bun! I wanted to avoid gel, so afterwards I used another stocking as a headband to smooth the flyway bits. From the back, it looks like a thick fan and a headband.


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hair today











And my sister's relaxed hair! She had it cut not that long ago and it has already grown back and then some. Her hair grows crazy fast and this is probably the longest that I ever remember it being. It's hard to tell here, but it's grazing her waist.


----------



## Foxglove

I did a set of loose twists a la cipriana and alicia


----------



## IMFOCSD

My flat ironed & trimmed hair....ends look thin but I blame my somewhat fine hair & these dang layers smh.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

So umm, yeah. I totally had my hair like this all day. Lord hammercy


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My 1st day as a relaxed head..this is my little high bun..nothing major but it was cute this merning.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> So umm, yeah. I totally had my hair like this all day. Lord hammercy



Lord hammercy is right cuz it looks awesome!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Anakinsmomma said:


> Lord hammercy is right cuz it looks awesome!!


   Did you see the Alfalfa part?  Anakinsmomma


----------



## bajandoc86

GoddessMaker Lovely!


----------



## NappyNelle

GoddessMaker  Awww, you relaxed! Do you like it so far? Your bun is very cute.

Je Ne Sais Quoi The cowlick is so cute.


----------



## Rocky91

GoddessMaker-that bun is super cute and the rest of the look too! what you got on those edges? I need something that will have mine laying down like that


----------



## itismehmmkay

Eh...just cause.  same ish though.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Rocky91 thank you honey.I have nothing on my edges just hand smoothed.


----------



## pookaloo83

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> My 1st day as a relaxed head..this is my little high bun..nothing major but it was cute this merning.



You relaxed?! I was listening to Kelly price on pandora and her face on the album popped up. I thought of you. You guys resemble each other! I like the bun!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Did you see the Alfalfa part?  Anakinsmomma



Well my crown tends to defy gravity too. It's cute on you!


----------



## Qtee

My hair 2day...Day 3 of a WNG...I added more gel to my hair in 4 sections..



FYI..sun is in my eyes..I'm not mad LOL


----------



## IMFOCSD

My daughter's hair...washed, conditioned, blowdried, flatiorned & a major trim back to a little above SL...she loves it


----------



## niqu92

so i took a break from rollersetting and did a banging braidout i had white ppl stopping me on the street cause they said i looked like Rue from hunger games [idont look like rue but my hair looked like hers but you know how white ppl be..thanking we all look alike..lol] and i had black ppl stopping me asking if i was natural.they were dissapointed when i told em no lol


ohhh ummm im posted up with my man leonardo-dat broad Rose was in the way...silly white woman....she obviously dont know that he want all of dis caraaameeel
pics are kinda blurry though


----------



## msbettyboop

niqu92 said:
			
		

> so i took a break from rollersetting and did a banging braidout i had white ppl stopping me on the street cause they said i looked like Rue from hunger games [idont look like rue but my hair looked like hers but you know how white ppl be..thanking we all look alike..lol] and i had black ppl stopping me asking if i was natural.they were dissapointed when i told em no lol
> 
> ohhh ummm im posted up with my man leonardo-dat broad Rose was in the way...silly white woman....she obviously dont know that he want all of dis caraaameeel
> pics are kinda blurry though



niqu92, what hair did you use? It looks very nice!


----------



## niqu92

msbettyboop said:


> @niqu92, what hair did you use? It looks very nice!


 
hair?i used the hair growing from my scalp lol i dont wear weaves/wigs


----------



## pookaloo83

niqu92 said:
			
		

> so i took a break from rollersetting and did a banging braidout i had white ppl stopping me on the street cause they said i looked like Rue from hunger games [idont look like rue but my hair looked like hers but you know how white ppl be..thanking we all look alike..lol] and i had black ppl stopping me asking if i was natural.they were dissapointed when i told em no lol
> 
> ohhh ummm im posted up with my man leonardo-dat broad Rose was in the way...silly white woman....she obviously dont know that he want all of dis caraaameeel
> pics are kinda blurry though



Pretty!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Hot day = high bun.

View attachment 150149


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists in side bun.



Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

My style today..... 





Idk why there are two of the same pix.......o well...


----------



## msbettyboop

niqu92 said:
			
		

> hair?i used the hair growing from my scalp lol i dont wear weaves/wigs



Oh, I must have misunderstood what you wrote. Sorry.


----------



## .:Eden:.

Sorry if the pics are big or sideways, I'm using my phone but I'll fix it later.
I randomly dyed my hair last night 

I only wanted the streak in the front. Kinda like Rogue from X-Men

I used De la Ritz Color Easy in Light Brown from Dollar Tree...yea. I must say that stuff is STRONG smelling, it had my eyes watering. Other than that it wasn't too bad. 


It does seem like it was brighter yesterday. It's a bit dark now, but it's no big deal. I'm satisfied with my results. I may do it again to see if it will brighten up. 

Right after dying it was very bright




In natural light


You can see a difference but it got darker. 


It's brightest at the root of course, but it's visible when the light hits it


----------



## Angelinhell

An awesome hair day I had last week, that I haven't been able to duplicate


View attachment 150205


----------



## MaraWithLove

Just your every-day puff folks!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Yesterday braid out pulled up and to the side working hairstyles that don't cause tension on the edges.


----------



## Poohbear

*Braidout 5/17/2012














Braidout 5/18/2012














*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's 'do:


----------



## kandiekj100

Poohbear - hair not coming out right, resulted in bun below. Told you, happens to me alot. 

Was supposed to be a slightly stretched wng. cowashed and did 4 loose chunky twists last night and they didn't dry all the way, which resulted in wa weird shape, so I just said to heck with it threw it up.


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair before bed last night. Ratchet. I just throw it in a pony then throw a bonnet on.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

kandiekj100 said:


> Poohbear - hair not coming out right, resulted in bun below. Told you, happens to me alot.
> 
> Was supposed to be a slightly stretched wng. cowashed and did 4 loose chunky twists last night and they didn't dry all the way, which resulted in wa weird shape, so I just said to heck with it threw it up.



kandiekj100 - looks good! I wish I could do that style with my hair. I've tried doing that with my hair and my hair jsut wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## kandiekj100

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair before bed last night. Ratchet. I just throw it in a pony then throw a bonnet on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 
Are those the same twists from before. They still look good! Mine get frizzy after a just a day or two.


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> Are those the same twists from before. They still look good! Mine get frizzy after a just a day or two.



Yep!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist out


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Angelinhell said:


> An awesome hair day I had last week, that I haven't been able to duplicate
> 
> 
> View attachment 150205



Nice!!!


----------



## Angelinhell

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Nice!!!


Thank you! That just burns me up when I can't get my hair to act right, even using the same products I did the same time before


----------



## WriterGirl

I did it ladies!!! I cut off the rest of my relaxed ends after 15+ months. SOOO excited to have my first all natural puff!


----------



## sofash




----------



## winona

Calling my inner breshe . Crochet braids came out awesome

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

2011 March (I think) Hair Measurement





April 2012 Hair Measurement


April Hair style


----------



## Lurkee

niqu92 said:


> hair?i used the hair growing from my scalp lol i dont wear weaves/wigs


 
niqu92 Do you use braids though? How do you normally PS?


----------



## pookaloo83

Mini twist out. Wasn't feeling it so put not in a puff.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## alove15

I cowashed yesterday and put my my hair in twists then stretched the twists in Bantu knots. About three twists per knot. I took them out today and wore an updo


----------



## bumblb87

Twist out. I used Suave Almond and Shea Butter Moisturizing Conditioner and sealed my ends with Crisco. I let my twists set over night and took them down the next morning and blew out my roots.


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

niqu92 said:


> s i had black ppl stopping me asking if i was natural.they were dissapointed when i told em no lol




you know it's a new era when black ppl get disappoint if you are not natural LOL

I love this revolution!!!!


----------



## Vshanell

Humidity killed my twist-out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## shasha8685

Been wearing a double twist bun all week.


----------



## NappyNelle

makemild Your hair is shooting from your scalp!

















I did big, loose twists a la Foxglove and pinned them up.


----------



## Philippians413

NappyNelle My goodness! You have me over here DROOLING!


----------



## NappyNelle

Philippians413 Thank you!


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle, looks pretty.  How did you prep your hair?  Did you blowdry or stretch your hair first (how)?


----------



## BostonMaria

My graduation hair


----------



## AyannaDivine

BostonMaria said:
			
		

> My graduation hair



Long and pretty! You look just like your mommy!


----------



## Ltown

BostonMaria said:


> My graduation hair



Congratulations! and your hair is pretty


----------



## winona

Congratulations BostonMaria


----------



## NappyNelle

BostonMaria CONGRATULATIONS!! 



virtuenow said:


> NappyNelle, looks pretty.  How did you prep your hair?  Did you blowdry or stretch your hair first (how)?



virtuenow Thanks! I shampoo'd, steamed, and used AOHC on damp hair. I put my hair in 8 braids and sat under a dryer on "cool" to speed up my usual air drying process. If I had blow dried, my hair would finally look longer than shoulder length!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

NappyNelle  thank you!  It's slowly getting there.


----------



## grownwomanaz

BostonMaria Congratulations on your graduation and lovely hair of course.


----------



## pookaloo83

Loose twists. I didn't know how to style them. I started with one way and ended up with one side pulled back and one side down.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

I hereby apologise in advance for the avalanche of pics I am about to post.  I am just very excited about my 'do for the week - Flat twist updo.


----------



## momi

bajandoc86 said:


> I hereby apologise in advance for the avalanche of pics I am about to post.  I am just very excited about my 'do for the week - Flat twist updo.




I really like this style - it looks like it could be dressed up or down.  I'm always on the lookout for new updo styles.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My braidout from yesterday


----------



## Foxglove

Attempted this updo on an old braidout. My hair isn't as long as hers so my pompadour was smaller
http://youtu.be/HhJWsJ85yYU


----------



## pookaloo83

Loose twists in a low bun.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Garner

BostonMaria said:


> My graduation hair



Congratulations!!!  You look beautiful. Love your hair!!! ITA...you look like your Mom. 
Best wishes and many blessings.


----------



## kandiekj100

Flat twist Bun type thing 








Celtic girl with hair blended in the front


----------



## NappyNelle

kandiekj100 Your flat twist do is so cute, too! I'm so jealous of you and bajandoc86 right now.


----------



## kandiekj100

^^That makes me feel so good (but don't cry ), espeically b/c I this did not turn out how I envisioned, mostly b/c it's not as full as I wanted (it never is ).


----------



## itismehmmkay

bajandoc86 I especially love the front!


----------



## NikkiQ

You ladies are doing it up in here with all this gorgeous hair!!!


----------



## Funmiloves




----------



## .:Eden:.

My attempt at a twist and curl. 












Next time I'll try the braid and curl instead.


----------



## pookaloo83

Your hair is thick Eden!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*I THINK I'm hiding my hair...*

Grabbed This:







Made This:







Test Driving sideburns...don't laugh ya'll


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's 'do


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Today'a 'do



Your hair has GROWN.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Anew




----------



## pookaloo83

Anew said:
			
		

> twist out
> 
> gosh its so small you have to actually click on it to see it up close



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

*Shy wave*

Hello ladies. I'm new here and I'm completely lost as to how I post pics.


----------



## MzSwift

^^^Welcome   Store your photo on another site (Facebook, Fotki, Photobucket).  Under photo properties, copy the address (http...jpg) and paste it here between [ IMG] and [ /IMG] without any spaces.

OR make a photo album in your LHCF profile and post them that way.  GL!


----------



## MzSwift

Hey ladies!  Here's my "birthday hair" from yesterday!  By the end of the day, it was up in a big puff.  Loving this Orlando heat though!!


----------



## KimPossibli

^^ drooooool


----------



## pookaloo83

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Hey ladies!  Here's my "birthday hair" from yesterday!  By the end of the day, it was up in a big puff.  Loving this Orlando heat though!!



Is this a twist out? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

pookaloo83 

Yes Ma'am, it's a twistout on 2-day old twists.


----------



## Rocky91

happy belated birthday MzSwift! your hair looks fab!


----------



## MzSwift

Thank you so much Rocky91 !!


----------



## Poohbear

Wash & NO go with EcoStyler gel this morning....




So I pulled it back into a lil puff...



This evening, I'm gonna wash my hair and go back to doing my braidouts.

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## Rocky91

yarn twists up in a bun.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

This is my boring little bun..I love buns.

[IMG]http://i1097.photobucket.com/albums/g343/cohonba5/CIMG0039-2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

Thanks MzSwift!


----------



## msbettyboop

Stretched my hair without heat for the first time since going natural after incorporating the LOC method and it worked fabulously. Last week, I tried some stupid style that didn't look nice at all, gave up mid week and threw it into a bun. This week, I went for a basic bun with my ends tucked in and did a twist out on a very small portion in front then pulled it to the side. This was after watching tons of youtube videos . Just so style challenged!









Now I have to figure out how to combat frizzy hair!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

curlsonfire Welcome to the board! You have a lovely avatar.
MzSwift Happy belated birthday! Your hair looked awesome, too.
Anew Wow!!


----------



## dede1129

This is how I wear my hair mostly for work (military)


----------



## dede1129

My freshly washed hair after my recent color


----------



## Coilychi

Second day wng.


----------



## MzSwift

Made it back home.  I'm pooped!
Here's my travel hair -- my messy puff.  After this weekend, it's going back up under a wig.


I decided to travel in a puff.  Of course it was bigger at the beginning of the day.  This is after I had slept on it. LoL


----------



## pookaloo83

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Made it back home.  I'm pooped!
> Here's my travel hair -- my messy puff.  After this weekend, it's going back up under a wig.
> 
> I decided to travel in a puff.  Of course it was bigger at the beginning of the day.  This is after I had slept on it. LoL



Bigger than THAT?! I love it!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Did a protein treatment and didn't know what to do with my hair after. So I just slapped some gel on it. Like always lol :3







trying out a middle part :3


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift!   Bigger than that?!? Be still my heart.....


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

whiteoleander91 What kind of gel do you use?


----------



## Anew




----------



## whiteoleander91

Ashawn Arraine said:


> whiteoleander91 What kind of gel do you use?



Ashawn Arraine In that pic I had used Long Aid Curl Activator Gel, but normally I like to use Worlds of Curls Curl Activator Gel (underneath) and pink or blue Eco Styler (on top).


----------



## sunnieb

Post workout hair.  About to shampoo and dc.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Haven't done a wash n go in a few weeks. It's got a little hang time in the back now


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

No headband yay!

I do wanna work on bring the hair up top a bit more forward to help the look and shape out.  But I'm relatively pleased w/ it and happy that my edges tryna do something and that it was my same regimen, just no headband lol.  I basically just tied the sides and back down w/ a half-scarf to help the shape.  I'd love to find something for my edges that'll lay them down even more w/o reverting them since they're mostly natural.  The cantu does a good job of molding and stretching them at night.  I bought some ORS edge control, but it's still water-based so...I'll play w/ everything this weekend.


----------



## Victoria44

Light blow out, half done. I had no one to take a picture for me when I finished lol


----------



## pookaloo83

itismehmmkay said:
			
		

> No headband yay!
> 
> I do wanna work on bring the hair up top a bit more forward to help the look and shape out.  But I'm relatively pleased w/ it and happy that my edges tryna do something and that it was my same regimen, just no headband lol.  I basically just tied the sides and back down w/ a half-scarf to help the shape.  I'd love to find something for my edges that'll lay them down even more w/o reverting them since they're mostly natural.  The cantu does a good job of molding and stretching them at night.  I bought some ORS edge control, but it's still water-based so...I'll play w/ everything this weekend.



It took me FOREVER to get rid of head bands.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Light blow out, half done. I had no one to take a picture for me when I finished lol



More pics please!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

pookaloo83 said:


> It took me FOREVER to get rid of head bands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Right???!


______


----------



## Victoria44

pookaloo83 lol I'll take more as soon as I take these braids out


----------



## Victoria44

Blow out for my 21st bday party


----------



## pookaloo83

Victoria44 said:
			
		

> Blow out for my 21st bday party



Gah! Happy bday!!! You looked fab! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Mom23

Victoria44 You look great!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## BklynHeart

Victoria44, you are Werkin' that dress!!


----------



## MsChelle

Four day old hair done with KCKT and Goddess Curls(Target version).


----------



## bajandoc86

Victoria44 FAB!! I am in  with your hair, that dress...dem shoes!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Twist set on flexi rods
















My big hair is coming back. This is the part I missed most after my chop


----------



## Victoria44

pookaloo83 Mom23 BklynHeart bajandoc86 thanks ladies!! I had a great night


----------



## kandiekj100

Box braids w/o extensions


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Made it back home.  I'm pooped!
> Here's my travel hair -- my messy puff.  After this weekend, it's going back up under a wig.
> 
> I decided to travel in a puff.  Of course it was bigger at the beginning of the day.  This is after I had slept on it. LoL



Please come back and tell me how you made it look so perfect! Did you stretch your hair first?Did you use a regular pony-tail holder? It's ridiculously pretty


----------



## .:Eden:.

I wear my hair in twists (like the ones below) 24/7.  I wash, detangle, and moisturize in twists.  Only bc my hair is too much of a hassle untamed. 









My parts have been looking jacked lately so I decided to re-part my hair. So here it is untamed.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty

I am loving this thread! Here is my twist out using Naptural85's method, it poofed fairly quickly and was an afro at the end of the day.

[removed]


----------



## godzooki

5/27/12. Me and my usual bun...47 wks post. I decided to try heat straightening using a blow dryer twice a month and I'm happy with it. Still nice and thick, no tangling and I can have more fun with buns! I double strand twisted the end of this bun and tucked it under.


----------



## NappyNelle

Victoria44 Happy Belated Birthday!! You look gorgeous. I'm glad you had a fabulous time. 

kandiekj100 Your braids are pretty! You must have thick hair. 

Je Ne Sais Quoi Whew chile your hair is lovely.


----------



## msbettyboop

I watched another 1,000 videos on youtube and decided to attempt a twist out. The ones in front turned out quite well considering it's my 1st attempt. The back didn’t turn out so well. I guess because the parts were too big. After I undid the twists, I had no idea what to do with  hair so I pinned it up a little (Pic 1 & 2) but I didn't like it so I just kept on rolling and tucking and pinning till it looked ok (pic 3) but still so frizzy. I left out the twist out in front. 














@Victoria44, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

msbettyboop said:


> I watched another 1,000 videos on youtube and decided to attempt a twist out. The ones in front turned out quite well considering it's my 1st attempt. The back didn’t turn out so well. I guess because the parts were too big. After I undid the twists, I had no idea what to do with  hair so I pinned it up a little (Pic 1 & 2) but I didn't like it so I just kept on rolling and tucking and pinning till it looked ok (pic 3) but still so frizzy. I left out the twist out in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Victoria44, Happy Birthday!



Look at all that hair!!!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Look at all that hair!!!



That is exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Ashawn Arraine said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking!!!



You too missy!  Your hair is beautiful


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Same hair from yesterday but I pulled it back to go to the beach


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

@Je Ne Sais Qoui awww thanks and same to you!


----------



## kandiekj100

NappyNelle

Girl, not. at. all, but thank you. Low density chick checking in.  I think I complain about it in almost every or post, lol and it's one of the reasons I didn't do more of a front shot. I felt there wasn't enough hair really to frame my face. I'm enjoying the length for a couple days, but will be putting this bad boys on flexi rods soon so that I can fake some volume.


----------



## MzSwift

ConstantlyDynamic said:


> Please come back and tell me how you made it look so perfect! Did you stretch your hair first?Did you use a regular pony-tail holder? It's ridiculously pretty


 


Wow, thank you so much!  It looked quite shrunken and smooshed to me.

It was stretched hair -- an old twist out that I braided up into 5 big braids overnight.  In the morning, I took them down and finger separated them.  

I use an old nylon leg to pull it up into a puff (I learned that from YT). Then I used my fingers to fluff it out. I should've taken a picture before checking out but I was rushing..it was really big that morning.

Thank you so much for the compliment


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Victoria44 said:


> Blow out for my 21st bday party
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151489
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151491
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151493
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 151495


 Oh my gawd! Killing em! I think you and i may have similar textures


----------



## msbettyboop

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Look at all that hair!!!



Je Ne Sais Quoi & Ashawn Arraine, thanks! . Your hair's beautiful too.


----------



## .:Eden:.

Tried 3-strand twists on my hair. I'm not into super defined hair but it came out nice. The twists aren't as neat as regular twists, they were a lot frizzed.


----------



## pookaloo83

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> Tried 3-strand twists on my hair. I'm not into super defined hair but it came out nice. The twists aren't as neat as regular twists, they were a lot frizzed.



Pretty!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

.:Eden:. I don't know what you are talking about, because your hair looks perfect to me. I don't see frizz or an undefined portion anywhere. Love it!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Yarn Twists in a Chiquita Banana Church Hat.


----------



## bajandoc86

.:Eden:. Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!  

I can't wait till my hair gets to this length.


----------



## ms-gg

I went from this on Sunday:











to this today:


----------



## .:Eden:.

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> .:Eden:. I don't know what you are talking about, because your hair looks perfect to me. I don't see frizz or an undefined portion anywhere. Love it!



Thanks ^_^. I was saying the twists are frizzier than normal two strand twists and that I prefer undefined twist outs over defined ones.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

SoulIISoul/Badu "pile up".


----------



## Rocky91

fly as hell^^
you are making me regret taking out my yarn twists.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*How Long did you keep yours in?*



Rocky91 said:


> fly as hell^^
> you are making me regret taking out my yarn twists.


 
Already?! 

We were 'sposed to be yarn twist twins!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

ms-gg PURE AWESOMENESS!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My new love: yogurt DCs.

I mixed my yogurt w/honey, grapeseed oil, AV & a lil AOHR. It gives my hair the best definition ever!


----------



## pookaloo83

Bantu knot fail into a puff.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Victoria44

NappyNelle msbettyboop Thank You!! 

Je Ne Sais Quoi  Thank you!! and we definitely might. I'm a coarse 4a/b


----------



## WriterGirl

On vacation in Hawaii. Chilling in my Senegalese twists.


----------



## mariofmagdal

My daughter and I, this is where we are on our journey as of today.........It's been a SUPER long time since I logged in on this site. Hello everyone! I barely know what I am doing......LOL!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

mariofmagdal said:


> My daughter and I, this is where we are on our journey as of today.........It's been a SUPER long time since I logged in on this site. Hello everyone! I barely know what I am doing......LOL!!!!



mariofmagdal! Missed you on here. You know I love seeing your dd's progress. She is totally my dd2's hair twin. I love to see her hair's potential.


----------



## mariofmagdal

wavezncurlz said:


> mariofmagdal! Missed you on here. You know I love seeing your dd's progress. She is totally my dd2's hair twin. I love to see her hair's potential.


Thanks to my Hair Twin!!!!!

So much going on, but we are doing our best to hang on to this journey. She has been great, I've had a set back or two, but with age, my hair is really thinning. Summer hair is our best, so looking forward to CO-WASHING!!!!


----------



## jamoca5

Whew, haven't logged on here in a while!

I did sort of a roll-n-tuck thing in the back and a HUGE bang in the front. LOL I was in a rush this morning. At least I tried


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Side bun.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva

Going home from the beach on Memorial day 2 days ago. Wash n go hair using conditioner only method.


----------



## caribeandiva

And one right before we left said beach (Siesta key beach) for those who are wondering.


----------



## shespoison

Pompadour & puff on a wash n go.

"removed image"


----------



## manter26

braided up my hair for the summer! I'm working on an ebook about maintaining mini braids because they are my go-to style and a must for my very fine and highly porous hair.

here are the mini braids (no extensions) in a bun:


----------



## KimPossibli

drool.. sigh


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> braided up my hair for the summer! I'm working on an ebook about maintaining mini braids because they are my go-to style and a must for my very fine and highly porous hair.
> 
> here are the mini braids (no extensions) in a bun:



How long did this take manter26 the parts are so nice and neat! Mini braids is tangle city for me i think. I had them once and the take down was horrible.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## faithVA

manter26 said:


> braided up my hair for the summer! I'm working on an ebook about maintaining mini braids because they are my go-to style and a must for my very fine and highly porous hair.
> 
> here are the mini braids (no extensions) in a bun:


 
Wow, that's amazing. Love it!


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:


> How long did this take manter26 the parts are so nice and neat! Mini braids is tangle city for me i think. I had them once and the take down was horrible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



I don't know honestly. I was pretty lazy this time around because I know I'm not going out out (graduation shindig) until the 2nd. I always work in 6 sections. I think I skipped days and only did one or 2 rows some days. I have no idea what the cumulative hours are, but I want to say I started on the 24th.

My book will go into detail on how to braid, maintain. and take down the braids. I've done this method on my hair, and my niece's and sister's hair- they are both 4B. My sister took hers out after 8 weeks maybe and said it's the softest her hair has ever been.


----------



## Chameleonchick

manter26 Beautiful braids. So wait you have fine hair and these braids work for you? I have fine hair but I'm scurred to put mini braids in again. Then again that was 2 years ago. How long is your hair to get such a plump bun?


----------



## manter26

Chameleonchick said:


> manter26 Beautiful braids. So wait you have fine hair and these braids work for you? I have fine hair but I'm scurred to put mini braids in again. Then again that was 2 years ago. How long is your hair to get such a plump bun?



Chameleonchick Thanks! 

I have extremely fine hair. If I had one strand held up, I wouldn't be able to see it because it's so fine. I do however have a ton of those skinny strands so the density of my hair is quite thick. My hair looks thinner in braids because the strands are so compact in tight mini braids. I'll post pics later.

My hair isn't very long, I'm working on BSL this year. When I pull these they touch APL. I used MsDanti (on YT) bun method... I put my hair in a ponytail. Grabbed a section of hair, rolled it under, then tuck and pinned it down. Then fluffed and tried to hide the parts.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

time for these bad boys to be twisted out!


----------



## MsChelle

I put this stuff in a bun but by midday I had pieces hanging....oh well. I guess my hair is the boss of me.

No idea why or how that photo turned that way....


----------



## crlsweetie912

My hair in a banana clip and set on tangerine perm rods....


----------



## pookaloo83

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> My hair in a banana clip and set on tangerine perm rods....



Pretty!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Yesterday's conditioner only fro and with a headband (aka my crutch)


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Today's triple Afro puffs.  I was planning to leave the back out, but I didn't like it. I'm already aware I look like Im twelve 


My hair is at a weird stage... The back is starting to hang down and the front and sides are still growing out


----------



## -PYT

Sigh, I want mini braids now


----------



## NappyNelle

-PYT said:


> Sigh, I want mini braids now



Me too! Or for CRLS to set my hair on perm rods.


----------



## Vshanell

Tried out a new gel....I like it and it's so cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

I took out my braids and loose twists. I like it. Doesn't look scalpy.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists In a banana clip pony.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## myhair84

Not today, but a main style


----------



## Charla

Yay!  I'm so proud of myself!  I'm a super style challenged, but I found this protective bun easy to do.  And the best part is it's all bun, no filler!
(still learning imageshack, bear with me!)


----------



## Pooks

Back to my banded ponytail: (for some reason hotlinking from fotki isn't working right now)

http://public.fotki.com/UKDCqueen/2013/2nd-quarter/29042012-9.html


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Alla dem bunny tails stretched my hair to darn near twice my usual size.    Heres my crazy cold blowout... Do I still call it a TWA?


----------



## MzSwift

^^Ooh girl, you're tip toeing out of TWA stage!


----------



## ellegantelle

I'm in love with Shea Moisture's Curl And Style Conditioning Milk. Recently used it for a twistout last weekend and twists this week. (More info on my blog...) Pic with side swept twists was my HOTD last night. ;-)


----------



## KimPossibli

my friend and I with her Ab Fab fro weave and me in my senegalese twists.


----------



## pookaloo83

Itgirl said:


> my friend and I with her Ab Fab fro weave and me in my senegalese twists.




Whats the info on this fro weave? Itgirl


----------



## KimPossibli

pookaloo83 said:


> Whats the info on this fro weave? Itgirl



I know right.. Isn't it fab? 

Based on what she told me her hair was cornrowed and the stylist left out some of her edges. 

THen they took afrokinky hair and pulled it through under the rows. so there isnt any stitching involved.

She maintains my twisting hair at night to prevent tangles and any hair product she uses on her own hair but she tries to avoid the xtension hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

Itgirl said:
			
		

> I know right.. Isn't it fab?
> 
> Based on what she told me her hair was cornrowed and the stylist left out some of her edges.
> 
> THen they took afrokinky hair and pulled it through under the rows. so there isnt any stitching involved.
> 
> She maintains my twisting hair at night to prevent tangles and any hair product she uses on her own hair but she tries to avoid the xtension hair.



Cool! 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Just moisturized my hair and retwisted. Put into a banana clip.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## keepithealthy

Itgirl said:


> my friend and I with her Ab Fab fro weave and me in my senegalese twists.



Wow that looks really good! I would've thought it was her own hair.


----------



## Newtogrow

This pic is a flat twist in front and a twisted bun in a banana clip.

These were taken last summer.  Learning how to post from phone.

ETA: Phone app isn't cooperating. I had three photos from one stage to the next. I'll try again later.


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Hair styled with ecostyler, first time I've ever worn it out in its natural state. It looked like this when I left the house but the roots continued to grow and got too puffy, I will use more gel next time 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## laurend085

pookaloo83 How do you do your twists? Do you do it wet, dry or stretched hair? Sections, etc?


----------



## getoffmylawn

I blow dried straight thinking the humidity wouldn't be that bad but it was lol


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wash plop rake n go. Pre shrinkage


----------



## Funmiloves

LA Jay half wigging it till the end of the MN challenge


----------



## pookaloo83

laurend085 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83 How do you do your twists? Do you do it wet, dry or stretched hair? Sections, etc?



laurend085 I just part across like ear to ear and pull random pieces and twist. I don't use a comb. Some twists are big, some are small.  a hot mess

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

^^Girl, that is hardly a hot mess. Those twists are nice, real nice *in my bernie mac voice*


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Big Head = Big Hair Do*






Triple B = Big ole Bow Bang and Bun


----------



## wavezncurlz

Pokahontas said:


> Tried out a new gel....I like it and it's so cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Pokahontas 
Pretty - is that just a wng?
So...what's the new gel?


----------



## bajandoc86

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> Triple B = Big ole Bow Bang and Bun



I am in love with this look.


----------



## laurend085

Banded pony...looks like a turd


----------



## Vshanell

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> Pokahontas
> Pretty - is that just a wng?
> So...what's the new gel?



Yes it's a wng. LA Looks Sport Gel. I really like it so far.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> I am in love with this look.




Thank you! Huge compliment; you STAY on point.


----------



## pookaloo83

Caramel Hottie UK said:
			
		

> Hair styled with ecostyler, first time I've ever worn it out in its natural state. It looked like this when I left the house but the roots continued to grow and got too puffy, I will use more gel next time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You are so pretty!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Thank you! 

First wash n go, Just moisturised and shingled? a few strands with tresemme . 
Image taken from instagram 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandiekj100

I re twisted my hair


----------



## Poohbear

BRAIDOUT 05-24-2012





FLAT TWISTOUT 05-29-2012





WASH N GO 06-04-2012


----------



## bajandoc86

This is another updo....I will be doing more of these. Currently on a low-manipulation kick.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Okay, time for the crazy: my henna updo, lookin' like a baby crapped on my head


----------



## kandiekj100

Still twisted up. My favorite set so far. Wonder if I can make it to Saturday. Or at least Friday night.


----------



## Coilychi

Pulled up dafro.


----------



## thatscuteright

bajandoc86 said:


> This is another updo....I will be doing more of these. Currently on a low-manipulation kick.



   Love Love this. Have to try it.


----------



## LexiDior

This is my hair everyday until it grows or unless its wrapped.


----------



## -PYT

I'm about to be on an updo kick too now that I see that I know how to flat twist sideways  bajandoc86


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:
			
		

> I'm about to be on an updo kick too now that I see that I know how to flat twist sideways  bajandoc86



Your twists are always perfect. I Need to do updos but my flat twist game aint all that great.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

-PYT - how do you do such neat parts and how do you keep your roots from puffing up with those flat twists?



-PYT said:


> I'm about to be on an updo kick too now that I see that I know how to flat twist sideways  bajandoc86


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 Poohbear  I can only say practice makes perfect.  I've been doing my hair for years and had to learn how to part when I used to roller set so it carried over with my natural hair do's.  I use the tail of a rat tail comb though so I know they're concise.  

My roots don't puff because I twist tightly.  Not so much that my scalp is sore though.  youtube vids taught me how to flat twist


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT said:
			
		

> I'm about to be on an updo kick too now that I see that I know how to flat twist sideways  bajandoc86



I  this! You did an awesome job : yep:


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My DD did her first twist out today and is pretty awesome! She is in love with her hair and happy to have found a new style


----------



## MzSwift

I love it too!  Pretty twistout!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks from the DD MzSwift!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Ebony Majesty

I couldn't post these earlier as my subscription expired (oops!)

This was taken on Monday, first pic was before my hair was done by Titi of Miss Jessie's:






During and after:


----------



## pookaloo83

Ebony Majesty said:
			
		

> I couldn't post these earlier as my subscription expired (oops!)
> 
> This was taken on Monday, first pic was before my hair was done by Titi of Miss Jessie's:
> 
> During and after:



Love it!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> My DD did her first twist out today and is pretty awesome! She is in love with her hair and happy to have found a new style



Pretty!!

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

This look is Hot!!!



bajandoc86 said:


> This is another updo....I will be doing more of these. Currently on a low-manipulation kick.


----------



## bemajor

Airport bathroom  pics just now. Twist out using kinky kurly knot today and custard. New staple for twistouts. We'll see what happens after the beach.


----------



## Vshanell

^^very pretty!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lux10023

gawgussss

what service did she do on your hair?





Ebony Majesty said:


> I couldn't post these earlier as my subscription expired (oops!)
> 
> This was taken on Monday, first pic was before my hair was done by Titi of Miss Jessie's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During and after:


----------



## pookaloo83

My twists were busted. Just took them out.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

QueenBrittny said:
			
		

> Airport bathroom  pics just now. Twist out using kinky kurly knot today and custard. New staple for twistouts. We'll see what happens after the beach.



That is a hot twist out!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

LADIES, YOU ARE SHOWING OUT!!! I'm loving all the hair styles.


----------



## WriterGirl

Playing around and found this style. Put twists in a ponytail then folded up and fanned out, secured with pins.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

WriterGirl , have you given deets on those twists yet? Beautiful


----------



## WriterGirl

10WordzOrLess Thanks love! 

Senegalese twists with Xpressions kanekalon hair in 1B. Got these done at Isabelle's Braids in Atlanta area. They did a good job and my edges are still on my head.  She braided at the root and then twisted, which I like. 

It held up real well in Hawaii when I went snorkeling every day.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

They came out GREAT!! Do you know how many packs?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*While I'm stalking WriterGirl's Twists....*







Bedazzled Pompadour type thing.. (It's a necklace)


----------



## Ebony Majesty

pookaloo83 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



Thank you pookaloo83! xx


----------



## Ebony Majesty

perfect28 said:


> gawgussss
> 
> what service did she do on your hair?



Hey perfect28! She wet my hair using a spray bottle, and used curly meringue on it, then blow dried. Loved how my hair felt afterwards, but I'm on the search for a (cheaper) alternative  .  Beautiful textures moisture butter is winning so far!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Took the twists down yesterday, last two styles.


----------



## kandiekj100

Still twisted. Flexi set.


----------



## bajandoc86

Inspired by the 'Updo + Bow' looks @10WordzOrLess has been sporting recently.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the 'Updo + Bow' looks @10WordzOrLess has been sporting recently.



Banjandoc how did you, or any of you ladies who do styles very similar to this, achieve this style? I would like to do something similar. TIA


----------



## bajandoc86

Ashawn Arraine 

I ain't gon' lie.....that bow was a mistake. What I was going for never worked out, and when I looked in the mirror I realised this 'mistake' was better! 

If you mean the updo....only the sides at the front are flat twisted. The rest is in 2 strand twists. I pinned up the back in a french roll-ish kind of thing. The front is pinned in a pompadour.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

bajandoc86 thanks. I meant the twist I should have specified that.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the 'Updo + Bow' looks @10WordzOrLess has been sporting recently.



CERTIFIED: Your bow is bangin!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> Banjandoc how did you, or any of you ladies who do styles very similar to this, achieve this style? I would like to do something similar. TIA



I just pile/twist, and throw a scarf on it.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> I just pile/twist, and throw a scarf on it.



Lol... thanks.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Weekend Dress Up*

Saw These:






Did This:





BS Wig + Scarf = Friday Sheninigans


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> Saw These:
> 
> Did This:
> 
> BS Wig + Scarf = Friday Sheninigans



That is very cute!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Hair blown out for the first time since BC in February. I call it the Bookman from Good Times look lmao...


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Simple Pony with a little bump thingy in the front.


----------



## virtuenow

10WordzOrLess who is the little boy in your siggy or what movie is it from?  I keep seeing it and everytime I want to ask.  It looks like 1950s Cuba.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

It's Drake


----------



## septemberbaby

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> It's Drake



Adorable!!!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

westNDNbeauty said:


> time for these bad boys to be twisted out!



Here is what the twist out looked like (photo from latest youtube tutorial)


----------



## MaraWithLove

Decided it was time for a new semi-permanent color


----------



## NappyNelle

MaraWithLove Ooh, nice! What color did you use?


----------



## MaraWithLove

NappyNelle Thank you! It's called Crimson, Adore brand!


----------



## laurend085

Twisted bun  before my soccer game


----------



## getoffmylawn

Put some L'oreal mousse in wet hair and let air dry


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Braid out on blow-dried hair:


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Senegalese twists done yesterday -


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*What in the Cruella D'Ville.....*

Well....It went....okay







Back to the drawing board...


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> Well....It went....okay
> 
> Back to the drawing board...



10WordzOrLess you don't like them? Looks pretty good to me


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

RoundEyedGirl504 said:
			
		

> 10WordzOrLess you don't like them? Looks pretty good to me



Thanks.

I'll make 'em work for now, and keep practicing.


----------



## pookaloo83

I did my own twist extensions my first time. I left my lil naps out on the side. Lol dont wanna be bald. And they're not tight at all. Took me 8 hrs. Not too crazy about them but 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## MzSwift

pookaloo83

You did a good job for your first time!  The length and texture makes them look natural.


----------



## pookaloo83

MzSwift said:


> @pookaloo83
> 
> You did a good job for your first time!  The length and texture makes them look natural.




Thank you!


----------



## pookaloo83

The color pieces I put in make it look cheap. So I took some pieces out yesterday. No point in color when my color already peeks through as you can see from my side view. Here's my hair today. Gonna take out more brown and put in the 1b.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

BAM. Ballerina Bun...no bow.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

10WordzOrLess said:
			
		

> http://imgur.com/TbzBk
> 
> BAM. Ballerina Bun...no bow.



I am going to try this with my twists


----------



## kandiekj100

pookaloo83 said:


> I did my own twist extensions my first time. I left my lil naps out on the side. Lol dont wanna be bald. And they're not tight at all. Took me 8 hrs. Not too crazy about them but
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


 
I've been thinking of doing this myself but afraid of looking crazy. I've done yarn twists but somehow this seems harder. 

Yours looks really nice. What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## alove15

I thought I'd do a 2 for 1 





Sisters braidout pigtails








My separated twist and curl


----------



## westNDNbeauty

one of my instagram photos. seems like this my go-to style. twists in a bun.


----------



## leiah

braidout.  awful pic sorry


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I am going to try this with my twists


 

oke:I wanna see when you do


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

:notworthy





alove15 said:


> I thought I'd do a 2 for 1


 

You and your sister have identical gorgeous/thick hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

kandiekj100 said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of doing this myself but afraid of looking crazy. I've done yarn twists but somehow this seems harder.
> 
> Yours looks really nice. What kind of hair did you use?



Bulk marley hair. I started to braid like 3/4 down then split in two then twisted. These were super fast to do. 8 hrs including a lunch break. 

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Missed playing in my hair...so i took down the twists and did a textured updo.


----------



## Leesh

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Missed playing in my hair...so i took down the twists and did a textured updo.



That is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Damaged but not out

clean


----------



## winona

Damaged but not out 

This looks so relaxing. Did you get a scalp massage too?


----------



## Damaged but not out

This pic is rather deceptive. It wasn't relaxing, he used ice cold water and def no head massage after.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

here's one of the pics from the latest braid up I did on a friend's hair


----------



## pookaloo83

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> here's one of the pics from the latest braid up I did on a friend's hair



Very nice. I don't have the forehead for it.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

it seems i finally have enough length to have a decent wet bun without the stupid donut thing. i just did one twist on my wet ponytail and pinned it up.




cowashed with v05 strawberries and cream, then added some back in, a lil coconut oil, and ecostyler for the edges. simple and quick.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

My first kinky twists:


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## ree.denise

Hair today!


----------



## NappyNelle

Banana Clip Bun


----------



## MzSwift

Gorgeous!!


----------



## virtuenow

Damaged but not out said:


> This pic is rather deceptive. It wasn't relaxing, he used ice cold water and def no head massage after.



Damaged but not out Why did he use cold water?  Was he trying to torture you?  Did you say anything.  Yet another reason for me to continue to stay away from stylists.


----------



## pookaloo83

Down on one side. Up on the other.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Bun - I am still perfecting this


----------



## ManeStreet

2nd day with this bun. spray water on it or juices and berries every day and seal.


----------



## Dee_33

NappyNelle, I swear everytime I see your hair I push relaxing mine back another week.  Off to stalk your fotki for your reg.  Your hair looks so thick, lush, and shiny...great hair.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

ManeStreet said:
			
		

> 2nd day with this bun. spray water on it or juices and berries every day and seal.



Is that all your hair in that bun or is it a phony bun? Either way it s cute and looks natural.


----------



## NappyNelle

luvingme That is so sweet! *blushing* Thank you!


----------



## kandiekj100

My out style was not working out , so I did two cornrows.


----------



## ManeStreet

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> Is that all your hair in that bun or is it a phony bun? Either way it s cute and looks natural.



yeah thats my own hair. I put it in a pony tail then braid the loose hair inti 2 braids & wrap each braid in opposite directions & tuck the ends in the ponytail holder.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Bun with a Black Flower for work.


----------



## NikkiQ

My sorry *** attempt at mini braids 



View attachment 2012-06-14 17.28.07.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## bajandoc86

Hit the club last night...


----------



## Damaged but not out

virtuenow said:


> Damaged but not out Why did he use cold water?  Was he trying to torture you?  Did you say anything.  Yet another reason for me to continue to stay away from stylists.



virtuenow

That whole visit was a clusterfcuk. He has a home salon, the plumber couldn't fix the hot water. Instead of being honest and upfront, he lied and said it was a cold water process! Later on his bff accidentaly outed him. 
I knew the potential hazards of going to an unknown stylist. i took the risk.


----------



## greenandchic

Ponytail day 







Beautiful tattoo and hair @http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=252932NikkiQ


----------



## NikkiQ

^^^thanks greenandchic! I'm a huge stan of your hair...as creepy as that may sound 

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## MicheePrings

Afro puff...it's getting huge


----------



## pookaloo83

Damaged but not out said:
			
		

> virtuenow
> 
> That whole visit was a clusterfcuk. He has a home salon, the plumber couldn't fix the hot water. Instead of being honest and upfront, he lied and said it was a cold water process! Later on his bff accidentaly outed him.
> I knew the potential hazards of going to an unknown stylist. i took the risk.



What?! I'm sorry but..

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My daughter's fresh twist out (I'm soooo jealous!)


----------



## fifi134

I apologize for the sizing in advance...

Just an old twist-out pulled into a top bun.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Sock bun


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's wash n go with Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha


----------



## LoveisYou

bajandoc86 so pretty!


----------



## dachsies_rule!

*My first twistout at 1.5 years post relaxer*


----------



## Vshanell

Curly bun and flashy headband.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Poohbear

Wash n go with As I am Curling Jelly:


----------



## missbugg21

I wore a bantu knot out today.  Here's a close-up of the curls...


----------



## lushlady

Yesterday's hair.  Just a regular bun.  I've been a little lazy lately.


----------



## grownwomanaz

2nd day twist out. I need to switch it up I'm starting to get bored with twist outs. I think I'm going to dust off my flexirods this summer.


----------



## missbugg21

2nd day bantu knot out...


----------



## grownwomanaz

missbugg21 Bangin' bantu knot out. I like the 2nd day even better.


----------



## missbugg21

@grownwomanaz Thanks Hun!  I love it...it's so quick and easy - just 5 knots and I'm done.


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## NowIAmNappy

so I'll admit I've been going through some things and I cut my MBL hair and added some color to my bangs but I'm loving it.

excuse the missing earring


----------



## laurend085

My twist out I guess. I just unraveled the two strand twists I had in for about a week. I'll probably only wear it a day or two then go back to twists because my hair needs a WASHING. For some reason when I use a she's butter mix to style or even when I flat iron my hair it only lasts one or two weeks max before I get build up on my scalp and gets itchy and "smelly" (to me)


----------



## -PYT




----------



## NikkiQ

All these gorgeous twists in here!!!!


----------



## virtuenow

Poohbear your picture is not showing


----------



## melisandre

I straightened my hair yesterday for the first time since last November.  Here are the results.  (I definitely need a trim! )


----------



## Poohbear

virtuenow said:


> Poohbear your picture is not showing



virtuenow - I fixed the image urls.


----------



## jprayze

My new LF wig Model Model Viva. Hopefully will wear for the next 2 wks or so.


----------



## virtuenow

Poohbear good job, you were successful at making your wash n go's bigger.


----------



## caliscurls

jprayze said:
			
		

> My new LF wig Model Model Viva. Hopefully will wear for the next 2 wks or so.



Looks great on you!


----------



## jprayze

melisandre said:


> I straightened my hair yesterday for the first time since last November. Here are the results. (I definitely need a trim! )


 
Love your color...very rich!


----------



## Vshanell

The various stages of my twist-out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

my high bun with new hairstick from hairjems on etsy.




I


----------



## KhandiB

Here is my hair today, 1 day old braidout . Excuse my cheesy face


----------



## shortt29

I can't wait to grow out this perm so my twist out actually looks like something


----------



## laurend085

Still wearing my twist out...3rd day... It's not as defined, is frizzy in some areas and I think has shrunken a little. 

This is what I consider my 1st successful one and the first one I've worn out. I've tried with leaving twists in overnight and it never looked right. I think I have to do multiple twists and let it "set" for some days.


----------



## whiteoleander91

still a bit wet in the pics


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Today's braidout


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Return of the Scarves*










♪♫ Leaning Tower of Haaaaair, like I just don't caaare♪♫


----------



## RemyRem

Here's my hair.


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

My sweated out WNG...post gym hair LOL.


----------



## bajandoc86

Did a twistout bang with my updo.....and then added a bow.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

bajandoc86 very pretty! May I ask what lipstick are you wearing? I love the color!!


----------



## msbettyboop

Various styles over the last few weeks. 

Hair in a banana clip. It looked stupid from the side so I took it out the next day 





Put my hair in a bun without the stupid sock thing for the first time . The comb was supposed to be closer to the bun but the pins wouldn't let it in. I was late for work so didn't bother to adjust it. 



 





Twist out in front swept to one side. I wasn't sure about the style but everyone seemed to like it. 





I'm so happy I started coming into this thread. I used to be super style challenged but this thread has inspired me to learn. I know only 2 so far. Hopefully I can learn more soon. Trying curlformers today.


----------



## kcbelle925

Hi ladies.  This is my very first post in the thread. My 'do for my son's 5th grade graduation.

I hope this works.


----------



## jprayze

kcmatthew said:
			
		

> Hi ladies.  This is my very first post in the thread. My 'do for my son's 5th grade graduation.
> 
> I hope this works.



Love it! Is this a twist out?


----------



## jprayze

I'm loving this PS a little too much!


----------



## kcbelle925

jprayze said:


> Love it! Is this a twist out?


 
Thanks jprayze!! It's a braid out set with flexirods on an attempted flat iron which more looked like a blow out. The heat and humidity contributed in the size.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Shrunken twist-out (day 1). Tonight I'm going to try for a bigger, stretched twist-out using Naptural85's method, so we shall see how that goes!


----------



## bajandoc86

pinkchocolatedaisy Thank you! It's a color called Summer Rose by a Caribbean company (Sascha Cosmetics) I have a Mac lippy that is a close dupe....if only I could find it


----------



## bajandoc86

Deleted post......


----------



## leiah

blow dried a little.  still damp


----------



## bajandoc86

Headed to work...


----------



## -PYT

From this:





To this!:









We have the best hair on this planet.  Can't tell me otherwise!


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT I  the definition!


----------



## JeterCrazed

Duplicate...


----------



## JeterCrazed

Self do

Braided mohawk and sad bantu knot-out.


----------



## Ogoma

Inspired by Solange, I decided to rock my 'fro with a little oil, some shaking, and some pulling at the roots to get it fuller and to stand. I liked it a lot and I am going to try to duplicate it again today but use a comb at the roots to get it even higher.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## WriterGirl

whiteoleander91 Your hair is growing nicely. Beautiful.


----------



## whiteoleander91

WriterGirl thank you!! I was just thinking this morning that my hair is a lot different now than it was this time last year.


----------



## Dayjoy

Ogoma said:


> Inspired by Solange, I decided to rock my 'fro with a little oil, some shaking, and some pulling at the roots to get it fuller and to stand. I liked it a lot and I am going to try to duplicate it again today but use a comb at the roots to get it even higher.



Ogoma Your 'fro is BEAUTIFUL!  How many months/weeks of growth is that?  I'm transitioning and feel like I could BC when my hair is your length.  TIA


----------



## Ogoma

Dayjoy said:


> @Ogoma Your 'fro is BEAUTIFUL!  How many months/weeks of growth is that?  I'm transitioning and feel like I could BC when my hair is your length.  TIA


 
@Dayjoy Thank you! 

Lots of weeks and months . I have some shrinkage and the front hair refuses to stand up so I need to figure that out. My last relaxer was September 2010 and I BCed June last year. Yesterday was my one year (fully) natural anniversary.


----------



## NappyNelle

SPAMMING AHEAD







Bantu Knot Out






Turned into this because I didn't like it + humidty






Old Braid Out (Ignore my face. I couldn't see )






Umi's BSL Locs











Carlton's APL Locs


----------



## jprayze

Here it is again!


----------



## -PYT

NappyNelle Yes gawd! :lovedrool:


----------



## leiah

bun


----------



## virtuenow

whiteoleander91 your hair is growing.  You may be in your summer growth spurt.  NappyNelle do you have more shots of that twistout?  Its pretty?


----------



## whiteoleander91

virtuenow ahhh I just squealed on the inside  hearing that my hair looks longer makes me so happy muhahhahaa  

 But yeeeaaahh, my hair has been seeming longer to me lately. I've been taking MSM for about 4ish weeks (somewhat inconsistently), plus I've been taking a multivitamin (I wasn't before, been taking that for a few months). I wonder if that may be why?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My failed braid out 







Thankfully not much expansion by the end of day


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> My failed braid out



Is this on blown out hair?! Your hair has grown.

Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Last hair do for this set. A Pinup-Pineapple


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow Not really. I forgot to use a holding product, and since I didn't like how 'short' my hair looked, I braided it for a floppy fro.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Is this on blown out hair?! Your hair has grown.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using LHCF



pookaloo83, yep, did a blow out and then put in about 8 plaits, but my daughter used up my twist cream, so I got no hold. I'm glad it's growing, though


----------



## Jazzlyric

Freshly Washed and Styled


----------



## JeterCrazed

A lot better than yesterday's bantu knot-out.


----------



## bajandoc86

My hairstyle for the week......flat twist updo with a curly bang(flexirod set)


----------



## KimPossibli

bajandoc86 said:


> My hairstyle for the week......flat twist updo with a curly bang(flexirod set)


 
you did this your self? 

I am so jelly


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Here's my updo, yes thats me today at lunch I had a rough day and a rough weekend


----------



## lijm83

NowIAmNappy said:


> Here's my updo, yes thats me today at lunch I had a rough day and a rough weekend



Love this updo!

Do you have a view from the back?


----------



## bajandoc86

Itgirl said:
			
		

> you did this your self?
> 
> I am so jelly



Yes I did!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Here is some ratchet wackness to balance the thread 

May I present my first attempt at flat twists in the front with the world's saddest little bunny tail in the back


----------



## khadicurls

Anakinsmomma said:
			
		

> Here is some ratchet wackness to balance the thread
> 
> May I present my first attempt at flat twists in the front with the world's saddest little bunny tail in the back



I think the flat twists are cute. Mine tend to look like that when I do it without straightening my hair. Enjoy the milestone of having enough hair to make a ponytail.


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=317087]bajandoc86[/USER] said:
			
		

> Yes I did!



You make me sick!!! I would hate, but I don't have anything to say.  I'll think of something and get back to you.


----------



## kandiekj100

flexirods on flatironed hair




with flash - meh


----------



## Poohbear

6/22/2012 - wash n go with bangs...










*click on pics to enlarge*

Sent via Android LHCF App


----------



## NappyNelle

kandiekj100 Which color flexirods did you use?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

That is cute Poohbear it compliments your face really well.


----------



## qchelle

I lightly flat ironed it to do bantu knots on




dirty mirror?check. lol


----------



## kandiekj100

NappyNelle said:


> @kandiekj100 Which color flexirods did you use?


 
NappyNelle, I used the purple ones.


----------



## kandiekj100

flat twist/bantu knot out on flatironed hair


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Ratchet Hair Week: Attempted Braidout*

Return of the Fro: *THIS TIME...IT'S PERSONAL*


----------



## MaraWithLove

Twist-out puff
Scarf on a bad hair day
An okay wash-n-go with bow thrown on


----------



## Melaninme

Freshly shampoo'd and conditioned hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

Still in my twists extensions. Pulled them back with a flat twist on each side.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## MaraWithLove

pookaloo83 I've been debating braid/twit extensions and you are really adding some "oomph" to that desire!   Looks nice!


----------



## MzSwift

kandiekj100 said:


> flat twist/bantu knot out on flatironed hair
> QUOTE]
> 
> Wow!  Those turned out really well..so pretty!!


----------



## kandiekj100

^^so funny, I saw your name as the lasted posted and came in here excited to see your hairstyle and here you are complimenting me. Thanks!


----------



## prospurr4

Very nice, @pookaloo83.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Thank the good lord above for kccc and second day hair


----------



## SimJam

two day old twist out


----------



## laurend085

Starting my small two strand twists.


----------



## Rocky91

qchelle, i've always wondered how you looked behind the spongebob pictures lol.
you are cute!!


----------



## qchelle

Rocky91 said:


> @qchelle, i've always wondered how you looked behind the spongebob pictures lol.
> you are cute!!



 thank you


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

qchelle said:
			
		

> I lightly flat ironed it to do bantu knots on
> 
> dirty mirror?check. lol



Look at my baby!!!!!  Beautiful skin tone. Beautiful face. Awwww


----------



## greenandchic

High puff on 3rd day hair.

Yes to Carrots Conditioner as a leave in
Raw, plain shea butter (set with a scarf) to hold edges back


----------



## Jazzlyric

Hair over the past few days . The extreme heat got to it in the picture with the polkadot shirt . I pulled it back in a pony to keep cool .


----------



## qchelle

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Look at my baby!!!!!  Beautiful skin tone. Beautiful face. Awwww



 OMG. 
thank you


----------



## MzSwift

kandiekj100 said:


> ^^so funny, I saw your name as the lasted posted and came in here excited to see your hairstyle and here you are complimenting me. Thanks!


 
  Thank you!

Nope, nothing special over here until August.

Now I know who to come to when I try some twist and curl styles in the fall.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I had an awesome twist out bang yesterday, but no way to post it. 

Welp, here is today's conditioner only wash and go. One of them ended up being a texture shot


----------



## NappyNelle

Flat ironed my hurr... my tail covers the hole in my sports bra, so that makes me full BSL and grazing MBL.

Please ignore my ends. I can't flat iron well at all, and the comb chase method doesn't work with my fingers.


----------



## bajandoc86

NappyNelle  GAAAWWWWDDDD YAAAAAAASSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## virtuenow

Go Team NappyNelle, yes! *tears*


----------



## NappyNelle

virtuenow & bajandoc86 You two are so sweet to me. Thank you!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm

greenandchic said:


> High puff on 3rd day hair.
> 
> Yes to Carrots Conditioner as a leave in
> Raw, plain shea butter (set with a scarf) to hold edges back



I love your puff, it's so cute!


----------



## SimJam

progression of my twist out lol ... today its a puff


----------



## missbugg21

High bun on air-dried hair.  Setting my "bang" with a large roller for a flowing swoop look.


----------



## Poohbear

Asha97 said:


> Freshly shampoo'd and conditioned hair.



Wow! Beautiful hair. I thought your hair was much looser curl pattern based on other pictures I've seen of your hair.


----------



## Poohbear

SimJam said:


> progression of my twist out lol ... today its a puff



SimJam - I think we might be hair twins or hair cousins!


----------



## pookaloo83

Took my twists out every twist I took down I just twisted my own. Boy my hair is dirty. Gonna wash in these twists tonight.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## SimJam

Poohbear said:


> @SimJam - I think we might be hair twins or hair cousins!



@Poohbear that would be nice, I dont think I've found a twin here.

lemmi go look at ur pics 


edit: cousins yes, twins ... no 



your curl pattern is looser than mine. My hair does look very much like urs when its been manipulated (like an old twist out or so)  similar to the puff picture I posted


----------



## Melaninme

Wet set twists!


----------



## BlaqBella

NappyNelle said:


> Flat ironed my hurr... my tail covers the hole in my sports bra, so that makes me full BSL and grazing MBL.
> 
> Please ignore my ends. I can't flat iron well at all, and the comb chase method doesn't work with my fingers.


 

^^ I used to feel the same about the comb/chase method but I didnt' give up on it (I did acouple times before), and now I'm pretty much a pro. so don't give up.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

A bandana to hold my twists while I sleep

ETA: why r my pics posting sideways now?!?! Grrrrr


----------



## MzSwift

Anakinsmomma

You are so cute!


----------



## Arian

My Happy Nappy Twists

I'm experimenting. Excuse the background...my grandmother is a female Fred Sanford...



Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## Jazzlyric

High Ponytail


----------



## WriterGirl

Still hanging tough with these Senegalese twists. About 5 weeks now. Today I did a prepoo with coconut oil, tea tree oil and diluted AOGPB. Then used some braid shampoo to get my scalp good and clean. 












Will probably take them down first of August.


----------



## BlaqBella

WriterGirl is that all yours or did you use extensions? Gorgeous.


----------



## WriterGirl

BlaqBella Oh no, girl. A braider used about 2 1/2 paks of 1b Kanekalon. 

My natural hair is about 6-7 inches. She did a good job though. I'll definitely go to her next summer.


----------



## leiah

ponytail


----------



## Anakinsmomma

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma
> 
> You are so cute!



Why thank you kindly


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

greenandchic- love the hair...you are really pretty btw!



greenandchic said:


> High puff on 3rd day hair.
> 
> Yes to Carrots Conditioner as a leave in
> Raw, plain shea butter (set with a scarf) to hold edges back


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

qchelle you are too cute!

NappyNelle I flove your hair!


----------



## bajandoc86

Did a twist out of the flexirod set on my bang.


----------



## Skiggle

^^^^^

Gorgeous!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Flat twisted front. Its a keeper.


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Did a twist out of the flexirod set on my bang.



I saw you on tumblr today miss thang.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

bajandoc86 said:


> Did a twist out of the flexirod set on my bang.


 Girl, you just have...IT.  I don't know what "it" is but you've got it.  Flawless


----------



## beautyintheyes

Corn rows on the side and a twist out Mohawk


----------



## IMFOCSD

My hair yestetday after fresh relaxer, color and flatiron..

The color..


----------



## pookaloo83

Mini twist out

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Rocky91

i did this on friday.
i'm in the twist/braid/bun challenge, so i am trying. lawd help me-i really prefer my hair out.
but this was cute enough so i'll do it again.
Did a protein treatment, cowashed, added shea moisture curl smoothie, and too much coconut oil. a lil ors edge control on the edges.








haha you get a glimpse of my boo's arm and his "wtf you doin" face.


----------



## bajandoc86

Rocky91 Your hair is so shiny! I love this look on you....


----------



## Rocky91

^^girl thank you kindly but that was a coconut oil overload!!
he patted my head and came away with some greasy hands lol


----------



## melissa-bee

My first attempted braidout. I used ecostyler blue hold 10.
The first few pics are when I took it out then I put a headband.  The roots were not dried properly so it was frizzing up. 
I had to throw that in a bun


----------



## virtuenow

Rocky91 your hair is really thriving.  It looks like it just sucks moisture up (in a good way).  Such juicy hair.


----------



## manter26

braids in a banana clip:


----------



## NappyNelle

manter26 Nail polish details please... lol


----------



## NappyNelle

After a long hot day and dancing at a BBQ. See my roots reverting?


----------



## manter26

NappyNelle said:


> manter26 Nail polish details please... lol



It's a coral, idk why it photographs orange. Mango Madness by ELF. I got a set of 5 spring colors last year at Big Lots for about $2.

Loving your hair in the feathered earring pic!!


----------



## NappyNelle

manter26 And I love yours! I'm still jealous that my minibraids would look nothing at all like  yours.  Thanks for sharing the polish; yours is pretty; I love corals.


----------



## bajandoc86

Tried my first turban today......


----------



## MaraWithLove

NappyNelle Beautiful as always, I LOVE the earrings! I'm a feather lover.


----------



## NappyNelle

Thanks MaraWithLove!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Flat twist-out on wet hair.



View attachment 157701


----------



## jamaica68

bajandoc86 you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

Here, I am newly relaxed.

I love this latest hair zing type hair toy and it makes me look like I have a fuller ponytail.


----------



## bajandoc86

jamaica68 Thank you!

kandiekj100 Beautiful hair!!


----------



## Arian

bajandoc86 said:


> Did a twist out of the flexirod set on my bang.



You have the most GORGEOUS skin    (Wonder what you do to get it   ) Seriously, though, you don't have a regimen posted somewhere?


----------



## kandiekj100

bajandoc86 said:


> @jamaica68 Thank you!
> 
> @kandiekj100 Beautiful hair!!


 
Thanks! You and your hair are gorgeous! You could have your hair in pink sponge rollers and you'd still rock the mess of it, I'm sure.


----------



## bajandoc86

Arian Thank you.....but keep in mind I am wearing a little foundation in that pic. funny enough my skin was the best as a teenager.  I drink lots of water, exercise. That's about it. Moisturise with an oil-free moisturizer. Ummm...yah. No real regimen to speak of.


----------



## BraunSugar

Braidout. Might be doing these more often now.


----------



## wavezncurlz

I  have no idea how I did this but my hair was out and hot so I threw it up - see my henna remnants in that searing sunlight today.


----------



## hannan

wavezncurlz said:


> I  have no idea how I did this but my hair was out and hot so I threw it up - see my henna remnants in that searing sunlight today.



wavezncurlz That red hint looks gorgeous!

I want to borrow bajandoc86 hands so I can make those beautiful styles! Sounds creepy but I love them all!


----------



## wavezncurlz

hannan said:


> @wavezncurlz That red hint looks gorgeous!
> 
> I want to borrow @bajandoc86 hands so I can make those beautiful styles! Sounds creepy but I love them all!


 

hannan Thanks! I never see the red b/c my hair seems so dark so it surprised me to see it in the picture. 

This is still one of my favorite threads. So many styles, textures, ideas... and a lot of growth from the first page to now.


----------



## LunadeMiel

This is how I'm wearing my hair today. It's a side ponytail turned into a bun.


----------



## -PYT

Protective Styling


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

Yarn Twists are back, with "sneakerhead" accessory I made.


----------



## LunadeMiel

-PYT said:


> Protective Styling


 
Please tell me how you did this . It's so beautiful.


----------



## BraunSugar

10WordzOrLess said:


> Yarn Twists are back, with "sneakerhead" accessory I made.



Love that Converse hair accessory. Very creative!


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

BraunSugar said:


> Love that Converse hair accessory. Very creative!


Thank You

I made a "brooch" as well.


----------



## wavezncurlz

working from home today and dc'ing in my Pocahontas braids.


----------



## wavezncurlz

10WordzOrLess said:


> Thank You
> 
> I made a "brooch" as well.


 10WordzOrLess
You are super creative. Do you sell your creations?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*I'll do anything to justify wearing sneakers past 23 years old...besides work out.*



wavezncurlz said:


> @10WordzOrLess
> You are super creative. Do you sell your creations?


 
Thank you

Nope, just out here trying to be cute


----------



## BraunSugar

Modified Twist & Curl


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## wavezncurlz

BraunSugar said:


> Modified Twist & Curl


 BraunSugar


How did you modify? What products did you use?


----------



## sunnieb

Out running errands trying not to look weird taking pics in my car.  




Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

I'm psyched - after I took my pocahantas braids down, this is the unexpected braidout I got.

 Braidouts never work for me but I was home all day and it set well. 


I am beginning to hate those layers now though.


----------



## BraunSugar

wavezncurlz said:


> @BraunSugar
> 
> 
> How did you modify? What products did you use?



I only three strand twist half the length of the hair, then rolled the other half on a perm rod. I didn't like the way it looked when I twist down to the end of my hair & roll it. I styled it using a homemade blend of crisco, aloe vera gel, castor oil, & grapeseed oil.


----------



## Arian

Puff w/ flower...


----------



## dachsies_rule!

Arian said:


> Puff w/ flower...


 
*Oooooooh, that is such a beautiful puff *


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My fro for the fourth 

And bonus DS twa

Eta: dagnabit sideways again! Sorry.


----------



## kandiekj100

First Braidout on relaxed hair 





Last night's prep


----------



## BraunSugar

Three strand twistout from last week. Forgot to post it. Prob my new fave hairstyle.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Happy Afro Independence Day


----------



## beautyintheyes

BraunSugar said:


> Modified Twist & Curl


 how did u get these curls!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

beautyintheyes said:


> how did u get these curls!!!



I twisted my hair halfway, then set the ends on perm rods.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## msbettyboop

1st attempt at curlformers. Awful experience sleeping in them.  





After I took them out. I didn't really part very well. Just felt around  and what not. 









No idea what to do with it so I just threw it into a bun. 





My hair was really really soft, flat and scalpy which made me a little  nervous but it seems this is the way curlformers work. I'm sure once I  wet my hair, it will return to its usual state.


----------



## -PYT

LunadeMiel Hey girl, I'm just seeing your post! thank you!  I two-strand twisted a couple rows in the back of my head and flat twisted the rest then pinned it up.  I learned to flat twist from youtube vids and practice!


----------



## Rocky91

msbettyboop said:


> 1st attempt at curlformers. Awful experience sleeping in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took them out. I didn't really part very well. Just felt around and what not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what to do with it so I just threw it into a bun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was really really soft, flat and scalpy which made me a little nervous but it seems this is the way curlformers work. I'm sure once I wet my hair, it will return to its usual state.


 oh hayell naw.
you mean to tell me you spent time and even lost a good night's sleep to get those purty curls just to put them into a bun??? 
girl, next time, just go through and seperate them a bit!


----------



## msbettyboop

Rocky91 said:


> oh hayell naw.
> you mean to tell me you spent time and even lost a good night's sleep to get those purty curls just to put them into a bun???
> girl, next time, just go through and seperate them a bit!



. I was just happy to get stretched hair without heat. I'm super style challenged. I have to watch millions of you tube vidoes just to figure out 1 style. I knew it was going to take a couple of tries before I learnt how to style a curlfomers set. I'm doing it again tomorrow and I'll try your suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## virtuenow

msbettyboop was the purpose of the curlformers to stretch your hair?  Or did you intend to wear it as a style.  Have you tried big braids or twists to stretch your hair?  I am looking for ways to stretch my 4b hair w/o heat.


----------



## msbettyboop

virtuenow said:
			
		

> msbettyboop was the purpose of the curlformers to stretch your hair?  Or did you intend to wear it as a style.  Have you tried big braids or twists to stretch your hair?  I am looking for ways to stretch my 4b hair w/o heat.



virtuenow, my primary purpose was to stretch my hair. I already did this initially via twists when air drying but it didn't turn out as straight or as smooth as the curl formers set. I have mostly 4b hair and I haven't used heat since February.


----------



## MzSwift

National Fro Day fro before the humidity-


----------



## Foxglove

MzSwift What products do you use for your braidouts?


----------



## MzSwift

Foxglove

I use Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition condish and a little oil (usually grapeseed). Or just some oil to get a poofier look.


----------



## Leslie_C

msbettyboop said:


> 1st attempt at curlformers. Awful experience sleeping in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I took them out. I didn't really part very well. Just felt around and what not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea what to do with it so I just threw it into a bun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair was really really soft, flat and scalpy which made me a little nervous but it seems this is the way curlformers work. I'm sure once I wet my hair, it will return to its usual state.


 
*scream* lol...you could have gently separated each curl into two or three pieces, then finger fluff or pick the roots only to get rid of the parts...worst case scenerio you could have done a curly updo with some hair out in the front!   Then you could revert to the bun on day two or three since it would still be stretched.


----------



## NappyNelle

BraunSugar What color/size perm rods do you use?

Today's topknot:






Braid out on flat ironed hair:


----------



## MzSwift

Yummy bun NappyNelle!
I see it's yellow season!


----------



## BraunSugar

NappyNelle said:


> BraunSugar What color/size perm rods do you use?
> 
> Today's topknot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braid out on flat ironed hair:



I use the gray rods


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Wore twists all week. Took em down tonight and will wear this twist out tmrw


----------



## LucieLoo12

Side pony with flower accessory ....


----------



## sunnieb

Sittin' at my desk



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## Victoria44

Mini twists


----------



## nakialovesshoes

LucieLoo12 said:


> Side phony pony with flower accessory ....



That doesn't look like a phony pony at all. Will you please share name, model, etc...? TIA...


----------



## LucieLoo12

*************deleted**********


----------



## Whirledpeas

I grew tired of flat-ironing my natural hair to have it go to afro status only hours later. This was my first time curing my hair with perm rods. Perfect do for causal Friday.


----------



## jprayze

It was too hot, so the high bun came in handy!


----------



## Arian

LucieLoo12 said:


> Side phony pony with flower accessory ....


 

LucieLoo12, your hair looks so soft and moisturized!  What do you use to moisturize?


----------



## NikkiQ

Stretched twist out in a ponytail



View attachment 2012-07-06 20.15.29.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## LucieLoo12

Arian said:


> @LucieLoo12, your hair looks so soft and moisturized! What do you use to moisturize?


 
Thanks!!!



Liv conditioner
Olive oil
Eco styler gel
Aussie Leave In spray

I keep it real simple...   Arian


----------



## NappyNelle

Pincurled:


----------



## pookaloo83

Hair in a puff. I had it down. I'll show it both ways. It's just too hot. Shrinkage started kicking in when it was down so I had to put it up for that reason too. Hate shrinkage.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Leesh

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Hair in a puff. I had it down. I'll show it both ways. It's just too hot. Shrinkage started kicking in when it was down so I had to put it up for that reason too. Hate shrinkage.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



pookaloo83,
You look so adorable, you have the cutest little features!

Your hair has grown so much!


----------



## coyacoy

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Hair in a puff. I had it down. I'll show it both ways. It's just too hot. Shrinkage started kicking in when it was down so I had to put it up for that reason too. Hate shrinkage.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Super cute pookaloo83.....how did u get that color?  Love!


----------



## whiteoleander91

deep conditioned for about 3 hours. fresh out of the shower and my hair feels very soft and moisturized.


----------



## pookaloo83

Thank you leesh and Coya.  Coya I used clairols box color. I think honey blonde. Just did the tips. 

The little bun is how I wore my hair to bed. The other bun is today. 

Just tucked my hair under.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Leesh

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Thank you leesh and Coya.  Coya I used clairols box color. I think honey blonde. Just did the tips.
> 
> The little bun is how I wore my hair to bed. The other bun is today.
> 
> Just tucked my hair under.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



YW! pookaloo83,
Both buns are cute...Your bedtime bun actually reminds me of my PS I posted wayyyy upthread a while back...I like it, it's really cute. That should also be an outdoors doo...


----------



## jprayze

The bun I wore to church today


My niece and I with our twin buns on Friday


----------



## pookaloo83

jprayze said:
			
		

> The bun I wore to church today
> 
> My niece and I with our twin buns on Friday



You guys look alike! She could be YOUR daughter! Lol

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83

Leesh said:
			
		

> YW! pookaloo83,
> Both buns are cute...Your bedtime bun actually reminds me of my PS I posted wayyyy upthread a while back...I like it, it's really cute. That should also be an outdoors doo...



Thanks. Yeah I like the bedtime one better. Lol

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## jprayze

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> You guys look alike! She could be YOUR daughter! Lol
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Ikr! Doesnt help that our glasses are similar too LOL


----------



## ashleymichelle1

wash & go


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair for bed. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## LaughingOctopus




----------



## Skiggle

*Blow-dry twist out.*


----------



## shortt29

Curlformers set


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Second try braidout...


----------



## pookaloo83

shortt29 said:
			
		

> Curlformers set



Pretty!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## grownwomanaz

Twists from this weekend and wash and go today.


----------



## Jazzlyric

Hair pinned up in front


----------



## shortt29

pookaloo83...Thanks!


----------



## shortt29

grownwomanaz said:


> Twists from this weekend and wash and go today.



That wash and go is pretty!!!


----------



## grownwomanaz

shortt29 Thank you. I rarely wash and go.


----------



## BklynHeart

Flat twists in front, regular twists in back pinned up in the back.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Twists in bun secured with hair sticks


----------



## jprayze

Dry flexirod set on flat ironed hair. Needed to give my straight hair some life!  Only kept the flexis in for 1.5 hrs this am.


----------



## Vshanell

4th day wash n' go. It held up well in this humidity.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## hair4romheaven

Pokahontas your hair looks lovely as always! but errrummm where can I get that necklace????? ;-)


----------



## Vshanell

hair4romheaven said:
			
		

> Pokahontas your hair looks lovely as always! but errrummm where can I get that necklace????? ;-)



hair4romheaven Thanks. I got it from Forever21 online.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> 4th day wash n' go. It held up well in this humidity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Love that lipstick on you!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Finally have a bun with no filler! Bun done on fresh braid-out using banana clip.


----------



## pookaloo83

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> Finally have a bun with no filler! Bun done on fresh braid-out using banana clip.



I always do my hair like this on twists but not on 'out' hair. Have to try this. Pretty. 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## .:Eden:.

Remoisturized my twists and put them in a bun. My hair is feelin juicyyyy.


----------



## swirl

Faux bob, nice alternative to bun


----------



## JeterCrazed

Lawd. Jeebuz.


----------



## shespoison

Yarn Braids


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

Me and my phony pony..


----------



## Anakinsmomma

JeterCrazed said:
			
		

> Lawd. Jeebuz.



Who is this gorgeous little girl?!


----------



## pookaloo83

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> Remoisturized my twists and put them in a bun. My hair is feelin juicyyyy.



And the look juicy!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Been out of the country on vacation the last two weeks and I just removed these mini braids.


----------



## whiteoleander91

did my sister's hair today!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Not today but my hair is the same


----------



## Altruisticoam

My hair today


----------



## Carmelella

4th of July me checking that my bun is holding up at work


----------



## Carmelella

It wouldn't show after I edited it although it showed the first time.  Last try


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

2nd day wash n go
















Sorry if I look crazy. Not wearing any makeup lol.


----------



## Vshanell

Old wng clipped up into a bun type thing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*This Week in Hair...Next week...Changes will be made.*





Half-Wigs and Length checks this week.

big changes coming


----------



## bajandoc86

NowIAmNappy said:


> Not today but my hair is the same


----------



## NappyNelle

NowIAmNappy You are so beautiful!

10WordzOrLess Are you relaxing?


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

*Good Guess!*

NappyNelle, 

I/My Hair ain't about that life.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

NappyNelle said:


> @NowIAmNappy You are so beautiful!
> 
> @10WordzOrLess Are you relaxing?



Awww you got me blushing thanks hunny


----------



## NappyNelle

Mini Twists:


----------



## Rocky91

i flat ironed monday night.
this was tuesday? i think.


----------



## jprayze

Took my bun out for the nite and added a couple of clip on extensions. Excuse the faces, a bit tired!


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=318887]Anakinsmomma[/USER] said:
			
		

> Who is this gorgeous little girl?!



Showed up in my FB feed. I have no idea.


----------



## JeterCrazed

There's got to be a better way.


----------



## Nova

NowIAmNappy said:


> Not today but my hair is the same




Just lovin the styles!  Can't wait until my is long enough to create these styles.


----------



## Nova

MzSwift said:


> National Fro Day fro before the humidity-




Your hair is so pretty!   I love the color.  Thinking of coloring my hair close to your color but I'm hesitant because I applied a texturizer to loosen my super 
4b texture.   Keep inspiring!!!


----------



## Nova

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Hair styled with ecostyler, first time I've ever worn it out in its natural state. It looked like this when I left the house but the roots continued to grow and got too puffy, I will use more gel next time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Very pretty.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

i don't always like ponytails, but sometimes i want to get my hair out of the way so I don a snood


----------



## kandake

Puff bun on stretched hair.


----------



## Auburn

Too busy blinking  sorry


----------



## JeterCrazed

Me: Take a picture of my hair for the forum.
*flash*
Sister: The picture is over exposed. 

Me: Lemme see ...

Oh, Chile. They don't care. They just wanna see the hair.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Keeping my girls in twisted styles this summer.


----------



## JeterCrazed

^^^ Oooh, la la!!


----------



## pookaloo83

My trusty dusty hat today.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR

I've been rocking a wash and go this summer, but in getting lazy I just pulled it up into a high pony.


----------



## jprayze

Today's roller set


----------



## pookaloo83

Twist out.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## WriterGirl

Whoa chile, took out the Sengelase twists this weekend.  Tried a curlformer set on my now all natural hair. This will blow up in this humidity but it will be a good stretch for a twist out and/or bun later this week.


----------



## Leslie_C

WriterGirl said:


> Whoa chile, took out the Sengelase twists this weekend.  Tried a curlformer set on my now all natural hair. This will blow up in this humidity but it will be a good stretch for a twist out and/or bun later this week.


 
@ Writergirl, that is so pretty! Ive been doing curlformer sets when Im not too lazy on my transitioning hair and they smooth the new growt out very nicely. Would you mind telling me how you did yours? Wet, damp, or dry hair? And what product? In the winter Ill bet you can wear it as a style without it reverting much!


----------



## LadyRaider

So pretty, Writer Girl!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Cozumel cruise hair - July 7, 2012


----------



## -PYT

Flat twist-out to side-puff:


----------



## itsjusthair88

I twisted my hair in my version of "mini-twists" (not as tiny as I see on some beautiful heads around here and YT) and HALLELUJAH I can wear my twists in a bun...a top knot at that!!!! I am sooo excited, I finally feel like my hair is growing! Beautiful heads ladies!


----------



## WriterGirl

Leslie_C This time I only used Shea Moisture Curl Milk and sealed my ends with Dax on soaking wet hair. Girl, that humidity laughed at my hair.  It's up in a curly puff right now.

I usually do my sets with on wet hair using Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine and seal with Dax which holds up to the humidity a little better. Usually two days at least.

In the Winter/Fall, when humidity is not such an issue, it may not be as bad though. We'll see.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

A new product did me dirty so I had to slap this bad boy on


----------



## MyTea

MzSwift said:
			
		

> National Fro Day fro before the humidity-



You are my hair idol!!! Love it


----------



## MzSwift

Thanks so much, Nova and MyTea!:Blush2:


----------



## ScorpioRising

Hi, long time lurker here, finally got the courage (and the funds lol) to subscribe  

My hair isn't long just yet though (b/w 6 - 7 inches stretched) , formerly relaxed and BC'ed in Sept. of last yr.


----------



## bajandoc86

Welcome ScorpioRising!


----------



## ScorpioRising

bajandoc86 said:


> Welcome @ScorpioRising!



Thank you bajandoc86!


----------



## ronnie78

ScorpioRising you and your hair are beautiful!!!


----------



## Ebonybunny

My wash n go for work


----------



## kandiekj100

Trying something a little different for me

Messy sidebun with braided semi-headband thingy, lol


----------



## WriterGirl

Stretched my hair in twists (no product) and then put in in a puff and folded down the sides to create a faux bun.


----------



## shortt29

kandiekj100 said:


> Trying something a little different for me
> 
> Messy sidebun with braided semi-headband thingy, lol



That looks cute!


----------



## ScorpioRising

ronnie78 said:


> @ScorpioRising you and your hair are beautiful!!!




thank you !!  :Blush2:


----------



## Victoria44

took out my mini-twists b/c I was bored and I thought my wash puffs were cute lol












old braid out


----------



## jprayze

3rd day roller set


----------



## Rocky91

Victoria44, so i'm hating hard right now that ONE of your puffs is just about the size of all my hair in a puff.
*curses my low density hair*


----------



## Victoria44

Rocky91 LOL that's funny because I'm always hating that you could get your buns and ponytails so sleek and smooth, it's not fair


----------



## Bozcurls

new here
just wanted to share!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Victoria44

Last night's puff before I wash and put mini twists back in today/tomorrow

same stuff, diff day... i'm so bored w/ my hair lol


----------



## NikkiQ

Victoria44 if you're bored with that beautiful head of hair, I will GLADLY take it off your hands!!!


----------



## shortt29

Today's bun...


----------



## sky035

I cut off my of the bone straight relaxed ends in June due to heat damage etc. My hair is still slightly texturized here and not completely natural as I was one month post when I got the cut .


----------



## shortt29

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> I cut off my of the bone straight relaxed ends in June due to heat damage etc. My hair is still slightly texturized here and not completely natural as I was one month post when I got the cut .



I love it! Looks great


----------



## NikkiQ

That's hot right? 



View attachment 2012-07-19 08.33.08.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## grownwomanaz

shortt29 Lovely bun and earrings.


----------



## Victoria44

NikkiQ I don't want to give it away just yet lol


----------



## hairsothick

Half-arsed blow out in preparation for mini twists.


----------



## dachsies_rule!

NikkiQ said:


> That's hot right?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 160481
> 
> Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


 
*I need a story for that pic *


----------



## NikkiQ

dachsies_rule! Living in Puerto Rico...not working...too much time on my hands


----------



## truequeen06

hairsothick, your hair is gorgeous!  I'm so jealous of the thickness.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Ecostyler wash n go...


----------



## whiteoleander91

From earlier in the day:








Ended up flat ironing my hurr. Used a round brush and Tresemme Heat Tamer spray to blow dry. Best blow out ever! My hair felt soo silky and I got my roots pretty straight. Sprayed a lil more HT before I went over it with the flat iron. My hair feels sooooooo soft and silky! It looks poofy here  but it was very straight right after I had done it, I swear! lol. I know now that serum and grease don't work well for my natural hair when it comes to blow drying/flat ironing. The HT spray is awesome :3


blown out hair:











flat ironed!:











:3


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Look what that dang hat did to my hair!! :heated:

It's ok, it's an excuse to flat twist it. Or a braid out...


----------



## january noir

Bozcurls said:


> new here
> just wanted to share!



Welcome to LHCF!  Bozcurls


----------



## vmerie

Here is how my hair looks right now.  I am taking out my twists tonight to begin the Curly Girl Method.


----------



## bajandoc86

Victoria44 You really have a gorgeous head of hair.

hairsothick.....wow!  

vmerie How long is your hair stretched? I am aiming for a twisted pony like this. Might take me a couple yrs. LOL.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

my latest instagram hair post -- hair is in single twists and then clipped into a banana clip.


----------



## vmerie

bajandoc86 said:


> Victoria44 You really have a gorgeous head of hair.
> 
> hairsothick.....wow!
> 
> vmerie How long is your hair stretched? I am aiming for a twisted pony like this. Might take me a couple yrs. LOL.



bajandoc86

Hey!  It is BSL stretched.  You are definitely on your way!


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair yesterday

Braidout.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to Reggae Sumfest in Montego Bay, Ja. Had a BALL! 

This was my look and hair for the show.











And here is my twist out before and after the humidity..

Before:






After:


----------



## Rocky91

^^gorgeous!! you and the hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair does the same thing after humidity.


----------



## Victoria44

bajandoc86 thank you,  and your skin and hair are flawless!!


----------



## jprayze

Twists 



After removing twists 



After styling


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Prepping for a pony...







Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

My updo for the next 2 weeks....







Thank you Rocky91 and Victoria44.


----------



## Vshanell

Some wng's.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## missyanne

bajandoc86 said:


> My updo for the next 2 weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you @Rocky91 and @Victoria44.


this is very pretty


----------



## fairyhairy

bajandoc86  lovely! so jelly at these styles - I need to start learning!


----------



## Hairsnob

Decided to go back to the tried and true side bun for the summer. Had to add some track hair around it to make it look fuller.


----------



## .:Eden:.

Braid out


----------



## bajandoc86

.:Eden:. just BEAUTIFUL! This is my goal look for a braid out/twistout in terms of length and body. Sigh....one day, one day.


----------



## Blkprincess

Rocky91 said:


> @Victoria44, so i'm hating hard right now that ONE of your puffs is just about the size of all my hair in a puff.
> *curses my low density hair*



mine is about 1/4 of one puff, if I'm lucky...her hair is gorgeous


----------



## jprayze

The lighting is not that good but this is my 2nd day Twistout


----------



## pookaloo83

.:Eden:. said:
			
		

> Braid out



Good grief! 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## LynnieB

Two ponypuffs/tails (can't pull off the one puff look) with some throwback ecostyler brown gel to tame it.

The little curlies came out so cute I couldn't resist to capture the moment


----------



## westNDNbeauty

used a new DC and moisturizer oil combo. about to style my hair. tutorial will be posted on my youtube by next week.


----------



## SkySurfer

i'm back with my crochet braids!
I used kinky hair this time, and styled them in a low bun with a flower at the back :



Sorry guys I have a mean case of shiny face today


----------



## Anakinsmomma

SkySurfer said:
			
		

> i'm back with my crochet braids!
> I used kinky hair this time, and styled them in a low bun with a flower at the back :
> 
> Sorry guys I have a mean case of shiny face today



I love it!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Not quite dry braid out.  Let see what the humidity does to it...


Excuse the face.... Still trying to figure out the second camera on my phone...


----------



## LuvlyRain3

Braidout for today


----------



## Raspberry

SkySurfer said:


> i'm back with my crochet braids!
> I used kinky hair this time, and styled them in a low bun with a flower at the back :
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I have a mean case of shiny face today



Aww, you're so pretty @SkySurfer


----------



## MzSwift

SkySurfer said:


> i'm back with my crochet braids!
> I used kinky hair this time, and styled them in a low bun with a flower at the back :
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I have a mean case of shiny face today


 
SkySurfer

OMG, I love those!! 
What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## vmerie

MzSwift said:


> SkySurfer
> 
> OMG, I love those!!
> What kind of hair did you use?



I agree.


----------



## ms-gg

vmerie said:


> I agree.




Woooo lady vmerie! Where have you been hiding


----------



## vmerie

ms-gg said:


> Woooo lady vmerie! Where have you been hiding


   I've been living life.  New career and new baby keeping me busy. 

BTW  Your hair is so lush!!  Off to visit your youtube.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My Marge Simpson pineapple nite wrap, lol. My kids just about died.


----------



## SkySurfer

Raspberry said:


> Aww, you're so pretty @SkySurfer



Aww thanks Raspberry!


----------



## SkySurfer

MzSwift said:


> SkySurfer
> 
> OMG, I love those!!
> What kind of hair did you use?



MzSwift I used Soft 'n' Silky Afro Kinky twist hair  in 2, with 27 and 33 highlights


----------



## Kindheart

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> My Marge Simpson pineapple nite wrap, lol. My kids just about died.



You know at first glance i thought it was a fat white man leaning over wearing a t shirt and no underwear .....LOL i was like wth??


----------



## Kindheart

I ll be back with a better one


----------



## sunnieb

Goofin' around at my desk today waiting on these dern reports to finish downloading:





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## jamaica68

Kindheart said:


> You know at first glance i thought it was a fat white man leaning over wearing a t shirt and no underwear .....LOL i was like wth??



You ain't the only one.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Twist out from twists that have been in for about 5 weeks...


----------



## wavezncurlz

A Braid-out ponytail and a few of my new sticks.


----------



## kandiekj100

Today's twisout - I did 5 flattwists with rollers on the ends.

It's so funny, b/c irl I like my right side (the last pic) better, but in photos I think the left side looks (1st two pics) better. Oh well.


----------



## wavezncurlz

I  my hairfork. And I like my updo today - not sure how I did it though and if I can replicate.


----------



## NikkiQ

Morning mop top



View attachment 2012-07-28 08.27.37.jpg

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## AtlantaJJ

bajandoc86 said:


> Went to Reggae Sumfest in Montego Bay, Ja. Had a BALL!
> 
> This was my look and hair for the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my twist out before and after the humidity..
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



OMG, that's exactly what happens to my twistouts in humidity. I am looking for a holding product that can help prevent that if one exists!

You and your hair are lovely!


----------



## MzSwift

Ooh, NikkiQ, I'm in LOVE!!  It looks so fluffy!!


----------



## Philippians413




----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:
			
		

> Ooh, NikkiQ, I'm in LOVE!!  It looks so fluffy!!



 that means a lot coming from you and that lush head of hair MzSwift

Sent by me from my Android phone.Boom


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

All I really know WnG (with kccc and Tresemme Naturals)

View attachment 2012-07-28 16.59.04.jpg


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to church today  I separated the twists and pinned it back up.






Closeup of the front...was trying for a multilayered pompadour thingy..
(instagram pic)


----------



## westNDNbeauty

It started as a flat twisted bun...





And then morphed in flat twisted side twist out.


----------



## Philippians413

^ *drools*


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Straightened my hair on Thursday on a whim.


----------



## laurend085

Side bun..


----------



## -PYT

hairsothick said:
			
		

> Half-arsed blow out in preparation for mini twists.



hairsothick did I miss pics of your mini twists?  #stalk


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:
			
		

> hairsothick did I miss pics of your mini twists?  #stalk



Lol. No. Here ya go:


----------



## bajandoc86

^^^  

The amount of hair at the back of your head.....equals ALL the hair on my head. *goes and rubs some castor oil on scalp*


----------



## Kindheart

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> It started as a flat twisted bun...
> 
> And then morphed in flat twisted side twist out.



Oh my gosh i love these pics,so pretty ,your hair looks so soft and healthy


----------



## hairsothick

When shrinkage attacks (after a cowash):


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

hairsothick said:
			
		

> When shrinkage attacks (after a cowash):



Your hair is still lovely shrunken or stretched.


----------



## Arian

The usual....twistouts!!







Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## swirl

My big badass bun


----------



## MzSwift

hairsothick said:


> Lol. No. Here ya go:


 

Oh. My. Gsh!!


----------



## jprayze

Today's hair


----------



## wavezncurlz

swirl said:


> My big badass bun



That is BADASS! <3


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My fold under puff bun using a banana clip and some bobby pins...needs more tucking, lol.


----------



## bajandoc86

When I went back to Barbados couple weeks ago, my sis wanted to have a twist out for church just like me. So I did her hair in medium sized twists the night before and this was the end result. She LOVED it.


----------



## Rocky91

^^awww baby sis is so cute! U have a mini me!


----------



## bajandoc86

Rocky91 It's nuts. You can't tell us apart in baby pics, toddler pics, nothing. Even though we are 13 yrs apart, people will call her my name.

When she was like 4 she told mummy that it's not fair ...."I am ME!" I cracked UP. Poor thing. I love her to pieces.


----------



## msbettyboop

Spent a few weeks playing with my new flexi 8s 







 

Tried twists on my entire head this weekend for the first time and still stunned I was able to do it although it ended up frizzy. Here it is after I undid the twists. I used water and shea butter mixed with oils. Shrinkage is something else!






I admired myself for an hour then threw it in a protective updo. I think my lazy a** will stick with this method for the rest of the summer. I really need to get into hair accessories! It would have made the updo much more prettier.


----------



## jprayze

Twist out


----------



## shortt29

bajandoc86 said:


> @Rocky91 It's nuts. You can't tell us apart in baby pics, toddler pics, nothing. Even though we are 13 yrs apart, people will call her my name.
> 
> When she was like 4 she told mummy that it's not fair ...."I am ME!" I cracked UP. Poor thing. I love her to pieces.




You DEFINITELY have a mini version of you!!!! Baby sis is adorable!


----------



## jamaica68

bajandoc86 said:


> When I went back to Barbados couple weeks ago, my sis wanted to have a twist out for church just like me. So I did her hair in medium sized twists the night before and this was the end result. She LOVED it.




bajandoc86 Ok that's it, how is it possible that there are two of you with gorgeous hair?!  

Shout out to Barbados, my parents are bajan.


----------



## faithVA

bajandoc86 said:


> ^^^
> 
> The amount of hair at the back of your head.....equals ALL the hair on my head. *goes and rubs some castor oil on scalp*


 
I know. It's amazing. My eyeballs fell out of my head.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

A couple of pics of today's twistout.

View attachment 2012-08-02 17.27.45.jpg



View attachment 2012-08-02 17.27.45.jpg


----------



## thehappyserver

My first attempt at twisting my hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

darn it, brb


----------



## whiteoleander91

and I'm back lol. technical difficulties :3

some WnGs


----------



## Damaged but not out

bajandoc86


OoO i remember when she was tiny! cuh dear, i'm really getting too old...


----------



## MaraWithLove

Took out my braids and dyed my hair black about a week ago. Put my hair in chunky twists last night randomly before sleeping and omg finally a decent chunky twist-out! 

The last picture is after the humidity got to me!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Just twisted my hair.



View attachment 2012-08-04 23.31.22.jpg



View attachment 2012-08-04 23.33.47.jpg

I am sleepy now.


----------



## greenbees

Yesterday was wash day so I attempted a side bun so I could run some errands 

Sorry the pictures sideways, I'm posting from my phone


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

bajandoc86 Your sister and her hair are too pretty!!

thehappyserver Excellent job!!


----------



## -PYT

Here are mine hairsothick finally finished the other night


----------



## hairsothick

-PYT said:


> Here are mine hairsothick finally finished the other night



Beautiful! They look great!


----------



## jprayze

Wash n go pinned to the side


----------



## Damaged but not out

Mini Braids


First I put clay
[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/006-9.jpg[/IMG]

Then I rinsed and conditioned

[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/014-8.jpg[/IMG]

Airdried with Giovanni Direct leave-in, grapeseed and coconut oil
[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/017-6.jpg[/IMG][IMG][IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/019-5.jpg

Done





[IMG][IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/034-4.jpg[/IMG]

Braidout Day 3

[IMG]http://i630.photobucket.com/albums/uu30/krist_04/057-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LilMissRed

Good lawd!!!!!!  u ladies are really killing these twists!!!


----------



## manter26

I've had my mini braids out for almost a week now. I wore some wash and goes:


then I flat ironed + flexi rodded on a whim last night because next week is my 3 yr natural mark. 

I'll probably wear my hair out all of August then back to mini braids for September.


----------



## Vshanell

Some wng's.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Hairness

@pokahantas - Gorgeous!!


----------



## WriterGirl

My big fluffy twistout -- thanks to the ATL humidity.  I actually like it though.











I twisted hair on Saturday using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie, which has glycerin in it -- so I knew it would puff out. It's all good though.


----------



## Jazzlyric

My hair days have been boring as of late , just bunning . So just posting my little girl's wash and go ponytail.


----------



## bajandoc86

Another updo...Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

bajandoc86 said:


> Another updo...Pretty happy with this one.



You can do some hair !!  O M Goodness, your hair is so pretty!


----------



## shortt29

Jazzlyric said:


> My hair days have been boring as of late , just bunning . So just posting my little girl's wash and go ponytail.



Adorable!!!!


----------



## napbella

Girl if u dont go somewhere with this banging style! This right here is the bizness!! Ooh you make me wanna be nappy so bad!


----------



## jprayze

Roller set...I was kinda rushing last nite but I'm making progress on my technique.  



This is what my hair looks like when wet. Natural 3b/3c idk???


----------



## bajandoc86

Thank you AtlantaJJ and napbella!


----------



## Vshanell

Braid out gone wrong lol

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

some more pics from when I straightened my hair a few weeks ago. it had really started to poof at this point lol


----------



## Mandy4610

I havent posted in a hot minute...I have been lazy, so this is what has been on my head for the last almost 5 weeks






























After almost 5 weeks, lets just say, I need to stop being lazy and take these cornrows out


----------



## Seamonster

Mandy4610 I love that style, gorgeous


----------



## BklynHeart

Mandy4610 that is gorgeous! Did you use natural or synthetic hair?


----------



## Curlykale

@MaraWithLove wow what a cute hairstyle! your hair is growing so nicely and it looks very healthy, you must be doing something right there!

(off to see all the other amazing pictures in this thread)


----------



## Mandy4610

BklynHeart said:


> Mandy4610 that is gorgeous! Did you use natural or synthetic hair?


Thanks BklynHeart I used synthetic hair.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Mandy4610 I love that style and its still beautiful 5 weeks later, amazing! I need to up my skills or fly you out here lol.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first puff born out of an epic twist out fail.... Added a flower just because.


----------



## laurend085

Failed wash n go, style n go etc. They all turn out looking something like this which is why I end up pulling it back.   Pre shrinkage

















 I think it's because my hair has multiple strands that look something like this a nice curl esp toward the bottom. 







Then a good portion of will look like this. Really fuzzy really no curl pattern for the first 3-4 in then the rest is curly again. I would compare to the new growth you have before getting a perm except this is w/curly hair. These fuzzy sections are what's messing it up I think v


----------



## MaraWithLove

Curlykale Pleasant as always, thank you so much! I've found that being patient and doing less with my hair = more hair/retention to do things with!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This is a bantu knot out on an old twist out


----------



## Mandy4610

grownwomanaz said:


> @Mandy4610 I love that style and its still beautiful 5 weeks later, amazing! I need to up my skills or fly you out here lol.


grownwomanaz, Thanks. I wish it still looked like that five weeks later, girl those pics are from 5 weeks ago. Now the style looks beat up and needs to go, but I have been lazy.


----------



## Jazzlyric

Wash and Go . I used Giovanni Direct leave In , let it dry and fluffed


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

View attachment 2012-08-08 22.00.55.jpg



View attachment 2012-08-08 16.10.46.jpg


----------



## Kindheart

jprayze said:
			
		

> Roller set...I was kinda rushing last nite but I'm making progress on my technique.
> 
> This is what my hair looks like when wet. Natural 3b/3c idk???



3b/c mine is similar but loser


----------



## jprayze

3rd after roller set = ponytail . I have to get better...


----------



## whiteoleander91

tryin something a little different


----------



## NikkiQ

whiteoleander91 I always love seeing your wash and gos! It's like your hair is growing right before our eyes and it looks great.


----------



## whiteoleander91

awwwww NikkiQ thank you sooo much!! that is such a sweet thing to say :3


----------



## Michelle79

whiteoleander91 your curls are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Michelle79 thaaank you!!


----------



## ScorpioRising

Today, 2nd day twist out pinned up at the sides


----------



## pookaloo83

ScorpioRising said:
			
		

> Today, 2nd day twist out pinned up at the sides



You're pretty! Your hair too!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## bajandoc86

ScorpioRising said:


> Today, 2nd day twist out pinned up at the sides



Love, Love, LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScorpioRising

pookaloo83 said:


> You're pretty! Your hair too!
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Thank you !! :Blush2:



bajandoc86 said:


> Love, Love, LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!




thank you!!!


----------



## Bozcurls

Lovely weather we have been having lately.  Barely mid 80's.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Detangled after wearing twists/twistouts for 6 days.



View attachment 2012-08-10 23.31.01.jpg



View attachment 2012-08-10 23.30.39.jpg


----------



## SummerSolstice

Just got a cut a few days ago...

thinking about making a thread about it because my hair on the sides was definitely cut  shorter but my fro looks longer... a good hair cut can really make a difference.


----------



## jprayze

SummerSolstice said:
			
		

> Just got a cut a few days ago...
> 
> thinking about making a thread about it because my hair on the sides was definitely cut  shorter but my fro looks longer... a good hair cut can really make a difference.



You are right...I love the shaping! Did you get a natural stylist to cut it?


----------



## jprayze

My mini braids


----------



## vmerie

Fresh co-washed hair after my DC treatment.  Currently on youtube looking for ideas on how I should style it.


----------



## SummerSolstice

jprayze said:


> You are right...I love the shaping! Did you get a natural stylist to cut it?



my best friend cut it for me. she's a stylist too and she was like ok, im cutting your hair today


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## jprayze

Im rocking my lil minis! Lol


----------



## laurend085

Shrinkage Shot! Not perfect. I was in the car. 

See the top is around nl, the actual length is..somewhere..I consider myself just a little past sl not quite apl.


----------



## pookaloo83

laurend085 said:


> Shrinkage Shot! Not perfect. I was in the car.
> 
> See the top is around nl, the actual length is..somewhere..I consider myself just a little past sl not quite apl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163355
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163357




Ummm You look APL to me!


----------



## laurend085

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Ummm You look APL to me!





At a glance it looks that way...but I feel it has to be up under my pit all around.  That's just me though and my funny ways


----------



## hair_rehab

Twist and curl that turned out a little frizzy


----------



## Arian

The crazy! Some defined twists mixed in with some frizz and fuzz!


----------



## -PYT

hair_rehab said:
			
		

> Twist and curl that turned out a little frizzy



Perfection!!! I must try this someday.


----------



## LucieLoo12

bajandoc86

So I am taking this hairstyle . I loovvveeee it. So I was showing one of my friends who does styles like this and she said that it is individual twists but the front of them are to the scalp? Is this correct? How long did the style take to do?>


bajandoc86 said:


> Another updo...Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## bajandoc86

LucieLoo12 LOL! Glad you love it. 

I divided my head into 3 sections...a skinny middle section which I two-strand twisted. And two sides. I flat twisted the sides (to the scalp) at at the end finished it off with a two strand twist. I then pinned the twists in the middle.

Vid Showing how I got started with the style. (the cam is crappy - forgive me. lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATnYO-evo0

HTH!


----------



## LucieLoo12

bajandoc86

Thanks!!! The video will def help!!!!! Im going to show it to her. I'm getting it done on Friday...




bajandoc86 said:


> @LucieLoo12 LOL! Glad you love it.
> 
> I divided my head into 3 sections...a skinny middle section which I two-strand twisted. And two sides. I flat twisted the sides (to the scalp) at at the end finished it off with a two strand twist. I then pinned the twists in the middle.
> 
> Vid Showing how I got started with the style. (the cam is crappy - forgive me. lol)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ATnYO-evo0
> 
> HTH!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Twists done on wet hair. Now I know why I hated my twists /twistouts....dry hair comes out better for me. I'm wearing a twistout today but I'm really not feeling it. I can't wait to get home & redo them.


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Jazzlyric

Another wash and Go


----------



## BostonMaria

Simple ponytail 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent From Mah Phone

Side views and a frontal shot.


----------



## Blairx0

Jazzlyric said:


> Another wash and Go



I want my hair to be like yours when it grows up!


----------



## winona

Just finished another set of crochet braids

Freetress Water Wave in 1B and 1B/33


----------



## g.lo

you guys are so talented!!!!!!! wow


----------



## pookaloo83

Messy bun hair got rained on. Anyway I plan on bunning for one week straight. Let's see how that works! Ha!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

[USER=23876 said:
			
		

> pookaloo83[/USER];16626357]Messy bun hair got rained on. Anyway I plan on bunning for one week straight. Let's see how that works! Ha!
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone




Looking juicy!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Rocking this for the week.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Last nights updo thingy


----------



## vmerie

westNDNbeauty said:


> Rocking this for the week.



I love this!


----------



## swirl

beach hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Lazy day hair prep n style


----------



## Poohbear

hair_rehab said:


> Twist and curl that turned out a little frizzy
> 
> *sorry if it's upside down, still figuring out how to rotate it*



hair_rehab - u look like nikkimae2003 from youtube in that pic!


----------



## Damaged but not out

Wash, plop and go.


----------



## Raspberry

westNDNbeauty said:


> Rocking this for the week.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Raspberry said:
			
		

> This is gorgeous!


 
What she said. I may have to steall this !


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Okay lovelies this is how I've been wearing my hair since Saturday... A style inspired by ladies here (bajandoc86 and westNDNbeauty) also some on YouTube.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

The curls were falling.The relaxed part of my transitioning hair in the front is below chin length. That's just too long and it gets on my nerves when it is hanging in my face so here is what I did with it today. I pinned the curls up so they are not all in my face past my eyes. I might reset the front I haven't made up my mind yet...


----------



## pookaloo83

Before and after. Continuing to bun.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## ilong

winona said:


> Just finished another set of crochet braids
> 
> Freetress Water Wave in 1B and 1B/33


 

Winona your crochet braids are beautiful and so are you.  Did you do them yourself?  I would love to get my hair done EXACTLY like your picture


----------



## Vshanell

Poofy twist-out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Tried my updo thingy again. It came out better... I finally figured out how to flat twist!

Eta: why are they sideways?!?!


----------



## jprayze

Washed my minis and put them in a bun. Some are starting to unravel but I didn't bother to rebrand.


----------



## winona

[USER=306389 said:
			
		

> ilong[/USER];16641167]Winona your crochet braids are beautiful and so are you.  Did you do them yourself?  I would love to get my hair done EXACTLY like your picture



Thanks  Yes I did them myself.  I made about 16 cornrows straight back until about 2 inches.  The last 2 inches I made a braid kinda like a snake to catch my nape for the duration.  This way I have only 1 braid to sew up.  I used about 3 pack of hair most of which is at the top so as it falls you won't be able to see the braids.  The longest I have kept them in is for a month.  This time I am shooting for 6 weeks because school starts the end of this month and I would like to do my hair the last weekend of every month.  HTH


----------



## crlsweetie912

pookaloo83 said:


> Before and after. Continuing to bun.
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Pook your hair is GROWING SO DAGGONE MUCH!!!!


----------



## SkySurfer

Braid and curl clipped back. Gotta love shrinkage.


----------



## pookaloo83

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Pook your hair is GROWING SO DAGGONE MUCH!!!!



Thanks! 

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## caliscurls

jprayze said:
			
		

> Washed my minis and put them in a bun. Some are starting to unravel but I didn't bother to rebrand.



Your hair looks so silky  I like your mini's


----------



## ilong

winona said:


> Thanks Yes I did them myself. I made about 16 cornrows straight back until about 2 inches. The last 2 inches I made a braid kinda like a snake to catch my nape for the duration. This way I have only 1 braid to sew up. I used about 3 pack of hair most of which is at the top so as it falls you won't be able to see the braids. The longest I have kept them in is for a month. This time I am shooting for 6 weeks because school starts the end of this month and I would like to do my hair the last weekend of every month. HTH


 

Thank you.  I wouldn't be able to leave my house if I tried to do cornrow braid.  I would have to go to a shop and have someone do it for me.   I think I will let my braider see your pic and see if she can dup it.


----------



## winona

[USER=306389 said:
			
		

> ilong[/USER];16646697]Thank you.  I wouldn't be able to leave my house if I tried to do cornrow braid.  I would have to go to a shop and have someone do it for me.   I think I will let my braider see your pic and see if she can dup it.




The cool thing is when I first started doing crochet braids my cornrows were horrible but you couldn't see them under the curly hair.  Good luck. I hope it comes out perfect for you.


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hurr right now. looks okay in pics, in person it's kinda crazy lol. had it up in a bun for a little bit, took it down and now it's all fluffy and stuff.


----------



## manter26

Did a braid out for the first time since I took my braids out...going back to wash and goes tomorrow cuz I'm swimming.

Day 1 my hair looked like my siggie. The right side didn't dry at all.  I used Giovanni Direct Leave in on my wet hair. Sprayed with AVJ and water mix if it got dry. I used grapeseed oil all over and some castor oil on my edges. I then wet my ends and put Kinky kurly custard on them to get my curl back. I put a few blobs in my palms, rubbed then distributed it on the length of my braids. My hair is soooooo soft.

Day 2 I rebraided dry the next night then put water on my ends so they would curl again. The braidout was really defined! It was a great braidout except for some little flakes at the root.  I may have to get another jar of kinky kurly after all. 

This is day 2 before humidity sorta (I went outside once).


nails are opi half calf soy latte with wet&wild hannah pinktana on top.


ETA since I'm in my fotki: a braidout from 2 years ago. I used to be feeling myself with this little braidout. thinking 'oh my hurr is getting so big' 

deleted image...


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> Did a braid out for the first time since I took my braids out...going back to wash and goes tomorrow cuz I'm swimming.
> 
> Day 1 my hair looked like my siggie. The right side didn't dry at all.  I used Giovanni Direct Leave in on my wet hair. Sprayed with AVJ and water mix if it got dry. I used grapeseed oil all over and some castor oil on my edges. I then wet my ends and put Kinky kurly custard on them to get my curl back. I put a few blobs in my palms, rubbed then distributed it on the length of my braids. My hair is soooooo soft.
> 
> Day 2 I rebraided dry the next night then put water on my ends so they would curl again. The braidout was really defined! It was a great braidout except for some little flakes at the root.  I may have to get another jar of kinky kurly after all.
> 
> This is day 2 before humidity sorta (I went outside once).
> 
> ignore the hump, and my bangs are doing weird things
> 
> nails are opi half calf soy latte with wet&wild hannah pinktana on top.
> 
> ETA since I'm in my fotki: a braidout from 2 years ago. I used to be feeling myself with this little braidout. thinking 'oh my hurr is getting so big'



Just beautiful! Love!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:


> Just beautiful! Love!
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Thanks Pook! You are one of my hair inspirations! One of these days I will kick my laziness to the curb and braid or twist my hair regularly...one of these days.


----------



## whiteoleander91

manter26 so pretty! and you are beautiful :3 !


----------



## manter26

whiteoleander91 said:


> manter26 so pretty! and you are beautiful :3 !



 thank you!


----------



## jprayze

So it wouldn't be me unless I had my niece get her hair exactly like mine lol

Her mini braids for back to school!


----------



## NappyNelle

jprayze I loooove when your niece makes guest appearances!


----------



## BobbieDoll

My wash and go that I pulled back


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This is my banana clipped pin-curled bun!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

A twist out before wash day with my 1 week old Granddaughter Taraji.


----------



## jprayze

Beverly Ann Properties said:
			
		

> A twist out before wash day with my 1 week old Granddaughter Taraji.



Awww congrats!!!


----------



## jprayze

westNDNbeauty said:
			
		

> This is my banana clipped pin-curled bun!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jprayze

Minis for church


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

twist out into a Mohawk


----------



## Poohbear

Here's what I did today:
Prepoo with V05 Tea Therapy Conditioner
Washed with ElastaQP Creme Conditioning Shampoo
Applied and detangled with Mane N Tail Conditioner
Blowdried with Fantasia ic Heat Protectant Serum
Then I styled my hair like this... twisted the top, pinned it down, pulled back the sides, and secured with a hairzing accessory.


----------



## bajandoc86

Beautiful Poohbear!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Church hair - french roll on natural hair with twisted sparkle studs attached


----------



## LucieLoo12

@pookaloo83! I love your hair. What kind of products you use in it? Every time I see your hair, it looks so light and fluffy, but your curl pattern is so defined...


have you ever had your hair flat ironed?




pookaloo83 said:


> Sent From Mah Phone
> 
> Side views and a frontal shot.


----------



## LynnieB

DH's family reunion this weekend, I wore a full head of twists.  They look the same today as they did Saturday.


----------



## crlsweetie912

LynnieB said:
			
		

> DH's family reunion this weekend, I wore a full head of twists.  They look the same today as they did Saturday.



Every time I see your hair I gasp!!!!!


----------



## laurend085

Was going to wear a wash n go but never like how they turn out








So I wore a pony like most days


----------



## pookaloo83

LucieLoo12 said:
			
		

> @pookaloo83! I love your hair. What kind of products you use in it? Every time I see your hair, it looks so light and fluffy, but your curl pattern is so defined...
> 
> have you ever had your hair flat ironed?



Thank you LucieLoo12 yes I have straightened my hair. On my natural I use qhemets cocoa tree detangling ghee and plain water. Here's my straightened hair.

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## MaraWithLove

1. This is what a stretched chunky twist-out half up-puff and bang turned into with the humidity
2. A shrunken puff with rose pins
3-5. A failed partial blow-out on cool


----------



## fifi134

Straightened my hair and slept with perm rods on the ends.


----------



## Poohbear

New updo I tried today:


----------



## fifi134

Poohbear you are so pretty!! Beautiful hair too.


----------



## Altruisticoam

Poohbear I love your style. I recently brought one of those double comb things and all I can muster is a frenchroll. Please help. Is ur hair in three sections there?


----------



## Poohbear

Altruisticoam said:


> Poohbear I love your style. I recently brought one of those double comb things and all I can muster is a frenchroll. Please help. Is ur hair in three sections there?



Altruisticoam - Thank you!

I sectioned off the top front of my hair and did two chunky flat twists and pinned them down underneath each other.

Then for the back, I pulled back the sides and did a french braid (something I've never been able to do til now with practice) and tucked the end of the braid into the nape area and pinned it. Then I placed the hairzing accessory over the crown area.

I got this hair style idea from Tamika Fletcher.  Check out these two videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwff5t2ICWc (Start at 14:43 mins for the style similar to mine)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLWWWCfnJYc (Start at 5:35 mins for the style similar to mine)


----------



## bemajor

Excuse the public bathroom lol. Second day of flexi rod on my natural hair. Wasn't fully dry when I took them out but I couldn't wait


----------



## Damaged but not out

^^^^verra verra cute!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

My mini braids


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## KurlyNinja

French Braid up the back. With a bow bun.


----------



## pookaloo83

My trusty braidout

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Twist out


----------



## Curlykale

Austro-Afrikana  Amazing! And I love your hair color, do you henna?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Curlykale Thank you! Why yes I do  lol.


----------



## kandake

pookaloo83 said:


> My trusty braidout
> 
> Sent From Mah Phone



Your hair and your eye look pretty.


----------



## fifi134

My siggy's from today. Still setting the ends with perm rods.


----------



## pookaloo83

kandake said:
			
		

> Your hair and your eye look pretty.



Lol at my eye!   thanks!

Sent From Mah Phone


----------



## SimJam

Twist out before party, twist out after a couple hours in the sun and maybe even some rum (in my hair and belly lol)

thats my cousin in the picture, shes been natural all her life (save for maybe 2 years)


----------



## laurend085

Tried wash n go again and actually wore it. I don't base everything on my "hair type". BUT out of curiosity (most hated question). What would y'all say my hair type is?  Yes I have some gel in it and a little conditioner but what would your guess be?!!

1st day























2nd day (today)

Awkward hump in the back




Side w/fuzzy patches


----------



## Poohbear

laurend085 - Your hair type looks like it is 3C/4A


----------



## jprayze

Duplicate post


----------



## jprayze

Minis half in half out...started take out last night


----------



## MaraWithLove

Experimentation


----------



## CurlsBazillion

I've never posted in here before and its about time.  Here is a style I wore the last two weeks.  My attempt to wear a southern tease bun.


----------



## whiteoleander91

CurlsBazillion pretty hair!!

MaraWithLove I love your personal style, very offbeat and unique :3 your hair has grown a lot!


----------



## MaraWithLove

whiteoleander91 Thanks so much!  Yours has grown as well! I like seeing your posts and the consistency with your styles really allows us to see how much progress you've made!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Anniversary hair!!! I stretched the back with a ponytail and the front is a flat twist out. There's a black flower in there too...


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anakinsmomma very pretty! happy anniversary!! :3


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This was yesterday. I twisted out after a scalp massage.


----------



## MsChelle

Applied Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk and let it air dry. I was extra lazy today. I love the milk though. Hair feels really nice.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Anakinsmomma Happy anniversary and cute 'do!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma very pretty! happy anniversary!! :3



Thank you!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> Anakinsmomma Happy anniversary and cute 'do!



Thanks you so much!!


----------



## beauti

*24 weeks post relaxer blow dried bun and 24 week post flat ironed ponytail*


----------



## jprayze

Minis out and this is my hair right now!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

I did my big chop on Saturday there are more photos in the transitioning without bc'ing support thread but here is my hair today.


----------



## jamaica68

Ashawn Arraine said:


> I did my big chop on Saturday there are more photos in the transitioning without bc'ing support thread but here is my hair today.


 
Ashawn Arraine Congrats on your bc.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

jamaica68 thanks so much I am in love with my hair and wondering why I didn't do this sooner!


----------



## Soul♥Flower

Puff today!


----------



## jamaica68

Ashawn Arraine said:


> jamaica68 thanks so much I am in love with my hair and wondering why I didn't do this sooner!



Most of us wondered the same thing.


----------



## bajandoc86

My fluffy twistout today


----------



## westNDNbeauty

twisted up today after getting caught in the rain with a bantu knot out


----------



## BraunSugar

Braidout. I can't wait to grow out these stupid bangs.


----------



## MaraWithLove

BraunSugar I always enjoy seeing pics of your hair!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Beautiful hairstyle!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

westNDNbeauty said:


> twisted up today after getting caught in the rain with a bantu knot out



Beautiful hairstyle!


----------



## BraunSugar

MaraWithLove said:


> BraunSugar I always enjoy seeing pics of your hair!



Thank you!


----------



## caribgirl

hair_rehab said:


> Twist and curl that turned out a little frizzy



I love this! How did you do it?


----------



## Victoria44

my first set of yarn braids.  They took me three days.  I'll probably wear them up the whole time, they make my neck hot lol


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

^^^lovin that!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

BraunSugar I think the bangs are cute!


----------



## NappyNelle

Here is my fluffy fluffy unplanned braid out. This was after a brisk walk so it was all over the place.


----------



## coyacoy

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Here is my fluffy fluffy unplanned braid out. This was after a brisk walk so it was all over the place.



NappyNelle.....kha-uuuuutah!!!


----------



## manter26

Wore my hair in a wash and go/fro (only shea moisture milk in it, so it's really frizzy)


(nails are NYC broadway burgundy frost- love it!  )

I wanted a low pony...but didn't know how to get my hair all in one bc it was already dry. My hair broke my big fat banana clip a few months ago. So I needed something else. :scratchch Then it hit me...use 2 banana clips 

I used 2 regular banana clips sideways. The top one still popped open, lol. But I got it to stay. I'm gonna try again on wet hair.


I put them as close as possible. You can still kinda tell from the sides that I used 2 (the white thing in the pic is the bottom clip) but at the back you wouldn't know:


----------



## BraunSugar

manter26 said:


> Wore my hair in a wash and go/fro (only shea moisture milk in it, so it's really frizzy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (nails are NYC broadway burgundy frost- love it!  )
> 
> I wanted a low pony...but didn't know how to get my hair all in one bc it was already dry. My hair broke my big fat banana clip a few months ago. So I needed something else. :scratchch Then it hit me...use 2 banana clips
> 
> I used 2 regular banana clips sideways. The top one still popped open, lol. But I got it to stay. I'm gonna try again on wet hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put them as close as possible. You can still kinda tell from the sides that I used 2 (the white thing in the pic is the bottom clip) but at the back you wouldn't know:



Your hair is so dense. I wish mine was that dense.


----------



## BraunSugar

Wash & Go. The rain might be coming back to Washington, so I will prob be back to these for a while.


----------



## manter26

BraunSugar said:


> Your hair is so dense. I wish mine was that dense.



Thanks! It's a gift and a curse. My arms were so sore trying to get those banana clips in. 

I love your wash and go! It's so shiny.


----------



## BraunSugar

manter26 said:


> Thanks! It's a gift and a curse. My arms were so sore trying to get those banana clips in.
> 
> I love your wash and go! *It's so shiny*.



Thank you! Between you and me, Crisco is making it shiny


----------



## wavezncurlz

Used my ez comb thingie today. 
I have another month to go until my annual birthday flatiron. I can't wait.


----------



## Bozcurls

I didn't want to spend money on more staples so I decided to mix some products that I had already. I had some bottles of olive oil lotion with about 3/4 of the bottles used up (it's hard to force out that last bit of product.) I mixed them with hot water to loosen them up so they'd pour. After I poured two into one bottle, I mixed in three cap fulls of EVOO and a half cup of 3 minute miracle by Aussie. Shea moisture tends to leave my hair kinda crunchy until I scrunch my hair when its dry, but this little mixture left my hair shiny and soft all day.


----------



## Angelicus

I had to switch it up a bit. This is my ride or die unit.


----------



## Hairness

manter26 - I hope to one day have enough hair to break hair implements!!


----------



## MsChelle

Shea Moisture CES applied to wet hair and air dried because I am lazy and have no styling skills  .    Sorry the photo is sideways...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

High puff with side bangs


----------



## MsChelle

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:
			
		

> High puff with side bangs



Love it!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Thanks MsChelle!


----------



## manter26

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> High puff with side bangs
> 
> View attachment 166187



Did you use a black on your ends or has the henna darkened the red over time?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

manter26, the henna darkens with each application, so it builds over time


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

A couple of days ago I did a protein and moisturizing treatment of egg and banana, olive, avocado and jojoba oil which I left on too long. I had too many family interruptions all day so I didn't rinse it out until 9 hours later. Anyway, I did a wash and braid out. 

The white you see in the middle and almost all over is my premature gray, the purple is a temporary blue color that faded, I've decided to do a more permanent blue in a week or so. The plus side of having premature gray hair is I can do fashion colors such as blue without bleaching.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Here is a none hair related question - I like your tattoo. I contemplating getting one on my stomach. Did yours hurt?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Here is a none hair related question - I like your tattoo. I contemplating getting one on my stomach. Did yours hurt?



Beautifulwildflower, YES. Yes it did, LOL. But it was worth the nearly 4 hours of pain.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Beautifulwildflower, YES. Yes it did, LOL. But it was worth the nearly 4 hours of pain.



On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being excrutiating what would you rate your pain experience?  I don't think I have a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Beautifulwildflower said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being excrutiating what would you rate your pain experience?  I don't think I have a high tolerance for pain.



7 to 9.999


----------



## bajandoc86

5 minute hairstyle. Shrunken twistout puff + pompadour


----------



## Lady_q_tee

Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0e5Z_T-Qb94


----------



## NikkiQ

A little color touch up


----------



## MsChelle

Frizzy puff from extended laziness

Excuse the multiples....had issues uploading


----------



## MaraWithLove

1-3 Pics of a wash-n-go that turned out...okay
4. My sleepy niece with her puffs
5. Aren't they so cute? But they're so naughty. You can barely see their curls in this pic...oh well.


----------



## ceecy29

MsChelle said:


> View attachment 166321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzy puff from extended laziness
> 
> Excuse the multiples....had issues uploading



Ohhh Go BISON!!! Couldn't help but notice the shirt.

Love the hair too, hehe!


----------



## MsChelle

ceecy29 said:
			
		

> Ohhh Go BISON!!! Couldn't help but notice the shirt.
> 
> Love the hair too, hehe!



HU!!!! You know!!!
Thanks!


----------



## MsChelle

MaraWithLove said:
			
		

> 1-3 Pics of a wash-n-go that turned out...okay
> 4. My sleepy niece with her puffs
> 5. Aren't they so cute? But they're so naughty. You can barely see their curls in this pic...oh well.



You're getting some good growth going on! Looks good.


----------



## NappyNelle

MaraWithLove Your hair is growing out FAST!! And the kiddies are so cute!


----------



## MaraWithLove

NappyNelle Thank you for your lovely words! I've also seen the progress and beauty of your lush hair since being a member here!


----------



## Mandy4610

Braid out


Badly in need of a wash and a good DC

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

When boredom strikes...


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Just took this one...


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

No idea why it so big. Sorry ladies.


----------



## claudzie

NaturalBeauty<3 your hair is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Thank you love!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Sorry ladies. Taking my boredom out on yall. My apologies...last one.

Heading Out!





ETA: jus for inspiration,... my neck length hair about 2 years ago


----------



## bajandoc86

My hair can finally hold in a twisted bun . I am SO happy about that.  Today I wore my hair in the bun with marley braid hair added for fullness. 

My lil bun 







With marley braid hair added


----------



## IMFOCSD

My hair after another trim...think I will trim one more time in a month or so and my ends will be on point.


----------



## IMFOCSD

NaturalBeauty<3 said:
			
		

> Sorry ladies. Taking my boredom out on yall. My apologies...last one.
> 
> Heading Out!
> 
> ETA: jus for inspiration,... my neck length hair about 2 years ago



NaturalBeauty<3 ur so cute and petite, ur hair is perfect!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Beautifulwildflower said:


> The white you see in the middle and almost all over is my premature gray, the purple is a temporary blue color that faded, I've decided to do a more permanent blue in a week or so. The plus side of having premature gray hair is I can do fashion colors such as blue without bleaching.



Beautifulwildflower, what kind of temporary blue color did you use ?


----------



## BraunSugar

A bun. I'll be bunning all week.


----------



## Vshanell

Wash n go's

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Foxglove

BraunSugar pretty! What products did you use?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

My latest video tutorial (youtube - *wwestNDNbeautyy*)


----------



## BraunSugar

Foxglove said:


> BraunSugar pretty! What products did you use?



Foxglove Thank you! I used my leave in mix: 3/4 cup aloe vera gel, 1/4 cup crisco, 2 tbsps grapeseed oil, 1 tbsp castor oil and I used EcoStyler to slick my edges.


----------



## NappyNelle

NappyNelle said:


>



Fresh set of twists that were lightly bantu-knotted for sleep.


----------



## whiteoleander91

beautiful NappyNelle


----------



## NappyNelle

Thank you! *blushing*


----------



## pookaloo83

NaturalBeauty your hair is gawjus!


----------



## kandake

westNDNbeauty said:


> My latest video tutorial (youtube - *wwestNDNbeautyy*)



Nice photo.  Is that your place?  It looks nice.

Oh yeah, hair is cute too


----------



## Ebonybunny

I completed my sew in today


----------



## jprayze

Ebonybunny said:
			
		

> I completed my sew in today



Love it!!!


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

IMFOCSD said:


> NaturalBeauty<3 ur so cute and petite, ur hair is perfect!





pookaloo83 said:


> NaturalBeauty your hair is gawjus!



*blushes* thank you gorgeous ladies!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

kandake said:
			
		

> Nice photo.  Is that your place?  It looks nice.
> 
> Oh yeah, hair is cute too



Yes. Thats the crib. Thanks.


----------



## caribeandiva

My work look today


----------



## Maracujá

Washed my hair yesterday, will be sporting a puff the whole month.


----------



## bellashair

Just flat ironed and trimmed


----------



## BraunSugar

caribeandiva said:


> My work look today



Love the color!!!


----------



## Mandy4610

Updo.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

HOW 'BOUT DEM COWBOYS!!!!



Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

sunnieb For the first time, I must disagree with you! BOO COWBOYS! 

bellashair What is your flat iron routine? What flat iron do you use?


----------



## Jazzlyric

Bored with my hair, so I took it upon myself to cut it and flat iron


----------



## sunnieb

NappyNelle -  BOOOOOO! 

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## MaraWithLove

Experimental dry flat-twistout. Turned out pretty good, think I over-fluffed


----------



## caribeandiva

bellashair said:


> Just flat ironed and trimmed


bellashair Ok, Imma need a tutorial on how you get your hair like that missy!



BraunSugar said:


> Love the color!!!


BraunSugarThank you. I love your curls!


----------



## Melaninme

Preparing hair to set in fat twists.


----------



## manter26

bellashair said:


> Just flat ironed and trimmed





Jazzlyric said:


> Bored with my hair, so I took it upon myself to cut it and flat iron



Both are lovely!!! 

Are you natural? Any tips or tricks on a good flat iron job?


----------



## Jazzlyric

manter26 I am natural . The key for me for getting a good flat iron is deep conditioning before hand .


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti

All I want to know is that is there any natural females who flat iron in the DC/MD area?  I need help.  My flatiron don't look like ya'lls in this thread


----------



## Mandy4610

Playing in my hair.

Blowout with shrunken roots after my workout.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## vmerie

My Saturday Hairdo:  Messy High Bun


----------



## pookaloo83

vmerie said:


> My Saturday Hairdo:  Messy High Bun




Pretty! How long is your hair?


----------



## vmerie

pookaloo83 said:


> Pretty! How long is your hair?



pookaloo83 BSL


----------



## MzSwift

vmerie
Thank you for the inspiration!  I've been wanting to do a textured high bun on stretched hair.  I'm gonna try to recreate that.


----------



## Philippians413

vmerie said:


> My Saturday Hairdo: Messy High Bun


 
You're my new hair crush!


----------



## coyacoy

vmerie...how do u accomplish this style?  I would love to try it...its just beautiful


----------



## vmerie

coyacoy said:


> vmerie...how do u accomplish this style?  I would love to try it...its just beautiful



coyacoy  Hey!  It was done on old hair that I had worn in a bun for the whole week so it was a bit stretched.  I spritz a medium sized section of hair with water (just to get it damp), applied Let's Jam Custard, and then applied jojoba oil and braided the section.  I had about 18 braids when I was done.  I then banded the braids and tied a scarf on to go to bed.  Next morning, I took out the braids and separated each one to give volume to my hair making sure to not disturb the hair pattern.  I gathered all my hair on top and tucked away my ends in a hair band, fluffed, shaped until I got my desired look.  I then wrapped a few sections of afro braid hair around the hair band to hide it.  It blended real well. I added gel to my edges and tied with a scarf for 10 minutes and voila!  HTH.


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## whiteoleander91

annd 2 more lol I'm having a good hair day dangit, don't judge me :3


----------



## bajandoc86

My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.


----------



## Mandy4610

Another updo!

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## NowIAmNappy

bajandoc86 said:


> My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.




You are so stinkin cute!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

bajandoc86 said:


> My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.


 
This just ain't right you and your hair are too cute!!!☺


----------



## msbettyboop

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.



bajandoc86, how do you add marley hair to make your bun fuller? It looks really natural. Is there a YouTube video you can point me to? Thanks.


----------



## MaraWithLove

whiteoleander91 The day I can achieve a w&g that looks half as decent (and doesn't feel gunky)  I will be a happy camper!


----------



## whiteoleander91

MaraWithLove thaaaaank youu!!


----------



## bajandoc86

msbettyboop I used a barrette/scrunchie/elastic and placed it halfway along the length of the marley hair(I used like 1/2 a pack at the most). Then I took that barrette and placed it over my own bun, ended up with half the length to the left, and half to the right. I then wrapped the marley hair around my own bun. 

Youtube tuts I used:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDU8sBKlDog&list=PL6F2CC31164E23F89&index=9&feature=plpp_video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oqncg_9xOec&list=PL6F2CC31164E23F89&index=16&feature=plpp_video


----------



## WriterGirl

My twistout using Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter. It doesn't have glycerin in it so it's holding up pretty well. I like it.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## pookaloo83

Your hair is just growing too fast.   yeah I'm jealous.

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.



FIYAH!!

Sent from Rick Ross Phone


----------



## wavezncurlz

A few latest buns

Q: what type of hair should I buy to match mine? I want to make a huge bun for an upcoming event.


----------



## whiteoleander91

pookaloo83 lol!! thank you!! I would say my growth is pretty average, but my shrankage in the begining of being natural (especially when I was using the denman brush) was probably misleading. I just do my hair in a way that maximizes hang time lol.


----------



## MzSwift

I see I'm gonna have to put my Marley Braid hair to use!  I'm just not too creative


----------



## LadyRaider

I tried Taren916's method for wash and go today.


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift Aww, it's not hard. I spent some time on youtube looking for simple styles to try. Just have fun trying out diff things.

My birthday was last Saturday, so my girlies from work took me out to dinner and a live band performance. I needed a quick 'do in which to style my hair, as it was in an days old stretched twistout and in need of a wash. I decided to do a quick roll, tuck & pin updo with a twistout bang.


----------



## manter26

^what's the name of that blush?

ETA: happy belated birfday!!!!


----------



## NappyNelle

^I wanted to say that hair and blush are so pretty!! bajandoc86  Happy belated birthday booboo!


----------



## vmerie

bajandoc86 said:


> MzSwift Aww, it's not hard. I spent some time on youtube looking for simple styles to try. Just have fun trying out diff things.
> 
> My birthday was last Saturday, so my girlies from work took me out to dinner and a live band performance. I needed a quick 'do in which to style my hair, as it was in an days old stretched twistout and in need of a wash. I decided to do a quick roll, tuck & pin updo with a twistout bang.



This is hot!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> A few latest buns
> 
> Q: what type of hair should I buy to match mine? I want to make a huge bun for an upcoming event.



I don't know but your hair is to die for....


----------



## Chameleonchick

Beautifulwildflower said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being excrutiating what would you rate your pain experience?  I don't think I have a high tolerance for pain.



Beautifulwildflower Is this a raisin color or reddish/purple color in your hair? What did you use for it?


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

sunnieb pretty!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Here's today's braidout...I usually wear my hair pinned up or under wigs, but I want to try and master braidouts and twistouts...I used this new oil I got at Whole Foods, it's by a brand called "Beautiful Curls" and the oil is called "Shea Butter & Coconut Hydrating Curl Oil" I'm not a big believer in oils as moisturizers, but I liked what it had in it and it was only $9.99 I like it so far.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twisty updo

Hair fork by MairzyDozy on etsy.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Lilmama1011 said:


> I don't know but your hair is to die for....


 
Thank you Lilmama1011!


So would marley hair be too coarse guys?
I think straight hair would be too straight. I need something inbetween.


----------



## afrofaithful

These are my mini twists, I think they're the best I've done so far!


----------



## Melaninme

afrofaithful... your twists are lovely! Wash day for me is tomorrow and I think that I'll rock small twists for a while!


----------



## manter26

wavezncurlz said:


> Thank you Lilmama1011!
> 
> 
> So would marley hair be too coarse guys?
> I think straight hair would be too straight. I need something inbetween.



wavezncurlz
There are a ton of wavy types that would match your hair well. Look for deep wave, water wave, wet and wavy...something like that. You can get it loose or on tracks.


----------



## LucieLoo12

wavezncurlz said:


> Thank you @Lilmama1011!
> 
> 
> So would marley hair be too coarse guys?
> I think straight hair would be too straight. I need something inbetween.


 

@wavezncurlz

Marley hair would be waaayy too coarse for you.
You may want to try to go with a wet and wavy hair..


----------



## AtlantaJJ

I just bought a pack of marley braid today!


----------



## virtuenow

afrofaithful said:


> These are my mini twists, I think they're the best I've done so far!



afrofaithful pretty hair.  Are these wet twists or did you do it on dry/stretched hair or blow dried hair.  I'm looking for some tips on doing awesome mini-twists like these


----------



## bajandoc86

wavezncurlz I think like a wet and wavy would look great with your hair.


----------



## afrofaithful

virtuenow said:


> afrofaithful pretty hair.  Are these wet twists or did you do it on dry/stretched hair or blow dried hair.  I'm looking for some tips on doing awesome mini-twists like these



Thanks. I did them on dry hair. It wasn't necessarily stretched to the fullest extent but it wasn't shrunken to the fullest either. Even when I do them on fully stretched hair the ends curl up and the twists shrink anyway! That's with no moisture, I always thought that was weird. Anyhoo...I just used oil when doing it initially. When I finished I used a spritz of water mixed with conditioner and then sealed with whatever oil I'm using, I do this everyday also. That was the finished result. HTH!


----------



## wavezncurlz

manter26 said:


> @wavezncurlz
> There are a ton of wavy types that would match your hair well. Look for deep wave, water wave, wet and wavy...something like that. You can get it loose or on tracks.


 


bajandoc86 said:


> @wavezncurlz I think like a wet and wavy would look great with your hair.


 

manter26 bajandoc86
Thanks ladies. I have no clue about hair out of the pack. I will look this weekend!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

This is a 5 min Marley braid up do. Nothing fancy at all, didn't even secure it with bobby pins. Trying to get ready for my trip tomorrow. 

I bought a pack of #2, I'm going to mix it with 33 because my hair has a henna red hue to it. 

Pardon my edges and non matching face powder.  My edges need a rest from the wigs!  They will be grown out before the holidays. I'll  be sporting this style with and without the faux Marley bangs for a while. So easy!! 

Can someone tell me why my photos attached sideways from the iPhone using the LHCF APP?  I don't usually post pictures. 

Sent from my iPhone 4S using LHCF app


----------



## MaraWithLove

Experimentation with chunky flat-twistout

Picture 2--> This is why I don't do parts 
I also "squished" my sides in because otherwise I'll have that triangle look


----------



## whiteoleander91

it's very cool here today. pretty soon it will be buns for the winter for me  imma miss my wngs lol



















and a pic of my hair from a few days ago. I've been wearing my hair down a lot these past few months.


----------



## BraunSugar

whiteoleander91 said:


> it's very cool here today. pretty soon it will be buns for the winter for me  imma miss my wngs lol
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of my hair from a few days ago. I've been wearing my hair down a lot these past few months.



Ur WnGs are so pretty!


----------



## beautyintheyes

Please say I'm not a twa anymore!!! "finger crossed" lol this is a stretched of fro but you get me


----------



## whiteoleander91

BraunSugar said:


> Ur WnGs are so pretty!



thank you!! !


----------



## BraunSugar

Twists in a bun.


----------



## IMFOCSD

My style for the week (or 2)..








I don't know what made my try this but I guess it will do lol.


----------



## bajandoc86

manter26 NappyNelle I just realise I never responded. Sawwy! The blush I was wearing was a combination of the purple and pink blush shades in the Coastal Scents 26 Shadow Blush Palette.


----------



## manter26

bajandoc86 said:


> manter26 NappyNelle I just realise I never responded. Sawwy! The blush I was wearing was a combination of the purple and pink blush shades in the Coastal Scents 26 Shadow Blush Palette.



Oh thanks! I've had that palette in my amazon cart forever. Time to go purchase.


----------



## virtuenow

whiteoleander91, your hair is growing again.  I can tell you're hitting milestones (even in the shrunken state)


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My one day old braid out.


----------



## whiteoleander91

virtuenow said:


> whiteoleander91, your hair is growing again.  I can tell you're hitting milestones (even in the shrunken state)




virtuenow thank you thank you thank you!! you don't know how much you saying that means to me! such a sweet thing to say :3


----------



## whiteoleander91

BraunSugar looove it, I can't wait until my hair is long enough to do a twisted bun (and the bun actually be full lol) right now my hair in the front doesn't quite go all the way back to be able to fit in a hair tie  I still have to use hair pins. I love twists, they are so pretty to me.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

AtlantaJJ, turn your phone sideways with the volume buttons on the top. That is the camera view for an iPhone. Otherwise, you have togo into photos and edit the pic by rotating 360 degrees (I know, odd, but the only way to get it to face the right way when posting).


----------



## BraunSugar

whiteoleander91 said:


> @BraunSugar looove it, I can't wait until my hair is long enough to do a twisted bun (and the bun actually be full lol) right now my hair in the front doesn't quite go all the way back to be able to fit in a hair tie  I still have to use hair pins. I love twists, they are so pretty to me.



whiteoleander91 Thank you! I was surprised that I was able to do it. I was just going to ponytail it but then I thought about throwing it in a bun. It looks like you could have a nice twist bun if you did one to me. Do you have bangs in the front that keep you from pulling the twists back into a hair tie? You could prob do a swoop bang or something with the shorter twists in front.


----------



## whiteoleander91

BraunSugar my hair in the front is kind of like a bang compared to the rest of my hair b/c it grows so much more slowly!! drives me crazy. I could probably tuck the few twists that don't meet all the way to the back underneath some twists that do...I do that with random strands when I do regular buns sometimes instead of using hair pins. I will definitely give this hairstyle a try this winter since I usually bun during colder months anyway. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Victoria44

comparing my twists from yesterday to twists from january '12. progress, yay!

eta: i hope my pony tail starts looking fuller when the shorter layers grow out some..


----------



## MzSwift

@Victoria44

Awesome progress!! My braided ponytails look the exact same way. Darned layers!


----------



## whiteoleander91

more of the same. I knoow I'm booring  

maybe I'll be fancy and do a bun tomorrow :eyebrows2 lol


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 what is your twist regimen.  Are those wet, stretched or on blow dried hair?  It looks so pretty; but I'm looking for tips for my new twist reggie


----------



## Victoria44

MzSwift I'm glad I'm not the only one lol

virtuenow I've blow dried before twisting in the past but it's not necessary. Now I just wash, DC, and put my hair in 12-15 braids to dry. Sometimes I start twisting when my hair is 90% dry, but usually I twist when it's fully dry. I take a out a braid, lightly spritz it with water, apply a moisturizing cream (SM curl enhancing smoothie) , and part and twist. I add a tiny bit of cream as I near the end so the ends curl a little. I also twist tightly and use the rope method, so the twist is compact and gets less frizzy within the time I'm wearing them. In the morning i usually spritz lightly with water scrunch in a light moisturizer, and let it steam in the shower. Then lightly apply castor oil to my whole head. And that's pretty much it lol


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> @MzSwift I'm glad I'm not the only one lol
> 
> @virtuenow I've blow dried before twisting in the past but it's not necessary. Now I just wash, DC, and put my hair in 12-15 braids to dry. Sometimes I start twisting when my hair is 90% dry, but usually I twist when it's fully dry. I take a out a braid, lightly spritz it with water, apply a moisturizing cream (SM curl enhancing smoothie) , and part and twist. I add a tiny bit of cream as I near the end so the ends curl a little. I also twist tightly and use the rope method, so the twist is compact and gets less frizzy within the time I'm wearing them. In the morning i usually spritz lightly with water scrunch in a light moisturizer, and let it steam in the shower. Then lightly apply castor oil to my whole head. And that's pretty much it lol



Thank you! Sounds like an awesome regimen  I bet you could rinse or co-wash those everyday too for enhanced moisture


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow you definitely can! I stopped cowashing because all my twists would unravel like half way up the strand but im sure there are way to stop that. I'm going to try banding, while washing.


----------



## lijm83

Mini twists first time in one and a half year.
Going to try and keep this in for two weeks.


----------



## ScorpioRising

An updo faux-hawk/front puff thingy I did lol


----------



## Hairsnob

I've been wearing this type of bun for the last couple of weeks. I usually have to put in track hair to make a bun because my own bun looks no bigger than a mini meatball.  But when I rediscovered my accordian headbands (see pic below) I realized I can have another big bun illusion.


----------



## Tibbar

Fooling around with a twist-out.  Tried it first with ouchless hairclips, then with a headband.  Not sure which way I will wear it.  Hoping it is not too tangled when I wash and condition it and put it back in twists.  I don't wear twist-outs too much because my hair tangles like mad...


----------



## lushlady

Here is my hair today.  I have been messing around with different rollers to replicate a wave pattern for a weave I want.  I finally got it.


----------



## wavezncurlz

BraunSugar

The color and shine on your twists ---- 

whiteoleander91 
Your hair has taken off! I love how the ends twirl. I have to manually twist mine to get a good end twirl these days. I think my hair needs a good trim. How long is your hair stretched? I want to see your buns (hehehe that sounds funny).


----------



## MissMusic

Today's style was a slickd back high bun. I love it, but the bun looks fake cause all of my new growth is curly


----------



## whiteoleander91

wavezncurlz said:


> whiteoleander91
> Your hair has taken off! I love how the ends twirl. I have to manually twist mine to get a good end twirl these days. I think my hair needs a good trim. How long is your hair stretched? I want to see your buns (hehehe that sounds funny).




wavezncurlz thaaank you!! my hair stretched is maybe like an inch or an inch and a half past apl. it's like 3 or so inches from bsl for me. and my buns are not _nearly_ as lovely as yours are, so they really aren't all that picture worthy. I'm wearing my hair in a bun today, actually. you have beautiful buns


----------



## TeeBee

Wash and Go, done with LUV Naturals Leave-in, Curl Junkie's Coffee Coco Curl Cream, and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.


----------



## MsChelle

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Wash and Go, done with LUV Naturals Leave-in, Curl Junkie's Coffee Coco Curl Cream, and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.



You are sooo pretty! Love the hair!


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am really loving twists ...so many different designs to create


----------



## TeeBee

MsChelle said:


> You are sooo pretty! Love the hair!


 thanks so much!!


----------



## BraunSugar

wavezncurlz said:


> @BraunSugar
> 
> The color and shine on your twists ----



Thank you!!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Another shot...


----------



## NowIAmNappy

edited until photobucket resizes the pic

Shrunken Wash n go puff


----------



## Blairx0

NowIAmNappy said:


> edited until photobucket resizes the pic
> 
> Shrunken Wash n go puff



Your puff is great. If that is shurken you must have lot of hair when stretched

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Tonto

*I am currently unravelling my micro twists that I kept for a month now. God knows how I’m struggling. I really feel like making a bun from now on as a protective style. Please, I need your positive vibes to get through this process *


----------



## LucieLoo12

High puff with flower


----------



## pookaloo83

LucieLoo12 said:
			
		

> High puff with flower



Love it!

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## pookaloo83

TeeBee said:
			
		

> Wash and Go, done with LUV Naturals Leave-in, Curl Junkie's Coffee Coco Curl Cream, and Kinky Curly Curling Custard.



TeeBee you are so pretty.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Blairx0 said:


> Your puff is great. If that is shurken you must have lot of hair when stretched
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


Its finally grown back since my cut but Im BSL stretched again for the 3rd time


----------



## Blairx0

Tonto said:


> I am currently unravelling my micro twists that I kept for a month now. God knows how I’m struggling. I really feel like making a bun from now on as a protective style. Please, I need your positive vibes to get through this process



Take down time can be the worst. Don't rush. Be gentle so you will end up happy

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## TeeBee

pookaloo83 said:


> TeeBee you are so pretty.
> 
> Sent from Rick Ross' Moob



MUCH appreciated!! Thank you!!


----------



## NappyNelle

Tonto I hope your takedown went well. I like to oil up my twists and unravel slowly so I get the shed strands out; I try my hardest not to rip through the knots. I only use my fingers; no combs or brushes.

IMFOCSD I'm expecting to see more flat twist styles. Feel free to make tutorials for us untalented folk.

TeeBee I'm expecting to see more styles from you too. Pretty hair and lady. Welcome to the board.

Hairsnob That is a nice 'cheat' bun that looks very comfortable and damage proof.


----------



## Victoria44

poofy frizzy braid out


----------



## KurlyNinja

I was inspired by all the twisted updoes in this thread. I haven't twisted my hair in God only knows how long. Over a year for sure. But I needed something new besides my go-to WnG.
















It took me about an hour and a half to twist it all up.


ETA: How I rocked it!


----------



## Tonto

NappyNelle said:


> Tonto I hope your takedown went well. I like to oil up my twists and unravel slowly so I get the shed strands out; I try my hardest not to rip through the knots. I only use my fingers; no combs or brushes.
> 
> *Not even halfway done... I’ve been so lazy these days+ classes. I’m trying to get my sister to help me unravel them, because if I do it myself it could take up to a week...
> *


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My first twisted updo. It's.... Good enough. I need to figure out how to part better...

I reserve the right to unravel them on the way to work


----------



## MzSwift

So ladies I have been sick and high on cold/allergy meds.  I dunno what possessed me to take down my cornrows last night to rock my big Friday Hair (as it's known by some of my coworkers) but I sure did.  This is my first time rocking a cornrow out!  I usually rebraid it into celie's for a big poofy braidout.

Here it is right after taking out my cornrows last night:





And here it is on Day 2 (today):










It turned out okay but I still prefer my big, fluffy braid outs..


----------



## MaraWithLove

Blah. Just the result of quickly braiding my hair and taking it out when I finished housework. I imagine it'd look nice if my braids were neater and in longer.


----------



## MaraWithLove




----------



## ScorpioRising

A side poof updo instead of a frontal one on a second day twist out. Im still working on my french roll game. Lol


----------



## lesedi

Just a plain ole bun. I've just taken out my braids and my edges are looking TURRIBLE
Does anyone have any tips for me?


----------



## crlsweetie912

lesedi said:
			
		

> Just a plain ole bun. I've just taken out my braids and my edges are looking TURRIBLE
> Does anyone have any tips for me?



Massage with castor oil......


----------



## lesedi

crlsweetie912 said:


> Massage with castor oil......



Thank you

I think i'm going to do that and wig it for a while....


----------



## MzSwift

lesedi

My edges look like that too sometimes after extensions.  But they fill in after a while.  I find that the hair all over my head is different after extensions.  I tend to do a style that "rests" my hair like medium twists and rock those for a few weeks.


----------



## bajandoc86

My twistout for church yesterday...I'm starting to get some more hang 






Side View





I was feeling so fly that I did some posing in the mirror, like the TypeF lady in my siggy.


----------



## IMFOCSD

My new do


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> My twistout for church yesterday...I'm starting to get some more hang
> 
> Side View
> 
> I was feeling so fly that I did some posing in the mirror, like the TypeF lady in my siggy.



Pretty!!

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair was in a shrunken puff yesterday from this humidity at an event I was at. Got lazy and put my hair in twists instead of my usual braids. Today I wore a bun. Showing my hair before and after. Took 2 mins.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Sunday hair -- French Roll with Starburst Pin on stretched hair


----------



## LadyRaider

Twist out puff! (The other side looks a lot worse!)


----------



## wavezncurlz

My Birthday Flat Iron

I got a flattie for my birthday. I did have her cut too. I'd made it to MBL close to WL but my hair is thin, thin and super fine. I don't remember my hair ever being this thin. I wonder if it's age. I've stayed away from heat for a whole year yet it feels like doll hair (yikes). So my "close to WL ends" were super thin. 

It's layered with the longest layer past BSL but most of the layers are between APL and MBL. With the trim and layering, my hair is much more thick looking. I am thinking that between BSL and MBL is my optimal length for my hair type/thickness.  I know I can reach WL but it's boring on me. Since I don't wear it straight much, when I do wear it straight, I want it to have body.


----------



## wavezncurlz

LadyRaider said:


> Twist out puff! (The other side looks a lot worse!)


 Huh? That's super cute!


----------



## TaraDyan

bajandoc86 said:


>


 
@bajandoc86: You have such a gorgeous Colgate smile!!   Aaaannnndddd ... your hair is cute too!!  

I'll try not to hate over here.


----------



## SuchaLady

Got a sew in. Weaving it up for the rest of the year. 

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## TaraDyan

pookaloo83 said:


> My hair was in a shrunken puff yesterday from this humidity at an event I was at. Got lazy and put my hair in twists instead of my usual braids. Today I wore a bun. Showing my hair before and after. Took 2 mins.


 
Your bun is giving me life, pookaloo83!!


----------



## rsmith

Hey everyone I have not posted in a while.  I am 4 years natural. I love to wear twistouts and two strand twist. 

Have a good day.


----------



## rsmith

Sorry I dont know how to resize yet.


----------



## pearcey

Today's shake and go at work.


----------



## rsmith

bajandoc86 said:


> My twistout for church yesterday...I'm starting to get some more hang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was feeling so fly that I did some posing in the mirror, like the TypeF lady in my siggy.


 
You have a beautiful smile


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This is how I created a faux bob on my almost BSL hair...

Started with flexi-rods





Ended with this pinned up bob


----------



## -PYT

westNDNbeauty your hair always looks so soft and moisturized!  Do you still stretch it pre-styling like you did in your youtube vid?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

-PYT said:


> @westNDNbeauty your hair always looks so soft and moisturized!  Do you still stretch it pre-styling like you did in your youtube vid?



Thanks. Yes, I do.


----------



## jprayze

westNDNbeauty

Love, love, love it!  I want to try a faux bob on straight hair.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## jprayze

Today's bun


----------



## growingbrown

My mini twist updo.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My hair as of yesterday if you can't tell yes I like it and I'm feeling myself. Lol


----------



## bajandoc86

Thanks for all the lovely compliments ladies! Y'all make a girl blush . 

Hairstyle for this week.


----------



## WriterGirl

This is a twist-out on 1-week old hair stretched out with Curlformers. Still using Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair butter. I love it. My new twistout staple.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Today's twist out frohawk with ""swoop pompadour"


----------



## MaraWithLove

Wash and go sans gel today, stretched puff and twist-out bang from Monday.


----------



## wavezncurlz

My roots are waving up but everything else is straight. Wearing it in a ponytail to hide the different textures. I'm about to go workout so I'm not sure how long this straight stuff will last. 

One week since flat iron.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Length check.  Been wearing a wrap all week....


----------



## beauti

*co-worker asked if my bun was real. I took it as a compliment *


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wash n go from earlier tonight 



Half arse length check 






The curls in my wack patch are finally cooperating!!!




My puff 




Aaaaaaannnnnnnnddd finally a comparison of my fiat wash NGO and today's... It's growing!!!


----------



## BraunSugar

My blowout today.






My blowout from the end of March. Ignore my crazy face.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

BraunSugar your hair has grown a lot in 6 months!!! KUTGW


----------



## Miss*Tress

vmerie said:


> My Saturday Hairdo:  Messy High Bun


Gorgeous! Love this look.


----------



## Monaleezza

My everyday work style!!


----------



## greenandchic

Very messy bun.

vmerie - I have black hair envy!


----------



## laurend085

Just sitting here taking down my mini twists and realized my hair has grown more than I thought


----------



## NappyNelle

Quick pic of clean hair.


----------



## Dee_33

^^^OMG I ♥ your hair.


----------



## Seamonster

luving me said:


> ^^^OMG I ♥ your hair.



me too


----------



## BraunSugar




----------



## jprayze

I curled my hair


----------



## NappyNelle

luving me said:


> ^^^OMG I ♥ your hair.





Seamonster said:


> me too



Thanks luving me and Seamonster. You have me blushing...


----------



## virtuenow

first time wearing my hair out in over a year. My new love, mini twists.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Chameleonchick said:


> Beautifulwildflower Is this a raisin color or reddish/purple color in your hair? What did you use for it?



Hi, surprisingly it is an electric blue temporary/ semi-temporary by Special Effects that faded to a plum color. This brand has purples and reds if your interested in the semi-temp colors. They last a good while if you don't wash your hair often, but do eventually wash out. For permanent colors try softsheen carson, creme of nature and such.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

NappyNelle said:


> Quick pic of clean hair.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Chameleonchick said:


> Beautifulwildflower Is this a raisin color or reddish/purple color in your hair? What did you use for it?



Hi, surprisingly it is an electric blue temporary/ semi-temporary by Special Effects that faded to a plum color. This brand has purples and reds if your interested in the semi-temp colors. They last a good while if you don't wash your hair often, but do eventually wash out. For permanent colors try softsheen carson, creme of nature and such.


----------



## greenandchic

virtuenow said:


> first time wearing my hair out in over a year. My new love, mini twists.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You're very pretty!


----------



## greenandchic

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Hi, surprisingly it is an electric blue temporary/ semi-temporary by Special Effects that faded to a plum color. This brand has purples and reds if your interested in the semi-temp colors. They last a good while if you don't wash your hair often, but do eventually wash out. For permanent colors try softsheen carson, creme of nature and such.




So you don't need a bleach to use Special Effects? The blue is so bold!


----------



## MzSwift

I cannot wait until my individual braids get as long as Beautifulwildflower 's!  Nobody's gonna be able to tell me a darn thing!!

Grow hair, grow!! LoL


----------



## NJoy

My first real twistout 1 week post BC.


----------



## KurlyNinja

I had twisted up my hair about a week or so ago and I did an out style for this weekend.


----------



## bajandoc86

KurlyNinja chile you are smokin'. I love it!


----------



## MRJ1972

bajandoc86 said:


> My first high bun!  I added marley braid hair (1b) to my own bun to make it fuller.


 
bajandoc86

Love this look! 

Where do you purchase the marley hair? On line? At the BSS? Will any brand work?

Sorry so many questions, but I would really like to try this!


----------



## pookaloo83

Twists in a banana clip.

Sent from Rick Ross' Moob


----------



## bajandoc86

MRJ1972 Thank you! I purchased mine at a BSS, and any brand will do. Once you ensure that you have the right textured look.


----------



## Duchesse

My first set of mini twists


----------



## Seamonster

Here is my banded baby afro


----------



## KurlyNinja

bajandoc86 said:


> @KurlyNinja chile you are smokin'. I love it!



bajandoc86

Thank you!


----------



## virtuenow

greenandchic said:


> You're very pretty!



greenandchic thank you, you're too kind *blush*.


----------



## MsChelle

I attempted some twists....


----------



## pearcey

KurlyNinja said:


> I had twisted up my hair about a week or so ago and I did an out style for this weekend.



incredible texture!


----------



## BraunSugar

Duchesse said:


> View attachment 170287
> 
> My first set of mini twists





Seamonster said:


> Here is my banded baby afro





MsChelle said:


> View attachment 170481
> 
> I attempted some twists....








Beautiful!!!


----------



## MsChelle

Donna Marie MiraCurl Gelly w/ Curls Coconut Sublime conditioner used as a leave in. My hair is soooooo crunchy :-(


----------



## whiteoleander91

just wanted to post a deep conditioning pic comparison! :3

late August of last year:






today!:


----------



## MaraWithLove

whiteoleander91 Beautiful hair and wonderful progress!


----------



## whiteoleander91

MaraWithLove thank you! :3


----------



## IMFOCSD

My new style...took forever to do smh.









Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Hairsnob

I'm so in love with this new bun I make using my accordion headband underneath the headband. I'm 5wks post but it feels like I'm rocking a natral bun. I scarf the edges until I get to work and it's usually dry by the time I get here but it's not today.

I was wondering if this headband is considered a scrunchy??? Aren't scrunchies PLAAAYED OUT??!! LOL I guess I don't care but I do often wonder if people are thinking of the rapper Yo-Yo when they see me LOL.


----------



## Hyacinthe

this is my hair right now im at work n I'm bored.
I'm only now noticing the reddish tones in the back of my head.what the scallop!!!! Anyway I'm 9.5 Weeks post will definitely put in a JET black rinse next coming relaxer at 14 Weeks....can't believe my hair is so red thank Jah my HAirstylist is back,the subs just don't cut it for me.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Washed my birthday hair out finally. It lasted almost 2 weeks with boot camp and Zumba. Toward the end I felt like a transitioner with 2 textures going on.  It feels weird like I may have a little heat damage. I'll keep conditioning and see what it looks like in a week. 

Back to curly buns


----------



## crlsweetie912

yall got some serious hair up and through here!  I LOVE IT ALL!!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

started out as half up half down, got tired of it and now it's this pony hybrid lol


----------



## BraunSugar

wavezncurlz Aww, I hope there is no damage!


----------



## Hyacinthe

My hurrr after a wash n rollerset.
Sorry for the placement of my picture



Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

BraunSugar said:


> @wavezncurlz Aww, I hope there is no damage!


 

Thanks BraunSugar 
It's curling back up!


----------



## fifi134

Wash and go:


----------



## sckri23

i finally have a no-gel almost-effortless ponytail yay!!! its not really cute tho


----------



## MzSwift

^^LoL, I was excited when I could do my first lil ponytail too! LoL

Congrats, that's an encouraging milestone!  Now it's just get longer and longer over time


----------



## LadyRaider

Okay... check this photo out. Today after Water Bootcamp a friend at the gym let me borrow her Wen (Pomegranate, I think) She gave me about a palm-size dollop. 

I worked it in for about 2 minutes as she suggested. I washed it out, but not completely. I did not do my normal saturation thing. I think because it felt so good in my hair I wanted to know what would happen once I rinsed most of it out. 

So I noticed instantly a difference in my wet hair. Generally leave the gym with my hair just saturated with conditioner if I decide to wear it down, or I braid it up... because you know... I'd have a frizzy mess instantly, right?

But this time, though it wasn't like that. I decided to test and see how this would work out. I left the gym (I had only squeezed the extra water out, no towel dry) and then I went to the grocery store and came home and made dinner. I ate dinner. By the time I took this photo, it had been about 2 hours since I'd conditioned with wen and walked out of the gym with my hair down. 

Okay.. now there's no shape or anything. I didn't style or comb it at all. And it did shrink a bit from when I first walked out of the gym. BUT this is basically the length I'd have if I'd gone through a lot of rigamarole with a wash-n-go with a lot of styling gels and creams in my hair. 

I didn't want to borrow her wen because it is so expensive, but she literally poured it in my hand.  But dang... this stuff is good! 

I mean can you see it? That's really good curl control and definition. Best I've ever had piling on other crap.

I'm keeping this pic for the next time we have one of those threads where someone asks if you would walk out of the house with basically nothing in your hair. I walked out of the gym and in the grocery store!


----------



## bajandoc86

Went to a baby shower last Saturday and I rocked a twistout.






The photog caught me devouring the DELICIOUS cupcakes in quite an unlady-like fashion.


----------



## virtuenow

bajandoc86 what are you doing to get that kind of shine/sheen?  We need to know details!


----------



## bajandoc86

virtuenow I would attribute the sheen to coconut + hempseed oil . I always dab some on my fingers prior to separating my twists. HTH!


----------



## Firstborn2

bajandoc86 you have gorgeous hair and skin...


----------



## WaistLengthDreams

This is how I wear my hair most days out of the week. The only thing that really changes is the height of the bun.  

The days where I try to style my hair without a flat iron typically don't end well, which has me running back to the safety and security of my bun.  I'm going to have to go back through this thread for some hairstyle inspiration and guidance because I can't wear buns for the rest of my life, lol.


----------



## rsmith

I pinned up my two strand twist in big twist:


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## wavezncurlz

They're baaaack!



I used Miss Jessie's hair pudding on drenched hair this morning. It's 90% dry.  Lots of shrinkage but very happy that there is no heat damage.


----------



## MsChelle

wavezncurlz said:
			
		

> They're baaaack!
> 
> I used Miss Jessie's hair pudding on drenched hair this morning. It's 90% dry.  Lots of shrinkage but very happy that there is no heat damage.



That's a whole lotta gorgeousness!!!!


----------



## MsChelle

Air dried with nothing but coconut oil


----------



## wavezncurlz

MsChelle said:


> That's a whole lotta gorgeousness!!!!


MsChelle
Thank you! But check out that air dried puff. So lush!


----------



## napbella

bajandoc86 said:


> Went to a baby shower last Saturday and I rocked a twistout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photog caught me devouring the DELICIOUS cupcakes in quite an unlady-like fashion.


 
I think you just post pics like these so I can drool !!


----------



## Funmiloves

My crochet braids


----------



## manter26

^^^WOW! That looks so real! Is that Marley braid hair TalkTru? That's probably the best set of crochet braids I've ever seen. Love it.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Yeah....ummmm....I'm not sure whether this pineapple night time routine will work out with my hair...


----------



## Funmiloves

manter26 said:


> ^^^WOW! That looks so real! Is that Marley braid hair TalkTru? That's probably the best set of crochet braids I've ever seen. Love it.



Thanks manter26 No, it's Afro Kinky Bulk hair


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Washed, conditioned, set with kinky curly custard


----------



## NappyNelle

Banana Clip Bun:


----------



## january noir

LadyRaider said:


> Okay... check this photo out. Today after Water Bootcamp a friend at the gym let me borrow her Wen (Pomegranate, I think) She gave me about a palm-size dollop.
> 
> I worked it in for about 2 minutes as she suggested. I washed it out, but not completely. I did not do my normal saturation thing. I think because it felt so good in my hair I wanted to know what would happen once I rinsed most of it out.
> 
> So I noticed instantly a difference in my wet hair. Generally leave the gym with my hair just saturated with conditioner if I decide to wear it down, or I braid it up... because you know... I'd have a frizzy mess instantly, right?
> 
> But this time, though it wasn't like that. I decided to test and see how this would work out. I left the gym (I had only squeezed the extra water out, no towel dry) and then I went to the grocery store and came home and made dinner. I ate dinner. By the time I took this photo, it had been about 2 hours since I'd conditioned with wen and walked out of the gym with my hair down.
> 
> Okay.. now there's no shape or anything. I didn't style or comb it at all. And it did shrink a bit from when I first walked out of the gym. BUT this is basically the length I'd have if I'd gone through a lot of rigamarole with a wash-n-go with a lot of styling gels and creams in my hair.
> 
> I didn't want to borrow her wen because it is so expensive, but she literally poured it in my hand.  But dang... this stuff is good!
> 
> I mean can you see it? That's really good curl control and definition. Best I've ever had piling on other crap.
> 
> I'm keeping this pic for the next time we have one of those threads where someone asks if you would walk out of the house with basically nothing in your hair. I walked out of the gym and in the grocery store!



LadyRaider
Woman, you better get on the Wen train!    I love Pomegranate too.


----------



## dollface0023

My first braidout in like 3 years...











I will definitely be doing my hair like this more often


----------



## LucieLoo12

Just been rocking the puff


----------



## -PYT

mini twists:


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## BraunSugar

An updo:


----------



## lesedi

It's been a couple of weeks and my edges are improving

Here are my edges a couple of weeks ago (pic 1)





Here they are today





My puff for today...


----------



## CurlsOnFire23

Wash n go


----------



## ScorpioRising

*Mixture of a braid and twist out (twisted my ends) 

Leave in - Giovanni's Direct, Stylers - Darcy's Botanicals CoCoa Bean Smoothing Cream and KMF UMG


----------



## lesedi

ScorpioRising said:


> Braidout!
> 
> Leave in - Giovanni's Direct, Stylers - Darcy's Botanicals CoCoa Bean Smoothing Cream and KMF UMG



Yeah i hate you. 

You have my dream braidout.


----------



## ScorpioRising

lesedi said:


> Yeah i hate you.
> 
> You have my dream braidout.



 thank you lol, it took _months_ to finally get mine right


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## bajandoc86

My first Twist & Curl!  I think it went pretty well. I got very nice definition. 

When I first took out the rods


----------



## daviine

I can't believe I've been ignoring this thread for months and missing all these beautiful and inspirational pictures!


----------



## daviine

@bajandoc I saw your lovely cupcake pic on Instagram!  You, your hair, and the cupcake wrapper are famous!


----------



## bajandoc86

daviine Thank you!


----------



## whiteoleander91

hair was still wet in pics. it was all super hangy this morning. now it's all shrunken lol. same style as yesterday, obviously. this is my favorite way to wear my hair :3


----------



## fifi134

End of the day bun. I swear it was poppin earlier today though lol


----------



## Leesh

My protective bun. Created with a 22 inch phoney pony, wrapped and pinned to perfection...


----------



## Funmiloves

bajandoc86  your twist & curl are just so.....!


----------



## momi

Leesh said:


> My protective bun. Created with a 22 inch phoney pony, wrapped and pinned to perfection...



I agree - it is pinned to perfection.


----------



## Leesh

momi said:


> I agree - it is pinned to perfection.



Thank you momi, And you would think it takes me forever to do it...It takes all of 10 minutes, 15 the most. And most of that is brushing it into place.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Braidout for homecoming weekend


----------



## pookaloo83

NappyNelle said:


> Banana Clip Bun:




LOVE!!


----------



## bajandoc86

My hair was looking crazy this afternoon, I threw it up into another pinned updo, with a bang.


----------



## MzSwift

Progress Pix!!

Heat 23-Oct-10





Heat 17-Dec-11





Heat 13-Oct-12






I always feel like my isn't growing until I look at pix.  Keep on snapping those pix, ladies!!


----------



## MzSwift

I spent the whole day on my hair today.  The verdict:  I will NOT wash loose again!  I see why some ladies get frustrated with their natural hair.  I will continue to wash in cornrows and celies cause it takes a fraction of the time w/less hair loss. 

Anyway, on to da pix!!

Started with a Rhassoul Clay mix





I've never seen my hair loose and wet so it was interesting..texture shot





After rinsing it out in the shower, I applied my usual Hibiscus moisturizing DC mix





Still can't believe I have my hair wet and loose at the same time!!





Banded to airdry and stretch. LoL!





Taking out the bands.  Here's the texture it creates.





Light flatiron to give the blowout look..the blowdryer makes my hair feel terrible so I don't use it





Ponytail





Here's a comparison:

April 2012





Today, Oct 2012





After all of that work, I felt I deserved a meal from McDonald's (don't judge me, LoL) so I put in a high bun and went on my way.


----------



## WantNatural

MzSwift - Beautiful!


----------



## bajandoc86

MzSwift  You are one of my hair inspirations. Your progress is amazing!


----------



## Melaninme

MzSwift

Wonderful progress pictures!  I'm with you on the blow drying thing!  My hair just does not respond well after using it to dry my wet hair, so I've stopped using it dry my hair. However, I've been known to break down and use it when I'm short on time, but I've always, ALWAYS ended up regretting that choice.  Haven't touched the blow dryer since January of this year and I'm going strong. Now the next step is to donate it to Good Will!

ETA: I failed to mention that I do use it to stretch dry hair with great results, so the trip to Good Will to donate is a no!


----------



## WriterGirl

Asha97 and MzSwift Thanks for letting me know I wasn't crazy because my hair HATES the hair dryer. Next time I'll try your methods.

Beautiful hair @MzSwift as always. Love that high bun.


----------



## Ms. Tiki

MzSwift I'm loving the new pics. It has really grown. I remember when we BC. Look at all that hair


----------



## Garner

MzSwift...Congratulations!!!  Your progress is inspiring!!!  Love your hair!!!  Girl, go on and get that McDonald's meal.  You deserve it.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

MzSwift what did you band your hair with?


----------



## caliscurls

After being bunned up since wash day (Thursday) I decided to set my hair last night using steam rollers to infuse some extra moisture and smooth my hair out. I did not expect it to come out worthy of wearing. I like it so much I may just stop lurking in the Rollersetting Challenge soon  and actually participate 

Disclaimer..if these pics turn out sideways just remember - I know nothing


----------



## Ivey14

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## MzSwift

Ashawn Arraine said:


> @MzSwift what did you band your hair with?



Ashawn Arraine

I band with cut up nylon/stocking legs.  


Thank you so much, ladies!! <3


----------



## BraunSugar

MzSwift said:


> @Ashawn Arraine
> 
> I band with cut up nylon/stocking legs.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, ladies!! <3



MzSwift This NEVER crossed my mind! Have been using those metal free elastics & they are okay, but I wanted something better. I'm going to try this!


----------



## MzSwift

BraunSugar

You should totally try it!  I got the idea from Chicoro and a few other ladies.  Once I tried it, I was hooked.

I have to cut them into 3"-4" strips.


----------



## MaraWithLove

Took hair down and did a wash n' go today.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

A twist out with PBN


----------



## jprayze

Good morning!!!  I'm up and Bunning


----------



## tapioca_pudding

^^jprayze your hair is just about perfect.  Only flaw is that it ain't on my head. 

Got bored and did some highlights. I love em so far.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=23817 said:
			
		

> tapioca_pudding[/USER];17054805]^^@jprayze your hair is just about perfect.  Only flaw is that it ain't on my head.
> 
> Got bored and did some highlights. I love em so far.


 
Awww Thank you!  What color highlights did you get?


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

MzSwift do you use them like they use thread for the African threading technique (sorry if that is the wrong name) and they wrap it around pretty close together down the entire length of the hair?


----------



## tapioca_pudding

jprayze I did the Revlon Frost n Glow in Honey and only left them on for about 10-13 minutes so I'd get a more coppery look..  Not at all professional lol!! What about you??


----------



## LucieLoo12

just a quick up do with a bun in the back...


----------



## MzSwift

Ashawn Arraine said:


> MzSwift do you use them like they use thread for the African threading technique (sorry if that is the wrong name) and they wrap it around pretty close together down the entire length of the hair?



Yes.  That way gives the most stretch. But most of the time I just leave a small space in between each wrap..if that makes sense.


----------



## jprayze

[USER=23817 said:
			
		

> tapioca_pudding[/USER];17055351] I did the Revlon Frost n Glow in Honey and only left them on for about 10-13 minutes so I'd get a more coppery look..  Not at all professional lol!! What about you??


 
Believe it or not, i have not used any hair color for over a year and had multiple trims since then so it's all gone. Earlier this year up until May, I was using Sun-In. The spray on stuff that makes your hair get lighter in the sun...it's peroxide and conditioners. But in an effort to make healthier hair choices, I gave it up. After repeated use, my hair was like the pic below...actually I'm a natural 2 (my mom says 1b if I put some oil on it <lol>).





Since June, I've only been using honey as a lightening agent...the fact that it is humectant sure doesn't hurt. It's part of my prepoo...honey, avocado oil, and ORS Replenishing. I keep it on at least 1 hour. With things like this you don't know exactly what color it will turn out. A couple weeks ago, I did after wash treatment for lightening plus I could eat all the Ingredients if I wanted-- honey, cinnamon, and lemon juice. And my final rinse was chamomile tea infused with rosemary. (Chamomile also has lightening effects.) so my current hair color is the result of that latest treatment...it seemed to really warm up my color.


----------



## bajandoc86




----------



## LovePatti

Twist out done using Qhemet biologics atheiopika hydrate and twist butter and cocoa tea detangling ghee. Love the results! Got so many compliments today!


----------



## LovePatti

bajandoc86 said:


>



LOVE this! Was the front just 2 strand twists?? I want to try this, I'm trying to step my ps game up!


----------



## bajandoc86

LovePatti
For the front - I did two strand twists then set them on perm rods. HTH!


----------



## Sassion

Alt Side Bun


----------



## thatscuteright

Love this thread


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twist out with Ms Jessie's Hair Pudding. My DH found a brand new jar at the thrift store for $3!

Oh and I was having fun with filters as you can see.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

bajandoc86:  You know you wrong for being this cute!!! Love your hairstyles!!


----------



## ScorpioRising

Blew out my hair 13 months after bc'ing


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Now presenting... My first awesome flat twist out!!

ETA: sorry it's sideways :/


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## beans4reezy

I really, really, wanted to wear my hair like this to work.  But last time I attempted a braid out, I was pulled aside and told that my hair looked too "wild".


----------



## LucieLoo12

beans4reezy said:


> I really, really, wanted to wear my hair like this to work. But last time I attempted a braid out, I was pulled aside and told that my hair looked too "wild".


 

Looks find to me..maybe next time add a headband or something. It can give it more a "kept" look


----------



## CoiledByNature

I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!*


----------



## Fhrizzball

CharnellG said:


> I'm new to the forum and also new to taking care of my my hair. I'm trying to learn my hair and I don't know where to start!! I don't know if I have "good hair" my hair is really curly and pretty when there's shampoo in it but as soon as I blow dry it out it's puffy!!! Where'd my curls go!!! Lol also I'm making my own natural oil mix and I want to try the "all natural thing" here's my story... I used to be obsessed with my relaxed shoulder length hair... Like obsessed!! I loved the texture the shine the body, people used to always compliment my hair. Then in 10th grade I didn't wanna pay the 60$ for a perm in the salon so I had my "licensed aunt" do it. Well let me tell you!! Her license must to have been far outdated because boy did my hair fall out!! So now I'm trying to rebuild what she messed up getting perms every 2 months or so... Then I got lazy. So I havent had a perm in about 27 months... I don't know what I want to do with my hair because I don't know my hair!! When I wash it it's curly with shampoo but as soon as I blow dry it it's puffy!!  WHYYY ??? I love how it looks when the shampoo is in it but I don't think I can deal with the puffy. So I'm debating growing my hair out and then going back to my relaxed hair.... But I'd prefer to make my natural hair work for me!! So I need help!! ALSO I want to use only natural products. ONLY NATURAL... Am I going to have to make my own shampoo and conditioner? I went to the hair store and found NO natural products!*




CharnellG 

Welcome to the forum!

Good hair is healthy hair so as long as you do you have good hair imo. 

For natural products I use Shea Moisture line which you can find at CVS, Target, Walgreens or what have you. There is also Giovanni and Aubrey Organics. If you have a Whole Foods or Trader Joe's, they have tons of natural/organic hair products. Just going to a Walmart, Sally's, or related won't really have a good selection for natural hair products. If all else fails, you can also order products online. Just know that even though it's marketed as natural/organic, it may not be fully natural. 

If you must blowdry have you tried using a diffuser as just a straight blow dryer disrupts the curls. If you're trying to define your curls you can try hair gels. MahoganyCurls on YouTube does this so you can check her out. Naptural85 also does modified wash and goes that you can look into. There is also Kinky Curly Curling Custard but you have to tweak it for your hair. Twistsouts and braidouts give good definition but if you're blowdrying your hair you stretch out your curls so perhaps airdrying or using a bonnet hair dryer may work better for you.

If you still have relaxed ends you can try textured sets with twist/braid and curls, flexirod sets, and other type styles. YouTube is a goldmine for styles such as these and there are challenges on here that help out in that arena.


----------



## CoiledByNature

Fhrizzball 
Thanks for the info!!!  I don't think I still have relaxed ends... But I wouldn't know..


----------



## Fhrizzball

CharnellG said:


> @Fhrizzball
> Thanks for the info!!!  I don't think I still have relaxed ends... But I wouldn't know..



Your hair looks very nice. What is your current routine for it?


----------



## Victoria44

Mini twists


----------



## Leesh

Victoria44 said:


> Mini twists



That looks great! How long did it take you?

ETA: You look really cute in your siggy pic down there...


----------



## sunnieb

beans4reezy said:


> I really, really, wanted to wear my hair like this to work.  But last time I attempted a braid out, I was pulled aside and told that my hair looked too "wild".



beans4reezy - I'm sorry girl, but that's some bullish.  That doesn't look "wild"  I like it.  Matter of fact, my crazy arse would go all out to make my hair bigger.


----------



## CoiledByNature

@ Fhrizzball 
I have a horrible routine. I wear my hair gelled up in a bun with Brown protein gel and I barely wash my hair. Horrible I know... Looking for a change. I was tempted to but carols daughter rosemary shampoo and conditioner today but I wanted to do some research first


----------



## Victoria44

Leesh thanks so much! It took me around 20-25 hrs over the course of 5 days


----------



## vmerie

My hair today.  Loving my new regimen.






Later that day.  My pineapple.


----------



## vmerie

Victoria44  Girl those are tiny!  You did a great job though.  How long do you plan on keeping them in?


----------



## Victoria44

vmerie thank you, I'm hoping for a month, but it's gonna be a struggle lol.


----------



## whiteoleander91

vmerie very pretty!! I like what you're wearing, too! :3


----------



## vmerie

whiteoleander91 said:


> vmerie very pretty!! I like what you're wearing, too! :3



Thanks whiteoleander91.  It was such a nice day here in New Jersey that I decided to get a lil cute.


----------



## kurlllz

At home....in a bun.....pimple showing.


----------



## bajandoc86

Feeling fly....






Close up view of my 'do...took about 10-15 mins.


----------



## Fhrizzball

[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=369127" said:
			
		

> CharnellG[/URL];17088797]@ Fhrizzball
> I have a horrible routine. I wear my hair gelled up in a bun with Brown protein gel and I barely wash my hair. Horrible I know... Looking for a change. I was tempted to but carols daughter rosemary shampoo and conditioner today but I wanted to do some research first



@CharnellG

The brown gel may be too much protein for you so maybe look into some more moisturizing gels and make sure you moisturize beneath it. Ecostyler is a good line to look into or using flaxseed or aloe vera gel. Shea Moisture have the Curly Souffle which is a natural gel you can try out. Also your hair may need more moisture so perhaps look into deep conditioning or conditioner washing. 

I haven't tried Carol's daughter so I don't know how good it is. I do recall that many of their products have mineral oil which can block moisture for the hair and cause buildup if not removed properly. If you can get samples then that may be an option so you won't have to spend money on something you don't know you'll like.


----------



## MeowMix

bajandoc86 said:


> Feeling fly....



^^^...because you are.  Loving that style.


----------



## BraunSugar

Day 2 WnG from yesterday


----------



## vmerie

House Hair - Still rocking pineapple from the day before.


----------



## KurlyNinja

Happy (Unofficial) Halloween! 







Found the make-up tutorial online. Super creepy, eh?


----------



## Poohbear

^^^^ YES! That IS super creepy!!!!


----------



## MsChelle

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> Day 2 WnG from yesterday



Oh I love your curls!!! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

latest Instagram


----------



## WriterGirl

My twist and curl using Giovanni Direct Leave-In, filtered Water, and Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter.


----------



## LucieLoo12

So um, yea. I don't like you.  This is the most beautiful, juiciest, thickest, shiny twists I have seen in a long time! Gorgeous! 



WriterGirl said:


> My twist and curl using Giovanni Direct Leave-In, filtered Water, and Carol's Daughter Healthy Hair Butter.


----------



## WriterGirl

LucieLoo12  Thanks girl. But I'm a fan of your luscious puff.


----------



## shespoison

First successful flat twist out. Forgive my hoochiness I was going out as single woman for the first time in years and I could not help myself.


----------



## kurlllz

LucieLoo12 said:
			
		

> So um, yea. I don't like you.  This is the most beautiful, juiciest, thickest, shiny twists I have seen in a long time! Gorgeous!



Dang her hair surely is NIIIICE!


----------



## kurlllz

Today's hair....movin' but not necessarily groovin'!


View attachment 173687



View attachment 173689


----------



## BraunSugar

Wash & Go converted into a french roll:


----------



## vmerie

BraunSugar said:


> Wash & Go converted into a french roll:




I will be duplicating this!  Very pretty.


----------



## BraunSugar

vmerie said:


> I will be duplicating this!  Very pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

At work, first attempt at a braid out


----------



## AtlantaJJ

..............


----------



## Blairx0

BraunSugar said:


> Wash & Go converted into a french roll:



How did you secure the roll?


----------



## manter26

flat ironed my hair for a wedding. it ended up poofing so badly the night before the wedding, that I washed it wore a twist out instead, lol.


----------



## Victoria44

manter26 what temp did you flat iron on? Did you take any pics of it down? Your ponytail is nice and thick!


----------



## pookaloo83

Nice manter!!


----------



## manter26

Victoria44 said:


> manter26 what temp did you flat iron on? Did you take any pics of it down? Your ponytail is nice and thick!



Thank you! I always use my maxiglide (goes to 10) and a babyliss (goes up to 24) flat iron.  I usually set the maxiglide to 4, but I went up to 8/8.5 this time. I think that's around 400 degrees. I think the Babyliss was at 10ish...I'm not sure what temp that is. 

I didn't take any proper pics of my hair down (and please excuse the dirty mirror). This pic was after the maxiglide only...which always leaves my hair with too much volume. 






this is a few days later, i was trying on a sari





I did end up adding some grease and flat ironing again the night before my event and my hair looked good and flat like I wanted for about 15 mins...lol. Florida humidity is the devil.



pookaloo83 said:


> Nice manter!!



Thanks!


----------



## BraunSugar

Blairx0 said:


> How did you secure the roll?



I used hair pins.


----------



## pookaloo83

Nothing new here. Twists in a banana clip. Been in twists about a month now. So proud of me!

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## bhndbrwneyes




----------



## Nerd.

This is my first hair post since I've BC'd in April 

Twist Out (which i normally don't do. I'm more fond of braid-outs)


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Puff with a scarf. Random hair after work...


----------



## SelahOco

Getting there !!!


----------



## Danniquin

I've been letting my hair go crazy these days! This is a couple day old braidout, that I fell asleep on haha I need to redo it!


----------



## itsjusthair88

Got my hair pressed for the *FIRST TIME* in over 2 years...I'm a little disappointed, I was hoping it would be APL by now, but my hairstylist said it was healthy and full, so I'll take it.


----------



## MsChelle

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> Nothing new here. Twists in a banana clip. Been in twists about a month now. So proud of me!
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese



I love your twists. What products do you use when you do them?


----------



## vmerie

Naked Hair - freshly washed


----------



## MzSwift

vmerie
Pretty!! I had just left the thread and came back in when I saw you'd posted. Love your hair!


----------



## vmerie

MzSwift said:


> vmerie
> Pretty!! I had just left the thread and came back in when I saw you'd posted. Love your hair!



MzSwift  Thanks!


----------



## NikkiQ

Dressed up as a 70s bunny and friends thought my hair was so big that someone could hide in I...hence the eyes stuck in there 





Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## virtuenow

vmerie your hair always looks so buttery...I don't get it


----------



## godzooki

I'm representing for the boring erplexed! Here was today...And shall be for tomorrow too, lol!  69 wks post relaxer. Just two formerly separate puff buns pushed and banded together to form a big puff bun. Ends are twisted and tucked under.


----------



## WriterGirl

Ahhh, I can now put my hair in a donut bun.  

On stretched hair using Curlformers. Gonna scarf down these edges overnight.


----------



## kurlllz

I always see such creative and beautiful styles. I guess I played around in my hair in my teens and twenties but now I only wear wash n go's (down curly) or pulled back in a ponytail at the gym. Sometimes I wish I WANTED to do those fun, gorgeous styles but I just don't. Anyway, just wanna compliment all you ladies on these FABULOUS hairdos!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Marino

whiteoleander91 said:


>


Beautiful curls, and beautiful color !!


----------



## lushlady

Not today's hair, but the last time I took pics.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Marino thank you!!


----------



## janeemat

vmerie said:


> Naked Hair - freshly washed


 
Beautiful natural hair!


----------



## pookaloo83

MsChelle said:


> I love your twists. What products do you use when you do them?




I always use Qhemets products. This time I used their Cocoa detangling ghee. Thanks! MsChelle


----------



## .:Eden:.

Mini Twists after blow out.


----------



## manter26

^whew lawd, I love that ponytail!


----------



## WriterGirl

My updo for today. Just put in a puff and pinned down pieces of hair.


----------



## Guinan

WriterGirl, that is GORGEOUS!! I am def going to try that!! Did you blow dry your hair 1st?


----------



## WriterGirl

Thanks pelohello. I stretched my hair using the medium extra long Curlformers (the fuschia/yellow ones). I love stretching my hair this way better than blow drying. Blow drying makes my hair angry and crunchy.


----------



## manter26

Trimmed a couple inches off the front of my hair where I had some stringy heat damage.

Fresh wash and go with crisco + ecostyler, diffused to almost dry.


----------



## Blairx0

^^ THAT'S A LOT.OF HAIR!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Length check.


----------



## Melaninme

In the process of straightening my hair and decided to stop and take a pic.


----------



## manter26

Blairx0 said:


> ^^ THAT'S A LOT.OF HAIR!!!



who me??? 

If you meant me, thanks! If not, my bad.


----------



## bajandoc86

That style is absolutely breathtaking WriterGirl!  I was staring at those pics for a looonnnnggggg time. 

manter26  and YES! you have a ton of hair. Just beautiful and thick 

ETA: I got so distracted looking at all the gorgeous hair in here, I forgot I originally came to post a pic. 

Twistout......before the humidity.


----------



## whiteoleander91

kinda poofy


----------



## whiteoleander91

and some old WnG pics


----------



## jprayze

Today's hair!


----------



## WriterGirl

bajandoc86 Thanks love! Means so much coming from you -- one of my hair idols. 

whiteoleander91 Girl, your hair is getting so long. Great progress.


----------



## whiteoleander91

WriterGirl thank you!!


----------



## coyacoy

coyacoy said:


> today's updo from different angles.....easy to do and happens to be a PS!



writergirl....i wear a very similar style!  It's easy to do and a great protective style 

Eta: not sure why the photos didn't transfer over :-(


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Asha97 said:


> In the process of straightening my hair and decided to stop and take a pic.



Asha97 do you trim your hair yourself? Your ends look noiiiice


----------



## pookaloo83

Trini_Chutney said:
			
		

> Asha97 do you trim your hair yourself? Your ends look noiiiice



I noticed that too n

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## manter26

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> manter26  and YES! you have a ton of hair. Just beautiful and thick



Thank you, I'm so used to having 'the thin hair' in my family, it's hard to believe when people say it's thick. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

@Trini_Chutney

Thanks and yes, I do trim/cut my hair. My last cut/trim I did was back in July. I removed about an inch and I was very happy to see after my recent press that my ends are still in good shape.

I haven't had a major cut in over two years, but thanks for asking your question as it prompted me to look back at a few older images of my past major cuts and I realized that I had cut my hair a lot in the past. Looking back at the images I remember seeing cute short cuts and wanting them for myself, so I would grab my scissors and go for broke! I didn't go too short, but I would remove layers, put layers back in, then remove layers again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, I do love the look of short hair, but I will have to become creative in creating the illusion of short hair as I have been instructed by the men in my home... NO MORE MAJOR CUTS! 

You know what, I believe I answered more than your question...sorry.


----------



## equestrian

Asha97 said:


> @Trini_Chutney
> 
> Thanks and yes, I do trim/cut my hair. My last cut/trim I did was back in July. I removed about an inch and I was very happy to see after my recent press that my ends are still in good shape.
> 
> I haven't had a major cut in over two years, but thanks for asking your question as it prompted me to look back at a few older images of my past major cuts and I realized that I had cut my hair a lot in the past. Looking back at the images I remember seeing cute short cuts and wanting them for myself, so I would grab my scissors and go for broke! I didn't go too short, but I would remove layers, put layers back in, then remove layers again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I do love the look of short hair, but I will have to become creative in creating the illusion of short hair as I have been instructed by the men in my home... NO MORE MAJOR CUTS!
> 
> You know what, I believe I answered more than your question...sorry.



looks great! I love the way you have it layered


----------



## kurlllz

My hair today


View attachment 175801



View attachment 175803


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Shruken 5 day old bantu knot out


----------



## SelahOco

Put my hair in a pony and then twisted the hair and pinned it into a bun.


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## KimPossibli

my fro is getting bigger


----------



## Melaninme

My first camera phone mirror shot! I was nervous taking the picture. I didn't want anyone coming in and seeing me taking the images.






ETA:  I was in the women's bathroom at my church.


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## beautyintheyes

How does your camera take such great pictures!


----------



## LucieLoo12

pookaloo83 said:


> Twistout
> 
> Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


 

@pookaloo83, do you just color your ends or is your color just growing out?


----------



## Jazzlyric

Big frizzy mess that is about to get a good deep conditioning


----------



## NikkiQ

Jazzlyric said:


> Big frizzy mess that is about to get a good deep conditioning


 
Jazzlyric I am willing to take that big frizzy mess anyday! Just gorgeous


----------



## -PYT

Jazzlyric was that a twistout or braidout? I don't see a frizzy mess either!


----------



## Jazzlyric

^^ Old Braidout on an old wash and go


----------



## Jazzlyric

NikkiQ said:


> @Jazzlyric I am willing to take that big frizzy mess anyday! Just gorgeous


 
Thanks NikkiQ


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Jazzlyric said:


> Big frizzy mess that is about to get a good deep conditioning



Honey I'll take that "mess" any day.


----------



## LucieLoo12

please dont quote ....

Half wig day


----------



## pookaloo83

LucieLoo12 said:


> @pookaloo83, do you just color your ends or is your color just growing out?




LucieLoo12 Just color my ends.


----------



## LucieLoo12

pookaloo83 said:


> @LucieLoo12 Just color my ends.


 

I like it! It's cute. But I am too scared


----------



## westNDNbeauty

beautyintheyes said:


> How does your camera take such great pictures!



beautyintheyes Thanks. Its a DSLR (pro) camera.


----------



## Sprinkl3s

The crazy...


----------



## manter26

braidout on blow dried hair
.....


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:
			
		

> braidout on blow dried hair



Love it.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83

Twistout (yesterday)

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## pookaloo83

Straightened it today. From yesterday to today. Will post a braidout on it tomorrow. If it acts right.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## virtuenow

Congrats manter26 you've got your own Tammy wig growing from your head


----------



## manter26

virtuenow said:


> Congrats manter26 you've got your own Tammy wig growing from your head



haha, I'm not quite there yet. Hopefully sometime next year. It's my goal hair.


----------



## vmerie

The Boring...Hurricane Sandy Hair...I've been wearing my hair like this before the storm came and still am.  Will do some hair pampering this weekend.


----------



## Funmiloves

My hair today, for the fringe, used twist n lock gel and set in perm rods over night (my first time trying this)


----------



## rsmith

Bun today


----------



## rsmith

WriterGirl[USER][/USER]  I love that bun. So full and thick.
manter26[USER][/USER]  I love your hair
vmerie[USER][/USER] I love the bun.


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm at the Christmas Tree Shop and found this bootleg version of Wen LMAO 



Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## pearcey

Ready to start the weekend!


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout on flat ironed hair.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## bajandoc86




----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86 said:


>



GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Bun today

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## fifi134

Twistout in a bun.


----------



## vmerie

BostonMaria said:


> I'm at the Christmas Tree Shop and found this bootleg version of Wen LMAO
> 
> View attachment 176561
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF



@BostonMariaInteresting...did you buy it?


----------



## NappyNelle

BostonMaria They didn't even try to make it look like something different!


----------



## Melaninme

One week old press (my camera phone images)


----------



## pookaloo83

Asha97 said:
			
		

> One week old press (my camera phone images)



And it still looks greAt!

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My Janelle Monae inspired updo


----------



## Melaninme

pookaloo83...Thanks Lady!


----------



## freckledface

todays braidout


----------



## vmerie

NowIAmNappy said:


> My Janelle Monae inspired updo



NowIAmNappy This is gorgeous!  I don't think I can pull off the Janelle Monae look.  Maybe one day I'll try.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## BostonMaria

NappyNelle said:


> @BostonMaria They didn't even try to make it look like something different!



NappyNelle I cracked up when I saw it   And no I didn't buy it


----------



## january noir

BostonMaria said:


> I'm at the Christmas Tree Shop and found this bootleg version of Wen LMAO
> 
> View attachment 176561
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF



Did you buy it?


----------



## tamikachu =]

halfway done flat ironing this mess!


----------



## MsAminta

Jazzlyric said:
			
		

> Big frizzy mess that is about to get a good deep conditioning



Can I get that big frizzy mess? Did you do anything in particular to achieve this "mess"? lol


----------



## MsAminta

manter26 said:
			
		

> braidout on blow dried hair



You and the hair--gorgeous!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Wash n go , windy day


----------



## Raspberry

You ladies are killin it in this thread...


Wow bajandoc86 Those twists are fantasmical, I swear I just teared up.


----------



## BostonMaria

january noir said:
			
		

> Did you buy it?



january noir oh heck no! If the real Wen doesn't work for me, I'm sure Ren & Stimpy won't either LOL

Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

freckledface your hair color is precious.


----------



## manter26

MsAminta said:


> You and the hair--gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## freckledface

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> @freckledface your hair color is precious.


 


aww thank you!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Still bunning.

Sent From The Microwave Where I Warm Up Honeybuns With Cheese


----------



## Jazzlyric

MsAminta said:


> Can I get that big frizzy mess? Did you do anything in particular to achieve this "mess"? lol


 
LOL MsAminta well, its an old braidout on an old wash and go . My hair really needed to be washed badly


----------



## PaigeJessica

Today's it's just in a half up style. Curled with curlformers.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Today's hair...


----------



## bajandoc86

Style for the week...


----------



## Melaninme

What a great protective style! I will have to copy this style when wearing my next set of twists!  Just lovely.



bajandoc86 said:


> Style for the week..


----------



## Blairx0

PaigeJessica said:


> Today's it's just in a half up style. Curled with curlformers.



What size curlformers did you use?


----------



## PaigeJessica

Blairx0 said:


> What size curlformers did you use?



I use the Long and Wide size


----------



## LucieLoo12

High bun day. Don't know how much longer i will keep it in because with this cold weather my ears and neck are reeaaally cold.


----------



## MsAminta

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Style for the week...



Nice! What kind of hair did you use in these twists?


----------



## bajandoc86

MsAminta Thanks! I used Marley braid hair.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Braid out day 2. Still trying to perfect poof avoidance but so far I'm unsuccessful   yesterday it was much more defined.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Je Ne Sais Quoi your hair has grown all the way back out and some since your chop earlier this year !


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Ashawn Arraine said:
			
		

> Je Ne Sais Quoi your hair has grown all the way back out and some since your chop earlier this year !



Ashawn Arraine you noticed!!!!!!!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:
			
		

> Ashawn Arraine you noticed!!!!!!!



Yes ma'am I did!


----------



## fifi134

Braidout on flat ironed hair. It was just one ponytail braid.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

fifi134 said:
			
		

> Braidout on flat ironed hair. It was just one ponytail braid.



OMG that's a lot of hair!


----------



## fifi134

Ashawn Arraine I know. It's gonna be a beast to detangle.


----------



## BostonMaria

Got my hair done at the salon today. Wash, rollerset, flat ironed, and asked the hairdresser to cut close to 2 inches. 

She did a fantastic job and it was worth every penny. I asked her if I'm too old (41) to get bangs LOL she said no but gave me swoop bangs instead. 











Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Je Ne Sais Quoi   Your hair is so thick and luscious! I love it!


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

...............................


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Banana clip bun


----------



## MzSwift

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Braid out day 2. Still trying to perfect poof avoidance but so far I'm unsuccessful   yesterday it was much more defined.



But, but I LOVE the poof!!  Your hair is looking good!


----------



## NappyNelle

Bunnyhaslonghair Can you share your bun method please?

BostonMaria You are never too old for bangs! So silly.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Wow no prob. my hair is flat ironed but not silky straight. I just took a dime sized amount of oil, smoothed it into a pony with my hands, and clipped it in a wide banana clip. Then separate into three sections. I hold the end of one section and tuck it under with a hair pin, and do the same to the remaining 2. But I pin the sections close to each other so it doesn't look separated. finally, smoothed (not combed) edges over with a fine tooth comb and a little pomade.

Banana clip is in vertically btw.

Thanks for the thanks ladies! I've been really hating my hair lately and currently am having a hard time with it. The thanks mean a lot to my hair-esteem lol.


----------



## NJoy

2nd day chunky twists pulled into a bun. Then I wrapped my bun with a braid that I made from Marley hair. 

Yeah.... And....uhhhh..... Act like you don't notice the gray going crazy in my hairline. I'm too lazy to henna/indigo right now.


----------



## Arian

My senegalese twists in a bun


----------



## bajandoc86

Arian


----------



## MsAminta

Bunnyhaslonghair said:
			
		

> Wow no prob. my hair is flat ironed but not silky straight. I just took a dime sized amount of oil, smoothed it into a pony with my hands, and clipped it in a wide banana clip. Then separate into three sections. I hold the end of one section and tuck it under with a hair pin, and do the same to the remaining 2. But I pin the sections close to each other so it doesn't look separated. finally, smoothed (not combed) edges over with a fine tooth comb and a little pomade.
> 
> Banana clip is in vertically btw.
> 
> Thanks for the thanks ladies! I've been really hating my hair lately and currently am having a hard time with it. The thanks mean a lot to my hair-esteem lol.



Where did you get your wide banana clip from?


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

Oh I don't remember but I see them everywhere. It's nothing special. The sides are kind of wide.


----------



## mturnr88

My hair today. Freshly relaxed and semi air dried.


----------



## Vshanell

Haven't been in here for a minute. I have a lot of pics but here's a few of my latest roller set and silk wrap. 

The last 4 pics are my experiment with curlformers. They weren't long enough so I did a twist n curl. Results were ok but I dont think I'll use them again cuz it only lasted a day.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## manter26

Pokahontas said:


> Haven't been in here for a minute. I have a lot of pics but here's a few of my latest roller set and silk wrap.
> 
> The last 4 pics are my experiment with curlformers. They went long enough so u did a twist n curl. Results were ok but I dont think I'll use them again cuz it only lasted a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I really love it! I wonder if you could use 2 curlformers on the same piece of hair....


----------



## Vshanell

manter26 said:
			
		

> I really love it! I wonder if you could use 2 curlformers on the same piece of hair....



Thanks so much! I probably could but I doubt if I would go through all the trouble and money lol for 1 day curls. I'm thinking of re-visiting flexi-rods to see if the curls are longer lasting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

Pokahontas said:


> Haven't been in here for a minute. I have a lot of pics but here's a few of my latest roller set and silk wrap.
> 
> The last 4 pics are my experiment with curlformers. They weren't long enough so I did a twist n curl. Results were ok but I dont think I'll use them again cuz it only lasted a day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your hair is and has always been AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Vshanell

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> Your hair is and has always been AMAZING!!!!



Thank you my fellow nail fanatic friend!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## manter26

Hair today-2 french braids pinned up. I used the free pin from the Amish company advertised here. I like it so far. I was disappointed that I only got 1 to try, lol. I'll probably buy more. I have pins this size (about 3" long 1/2" wide) and they slip out but these hold all day.

showing off ma nails. IDK the name though...I think it's from the OPI holiday minis collection maybe 2-3 years ago. The whole set was vampy purples.

Hopefully, my hair will dry and I'll have a nice braidout for the weekend.


----------



## whiteoleander91

an old wng pic from a few months ago


----------



## Altruist

6 day old twist out, on 2 week old twists. This is my best twist out ever and I'm just amazed it #1 looks nice and #2 has lasted this long. And I'm sad my scalp is begging to be washed but it sooo pretty lol, I'm scared I will never be able to replicate it. But if I can remember the magic formula this will replace the puff as my signature style.


----------



## whiteoleander91

manter26 that style is so pretty on you. I wish I could french braid


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout bun

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## NaturalBeauty<3

Me, cruisin'! Lol


----------



## vmerie

manter26 said:


> Hair today-2 french braids pinned up. I used the free pin from the Amish company advertised here. I like it so far. I was disappointed that I only got 1 to try, lol. I'll probably buy more. I have pins this size (about 3" long 1/2" wide) and they slip out but these hold all day.
> 
> 
> showing off ma nails. IDK the name though...I think it's from the OPI holiday minis collection maybe 2-3 years ago. The whole set was vampy purples.
> 
> Hopefully, my hair will dry and I'll have a nice braidout for the weekend.



Really pretty.   My braids never turn out right.  Guess I have to keep practicing.


----------



## bajandoc86

I like!  pookaloo83


----------



## Jazzlyric

deleted ...........


----------



## vmerie

The Untitled 

About to do a mudwash.  I thought the pic looked pretty.


----------



## virtuenow

vmerie said:


> The Untitled
> 
> About to do a mudwash.  I thought the pic looked pretty.



vmerie what kind of mud do you use; have a recipe?


----------



## vmerie

virtuenow said:


> vmerie what kind of mud do you use; have a recipe?



virtuenow No recipe.  It's the same one Naptural85 uses from Terressentials.  I do like it but after I am done with it I might just start making my own.  I saw some tutorials on YT and it seems pretty easy.


----------



## beautyintheyes

vmerie said:
			
		

> virtuenow No recipe.  It's the same one Naptural85 uses from Terressentials.  I do like it but after I am done with it I might just start making my own.  I saw some tutorials on YT and it seems pretty easy.



Do you like it a lot I just saw it the other day and was thinking of buying it


----------



## Shadiyah

mturnr88 said:


> My hair today. Freshly relaxed and semi air dried.



mturnr88 I love your hair even though I have only been following natural hair. I just wanted to let you know that I thought your hair looks nice. keep up the good work.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

about to flat iron


----------



## bajandoc86

Style for church this morning...


----------



## vmerie

beautyintheyes said:


> Do you like it a lot I just saw it the other day and was thinking of buying it



beautyintheyes  I like it a lot!


----------



## Lady_q_tee




----------



## LoveisYou

so pretty bajandoc86


----------



## Melaninme

bajandoc86 said:


> Style for church this morning...



bajandoc86

This picture my dear exudes radiance!  It is by far my favorite of all the images I've seen of you! 

This picture shows that you have the total package; beautiful hair, skin and smile.  You are a triple threat my dear...a triple threat!

This thread is my favorite on this board!


----------



## whiteoleander91

fresh out of the shower


----------



## Mandy4610

Flat ironed my hair.


----------



## 317537

Color check one week after henna + indigo 50/50


----------



## virtuenow

317537 said:


> Color check one week after henna + indigo 50/50
> 
> View attachment 178001



@317537 your name is just a number, wow.  Pretty hair.  What is securing your ponytail?  A banana clip?  Are you natural/relaxed/flat ironed?


----------



## sweet_silvia88

bajandoc86 said:


> Style for church this morning...



wowowowowow!!!! absolutely lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

bajandoc86 said:


> Style for the week...



loving this style!!! is that your hair or do you have a link on how you did it??
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Style for church this morning...



Girl you are gorgeous. I'm sorry, you probably get tired of hearing it, but girl you are snatching wigs hunny.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## bajandoc86

Asha97 said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> This picture my dear exudes radiance!  It is by far my favorite of all the images I've seen of you!
> 
> This picture shows that you have the total package; beautiful hair, skin and smile.  You are a triple threat my dear...a triple threat!
> 
> This thread is my favorite on this board!





sweet_silvia88 said:


> loving this style!!! is that your hair or do you have a link on how you did it??
> thanks for sharing!!!





pookaloo83 said:


> Girl you are gorgeous. I'm sorry, you probably get tired of hearing it, but girl you are snatching wigs hunny.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



    Thank you so much for your compliments ladies! 

sweet_silvia88 I used marley braid hair for these twist extensions. You can click on my blog link in my siggy.


----------



## 317537

virtuenow. My name is Leslie or 317537 (spelled upside down with numbers on a calculator)... Cheesy I know!  Anyway I'm 6mo post relaxer with flat ironed NG.  I've been experimenting with henna/indigo lately. The clip is a ponytail claw from France luxe.


----------



## Qurlyqt

Mandy4610 said:


> Flat ironed my hair.



Did you flat iron yourself? It is very pretty!


----------



## NikkiQ

First time using heat in a LONG time!! Sorry the pic is so big erplexed


----------



## westNDNbeauty

westNDNbeauty said:


> about to flat iron



Here's the finished product


----------



## MzSwift

NikkiQ

OMGosh, girl!! Your hair is so yummy!!


----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:


> @NikkiQ
> 
> OMGosh, girl!! Your hair is so yummy!!


 
 Coming from YOU and that lush head of hair you have...Lord have mercy! Thank you MzSwift


----------



## napbella

bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you so much for your compliments ladies!
> 
> bajandoc86 --You know what? I'm just done with you . You have the most fierce styling skills this side of the caribbean. Just alla dat!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Comparison! The first pic is from my first time straightening my natural hair.


December 2011--November 2012


----------



## ceecy29

NikkiQ that puff is luscious, so great to see your hair growing before our eyes.


westNDNbeauty You always do a good job flat ironing your hair, I can see length increase too. Good job!!!



bajandoc86 said:


> Thank you so much for your compliments ladies!
> 
> sweet_silvia88 I used marley braid hair for these twist extensions. You can click on my blog link in my siggy.



bajandoc86 Thanks for sharing!!! Your pics are always so beautiful. I followed the link in your siggy and I was wondering about your tea rinses. The marshamallow combo is that just a bunch of loose herbs and roots you combined or is it prepackaged? Where do you get your herbs (hopefully online)?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

ceecy29 said:


> westNDNbeauty You always do a good job flat ironing your hair, I can see length increase too. Good job!!!



Thanks. I've recently stopped chopping after the steamer incident/damage a couple years ago. I expect to be at my goal this time next year.


----------



## SelahOco

At the shop now.  Gonna have to get a trim, so I took a pic after the blow out.  Keep your fingers crossed that my ends ain't THAT bad


----------



## BobbieDoll

My everyday bun from different angles.


----------



## pookaloo83

BobbieDoll said:
			
		

> My everyday bun from different angles.



BobbieDoll do you do your bun while your hair is wet? It's so slicked down and nice. And do you have a donut in the back?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83

Ugh. My hair has been acting funny. So put in some fat twists and plan to wear a beanie until I think of a plan b. don't laugh. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## fifi134

I tried naptural85's cocoon hair method. As an extremely lazy natural, I found this to be really simple to do and I LOVED the results. Sorry for the glare, my office lights are mad bright.


----------



## BobbieDoll

pookaloo83 said:


> BobbieDoll do you do your bun while your hair is wet? It's so slicked down and nice. And do you have a donut in the back?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



Yes ma'am I usually do. For this one I just sprayed with water and applied gel. Wet bunning is how I usually style my hair 90% of the time. Yes I'm using a donut.  Thank you.


----------



## offthechainliz

fifi134 said:


> I tried naptural85's cocoon hair method. As an extremely lazy natural, I found this to be really simple to do and I LOVED the results. Sorry for the glare, my office lights are mad bright.




super cute! hard to believe all that hair is hiding in those perfectly shaped cocoon curls!  You have a head full of gorgeous thick hair!


----------



## fifi134

Thank you offthechainliz!


----------



## Atdow71

My wist out from the other day


----------



## bajandoc86

napbella  Thanks chica!

ceecy29 For my marshmallow/burdock root tea (and other teas as well) - I use the actual root/loose leaves. I get mine from mountainroseherbs.com. Marshmallow root and burdock root are very moisturising...and when I add slippery elm I get a lot of natural slip. Love 'em. HTH!


----------



## NikkiQ

Failed attempt at Naptural85's best twist out ever technique. Twists should've been smaller and my hair was frizzy as heck,but I kinda like the way it came out.


----------



## KnaturalBeauty

New wig from BSS. It's called Otto by Bobbi Boss. I like it but I LOVE this lip color! Lol!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fab79

KnaturalBeauty. Both very nice

Sent from outer space


----------



## KnaturalBeauty

Fab79 said:
			
		

> KnaturalBeauty. Both very nice
> 
> Sent from outer space



Thank you! I love your signature!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle

KnaturalBeauty Love the lippie. Can you share the details with us please?

westNDNbeauty Can you share the mascara you are wearing in your flat iron photo please?


----------



## Victoria44

flat ironed for the first time since being natural..
As you can see it was kind of a fail lol, and took 7 hours of my life


----------



## westNDNbeauty

NappyNelle it's Loreal's Voluminous. *HERE* is one from Amazon.  Pretty inexpensive.


----------



## BraunSugar

Mini braid bun:


----------



## sunnydaze

Victoria44 said:


> flat ironed for the first time since being natural..
> As you can see it was kind of a fail lol, and took 7 hours of my life


 
No fail..your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 nice job.  Is this before or after the cut?  How does your hair feel?  Is it heavy/swingy?


----------



## Victoria44

sunnydaze said:
			
		

> No fail..your hair is gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow said:
			
		

> Victoria44 nice job.  Is this before or after the cut?  How does your hair feel?  Is it heavy/swingy?



Thanks! All the pics are after the cut, do my ends still look bad? I'm sure I didn't get all of it lol. And um, my hair felt light (non greasy) and semi swingy ( a different swing from what I've seen when women get their hair silky straight). The weight of it was still pretty light, but felt heavier than from when I wear natural styles.


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> Thanks! All the pics are after the cut, do my ends still look bad? I'm sure I didn't get all of it lol. And um, my hair felt light (non greasy) and semi swingy ( a different swing from what I've seen when women get their hair silky straight). The weight of it was still pretty light, but felt heavier than from when I wear natural styles.



No, it looks good.  I don't think it's a fail either.  I guess you mean you were going for silky straight.  Natural hair has more character-- so I prefer more body and texture to my flat iron's.  You achieved the perfect medium.  By the way, what did the braider do to damage your hair?


----------



## -PYT

Most recent twistout


----------



## Victoria44

virtuenow said:
			
		

> No, it looks good.  I don't think it's a fail either.  I guess you mean you were going for silky straight.  Natural hair has more character-- so I prefer more body and texture to my flat iron's.  You achieved the perfect medium.  By the way, what did the braider do to damage your hair?



In my head I thought it would come out silky straight lol but when I finished I wasn't disappointed, it just wasn't what I imagined. The last time I went to the braiding shop, the braider kept combing my hair from root to tip with a fine tooth comb, and I even gave her a wide tooth comb to use but she kept switching back. I didn't think it would be a huge deal, I'd just have a few more splits to cut off, but when I took my braids out my ends were pretty much shredded.  I didn't want to lose length by cutting them all off at once so I've been doing my regular dusting, but I finally just cut it all while flat ironing. It was relieving.


----------



## bajandoc86

-PYT   the DEFINITION!!!!


----------



## tamikachu =]

Texlaxed today. I decided to make it a little straighter than last time.


----------



## BobbieDoll

-PYT said:


> Most recent twistout



OMG! Perfection!!
Can you give details on how you perfected your twist out please?


----------



## vmerie

So I did a cowash last night and put my hair into bantu knots to dry.





Then I saw this new video from LongHairDontCare2011 and wanted to try my version. http://youtu.be/I8u6J0BIDfE





I am not good and flat twists as you can see but I will definitely try to perfect this.  It is a great winter hairstyle.


----------



## -PYT

BobbieDoll I twisted my hair with castor oil and just twisted with the rope method for extra neatness. Wore the twists for like a week and a half.


----------



## SimJam

wash and "almost" go - shingled hair - took about 45 minutes, will last for the week


----------



## Skiggle

Done yesterday


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Skiggle said:
			
		

> Done yesterday



That is really cute and creative skiggle. I
Wish I could find someone I trust to
Do mine.


----------



## pookaloo83

Skiggle the back is awesome!!!!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## JeterCrazed

[USER=107337]Skiggle[/USER] said:
			
		

> Done yesterday



Hatin' real bad. Real, real bad.


----------



## jprayze

My niece and I went to the salon Friday!  Got nice DCs and trims.  She's 10, going on 21. I let her wear her hair down for one day before I gave her a more kid friendly style.


----------



## NappyNelle

jprayze I love when your niece makes guest appearances! Soooo cute.

vmerie I'm going to attempt that style tomorrow. It is looks horrid, back in a bun it will go. 

Skiggle And now I want some braids. I love it.


----------



## jprayze

NappyNelle I posted that just for you!  My sister knows nothing about hair care and doesn't take care of my nieces hair like she should, so every time I can scoop her up, I make sure her and her hair get lots of TLC!


----------



## BostonMaria

Took my baby girl to the salon today to get a trim (2 inches), highlights for the first time, and bangs. I asked my stylist to rollerset DD's hair and flatiron it. Four and a half hours later she got what she wanted. She was flipping it around all happy lol I'm very happy with the results. DD gets her hair done at the salon once a year, I straighten it maybe 2X a year so this was a treat. I am looking forward to seeing her hair curly with the red highlights. 

Her regimen: cowash every day then applies gel. That's it. 













Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

^^^^ well go head Baby Boston !


----------



## NappyNelle

BostonMaria DD is soooo cute!!! Just like jprayze's niece, y'all cannot deny that you are family!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Still rocking my Janelle Monae inspired updo, excuse the tired face!


----------



## bajandoc86

Ack!!   I heart that style NowIAmNappy!


----------



## NGraceO

Rocking the straight do. First time in years my hair has been straightened.


----------



## bajandoc86

Style #3 of these twisted marley extensions.

(instagram pic)







ETA: Close up of bang in siggy.


----------



## crlsweetie912

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Style #3 of these twisted marley extensions.
> 
> (instagram pic)



Omg this is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Melaninme

This will be my last week wearing my hair straight for a while.  Now that Thanksgiving is over and I have a some time to play, my plan is to experiment with some styles I've been wanting to try, so hopefully I'll have more images to post before wash day.


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

bajandoc86 said:
			
		

> Style #3 of these twisted marley extensions.
> 
> (instagram pic)



Girl you've got skills!!!!


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Asha97 your hair is gorgeous as always!


----------



## vmerie

NappyNelle said:


> jprayze I love when your niece makes guest appearances! Soooo cute.
> 
> vmerie I'm going to attempt that style tomorrow. It is looks horrid, back in a bun it will go.
> 
> Skiggle And now I want some braids. I love it.



NappyNelle  Did you try it?


----------



## Ash25

Hey ya'll  Fresh flat iron using low heat


----------



## NappyNelle

vmerie  I did... and I ended up leaving my hair out so I wouldn't be late for work.


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Hair today...


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## MsAminta

My faux marley bun.

ETA: posted from my phone...how can I flip it the right way?


----------



## westNDNbeauty

My unintentional Bow Bun


----------



## itismehmmkay

My hair was actually more boring than this, but went and fluffed it up a bit and brought the sides down.  I like how it's looking thick and healthy.


----------



## NGraceO

Today's bun and the inspiration.... Still working on it, as this bun is obviously epic.


----------



## manter26

finished my braids...





nails are e.l.f. desert haze from the holiday cube mini collection. (formula is eck but the i love the colors and it was only $10 for 14 bottles) my hands are red bc i was cold...


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hair today. boring pony.


----------



## NappyNelle

Nnelove Your version of the bun is fantastic.


----------



## Duchess007

Haven't quite figured out posting from my iPhone, but here's today's two-strand-twist-out!


----------



## whiteoleander91

different styling gel. I used la bella styling gel with my usual long aid instead of using eco styler. the gel smells like oranges. great definition today.


----------



## NGraceO

Perfecting it!!! Yesterday's bun. And today's wash and go. It's my first wash n go since texlaxing and probably my second wash n go ever even with six years of being natural under the belt prior to texlaxing. Exciting day lol!


----------



## NGraceO

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> different styling gel. I used la bella styling gel with my usual long aid instead of using eco styler. the gel smells like oranges. great definition today.



Looks great!! Whitoleander!!


----------



## Melaninme

Recreated a cornrow braid done the last time I pressed, but with a new starting point for the braid. Instead of starting at the lower back, I instead started at my temple and moved along my hairline into the single loose braid on the side.


----------



## bajandoc86

Asha97.....simple and beautiful. Your hair is so glossy


----------



## BostonMaria

A good curly hair day 



Sent from my iPhone 10 using LHCF


----------



## wavezncurlz

Me and mom at local play today.
I did both of the twistouts. She usually wears a bun. She looks younger with her hair out.  

#nokids, #girlsnight, #goodhairday


----------



## NJoy

I'ts getting cold out so, I'm back to wigging it. I'm in Samara Girl (Freetress).


----------



## pookaloo83

Asha97 said:
			
		

> Recreated a cornrow braid done the last time I pressed, but with a new starting point for the braid. Instead of starting at the lower back, I instead started at my temple and moved along my hair line into the single loose braid on the side.



Love this.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## westNDNbeauty




----------



## lesedi

westNDNbeauty said:


>



that shine!!!!


----------



## lesedi

i made a thread about this but for those of you who remember my effed up edges, here is an update

In September










Today


----------



## Qurlyqt

I :heart2: this thread! I'm in total awe of all of you self-straightening ladies! I tried it myself a couple of times, total fail.


----------



## metro_qt

I just did my first length check in ages


----------



## pookaloo83

metro_qt said:
			
		

> I just did my first length check in ages



Get it girl!! Got a reggie to share?

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## westNDNbeauty

lesedi said:
			
		

> that shine!!!!



Thanks. I think the sapote oil had a lil something to do with it.


----------



## KnaturalBeauty

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> KnaturalBeauty Love the lippie. Can you share the details with us please?
> 
> westNDNbeauty Can you share the mascara you are wearing in your flat iron photo please?



I am so new to this. I apologize for the late delay. It's actually from a palette by e.l.f. One of those huge ones with eyeshadow, lip color, etc. I did find an NYC brand lipstick called blue rose that is very close to it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KnaturalBeauty

My new install. HairLo Brazilian 16,18,20 inches. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsChelle

Rearview of my big ole messy bun


----------



## bajandoc86

My classic high bun for church yesterday.


----------



## kandegirl

bajandoc86, you BE on it!!!


----------



## kandegirl

Protective Style for the next month and a half. Full sewn in curly weave done by me. I do other's weaves as well. 2 1/2 packs of Outre Batik Jerry Curl 16 inches.

I felt like Rick James when I first put it in. I won't post that pic! Lol


----------



## crlsweetie912

Length check.....


----------



## crlsweetie912

I don't know why that came out sideways.....


----------



## whiteoleander91

freshly trimmed! did a protein treatment and trimmed last night.


----------



## daviine

So beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^daviine if your comment was for me  thank you!!


----------



## daviine

whiteoleander91 said:
			
		

> ^^daviine if your comment was for me  thank you!!



Yes it was!!!! I didn't want to quote your pictures. So beautiful!


----------



## Sholapie

This is my bantu knot out done on dried hair. I really hope these images aren't too big


----------



## Garner

OMG...You ladies are so inspirational!!!  These pictures are definitely hair porn!!! lol   LOVE IT!!!


----------



## itismehmmkay

Trying to stay away from the headband and wear more hair forward.  Still doing rollers at night.  Then comb it out and lay it down with a scarf before styling


----------



## rsmith

Twistout pinned up


----------



## Harina

Sholapie said:


> This is my bantu knot out done on dried hair. I really hope these images aren't too big




You have lovely skin!


----------



## Sholapie

Thank you Harina


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm trying to learn how to french braid...I think I have it backwards or inside out if that makes any sense lol. It looks like a big cornrow type braid instead of a legit french braid...like the braid is sitting on top instead of being all interwoven-y lol but this is the best it has ever looked so, I'll take it! 

I did it on wash and go hair


----------



## -PYT

Knockoff eBay curlformer set:


----------



## NappyNelle

Fluffy Puffy Braid Out Fro

(Please excuse my face; I'm flaring/ really sick )


----------



## manter26

^Nelle, you look radiant.  Can't even tell you weren't doing well, feel better!  Love the hair too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Arian

The low bun..i've started taking these down!


----------



## whiteoleander91

NappyNelle you are so pretty! I hope you start feeling better soon :3


----------



## QueenAmaka

Twist Out


----------



## NappyNelle

whiteoleander91 and manter26 Aww, thanks you guys! *blushing*


----------



## Arian

The usual twistout..probably the best ever with my Hydroquench products!


----------



## .:Eden:.

Blow out to flat iron

Used Nioxin Thermal Bliss and Instyler to straighten.
I terribly need a trim, that's why when I wrapped it my ends weren't smooth.
I'll just play with styles and try again next year for a smoother execution.


----------



## Melaninme

My attempt at the dutch crown braid. I wished I had created the style where the braid was outward instead of concealed.


----------



## Sieda

Nothing new here, just a bun! Can't get the rotate image function to work.


----------



## pookaloo83

Braidout

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Brwnbeauti

One of my fav twistout buns 





Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## rsmith

Blow dried twist out with Castor Oil


----------



## Funmiloves

Sieda said:
			
		

> Nothing new here, just a bun! Can't get the rotate image function to work.



Love it! Looking forward to the day that my hair is long enough to do this.


----------



## NappyNelle

Top Knot Bun with Banana Clip


----------



## Dee_33

Lovely hair ladies


----------



## manter26

put some perm rods on my braids 





nails are opi road house blues


----------



## Melaninme

manter26 said:


> put some perm rods on my braids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails are opi road house blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## manter26

Asha97 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## curlcomplexity

My first natural pic on LHCF!!!! My wash and go from this past weekend. It's in a bun now

 *poof*


----------



## ceecy29

qtslim83 Love the wash and go, gorgeous hair!!! Naija girls be getting it!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Playing with my bangs with my friends' instyler rotating iron


----------



## NGraceO

Today's hair, my lazy, I'm out of ideas and in a hurry bun:


----------



## Dee_33

^^^How did you do that bun?  I have some of those holders.  Thanks


----------



## NGraceO

luving me : I part down the middle up top, roll both sides back and pin them down. Gather the rest of my hair at my male in a ponytail, and use the goody hair thingy as a pony tail holder. I then tuck the ends of the ponytail under and secure with bobby pins hth!


----------



## Hairness

Twist out


----------



## Hairness

Trying this again. 



Last one. 



Does anyone know how I can post photos in portrait format instead of sideways?  I have an iPhone.  Tia.


----------



## bajandoc86

I apologize for the whole heap of pics....

Tried Curlformers for the first time.





Curls!  I messed up some at the crown trying to speparate them 





They were very soft and fluffy, so I knew that they wouldn't stand up against the humidity. So I pinned them up into an updo...
(the natural lighting really washed me out )





At the end of the day - humidity caused some poofing.





FOTD





ETA: I used the pics I plan to put in my blogpost - hence the label. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## -PYT

My turn


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I've slept on these for about two days lol. No heat used. They started out as bantu knots and ended up as this.  Don't judge. 

I washed with Shea Moisture coconut hibiscus shampoo and because I was tired I skipped dc'ing all together. Added glycerin water and/or Giovanni Direct leave in, Hairitage Hydration Avocado Cloud, and added a bit of castor oil on the ends. My grass is the greenest (or happiest lol) when I moisturize daily or every few days.

I flat twisted my edges in the front and sides, then twisted and knotted six sections in the back. This is how I normally section my hair to wear under wigs (in either twists or plaits.... no knots.) Flat twisting my edges has really helped me to keep them healthy and wearing my hair like this when at home keeps it nice and stretched.


----------



## 317537

Side braid pony today. Braided back from center part gathering from the hairline only. Not really a French braid.. Not sure what to call it. Secured with a barrette and hair tie from Sally's.  Still getting used to the henna-indigo color.  I definitely like this better than those few pesky grays!  My mom did my hair like this when I was a kid. Guess I'm regressing!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Christmas flattie


----------



## pookaloo83

My loose twists in a donut bun.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:


> My loose twists in a donut bun.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



And I remember when you called Cipriana's hair a rat's nest.  Do you have pics of your twists down? 

Love the bun btw.


----------



## MsChelle

Ever have happy accident with your hair? Well mine was in a bun since Monday. I took it out Friday and spritzed with plain tap water and put on a satin scarf and slept on it. The intent was to wash it this morning but it was so big and defined I let it go. Put a hair tie around it and this is what I got.


----------



## pookaloo83

manter26 said:


> And I remember when you called Cipriana's hair a rat's nest.  Do you have pics of your twists down?
> 
> Love the bun btw.



And that's how I feel about mine! Lol damn you all and your elephant memories. The look frizzy too fast but they make my hair look full. 

manter26 these pics are blah. It looks cute when I style them. But this was right after I put them in.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## manter26

pookaloo83 said:
			
		

> And that's how I feel about mine! Lol damn you all and your elephant memories. The look frizzy too fast but they make my hair look full.
> 
> manter26 these pics are blah. It looks cute when I style them. But this was right after I put them in.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I think it's cute down too. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91

hey guys.  lots of beautiful hair in here. i re-subbed mainly because it was driving me crazy not to see pics lol.


----------



## Seamonster

pookaloo83 i think it is cute down as well


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Week old shingled high pony:


----------



## MzLady78

My first post in this thread! 

My 2nd attempt at a twist out, I'm getting better.


----------



## rsmith

Back to bunning


----------



## NGraceO

day 2 and 3 of a flexi rod set


----------



## Melaninme

Curls are back!


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Freshly washed and shingled:


----------



## pookaloo83

Loose twists taken out.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm having a hard time remembering if I posted these or not  lol

from maybe...October? or maybe early November?










some other old pics


----------



## whiteoleander91

another one


----------



## MaraWithLove

-Install (took it down)
-Hair right after take down
-Straightened (before trim)
-A fluffed out chunky twistout
I may install again, I'm unsure right now ^_^


----------



## itismehmmkay

MzLady78 Cute!  And are you losing weight?


----------



## pookaloo83

itismehmmkay said:


> MzLady78 Cute!  And are you losing weight?



Yeah. She looks good.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## itismehmmkay

Back to daily airdried rollersets.  My hair really does go to a different moisturized state and is full.  Might go ahead and join the 'no heat' challenge.


----------



## pookaloo83

Got many compliments in my hair today.braid out Puff with a side bang. Simple 'do, but maybe cause my curls were popping.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## itismehmmkay

^^^curls ARE poppin


----------



## bajandoc86

Gorgeous pookaloo83.


----------



## PinkPeony

My first picture in this thread 






I almost gave up on a decent bun on my natural hair but finally I managed


----------



## truequeen06

Wasn't sure if this needed a whole thread since I only have one picture right now, but I straightened and trimmed my hair today.  I also dyed a section blue and I love it!  I'm so tempted to do the whole thing, but I don't want to have to deal with fading and bleaching.  Maybe next time I'll dye a little bit more of my hair.


----------



## Seamonster

truequeen06 I think you should do a whole thread. We love color and that blue is gorgeous. I want to know all the details


----------



## Rocky91

you are so pretty and I love your brows PinkPeony! cute bun as well.


----------



## MzLady78

itismehmmkay said:


> MzLady78 Cute!  And are you losing weight?





pookaloo83 said:


> Yeah. She looks good.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



Thanks! itismehmmkay and pookaloo83

I'm pretty sure I am not losing weight (though I need to).  But it made my day that you thought so.


----------



## MzLady78

pookaloo83 said:


> Loose twists taken out.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



Why does it seem like your hair grew overnight?  I had no idea it was that long already.


----------



## NappyNelle

Austro-Afrikana What do you use to shingle?

NGraceO Please can you share your method?! I love it! How much are you charging? lol

MzLady78 Ahhhhhhhh you look fabulous!!!!! 

truequeen06 Yes, that update is thread worthy. Take more pics and share please!


----------



## MzLady78

Aww, thanks! NappyNelle.


----------



## PinkPeony

Rocky91 said:


> you are so pretty and I love your brows PinkPeony! cute bun as well.


Thank you Rocky91 that made my day. I learned how to do my brows properly on youtube

MzLady78 natural hair suits you well


----------



## MzLady78

PinkPeony said:


> Thank you Rocky91 that made my day. I learned how to do my brows properly on youtube
> 
> MzLady78 natural hair suits you well



PinkPeony, thanks!

This is the first time I'm really enjoying it. I just need to get my staples down, these natural hair products ain't cheap!


----------



## bajandoc86

Me and my twistout(post humidity - so its all poofy) yesterday...


----------



## PinkPeony

MzLady78 I know, I used to live for Suave so spending more then 2$ for condi seemed outrageous.
Tresemme naturals is a good drugstore brand just fyi


----------



## MzLady78

PinkPeony said:


> MzLady78 I know, I used to live for Suave so spending more then 2$ for condi seemed outrageous.
> Tresemme naturals is a good drugstore brand just fyi



Thanks, I'll give it try.

I will say that I'm really liking the Knot Today leave in and my glycerin/rose water mix. I have a hard time maintaining moisture, I need to work on my porosity issues.


----------



## MzLady78

bajandoc86 said:


> Me and my twistout(post humidity - so its all poofy) yesterday...



bajandoc86, you have the prettiest smile.


----------



## ScorpioRising

I haven't posted my hair in awhile, I started getting frustrated with it erplexed but this is my attempt at a fro-hawk taken last night. Have a good afternoon ladies


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

NappyNelle I use Ecostyler Krystal but add KeraCare twist and define cream over it to seal so it is not as crunchy. I use my fingers to shingle. 

HTH


----------



## LadyEuphoria007

ScorpioRising that's so cute!


----------



## pookaloo83

MzLady78 said:


> Why does it seem like your hair grew overnight?  I had no idea it was that long already.




I know! I kinda noticed that too. But I said it must be an illusion, but since you said so too now I'm like !


----------



## Dee_33

pookaloo83 said:


> Loose twists taken out.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


 
pookaloo83, you color your hair?  What brand and color do you use?  I'm thinking of jazzing my hair up.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Twists in a sloppy bun.


----------



## MzLady78

pookaloo83 said:


> I know! I kinda noticed that too. But I said it must be an illusion, but since you said so too now I'm like !



pookaloo83, it is definitely not an illusion, it's really grown!


----------



## pookaloo83

luving me said:


> @pookaloo83, you color your hair?  What brand and color do you use?  I'm thinking of jazzing my hair up.




Yeah I used  box color. It was by Dark and lovely I believe. Honey blond or blonde. Something like that.  It's fading now. I just did the tips only. Thinking about doing a red type of color next idk. Everybody seems to like this color, but I don't remember what I used!  luving me


----------



## pookaloo83

bajandoc86 said:


> Me and my twistout(post humidity - so its all poofy) yesterday...



My sister walked up on me while looking at your pic and said you need to be in catalogs.  Very pretty smile!


----------



## ScorpioRising

LadyEuphoria007 said:


> @ScorpioRising that's so cute!




thank you !


----------



## Melaninme

Twists and twist-out. ( sorry, store dressing room mirror was dirty)


----------



## pookaloo83

High bun with a headband. Also took a piece out for a little bang.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## crlsweetie912

truequeen06 said:


> Wasn't sure if this needed a whole thread since I only have one picture right now, but I straightened and trimmed my hair today.  I also dyed a section blue and I love it!  I'm so tempted to do the whole thing, but I don't want to have to deal with fading and bleaching.  Maybe next time I'll dye a little bit more of my hair.


----------



## crlsweetie912

Today's bun........


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 what is your bun method?? what do you use? how do you get your edges so straight yet preserve the curl on your ends?? I wanna know it all! love this bun.


----------



## MzLady78

pookaloo83 said:


> High bun with a headband. Also took a piece out for a little bang.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I have those headbands, I haven't even thought to use them on my natural hair. I usually used them to hide my edges when my braids started getting raggedy.


----------



## Sholapie

Gorgeous bun! pookaloo83


----------



## Sholapie

air dried after henna


----------



## bajandoc86

MzLady78 Thank you!

pookaloo83 That's funny!


----------



## pookaloo83

MzLady78 said:


> I have those headbands, I haven't even thought to use them on my natural hair. I usually used them to hide my edges when my braids started getting raggedy.




Yeah. They can snag so you have to be careful MzLady78 I folded this one in half. Too wide for me.


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:


> @pookaloo83 what is your bun method?? what do you use? how do you get your edges so straight yet preserve the curl on your ends?? I wanna know it all! love this bun.




I copied loveislandbeauty on how to do my buns. It's the only way I do it. Not tight or anything. I actually sometimes leave the bun in overnight. Get a goodie stretched out head band and wrap it twice. The third time I wrap it again like I'm gonna do a puff but do a bun instead. Watch the video. It's easy!

I use nothing on my edges. Just put celie plaits in my hair at night and undo,separate in the am. Put my head down and brush all the hair up tho the crown of my head and brush my edges (dry no gel or pomade) and then slapped the headband on. I have fine hair so my edges are fine and always come out straight.

@-PYT


----------



## rsmith

pic of my bun!!!

pookaloo83[USER][/USER] I am loving that bun!!!

bajandoc86[USER][/USER] beautiful pic


----------



## -PYT

pookaloo83 thanks for the vid! I hate that it switches to a pic right when she's making the bun. I'm gonna try this next time!


----------



## pookaloo83

-PYT said:


> @pookaloo83 thanks for the vid! I hate that it switches to a pic right when she's making the bun. I'm gonna try this next time!




Yeah try it! You got the idea right? -PYT yeah i just noticed she does switch to a photo while doing it. But just wrap a third time, and tuck instead of pulling all the hair out.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

A twistout I did earlier in the week.

View attachment 2012-12-21 08.42.51.jpg


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

And my hair today after wearing a twistout all week. LOL Idk I look mean in this pic.


----------



## Melaninme

Sporting small two strand twists.


----------



## sunnieb

Sitting in the car bored today.





Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Another fluffy twistout for church today....I finally got my roots to lay flat, even if only for 15 mins  The humidity out here is CRAZY!


----------



## momi

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> A twistout I did earlier in the week.



Cute and very defined...


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

pookaloo83 said:


> High bun with a headband. Also took a piece out for a little bang.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne


 
This is super pretty!


----------



## Marino

first flat iron ever : erplexed












not so flat...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

^^^Aww I think it still looks nice and healthy!


----------



## Sade'

Blow dried & pinned up. Nothing special.


----------



## mscocopuff

Blow out (5 days old).  Curls are from the nightly topknot.


----------



## alove15

Holiday Bun! Happy that my low buns are looking bigger  I think it needs a bow or hair pin though.


----------



## bajandoc86

Tried curlformers for the second time - and after tweaking my technique and products..it is official. I am in


----------



## MaraWithLove

Twist-out over a period of days


----------



## sunnieb

Finally cold enough for me to wear my hat!









Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## freckledface

my christmas rollerset


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Just a WnG.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Right after a shower. I intended to wear it down, but decided to just clip the top half up. A lil bit of gel/condish on the hair pin and clip lol


----------



## NowIAmNappy

This was me two days ago but I'm wearing my hair the same today


----------



## whiteoleander91

same thing as yesterday


----------



## BraunSugar

wash & go











Enjoying my free hair until the end of the month.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

BraunSugar your hair is sooo pretty!


----------



## getoffmylawn

Hope it'll stay this way for at least two days


----------



## BraunSugar

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> @BraunSugar your hair is sooo pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## kurlllz

:-D


----------



## MaraWithLove

Straightened. I always feel like I look like a completely different person when I go from curly to straight! But, I want to avoid constant heat so I may install or experiment with more stretched styles...kind of limited with my length.


----------



## Seamonster

bajandoc86 how didi you tweek your curlformers routine? I am going to use mine for new years eve


----------



## bajandoc86

Seamonster - I ensured each section was soaking wet immediately prior to installing the curlformer. The first time I used them the hair was only damp, so it didn't come out as smooth. I also used a little castor oil on the ends to smooth them out. 

Oh,the spritz I used was a mixture of a moisturising tea I use to mix my DCs (marshmallow root/burdock root/yucca root/irish moss) + water + few drops of argan oil.

HTH!


----------



## mscocopuff

Back to the pony I go!  I am washing tomorrow trying to prep for the next HYH challenge.


----------



## pookaloo83

Pin curls on flat ironed hair. I always got my curls via pin curls even when I was relaxed. But sometimes I feel like they're old lady curls. But they give your hair fullness and bounce.


Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Dee_33

^^^cute hair now that siggy, LOL...wrong on sooooo many levels.


----------



## crlsweetie912

I like the old lady curls Pook!  Your hair has grown so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobbieDoll

My week old twist out with a headband.


----------



## bajandoc86

I totally agree crlsweetie912.

pookaloo83 Your hair really has gotten thicker and longer...


----------



## bajandoc86

Twistout on stretched hair(stretched using the curlformer set I posted above)


----------



## Melaninme

pookaloo83 said:


> Pin curls on flat ironed hair. I always got my curls via pin curls even when I was relaxed. But sometimes I feel like they're old lady curls. But they give your hair fullness and bounce.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I am a huge fan of pin curls and your hair looks great!


----------



## WriterGirl

bajandoc86 said:


> Twistout on stretched hair(stretched using the curlformer set I posted above)



So glad that you're loving Curlformers. Your hair is so pretty.  Soaking wet hair is how I get my best results too. 

I wore my hair this way for Christmas using the same stretch method.


----------



## WriterGirl

3rd day twistout from a stretched out Curlformer set -- took some pics before I twisted up for the night.


----------



## winona

Haven't posted in forever  flat twist updo into banana clip bun.  I straightened my hair for the first time in over a year

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83

winona said:


> Haven't posted in forever  flat twist updo into banana clip bun.  I straightened my hair for the first time in over a year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pretty!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## lushlady

Latest Bun.


----------



## Atdow71

Xmas day hair-twist out


----------



## ScorpioRising

3 day wash and go so I pinned up the sides today. Sorry about the first picture being so small, it refused to upload properly


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

My fro!!! I am soo excited it grew!


----------



## Seamonster

^ it is an adorable fro


----------



## pookaloo83

lushlady said:


> Latest Bun.



lushlady how did you achieve this? I see a lil black clip in the back. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Today's bun. I wore it to a friends baby shower


----------



## pookaloo83

My hair yesterday

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## napbella

ScorpioRising said:


> 3 day wash and go so I pinned up the sides today. Sorry about the first picture being so small, it refused to upload properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184999





ScorpioRising,
Lawd hamercy! That is just beautiful, gone head wit yo bad sef!


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## ScorpioRising

napbella said:


> @ScorpioRising,
> Lawd hamercy! That is just beautiful, gone head wit yo bad sef!



Thank you


----------



## pookaloo83

Banana clip. Half up half down. 

Hair is starting to revert some.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## melissa-bee

pookaloo83
Have you posted somewhere how you straightened your hair?
I would like to know what products you used and what straightening technique you used also. Did you blow dry before and what flatiron did you use?


----------



## jprayze

Today's roller set


----------



## AHeadOfCoils

.......................


----------



## pookaloo83

melissa-bee said:


> @pookaloo83
> Have you posted somewhere how you straightened your hair?
> I would like to know what products you used and what straightening technique you used also. Did you blow dry before and what flatiron did you use?


No I didn't post about it. I blow dried using the tension method first. I sprayed my hair first with Chi's infrared? I think it's called. Then I flat ironed after with no product. My last session I used crisco, It came out much straighter then. And I have a Chi flat iron melissa-bee


----------



## Taina

My W&G today. Used a diffuser


----------



## mscocopuff

I am back to hiding my hair.  Partial sew in and straightened hair.  Still holding on from the last blow dry!  Working to stay off this heat.  After my next wash, it's braid out central!


----------



## melissa-bee

pookaloo83 said:


> No I didn't post about it. I blow dried using the tension method first. I sprayed my hair first with Chi's infrared? I think it's called. Then I flat ironed after with no product. My last session I used crisco, It came out much straighter then. And I have a Chi flat iron melissa-bee



Thanks, your hair looks good


----------



## wavezncurlz

I wish my shrinkage wasn't so crazy (3s aren't supposed to have shrinkage )
My curls never go past my shoulders no matter how long my hair gets. I'm close to WL again.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Blow out with coconut oil and then put into a bun for a protective style.


----------



## MsChelle

Cut about 2 1/2 inches due to SSKs. They are wearing me out. That's the second cut this year. :-(


----------



## jprayze

2nd day roller set just slept in a bonnet.


----------



## NappyNelle

^Squeal!!! My little boo!







Senegalese twists and a braid out!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

NappyNelle said:


> ^Squeal!!! My little boo!
> 
> Senegalese twists and a braid out!



Your hair is growing so beautifully!! Look how long it is!!!


----------



## Foxglove

Best bun I've ever done with my own hair. I'm gassed. Had to share 






ETA my bad guys, posted from my phone and didn't realize how big it was


----------



## Sholapie

braidout


----------



## lushlady

pookaloo83 said:


> lushlady how did you achieve this? I see a lil black clip in the back.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



pookaloo83 It is a ponytail (my hair is stretched, but still very textured) that I folded over my finger, pinned down, and then placed a barrette there to cover the pin.  I also spread  the bun out (think hand fan) so it looks the way it does here.


----------



## pookaloo83

Bantu knot out.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## sky035

Protective Style that I am rocking daily.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Attempted a heat free blowout and ended up with this. The blur is from my lens not being cleaned but you get the picture.


----------



## BraunSugar

I turned my poofy flat ironed hair into a braid & curl:


----------



## Dee_33

^^^wow, love you hair color, do you happen to remember the brand/shade?  I'm sooo coloring my hair soon.


----------



## BraunSugar

luving me said:


> ^^^wow, love you hair color, do you happen to remember the brand/shade?  I'm sooo coloring my hair soon.



Thank you! It is L'oreal Mega Browns & the shade is Brandy. I colored in October so it has faded some but it looks even better with time.


----------



## pookaloo83

BraunSugar said:


> Thank you! It is L'oreal Mega Browns & the shade is Brandy. I colored in October so it has faded some but it looks even better with time.




Is it a permanent color? I said I wouldn't color again but I love your color BraunSugar


----------



## BraunSugar

pookaloo83 said:


> Is it a permanent color? I said I wouldn't color again but I love your color @BraunSugar



Yes it's permanent. I got it from Sally. It was one of the more gentle permanent colors that I've used.


----------



## SuchaLady

Another sew in. Love it. 

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## manter26

New year's frizzy wng. I was in a rush so I didn't shingle or use much product. definitely didn't last more than 1 night. I have to wash it today cuz it's super dry. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coyacoy

manter26 said:


> New year's frizzy wng. I was in a rush so I didn't shingle or use much product. definitely didn't last more than 1 night. I have to wash it today cuz it's super dry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



manter26....hair is so cute!! It came out great


----------



## regina07

BraunSugar -- love your hair!  Those curls are gorgeous.


----------



## Damaged but not out

NYE twist and curl with curlformers.


----------



## whiteoleander91

sorta kinda shingled. the sections were big.


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## rsmith

Right Now:


----------



## bajandoc86

Damaged but not out You look lovely!


----------



## Victoria44

Braid out 







Someone let me know if it's too big, I'm on my phone


----------



## LivingInPeace

One of my first efforts in bunning.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My hair is pretty much the same from the other day, flat twist updo


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

My twists with my own hair


----------



## beauti

*Victoria44 you and your hair...gorgeous!*


----------



## BraunSugar

My messy bun for the week:


----------



## kurlllz

ScorpioRising said:
			
		

> 3 day wash and go so I pinned up the sides today. Sorry about the first picture being so small, it refused to upload properly



Girl you look FABO!!!!


----------



## kurlllz

MsChelle said:
			
		

> Cut about 2 1/2 inches due to SSKs. They are wearing me out. That's the second cut this year. :-(



Niceness!!!!!


----------



## kurlllz

Co-washed with AOHS/AOIN conditioners.....my leave-in AOWC styled with vegetable glycerin and jojoba oil and I must say my hair is SO SOFT and SHINY!




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

^^ Your hair looks gorgeous from the roots! Lol


----------



## kurlllz

Bunnyhaslonghair said:
			
		

> ^^ Your hair looks gorgeous from the roots! Lol



:-D Funny...thank you.


----------



## bajandoc86

Date night hair:


----------



## naturalagain2

^^^Get it girl!


----------



## whiteoleander91

sorta messy bun


----------



## BraunSugar

whiteoleander91 You have some beautiful hair!  I love seeing your pics.


----------



## whiteoleander91

BraunSugar aw! I know my pics are pretty boring so I feel kinda bad sometimes when I post them here lol ... so your compliment really made me smile :3 thank you!


----------



## RegaLady

CandiedLipgloss said:


> My twists with my own hair


 
Very pretty! This is how I wear my hair 90% of the time.


----------



## alove15

My first curlformer set. Love the results! Plus the only product i used was whipped shea butter! It got my hair nice and stretched for a trim. They were easy to put in but annoying to wear 76 of.  I'll probably rock them for a week or so then bun or do a twistout on them. Overall I'm super impressed.


----------



## Foxglove

BraunSugar for the week? Do you leave it in all week or take it down each night and bun again in the morning?


----------



## BraunSugar

Foxglove said:


> @BraunSugar for the week? Do you leave it in all week or take it down each night and bun again in the morning?



Foxglove I leave the bun in for as many nights as it will stay without looking too crazy. I always keep the ponytail part in for the whole week. If the bun gets super crazy looking then I will take it down and re-wrap the bun. I do the entire style with just my hands and use gel and a scarf to keep my edges lying down some.


----------



## IMFOCSD

My hair today...Just something simple rolled hair on two orange flexible rods, one one each side and removed them in the AM. 



Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## manter26

Joico products messed up my hair's porosity...slowly working it out. Wng from today...


diluted Infusium 23 under ecostyler gel.


----------



## virtuenow

manter26 what happened w/the Joico?  Was it a sulfate shampoo or conditioner that did it?  Technique.  Hair looks good!


----------



## manter26

virtuenow said:


> manter26 what happened w/the Joico?  Was it a sulfate shampoo or conditioner that did it?  Technique.  Hair looks good!



virtuenow The k-pak shampoo was okay. It has sulfates in it. My only complaint is it suds too much and it took forever to rinse out. My hair probably needed a dime sized amount at most and I usually use a palm-ful of shampoo for each half of my hair, lol. The k-pak conditioner had absolutely no slip at all. It made my hair kinda hard and very webby. Both are protein products and I only use protein but I think it was too much for my hair (regular light protein + kpak ). The pH on each is listed at 4.5-5.5 and that's probably too high for my high porosity hair. 

I've DC'd and added a bit of lemon juice to some water in a spray bottle and that helped a little. My hair is still frizzier than normal and my curls are not clumping. Hopefully all is back to normal in a few weeks.


----------



## Victoria44

beauti said:


> Victoria44 you and your hair...gorgeous!



Thank you!! beauti


----------



## jprayze

My PS for the next 2 months.


----------



## vmerie

First time doing loose twists.


----------



## pearcey

Impressed with my progress, I decided to treat my hair to a deep conditioning treat on dry hair.  'plan to keep on overnite, in shower cap/ walmart baggie, LOL.
'used a combo of gvp conditioning balm and kenra moisturizing condish...


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Mini braids done a week ago. This is from last night.


----------



## BraunSugar

I was supposed to do medium sized twists, but they ended up smaller.


----------



## moniq

Pin curl on flat ironed hair.


----------



## pookaloo83

vmerie said:


> First time doing loose twists.



Love it! Wish mine looked as good as this! May do some next week. 


Side note: my contribution for this week. 

2 flat twists. The other side is identical.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83

BraunSugar said:


> Foxglove I leave the bun in for as many nights as it will stay without looking too crazy. I always keep the ponytail part in for the whole week. If the bun gets super crazy looking then I will take it down and re-wrap the bun. I do the entire style with just my hands and use gel and a scarf to keep my edges lying down some.



BraunSugar when do you moisturize during this? In trying to get a bun routine going. Need ideas and tips. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## BraunSugar

pookaloo83 said:


> @BraunSugar when do you moisturize during this? In trying to get a bun routine going. Need ideas and tips.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



pookaloo83 I only moisturize when I initially style the bun and if I need to fix the bun. I seal my ends using castor oil or crisco. Both of those are heavy enough that I don't need to remoisturize on a daily basis.


----------



## TaraDyan

Y'all are KILLIN' the hair game up in here.  I'm talkin' MURDER ONE up in this piece.  This is the only thread that I check just about every day.  So many beautiful hairstyles ... so little time to thank them all.

:notworthy


----------



## fifi134

Flat ironed hair on its last legs.

Ugh my iphone always sends pics sideways. Don't know how to fix it. 

ETA: My neck is looking mighty strong . I had to twist so far back just to get the shot smh.


----------



## 83reasons

I did these "makeshift" bantu knot-outs last night. I used Cantu's Twist n Lock gel. So far, so good...


----------



## crlsweetie912

Retro waves into a bun...


----------



## jprayze

[USER=12532]crlsweetie912[/USER];17658587 said:
			
		

> Retro waves into a bun...



Love it!!!


----------



## rsmith

Blow out hair and two strand twisted.


----------



## WriterGirl

2-day old Curlformer set in an updo. Finally got my hands on one of those Zinger hair thangs.


----------



## winona

Failed flexi rod set in a banana clip  bun. I like how my ends were stretched. Trying to reduced ssks and splits this year

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

...............


----------



## lushlady

I love that this thread has almost 900K views and will soon be at a million.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Sundays braid out...


----------



## momi

nakialovesshoes said:


> Sundays braid out...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188171



Cute!  I love the shape


----------



## Anakinsmomma

nakialovesshoes said:


> Sundays braid out...



You are too cute!!!


----------



## ScorpioRising

Today @ work 

Half braid/half twist out, left the rest of my hair twisted/braided under my beanie


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Anakinsmomma said:


> You are too cute!!!



Anakinsmomma Thanks so much. You made my day!


----------



## hair4romheaven

nakialovesshoes you're so pretty!!! Love the hair!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

hair4romheaven said:


> nakialovesshoes you're so pretty!!! Love the hair!



Thanks. Picture me standing next to my big rig all misty eyed. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## Tonto

My scalp is itchy but I'm just lazy right now. Waiting three hours before I hop in the shower to wash it thoroughly and do a henna gloss *need to find where I put my gloves*


----------



## Fhrizzball

Literally a product free braidout. Well other than a dab of oil I used to seal my ends and take down the braids. Surprisingly not as dry and tangled as I would think it would be and it feels light and airy too. I am still going to cowash tomorrow until I can find time to do a rollerset. Thank goodness it's stretched though as shrunken would be a whole 'nother story altogether (see avatar for example).


----------



## BraunSugar

Rolled the ends of my twists on perm rods.


----------



## ScorpioRising

Updo/poof, I tried a french bun in the back, I'm almost getting there


----------



## ChristmasCarol

crlsweetie912

Love this look! How did you do the waves in the front?


----------



## Fhrizzball

Really frizzy curlformer set. I ran out so the parts were big. I'll just bun it this week so just as well.


----------



## Altruisticoam

Today's up-do...YouTube inspired lol


----------



## Ashawn Arraine

Today's hair I straightened and trimmed my hair Saturday.


----------



## Melaninme

Twist-out.


----------



## bajandoc86

Wore my hair in a twist and curl today. I really like it - it was very defined and actually held up fairly well againt the humidity.


----------



## manter26

i posted this in the sewing section too. my diy loc sock.


----------



## Fhrizzball

Attempted the cream eyeshadow hair dye thing. Actually didn't come out too bad but it's probably not cost effective and I think mixing it with product would dilute it too much to really have an effect. Excuse the oiliness. I was a bit too product happy when twisting up my hair...


----------



## .:Eden:.

Wash n go


----------



## itsjusthair88

Been wearing this wig for almost a month! It still looks good though, the older it gets, the more real and better it looks


----------



## Jazzlyric

Today's Hair


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hair today


----------



## jesusislove1526

whiteoleander91 said:


> my hair today



I think we might be hair twins.  Beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^thank you! and yay hair twin! lol


----------



## NappyNelle

I went from a lopsided ponytail to a bun with a bang. My edges look so much better in person.


----------



## manter26

^I love your pony Nelle! 

I tried out naptural85's twisting method. It took forever but the results were great. My kitty would not cooperate at all.


----------



## pookaloo83

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Atdow71

My first ever puff.


----------



## crlsweetie912

sipp100 said:


> crlsweetie912
> 
> Love this look! How did you do the waves in the front?


sipp100
just kind of swirled the hair....directed it towards the front first. Put a long duckbill clip in to hold it, then swirled towards the back, one more clip....etc...
It was done on dry hair with a light holding spray by motions.


----------



## NappyNelle

Thanks manter26! Your hair looks longer and thicker every time I see update photos. How do you keep it so even?


----------



## manter26

NappyNelle said:


> Thanks manter26! Your hair looks longer and thicker every time I see update photos. How do you keep it so even?



Thank you, I feel like my hair gets bigger more so than longer. I need some length.  I trim my hair a few times a year to keep it blunt. I took off about 1.5" a few weeks ago. When I pull out a section of hair, I need for it to be the same thickness throughout. I don't like when it tapers towards the ends.


----------



## TaraDyan

NappyNelle said:


> I went from a lopsided ponytail to a bun with a bang. My edges look so much better in person.


 
Ohhhh emmmmm geeeeeee, NappyNelle!! Your big ole puff and your epic bun are BOTH giving me life.

:notworthy


----------



## crlsweetie912

My curls today...


----------



## bajandoc86

crlsweetie912 Dang that is some bling!! Lovely curls chica.


----------



## NappyNelle

TaraDyan said:


> Ohhhh emmmmm geeeeeee, NappyNelle!! Your big ole puff and your epic bun are BOTH giving me life.
> 
> :notworthy



TaraDyan  Really? Thank you!


----------



## softblackcotton

Medium sized two strand twists. Hmmm I'm not 100% loving this style yet but I'm getting better at understanding how to make them look the way I want. It's never really going to look the way I really want until my hair recovers from neglect and breakage. Notice how one side is much shorter than the other. Let this serve as my BEFORE picture. Great improvement is yet to come!


----------



## jprayze

Protective style for my protective style!!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair today. IC Fantasia + Long Aid.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Made a lil bun


----------



## MsChelle

Had to blur the face....recovering from pneumonia. Anyway, this is 6th day hair with Cantu Coconut Curling Cream. It was in a pineapple while I was sick. I was pleasantly surprised when I took it down.


----------



## Foxglove

I got a new wig! It's called the fingercomber unit. The unit comes twisted but I had a hard time blending my twists so I untwisted them and got the bomb twistout. The frizzier it gets the better it blends. I loves it!


----------



## ceecy29

Foxglove said:


> I got a new wig! It's called the fingercomber unit. The unit comes twisted but I had a hard time blending my twists so I untwisted them and got the bomb twistout. The frizzier it gets the better it blends. I loves it!



Great blend! Where did you get it from?

Found it! fingercomber.com.


----------



## Foxglove

ceecy29 said:


> Great blend! Where did you get it from?
> 
> Found it! fingercomber.com.



Yup that's it. I'm 4b/4c and it blends great which never happens ever. I love that it doesn't stay defined bc my real hair/leave out gets less defined as the day goes on even if I use all the gel/pomade/styler in the world


----------



## Fhrizzball

Foxglove said:


> I got a new wig! It's called the fingercomber unit. The unit comes twisted but I had a hard time blending my twists so I untwisted them and got the bomb twistout. The frizzier it gets the better it blends. I loves it!



I heard about that unit. do you feel that it's worth the price and is the  hair dense enough and the wig big enough? It look kinda sparse in the picture but you wear it brilliantly.


----------



## Foxglove

Fhrizzball said:


> I heard about that unit. do you feel that it's worth the price and is the  hair dense enough and the wig big enough? It look kinda sparse in the picture but you wear it brilliantly.



Based on the fact that its synthetic I definitely think it's overpriced. It's huge in person. This is after about 15 to 20 pins trying to tame it






I will say for me I'd get another one because the blending is flawless and so far not one person has thought it wasn't my hair


----------



## westNDNbeauty

This was my hair this morning.  I ended up two strand twisting using KBBs Super Duper


----------



## NJoy

In the dressing room with shrunken 2nd day twistout hair.


----------



## winona

Failed curlformer set turn into braids


The set was failed because I used sta sof fro to set (what was I thinking). My hair was majorly soft and stretched but had no hold even with foam setting lotion

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Taina

Those are today pictures; before, during and after a homemade protein treatment.

1.- Before, hair was diiiiiiirrrrrrrttttyyyyyy 
2.- After wash, previous finger detangling 
3.- Wash and go


----------



## vmerie

Loose twists updo from last week.  I like how it resembled faux locs.  Was planning to keep the twists in for a month but I just didn't make it there. It lasted two weeks.  My hair felt like it was beginning to matte and my ends were constantly dry for some reason even after I moisturized.  I don't know why.


----------



## pookaloo83

Just put my twists up. Will keep in this 'updo' bun thingy for as long as I can. Maybe 2 weeks?

I hate that big part. Lol may put a headband over it when I go out. Oh and there's a side bang of twists on the other side.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Taina

♪ Is really cold in here, so put on a lot of clothes ♪
I did a wash and go yesterday and braided the hair in the night. It came out like this this morning


----------



## Nerd.

twist out!


----------



## ladyscorpian14

shaved my hair had a dream about shaving so I did it


----------



## nakialovesshoes

ladyscorpian14 said:


> shaved my hair had a dream about shaving so I did it



ladyscorpian14
Hope this works for me b/c I'm always having dreams about me having WL/HL hair! Love your courage...


----------



## mscocopuff

Loving the braid out!  I am trying a personal no heat challenge to get to my goal length.  I must say, I haven't PS'd a lot, but I am loving it!


----------



## BostonMaria

ladyscorpian14 said:


> shaved my hair had a dream about shaving so I did it



Wow!!! Are you going to wear wigs or go au naturale?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar

ladyscorpian14 said:


> shaved my hair had a dream about shaving so I did it



Wow! Not even mad. You look good!


----------



## Fhrizzball

ladyscorpian14 said:


> shaved my hair had a dream about shaving so I did it



How long was it before? You are rocking it though!


----------



## ladyscorpian14

i had a medium twa and no wigs really can't stand them so natural


----------



## FroFab

ladyscorpian14 You are rocking it!  Do you use a fleece lined hat to stay warm in that Colorado cold?


----------



## ladyscorpian14

nope just my jumbo winter coat


----------



## bajandoc86

(Instagram pics)

Curlformer set...


----------



## Haymarket

Steaming my hair and my wig, lol. After going out it was looking dry and kept puffing up and my hair was a little dry too, so we are having a spa day before getting down to business












Also I am having to rebraid almost every week now and I was trying to last eight weeks. I may have to start doing it myself to save money.

Sent from my Galaxy... Whichever one I am on at this time


----------



## Haymarket

She is done, but she took a long time to detangle so now I am off to run errands







Sent from my Galaxy... Whichever one I am on at this time


----------



## Haymarket

Oh ya'll, the hairline without glue








I could use foundation to blend the hairline but I am not running many errands and it's not windy so I am straight, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy... Whichever one I am on at this time


----------



## rsmith

two week old twist


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

Wash N Shingle

Day 1





Day 2





Today, Day 3





I don't think I can go on to day 4


----------



## BraunSugar

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Wash N Shingle
> 
> I don't think I can go on to day 4



Your hair looks great! I can't ever make it to day 4 either. I try so hard too. Day 4 is always bun or ponytail day.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

BraunSugar said:
			
		

> Your hair looks great! I can't ever make it to day 4 either. I try so hard too. Day 4 is always bun or ponytail day.



Aw thanks!  I may have been able to stretch to 4 days however last night I didn't put my hair into 2 loose and low puffs not did I wrap it with my scarf   I think that us why there is such a difference between days 2 and 3.

Sent from the corner pay phone


----------



## manter26

I don't think I posted these. I flat ironed a few weeks ago. It was straight for all of idk, 5 minutes. I didn't get a good pic of when it super straight.






It turned into this






I wore it in a braidout for about a week before washing. I'm currently in a 1 year no heat challenge with my sister.


----------



## BlaqBella

bajandoc86 you look like a doll!


----------



## constance

I've been wearing this bun for the last two dys (that's just a regular chopstick holding it together).


----------



## Taina

Did not wash my hair today, got 2 puffs


----------



## fifi134

Twistout! One of my favorite of all time. Kept the twists in for 4 days, occasionally putting perm rods on the ends.


----------



## jprayze

Experimenting with my twists


----------



## Arian

I really want to learn how to bun my hair, but I like this shot of my hair.



Don't know why it is sideways. It wasn't taken that way. Anybody with a Galaxy S3 know why the pics do that?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My just took down my braids and haven't washed my hair yet but by golly I have a bun bun. 

It's still stretched so I don't think it'll look this full again for awhile.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

I let my hair out for one night... A cutie came over my house and I couldn't let him see me in dookie twists


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Trying a new style


----------



## whiteoleander91

from the other day


----------



## bajandoc86

Werking a twistout with a gold hair accessory to Jamaica Jazz Festival 2013.


----------



## OhmyKimB

Wrong thread! I'll post a pic when my hair is dry


----------



## NJoy

Bunned up with a heavy net bun cover.


----------



## kandake

NJoy lovely belt!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Side Fro from the other night


----------



## winona

NJoy that is lovely what is a heavy net bun cover?  I have been using these with much success
http://www.sallybeauty.com/chignon-bun-hairnet/JACONT7,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## melisandre

I wore my hair out today for the first time in almost a year!

ETA: It's just a bun.


----------



## NJoy

winona said:


> @NJoy that is lovely what is a heavy net bun cover? I have been using these with much success
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/chignon-bun-hairnet/JACONT7,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH[/QUOTE]
> 
> winona
> 
> I'm just calling it a heavy net but so that it's not confused with something thin like your link. If you look closely at my bun, you can see that the netting is thicker. I tried to look up a thick snood to give you an idea of the thickness but decided to just take a picture of it.
> 
> This is on the back of my hand (looks weird, if you didn't know that)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get those from my local BSS for .99. I also get the thinner nets too.


----------



## winona

Bunning for the week

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

same old boring thing lol my hair today


----------



## mayoo

I tried to cornrow but it didn't work out too well... but it's growing on me


----------



## Nelli04

First post in this thread...I flat ironed my hair for the first time in monthss...took me a little more than 2.5 hrs (only counting the blow dry and flat ironing), idK if I want my hair any longer anymore (I'm currently BSL). After I took this picture I trimmed my ends, added some hair polish and took a much deserved nap lol.

I get sooo many SSKs, it makes my hair difficult when straight, does anyone have tips on how to minimize them?? I'm thinking I will just have to flat iron more often.


----------



## crlsweetie912

mayoo said:


> I tried to cornrow but it didn't work out too well... but it's growing on me



You are doing great!  Cornrowing just takes practice.


----------



## CaliiSwagg

Nelli04 said:


> First post in this thread...I flat ironed my hair for the first time in monthss...took me a little more than 2.5 hrs (only counting the blow dry and flat ironing), idK if I want my hair any longer anymore (I'm currently BSL). After I took this picture I trimmed my ends, added some hair polish and took a much deserved nap lol.
> 
> I get sooo many SSKs, it makes my hair difficult when straight, does anyone have tips on how to minimize them?? *I'm thinking I will just have to flat iron more often.*
> 
> View attachment 192457



Nelli04


Yea, you may have to flat iron more often to train your ends to act right. Also, if you blow dry with a round brush prior to flat ironing could also help smooth your ends.

Beautiful hair btw


----------



## swite

I cringe when I see missing edges
I started school a few weeks ago and all ive been seeing is MIA edges with long weaves hanging from the same head
iWeep


----------



## BostonMaria

Enjoying my puff



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

...................


----------



## bajandoc86

Wore a twistout for a night out...





Then this morning I pinned it up into a sideswept updo





Front


----------



## manter26

2nd day hair braidout (used grease only)


----------



## Foxglove

Still wigging it out


----------



## whiteoleander91

manter26 said:


> 2nd day hair braidout (used grease only)



wow manter26 your hair came out beautifully! it looks so moisturized and healthy


----------



## manter26

whiteoleander91 said:


> wow manter26 your hair came out beautifully! it looks so moisturized and healthy



Thank you.  It's definitely greasy... there's grease on my neck, grease on my back, hands, and everywhere.


----------



## whiteoleander91

manter26 said:


> Thank you.  It's definitely greasy... there's grease on my neck, grease on my back, hands, and everywhere.



it be like that sometimes lol. greasy neck was worth it to have it come out so nicely :3 do you remember how many sections/braids you used?


----------



## manter26

whiteoleander91 said:


> it be like that sometimes lol. greasy neck was worth it to have it come out so nicely :3 do you remember how many sections/braids you used?



It was probably about 15 braids.


----------



## ceecy29

Foxglove said:


> Still wigging it out
> 
> Argh! Each picture you post is making me want to hit "pay now". So you don't think it's too big for the hospital Foxglove ? Also have you tried it as a full head wig? That's how I plan to wear it since my hair is short.


----------



## winona

This week my curlformer set came out much better with sleeping in them because they had plenty of time to dry

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz

........................................


----------



## whiteoleander91

yuhlovevybz your hair texture is beautiful :3


----------



## yuhlovevybz

whiteoleander91 said:


> @yuhlovevybz your hair texture is beautiful :3


 
Thanks! Means a lot coming from you, since I stalk your hair a little bit.  A lot.


----------



## MsAminta

My hair today:



Followed 20pearlsncurls flat twist tut, wore it all week, and voila!


----------



## bajandoc86

You look lovely MsAminta!


----------



## whiteoleander91

yuhlovevybz said:


> Thanks! Means a lot coming from you, since I stalk your hair a little bit.  A lot.



lmao! thank you!


----------



## Dee_33

manter26, when you say you used grease only on that braidout do you mean you started with wet hair, applied grease, and braided?  It came out lovely, I may try the grease only method.

TIA


----------



## manter26

luving me said:
			
		

> manter26, when you say you used grease only on that braidout do you mean you started with wet hair, applied grease, and braided?  It came out lovely, I may try the grease only method.
> 
> TIA



Yep. I smoothed it (Nature's Blessing) over damp hair then braided. I didn't use anything else under or over it. I won't  do it again though because I shampooed twice and I still feel like my hair is coated. I also like my hair frizzier and it didn't look messy enough for me until day 3. 

I'm gonna add a tutorial to my blog: minibraidmethod.com next week...using grape seed oil instead. I have a blog post on here of the braidout in my siggie. The braids for this one were slightly smaller. And my siggie hair is from taking out damp braids. The pic above is after leaving the braids in for 2+ days cuz my hair takes a lifetime to dry. HTH

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## vmerie

Super Bowl Party Hair!


----------



## havilland

Super Bowl bun!


----------



## Altruisticoam

Superbowl curls LOL


----------



## manter26

Tried 3 strand twists for the first time. I did it on stretched (roller set) hair. I wrapped and pinned each twist to make sure it stayed tight. My hair is very stretched but I'm not sold on the style.


----------



## virtuenow

manter26 your hair is very thick, how long does it take to do roller sets?  Is it done on soaking wet hair?


----------



## manter26

virtuenow said:
			
		

> manter26 your hair is very thick, how long does it take to do roller sets?  Is it done on soaking wet hair?



Honestly, I wasn't paying attention to how long it took. I didn't detangle or anything, just parted and rolled it. It was towel dried. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

Eta: probably took 30 or so mins. 

I use bss rollers with teeth. They leave dents in my hair but I get a good stretch. The top didn't dry properly.


----------



## MaraWithLove

My hair adventures of the new year. All I do these days is wash and go. The top is still long enough for a puff too, but not the sides and back-and I don't mind that, at all. Loving it.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Braid out on third day of wash and go. Frizzier than I would like....





My hair gets smooth once it air dries in a bun so all I had to do was brush in some leave in and coconut oil and do two pigtails. I put control freak in this morning and that knocked a lot of the frizz, but not all of it.  maybe day 4 will be better.


----------



## softblackcotton

Best twist out I've ever done so far. Gotta get some styling creme so it will hold better.


----------



## Foxglove

ceecy29 said:


> Foxglove said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still wigging it out
> 
> Argh! Each picture you post is making me want to hit "pay now". So you don't think it's too big for the hospital Foxglove ? Also have you tried it as a full head wig? That's how I plan to wear it since my hair is short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's big but it looks like a fluffy twistout. My program is fine and I haven't had any complaints so far, only compliments. That being said it depends on your program and how conservative they are, because the hospital I'm at this month isn't super conservative. If they wouldn't be cool with you in a twistout you may have to skip this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## bajandoc86

manter26 






I can only DREAM of hair that big, long and luscious. 

Absolutely gorgegous!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

My everyday puff blah


----------



## Kimmy1978

Slept in 4 flexirods and finger styled


----------



## manter26

bajandoc86 said:


> manter26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only DREAM of hair that big, long and luscious.
> 
> Absolutely gorgegous!!



 thank you!!!  I looked like Diana Ross by the end of the day, smh.

I was wearing a bun last week and got wedged inside my sister's Corolla.  #bighairproblems


----------



## fifi134

Blow out before flat iron.


----------



## fifi134

I'm almost waist length!! The gold ribbon is where m waist is. I think I'm about 1-2 inches away or so.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

latest tutorial -- no fail bantu knot out technique


----------



## bajandoc86

westNDNbeauty love, love, love. 

*implores my hair to grow longer*


----------



## BraunSugar

MaraWithLove That short blonde look is my fave! So freakin' cute!!!


----------



## manter26

Okay, I did a write up on my braidout. I can't remember who asked. I wanted to do a pictorial but I can't find the battery cover for my camera...so I just have some phone pics.Hopefully the blog explanation makes sense.

eta:  pics


----------



## .:Eden:.

Not so defined twist n curl done on a blow out.


----------



## fifi134

I feel like I'm posting too much lol. Anyway I was feelin myself today! I slept with 8-10 perm rods on the ends. Sry about the black on black. You probably can't see my hair but oh well! Lol.


----------



## Seamonster

fifi134 I like your post, and I feel like you could post a whole lot more. Nice jacket.


----------



## fifi134

Seamonster Aww thank you for your compliments!


----------



## MsAminta

fifi134 said:


> I'm almost waist length!! The gold ribbon is where m waist is. I think I'm about 1-2 inches away or so.



Girl! Let me get back into my wigs right quick so I can reach waist length too! lol Nice job.


----------



## fifi134

MsAminta Thank you!


----------



## Shadiyah

fifi134 said:


> I'm almost waist length!! The gold ribbon is where m waist is. I think I'm about 1-2 inches away or so.



If you stretch it it may already be there.


----------



## bajandoc86

I am loving twistouts and been wearing them a lot lately. Sorry for the boring same ole same ole.







Post humidity - my hair got bigger


----------



## winona

Twisted up my hair

 then threw it into banana clip bun because I hate how short my twists shrink:/

ETA
I used ASIAN leave in, HOT six oil to seal, Sta Sof Fro and KCCC for hold.  I was really light handed and I love how my hair feels. I just want more length NOW LMBO

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

winona said:


> Twisted up my hair
> 
> then threw it into banana clip bun because I hate how short my twists shrink:/
> 
> ETA
> I used ASIAN leave in, HOT six oil to seal, Sta Sof Fro and KCCC for hold. I was really light handed and I love how my hair feels. I just want more length NOW LMBO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


 
winona

Girl, please.  They hang cute!


----------



## winona

NJoy said:


> winona
> 
> Girl, please.  They hang cute!



Thank you shrinkage got me over here with hairnorexia.  I want them to all hang to my shoulders but it looks like I might have to be BSL/ MBL for that to happen

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## NJoy

I'm twisted up too. But I hide my ends by tucking under and then attach a faux braid that I made with Marley hair.


----------



## fitnessmommy

Blowout + rollers = big hair on a lazy Sunday!


----------



## hnntrr

Silk lined beanie today. Flat ironed my bangs so they wouldnt be frizzy and poof in the rain but my hair is mostly unflat ironed and in a crosswrap under my hat.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Henna! I think I'll make this a routine. It wasn't as weird as my first time now that I know what to expect


----------



## Channy31

Need more pics!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12

Here is my hair. Its freshly washed. the pic on the right is what it looks like NOW. The pic on the left is what I look like every other day.


----------



## trinity8mod8

My hair today:


----------



## EmpressVirgo

8 flat-twist twistout.  I  washed my hair and wet twisted with some Tresseme Naturals as a leave in.  I sealed with almond oil and untwisted this morning to reveal this!  Next time I will twist with eco styler gel.  I tested it out on the front left twist and I love the results!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Been bunning it


----------



## nakialovesshoes

hnntrr said:


> Silk lined beanie today. Flat ironed my bangs so they wouldnt be frizzy and poof in the rain but my hair is mostly unflat ironed and in a crosswrap under my hat.



hnntrr Where do you purchase your silk lined beanies from?TIA...


----------



## hnntrr

I sewed it in myself. I have had the had for awhile and I had an extra scarf lying around. So I mooched off my friends sewing machine and busted it out. I sewed the lining on up to 1/8 an inch to the rim of the hat so its pretty covering to the majority of my head.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Me & my homemade wig...




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## fifi134

Just put in some Bantu knots that ill take down tomorrow.


----------



## dachsies_rule!

*fifi134 : I love those bantu knots, but how do you sleep on them without smashing them?*


----------



## fifi134

Thank you dachsies_rule! I wrap them around each other tight enough and secure with a bobby pin to keep them in place. They never get smashed when I do them this way. Here's some pics:


----------



## LadyRaider

Valentine's Day Hair - Wash and Go!


----------



## kandake

Flat twist side bun thingy.  Flat ironed my hair the  other day but it started to revert and I hate wearing it out.  I'm using a sock bun wrapped in marley braiding hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91

from the other day


----------



## nakialovesshoes

whiteoleander91 - just curious, how long is your hair when stretched?


----------



## whiteoleander91

nakialovesshoes my longest layer stretches a little past the bottom of my shoulder blades :3


----------



## nakialovesshoes

whiteoleander91 said:


> nakialovesshoes my longest layer stretches a little past the bottom of my shoulder blades :3


whiteoleander91 - Thanks. We have similar textures & I was just wondering what its gonna take for my hair to look like yours.


----------



## getoffmylawn

Welp my hair made it two days straight before it started looking nasty lol and omg! I washed and sprayed Chi Keratin Mist and applied a little Chi serum before I blowdried with a COMB and had NO snagging or tangles! The comb just glided through.


----------



## ChristmasCarol

DD#3 wore a Teyonah Parris at the SAG Awards-inspired hairstyle today. She's always wanted a fro-hawk, but her hair is too long for that. She's looking fierce today and we CAIN'T TELL HER NOTHIN!

I did it on an 8-day old blowdry. It took quite a few pins to get this:






Into this:


----------



## anartist4u2001

sipp100 said:


> DD#3 wore a Teyonah Parris at the Grammy's-inspired hairstyle today. She's always wanted a fro-hawk, but her hair is too long for that. She's looking fierce today and we CAIN'T TELL HER NOTHIN!
> 
> I did it on an 8-day old blowdry. It took quite a few pins to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:



that is too cute!


----------



## Marino

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/lhcf.jpg/][IMG]http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1959/lhcf.jpg[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Lots of henna later !!


----------



## MileHighDiva

First attempt with Carouso Steam Curlers on hair that was flat ironed last Saturday.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## vmerie

Weekend twist out.


----------



## kandiekj100

sporting some large self-installed senegalese twists. I think I did okay for my first time but I'm not in love. There's all sorts of hair sticking out, so I put it in a bun to kind of hide it. I was hoping to get two weeks out of this, but I'll be lucky to make it through the week.


----------



## 10WordzOrLess

NappyNelle said:


> @NowIAmNappy You are so beautiful!
> 
> @10WordzOrLess Are you relaxing?


 

So Late

No Ma'am! 

Le Fro:





Protective Style - Tree Braids:


----------



## yuhlovevybz

High bun on second day hair


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Work bun ....


----------



## cheerrette

My protective style for today.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Happy Friday. I threw a braid in dat bun


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair

kandiekj100 said:


> sporting some large self-installed senegalese twists. I think I did okay for my first time but I'm not in love. There's all sorts of hair sticking out, so I put it in a bun to kind of hide it. I was hoping to get two weeks out of this, but I'll be lucky to make it through the week.



I think these look beautiful and natural in your pics kandiekj100. You have given me my next hairstyle.


----------



## whiteoleander91

2 years and 9 months relaxer-free! Almost 3 years worth of growth.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

My hair STAYS in a bun..and not for any reason other than pure laziness


----------



## itsjusthair88

I believe you can file this under the "nappy" and "crazy" tabs lol...I'm finger detangling and releasing knots and shed hair (a la Reneice) for a quick cowash today.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Wet bun after cowash. Lazy Monday


----------



## dachsies_rule!

*My first pineapple...*


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Pardon my mismatched bun my hair is still drying


----------



## CodeRed

yuhlovevybz 

Your hair is cute 

Where'd you get your gif in your siggy from? It's cute too!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

CodeRed said:


> yuhlovevybz
> 
> Your hair is cute
> 
> Where'd you get your gif in your siggy from? It's cute too!



Thanks!

Its from this music video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPLRkyGU3cM
I love this chick's music. 

I clipped out my fav part with a gif maker... can't remember what it's called but when googling 'free gif maker' a bunch of them pop up.


----------



## bajandoc86

My lastest high bun.


----------



## CodeRed

yuhlovevybz said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Its from this music video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPLRkyGU3cM
> I love this chick's music.
> 
> I clipped out my fav part with a gif maker... can't remember what it's called but when googling 'free gif maker' a bunch of them pop up.


 

@yuhlovevybz 

Thanks! I really like Lights but I stopped following her...about the time this video came out lol. I she sounds like a Kylie Minogue/Vanessa Carlton but a little bit lighter... Cute song...I think I'll have to think up a gif to make now.


----------



## shasha8685

Rocking a braidout today


----------



## Anakinsmomma

shasha8685 said:


> Rocking a braidout today



Ooooh it's getting so long! Looks lush


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Last nights puff for girls night out. 









And the pre puff fro


----------



## winona

Baby shower hair from Saturday

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Anakinsmomma said:


> Last nights puff for girls night out.
> 
> And the pre puff fro



Anakinsmomma Looks like u're on the grow!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Channy31

Heatless waves are my favourite thing ever


----------



## KPH

bajandoc86 said:


> My lastest high bun.



I saw your photo on a qhemet add on my FB page I hope they got your permission


----------



## bajandoc86

KPH yes they did. Thanks for looking out tho.


----------



## whiteoleander91

straightened my hair :3






I cut my bangs (more like, I _gave_ myself bangs) a few months ago. This is my first time seeing them straight. I'm surprised, I just _knew _they would be crazy looking lol. My hair started really poofing in these pics.


----------



## IMFOCSD

My hair today after blowdry & flatiron...3months post relaxer..







Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

wng pic from a few months ago


----------



## CodeRed

Lots of beautiful heads of hair in here!


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Posing with my hair idol I love it.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

First time getting hair done in one year. No relaxer, just straightened and a 1.5 inch trim. Second time using heat in a year. Still transitioning to natural, 1 year post.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Back to curly. I never keep my hair straight for long lol


----------



## Channy31

bhndbrwneyes said:


> First time getting hair done in one year. No relaxer, just straightened and a 1.5 inch trim. Second time using heat in a year. Still transitioning to natural, 1 year post.



How did you get it so straight?
products?
blow dry first?


----------



## yora88

bhndbrwneyes what's your reggie? Coming in here with luxurious hair pics!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

@yora88 gurrrrl my reggie is a mess. I don't follow it regularly and I still don't have any staple products though I do like Nexxus and Mizani products.

Let’s see,

I co-wash 2-3 times per week and do a poo/conditioner wash maybe once a week on top of that, sometimes once every 2 weeks only after I play volleyball for several hours every other Friday night when I need to get the sweat and dirt out. My conditioners are *Nexxus Humectress* (moisture) and *Nexxus Keraphix* (protein). My poo is *Mizani Bontanifying Conditioning Shampoo*.

I’m not very good about DCing but when I do I use *Nexxus Humectress Deep Conditioning Treatment*, *Nexxus ProMend Leave-In Treatment Crème*, and *Jamaican Black Castor Oil*. I leave it in for about 2 hours with a cap on and no heat. I find that anything longer than that really doesn’t have any added benefit.

I use *Nexxus Emergencée Conditioning Treatment* and *Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor* once every 2 weeks but to be honest that doesn't usually happen that often. I use them on my DC days for sure though.

I will try to wash my hair at night and put it up in braids or twists to wear it out the next day. When styling my hair for a twist/braid out I use *S-Curl No Drip Activator*, *Motions Nourishing Leave-In Spray* and *JB Castor Oil* (sometimes I’ll throw it *ProMend*). If I do this past 11 PM, my hair will not be dry by 7 AM and it will end up being stringy otherwise it turns out very nice. Most of the moisture and why it is not dry is from washing my hair and not from using excess product. My hair is lo po so it takes a while for moisture to come and go.

If I don’t wash my hair at night and style it for a twist/braid out then I wake up, wash my hair and use the same products I would for a twist/braid out and either put it in a bun or a jaw clip. My hair will still be wet 12 hours later but I figure it doesn’t hurt to be moisturized that long and it’s also a protective style. The only thing I don’t like about this is that the middle of my hair gets VERY tangled especially if I do this a few days in a row even when I detangle in the shower.

I have only used heat three times that I can remember in the past year. I always sleep with a satin bonnet on whether I put twists/braids or I just wash my hair and put it in a bun. I never leave it loose in the bonnet because it’s still too much rolling around.

I don't know if I'll buy the ProMend again. It smells nice but I mostly use it to help detangle and style because it adds nice slip but I didn't see any results on my ends.

Other products I use are *Mizani Supreme Oil Silicone & Mineral Oil Free                                     *and *Nexxus Humectress Leave-In Spray*

MixedGirl, that pic was after a salon visit. She washed, DCed for 30 minutes under a hooded dryer with a cap on, blowdried, straightened and then trimmed. I'm not sure what products she used.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I gave in on being heat free.  bun on flat ironed hair.


----------



## CocoElizabeth

Dry and Wild.

Damp and Conditioned.

Sebastian Cellophaned and Flat Ironed


----------



## CocoElizabeth

MixedGirl said:


> How did you get it so straight?
> products?
> blow dry first?



Your hair is beautiful!

So long.


----------



## CocoElizabeth

NGraceO said:


> Perfecting it!!! Yesterday's bun. And today's wash and go. It's my first wash n go since texlaxing and probably my second wash n go ever even with six years of being natural under the belt prior to texlaxing. Exciting day lol!



We are hair twins I think!


what products do you use for your wash and go?

NGraceO


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

thanks CocoElizabeth, MixedGirl was quoting my previous post so those pics were mine


----------



## CocoElizabeth

bhndbrwneyes said:


> thanks CocoElizabeth, MixedGirl was quoting my previous post so those pics were mine



bhndbrwneyes

Oh! sorry. I'm new here. lol.

Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

My new bow :]


----------



## SuchaLady

How long is your hair yuhlovevybz?


----------



## Bozcurls

The condition of my hair has improved  ever since I decided to reduce the use of my flat iron last year

July 2012






And today


----------



## yuhlovevybz

SuchaLady said:


> How long is your hair yuhlovevybz?



It's around collar bone length.


----------



## MileHighDiva

Fresh braid out.




Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## CocoElizabeth

sipp100 I am loving this Goddess Braid and am dying to know how you did it!

Tutorial please?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

So I tried a twist out. It came out like this






 So I turned that into this...













Bonus: my bun from last night.


----------



## IMFOCSD

My messy end of the night  bun...








Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## MsDee14

deleted ..........


----------



## IMFOCSD

My new wig...me likey.. 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

IMFOCSD said:


> My new wig...me likey..
> View attachment 198489
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



IMFOCSD Me likey, too. You mind giving the 4-1-1?


----------



## Morganite

sipp100 said:


> DD#3 wore a Teyonah Parris at the SAG Awards-inspired hairstyle today. She's always wanted a fro-hawk, but her hair is too long for that. She's looking fierce today and we CAIN'T TELL HER NOTHIN!
> 
> I did it on an 8-day old blowdry. It took quite a few pins to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into this:




Wow! That is too cute... I'm loving it!


----------



## CaramelLites

Sent using LHCF App


----------



## IMFOCSD

nakialovesshoes said:


> @IMFOCSD Me likey, too. You mind giving the 4-1-1?



nakialovesshoes Thank you 

I bought the wig from a beauty supply store around the corner from my house. Its by LA Nova Tasha, diamond style and it can be curled or flat ironed.


----------



## whiteoleander91

started off with half up half down, then decided to wear it in a bun.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Not good with the phone camera. But here's today's twistout.


----------



## vmerie

TGIF!  I'm about to give my hair some TLC.


----------



## whiteoleander91

vmerie you have such beautiful hair. your styles always look so pretty and your hair looks very healthy


----------



## vmerie

whiteoleander91 said:


> vmerie you have such beautiful hair. your styles always look so pretty and your hair looks very healthy



whiteoleander91  Thanks girl!  I've been doing the LOC method.  I think it has made a big difference in the health of my hair.


----------



## vmerie

Same hairstyle I've been rocking lately with different parting and I left a twist in for a bohemian spin.


----------



## Victoria44

Braid-out for the other night


----------



## BraunSugar

My new color:











I used Beyond The Zone Color Jamz in Crimson Storm and Wild Red. They were buy 2 get 1 Free at Sally.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Rinsed my hair before work. I like this soaking wet look 

Excuse the duck face, I swear it was an accident!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

BraunSugar said:


> My new color:
> 
> I used Beyond The Zone Color Jamz in Crimson Storm and Wild Red. They were buy 2 get 1 Free at Sally.



Is it permanent or semi? Which color is the Wild Red?


----------



## MzSwift

OMG, Anakinsmomma , girl your hair is GROWING!!  I remember when you chopped.  Keep it up!


----------



## bajandoc86

More curlformer fun...


----------



## Funmiloves

bajandoc86 said:


> More curlformer fun...



 your hair is growing nicely

I can't wait for my curlformers to arrive!!!


----------



## Funmiloves

Blonde weave is gone, here is my hair today - fake 'fro pony at the back.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Me today, I am so loving this wig 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## APrayer4Hair

Rocking my Penny from Good Times puff today


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My one day old wash n go and curls close up


Excuse the face in the last one, I like it


----------



## Highly Favored8

Victoria44 I love your style. I am going to achieve your look for Easter Sunday.


----------



## Victoria44

Highly Favored8 said:


> Victoria44 I love your style. I am going to achieve your look for Easter Sunday.



Thank you! I hope you post pics


----------



## alove15

Side twist pony on flat ironed hair.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91  do you have any pics of your hair dry?


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp Yes. I usually take pics right after I'm done styling my hair, though.


----------



## Napp

whiteoleander91 said:


> Napp Yes. I usually take pics right after I'm done styling my hair, though.


Can you post some pics? you look like a hair cousin but i don't can't really say until i have seen some dry pics


----------



## whiteoleander91

Napp I have posted dry hair pics, here are a few:






some older pics


----------



## Funmiloves

Getting more creative and I'm feeling my hurr today  

Though, I need to get a better edge control gel/ technique


----------



## tapioca_pudding

Lovely pics ladies!


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Twist and curl on week old twist.


----------



## Channy31

whiteoleander91 said:


>



What products do you use on your hair? and whats your regi?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

MixedGirl said:


> What products do you use on your hair? and whats your regi?



She has it all in her fotki but she has removed the link from her siggy. whiteoleander91, could you add the link to your fotki?


----------



## whiteoleander91

MixedGirl bhndbrwneyes

I actually don't have a fotki lol I really should, I take so many pics.

My regimen:

Cowash daily 
Shampoo about 2-3x a week 
DC/Protein treat as needed
Wear wash and go daily (99% of the time, all year long)
Detangle w/ wide tooth comb daily (wet, with condish)

Products:
--Conditioner: Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock condish w/ a lil safflower oil added to it (I cowash and DC with this)
--Shampoo: Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock 'poo. For clarifying, currently, I'm using Herbal Essences Smooth Collection Lisse
--Protein Treatment: Giovanni Nutrifix Hair Reconstructor
--Serum: I don't use leave-ins, I just apply serum to my wet hair after a shower. I use Organix Coconut Milk serum.
--Gels: (I use activator gel paired with styling gel for soft WnGs, here are my faves) Long Aid curl activator, Worlds of Curls activator, Blue or Pink Eco Styler (really, any styling gel will do).


----------



## Channy31

whiteoleander91 said:


> MixedGirl bhndbrwneyes
> 
> I actually don't have a fotki lol I really should, I take so many pics.
> 
> My regimen:
> 
> Cowash daily
> Shampoo about 2-3x a week
> DC/Protein treat as needed
> Wear wash and go daily (99% of the time, all year long)
> Detangle w/ wide tooth comb daily (wet, with condish)
> 
> Products:
> --Conditioner: Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock condish w/ a lil safflower oil added to it (I cowash and DC with this)
> --Shampoo: Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock 'poo. For clarifying, currently, I'm using Herbal Essences Smooth Collection Lisse
> --Protein Treatment: Giovanni Nutrifix Hair Reconstructor
> --Serum: I don't use leave-ins, I just apply serum to my wet hair after a shower. I use Organix Coconut Milk serum.
> --Gels: (I use activator gel paired with styling gel for soft WnGs, here are my faves) Long Aid curl activator, Worlds of Curls activator, Blue or Pink Eco Styler (really, any styling gel will do).



Thanks for this, need to start on an 'unstraightened natural' hair journey and im scared!  I wonder if wash n go's are for me. How comes you like them?


----------



## whiteoleander91

MixedGirl said:


> Thanks for this, need to start on an 'unstraightened natural' hair journey and im scared!  I wonder if wash n go's are for me. How comes you like them?



Don't be scared! Curly hair is fun :3 I love wash and go's b/c it keeps my hair from tangling up really bad (surprisingly! buns give me bad tangles), my hair feels very moisturized and soft, I feel super refreshed after every shower...I have a lot of reasons! I just really like WnGs :3


----------



## Channy31

whiteoleander91 said:


> Don't be scared! Curly hair is fun :3 I love wash and go's b/c it keeps my hair from tangling up really bad (surprisingly! buns give me bad tangles), my hair feels very moisturized and soft, I feel super refreshed after every shower...I have a lot of reasons! I just really like WnGs :3



Thanks, i'll have to try it after this uni term is over.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Oh whiteoleander91 thought you had a fotki, I could've sworn I fotki-stalked you one time....musta been someone else lol


----------



## whiteoleander91

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Oh whiteoleander91 thought you had a fotki, I could've sworn I fotki-stalked you one time....musta been someone else lol



bhndbrwneyes lol, it's cool. if you ever find that person again, you should let me know! maybe we are hair twins


----------



## whiteoleander91

a pony today


----------



## virtuenow

My first curlformers set. Air dried, 4b natural.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Blew out my hair. Was going to put in twists, did a bun instead. This is a before and after.


----------



## Blairx0

virtuenow What size curlformers did you use?


----------



## Funmiloves

virtuenow said:


> My first curlformers set. Air dried, 4b natural.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOVE IT!!!  I am sold on curlformes


----------



## virtuenow

Blairx0 said:


> @virtuenow What size curlformers did you use?



 Extra long, extra wide.  It was quite an experience and my scalp needs a break.


----------



## Funmiloves

My hair from Tuesday till today (Thursday)

Printed Scarf - Tues
White top - Wed
Multicolored top - Thurs

I'm really enjoying my own hair at the moment


----------



## Channy31

TalkTru said:


> My hair from Tuesday till today (Thursday)
> 
> Printed Scarf - Tues
> White top - Wed
> Multicolored top - Thurs
> 
> I'm really enjoying my own hair at the moment



This looks really nice!


----------



## ceecy29

TalkTru said:


> My hair from Tuesday till today (Thursday)
> 
> Printed Scarf - Tues
> White top - Wed
> Multicolored top - Thurs
> 
> I'm really enjoying my own hair at the moment



I'd be enjoying my hair too if it looked like that! You wear it so well TalkTru.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Finally got my fluffy back. She's a pain and she hates me but I haven't buzzed her yet so I guess she's here to stay.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

virtuenow said:


> My first curlformers set. Air dried, 4b natural.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That turned out great! And no homo but you have an amazing figure!


----------



## KimPossibli

A whole bunch of instagram photos ..fros, twist and curls, twist outs and puffs and faux hawks...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

virtuenow chile how many men feelings and necks did you break in that gray dress with that hair that day..too much honey bunch two snaps and a twirl


----------



## daae




----------



## Funmiloves

ceecy29 said:


> I'd be enjoying my hair too if it looked like that! You wear it so well TalkTru.





MixedGirl said:


> This looks really nice!



Thanks ladies, I enjoyed it so much, I even made a youtube video


----------



## wavezncurlz

Twist out.


----------



## constance

I used Chime's twist out method (only used 8 sections of 2 strand twists though). Used TJ Nourish Spa as a leave in.


----------



## whiteoleander91

constance beeeeautiful!! you have a lot of hair!


----------



## Philippians413

[USER=49019 said:
			
		

> wavezncurlz[/USER];18112573]Twist out.



Your hair is ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Philippians413 said:


> Your hair is ridiculously gorgeous!


Blushing..:blush3::blowkiss:Thank you Philippians413


----------



## nakialovesshoes

constance

Love your hair! We're definitely hair twins or cousins or something. How long is your hair stretched?


----------



## constance

nakialovesshoes said:


> constance
> 
> Love your hair! We're definitely hair twins or cousins or something. How long is your hair stretched?



It's a little past HL when stretched. Loving your curls!


----------



## daae

Philippians413 said:


> Your hair is ridiculously gorgeous!



Your Sig is hilarious. That is all.


----------



## MsDee14

Last nights puff.

Not a single curl popping..lol


----------



## bajandoc86

Very pretty MsDee14!!


----------



## havilland

Freshly washed pony with Kinky Curly Knot Today and Miss Jessie's pillow soft curls.


----------



## Funmiloves

My 'half curlformers' set


----------



## Saga

I wanted to do a pin-up girl style, but my hair wasn't cooperating so i ended up with a victorian look instead.


----------



## whiteoleander91

DanceOnTheSkylines your style came out so pretty!


----------



## TheNDofUO

My wet curl pattern


----------



## NappyNelle

Curlformers set from last week.


----------



## daae

NappyNelle

very pretty!


----------



## virtuenow

NappyNelle that looks very pretty, hmph (you tricked me)


----------



## NappyNelle

Thanks ladies! 

virtuenow  How did I trick you?


----------



## bajandoc86

TalkTru said:


> My 'half curlformers' set



 Lovely!



DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I wanted to do a pin-up girl style, but my hair wasn't cooperating so i ended up with a victorian look instead.



This is simply gorgeous. May I save one of these pics for inspiration? 



NappyNelle said:


> Curlformers set from last week.


 Pretty!!

You ladies are showing out in this thread!


I attempted my first braidout this week...I was quite nervous about it actually  The first day I was rushing in trying to take down the braids and it didn't come out as nicely as I'd like. 

So I rebraided last night...and this morning I fell in love 











I've got more pics, but I don't wanna overdo it in here. LOL!


----------



## TheNDofUO

bajandoc86 MOAR PICS MOAR PICS


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Me yesterday, I henna'd my dyed hair and it made it so much redder, I love it!


----------



## Browndilocks

Hard press over the weekend. Playin around at work. And yes, according to my desk I have plenty to do.


----------



## Bozcurls

Still using "Curls unleashed curl defining creme and curl jelly." It really does provide definition and hold without the crunch.


----------



## Browndilocks

^^ I've been meaning to try that.


----------



## Bozcurls

Browndilocks said:


> ^^ I've been meaning to try that.



I like it so far. I never really had the chance to use them together before now. It leaves my hair feeling hydrated and buttery, even after when I diffuse. I managed to get second day hair from this that was still shiny but after the end of the second day I had to co wash again.


----------



## LilMissRed

just waiting for my hair is worthy enough to  post in this thread!!! keep it coming ladies!!!! I swear I  everytime I come in here!


----------



## bajandoc86

TheNDofUO Here's one more...






I have more on my blog. Am I allowed to say that?  LOL!


----------



## geejay

My braid-out on blow-dried hair. 






Starting to feel like I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## JosieLynn

I've been rocking a bun with some extra braid hair around it. I think it's been doing pretty well!


----------



## SuchaLady

Pin curls for Senior Portraits


----------



## havilland

Deep conditioned, air dried pony.


----------



## andromeda

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I wanted to do a pin-up girl style, but my hair wasn't cooperating so i ended up with a victorian look instead.


Lovely DanceOnTheSkylines !  I think you would appreciate thus thread I started a while back: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=536665


bajandoc86 said:


> TheNDofUO Here's one more...
> 
> I have more on my blog. Am I allowed to say that?  LOL!


love your texture -awesome braidout results.


----------



## SuchaLady

Took the pin curls out


----------



## Kida757

I finally finished my flexi rod set its tight right now but can't wait til it drops a lil.........


----------



## virtuenow

Kida757 said:


> I finally finished my flexi rod set its tight right now but can't wait til it drops a lil.........



Perfect for Easter, looks pretty.


----------



## Kida757

virtuenow said:


> Perfect for Easter, looks pretty.



Thank you virtuenow


----------



## lijm83

2nd day of bantu knot twist out.


----------



## havilland

Easter hair...I was gonna flat iron. But it rained. So why bother?! 

Half wig. Tammy by outré. Color #2


----------



## NikkiQ

Almost 3 years post relaxer and finger detangled. I'm under there somewhere!


----------



## kurlllz

NikkiQ said:


> Almost 3 years post relaxer and finger detangled. I'm under there somewhere!



Nice!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

NikkiQ I love your hair color


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just put  in waist length braids


----------



## Meemee6223

I have been completely natural for a grand total of 2 weeks and I'm surprised how much I'm loving it! My first twist out.  

(I apologize if the picture is too big or small.  Sent from my tablet)


----------



## Saga

andromeda said:


> Lovely DanceOnTheSkylines !  I think you would appreciate thus thread I started a while back: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=536665



Ah, I had seen that thread a while back. Forgot all about it, thanks!


----------



## LoveisYou

so pretty ladies


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Decent 2nd day wash n go


----------



## Taina

Yesterday


----------



## Daughter

My twist-out. First time posting an actual pic instead of a link so I hope it works


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Day 5 preserved wash n go. I love 'em when they get old, lol.


----------



## Philippians413

Not the best photo, but here's my fishtail braid.


----------



## Melaninme

Philippians413 said:


> Not the best photo, but here's my fishtail braid.



Love the braid! I will try this the next time I straighten my hair.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

My hubby's wash n go (wish he'd stay outta my pink Ecostyler gel, lol.


----------



## Channy31

This thread is always full of inspiration!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Dbl post...


----------



## IMFOCSD

I kinda know how to do fishtail/fishbone braids! 


View attachment 203309




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Bumming after duty


----------



## jesusislove1526

Day 3 of the first twistout I've worn this year, done on 4-4.


----------



## Fhrizzball

My attempt at a rollerset. A far cry from MahoganyKnots for sure. I'm hoping it will grow on me.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Tried actually putting leave in ...not bad but still frizzy 





Then finger combed into a messy tiny pony.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Tried actually putting leave in ...not bad but still frizzy
> 
> Then finger combed into a messy tiny pony.



Doesn't look frizzy. Looks nice. How is your regimen? Are things getting better?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Doesn't look frizzy. Looks nice. How is your regimen? Are things getting better?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Thanks!

It's just the roots that are frizzy, and I'm starting to figure that that's just how my texture is and I may as well get used to it.

Things are definitely getting better but I'm still tweaking. Putting down the brush/comb was a massive help, all that manipulation was killing my texture and causing more frizz. Now I'm pretty much strictly co-washing with products that do not have cones and my hair is no longer dry or sticky. I still have shedding but I think that might be an internal issue.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> It's just the roots that are frizzy, and I'm starting to figure that that's just how my texture is and I may as well get used to it.
> 
> Things are definitely getting better but I'm still tweaking. Putting down the brush/comb was a massive help, all that manipulation was killing my texture and causing more frizz. Now I'm pretty much strictly co-washing with products that do not have cones and my hair is no longer dry or sticky. I still have shedding but I think that might be an internal issue.



Yay! My texture is slightly fuzzy/frizzy too. Fingercombing and detangling by hand changed my hair.  Cones are evil! Evil.

Have you tried Terressentials mud wash?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> Yay! My texture is slightly fuzzy/frizzy too. Fingercombing and detangling by hand changed my hair.  Cones are evil! Evil.
> 
> Have you tried Terressentials mud wash?
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



I have not... do you think that will help with shedding? If so I'll definitely give it a try! I'm tired of seeing squiggly hairs at the bottom of the shower.


----------



## HanaKuroi

yuhlovevybz said:
			
		

> I have not... do you think that will help with shedding? If so I'll definitely give it a try! I'm tired of seeing squiggly hairs at the bottom of the shower.



You'll have to figure out if they are sheds or breaks. The mudwash is a cleanser that makes my products absorb better. There are some threads on it. I think one is named mud wash the new dc.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## moniq

My attempt at a bantu knot updo.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

HanaKuroi said:


> You'll have to figure out if they are sheds or breaks. The mudwash is a cleanser that makes my products absorb better. There are some threads on it. I think one is named mud wash the new dc.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



Read up on the mud wash and it sounds great, the reviews are amazing. I already placed an order for the Lemon. 

It's a mix of both but mainly shed hairs. I checked the shower and noticed that most of them were long coils. I should have checked them for bulbs but I was cleaning and mainly focused on getting them out of there. I have the occasional piece that is about and inch but not nearly as much as the long coils that kind of clump together.


----------



## whiteoleander91

so, it's been about 2 weeks since my hair cut! my hair today (about 70-80% dry in pics):


----------



## Caramel Hottie UK

Washed and blowdried 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Caramel Hottie UK so pretty!


----------



## Channy31

First ever braid out!
Love it


----------



## caribeandiva

Caramel Hottie UK said:


> Washed and blowdried
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Caramel Hottie UK wow... you are gorgeous!


----------



## caribeandiva

Today



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ

Was gonna do a big thread about me making it to 3 years post relaxer later in the month,but eh lol. I blew my hair out today and did some twists. Granted I still have yet to perfect my twisting technique and my blow out started to revert almost immediately  

View attachment 2013-04-08 19.48.53.jpg



View attachment 2013-04-08 19.49.25.jpg



View attachment 2013-04-08 22.54.37.jpg



View attachment 2013-04-08 23.05.56.jpg






Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Funmiloves

I've returned to my first love of crochet braids 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWUKUWeH08Q&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My lazy wash n go. I didn't feel like defining nothing and wanted the fluffy...

This is after letting the wind blow through my hair on this gorgeous day. What a great feeling!


----------



## MzSwift

NikkiQ 

LOVE that fro girl!!  Happy Nappiversary!


----------



## NikkiQ

MzSwift said:


> NikkiQ
> 
> LOVE that fro girl!!  Happy Nappiversary!



 there you go making me blush again! Thank you so much. Means a lot from you 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

80 degree weather called for a high bun today


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Twist out. I like the top but my relaxed hair is so much thinner than my natural hair so the twists towards the bottom 4 inches are looking a little weak. I only have about 6 inches of NG so some of the relaxed hair turned out ok. Still looking for a good hold gel. Aloe Vera?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Fluffy wash n go day 2


----------



## Amarilles

Pics aren't from today but I had it like this. Currently transitioning (12 months in) no heat or wigs/weaves. So far so good!


----------



## Jazzlyric

Recently got a few highlights . I will probably have my stylist add more .


----------



## wavezncurlz

Wash n go with very little product. It's bigger than unusually wear it but I like it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

had a great hair day today! it shrunk a lot, but it was very fluffy.


----------



## Arian

Got a haircut... :-( 

Shorter twistouts...


----------



## septemberbaby

Wrong thread.


----------



## septemberbaby

Jazzlyric said:


> Recently got a few highlights . I will probably have my stylist add more .



 Jazzlyric Gorgeous!


----------



## Jazzlyric

septemberbaby said:


> @Jazzlyric Gorgeous!


 
Thanks septemberbaby !


----------



## caribeandiva

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## caribeandiva

Dunno why it uploaded my pics upside down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## VivaMac

My first time posting in this thread Woohoo  . Faux donut bun done with spin pin inspired by naturalmanenyc tutorial


----------



## whiteoleander91

VivaMac very pretty!


----------



## naturalmanenyc

VivaMac

So glad it worked for you.  I have been wearing my goody spin pin bun all week.  It's so easy.  I wore it to two work meetings this week.


----------



## VivaMac

naturalmanenyc said:


> VivaMac
> 
> So glad it worked for you.  I have been wearing my goody spin pin bun all week.  It's so easy.  I wore it to two work meetings this week.



I did it the same day you pasted the link, I didn't have spin pins so I used a bobby pin instead, worked but did not look as neat. This obviously is now part of my bun rotation. Thanks again.


----------



## Arian

Jazzlyric, is that a braidout?  Gorgeous!


----------



## trclemons

Jazzlyric said:


> Recently got a few highlights . I will probably have my stylist add more .


Very nice hair.


----------



## Danewshe

Rocking my new wig Cece by outre as a protective style.


----------



## whiteoleander91

straightened and trimmed up my ends a little more on thursday (to make sure my hair is even) got so many compliments today!! my cut was necessary  it's now a blunt cut :3


----------



## Jazzlyric

Arian said:


> @Jazzlyric, is that a braidout? Gorgeous!


 
Arian Thank you ! Yes it is braidout


----------



## naturalmanenyc

This is how I wore my hair today.  It's my Goody Spin pin bun on stretched hair: http://youtu.be/-bUy31Vy6rM


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Yesterday's beach hair.


----------



## yuhlovevybz




----------



## Trini_Chutney

Today's wng.


----------



## ladyree

Lots of nice styles!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi

My hair today

Sent from the corner pay phone


----------



## Channy31

Flexi rod set


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^MixedGirl your set came out awesome!


----------



## Channy31

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^MixedGirl your set came out awesome!



Thanks!


----------



## whiteoleander91

I'm so boring lol. I've been thinking about trying twists. Now that my hair is more even, I think it will look better than it did the last time I tried them *scratches chin*


----------



## ronie

First birthday as a natural, except for my childhood bday s of course.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Heat trained natural. 2 flat twists along my hair line & a WNG.


----------



## greenandchic

SlimPickinz said:


> Heat trained natural. 2 flat twists along my hair line & a WNG.
> 
> View attachment 205645
> View attachment 205647
> View attachment 205649



Love your WnG!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Thanks greenandchic


----------



## MsChelle

Pulled some twists into a bun kinda thing....


----------



## Cherry89




----------



## JJamiah

Yesterday at hair Expo. 
and then at family meeting.


----------



## BellaMarie

At work. Straightened with flat iron and hot comb and still puffy...smh.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Kinda late but straight hair. Oh and I went red to cover that awful brass on my roots. Love it.


----------



## winona

Shrinkage on 6 day old twists turned twist out

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

My hair today. I used As I Am Curling Jelly for the first time last night and I love the results. This jelly and their curl/lock defining cream is a staple for me now.


----------



## jprayze

Yesterday and Today


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Trini_Chutney said:


> Today's wng.


 
So Pretty!!!  This is how I want my hair to look!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Failed flat iron pulled into low ponytail.


----------



## SelahOco

Trini_Chutney what a pretty wng!!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

2sweetnsugarland said:


> So Pretty!!!  This is how I want my hair to look!





SelahOco said:


> Trini_Chutney what a pretty wng!!!!




Thank you both!


----------



## Victoria44

braid-out as usual


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Victoria44 said:


> braid-out as usual
> 
> http://s87.photobucket.com/user/miszsmilez/media/Photoon4-25-13at746PM_zpsdf9e0f70.jpg.html
> 
> http://s87.photobucket.com/user/miszsmilez/media/Photoon4-25-13at755PM_zps9ca033d8.jpg.html



Um, ma'am. I'm gonna have to write you up. It's illegal to be that adorable!!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Straight hair. Excuse my five head. My bangs didn't want to cooperate so I tucked them.


----------



## bajandoc86

Victoria44 You are a beauty! I absolutely love your hair as well. Mine wants to be like that when she grows up.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Flat iron is reverting -wavy roots and bone straight ends. Time for a bun.


----------



## MsChelle

wavezncurlz said:


> Flat iron is reverting -wavy roots and bone straight ends. Time for a bun.



Your hair is sooooo gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz

MsChelle said:


> Your hair is sooooo gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Victoria44

Anakinsmomma lol thank you!
bajandoc86 thank you! your hair is growing up fabulously lol


----------



## SelahOco

Hair did.....


----------



## andromeda

SelahOco said:


> Hair did.....


 you betta werk!


----------



## Pompous Blue

SelahOco said:


> Hair did.....


SelahOco
Nice, nice, nice!!!!

And I love, love, love your siggy!!!


----------



## MaraWithLove

Victoria44 Your hair is thriving! <3


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

end of the day braid out. done on freshly cowashed hair (Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey) using only one leave-in/moisturizer (Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmellows...love). Dried overnight. Used only 4 braids which I think gives me the best body and is really fast.


----------



## Channy31

bhndbrwneyes said:


> end of the day braid out. done on freshly cowashed hair (Hairitage Hydrations Dark Honey) using only one leave-in/moisturizer (Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmellows...love). Dried overnight. Used only 4 braids which I think gives me the best body and is really fast.



So pretty! I love your hair!


----------



## vmerie

Whentwistoutsgowrong high bun


----------



## bajandoc86

My multibun....


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My bun, I haven't even had these braids in for a month and I have like an inch of new growth. I've been massaging with oil daily. Maybe that explains the growth.


----------



## Jharianna

I hope this attached correctly. What I do when my hair is bushy.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My wash N Go with KCCC. Me likey.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

another braid out. i want my WNGs to magically look like this


----------



## CaramelLites

Hair is growing out. I threw a scrunchy band on it as it looks awkward right now to me. Ignore my early morning face.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

MzSwift said:


> I cannot wait until my individual braids get as long as Beautifulwildflower 's!  Nobody's gonna be able to tell me a darn thing!!
> 
> Grow hair, grow!! LoL



_MzSwift, I hear that! I just love it, you go girl!_


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my Comet using LHCF


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

sunnieb said:


> View attachment 207157
> 
> Sent from my Comet using LHCF



drool worthy


----------



## sunnieb

I've been out of this thread too long.  So much gorgeousness in here!

Particularly love the buns and updos!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hair from last week...braidout converted to an simple updo.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

i know ya'll are tired of me posting pics of my dern hair this week lol. but im experimenting with some new products so this is my evaluation.

twist out using Hairitage Hydrations Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa on freshly washed hair (I'd say hit). Sealed with Hairitage Hydrations Castor Infusion (good sealant but hard as a brick so miss for me).

I'm actually really surprised how non-greasy it feels. My ends look/feel really good. Sorry for the dark shirt.


----------



## dachsies_rule!

*bhndbrwneyes:  There's no such thing as too many pics *


----------



## IMFOCSD

My hair today after relaxer..












Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

IMFOCSD. Love the color. Natural, henna or other?


----------



## IMFOCSD

bhndbrwneyes said:


> @IMFOCSD. Love the color. Natural, henna or other?



thank you bhndbrwneyes its a semi permanent color.


----------



## whiteoleander91

A conditioner only wash and go that I did a few weeks ago. I used Infusium 23 Moisture Replenisher. I had a lot of white residue in some spots and it took foreverrrr to dry. My hair smelled amazing but it left my hair SUPER tangled.

first two pics are fresh out of the shower. the other two are when my hair was almost dry (some spots were still very damp though)


----------



## ManiiSweetheart

Undid 2 french braids after a couple of dayss


----------



## Harina

ManiiSweetheart said:


> Undid 2 french braids after a couple of dayss



Your hair is so thick and lush! Love it!



whiteoleander91 said:


>



I love your little ringlets! So cute!



bajandoc86 said:


> [/URL]



Your hair always looks so moisturized and soft. Do you ever have dryness problems or is your regimen pretty downpat?


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Headed to a JT concert... It's a faux puff. Mine wasn't quite as big as I wanted it.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anakinsmomma you look so pretty! cute puff :3


----------



## IMFOCSD

Loving my pony..




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Anakinsmomma said:


> Headed to a JT concert... It's a faux puff. Mine wasn't quite as big as I wanted it.



 Anakinsmomma Your puff is cute. What's the 4-1-1?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

Harina..Thank you 

I have learnt thus far that I can't wear my hair out (twistouts/braidouts) for more than 2 days in a row or I will suffer with dryness and tangles. I have got my routine down for the most part. Also I find once I do a great moisturising DC and use great moisturisers on wash day, I do not have to m&s during the week for the most part & hair stays nice and soft.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

nakialovesshoes said:


> Anakinsmomma Your puff is cute. What's the 4-1-1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Thanks!
Got it at a BSS. It's from Freetress and its synthetic. Cost about $8.


----------



## curlcomplexity

2 day old twistout


----------



## Artlessjadan

Twistout and a tucked twistout


----------



## havilland

I call this my yummy bun. Every once in awhile my hair looks and acts right and I'm totally happy with her....today is one of those days. Lol


----------



## vmerie

The ultimate pineapple.  This is how I am wearing my hair at this second. Recently washed moisturized oily twist out. This has been my routine for the past months.  I use this twist out to style my hair for the week. 






Last week pics
I was feeling this pompadour poof.




Same pic different angle 





Twist Out Faux Bob (Pinned it up in the back)





That's all I got for now.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

whiteoleander91 said:


> Anakinsmomma you look so pretty! cute puff :3



Thank you!!


----------



## whiteoleander91

vmerie you have such _beautiful_ hair, the pics look great!


----------



## vmerie

whiteoleander91 said:


> vmerie you have such _beautiful_ hair, the pics look great!



whiteoleander91Thank you dear.


----------



## JustifiablyMe

Trini_Chutney said:


> Today's wng.


 
Trini_Chutney 

LOVE your hair! How long is it stretched/straightened?


----------



## IMFOCSD

My messy end of the night ponytail.. 




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912

My updo.  Protecting it and out of the way!!!!


----------



## kandiekj100

Been a while since I posted. Been real hair lazy. This is a braidout that I accomplished doing individual braids with perm rods rolled all the way to the scalp. Got inspiration from a thread posted not too long ago. I usually just put rollers on the ends. I like the look of having it the whole length of the hair on rollers. I've been missing my natural hair lately, and this gave a little of what I've been missing. I just hope the detangling later isn't a beast.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

This wasn't meant to be a twist out. Last night I didn't wash my hair I just applied some Motions Nourishing Leave-In spray, HH Coconut Mango Colada and sealed using jojoba. I put my hair in two Princess Leia twisted buns and called it a night. Slept with no baggy, just bonnet. Woke up and my hair was about 98% (5 hours of sleep). I was prepared to just bun or wear it in a jaw clip and that was the original plan but I thought it made for an okay twist out. I like the large waves from the two twists. I nornally do 4-8.This was much more time efficient. My ends needed more sealing, need something thicker for my ends. HH Castor Infusion has been working well. Didn't twist close to the root so my roots were a little frizzy and looked more like WNG hair so I used a little bit of KCCC to control the frizz.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

JustifiablyMe said:


> Trini_Chutney
> 
> LOVE your hair! How long is it stretched/straightened?



Thank you JustifiablyMe! I believe it's at mid-back length. I haven't straightened it since this past October so I"m not 100% sure. I plan to straighten some time this month to to a proper check. I will post it here!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm proud of my little hair. Took some length shots and my hair style of the week.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My braid out today


----------



## whiteoleander91

so the recent thread about stylists and wash and go's  made me want to give the Eco Styler Protein Gel (da brown gel lol) a try.

Right after applying it, still wet (I mixed it with some curl activator gel)






Dry results!






it's a lot different from all of the other Eco Styler gels that I've tried. I really like it. My hair is light and bouncy with this, it doesn't flake at all, smells nice. It has a hold of 7. 

my bun from today. you can't see the gel at all (I was worried it would make my hair look dirty or something lol)


----------



## Anakinsmomma

2nd day braid out. I hate to put this in a bun, but duty calls


----------



## bajandoc86

My downsized bun last week.




My curlformer set from Monday...


----------



## CaramelLites

Freshly washed TWA. Getting my oil changed this morning. # No Makeup


----------



## NGraceO

Yesterday's bun. After about 4 months in braids, I was so excited to see how big
Its gotten!! #comeonBSL


----------



## NGraceO

CocoElizabeth I'm so late, sorry!! Ummm, I think that time was some leave in and then Eco style green gel, section by section


----------



## Bozcurls

Wash and go. 

I used a diffuser and flipped my hair upside down to achieve bigger hair.


----------



## bemajor

flexi rod set using shea moisture curl and style milk and curl enhancing smoothie


----------



## Britt

QueenBrittny I LOVE your hair! How long did it take you to do your flexi rod set?


----------



## trclemons

QueenBrittny said:


> flexi rod set using shea moisture curl and style milk and curl enhancing smoothie


Beautiful!


----------



## bemajor

Brittster Thank you very much. it takes two hours to put in the rollers. I'm not sure how many I use. But I use all the rollers that I have..I will count one of these days. I use the red ones. I cannot take them out until they are absolutely dry. That's the hardest part. So it's best to do them really early in the morning and do housework or something for several hours...minimum 4 hours...


----------



## Angelicus

I absolutely love this thread. This is how I wear my hair most of the time. It takes about 2.5 hours to do from start to finish. I am over 4 months post-relaxer. Hair is dried on magnetic rollers and new growth is flat ironed. Ugh, I hate that this picture is not capturing the softness, straightness, and feel,  lol @ my clipart hahaha!



Sent from my phone using LHCF app.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Sorry it's not the clearest picture but its the only one I have from my top knot bun, my hair is starting to get long again.
That's me and my girl at the Ghostface concert


----------



## BlaqBella

^^You are so pretty!


----------



## bemajor

day 3 of flexi rods


----------



## freckledface

Yall look good! Takin notes


----------



## MizzBFly

I didnt want it this small erplexed two could be the size of one, I still likey


----------



## whiteoleander91

So this is really random but I just realized something! Today I am 2 years natural!! and in 5 days it will have been 3 years since my last relaxer


----------



## navila

I love curly hairstyles during the warmer months.. I've been rocking a twist out and braid out for the past couple of days.


----------



## LivingInPeace

Twist-out using S-Curl and castor oil


----------



## whiteoleander91

LivingInPeace  very pretty!!


----------



## bajandoc86

Hair I wore to church








Simple updo




Bantu-knot out




Ok..I'm done, I swear. LOL.


----------



## growingbrown

2 years natural after big chop. First time blow drying and flat ironing my hair being natural.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Pampered my mom today :3 Shampoo'd and did a deep treatment. I styled her hair with Vidal Sassoon Moisture Lock condish and safflower oil. She's relaxed (more like texlaxed, her hair is very relaxer resistant).


----------



## BraunSugar

Old wash & go


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Quick and easy updo on and old twist out.


----------



## Harina

bajandoc86 said:


> Hair I wore to church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your hair is just it. So lush and cottony.


----------



## bajandoc86

Harina said:


> Your hair is just it. So lush and cottony.



 Thank you!


----------



## myhair84

^^^^ how did you achieve that look for church? Big twists?


----------



## bajandoc86

myhair84 I did large twists on dry stretched hair and rolled the ends on medium sized flexirods then Kept them in overnight. Hope that helps!


----------



## myhair84

bajandoc86 thanks and it does!


----------



## g.lo

first time posting, I am style challenged. 

Bantu knot out


----------



## MsChelle

g.lo said:


> first time posting, I am style challenged.
> 
> Bantu knot out



This doesn't look like the work of a style challenged person. Looks beautiful!


----------



## Sianna

Right now I'm in mini twists with extensions added. I've suffered a MAJOR setback over the last year, and am now determined to keep my hair protected for the next two years! 

One week down, just 103 more to go! erplexed


----------



## vmerie

Uhm...Sideshow Bob updo?


----------



## Meemee6223

Not really a hairstyle but a wash day for my 4 year old dd. What to do with all this hair?! Lol! 

Sorry if it's too big or small. I'm using my cell phone.


----------



## jesusislove1526

Twistout on blown out hair


----------



## NGraceO

Half way there!!!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Me & my wig...




Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ IMFOCSD that wig looks great on you!


----------



## whiteoleander91

a WnG from about a month ago


----------



## IMFOCSD

whiteoleander91 said:


> ^^ IMFOCSD that wig looks great on you!



Thank you! whiteoleander91


----------



## grownwomanaz

One of those days ya'll.


----------



## NGraceO

Done! Flexirods set done on texlaxed hair:


----------



## grownwomanaz

NGraceO Love it! I keep trying to get my flexirod game tight. Mine keep sliding off lol.


----------



## NGraceO

grownwomanaz said:


> NGraceO Love it! I keep trying to get my flexirod game tight. Mine keep sliding off lol.



grownwomanz sliding off!? LOL hmmm, I put mine in like KAIROCKS On YouTube does in her tutorial. They always stay put for me


----------



## grownwomanaz

NGraceO said:


> @grownwomanz sliding off!? LOL hmmm, I put mine in like KAIROCKS On YouTube does in her tutorial. They always stay put for me


 
Thanks, I'll check her out.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's braidout:


----------



## PureSilver

bajandoc86 said:


> My downsized bun last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My curlformer set from Monday...




This is the day we met and when i saw thuse curlformer neat curls i knew it had to be a LHCF sista, you were looking fabulous! bajandoc86, very pleased to meet you.


----------



## g.lo

Afro puff, the weather is really bad over here in UK.


----------



## bajandoc86

SUNSHINE BABY

It was great meeting you sis!


----------



## IMFOCSD

My braids...I love them! 







Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Lovely styles ladies!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

g.lo said:


> Afro puff, the weather is really bad over here in UK.



Nice one!


----------



## sweet_silvia88

NGraceO said:


> Done! Flexirods set done on texlaxed hair:



Wow! Your hair looks really nice dear!


----------



## irisak

Becoming addicted to the flat iron again but it's so bouncy I can't resist.


----------



## NGraceO

sweet_silvia88 said:


> Wow! Your hair looks really nice dear!



sweet_silvia88 thank you!!


----------



## Bozcurls

It's not even lunchtime and my hair is already reverting from the humidity. Flat ironed last night to check length and to trim my ends. Skipping on having to do my hair for a few days sounded nice but I'll be washing it tonight. My hair obviously uneven straight but it's in its natural state most of time so it doesn't really look that bad.


----------



## shasha8685

Bun w/ flat twists


----------



## JBJ

My 1st time posting here. 
Twist out




Sent from my phone using LHCF

ETA
I don't know how to turn pics on phone


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

My bun I'm loving it for summer


----------



## geejay

I did a curlformer set to stretch my hair and then braided for a braid-out. It feels nicer to me than a set done on blowdried hair, but you can still see some of the spirals from the curlformer. So for today, I guess it's a spiralled braid-out


----------



## bajandoc86

geejay said:


> I did a curlformer set to stretch my hair and then braided for a braid-out. It feels nicer to me than a set done on blowdried hair, but you can still see some of the spirals from the curlformer. So for today, I guess it's a spiralled braid-out



This is beautiful!!


----------



## geejay

bajandoc86 said:


> This is beautiful!!



bajandoc86 Thanks for the compliment. I've admired your hair from afar. So thick and beautiful. And your styling is inspirational!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

I wants to show this off before I put it in a bun for work. 
My jaw is back! :reddancer:


----------



## Ogoma

My first wash and go in over a year!


----------



## daviine

Ogoma So cute!!!!!!


----------



## EmpressVirgo

shasha8685 your hair is very cute and perfect for hot weather.  Your skin is flawless!


----------



## ghanamami

Daily bun with long aid activator gel and natures gate lavender and aloe vera as co wash and leave in


----------



## growingbrown

Day 1 of twistout using Qhemet Biologics products and their twisting butter.


----------



## growingbrown

2nd day twistout


----------



## Mandy4610

bajandoc86 girl, that's it, I am getting curlformers, yes I am!
Your hair came out gorgeous.
May I ask what camera you use for taking pics, they are lovely pics


bajandoc86 said:


> My downsized bun last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My curlformer set from Monday...


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Naptural85's stretched wash and go method has been my saving grace since my hair has gotten longer. No more smedium sized twists that take 2-3hours to do! This is an old pic but once I take my hair down I'll update 

ETA: this pic was day 1 hair it had the power to get bigger!


----------



## NikkiQ

nevermind...


----------



## Poohbear

I blow-dried my hair this evening after 2 months of wash n gos:












I will be doing a twistout for tomorrow...


----------



## Poohbear

geejay said:


> I did a curlformer set to stretch my hair and then braided for a braid-out. It feels nicer to me than a set done on blowdried hair, but you can still see some of the spirals from the curlformer. So for today, I guess it's a spiralled braid-out



geejay - what product(s) did you use to set your hair on the curlformers? how long did it take to dry?


----------



## geejay

Poohbear said:


> geejay - what product(s) did you use to set your hair on the curlformers? how long did it take to dry?



Poohbear Your blowout . 

For curlformers, I prepped my hair with conditioner and oil, and then aloe vera gel to have slip for installing the curlformers. Oh, and a spray bottle of water to make sure my hair is nice and wet and slippery going into the curlformers. But I've done the set with just water too...still comes out nice. I'm not trying to make the curls cast iron...just use it for stretching purposes. My hair dries pretty fast, so 30-40 minutes under my bonnet dryer does the trick.


----------



## growingbrown

NikkiQ said:


> Failed flat iron session
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S3 using LHCF.Boom.



My hair looked exactly like that when I flay ironed!


----------



## bajandoc86

Mandy4610 thank you! Curlformers are the truth. Love em! I used my good ole iPhone 4s cam. Lol.


----------



## Poohbear

blowdried twistout results:


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Fresh out the shower with conditioner texture shots. 

I wish I could wear my hair like this at work. Sigh.


----------



## ghanamami

Twist out using longaid activator and beemine luscious and qhemets cocoa detangling ghee


----------



## ghanamami

Here it is


----------



## fifi134

I set my twists on perm rods last night and did a twistout.


----------



## Napp

I had a pretty good hair day today. I dont like the shape of my hair much though


----------



## prettynatural

I wore a fro out to dinner with my girls for the first time ever!! I have been natural for 10 years!!











I will try to start taking more pics, If I can find my camera!!


----------



## melahnee

My hair today...lol. Of course i didnt leave it this way, it went right back into a bun  but i was freakin loving the bigness. It wasnt even all the way untangled!


----------



## BostonMaria

Bought a flower thingie to put in my hair. $2.50 not bad!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver

My first ever twist out a few days ago


----------



## Melaninme

Last twist-out for the summer (possibly).  My plan is to bun it for the summer.  It's too hot here in Texas to wear it out!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

cut about 5 inches off this weekend preparing for my BC (well more like MT-major trim) later this year when the remaining relaxed ends (about 4 more inches) will go. Went from WL to slightly above BSL stretched. By the time i finally get rid of my remaining relaxed ends my hair should be about this length or 1-1.5 inches shorter, I'm ok with that. I like that the entirety of my length is thick and I've gotten rid of the thinning relaxed ends but updos are harder. Pic is from a semi wash n go, on spritzed hair.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I got an undercut today. I don't love it yet but I'm gonna fade it out some more.


----------



## NappyNelle

Fluffy fro using Oyin products.


----------



## SuchaLady

You make me want to grow out my relaxer^^^


----------



## NowIAmNappy

NappyNelle said:


> Fluffy fro using Oyin products.


 

Your hair 
Making me want to take out my twists and do a braidout!


----------



## winona

Nothing special my parts aren't even perfect like I prefer but pretty dang good for having a squirming baby on my lap the entire time

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Napp

I liked the definition i got for this wash n go. i used kismera energizing leave in


----------



## Atdow71

Twist out on lightly blow dried hair


----------



## wavezncurlz

New fork from MairzyDozy

Summer Flower from bss


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Loving my bun. On the way to meet friends in Manhattan. 
Took the bus and just got off the train.


----------



## SuchaLady

How long is your hair? naturalmanenyc

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc

SuchaLady said:


> How long is your hair? naturalmanenyc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm at arm pit length.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

This is my hair from Saturday,  roller set and self trim after a crappy salon blow out.


----------



## SuchaLady

naturalmanenyc said:


> This is my hair from Saturday,  roller set and self trim after a crappy salon blow out.



You get such sizeable buns. This is the second one that I have absolutely loved.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naturalmanenyc

SuchaLady

It's pretty easy.  I filmed it here: http://youtu.be/1tm7Nvka3Xo?t=7m40s


----------



## jprayze

It's been a while since I posted here.  This week's
hair:

Faux bun
Wash n Go
Roller set


----------



## bajandoc86

Did an updo from a poofed out curlformer set. I love how it came out.


----------



## ronie

bajandoc86 said:


> Did an updo from a poofed out curlformer set. I love how it came out.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/CurlformerUpdoPompcopy.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/CurlformerUpdoPomp2copy.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/CurlformerUpdoPomp-Backcopycopy.jpg.html



Gorgeous.  Tutorial anywhere?


----------



## NGraceO

Heading out to the movies with friends!


----------



## jshor09

My puff


----------



## Victoria44

Bun



Twist out that was damp 




Twist out from mini twists 





Twist out on a humid day 





Medium twists 





Graduation day braid out


----------



## felic1

@bajandoc...this is pretty!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Victoria44 said:


> Bun
> 
> Twist out that was damp
> 
> Twist out from mini twists
> 
> Twist out on a humid day
> 
> Medium twists
> 
> Graduation day braid out



Your pretty with pretty hair Victoria44


----------



## kurlllz

My wash n go....didn't smooth the hairline yet so kinda so so


----------



## Victoria44

Thank ya Lilmama1011!


----------



## Hairsnob

I'm bored with my hair lately so I decided to do a rod set last night. I used water and my regular HE LTR and air dried overnight.

I have no idea what to do with it at bed time tonight but I liked it today at least LOL. My hair feels sooooo short!!!


----------



## Guinan

Victoria44, I  your hairstyles. You & ur hair are beautiful.


----------



## Victoria44

pelohello thank you!


----------



## havilland

Banana clip pony today. Celebrating 2 years transitioning from texlaxed to natural.


----------



## wavezncurlz

havilland said:


> Banana clip pony today. Celebrating 2 years transitioning from texlaxed to natural.




Cute! Are your ends straight or do they curl? You look totally natural. How long are you going to go? 
I ask because I never really BCd and I guess when I relaxed, I was texalaxing (I was never bone straight and my relaxers were always underprocessed). I had weird ends for a while but I usually wore my hair in buns. Eventually after many trims, I had a uniform curl but it was not really apparent to anyone else.


----------



## caliscurls

havilland your hair is gorgeous! It doesn't even look you're still transitioning


----------



## havilland

wavezncurlz said:


> Cute! Are your ends straight or do they curl? You look totally natural. How long are you going to go?
> I ask because I never really BCd and I guess when I relaxed, I was texalaxing (I was never bone straight and my relaxers were always underprocessed). I had weird ends for a while but I usually wore my hair in buns. Eventually after many trims, I had a uniform curl but it was not really apparent to anyone else.



Thanks! 

I'm the same story as you. My ends are curly. I have been texlaxed since 2008. The transition has been ok because all my hair "looks" the same texture.  But the natural hair darn sure doesn't act the same!  The roots are prone to shrinkage and get thick and have no movement. The ends are a slightly looser curl but I like them because they hang, and move and show some length.

I'm slowly trimming away the chemically processed hair. I trim at the same rate I grow so my hair has been the same length now for about a year and a half.  Once I hit BSL, I started trimming pretty much every month or so.


----------



## robot.

My first post in here  The best hair day I've had in a while this past weekend


----------



## MsChelle

Tried the LustraMax twistycurly spray. Never liked their products but this isn't too bad. Took all day to dry though.


----------



## Cheekychica

I meant to post this a few weeks ago when I did it- this is a braid and curl on relaxed hair. I braided slightly damp hair and used small bendy rollers on the ends.


----------



## kurlllz

MsChelle said:


> Tried the LustraMax twistycurly spray. Never liked their products but this isn't too bad. Took all day to dry though.



Super gorgeous!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## MsChelle

kurlllz said:


> Super gorgeous!!!! Love it!!!



Thank you!


----------



## MsChelle

I was almost brave enough to wear a twist out today but chickened out and pulled it back. It's now huge!!!


----------



## prettynatural

Doing Marley twists right now, and plan to do so for a while. My updos look really good. Here are some for today. Just simple. * Three times the charm hopefully these pics will be the right size.*
Fro before marley braids

















Hopefully, the size is not to big. I don't have the strength to resize again.....


----------



## bajandoc86

ronie....no tutorial sorry. Did it on a whim after brushing out my curlformer set.


----------



## BostonMaria

SHRINKAGE!!!!!!!



Wash and go on WAIST LENGTH hair, but you'd probably never guess by looking at this shoulder length hair LOL

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

My homemade wig....I'm in love.. 








Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## bemajor

Photo dump. Mini braids and twist outs. No product bc I'm currently out of town and did not pack for my natural hair. My hair wad straight when I arrived. The defined twist out was done after an oil prepoo


----------



## BlaqKitty

A twist out on braid-out stretched hair... Loving that I can finally be happy with my hair when I look in the mirror 

OH, and hello everyone! I'm new here


----------



## cami88

I swear.....does everyone on here have amazing hair BUT me??? Damn!


----------



## cami88

naturalmanenyc said:


> I'm at arm pit length.



naturalmanenyc 


Well can I ask how you get your buns to look so big and full? I am almost bsl and my buns don't look as full as that without some kinda fillers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

cami88

It's pretty easy. I filmed it here: http://youtu.be/1tm7Nvka3Xo?t=7m40s



cami88 said:


> naturalmanenyc
> 
> 
> Well can I ask how you get your buns to look so big and full? I am almost bsl and my buns don't look as full as that without some kinda fillers.


----------



## IMFOCSD

BlaqKitty said:


> A twist out on braid-out stretched hair... Loving that I can finally be happy with my hair when I look in the mirror
> 
> OH, and hello everyone! I'm new here



Hello BlaqKitty love ur hair..so thick..& welcome 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

Hair in fat twists.


----------



## swgpec

Asha97, you hair is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## virtuenow

Welcome to the board @BlaqKitty pretty hair; @QueenBrittny love your TO's, and you are serving serious face!


----------



## whiteoleander91

from about a month ago--one of my fav hairstyles to do :3 which isn't saying much since I'm style challenged  lol


----------



## bemajor

virtuenow Thank you!


----------



## BlaqKitty

Thank you. How do I mention people? x] I tried, but it doesn't work lol


----------



## crlsweetie912

Updo....the front is a four strand braid....


----------



## trclemons

crlsweetie912 said:


> Updo....the front is a four strand braid....
> 
> View attachment 216577
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216579
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216581


WOW!  That style is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## crlsweetie912

trclemons said:


> WOW!  That style is absolutely gorgeous.



Aww thank you so much!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just a simple updo I did while watching tv


----------



## havilland

BlaqKitty said:


> Thank you. How do I mention people? x] I tried, but it doesn't work lol




type the "@" symbol and then the person's name

----BlaqKitty-----

will post your mention like this

BlaqKitty


----------



## Igotstripes

NowIAmNappy said:


> Just a simple updo I did while watching tv



So pretty!! How did you do the back?


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Igotstripes said:


> So pretty!! How did you do the back?


  The are just single twists pinned up in a french roll


----------



## Straighthoodtea

I GHE overnight with Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle and washed it out this morning. Here's my results. (I'm transitioning. Im at 1 year, 10 months)


----------



## mariofmagdal

*Hi Ladies, it's been a while*







Hi Ladies,

I haven't logged in since last year, but I'm still growing. Browsing through loads of great stuff!!!!


----------



## mariofmagdal

I wish I knew how to turn the photo's around. I just downloaded the android app, hopefully I will figure it out soon.


----------



## crlsweetie912

mariofmagdal said:


> I wish I knew how to turn the photo's around. I just downloaded the android app, hopefully I will figure it out soon.



The android app does this to me all the time.


----------



## fitnessmommy

I have been playing around with color...extra protein treatments on deck... Anyway...here is my reverse ombré bun.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Crazy twistout.


----------



## fifi134

Side braid on pressed hair.


----------



## kurlllz

My wash n go...curls are pop-pop-n today!!! Yay!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Anakinsmomma said:


> Crazy twistout.



Anakinsmomma  your hair is growing so fast! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Anakinsmomma

nakialovesshoes said:


> Anakinsmomma  your hair is growing so fast!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

wash n go...can't wait for 100% natural. 4.5 more months!!!!


----------



## virtuenow

bhndbrwneyes said:


> wash n go...can't wait for 100% natural. 4.5 more months!!!!



bhndbrwneyes nice, your hair is really thickening up.  Have you been trimming the relaxer off?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

virtuenow said:


> @bhndbrwneyes nice, your hair is really thickening up.  Have you been trimming the relaxer off?




Thank you. I trimmed about 5 inches off 3 weeks ago


----------



## kurlllz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> wash n go...can't wait for 100% natural. 4.5 more months!!!!



Your hair looks great...what products did you use on your hair in that pic?


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

kurlllz said:


> Your hair looks great...what products did you use on your hair in that pic?



Sorry I normally list my products in this thread but that time I was too lazy lol.

- Wash with HH Pink Grapefruit Conditioner (recent hit)
- Moisturize with HH Mango Colada (staple)
- Seal with HH Soft and Creamy Horsetail Hair Butter (website says is growth aid but bottle says can be used as a sealant. I'm still testing several HH sealants for this step.)
- Hold with KC Curl Custard
- Soften with a little bit of sweet almond oil so KCCC doesn't get crunchy


----------



## Guinan

My 1st attempt of sengelese twists. I used marley hair & curls passion fruit to set the twists. It took me a total of 12hrs. I really like them so far. I can't wait to style it!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes

pelohello said:


> My 1st attempt of sengelese twists. I used marley hair & curls passion fruit to set the twists. It took me a total of 12hrs. I really like them so far. I can't wait to style it!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



They look great!!!! What method did you use to attach them?


----------



## Guinan

Igotstripes said:


> They look great!!!! What method did you use to attach them?



Igotstripes, thanks!! I braided the hair 1st then started twisting. I followed utuber, kyssmyhair.


----------



## Igotstripes

pelohello said:


> Igotstripes, thanks!! I braided the hair 1st then started twisting. I followed utuber, kyssmyhair.



Thank you! And you're welcome


----------



## melahnee

I bought some shea butter and extra virgin olive oil and performed my first evoo rinse. I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing conditioner beforehand. I am pleased. I really like how it looks and how soft my hair feels.


----------



## msbettyboop

pelohello said:


> My 1st attempt of sengelese twists. I used marley hair & curls passion fruit to set the twists. It took me a total of 12hrs. I really like them so far. I can't wait to style it!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Lovely! I really really wish I knew how to do this. I'm currently doing the crown and glory method. Apart from being expensive, I'm just sick of these crazy stylists yanking tiny combs through my hair .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## kurlllz

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Sorry I normally list my products in this thread but that time I was too lazy lol.
> 
> - Wash with HH Pink Grapefruit Conditioner (recent hit)
> - Moisturize with HH Mango Colada (staple)
> - Seal with HH Soft and Creamy Horsetail Hair Butter (website says is growth aid but bottle says can be used as a sealant. I'm still testing several HH sealants for this step.)
> - Hold with KC Curl Custard
> - Soften with a little bit of sweet almond oil so KCCC doesn't get crunchy



What's HH?


----------



## ashair

How is this hair,   love it?


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA this isn't a real person. It is a vendor or a spambot. 



I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## faithVA

[USER=324511 said:
			
		

> HanaKuroi[/USER];18752051]faithVA this isn't a real person. It is a vendor or a spambot.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y



What is a vendor or spambot? You mean the post above this one? I thank every post just so I know where I stopped.


----------



## mariofmagdal

My daughter being creative with my hair. LOL!
She applied QP Mango Butter to freshly washed hair, combed, and banded my hair.


----------



## HanaKuroi

faithVA said:
			
		

> What is a vendor or spambot? You mean the post above this one? I thank every post just so I know where I stopped.



Oh.   

That post is a computer/spambot. They keep popping up with posts all over that are promoting Aliexpress. But it is computer generated.

No worries. I understand. It is hard to keep your place.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## shasha8685

Today: Braided crown...with braids!


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hair today right after a protein treatment. wash and gooo :3


----------



## BraunSugar

whiteoleander91 said:


> my hair today right after a protein treatment. wash and gooo :3



whiteoleander91 Your hair is growing back nicely after that cut!  Do you take vitamins regularly? Is this just your natural growth rate?


----------



## BraunSugar

Refreshed my hair color this past week.


----------



## whiteoleander91

BraunSugar said:


> whiteoleander91 Your hair is growing back nicely after that cut!  Do you take vitamins regularly? Is this just your natural growth rate?



BraunSugar thank you!! And no, I haven't been taking any vitamins. I always have a crazy growth spurt during the summer! Plus, I've been doing a lot of protein treatments lately (my hair can't seem to get enough these days). And your hair color is beautiful!


----------



## mariofmagdal

kurlllz said:


> What's HH?



I'd like to know what HH is too, it sounds delish!


----------



## Funmiloves

I'm currently rocking crochet braids


----------



## SuchaLady

Your skin is so pretty. What do you use on it? Is that a BB Cream you're wearing shasha8685? Sorry for all the questions


----------



## shasha8685

SuchaLady said:


> Your skin is so pretty. What do you use on it? Is that a BB Cream you're wearing @shasha8685? Sorry for all the questions



SuchaLady Thanks!  I'm not wearing too much on my face in that pic--just MAC Studio Finish Concealer, MAC MSFN powder, and Nars Taj Mahl blush. B/c it's so hot, I try not to use too much makeup. 

Other than that, my skin routine is pretty simple: cleanse with Neurtrogena Pore Refining Cleanser, use AHA cream, and moisturize. I have to use a lot of AHA and BHA products otherwise my skin will clog up like nobody's business!


----------



## Cersei

Wore my hair out yesterday for the first time in ages.


----------



## caliscurls

shasha8685 said:


> SuchaLady Thanks!  I'm not wearing too much on my face in that pic--just MAC Studio Finish Concealer, MAC MSFN powder, and Nars Taj Mahl blush. B/c it's so hot, I try not to use too much makeup.
> 
> Other than that, my skin routine is pretty simple: cleanse with Neurtrogena Pore Refining Cleanser, use AHA cream, and moisturize. I have to use a lot of AHA and BHA products otherwise my skin will clog up like nobody's business!



shasha8685 what is BHA and MSFN?


----------



## shasha8685

caliscurls said:


> @shasha8685 what is BHA and MSFN?



caliscurls

MSFN= Mineralize Skin Finish Natural

BHA= beta hydroxy acid (salicylic acid) <--found in a lot of common acne products


----------



## bajandoc86

Tried out Nicole Melton's signature high bun...

Headed to work




@work...




Added a floral headband for church yesterday...


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

kurlllz said:


> What's HH?



Hairitage Hydration


----------



## softblackcotton

This is my hair today. Washed and lightly conditioned last night. Stretched with curlformers. Kind of not feeling my hair right now. I may install some Havana twists and protective style for the rest of the year. :-(


----------



## janeemat

Asha97 said:


> Hair in fat twists.


 
I am IN LOVE with your hair!!!!!  Twists and curls.


----------



## janeemat

fitnessmommy said:


> I have been playing around with color...extra protein treatments on deck... Anyway...here is my reverse ombré bun.


 
Pretty....what color did you use and are you relaxed?


----------



## Melaninme

janeemat,

Thank you!


----------



## shasha8685

Box braid updo


----------



## Melaninme

shasha8685...beautiful!


----------



## whiteoleander91

messy end-of-the-day pony. soft and flooofy lol


----------



## beauti

*bajandoc86...your face, your smile, your brows, your hair....everything's just gorgeous!*


----------



## geejay

Ok this isn't a hair style, just a silly little personal achievement. I can get my hair into two ponytails, ya'll! Even as a kid, I had to have 4 ponytails because the hair in front is fragile and always broke off. But at long last, my secret envy (oh, those girls with their two swinging ponytails!) has been achieved!






I know sometimes we tend to measure hair simply by length, but growing my hair in the front long enough to make two ponytails without having to resort to bobby pins is something I was never able to do in my entire life. 

Thank you LHCF! :reddancer:


----------



## virtuenow

geejay congratulations!  That's an awesome achievement.  I know the feeling of small goals.  I required many ponytails and none of the hung.  When I can get a tail in the back, I will swing, swing, swing (and post pics)!


----------



## geejay

virtuenow said:


> congratulations!  That's an awesome achievement.  I know the feeling of small goals.  I required many ponytails and none of the hung.  When I can get a tail in the back, I will swing, swing, swing (and post pics)!



Thanks! Yeah, sometimes it's the small achievements more than the measurements that mean the most. I can't wait for pics of your swinging tail!


----------



## Kimmy1978

Got tired of the long-term transitioning, so I chopped it off 2 weeks ago after a 6 month transition.  My hair hasn't been this short in 16 years (and it was relaxed then)!!!  Still getting used to it and loving learning my hair...


----------



## geejay

Kimmy1978 said:


> Got tired of the long-term transitioning, so I chopped it off 2 weeks ago after a 6 month transition.  My hair hasn't been this short in 16 years (and it was relaxed then)!!!  Still getting used to it and loving learning my hair...



Kimmy1978 Congrats! Your hair looks great!


----------



## Kimmy1978

Thanks geejay!!!


----------



## felic1

My hair is coming along. I have been pursuing APL from SL for 18 months at least it is growing. Maybe I will hit full APL in December with these bumped up twice weekly DC's!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Birthday hair!


----------



## prettynatural

Here is an me today with my marley twists. I am in Charlotte NC for business and posted a shot!


----------



## temfash

My first attempt at crochet Havana twists. I got the idea from a youtuber.


----------



## shasha8685

My latest box braid updo with flat twists


----------



## whiteoleander91

it's really hot outside today!


----------



## Victoria44

first time trying marley twists


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 long time no see, friend  prtty hair.  What is the hairstyle in your signature pic??


----------



## Victoria44

Thanks virtuenow! My sig is a mini twist-out  its been one of my fave styles lately


----------



## kandiekj100

temfash said:


> My first attempt at crochet Havana twists. I got the idea from a youtuber.


 
temfash, I love this! How long did it take?


----------



## temfash

About 4/5 hours in total I did it in stages, the seperating and combining the marley hair added to the overall time frame HTH.


----------



## lijm83

First time using fake hair (and doing Havana Twists) for protective styling in 3,5 years of being natural.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Wigs are amazing! I was able to go from this...





To this in seconds!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Anakinsmomma said:


> Wigs are amazing! I was able to go from this...
> 
> To this in seconds!



Damn girl you look HAWT!

Edited I like both looks. 

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Anakinsmomma you look great!!!


----------



## Anakinsmomma

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Damn girl you look HAWT!
> 
> Edited I like both looks.
> 
> God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.





whiteoleander91 said:


> Anakinsmomma you look great!!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Melaninme

Twist-out.


----------



## westNDNbeauty

The latest IG photo


----------



## Kimmy1978

Still getting used to this bc/twa.


----------



## Kimmy1978

Guess I'm still getting used to posting pics too! Lol!


----------



## CaramelLites

My baby fro.


----------



## MzLady78

Nothing fancy, but I've ditched my wig and I'm rocking my hair again. Made this bun out of a failed wash and go. 






[/URL]


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Some pretty hurr up in here!


I had to break my no heat challenge. Going out of town tomorrow and didn't have time to rollerset


----------



## Igotstripes

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Some pretty hurr up in here!
> 
> I had to break my no heat challenge. Going out of town tomorrow and didn't have time to rollerset



Love your hair color!!


----------



## CaramelLites

Trying to spice things up w/ a headband. Please excuse the quality of the picture. I managed to drop my phone and crack the glass over the camera.


----------



## kandiekj100

I did crochet kinky twists. Thanks to Ms. temfash for the idea. I started off going for havana twists, but the amount of hair that I used for each section (2 half pieces instead of a single half piece) resulted in A LOT of hair. I had to to do kinky twists instead. I still do want to do the crochet havana twists though.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

Attempted to flat iron. It's poofy not sleek :/. But it's getting long! And my southern tease bun look nice if a bit messy.


----------



## MzLady78

Another wash and go attempt today. I like how it came out overall, but I think I look better with my hair off my face, so I pulled it into a puff before I left the house.


----------



## temfash

kandiekj100 said:


> I did crochet kinky twists. Thanks to Ms. temfash for the idea. I started off going for havana twists, but the amount of hair that I used for each section (2 half pieces instead of a single half piece) resulted in A LOT of hair. I had to to do kinky twists instead. I still do want to do the crochet havana twists though.
> 
> View attachment 220611 View attachment 220613
> View attachment 220615



'kandiekj100 Don't worry you can always try again later its all about trial and error. Next time maybe do less canerows so it does'nt end up too bulky, here's the youtube tutorial I utilised HTH   http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_erBm79P-EE


----------



## ms.blue

I'm not very talented when it comes to styling my natural hair but this is how I'm wearing my hair today.






Loosely fitting long banana clip and I braided my hair down which I also tucked the rest of the braid underneath.


----------



## MsChelle

When my hair meets humidity it ends up yanked up in some form or fashion.


----------



## Danewshe

Got my first ever sew-in today! Overall, I'm pretty happy with how it looks, but I'm not sure how my edges are gonna hold up, hence I will have to wait and see whether this is something I'll do again.

I used Freetress futura yaki straight synthetic. I've used it before for a wig and it lasted a long time.


----------



## whiteoleander91

you look so pretty!! the hair is beautiful! Danewshe


----------



## BostonMaria

I washed and roller set my hair. Two hours under the dryer and I was sweating to death LOL I flat ironed and I'm about to put it in a bun and go to bed. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Danewshe

whiteoleander91 said:


> you look so pretty!! the hair is beautiful! @Danewshe



whiteoleander91

Thank you. I drool everytime I see your hair, it's so lustrous!


----------



## whiteoleander91

Danewshe aw! thank you!


----------



## tasha5951

Just got new headshots and a new sew-in the week before.  I LOVE this hair!!! I've used it now for 2 installs and it's AMAZING!!!


----------



## virtuenow

tasha5951 you look great.  What is the hair (brand/type)?


----------



## tasha5951

virtuenow said:


> tasha5951 you look great.  What is the hair (brand/type)?



Thank you 
It's Malaysian Remy from a vendor on AlliExpress. PM me for the vendor


----------



## jprayze

Having a good hair day...3 day old wash and go


----------



## Melaninme

Medium twists.


----------



## Harina

Asha97 said:


> Medium twists.



There are some of the best twists on real hair that I've ever seen.


----------



## jamaica68

Asha97 said:


> Medium twists.



Asha97 absolutely DROOLWORTHY!


----------



## Melaninme

jamaica68...thank you!


----------



## beauti

*Asha97 your hair is gorgeous and I LOVE your blog. Do you have a youtube channel I can stalk? *


----------



## MizzBFly

twisted bun on texlaxed hair (2&1/2) wks-old **dem roots chile** 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Melaninme

beauti

Thank you.  No, I do not have a youtube channel, but may have to consider creating one.  I've been asked this quite a few times.


----------



## Victoria44

loved how full my braid out came out last night (excuse my face lol)


----------



## Igotstripes

Victoria44 said:


> loved how full my braid out came out last night (excuse my face lol)



Woah your hair looks gorgeous! How long is your hair? I can't wait til my braidouts grow up lol


----------



## Victoria44

Thanks Igotstripes! My longest layers touch the bottom of my bra strap, and I wear a low bra I would say

here's an old pic for reference


----------



## Igotstripes

Victoria44 said:


> Thanks Igotstripes! My longest layers touch the bottom of my bra strap, and I wear a low bra I would say



No problem it's so pretty lol


----------



## bajandoc86

Victoria44 You are one of my hair inspirations for sure. Your braidouts are absolutely LOVELY!! Sigh....#waitingnotsopatientlytohavehairlikethat


----------



## havilland

Day four of my "straight hair natural" experiment 

I flat ironed my hair Thursday. The root has needed to be touched up every single day.  This has shown me I can't be a straight haired natural.   If the wind blows my hair reverts!  Wassup wit dat.....


----------



## MsChelle

Partially dried hair. The reversion started before I was halfway done so I gave up and re-wet it. That's what I get for not sticking with my CG method. Oh well....


----------



## Victoria44

bajandoc86 said:


> Victoria44 You are one of my hair inspirations for sure. Your braidouts are absolutely LOVELY!! Sigh....#waitingnotsopatientlytohavehairlikethat



Lol thank youuu @bajandoc83! Your hair is THRIVING! It looks amazing at every length you reach


----------



## CaramelLites

My failed attempt at twists on my TWA. They've been in for a WK. They look more like comb coils :sigh:


----------



## Funmiloves

My hair today


----------



## Sade'

On my way to the beach. Wagmans Indian hair.


----------



## Britt

My high bun today

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

Brittster said:


> My high bun today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty!


----------



## janeemat

havilland said:


> Day four of my "straight hair natural" experiment
> 
> I flat ironed my hair Thursday. The root has needed to be touched up every single day. This has shown me I can't be a straight haired natural. If the wind blows my hair reverts! Wassup wit dat.....


 
Very nice lady!  Are you fully natural now?


----------



## janeemat

Brittster said:


> My high bun today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Nice high bun!  They just don't look good on me.


----------



## Duchess007

Did a twisted bun on 2-day-old twists that were banded overnight. Put a headband on so my hair wouldn't puff up while I exercise. Going to greenhouse tonight and rock it again tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bozcurls

Flat ironing after blow drying 

edit need to resize pics


----------



## havilland

janeemat said:


> Very nice lady!  Are you fully natural now?



Yes mam. I'se natcha. Lol


----------



## Duchess007

Brittster said:


> My high bun today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I see your green smoothie back there! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Duchess007 said:


> I see your green smoothie back there! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol !!! Yeahh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball

I got inspired by mstanish1 to do loose two strand twists on my hair. I did them on lightly blowdried hair which didn't seem to make a difference from my super stretched hair other than the texture. I think what I did it was too loose though even if our textures are different. It still can be a new way to wear loose hair without your hair being loose I suppose but I plan to keep it in various updos. I might try it a bit tighter next time. I braided the roots so I hope I can keep these in until the beginning of October. I may have to refresh in the meanwhile because this is definitely not a style you can wash. The pictures are from you trying a twistout of sorts on it.


----------



## SimJam

all these havana twists making me want to try them


----------



## LuciaAbigail

havilland said:


> Day four of my "straight hair natural" experiment
> 
> I flat ironed my hair Thursday. The root has needed to be touched up every single day.  This has shown me I can't be a straight haired natural.   If the wind blows my hair reverts!  Wassup wit dat.....



It took a little while for my hair to stop reverting when I began pressing it. I know it's a huge no no around these parts but I used to wrap it really tight after applying some Paul Mitchell foaming pomade. Always worked like a charm!

I think the big key for heathy pressed natural hair is learning non heat tricks to straighten it. Or knowing when to admit defeat, throw it in a bun or ponytail and wait until your next wash day.


----------



## Poohbear

Braidout with Dax Pomade - 8/22/2013


----------



## bajandoc86

SimJam Yes!! I plan on buying some havanna hair next week, after these set of braids I am getting installed on Monday, that's the next hair I will try.


----------



## whiteoleander91




----------



## SimJam

bajandoc86 please update when u get them installed


----------



## bajandoc86

All braided up!


----------



## ms.blue

New weave.  I used Malaysian Italian yaki hair 16 & 18".  I have a u shape side leave out plus my edges/perimeter out.  I love this hair because of the natural look.


----------



## MsChelle

Twisted bun on damp hair.


----------



## mariofmagdal

Poohbear said:


> Braidout with Dax Pomade - 8/22/2013



Dax, a childhood favorite. Their.vegetable.shampoo is still pretty awesome!


----------



## ghanamami

Wash and go using coily kinks satin roots leave in and coil jam. The front always grows in straight. ...


----------



## Tressed

*Snapped earlier today while at the supermarket, great lighting for checking split ends.  13 weeks post perm.  I plan to perm and trim at least a good inch this coming weekend.*

[URL="http://s842.photobucket.com/user/Tressed1/media/106_zps75f74881.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i842.photobucket.com/albums/zz343/Tressed1/106_zps75f74881.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

So I been wanting a bob, decided to cut one myself lol! I will prob get the hair dresser to clean it up when I go next month. But I'm feeling it actually, not too shabby


----------



## BostonMaria

Lazzzzzy bun


----------



## whit923

This was yesterday at work, but it's still in the same style. I have fallen in love with mini twists at this length. I've had them in for nearly 4 weeks, and they are still holding up!


----------



## Igotstripes

whit923 said:


> This was yesterday at work, but it's still in the same style. I have fallen in love with mini twists at this length. I've had them in for nearly 4 weeks, and they are still holding up!



That's so pretty! How did you do it? And also how are you maintaining them? TIA lol


----------



## jamaica68

bajandoc86 said:


> All braided up!



bajandoc86 I see you got them longer this time, blends well with your hair looks great!


----------



## jesusislove1526

Mini twists with braided roots bun


----------



## lesedi

These past few days I have been co-washing every morning. Here are the 5 minute 'looks' I have been wearing. Basically anything I can do in less than 5 minutes is in lol. Forgive the photos, I had to take them myself


----------



## whit923

Igotstripes said:


> That's so pretty! How did you do it? And also how are you maintaining them? TIA lol


 
Igotstripes I basically just loosely twisted a large bang section, swooped and pinned it. The rest of my hair is in a low ponytail. 

I've been following a combination of MsTanish1 and Naptural85 tips to maintain. I twisted them tightly so there is very little shrinkage. Every day, I moisturize the ends by spritzing lightly with water, adding a moisturizer (I'm using beautiful textures moisture butter) and seal with my light oil mix of olive and coconut oil. 

I don't wrap my hair every night like Naptural85, just cover with a bonnet. I did do the deep conditioning oil rinse she recommended and I did wrap then to strech the twitss back out. Mostly have been wearing them in a bun. Whenever I take these down I'm going to put in a set of loose twists.  Oh! Almost forgot, another great youtuber to get minitwist tips from is Kinky Kurly Queen.


----------



## bajandoc86

jamaica68 Thank you! I  em.

High Buns (I been loving high buns with these braids)





I bunned for the entire time during my birthday weekend.


----------



## Duchess007

Week 3 braids




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TaylorT

Quick/simple protective style. Flat ironed natural hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva

bajandoc86, that bow/bun is nice!


----------



## naturalagain2

TaylorT we might be hair twins!


----------



## Victoria44

mini-twists for the next 4-5 weeks









eta clearer picture from the back.  didn't get any bright ones


----------



## Duchess007

^ Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kurlllz

I posted this on the other site I visit too.

I made a deep conditioner/styler and used it after a co-wash. This will definitely be one of my staple leave-ins....my Mom kept telling me how great it was after I made her a jar. It smoothed my hair so well.


----------



## CaramelLites

My wash 'n go w/ Suave Professionals Almond and Shea Butter conditioner as  a leave in and Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Gel Souffle. It's still damp in the pics.


----------



## TaylorT

naturalagain2 hmmmm you think?! my hair is so fine and really tightly coiled!


----------



## naturalagain2

TaylorT mine is EXACTLY like that lol! My curls look like the metal coil inside of a pen. Henna/vitamins has helped my fine hair greatly so it makes it a tad thicker overtime. But when I saw your hair it was like I was looking at mine  never met anyone that came as close.


----------



## Duchess007

kurlllz said:


> I posted this on the other site I visit too.
> 
> I made a deep conditioner/styler and used it after a co-wash. This will definitely be one of my staple leave-ins....my Mom kept telling me how great it was after I made her a jar. It smoothed my hair so well.



Ooh, shiny!  

Would you be willing to share your DC/leave-in recipe?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## geejay

This is my wash-n-go on day 4. I feel like my regimen is coming together.

In the shower I braid my hair into two braids, and then  clip them to the top of my head for stretch and let dry for about 30 minutes under a tshirt. I leave-in Oyin Hair Dew, use Castor oil on the ends and then rake EcoStyler olive (with a little extra oil mixed in my hand) through about 12 sections. Air-dry and then experience chronic hand-in-hair disease as I play obsessively with each and every coil.  

At night I put it loose into a satin bonnet/pocket which is better than pineappling for me. In the morning shake-and-go. (A couple times throughout the week I LIGHTLY apply hair dew to the ends and/or edges...too much and I will frizz my hair out...so it's an exercise in restraint.)






What I've learned this last year is that less is more. And that heavy-handed product application is where hair-styles go to die.*


_Everyone's hair is different but my hair does not like to be heavily coated. She needs to breathe!_


----------



## Mskraizy

*Victoria44, I didn't want to do it. I really did NOT wanna do it but I think I'm gonna saddown and put in some mini twists! Your hair looks GORGEOUS!!! Tell me, how do you go about putting yours in? They always look so beautiful!

geejay, you ladies know ya'll wrong! Your hair looks so yummy and beautiful!! LOVE IT!*


----------



## geejay

Mskraizy said:


> *
> 
> geejay, you ladies know ya'll wrong! Your hair looks so yummy and beautiful!! LOVE IT!*



Mskraizy Thanks so much!:reddancer:


----------



## jamaica68

geejay said:


> This is my wash-n-go on day 4. I feel like my regimen is coming together.
> 
> In the shower I braid my hair into two braids, and then  clip them to the top of my head for stretch and let dry for about 30 minutes under a tshirt. I leave-in Oyin Hair Dew, use Castor oil on the ends and then rake EcoStyler olive (with a little extra oil mixed in my hand) through about 12 sections. Air-dry and then experience chronic hand-in-hair disease as I play obsessively with each and every coil.
> 
> At night I put it loose into a satin bonnet/pocket which is better than pineappling for me. In the morning shake-and-go. (A couple times throughout the week I LIGHTLY apply hair dew to the ends and/or edges...too much and I will frizz my hair out...so it's an exercise in restraint.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I've learned this last year is that less is more. And that heavy-handed product application is where hair-styles go to die.*
> 
> 
> _Everyone's hair is different but my hair does not like to be heavily coated. She needs to breathe!_



Gorgeous!!! I know I'm not the only one drooling over your hair!


----------



## Victoria44

Duchess007 said:


> ^ Gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



thank you!



Mskraizy said:


> *Victoria44, I didn't want to do it. I really did NOT wanna do it but I think I'm gonna saddown and put in some mini twists! Your hair looks GORGEOUS!!! Tell me, how do you go about putting yours in? They always look so beautiful!
> 
> geejay, you ladies know ya'll wrong! Your hair looks so yummy and beautiful!! LOVE IT!*



thank you! 

These took me super long because I did them smaller than usual.  It took me 20 hours over the course of 3-4 days.  

All I do is wash my hair, and let it air dry in 10-12 braids.  Then I take down a braid, spritz it with a little water to make it pliable, and section off a small row with my finger.  Then I take shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and cover that section with it, and start pinching off small sections and twisting.  I don't use combs, just use my fingers if i encounter any knots or shed hairs. Every time I finished for the night I pinned the twists I finished stretched across my head so they stayed stretched til the final day.  I twist using the rope twist method and I try to twist tightly so that they don't shrink much.  Hope that helps


----------



## bemajor

I went out for an early bday dinner. Did a flat twist out using Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" (let me know if the pics are too big)


----------



## gn1g

^^gorgeous!


----------



## Rozlewis

bemajor, beautiful!!! Happy birthday!


----------



## geejay

bemajor Your hair is omgwtfbbq!1! 

Also dress, makeup, nails, accessories...all on point!


----------



## bemajor

geejay said:


> bemajor Your hair is omgwtfbbq!1!
> 
> Also dress, makeup, nails, accessories...all on point!





Rozlewis said:


> bemajor, beautiful!!! Happy birthday!





gn1g said:


> ^^gorgeous!



Thank you Ladies. I appreciate it


----------



## ghanamami

Wash n go using hair perfection by coily  head chick and  ultimate hair trear leave in


----------



## havilland

First pineapple.


----------



## kurlllz

After my wash n go yesterday I braided it in four sections, this is the result.


----------



## Mskraizy

Victoria44 said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> These took me super long because I did them smaller than usual. It took me 20 hours over the course of 3-4 days.
> 
> 
> All I do is wash my hair, and let it air dry in 10-12 braids. Then I take down a braid, spritz it with a little water to make it pliable, and section off a small row with my finger. Then I take shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and cover that section with it, and start pinching off small sections and twisting. I don't use combs, just use my fingers if i encounter any knots or shed hairs. Every time I finished for the night I pinned the twists I finished stretched across my head so they stayed stretched til the final day. I twist using the rope twist method and I try to twist tightly so that they don't shrink much. Hope that helps


 



Victoria44, thanks to you I went ahead and put in my own set as well. There not as small as yours but they are smaller than I normally do them. Your method actually sounds close to the way I usually do mine when I want them super small but I didn't do the braids this time. I just grabbed a section of hair and put some twists in. Feelin real lazy at the time. lol Since you're keeping yours in for a month, do you wash yours?



Well, I guess since I'm in a show and tell thread, I may as well "show".







bemajor your hair looks BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the fullness!


----------



## havilland

Flat ironed the curls away.  It's not humid this weekend and I'm taking advantage. 

Shampoo with Tresemme Deep Cleansing poo. Condition with Hairveda MoisturePro protein condish. 

Products: leave in: Chi Keratin Mist and Argan Oil Heat Protectant by Corioliss. 

Flat iron: Corioliss K2. 375. One pass.


----------



## Duchess007

havilland I WISH my hair came out that pretty when I flat ironed it. Gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes

whit923 said:


> Igotstripes I basically just loosely twisted a large bang section, swooped and pinned it. The rest of my hair is in a low ponytail.
> 
> I've been following a combination of MsTanish1 and Naptural85 tips to maintain. I twisted them tightly so there is very little shrinkage. Every day, I moisturize the ends by spritzing lightly with water, adding a moisturizer (I'm using beautiful textures moisture butter) and seal with my light oil mix of olive and coconut oil.
> 
> I don't wrap my hair every night like Naptural85, just cover with a bonnet. I did do the deep conditioning oil rinse she recommended and I did wrap then to strech the twitss back out. Mostly have been wearing them in a bun. Whenever I take these down I'm going to put in a set of loose twists.  Oh! Almost forgot, another great youtuber to get minitwist tips from is Kinky Kurly Queen.




Thank you! I'll check Kinky Kurly Queen out! I can't wait to try the style!


----------



## BraunSugar

I was getting super hair bored and just tired of looking at my hair in general. My solution was to color my hair blue black, do a blowout & trim, and throw in a set of twists.


----------



## TopShelf

havilland said:


> Flat ironed the curls away.  It's not humid this weekend and I'm taking advantage.
> 
> Shampoo with Tresemme Deep Cleansing poo. Condition with Hairveda MoisturePro protein condish.
> 
> Products: leave in: Chi Keratin Mist and Argan Oil Heat Protectant by Corioliss.
> 
> Flat iron: Corioliss K2. 375. One pass.



this was the perfect weekend for straight hair. My curls lasted all weekend! Not a poof in sight


----------



## CaramelLites

My work #fro


----------



## beauti

*bemajor absolutely stunning!  Happy bday!*


----------



## bemajor

^^ thank you!


----------



## Duchess007

I put in smaller two-strand twists this time. They didn't all make it into the bun, but I'm so happy with how they turned out. I feel like I'm out of the awkward length stage now. Hoping I can leave these in for two weeks. Fingers crossed!











Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie

bemajor said:


> I went out for an early bday dinner. Did a flat twist out using Paul Mitchell "The Conditioner" (let me know if the pics are too big)



Loooove this!


----------



## pearcey

great photos.  even though the site is full of gorgeous tresses, in the "real world" i am not seeing massive gorgeous natural hair nor healthy, lengthy, voluminous straight styles...


----------



## oneastrocurlie

pearcey said:


> great photos.  even though the site is full of gorgeous tresses, in the "real world" i am not seeing massive gorgeous natural hair nor healthy, lengthy, voluminous straight styles...



Agree.......


----------



## itismehmmkay

Here's my "puff".  I'm transitioning so this'll be my style for a minute.  It's texlaxed hair in an airdried rollerset and a scarf used as a headband.


----------



## Harina

Currently taking down my braids. Here's a year of growth from a shaved head. Madness! I say madness! My hair is thicker than ever. About to slap some oils on this bad boy and marinate. 

Why do I have a random rainbow patch in my hair?  I'm hoping that's the camera.


----------



## Duchess007

Pulled my soaking wet week-old twists into a low ponytail and then pulled two jumbo twists back into the ponytail elastic. Finished with a slim scarf. 

Pardon the conditioner.




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mscocopuff

A simple blowout.  I am trying to cut back on heat, and I am down to once every two months now.




Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SCarolinaGirl

Twist out on relaxed hair. 9 weeks post relaxer...


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Couldn't decide if I wanted to go all black again so I went reverse ombré. Naught hair dye fairy!  it is very subtle on curly hair but ill be straightening it tonight so well see how it looks.


----------



## yuhlovevybz




----------



## Duchess007

yuhlovevybz said:


> Couldn't decide if I wanted to go all black again so I went reverse ombré. Naught hair dye fairy!  it is very subtle on curly hair but ill be straightening it tonight so well see how it looks.



Ooh, pretty....  :-D

I love the color!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

My puff today; cut off some relaxed ends this weekend


----------



## whiteoleander91

yuhlovevybz heyy we have the same bathroom trash can! lol and your hair is so pretty! love the color


----------



## yuhlovevybz

whiteoleander91 said:


> yuhlovevybz heyy we have the same bathroom trash can! lol and your hair is so pretty! love the color



Lol! And thanks!!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Spiced my hair up with a braid and a cute bobby I found...little hair trinkets are fun when they don't get stuck!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Two tone sock bun


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Then I decided it was too small and to add another sock...made my bun bigger but my stripes smaller


----------



## itismehmmkay

Cut some more; I'll be wearing my scarf headband for a minute it seems.


----------



## crimsonpeach

I posted these in the Twist/Braid Challenge thread but I loved this twistout so much I wanted to share here also.


----------



## havilland

My bubble banana clip bun


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

Got my hair did. I haven't done a length check in a long time. It's growing!

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## robot.

Love a fresh haircut.


----------



## brownb83

robot. said:


> Love a fresh haircut.



So pretty!!!


----------



## natural2008

robot. said:


> Love a fresh haircut.



Soooo cute :0).


----------



## mscocopuff

I wore a side pony today.  Clumped my curls using a Denman.

Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## Harina

itismehmmkay said:


> My puff today; cut off some relaxed ends this weekend



itismehmmkay, that's a cute headband!! Where'd you get it?




robot. said:


> Love a fresh haircut.



OMG, is this you?? That's an awesome cut! I like that lip color as well! What brand/color is that?? Robot


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hey ladies, 

I haven't made any posts in a while but here are a few pics of my texlaxed ponytail 







Nothing spectacular 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## itismehmmkay

robot. said:


> Love a fresh haircut.



Love love love





Harina said:


> itismehmmkay, that's a cute headband!! Where'd you get it?




And Harina it's just a bandana cotton scarf.  I got a few more that I need to bring into rotation.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Something I tried today, a banana clip bun




Just a regular banana clip ponytail 


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF

ETA dunno y this pic is at the bottom but it's the same as the first..


----------



## brownb83

IMFOCSD said:


> Something I tried today, a banana clip bun
> 
> Just a regular banana clip ponytail
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF
> 
> ETA dunno y this pic is at the bottom but it's the same as the first..



This is soo cute! I'm going to get some banana clips tomorrow


----------



## IMFOCSD

brownb83 said:


> This is soo cute! I'm going to get some banana clips tomorrow



brownb83 Thanks sweetie! I loves me some banana clips lol


----------



## robot.

Harina said:


> itismehmmkay, that's a cute headband!! Where'd you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, is this you?? That's an awesome cut! I like that lip color as well! What brand/color is that?? Robot



Thanks! It's MAC Media with a purple NYX liner.


----------



## Harina

prettynatural said:


> Here is an me today with my marley twists. I am in Charlotte NC for business and posted a shot!



This is fake?? It looks very natural! What brand/kind of hair did you use?


----------



## yaya24

Low bun today


----------



## bajandoc86

Crochet braids with marley hair...super easy to install. Took about 2 hours.


----------



## SuchaLady

You are so darn cute ^^^ love the entire look.


----------



## kandiekj100

This is a flexirod set I did on freshly relaxed hair last month. I intended to upload then but I forgot.



This is the wig I'm wearing for the week. I had to cut a lot of hair. I still don't quite have the shape I was looking for, but I like it a lot better than before.


----------



## Mandy4610

Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF


----------



## vmerie

It's been a long time!


----------



## bajandoc86

SuchaLady said:


> You are so darn cute ^^^ love the entire look.



Thank you!


----------



## robot.

^ that lip color! bajandoc86

i must have it


----------



## Igotstripes

bajandoc86 said:


> Crochet braids with marley hair...super easy to install. Took about 2 hours.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/TalkthatTalk2-lhcfcopy.jpg.html



Sooo pretty! - did you leave some of your hair out? How did you cover the knots?


----------



## BostonMaria

Someone said I was channeling Diana Ross today LOL 

Wash n go with miss Jessie's quick curl


----------



## wavezncurlz

BostonMaria said:


> Someone said I was channeling Diana Ross today LOL
> 
> Wash n go with miss Jessie's quick curl



Nice and fluffy!! And yours isn't a wig.


----------



## whit923

Two week old loose twists.


----------



## Melaninme

wavezncurlz said:


> Nice and fluffy!! And yours isn't a wig.



Don't cha just luv that?


----------



## mscocopuff

I wore a wet bun today.  Loved it!!!  





Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Rainy day hair...side pony  



Excuse my hideous bed


----------



## IMFOCSD

My nighttime bun... just rinsed ORS replenishing conditioner from my hair after having it in for about a day or so, then I applied my leave in conditioner, smoothed my hair into a pony with my aloe Vera gel, applied the gel to the length of my pony & then bunned with two hair pins..





I think I'm finally at a length where buns look nice, I may start wearing them more often ..*happy face*

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Arian

My fro these days!





Question: How do I make photos upload correctly using the app? They always upload sideways.


----------



## pinkpanther23

My hair yesterday for thanksgiving (Canada). This was my first successful twist out! Yay!


----------



## yuhlovevybz

I straightened...I said I wouldn't


----------



## mscocopuff

Poofy hair Tuesday!  Darn Texas weather!







Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## Rocky91

robot. said:


> Love a fresh haircut.


OMG OMG OMG  
update your instagram girl  robot. 

i haven't posted in here in like a year.
I just decided to wrap up my head today. i just can't be bothered to do anything, it's finals week. idk wth kinda wrap this is, i just threw some of my fabric on my head and made sure it wouldn't move. whatever. 




you can see the ratchetness that is our copy room behind me. sitting here waiting on my kiddos' exams to copy.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Trini_Chutney said:


> Thank you JustifiablyMe! I believe it's at mid-back length. I haven't straightened it since this past October so I"m not 100% sure. I plan to straighten some time this month to to a proper check. I will post it here!




I just renewed my sub and realized that I never posted my update. I straightened in June JustifiablyMe and my update is in my siggy. that's after a trim.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Arian said:


> My fro these days!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229275
> 
> Question: How do I make photos upload correctly using the app? They always upload sideways.



Beautiful!

I take the picture sideways instead of up and down and that seems to work


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Henna'd shrunken twist out, yes I'm clearly taking pics at work looking all tired


----------



## eyunka

i was going to say the picture in my siggy but thought i change it later on so



They are 16in clips in i made last night


----------



## whiteoleander91

My hair today. It was originally in a bun but I took it down and shook it out and got this lol. Basically a wash and go.


----------



## mscocopuff

Lazy in-day!  Puffy Texas hair, about to color it black (darn sparkles!)




Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## bajandoc86

Igotstripes said:


> Sooo pretty! - did you leave some of your hair out? How did you cover the knots?



Igotstripes Thank you! Yep, I left out the perimeter. The knots are not easy to see with the marley braid hair so I don't worry about it.

I rope twisted the crocheted marley braids and then curled the ends.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Arian OMG I love your hair. Girl, that fro is sick.


----------



## itismehmmkay

Cut my sides and back this weekend.  My son's barber did it.  So semi-big-chop   The top still has texturized ends, but I cut some more on Monday.  So the top is probably just ~2inches, the rest of my head is natural.  yay


----------



## Ogoma

Boring bun for the day:


----------



## whiteoleander91

Ogoma pretty! I love your hair thingy lol it's pretty


----------



## eyunka

Pull back off the face. nothing special


----------



## napbella

NowIAmNappy ...Love the color, looks so vibrant!


----------



## Adivineebony

So my first posting as a full member. Just did a twist out and LOVED it. Pulled it back into a frohawk.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Twistout on wet hair.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Arian

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout on wet hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lovely!! I haven't done a twistout in forever...


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Arian said:


> Lovely!! I haven't done a twistout in forever...



Thank you! I'm still in awe of my own shrinkage


----------



## Arian

grownwomanaz said:


> @Arian OMG I love your hair. Girl, that fro is sick.



grownwomanaz, thanks!  It is my pride and joy!


----------



## Duchess007

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout on wet hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



GORGEOUS!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Tried a little something different  

This picture is way too big. Have to resize and repost. It showed the gel and holding spritz all on my ears  TinyPic is such an oxymoron 

Here you are faithVA


----------



## SuchaLady

Wow that's huge. I have to resize.


----------



## faithVA

[USER=245528 said:
			
		

> SuchaLady[/USER];19116667]Wow that's huge. I have to resize.



Your hair is  beautiful. Thanks for remembering me. I love classy updos. They are beautiful, protective, easy at the same time.


----------



## Duchess007

SuchaLady said:


> Tried a little something different
> 
> Here you are faithVA



Lovely!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

No problem. You're one of my fave posters on this side. I'm loving watching your hair grow. 



faithVA said:


> Your hair is  beautiful. Thanks for remembering me. I love classy updos. They are beautiful, protective, easy at the same time.





Thank you 



Duchess007 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SuchaLady

Here is a smaller one.


----------



## Mistycat

Trying to deal w/ this reverting natural hair. I lost the battle against this humidity. Smh
[IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/ioot1u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ckisland

Mistycat , OMG, your hair 

I don't know if I've ever posted in here before, but I had a major hair achievement tonight and I'm loving my hair


----------



## Mistycat

ckisland said:


> Mistycat , OMG, your hair
> 
> I don't know if I've ever posted in here before, but I had a major hair achievement tonight and I'm loving my hair



Thank you. Your hair is nice and thick.


----------



## Duchess007

ckisland said:


> Mistycat , OMG, your hair
> 
> I don't know if I've ever posted in here before, but I had a major hair achievement tonight and I'm loving my hair



GIRL swang! ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hey ladies, just sprayed my hair till it was slightly damp with water/conditioner mix, applied smooth n shine curl activator mousse and did two strand flat twists on each side..








Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Sprinkl3s

4 year update: too lazy to make a thread


----------



## mscocopuff

Here is today's easy peasy bun!  Just finished a run, so I washed with my Shikaki Shampoo bar, deep conditioned with Shea Moisture Anti Breakage conditioner and pulled it up.  




Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## IMFOCSD

A cute twist style I did on my daughter's hair..









Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Same twistout from before. I'm on day seven I believe.    








http://instagram.com/p/f5dKcgCEPg/ Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes

Trini_Chutney said:


> Same twistout from before. I'm on day seven I believe.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/f5dKcgCEPg/ Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF



Wow how do you maintain it for that long?? Looks great !


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Rocking the top knot bun from last night


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Igotstripes said:


> Wow how do you maintain it for that long?? Looks great !



Igotstripes, thank you. I pineapple my hair at night, and re-moisturize as needed.

Posted from my awesome iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Trini_Chutney you and your hair are so pretty! looks great


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

totally wrong place LOL


----------



## Maracujá

Yes my laundry basket is full. This is the result of a flat twist style in the front and bantu knots in the back.


----------



## tashboog

My first try at installing puffy twist extensions.


----------



## TaraDyan

Air dried roller set on natural hair using a combination of Curlformers and magnetic rollers (no heat involved at all).


----------



## robot.

before & after 





TaraDyan your photos are awesome. what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Victoria44

robot. Your hair is beautiful and where did you get those earrings from?? I love them!


----------



## robot.

Thank you! Victoria44 I like your hair too.  And I got them from the thrift store.


----------



## TaraDyan

robot. said:


> before & after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TaraDyan your photos are awesome. what kind of camera do you use?



Thanks, robot.  I use a Canon Rebel T3i.  It has a flip out LCD screen that allows me to see my shot.  Very helpful for selfies. 

By the way, I totally love your haircut.  It's very stylish.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I was looking like this a few minutes ago.


----------



## BostonMaria

TaraDyan said:


> Air dried roller set on natural hair using a combination of Curlformers and magnetic rollers (no heat involved at all).



TyraDyan love it!  Did you cut your hair?


----------



## Maracujá

This is a style I rocked around mid February of this year, it lasted a few days. I used the tutorial by MsVaughnTV (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0vtFNrTXHc) that was extremely helpful.


----------



## ceecy29

Maracujá said:


> This is a style I rocked around mid February of this year, it lasted a few days. I used the tutorial by MsVaughnTV (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0vtFNrTXHc) that was extremely helpful.



Maracujá Loving your hair and all the styles you've shared. How did you stretch your hair for this style? Blow dry?


----------



## TaraDyan

BostonMaria said:


> TyraDyan love it!  Did you cut your hair?



Hey there, BostonMaria!   Yes, I did cut my hair.  I relaxed my hair in March 2012 (on a whim ). I regretted it immediately and decided to transition for 18 months again (just like I did the first time I went natural).  I did my second big chop in September of this year, so yeah I'm starting over.


----------



## Maracujá

ceecy29 said:


> Maracujá Loving your hair and all the styles you've shared. How did you stretch your hair for this style? Blow dry?



ceecy29 Thank you  Yes I blowdried my hair to achieve this particular hairstyle, I used a blowdryer tocktick recommended a few years ago. It's one by Philips but it has been discontinued, go figure.


----------



## vmerie

I added a touch of color to the front of my hair.  Red Hot Rhythm by Dark & Lovely


----------



## Meemee6223

PLEASE DO NOT QUOTE.

I flat ironed dds hair for like the second time in her little 5 year old life lol. I can't believe how easy it was. I think I'm getting better at managing her hair since I went natural myself. 

Sorry if it's too big or small. I sent it from my phone.


----------



## Ogoma

First curlformers set!





My ends came out a bit frizzy so any tips would be kindly appreciated. I need to go a size up as well as my hair was at the very end of the curlformer set I was using.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

today's braidout first in a while after a series of WNGs. Hair is completely dry in this pic except my hair was still substantially wet when taking out the braids because I slept with a plastic bag on and then my satin cap, usually with just my cap the braids would be completely dry but I didn't want my pillows wet.

Did protein treatment with Aphogee 2-minute, inversion using Naturelle Grow growth oil, DC under hooded dryer using Naturelle Grow Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark and Cinnamon DC (first time using....major hit/staple), rinsed with ACV (still trying to learn this rinse don't know if it was the proper step in the process), moisturized/sealed/braided with Naturelle Grow Soft N Silky leave in (fave all time), Naturelle Grow moisturizer, and Hairitage Hydration Hemp Nostalgia. Hair feels divine, not greasy at all.


----------



## BostonMaria

TaraDyan said:


> Hey there, BostonMaria!   Yes, I did cut my hair.  I relaxed my hair in March 2012 (on a whim ). I regretted it immediately and decided to transition for 18 months again (just like I did the first time I went natural).  I did my second big chop in September of this year, so yeah I'm starting over.



No way! Can't believe you ever relaxed those beautiful waves and curls!  TaraDyan


----------



## Ogoma

It dropped by the end of the day






Ogoma said:


> First curlformers set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ends came out a bit frizzy so any tips would be kindly appreciated. I need to go a size up as well as my hair was at the very end of the curlformer set I was using.


----------



## gemruby41

Simple bun with flexi 8


----------



## TaraDyan

Ogoma said:


> My ends came out a bit frizzy *so any tips would be kindly appreciated*. I need to go a size up as well as my hair was at the very end of the curlformer set I was using.



Ogoma:  Your hair came out nice.  I really like Curlformers because they get my natural hair very straight.  But my hair is prone to frizzing, so I keep the frizzies at bay by doing the following:


I deep condition using steam
I apply a small amount of coconut oil throughout
I apply a small amount of a heavy leave in (like Mizani's Butter Rich Hairdressing Cream)
I spray a small bit of setting lotion diluted with water.  I use maybe 1 TB of setting lotion to approx. 2 cups of water in a spray bottle (for a light hold)

When I use this combo, my sets don't frizz up as much, and they last for a while.



BostonMaria said:


> No way! Can't believe you ever relaxed those beautiful waves and curls!  TaraDyan



BostonMaria:  I know girl.  My friends and family all told me I was crazy.  But I'm glad I did it because I got that out of my system.  At least I know now that I will never relax my hair again.

And this time, I mean it.


----------



## wavezncurlz

gemruby41

You gonna make me pull out my flexi-8s. That one is purty!

TaraDyan How much longer before you are 100% natural again? I feel that way sometimes and my daughter's hair (our hair twin) is getting so tangle-y that I consider it at least once a month. I may have to try flexirods on her using your formula.


----------



## TaraDyan

wavezncurlz said:


> gemruby41
> 
> You gonna make me pull out my flexi-8s. That one is purty!
> 
> TaraDyan How much longer before you are 100% natural again? I feel that way sometimes and my daughter's hair (our hair twin) is getting so tangle-y that I consider it at least once a month. I may have to try flexirods on her using your formula.



Hey wavezncurlz 

I'm 100% natural right now.  I did my second big chop 2 months ago (in September).  This time around, I plan to keep my hair in stretched styles instead of doing so many wash-n-gos.  Those WNGo's were the main source of my problems last time aroun (they wreaked havoc on my ends).


----------



## wavezncurlz

TaraDyan said:


> Hey @wavezncurlz
> 
> I'm 100% natural right now.  I did my second big chop 2 months ago (in September).  This time around, I plan to keep my hair in stretched styles instead of doing so many wash-n-gos.  Those WNGo's were the main source of my problems last time aroun (they wreaked havoc on my ends).


Congrats on your 2nd BC! TaraDyan
Oh yeah - I should have told you WnG's don't work well for our hair. Twist outs work best if I'm wearing my hair out. Otherwise, I'm in a bun, braid, or some other updo.


----------



## CaramelLites

Protective Style


----------



## pearcey

shrinkage...


----------



## whiteoleander91

Worlds of Curls and some Softee protein styling gel


----------



## Ijanei

_I drop in here occasionally, I guess I can contribute, especially since I am having a good hair day. (sorry if they come out too big - on work computer) 
_


----------



## myhair84

Ijanei said:


> I drop in here occasionally, I guess I can contribute, especially since I am having a good hair day. (sorry if they come out to big - on work computer)



So pretty!


----------



## mscocopuff

Today's look.. Slightly damp braid out pinned to the side!





Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## pearcey

fat twists friday...


----------



## bajandoc86

Still rocking my crochet braids. #winning!


----------



## TwoSnapsUp

Where did you get your hair accessory? bajandoc86




bajandoc86 said:


> Still rocking my crochet braids. #winning!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ijanei said:


> I drop in here occasionally, I guess I can contribute, especially since I am having a good hair day. (sorry if they come out too big - on work computer)



I wish I could pin my hair up, I can not do it for the life of me, it's always out there and exposed


----------



## vmerie

bajandoc86 said:


> Still rocking my crochet braids. #winning!



This is gorgeous!


----------



## SlimPickinz

Twist out on soaking wet hair from Tuesday. Got a bunch of compliments. Excuse my sister's artwork.


----------



## SlimPickinz

Flat iron then purple flex rods over night.


----------



## Maracujá

^^^How long are you able to keep it this way?


----------



## SlimPickinz

Maracujá said:


> ^^^How long are you able to keep it this way?



Maybe 2 days. Longer if I curl my hair with my flat iron before or if I use my grey rods. A loose top knot, head tie on my edges & bonnet on top to sleep. If I wrap it, my ends will have a curl but the roots will flatten, but I like it like that.


----------



## Ijanei

Lilmama1011 said:


> I wish I could pin my hair up, I can not do it for the life of me, it's always out there and exposed



I started using those elastic stretch bands that go around the hair/head twice, and thin pin down towards the front if needed. Your's will will, lol give it a try.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504

Made myself a u part wig. Came out okay for my first time and synthetic hair


----------



## whiteoleander91

Playing in my hair after a shower. I braided the front and pinned it back.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Result of some twists that I then put into knots and let sit under my bonnet all weekend using my very first (well, first successful) moisturizer. What would this stlye be called? Like a bantu twist out? I'm happy with the results. I'm feeling eh about the shrinkage to this length I think it looks ok here but I'm scared how short its going to be when I cut about 5 inches off next month! Almost 100% natural.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

whiteoleander91 said:


> Playing in my hair after a shower. I braided the front and pinned it back.




Still waiting on the custom wig you're supposed to be making me


----------



## MissGomes

Rollerset; Airdry. Excuse my crazy look.. Im tired!


----------



## whiteoleander91

bhndbrwneyes said:


> Still waiting on the custom wig you're supposed to be making me




 as soon as you cook me up some thick conditioner!! :3 Your list in the random thoughts thread makes me want to try making my own products


----------



## Ijanei

I'm in one of those "i love you, hate you" moments with my hair. I'm sitting here literally for an hour pulling strands, trying to figure out what to do with this mess. I am not flat ironing, not doing a twist out/braid out, not doing any other buns (head to big for that), and I'm just at a loss right now. Just may wear a low bushy ponytail for the rest of the week.







Okay, found something to do with this mess.


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Today's twist out. Deep conditioned using NaturelleGrow Orange & Hibiscus (good but I like Marshnallow Root DC best so far), moisturized and sealed using NaturelleGriw Soft N Silky leave-in, a new moisturizer I mixed together yestersay (best so far, getting better), and Hairitage Hydration Hemp Nostalgia. Also my latest length check.


----------



## DivineNapps1728

Failed Pre-birthday blowout turned into my birthday bun


----------



## wavezncurlz

Loving the blow out buns ladies. They look so fat when done on blown out -but not bone straight-hair!


----------



## Funmiloves

My 2nd time doing a straw set - up do style is today, day 2, I used aloe vera gel and curls are still holding up, despite the UK rain!


----------



## Napp

Here is my most recent wash n go. it seems like i retained some length since i last took a picture of my hair in a wash n go(signature)


----------



## g.lo

just wanted to share my cousin wedding hair. I did her make up and hair, she wanted to wear a wig (she was not confident wearing her natural hair) but I am really glad i managed to dissuade her to wear her natural hair.


----------



## crlsweetie912

g.lo said:


> just wanted to share my cousin wedding hair. I did her make up and hair, she wanted to wear a wig (she was not confident wearing her natural hair) but I am really glad i managed to dissuade her to wear her natural hair.



Wow she looks stunning!!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Twistout done on wet hair.

 











 Posted from my shower...while peeing.


----------



## g.lo

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout done on wet hair.  Posted from my shower...while peeing.


 Wow your twist out look so amazing, do you mind sharing products details!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

g.lo said:


> Wow your twist out look so amazing, do you mind sharing products details!



Thank you g.lo!

I cleansed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix. 
For moisture/to re-wet I used Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier.
To twist I used Komaza califia pudding.
I sealed my ends with B.A.S.K. plantain spice warming body butter. 


From now on I'll post what I used when I put up pics


----------



## BostonMaria

Blow dried, flat ironed, then put on silk rollers over night. This morning my hair was bouncy and big just like I like it. The back pic isn't that great. My hair is past WL when pulled.


----------



## SlimPickinz

BostonMaria what lipstick are you wearing?


----------



## CaramelLites

At a house party last night. #braidsforthewinter


----------



## BostonMaria

SlimPickinz said:


> BostonMaria what lipstick are you wearing?



Thanks for noticing! Mac viva glam 3 with Viva Glam 1 lipgloss.


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

BostonMaria Did you add product before rolling your hair? When I straighten my hair, it won't hold a curl.


----------



## BostonMaria

SouthernScienceNerd said:


> BostonMaria Did you add product before rolling your hair? When I straighten my hair, it won't hold a curl.



I straightened my hair then put on the silk rollers, went to bed and then fluffed in the morning.  The curls lasted most of the day.  I bought these rollers at CVS for about $10.


----------



## wavezncurlz

Love the hair BostonMaria. I love those silk rollers. They are the only kind I can use when I sleep.


----------



## MissGomes

PS for the winter...


----------



## Maracujá

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout done on wet hair.
> 
> View attachment 233595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 233599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing.



You so purrty though


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Side part with two small french braids on one side, and a big dutch french braid on the other side!


----------



## Fhrizzball

LaurenMechelle said:


> Side part with two small french braids on one side, and a big dutch french braid on the other side!



You're always so photogenic. I'm going to attempt this style on stretched hair. Do the french braids go all the way underneath or are they just folded over?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Maracujá said:


> You so purrty though





  Aww, thank you Maracujá!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

LaurenMechelle said:


> Side part with two small french braids on one side, and a big dutch french braid on the other side!



I have a confession LaurenMechelle...I'm a stan for your hair


----------



## LaurenMechelle

Fhrizzball said:


> You're always so photogenic. I'm going to attempt this style on stretched hair. Do the french braids go all the way underneath or are they just folded over?


Thank you!  The two smaller braids on the side weren't long enough to reach the other side, so I used a hair tie to attach it to a section at the nape of my neck.  That made it longer, so I could braid it into the dutch braid.  Hope that helps!



Trini_Chutney said:


> I have a confession LaurenMechelle...I'm a stan for your hair



Haha!!  I loved your twistout!!  Loved the volume & curlies!   I haven't fully mastered it on my own hair yet =(. Have to play around with different products!


----------



## KinkyGenius

Trini_Chutney said:


> Thank you @g.lo!
> 
> I cleansed with Curl Junkie Daily Fix.
> For moisture/to re-wet I used Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier.
> *To twist I used Komaza califia pudding.*
> I sealed my ends with B.A.S.K. plantain spice warming body butter.
> 
> 
> From now on I'll post what I used when I put up pics



Was already planning on getting this during BF, but your twistout results just solidified it for me. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Just took down my four two strand flat twists after about a week of being moisurized with Scurl..  getting ready for ahmpoo, aphogee 2step & DC..


----------



## TaraDyan

Twist out done on dry hair using Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls.  I never thought I would like a Miss Jessie's product so much because she uses a bunch of questionable ingredients in her products.  But dagnabit this really works for me. 

Oh ... and I blurred my face because I was lookin' reaaaaaally crazy.


----------



## BraunSugar

Yesterday's ponytail:


----------



## IMFOCSD

BraunSugar said:


> Yesterday's ponytail:
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/braunsugartv/media/ponytail-11-21-2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1153.photobucket.com/user/braunsugartv/media/ponytail-11-21.jpg.html



BraunSugar This is beautiful!! how long have u been natural??


----------



## IMFOCSD

Before & after.. Ugh my hair is so fine ..sigh o well..


----------



## BraunSugar

IMFOCSD said:


> @BraunSugar This is beautiful!! how long have u been natural??



Thank you! 3.5 years now.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Enjoyed my wash n go today


----------



## whiteoleander91

messy-ish wash and go with my boo thang Blue Eco mixed with Long Aid, and some Hair Chemist Coconut Oil serum underneath


----------



## whiteoleander91

BostonMaria said:


> Blow dried, flat ironed, then put on silk rollers over night. This morning my hair was bouncy and big just like I like it. The back pic isn't that great. My hair is past WL when pulled.



BostonMaria beautiful! and I love your makeup 




BraunSugar said:


> Yesterday's ponytail:



BraunSugar  girl, your ponytail is everything 



Napp said:


> Here is my most recent wash n go. it seems like i retained some length since i last took a picture of my hair in a wash n go(signature)



Napp your curls are so awesome, I love your hair. Great growth!



Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout done on wet hair.



Trini_Chutney so pretty! I love your twist-out :3


----------



## Victoria44

Braid out last night 10 braids


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 your hair is too pretty.  Do you have a full picture of the painting behind your head or who it is by?  I have seen that painting before and think I have a pic of myself standing next to one-- nice.


----------



## Victoria44

Thanks virtuenow! The painting is by Monica Stewart


----------



## virtuenow

Victoria44 said:


> Thanks @virtuenow! The painting is by Monica Stewart
> 
> View attachment 234631



Victoria44 thank you, that is definitely the picture.  My body is covering everything except I can see the tree's.  That pic is badd .


----------



## SuchaLady

Dang your waist is tiny 



Victoria44 said:


> Braid out last night 10 braids
> 
> View attachment 234605


----------



## beauti

bajandoc86 said:


> Still rocking my crochet braids. #winning!



*fiyyah!!!!*


----------



## jprayze

Just a simple Banana clip


----------



## bajandoc86

Bout that bun life…. Excuse the face, had class at 7am. Yuck.


----------



## vmerie

Salvaged twist out that was half pinned to the side and half down.   Lawd it was greasy and crunchy at the same time.


----------



## Straighthoodtea




----------



## vmerie

Straighthoodtea said:


>



Straighthoodtea   Gorgeous...looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Straighthoodtea

vmerie said:


> Straighthoodtea   Gorgeous...looking forward to more pics!


ill try and do a twist out pic


----------



## MsDes




----------



## whiteoleander91

Thanksgiving hair, just twisted the front nothing special














Hope you all have a nice Thanksgiving


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

First straightening since March. Hair is about once inch shorter than it was in July when I cut about 5 inches off. So about 4 inches of growth in 4.5 months.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

First time getting a fro


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Old Bantu knot out


----------



## Funmiloves

Winter hair


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Wash n go



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Joigirl

Curly puff with bangs for work.


----------



## virtuenow

MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair is really thriving.  What have you been doing?!


----------



## Meemee6223

Curly ponytail on flat ironed 4b hair. 

Sorry if it's too big or small. Sent from my phone. (If anyone knows how to resize please let me know  )


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

virtuenow said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U your hair is really thriving.  What have you been doing?!


Thanks virtuenow 

Just been keeping regi simple, finger Detangling more, avoiding heat, cowashing (I make my own conditioner & leave-in now , and I make a Ayurvedic oil infusion that I mix into everything). Not so worried about longer hair as having my hair be healthy, I guess 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## whiteoleander91

Sorta kinda twist-out? I did a wash and go yesterday and wore it out, then last night I put my hair into loose twists all over my head. This morning I took the twists out and separated my hair. No extra product or re-wetting.


----------



## eyunka

Falling in love with my buns again


----------



## whiteoleander91

I posted this in the random thoughts thread

My hair from March/April right after my cut and my hair a few days ago. I'm really happy with this year's growth!


----------



## jbwphoto1

Joigirl said:


> Curly puff with bangs for work.


 
Joigirl, I would be following you around at work hoping you didn't see me looking at your hair   Very nice especially with the bangs.


----------



## Poohbear

Been rockin' braidouts....


----------



## Joigirl

jbwphoto1 said:


> Joigirl, I would be following you around at work hoping you didn't see me looking at your hair   Very nice especially with the bangs.



Thank you! Yes girl, I've got to cover up this forehead. It would ruin the whole look!


----------



## eyunka

Same bun and yesterday just added a necklace as hair jewelry


----------



## MzSwift

Straighthoodtea said:


>






Hold up, hollup, HOLE..UP!!

Where have you been hiding this hair, woman?!!  
That is pure Hotness!


----------



## Tonto

I have it in a loose bun. I can't believe it took me so long to realize that I could just wear it like that, instead of trying to have the perfect bun smh


----------



## eyunka

Last one


----------



## momi

Joigirl said:


> Curly puff with bangs for work.




This is a beautiful style.


----------



## momi

Trini_Chutney said:


> Twistout done on wet hair.
> .



This twist out is perfection.


----------



## juliehp

I just cut my hair off again.... ;P


----------



## wavezncurlz

eyunka said:


> Last one



eyunka Where did you get that hair toy? Did you make it? It is so unique.


----------



## constance

Blow dried vs straightened w. a curling iron.


----------



## yuhlovevybz

Did a failed braid out, only my ends got wavy. Also my new hair color


----------



## grownwomanaz

LaurenMechelle said:


> Side part with two small french braids on one side, and a big dutch french braid on the other side!


 
Is that a jump suit from Macy's you have on? I love that jump suit .


----------



## ckisland

First style as a relaxed head


----------



## PureSilver

ckisland said:


> First style as a relaxed head
> 
> View attachment 237355
> 
> View attachment 237357
> 
> View attachment 237359



ckisland it so pretty. I am still style challenged even though i'm not relaxed its sad.


----------



## ckisland

PureSilver, I just rolled those flexirods in and took them out. If it required anymore skill than that, my hair would not have come out so nice . I've had these flexirods for years and not once did I get a decent curl from them while natural. I was so pleasantly surprised


----------



## crlsweetie912

My first time trying a Bantu knot out.....half failed cause about half of them were still damp in the middle.  But the part that dried looked pretty!!!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

Joigirl said:


> Curly puff with bangs for work.




Those are the cutest curls!


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

DC'ed with Naturelle Grow Chamomile and Burdock Root which I think I like best of all her DC's (I have tried them all). Moisturized with a homemade mix which so far can be used as a DC, moisturizer and curl definer. Hair feels great, love the fragrance oil I bought.

I know...loose hair on the sweater, tsk tsk lol


----------



## jprayze

That bun life!

At first I couldn't cover the baby donut with my hair, now I use a jumbo donut


----------



## Lilmama1011

Ijanei said:


> I drop in here occasionally, I guess I can contribute, especially since I am having a good hair day. (sorry if they come out too big - on work computer)



you used pins or banana clip Ijanei


----------



## Ijanei

Lilmama1011 

I used one of these thingys
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and ruffled the hair a little bit until I could pin down certain pieces.


----------



## MzSwift

My last big hair hoorah 

Dec 2013


----------



## MzSwift

I didn't realize my SSK problem was this bad until I began the blowout process for my EOTY length check   So I'm going to start my 2014 journey as a heat stretched natural.  Bye bye big hair!! *cries ugly cry with strings of snot and annoying hiccups*

I had to cut a lot of hair but it turned out alright in the end...











Length check after the "chop"


----------



## lux10023

^^^ niceeeeeeee ..ok spill it what products did you use? MzSwift


----------



## MzSwift

lux10023 


It wasn't even the products I used.

What made the difference was:
-using more of my heat protectant serum on my fine strands (6 sections, at least quarter size amount per section) and...

I know I'm gonna get spanked for this... *goes outside to pick my switch*

- turning my flat iron up over 400 (Thanks to Sistawithrealhair)


----------



## BlaqKitty

Braid out just used shea moisture leave in, grapeseed/coconut oil mix, curl enhancing smoothie.


----------



## jprayze

Braidout on wet hair


----------



## Trini_Chutney

I am so freaking tired, and I still have to trim. My ends are baaaaad.   


 




Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Post trim.  I'm debating trimming more or waiting 3 months.






Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## crlsweetie912

Trini_Chutney said:


> Post trim.  I'm debating trimming more or waiting 3 months.  Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Looks great to me!!!!!!


----------



## Lilmama1011

Trini_Chutney said:


> Post trim.  I'm debating trimming more or waiting 3 months.
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



you just need a little cleaning up, not bad at all


----------



## Igotstripes

Trini_Chutney said:


> Post trim.  I'm debating trimming more or waiting 3 months.
> 
> Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



I love your hair oh my goodness!!!!! What's your regimen ? :0


----------



## Trini_Chutney

MzSwift said:


> I didn't realize my SSK problem was this bad until I began the blowout process for my EOTY length check   So I'm going to start my 2014 journey as a heat stretched natural.  Bye bye big hair!! *cries ugly cry with strings of snot and annoying hiccups*
> 
> I had to cut a lot of hair but it turned out alright in the end...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Length check after the "chop"




Your hair has grown so much....awesome progress!


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Lilmama1011 said:


> you just need a little cleaning up, not bad at all



Thanks. I tried to get DH to do it, but he said his hands are too shaky. I will ask my MIL when she gets here on Tuesday.




Igotstripes said:


> I love your hair oh my goodness!!!!! What's your regimen ? :0



Thank you Igotstripes. My regimen is mainly low manipulation.

-WNGs are my main style except for in the winter
-Twistouts are what I mostly wear in the winter, followed by buns
-I try to wash/co-cleanse and DC at least once per week
- Only use silicones when I flat iron
- I moisturize and seal my hair as needed
-My regimen consists of mostly natural/handmade products

Some of my favorite vendors are Darcy's Botanicals, B.A.S.K. Beauty, Shea Moisture, and Oyin handmade.

I also use eco styler gel for my WNGs.


----------



## Igotstripes

Trini_Chutney np, thanks so much for the in depth answer!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

I had no plans on going anywhere until after Christmas so I haven't been prepping my hair at night or doing anything with it for that matter. Well today I had to make a run to the grocery store so I threw it in a banana clip ponytail and got 2 compliments. I was like oooooookkkk thanks?! It's so weird that when you think you look cray cray other people find it cute. I know for a fact that today my hair was a hot fluffy frizzy ball of mess.


----------



## vmerie

Christmas Eve BlowOut


----------



## brownb83

vmerie said:


> Christmas Eve BlowOut



My gawd!!!!!!!!!

*fanits***


----------



## SlimPickinz

Rod set on orange rollers. Sorry for the smirk I was talking to my homegirl


----------



## vmerie

Christmas Do.  It's a twist out done on blown out hair made into a very loose top knot. Tried my best to capture the fabulousness of this hairstyle.


----------



## MzSwift

vmerie
It looks AWESOME!  Your hair is what dreams are made of


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Took my twists out. Wore a pony puff to work


----------



## pearcey

Quick and dirty Twists job with them  pushed to front .  

Still up in air about straightening, but the laziness factor and being impressed with hair on head after less than stellar detangling sessions have me remaining with the "less is more" routine for nownow.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Kinda old (September) but here are some pics of a failed braid-out. It didn't look bad per se, it just wasn't what I was going for. Plus it was super shrunken lol


















playing around with it






the bun that I ended up wearing lol


----------



## Melaninme

^^

Looks good to me!  Loving the curls.


----------



## whiteoleander91

^^ Aw thank you. I just have this image in my mind of the perrrfect braid out and I can't seem to achieve it lol


----------



## wavezncurlz

Disclaimer: I still haven't figured our the trick to taking good selfies. 

Once a year flattie. When my girls tried to act jealous, I reminded them of the last time I got my hair done professionally - literally last December!

.


----------



## Victoria44

I blew out my hair to get it braided later this week.  The length check is 4 yrs 1 month post relaxer, but i really need a huge trim, and I don't know how to avoid bone dry blow out hair erplexed


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Faux locs, yarn wraps


----------



## SavannahNatural

Flexi rod set on small/medium twists.  First set I've done on my own hair.  Didn't think I had enough flexi's to do on my loose hair, but I see it's doable!


----------



## Sophisto

Wash and Go.  I can't wait until my hair grows out.  I'm not even sure of my hair type.  Any takers?


----------



## BillsBackerz67

Can not wait until tuesday. Im getting my hair trimmed. My hair has zero shape and flops lol. It is damp but still...not cute....eta not sure why it posted sideways. Blast!


----------



## Sophisto

Sophisto said:


> Wash and Go.  I can't wait until my hair grows out.  I'm not even sure of my hair type.  Any takers?



This is my hair freshly shampooed with no product.  I flatiron my hair every 4-5 months.


----------



## robot.

vmerie said:


> Christmas Do.  It's a twist out done on blown out hair made into a very loose top knot. Tried my best to capture the fabulousness of this hairstyle.



vmerie

beautiful hair!

but please spill on that necklace


----------



## wavezncurlz

Sophisto said:


> This is my hair freshly shampooed with no product.  I flatiron my hair every 4-5 months.



Maybe 3cish?


----------



## Vshanell

Roller set and silk wrap. Excuse my pj bottoms lol


----------



## Sophisto

wavezncurlz said:


> Maybe 3cish?


. Thanks I wasn't sure.


----------



## juliehp

My hair earlier today, after doing Godrej Nupur henna.


----------



## juliehp

My hair now twisted up.


----------



## silverbuttons

Victoria44 said:


> I blew out my hair to get it braided later this week.  The length check is 4 yrs 1 month post relaxer, but i really need a huge trim, and I don't know how to avoid bone dry blow out hair erplexed



Can I have your routine please? TIA.


----------



## BlaqKitty

My Twist out which I'm very happy with idk why i ever went to braid outs.


----------



## whiteoleander91

banana clip pony


----------



## vmerie

robot. said:


> vmerie
> 
> beautiful hair!
> 
> but please spill on that necklace



Robot Thanks dear! I got it at Express.


----------



## BlaqBella

I'm always doing some version of this style. #neednewinspirations


----------



## ktwatkins

Today's look. I used the LOC method for the first time last night and braided my hair into two plats. This was the result! I think the LOC method works better for me! Products used: Doo-Gro leave in, castor oil and Olive oil mixed, and finished it with cream of nature leave in cream. Sorry I don't know why my pics keep rotating...


----------



## CaramelLites

Just got new protective style(crochet) installed last night. The hair used is Freetress Deep Twist.


----------



## Victoria44

silverbuttons said:


> Can I have your routine please? TIA.



Sure!

I usually wash every 2 weeks

I detangle my hair with water, and coconut oil.  I do this by pulling my strands apart from each other with my fingers and pulling out any shed hair 

I shampoo in 6-10 twisted sections (any shampoo)

Then I deep condition in 7-8 twisted sections for like an hour+, no heat (shea moisture deep purification mask)

I rinse the DC and apply leave in conditioner and 
oil (kinky curly knot today and castor oil). I apply the leave in and oil to each of the 7-8 twists I DCed in and convert them into braids.

I let the braids dry, and for the past year I usually did a set of medium/small twists that I kept in for 2 weeks before washing again... But lately I've been wearing my hair in buns and braid outs for 2 weeks and then washing again.

I moisturize/oil every few days with qhemet biologics burdock root butter cream and castor/coconut oil. That's about it


----------



## SavannahNatural

ktwatkins said:


> Today's look. I used the LOC method for the first time last night and braided my hair into two plats. This was the result! I think the LOC method works better for me! Products used: Doo-Gro leave in, castor oil and Olive oil mixed, and finished it with cream of nature leave in cream. Sorry I don't know why my pics keep rotating...



Great results!  I love the LOC method, I've been using it for a long time.  

As for the pics, try rotating your phone (landscape).  HTH


----------



## jprayze

New Years hair.  Banana clip pony with a twist in the front.


----------



## beauti

*my new yrs day hairstyle

*


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Tried the clipless iron. 



Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## SavannahNatural

Trini_Chutney said:


> Tried the clipless iron.  Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App



Trini_Chutney it came out nice!  Which wand did you use and did it come with gloves?

Do you like it?


----------



## LucieLoo12

Victoria444

Do you have any pics of your flat ironed?


----------



## Trini_Chutney

SavannahNatural said:


> Trini_Chutney it came out nice!  Which wand did you use and did it come with gloves?  Do you like it?



Thank you. I used the Power IQ 1 inch iron. It did not come with a glove so I bought one separately, but found it easier to use without it. I think the iron of itself is a bit short length-wise for my hair, but it was pretty easy to use once I got the hang of it.  I bought it at Sally's.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Victoria44

LucieLoo12 said:


> Victoria444   Do you have any pics of your flat ironed?


  Yea, I've only flat ironed once, and it was November 2012.  I flat ironed on 375 F and it didn't come out too good.  Very tangled and poofy.


----------



## MzSwift

Victoria44
I feel ya.  You and I seem to have similar hair properties, although your hair seems to be much more dense (I'm jealous, LoL).  My flat iron attempts were always poofy even up to 380.  This last time I had to add more heat protectant serum and turn the iron up over 400.  

I got really great results that lasted until yesterday (2.5 weeks) when I washed in the shower.  It only took about one minute under the showerhead for my hair to shrink back up to my chin. LoL


----------



## Victoria44

MzSwift

Your hair is such inspiration to me! You have like perfect retention year to year lol. I agree our hair looks very similar, and I seen your post about upping the heat protectant so I tried to use more when blow drying this time.  I think I need to find a less greasy serum when I decide to flat iron because I want to apply lots of protectant but still get sleek, non-sticky results like yours. That's the only thing holding me back from apply too much protectant (sticky stiff hair). What heat protectant do you use ?


----------



## BlaqBella

Just got a chance to post the other side of this hairstyle, that I posted previously. I styled the part that was loose different ways.


----------



## MzSwift

Victoria44

Yeah, sticky hair sucks!  I don't use anything special, IC Fantasia heat serum (pink bottle).  I had to play with the portions to figure out which amount to use.  I'm sure your hair is gonna look fabulous, regardless of how much you use. GL!


----------



## wavezncurlz

Kitchen beautician w my 8 year old. She is my hair twin but her hair seems to be even more fragile. We had a major setback after braids and beads and chlorine all summer. She's finally getting some of her length back. Momma cried at her last haircut.


----------



## workinprogress1

Three weeks in twist. Second day out.


----------



## ktwatkins

Had some important meetings this week so I flat ironed my hair, well used my instyler. I did a decent job!


----------



## DivineNapps1728

NowIAmNappy said:


> Faux locs, yarn wraps



NowIAmNappy

Absolutely gorgeous !! Did you do these yourself? If so, how long did it take to install your yarn wraps? How do you maintain them? How long do they last? What technique did you use to install them?

TIA !


----------



## NowIAmNappy

DivineNapps1728 said:


> @NowIAmNappy
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous !! Did you do these yourself? If so, how long did it take to install your yarn wraps? How do you maintain them? How long do they last? What technique did you use to install them?
> 
> TIA !




I did them myself, it took about 14 hours...(yes I know, it felt like forever). I initially braided my hair with yarn (Red Super Saver)  about 1 and 1/2 inches down then took another two pieces and wrapped the hair all the way to the end of my hair, I tied a knot around the ends instead of burning them. I spritz them everyday with Aloe Vera juice, infusium and water. I washed them this past weekend and plan to wash them every week to two weeks depending on my scalp. I also oil my scalp every other day. HTH


----------



## BostonMaria

Victoria44 said:


> Yea, I've only flat ironed once, and it was November 2012.  I flat ironed on 375 F and it didn't come out too good.  Very tangled and poofy.



Victoria44
How old are you? (I hope you don't mind me asking) because in these pictures you look about 16 yrs old


----------



## PureSilver

High Bun My hair today............well everyday that is, I'm the bun Queen. Low, High, to the Middle or to the Side. I'm the Bun Queen


----------



## Victoria44

BostonMaria said:


> Victoria44 How old are you? (I hope you don't mind me asking) because in these pictures you look about 16 yrs old



lol I don't mind, I get asked that a lot. In those flat iron pics I'm 21, and right now I'm 22.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sigh had to cut my hair again *sad face*... I think I'm gonna be stuck at APL for a  while just like i was with SL *sad face* gotta figure out a way to keep my ends healthy...  o  well..


----------



## IMFOCSD

another pic, tried to edit the first pic/post and put them both together but it didn't work out lol


----------



## IMFOCSD

Ordered these two wigs and they came today... I love them! My hair is in 10 cornrows underneath... giving my hair a real break.


----------



## tallowah

Chin up! you hair is my goal! Beautiful...sighs...*cheshire cat grin


----------



## NowIAmNappy

The only thread I can't be faulted for taking a bathroom selfie lol loving my faux locs


----------



## jprayze

[USER=138341]NowIAmNappy[/USER];19496693 said:
			
		

> The only thread I can't be faulted for taking a bathroom selfie lol loving my faux locs



I love them!


----------



## BraunSugar

I got bored with my black hair so I have highlights now...





I only did them on the last few inches of my hair on the top half of it. I may add a few more. I like them.


----------



## FollicleFanatic

A lil bow bun with side bang I did last month


----------



## Ivey14

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## FollicleFanatic

^Your hair looks so shiny!  What's in there if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Ivey14

_***Deleted*** 			_


----------



## bhndbrwneyes

red shirt is day one of braidout, yellow shirt is day two. Used Naturelle Grow Herbal Deep Conditioner and then a homemade moisturizer and sealer.


----------



## Bozcurls

Three day old wash and go.


----------



## mscocopuff

A blow out.  Sort of sad day for me because I had to part with about 2 1/2 inches of length because of a bad haircut from a relative.  I forgot why I haven't let anyone cut my hair in over 10 years....this reminded me.

Nothing in life is to be feared.  It is only to be understood. ~ Marie Curie


----------



## NGraceO

Today's bun on my Creta Girl wig

NGraceO


----------



## NGraceO

Creta Girl today, giving me all kinds of wig realness

NGraceO


----------



## jprayze

Curls!


----------



## NikkiQ

Haven't posted a hair pic in MONTHS so here goes. Decided to put in a few 2 strand twists today. Feels like they took forever to do.


----------



## NikkiQ

Twists in a bun. I like the ease of this so I'll leave it this way until I take them down this weekend.


----------



## NGraceO

NikkiQ said:


> Twists in a bun. I like the ease of this so I'll leave it this way until I take them down this weekend.



Very nice!!

NGraceO


----------



## Nina_S

NGraceO said:


> Today's bun on my Creta Girl wig
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO  You are working Creta Girl. I don't think mines look as nice.  A few questions for you:

*  How do you care for the Creta Girl wig (wash, etc.)?
*  Where did you get you headband?

Thanks!
Nina


----------



## NGraceO

Nina_S said:


> NGraceO  You are working Creta Girl. I don't think mines look as nice.  A few questions for you:  *  How do you care for the Creta Girl wig (wash, etc.)? *  Where did you get you headband?  Thanks! Nina



Hey girl,  Thanks so much!!   

So, when I got my wig I first cut her ( If you look a couple of posts up you can see how short I cut it). The only care I do is remove her nightly  ironically, I focus more on aging the wig, since my experience with curly synthetic wigs are that the older they look, the more natural they appear. And I got my headbands (these came in a pack of three) from the dollar tree. They have the best headbands for chhhhhheap!

NGraceO


----------



## Nina_S

NGraceO said:


> Hey girl,  Thanks so much!!
> 
> So, when I got my wig I first cut her ( If you look a couple of posts up you can see how short I cut it). The only care I do is remove her nightly  ironically, I focus more on aging the wig, since my experience with curly synthetic wigs are that the older they look, the more natural they appear. And I got my headbands (these came in a pack of three) from the dollar tree. They have the best headbands for chhhhhheap!
> 
> NGraceO



Thanks! I'll have to play with my wig. Planning my trip to Dollar Tree...


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

Up-do and a bun thing. Just one of those random hairstyles you create when playing in your hair lol


----------



## brownb83

LaurieIsAllNatural said:


> Up-do and a bun thing. Just one of those random hairstyles you create when playing in your hair lol



Gourgeous!!!


----------



## NikkiQ

Twists are down and I dig it mucho...except for the uncooperative fuzzy section lol


----------



## Bozcurls

I flat ironed today and it cAme out great! I used a round brush instead of a comb


----------



## Lia3257

Bozcurls said:


> I flat ironed today and it cAme out great! I used a round brush instead of a comb



Looks relaxed! Nice!


----------



## NikkiQ

So far so good with this experiment. Gonna leave it like this for one more day.


----------



## Jace032000

Keratin Treatment on Natural hair! 

​


----------



## D.Lisha

So...I grew tired of wearing buns for my daily protective style and decided to switch it up . 
Tell me what you think ladies!


----------



## Ivonnovi

Absolutely no pics yet. But I am 20 minutes from taking down [unraveling] the last of 475 Sisterlocks. This as been a painstaking month-long tedious ordeal, but I was determined to hold on to as much length as I could. Yay Me!!!!!

ETA: I took that one down last night and did an Amla Oil soak overnight.  This AM......I was quite disappointed to find a patch of about 15 that still had to be undone...man was I pissed.    
Anywho, they are all out for real now and I'm currently wearing twist set with KCCC.  I hope to do a twistout in the morning.


----------



## juliehp

Damp hennaed hair. I think its 3c-4a...


----------



## winona

Flat ironed natural hair


----------



## Harina

winona said:


> Flat ironed natural hair



winona Beautiful

How long is your hair when it is straightened?

You did this yourself? Can I get some deets? Type of flat iron, conditioner/shampoo, protectant, ect?

Thanks!


----------



## winona

[USER=12135 said:
			
		

> Harina[/USER];19602649]winona Beautiful
> 
> How long is your hair when it is straightened?
> 
> You did this yourself? Can I get some deets? Type of flat iron, conditioner/shampoo, protectant, ect?
> 
> Thanks!



Good Day,

  Thank you.  
I washed my hair with Elucence MB Poo(1tsp,5oz water)
DCed with Redken heavy cream(just body heat for 2hours)
Used Keratase serum on my ends and Phyto DeFrissant on hair to roller set.  After I took down my rollers I did no more than 2 passes on 375(I used a little KaVal).  I used the Hana Titanium but I get similar results with the Hana Elite too.  

My hair is a little longer than BSB.  

My normal weekly style is a wet bun that I twist the ponytail ends to stretch my hair so it won't tangle.


----------



## whiteoleander91

Wash and go with some Annebelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Creme underneath my gel  My hair smells good and is soft and fluffy


----------



## juliehp

Flat twist &bantu knot out...


----------



## blondemane

Bun with front swoop done on three strand twist out hair. Wore it like this friday night and have been maintaining with a scarf at night. Hope to get a few more days out of it


----------



## NGraceO

whiteoleander91 said:


> Wash and go with some Annebelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Creme underneath my gel  My hair smells good and is soft and fluffy



Did you cut your hair?

NGraceO


----------



## whiteoleander91

NGraceO said:


> Did you cut your hair?
> 
> NGraceO



No, I haven't. Not recently anyway lol. I did a big cut at the beginning of last year, but my hair has grown back since then. Does it seem really short?


----------



## fifi134

Haven't posted in here in a long time! This is a perm rod set done on an old twist and curl.


----------



## NGraceO

whiteoleander91 said:


> No, I haven't. Not recently anyway lol. I did a big cut at the beginning of last year, but my hair has grown back since then. Does it seem really short?


. 

Not really short, but shorter than I'm used to seeing it. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.

NGraceO


----------



## Ivonnovi

I'm unlocked and tryyyying to get a handle on twist-outs.   These are with them stretched and sorta styled.    
Day one, I used KCCC combo to establish twist.  This was not a good look for me. 
Day two, While still twisted my twists were gently flatiorned to elongate them.  This look I can live with. 

Day three, pictured below I made the twists a little smaller the night before(and trimmed 1/4") and unraveled them with coconut oil on my fingers.  
     The 2nd pic is sort of a lenght check.  

I am happy with the length I maintained.


----------



## whiteoleander91

NGraceO said:


> .
> 
> Not really short, but shorter than I'm used to seeing it. Maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.
> 
> NGraceO



NGraceO

It could be b/c that pic was second day hair...it's just funny that you say that because 2 other ppl have told me that my hair looks shorter recently. They say it looks "curlier".


----------



## NGraceO

whiteoleander91 said:


> NGraceO  It could be b/c that pic was second day hair...it's just funny that you say that because 2 other ppl have told me that my hair looks shorter recently. They say it looks "curlier".



Maybe that's it!

NGraceO


----------



## whiteoleander91

playing around with my hair. braid-out on a wash and go. excuse the jammies lol


----------



## Browndilocks

This was yesterday.  Haven't straightened in a while.  This style is a week old.


----------



## whiteoleander91

wng pony on freshly cowashed hair










ETA: my head started hurting, so I ended up taking it down lol


----------



## TopShelf

yesterdays hair:


----------



## jprayze

That bun life!


----------



## Angelicus

Hi everyone. I am back for a little while for networking purposes-- I am moving to the east coast (NJ/NY area). Here is my hair. Temporary locs are so awesome! Have a blessed day.


----------



## girlonfire

My go to casual up do. I think it's called a cinnamon bun?


----------



## CaramelLites

Wash and go puff.


----------



## DoDo

My pony for today:


----------



## juliehp

Tonight


----------



## whiteoleander91

NGraceO heyyy I finally figured out why my hair has been looking shorter!! I used to only "rake" when I applied gel for my wash and go's, but lately I have been only "smoothing" in the gel. Just now I was raking in some gel into my hair and I was like dang, my hair looks a lot longer, and then it clicked lol. Why I stopped raking in the first place, who knows lol. But yeah, my curls get a better stretch from raking vs smoothing. I'm kinda tickled right now lol mystery solved!


----------



## charislibra

Hey. I haven't posted a hair pic in a looooooooooooooonnnnggg time.


----------



## Camitee

About to DC and try this Dr Miracles Curl Creme.....


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone. I am back for a little while for networking purposes-- I am moving to the east coast (NJ/NY area). Here is my hair. Temporary locs are so awesome! Have a blessed day.
> 
> View attachment 245813





Oooooh Angelicus, your locs are gorgeous! How long do they last? Did you do them yourself? 

I haven't posted in awhile on this thread. I'm in my protective style now so I'll keep my hands out of my hair. In fact, I was thinking about doing Senegalese twists, but then I had to remind myself I just put this wig style on my head that I dyed blue, Lol.

Now, I see your hair and I wants locs - just can't make up mind 














_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Philippians413

[USER=197532 said:
			
		

> TopShelf[/USER];19637081]yesterdays hair:



This is a work of art!


----------



## Angelicus

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Oooooh Angelicus, your locs are gorgeous! How long do they last? Did you do them yourself?
> 
> I haven't posted in awhile on this thread. I'm in my protective style now so I'll keep my hands out of my hair. In fact, I was thinking about doing Senegalese twists, but then I had to remind myself I just put this wig style on my head that I dyed blue, Lol.
> 
> Now, I see your hair and I wants locs - just can't make up mind



I love them too. I have had them in for about 3-4 weeks-- Yes, I did them myself, using Youtube videos for help. My hair has been growing fast since using the Njoy growth oil so maybe getting these locs wasn't a good idea  only been 3 weeks and I need to redo them *ALL*.


----------



## MayaNatural

My everyday bun..

I used this satin covered bun maker.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/153741553/cheetah-print-charmeuse-satin-covered


----------



## Bozcurls

Mbl when straightened . Super happy over the progress my hair is mAking

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## MsChelle

Did a wash and go today (oh how I have missed my WNG)....used aphogee curlific leave in, which I will likely not use again, and ecostyler protein gel. The scent of the leave in is super perfumy and strong, it's giving me a headache.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Angelicus said:


> I love them too. I have had them in for about 3-4 weeks-- Yes, I did them myself, using Youtube videos for help. My hair has been growing fast since using the Njoy growth oil so maybe getting these locs wasn't a good idea  only been 3 weeks and I need to redo them *ALL*.



Angelicus, You gotta point there . It took me almost a week to do Senegalese twist 2 years ago and can't tell you how glad I was to finish. I'll ride the wig wave for a minute since my hair seems to be on a steady growth spurt. However, I might do something like that for the summer or maybe I'll torture myself and do twist again .















_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL first time Nov 2013!! WooHoo!!*:woohoo2:

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *April 2014 for MBL*

~Post a beginning picture: Starting Dec. 1, 2013. *Updated pics mid January 2014*


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Rocking a puff for the first time in I don't know how long.


----------



## juliehp

Wash & go


----------



## twolala

length check picture


----------



## fifi134

Twist and curl.


----------



## MzSwift

Puuurdy!  fifi134


----------



## fifi134

Thank you MzSwift!


----------



## melahnee

wash n' go today


----------



## jjchantel

my roots were super puffy yesterday so i threw on a beanie.
sorry i look pissed off, I was studying on campus for 5 hours and I was super hungry lmao


----------



## ronnie78

Did a light blow-out today, and cut my hair back to APL.


----------



## SavannahNatural

A fun pin curl set! It was very bouncy!


----------



## Harina

There goes that silly old shrinkage again.


----------



## Jace032000

Flat ironed it today!


----------



## CheChe1881




----------



## Guinan

CheChe1881, your hair looks gorg, but what is the name/brand of that lip color. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Harina

CheChe1881 said:


>



Wow what is this? Braid out? Twist out? Natural curls? That is fab!


----------



## CheChe1881

pelohello said:


> CheChe1881, your hair looks gorg, but what is the name/brand of that lip color. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!



Thank you 

It is NYX soft matte lip cream. I love it. Amazing texture and very smooth. I love matte everything. Anyways, the name of this color is "Monte Carlo".


----------



## CheChe1881

Harina said:


> Wow what is this? Braid out? Twist out? Natural curls? That is fab!



Thank you  It is a wash and go but I achieve basically the same results with a braid out. Just less frizz.


----------



## Arian

Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone. I am back for a little while for networking purposes-- I am moving to the east coast (NJ/NY area). Here is my hair. Temporary locs are so awesome! Have a blessed day.
> 
> View attachment 245813




Stealing....


----------



## Arian

I wish I knew how to upload correctly. It automatically uploads the pic sideways.  (FIXED IT!)

Anywho, my chunky twistout went awry in the rain, so a low ponytail is the end result today!
View attachment 249309


----------



## BronzeVenus

I've never posted on the hair board before, but here it goes  I put in some jumbo Senegalese twists and I think I did a decent job!


----------



## CheChe1881

Your hair looks sooooo pretty ColetteDuFaye

Here is my contribution from over weekend.


----------



## CheChe1881

^^Sorry picture so big erplexed


----------



## BronzeVenus

Thanks so much CheChe1881 !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Banana clip ponytail from earlier today on previously roller set hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

CheChe1881 said:


> Your hair looks sooooo pretty ColetteDuFaye  Here is my contribution from over weekend.



Such a pretty smile!


----------



## Sade'

Gorg CheChe1881 You look like two different people! You went from sultry to innocent! 




CheChe1881 said:


> Your hair looks sooooo pretty @ColetteDuFaye
> 
> Here is my contribution from over weekend.


----------



## CheChe1881

lulu97 said:


> Such a pretty smile!






Sade' said:


> Gorg CheChe1881 You look like two different people! You went from sultry to innocent!




Thank you ladies


----------



## whiteoleander91

I was going through some old pics the other day. Both pics are from early 2013. A wash and go and poofy flat ironed hair


----------



## ckisland

Big Chop the morning after! Good god I love it!!


----------



## CheChe1881

whiteoleander91 said:


> I was going through some old pics the other day. Both pics are from early 2013. A wash and go and poofy flat ironed hair




Oooo I love your curls. So pretty


----------



## whiteoleander91

CheChe1881 said:


> Oooo I love your curls. So pretty



aw thank you!


----------



## whiteoleander91

my hurr today


----------



## Joigirl

ckisland said:


> Big Chop the morning after! Good god I love it!!




What a minute. Didn't you just relax all that long hair! Either way it looks great. I like your short cut a lot. Looks nice on you.


----------



## BostonMaria

Selfie on Friday, March 7th



Selfie on Friday, March 14th



I love the versatility of my natural hair


----------



## crlsweetie912

BostonMaria said:


> Selfie on Friday, March 7th
> 
> Selfie on Friday, March 14th
> 
> I love the versatility of my natural hair



You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!
What lipsticks are you wearing?


----------



## BostonMaria

crlsweetie912 said:


> You look BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! What lipsticks are you wearing?



Bottom pic: Heroin by MAC 
I absolutely love this color


----------



## ckisland

Joigirl said:


> What a minute. Didn't you just relax all that long hair! Either way it looks great. I like your short cut a lot. Looks nice on you.



I did LOL!!! Relaxed wasn't my flavor, so I'm back to natural again. Thank you so much!


----------



## BronzeVenus

Poof!.....


----------



## BostonMaria

ColetteDuFaye said:


> Edit: Sorry these are so huge! Does anyone know how to resize pictures?  I took out my twists, I didn't do them very well and they kept falling out  But I'm enjoying my afro! I've started to get the hang of wash-n-gos!  Sorry for the bad quality pictures!



Congrats on the buzz cut!! Must be so liberating 


Day 9 of my straightened hair. Hope it lasts till Friday!! I don't have 3 hours to do my hair.


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural




----------



## BronzeVenus




----------



## NowIAmNappy

Half victory rolls, partial bun mix updo


----------



## nrock

MsChelle said:


> View attachment 247461
> 
> Did a wash and go today (oh how I have missed my WNG)....used aphogee curlific leave in, which I will likely not use again, and ecostyler protein gel. The scent of the leave in is super perfumy and strong, it's giving me a headache.


 
I got two when Sally's had the BOGO.  I will be throwing them both in the trash.  I've never smelled anything like this for hair. It was very perfumy.........like a man's cologne.erplexed


----------



## Mokee

Baby nephew's Bantu knots  <3


----------



## Rocky91

ummmm ColetteDuFaye you look magazine ready, girl. gorgeous!


----------



## natural in ATL

NowIAmNappy said:


> Half victory rolls, partial bun mix updo



NowIAmNappy ... Love everything about this look - your hair, nail color, lipstick, glasses, and earrings. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

Bed head.


----------



## Anakinsmomma

My shrinkage is crazy! But I kinda like it...


----------



## BronzeVenus

My hair is finally long enough to make a puff!  It's kind of a struggle puff, but I dont care!


----------



## CaramelLites

My curls were popping today! Not bad for a one yr old puff. looking forward to yr 2. Please excuse my face. Lol


----------



## MsChelle

Bunning for the next few days.


----------



## Bozcurls

How I usually wear my hair to bed, a crude pineapple bun 





Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## IMFOCSD

Back to SL & I'm loving it...ends are so much healthier!  Been putting this off for a very long time..


----------



## Trini_Chutney

Just getting back into WNGs. Complete with frizz..











Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## CheChe1881

First time in forever flat ironing my hair. So pardon me because I was having fun with the hairstyles. lol


----------



## Philippians413

[USER=389375 said:
			
		

> Mokee[/USER];19841113]Baby nephew's Bantu knots  <3




He is ridiculously cute!!!!


----------



## Mokee

Philippians413 said:


> He is ridiculously cute!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm really pushing it... Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks LOL I'll do it this weekend. Me and miss Clairol have a date!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

BostonMaria said:


> I'm really pushing it... Haven't washed my hair in 3 weeks LOL I'll do it this weekend. Me and miss Clairol have a date!
> 
> View attachment 253165



Girl I dont know how you you got thorugh 3 weeks in a hairstyle and it still look good. Every time I use to wear my hair straight I couldn't get past 3 days. (Granted I haven't straightened in 4 or so years)


----------



## NGraceO

Installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night!


----------



## SlimPickinz

BostonMaria is that girl about town lippie? If not, whatever it is looks very good on you.


----------



## BostonMaria

SlimPickinz said:


> BostonMaria is that girl about town lippie? If not, whatever it is looks very good on you.



SlimPickinz thank you! Its MAC Heroine with a MAC Lipglass lip gloss so it has a nice shine to it. I love Heroine, but sometimes I don't want a matte look.


----------



## SlimPickinz

I think I'm the only person alive that doesn't own heroine. It suits you very well.


----------



## crlsweetie912

SlimPickinz said:


> I think I'm the only person alive that doesn't own heroine. It suits you very well.



Nope.  I don't and I kick myself daily.


----------



## Trini_Chutney

crlsweetie912 said:


> Nope.  I don't and I kick myself daily.



It's a permanent shade now @crlsweetie913


----------



## pearcey

*frizzy puffs, curls, and coilys...*

Second day hair... it's  coming along.  

Also texture  shot from yesterday...


----------



## jprayze

My bun/puff life!  Protective styling makes me happy!


----------



## havilland

Happy flat iron day today. No humidity. Sun is shining. Woohoooo!


----------



## abioni

NGraceO
Did you braid it yourself? If yes, how long did it take?



NGraceO said:


> Installed some chunky Senegalese twists last night!


----------



## NGraceO

abioni said:


> NGraceO Did you braid it yourself? If yes, how long did it take?



Hey! Yes, I did them myself one day after work. They took about six hours to install.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Flat ironed hair 4/15/14







Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Trying new styles with my chunky Senegalese twists. This is a first for me; I'm typically straight down, in a ponytail, or in a bun.


----------



## delitefulmane

NGraceO said:


> Trying new styles with my chunky Senegalese twists. This is a first for me; I'm typically straight down, in a ponytail, or in a bun.



How do you get straight square parts when you are doing it yourself NGraceO?


----------



## NGraceO

delitefulmane said:


> How do you get straight square parts when you are doing it yourself NGraceO?



Practice...I've always done them that way. 
I start braiding from the back of my head to the front, and I part each row in the mirror as I go. Then I just feel for and grab individual square sections to braid as I go. HTH!!


----------



## Honey01

Arian said:


> I wish I knew how to upload correctly. It automatically uploads the pic sideways.  (FIXED IT!)
> 
> Anywho, my chunky twistout went awry in the rain, so a low ponytail is the end result today!
> View attachment 249309




I am SO jealous of people with dimples.


----------



## whiteoleander91

protein eco styler (brown gel)


----------



## BostonMaria

Good hair day today. Cowashed with suave, applied a mix of garnier fructis gel + Devacurl One and surprisingly my hair has nice hold (fluffy, not stiff). I might keep it like this for a few more days.


----------



## Duchess007

Braid out (2nd day).  I can finally see the color payoff of all these henna sessions!





Co-wash/DC day last weekend, then ACV rinse, oil rinse, leave-in and into 12 braids. I have been M&Sing nightly with Softee mango butter over my leave-in and this was the result when I took the braids down. 




(Dollar Tree impulse buy)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Duchess007 said:


> Braid out (2nd day).  I can finally see the color payoff of all these henna sessions!  Co-wash/DC day last weekend, then ACV rinse, oil rinse, leave-in and into 12 braids. I have been M&Sing nightly with Softee mango butter over my leave-in and this was the result when I took the braids down.  (Dollar Tree impulse buy)  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



How gorgeous are you and your hair !!


----------



## Duchess007

Thank you, NGraceO! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Having a good hair day 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## levette

Feeling pretty cute today... Flat ironed last night and rolled it in 4 large flexirods


----------



## NGraceO

Rocking a bun in my twists todaaaay


----------



## BostonMaria

Same wash and go
Day 4


----------



## levette

My rhoa inspired hair from Kenya and Porsha


----------



## Straighthoodtea




----------



## jprayze

Duchess007 I have a few jars of that mango butter.  I love the smell 

My updo yesterday


----------



## havilland

Hunny Bun today.  I love when she looks all huge and poofy


----------



## CaramelLites

Laughing at myself. I'm so happy, today I celebrated a milestone I can finally make a ponytail. So proud of my bunny puff


----------



## havilland

Thank goodness for Kinky Curly and Hairveda. My hair has never been this happy


----------



## knbradley

I am a naturally curly girl and I just recently started wearing my hair out (usually I am have a full weave). I love my curls, but sometimes I just want straight hair but noticed a big difference in my ends after constantly applying heat. The last couple of years I worked to design a product which would allow me to straighten my locks without applying heat. I need your input before I launch my KICKSTARTER video. Thanks in advance for your feedback and suggestions!!! Curly....Wavy....Kinky Girls ROCK!!! 

Please give me your thoughts and feedback on the video:
http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl

NGraceO said:


> Rocking a bun in my twists todaaaay



This is really cute. What kind of hair did you use?


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

Protective styling it


----------



## NGraceO

Super_Hero_Girl said:


> This is really cute. What kind of hair did you use?




Hey Hun. I just used regular old 100% kanekalon braiding hair.


----------



## NikkiQ




----------



## Victoria44

braid outs 

Lately my hair has been stringy and flat until this week.  I went in the shower with it in a floppy pineapple and magic happened  









I just like this  last pic because my hair looks denser than I know it really is


----------



## knbradley

I am wearing my four day old wash n go ... Pulled up with a banana clip 









CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## LoveisYou

Victoria44 absolutely beautiful


----------



## Harina

ColetteDuFaye said:


>



Beautiful! What is this a twist out?



1BalancedBeauty said:


> Bed head.



Love your locs! How long have you been loc'd? How long was your hair when you loc'd?



ColetteDuFaye said:


> My hair is finally long enough to make a puff!  It's kind of a struggle puff, but I dont care!
> 
> View attachment 252467
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 252469



I think that's a beautiful puff.


----------



## CheChe1881




----------



## anartist4u2001

Victoria44 said:


> braid outs
> 
> Lately my hair has been stringy and flat until this week.  I went in the shower with it in a floppy pineapple and magic happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this  last pic because my hair looks denser than I know it really is



Your hair is amazing!


----------



## anartist4u2001

ColetteDuFaye said:


>



Omg, that's cute!!!!!


----------



## Vshanell

My wng was so flat until day 3. It still needs to be bigger.


----------



## Duchess007

Pokahontas said:


> My wng was so flat until day 3. It still needs to be bigger.



BEAUTIFUL!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LadyRaider

My hair left to its own devices. I definitely pulled it back into braids after I took the pic. Sigh... I wish I had the pretty boing boing curls I have at the back up front. Up front is nothing but frizzy pop and waves!


----------



## Jace032000

Roller-set my own hair today…first time EVER! It actually turned out better than what my hair dresser does. For years I feared that I wouldn't be able to do this…so I dished out the $60 week after week to get it done. It took me about an hour and a half to do this and I'm happy to say that I'll be doing this more often! I roller set on freshly washed hair using curl enhancing smoothie and NaturallyAmari's butter and Olive Oil Silk Wrap. It took my hair an entire day to dry but it was worth it. In the future, I think I'll omit the butter…and substitute for coconut oil but I am thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Duchess007

LadyRaider said:


> My hair left to its own devices. I definitely pulled it back into braids after I took the pic. Sigh... I wish I had the pretty boing boing curls I have at the back up front. Up front is nothing but frizzy pop and waves!



Wha--? You better stop playing. Your hair looks great!  You even have the little Superman curl in the front, girl yes!  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007

Jace032000 said:


> Roller-set my own hair today…first time EVER! It actually turned out better than what my hair dresser does. For years I feared that I wouldn't be able to do this…so I dished out the $60 week after week to get it done. It took me about an hour and a half to do this and I'm happy to say that I'll be doing this more often! I roller set on freshly washed hair using curl enhancing smoothie and NaturallyAmari's butter and Olive Oil Silk Wrap. It took my hair an entire day to dry but it was worth it. In the future, I think I'll omit the butter…and substitute for coconut oil but I am thoroughly impressed!



Very nice!  And on your first time??? That is amazing!  

I'm so glad you tried it- it's always better to take your hair into your own hands when you can. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CaramelLites

I can finally make a bun!! I don't care how small it is I rocked it!! Now I'm off to buy some Manetabolism.


----------



## newgrowth15

CaramelLites, I love your baby bunny, it is so cute and your are rocking those earrings in your siggy.


----------



## MissC320

The crazy....



The pretty....


----------



## grownwomanaz

MissC320 Luv your thickness. Very pretty.


----------



## bluenvy

I am getting better at twist outs


----------



## Duchess007

bluenvy said:


> I am getting better at twist outs



Looks great! What products did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bluenvy

Thank you Duchess007, I used Camille Rose moisture milk. It's a battle with this twist out thang. I like to try Bantu knot out but I have to master twist outs first


----------



## Duchess007

bluenvy said:


> Thank you Duchess007, I used Camille Rose moisture milk. It's a battle with this twist out thang. I like to try Bantu knot out but I have to master twist outs first



Ionno... I think you got the twist out down cold. So whenever you're ready to do a Bantu knot out, you know we'll be here waiting for pics.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LynnieB

Longtimer here who still lurks, still natural and sporting the straight hair for about a month now.

Forgive my rebellious temple grays (hence "the face") - thanks to a tip from my sister-in-law, I know how to tame them down when needed now.

Man - I also can't believe you ladies who flatiron have slept on L'Oreal Paris Advanced Hairstyle Sleek It Frizz Vanisher Cream (http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=512454&catid=186696&aid=338666&aparam=512454)....OMG that stuff kicks some serious humidity butt, even better than Sabino Moisture block or whatever they call it now 

Hope you all are doing well and I'm so glad to see everyone still rocking that fab hair!!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I've reached that point today where I am no longer doing work, but taking selfies at my desk lol
My top knot bun


----------



## Duchess007

NowIAmNappy said:


> I've reached that point today where I am no longer doing work, but taking selfies at my desk lol
> My top knot bun



So full and pretty! Happy Friday; you're almost outta there.  ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LaurieIsAllNatural

In need of a protective style!!!


----------



## Maracujá

I have a wedding to attend in a week so I let a Nigerian woman do this Ethiopian inspired style on my Angolan head


----------



## jprayze

Faux bun.  Protective styling and going to a formal tonight.


----------



## ceecy29

Maracujá said:


> I have a wedding to attend in a week so I let a Nigerian woman do this Ethiopian inspired style on my Angolan head



Haha!!! Love the trip in your caption Maracujá. Pretty style!!



jprayze said:


> Faux bun.  Protective styling and going to a formal tonight.



Your smile is so pretty!!!


----------



## Victoria44

Twists will probably be my go to style this summer


----------



## havilland

Washngo today after I tweaked it. 

Not great but I'll take it


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Victoria44 said:


> Twists will probably be my go to style this summer



Loveeee your twists, you make me want to put some in


----------



## vmerie

Havana twists using invisible method.  Followed tutorial on Youtube.  First time doing it.  This just might be my favorite protective style because it's so easy to do and it blends well with my hair.  You can't see my mistakes.



First time posting from my phone.


----------



## Victoria44

NowIAmNappy said:


> Loveeee your twists, you make me want to put some in



Thank you and you should!


----------



## MissC320

grownwomanaz said:


> MissC320 Luv your thickness. Very pretty.



Thank you 
10 char


----------



## CheChe1881

Today ... 
I need to find something fun to do with my hair


----------



## BostonMaria

Got my hair done at Blo Dry salon again. I probably won't go back again till Sept. This humidity is kicking my butt. I doubt this will last 24 hours LOL


----------



## whiteoleander91

it's been a while since I've posted here!

On a whim I decided to straighten my hair! I haven't flat ironed my hair in over a year.

*_random side note_* In a series of unfortunate events, I completely murdered my sister's heat protectant spray 














it's not perfect, but it feels soft.


----------



## BostonMaria

Length check at the hotel 
My hair loves full length Mirrors LOL


----------



## Guinan

My 1st attempt @ doing a flat twistout with bantu knots. I luv it. But I think next time, ill do a braidout in the back & keep the twistout in the front. I had a hard time twisting it in the back


----------



## Vshanell

Wng........


----------



## Duchess007

Pokahontas love the color!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cocoma

Victoria44 said:


> Twists will probably be my go to style this summer
> 
> View attachment 259757



How long do your twists last?


----------



## Victoria44

cocoma said:


> How long do your twists last?



With this size I usually wear them for 3 weeks and wear a twist out for a week then wash. If they're a  little bigger   I'd wear them for 2 weeks, then a twist out for a week, then wash.


----------



## Straighthoodtea

I broke my no heat challenge and flat ironed my hair because a boy said he liked straight hair.....I feel bad. Especially since this boy doesn't even like me.


----------



## whiteoleander91

did some twists on Sunday, but had to redo them after being out and about all day. just playing around with them. I love how moisturized they feel.


----------



## whiteoleander91

the twists from Sunday


----------



## Alta Angel

Omg I need new hairstyles!!!  I am the high puff/side puff/ low puff/high bun queen.  I change the looks by doing braidouts; twistouts; and Bantu knot outs.  My hair is apl with lots of shrinkage. Sigh...I think I am over it!  But you ladies are giving me some inspiration.


----------



## CaramelLites

Finally tried something new today.  I pinned my hair up. Only left bangs out. I like it. Considering it only took about 3-5 min to do .


----------



## Joigirl

It's my 2-year naturalversary! The time went very quick and I am already looking forward to year 3.


----------



## BostonMaria

A good hair day!


----------



## Sheedahgirl1

Hi all new to boards, long time in the shadows


----------



## Guinan

@whiteoleander91, I love your twists!!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

pelohello said:


> @whiteoleander91, I love your twists!!!!



 Love your blunt ends


----------



## MzLady78

Haven't posted in here in awhile. Flat twist out. This pic doesn't really do it justice, though, it came out very defined (finally).


----------



## whiteoleander91

pelohello said:


> @whiteoleander91, I love your twists!!!!





Loves Harmony said:


> Love your blunt ends



just now seeing this! thank you!


----------



## kandiekj100

Self-installed some Havana twists.

Here they are shortly after finishing them. 


And here is how I am wearing them today.


----------



## MzLady78

Tried my hand at crochet braids for the first time today. Me likey!


----------



## Victoria44

Sorry for the dirty mirror. This is stretched and tangled wash day hair before I detangled


----------



## havilland

Second day banana clip pony. She's just gonna go with the flow today. I'm not messing with her.


----------



## LaVgirl

3rd day braidout!


----------



## WriterGirl

My twisted bun using a banana clip. This will probably be my summer style.


----------



## Maracujá

^^^So juicy!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Finally got my hair professionally done, including trim...first time in 4 years of being relaxer-free. Found my new stylist, too, which is a miracle on its own, lol.




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sunnieb

Sent from my SCH-I545 using LHCF


----------



## Melaninme

My hair straightened...taken a couple of months ago.






Protective style of choice now.


----------



## Duchess007

^^ Asha97, your hair is BEAUTIFUL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## twolala

my first time trying the bow bun


----------



## Funmiloves

My faux buns


----------



## Jobwright

In all it's non tight glory...


----------



## Funmiloves

How I'm 'blinging' up my bun


----------



## BostonMaria

Wash and go 

My hair looks more wavy today. Not sure if the length is weighing it down and making it look this way.   

I decided not to straighten again until September


----------



## LdyKamz

Funmiloves that is beautiful. Where do you get hair thingys like that?


----------



## LdyKamz

Duplicate Post**


----------



## brebre928

Im wearing my wig I call her "Aaliyah" lol this is my protective style


----------



## Solila

Please excuse my mirrors. LOL I was just in a picture crazed mood. My hair has been bunned for the past two days. Right now its slathered in EVOO. I'm in a plastic cap as we speak. LOL

**poof**


----------



## Jobwright

My bun till Friday...


----------



## Funmiloves

KammyGirl said:


> Funmiloves that is beautiful. Where do you get hair thingys like that?



Sorry for the late reply, I don't get the notifications on my phone.  I got them from asos.


----------



## havilland

Frizzy remains of the weekend flat iron. I am surprised.  I actually like it like this.


----------



## bajandoc86

It's been so long since I posted in here. Hey y'all!

My hair today - crochet braids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Co washed, air dried wash and go pony. Used conditioner only as a leave in. Just counting down the days until I can do a real shampoo wash and roller set.


----------



## eyunka

I haven't posted in awhile. Here ya go


----------



## havilland

Wash. N Go after a protein treatment this morning


----------



## IMFOCSD

...........


----------



## JadeFox

Beautiful!!

What kind of hair did you use?



bajandoc86 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in here. Hey y'all!
> 
> My hair today - crochet braids.


----------



## curlcomplexity

My hair this weekend...twistout


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Flexi rod set


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Days 4 & 5 of my flexi set. Curls still going strong!


----------



## g.lo

DD's bun from  an old braid out


----------



## CaramelLites

Look of the day.... An old 5 day wash and go pinned up into faux tapered look. 



Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Twist out...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lookingforkeona

Day old flat twist. Coils already escaping. Gonna leave theming til tomorrow. Using spray bottle to moisturize!


----------



## Bibliophile

Weekend twist out.


----------



## kandiekj100

Did my loc extensions this weekend. It took me almost 12 hours working from Friday evening and finishing up Saturday morning. I like them so far.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sigh...smh, shrinkage.


----------



## oneastrocurlie

Got my three week old tapered cut colored yesterday.


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl

bajandoc86 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in here. Hey y'all!  My hair today - crochet braids. http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/IMG_9020.jpg.html http://s1105.photobucket.com/user/bajandoc86/media/IMG_9024.jpg.html



Please share more details on this style. It's gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

3 Chunky braid and curl (12 perm rods) on previously old roller set hair. Instant bob...no scissors required.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

cwmarie said:


> Got my three week old tapered cut colored yesterday.



That color is FIRE! Love it


----------



## oneastrocurlie

lulu97 said:


> That color is FIRE! Love it



Thank you!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

My current style.  dc and flat ironed natural

Happy Monday!


----------



## Arian

An old twistout turned side pony


----------



## Arian

The twistout that became the side pony...






ETA: My phone uploads photos sideways. Don't know how to fix this.


----------



## SpiritJunkie

My hair...braid around the crown and added a phony pony.


----------



## Britt

Green shirt today 
Other pic on Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue

bajandoc86 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in here. Hey y'all!
> 
> My hair today - crochet braids.


 


JadeFox said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> What kind of hair did you use?


 
bajandoc86

PLEASE! PLEASE! tell us more about this style! PLEASE!


----------



## bajandoc86

JadeFox said:


> Beautiful!!
> 
> What kind of hair did you use?





Super_Hero_Girl said:


> Please share more details on this style. It's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 9s





Pompous Blue said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! tell us more about this style! PLEASE!



I'm so sorry ladies, I didn't get any of these notifications except for Pompous Blue. 

I used marley braid - 4 packs. I curled the hair before I installed it. I cut each pack of hair in half, then took 3 pieces of hair to make one curl (I wanted thick curls). I combed out the 3 pieces I gathered together, and then twisted the hair around medium sized perm rods. I rolled the hair together as I wrapped it around the rod (hope that makes sense). I did all the hair like that, then did a mass immersion in hot water for 10 secs. I let them dry for like 1/2 hr, and then removed the rods. This was the part that took some time because I had to get the hang of rolling the hair around the rods.

After that the install itself was easy peasy, done in 35 mins.

Oh, and for my braid pattern, I did 4 large horizontal flat twists at the back of my head, and 8 vertical ones at the front. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Pompous Blue

bajandoc86 said:


> I'm so sorry ladies, I didn't get any of these notifications except for @Pompous Blue.
> 
> I used marley braid - 4 packs. I curled the hair before I installed it. I cut each pack of hair in half, then took 3 pieces of hair to make one curl (I wanted thick curls). I combed out the 3 pieces I gathered together, and then twisted the hair around medium sized perm rods. I rolled the hair together as I wrapped it around the rod (hope that makes sense). I did all the hair like that, then did a mass immersion in hot water for 10 secs. I let them dry for like 1/2 hr, and then removed the rods. This was the part that took some time because I had to get the hang of rolling the hair around the rods.
> 
> After that the install itself was easy peasy, done in 35 mins.
> Oh, and for my braid pattern, I did 4 large horizontal flat twists at the back of my head, and 8 vertical ones at the front.
> 
> Hope that helps.


bajandoc86

Thank you, thank you, thank you! for the explanation......You're beautiful....wish I had the talent to do this...


----------



## Guinan

Today's flat twistout. I used a leavein, sealant & gel. Once i took the twists out, i spritz my hair with sleek, flat iron frizz control & sat under my dryer on cool air. This significantly reduces frizz when u use a heat protectant & cool air; well i think so


----------



## Igotstripes

I colored my hair again! Excuse my backwards Africa earring it flipped around lol


----------



## NGraceO

Today's do. Loose Braid out on dry hair, done on my Italian yaki silk top wig


----------



## SlimPickinz

NGraceO said:


> Today's do. Loose Braid out on dry hair, done on my Italian yaki silk top wig


That is a very natural looking wig. Looks great


----------



## KimPossibli

My hair recently. Short hair for the last couple of months


----------



## havilland

Wash n go gone wild.


----------



## whiteoleander91

It's been a really long time since I've posted in here!

Just trying out finger coils. I don't think I did it right...I think I grabbed too much hair for each coil. Not sure if I'd have the patience to do my whole head


----------



## MamitaLolita

Tried a braidout on a failed flexirod set. Still not happy with it


----------



## havilland

Before and after air dry.  Today after two step protein conditioning


----------



## westNDNbeauty

Long time no see!


----------



## shannyjones

bump bump. would love to see more hair style. it sucks that my camera is not working atm


----------



## Coilystep

I put finger coils in last night after I deep conditioned with shea moisture deep treatment masque. To do the coils I used shea moisture curl and style milk and one of there leave in conditioners(can't think of which one). I love doing wash n goes but doing the same thing all the time can be boring. The only other thing I can do are finger coils.


----------



## NGraceO

Today's hurr. I'm back to work, so I'm back to bunning. In my Italian yaki wig, of course.


----------



## Igotstripes

NGraceO said:


> Today's hurr. I'm back to work, so I'm back to bunning. In my Italian yaki wig, of course.



Loveee this! Where is your wig from?


----------



## NGraceO

Igotstripes said:


> Loveee this! Where is your wig from?




Thank  you!!

Classic Lace Wigs item NO: cw12256


----------



## Igotstripes

NGraceO said:


> Thank  you!!
> 
> Classic Lace Wigs item NO: cw12256



You're welcome!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Bibliophile

NGraceO said:


> Today's hurr. I'm back to work, so I'm back to bunning. In my Italian yaki wig, of course.



This is so pretty & elegant.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## BostonMaria

Got my hair straightened a few days ago


----------



## NGraceO

Bibliophile said:


> This is so pretty & elegant.  Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF



The sweetest! Thank you!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

Pompous Blue said:


> bajandoc86
> 
> PLEASE! PLEASE! tell us more about this style! PLEASE!



Pompous Blue, absolutely gorgeous! Is the front of your own hair left out?








.......Length Check 6.13.2014





.......Two-Strand Twist Mohawk 8.17.2014





......Faux/Extension Locs to show color 8.23.2014 





........Faux Locs 9.01.2014





_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL. Temporary goal MBL for July/August......new date, October as I won't see my hair 'til then. Long term goal WL/HL: *

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *October??? 2014 for MBL. *

~Post a beginning picture: *Next update December 2014. *


----------



## Beautifulwildflower

It has been a minute. For the summer I'm in blue and red faux locs. Today it's in a high ponytail with a scarf.








.......Two-Strand Twist Mohawk 8.17.2014 last month hair





......Faux/Extension Locs....you can see color better





........Faux Locs 



_______________________________________

~Current hair length: *BSL. Temporary goal MBL for July/August......new date, October as I won't see my hair 'til then. Long term goal WL/HL: *

~Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Kinky Curly Natural*

~Goal month: Goal reached for BSL in Dec. 2013;  *October??? 2014 for MBL. *

~Post a beginning picture: *Next update December 2014. *


----------



## bajandoc86

Beautifulwildflower I didn't leave any hair out with this style. My roots are naturally always a bit fuzzy so it hid the knots of the crochet braids well.


----------



## Britt

Twist out on Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NGraceO

Britt said:


> Twist out on Friday.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



You already know how I feel about your twists outs. Lol


----------



## Britt

NGraceO said:


> You already know how I feel about your twists outs. Lol



Lol !!! Thank u !!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## BronzeVenus

I'm nervous about posting these, but here I go!

I decided to experiment with coloring my natural hair, and I thought I should go purple. I'm a student at the moment, so I figured I should play around while I still have the ability to. 

Please excuse how frizzy/unshaped my hair is.


----------



## Solila

Britt said:


> Twist out on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt My eyes!!  Girl, your illustrious locks are blinding me with their magnificence. LOL What did you use? I love it.


----------



## Britt

Solila said:


> @Britt My eyes!!  Girl, your illustrious locks are blinding me with their magnificence. LOL What did you use? I love it.


 

Solila - my little boo  
I'm so glad I've found a little routine that works -- and I've been sticking to it. This is what I've been using consistently for my twist outs - If it's wash day APB creamy pudding leave in followed by Darcy's Botanicals crème gel (LOVE THIS) and I do flat twists all over my head - 6 in the back 6-8 in the front. I retwist my hair nightly. This pic is from a Friday so I'm sure the night before I either misted my hair with water or I might have used a little apb hair fresher as a moisturizer. I don't apply product to my hair daily when I retwist. I usually just remist with water to activate the product already in there. During the middle of the week, if my twist out needs a little more product I might apply some of the APB creamy leave in and follow up with a lesser amt of the gel applied to each twist (this is something I'd only do once during the week b/c the product combo lasts in my hair). I have been using all of these products consistently with no desire to change or try something new . Ohhh, and If I'm so inclined I'll add a little oil for shine over my hair, but I don't do that everyday. 

I have a solid set of products, my next challenge will be learning different ways to style my hair when it gets some length.


----------



## lux10023

beautifulllllll!!!!







Britt said:


> Twist out on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MilkChocolateOne

Britt said:


> Twist out on Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



nevermind, I see you already answered this question


----------



## Bibliophile

Today's cinnabun.




Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## ckisland

6 months post-BC


----------



## Joigirl

WNG with Hello Curly Gel, Day 6.


----------



## havilland

Deep conditioned and washed and go-ed!  Lol!

Air dried Banana clip pony.


----------



## Britt

Wash day!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KidneyBean86

3 months post BC (transitioned for 10 months)


----------



## Bibliophile

Spongy hair problems - I slept with my twisted hair in 2 ponytails.  The next day I had a center part without realizing it:


Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## havilland

Some days curly hair is gooooooood!
Of course those days are always when I have nowhere to go.  Lol!


----------



## Napp

I had a really good hair today. Here is my wash n go


----------



## Bibliophile

Napp said:


> I had a really good hair today. Here is my wash n go



I concur...It's pretty 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Britt

Got my hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan

Britt said:


> Got my hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Your hair looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## Britt

pelohello said:


> Your hair looks AWESOME!!!



Thank u!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## wheezy807

Brit ita, it looks FABULOUS!!!! It's really thick, healthy and shiny!


----------



## wheezy807

..........


----------



## Guinan

Britt, have you washed your hair yet? Did your hair revert back ok? Any heat damage?

I want to straighten my hair soooo back, but b/c I don't really have a lot of length when its curly I don't want to take the chance of heat damage and then have to cut my hair again.


----------



## Bibliophile

Britt said:


> Got my hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Britt 
Your hair looks just like the ladies on the “Motions" & “Dark & Lovely" relaxer boxes. :-D

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Bibliophile

My curlformer set...The reversion has begun:




Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Britt

pelohello said:


> Britt, have you washed your hair yet? Did your hair revert back ok? Any heat damage?
> 
> I want to straighten my hair soooo back, but b/c I don't really have a lot of length when its curly I don't want to take the chance of heat damage and then have to cut my hair again.



pelohello heyy! I washed today, and yes i have a bit more heat damage than I initially had. I'm not afraid of heat, I'm afraid I'm incompetent stylists. I think heat used sensibly for your hair texture/type you should be ok. This particular stylist ran the flat iron over my hair several times, and I don't think that was necessary. My hair was already very straight from the blow dryer all I need was 2 quick swipes with the flat iron, but the stylist was clamping my hair hard and swiping 3+ times in small sections.


----------



## Bibliophile

Bibliophile said:


> My curlformer set...The reversion has begun:
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF



Predictably the set didn't last...
I McGuyvered a bun out of it.




Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Naphy

Just took out my braids....1 week post BC


----------



## Guinan

................too late


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Scarf updo


----------



## CaramelLites

I'm really feeling my 1yr 8mth puff today


----------



## Coilystep

CaramelLites said:


> I'm really feeling my 1yr 8mth puff today


looks great.


----------



## CaramelLites

stephanie75miller said:


> looks great.



Thanks stephanie75miller I'm liking it today


----------



## Britt

My first puff

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## melahnee

Today


----------



## Coilystep

Two strand twist


----------



## MWilson569

Britt said:


> Got my hair flat ironed and trimmed yesterday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hey Britt ... Your hair looks fabulous!!! Where did you go to get your hair trimmed. I'm in need of a good trim. You can PM if you need.. thanks!!!


----------



## havilland

Low Banana pony


----------



## Guinan

Curlformer set. 1St doing this since BC. I'm surprised how straight it got my hair. I did the MHM and then I set my hair using watered down clear eco styler gel. Unfortunately I still had white spots on some of my hair. I think the next time I do this, I will use flaxseed gel.


----------



## caliscurls

That came out really nice pelohello


----------



## Coilystep

pelohello your making me want to pull my curlformers out and try a set on my hair. I haven't used them since I bc'd in August. It looks good.


----------



## Cherry89

Stopping by,  to show my progress


----------



## Bibliophile

Random impromptu “'cause I felt like it."  length check on twisted hair:



Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## MsChelle

Not feeling well resulted in 13 day old hair....excuse the dirty mirror and bare face.  Didn't look too bad for the neglect it suffered.


----------



## BostonMaria

Roller set my hair today. Loving how bouncy and super soft my hair is! No more blow drying my hair.


----------



## winona

Weekly set and style


----------



## Angelicus

Yay, I love my hair.  http://instagram.com/p/uqTxVpo2x-/?modal=true


----------



## Angelicus

double post.


----------



## CaramelLites

I was playing around with my puff cuff and did a modified  bun with bangs.


----------



## KidneyBean86

Tried to do a twist out and it came out all kinds of wrong so I decided to just wear it in a fro.

If I compare it to the pic from last month, it looks like I am seeing some progress...maybe..erplexed

Pink shirt (today) blue shirt (a month ago)

Also ignore the dirty mirror lol


----------



## Bibliophile

Wore my new sterling silver & quartz crystal hair sticks today:




Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Twisted, rolled and tucked my crochet braids, just chilling, my pimple and I, lol.


----------



## Bibliophile

shawnyblazes said:


> Twisted, rolled and tucked my crochet braids, just chilling, my pimple and I, lol.



Thanks for the style idea shawnyblazes
I'm stealing this look 

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## CaramelLites

I decided to let my fro, Ross, strut her stuff today.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty

Braidout still holdin' up!


----------



## jprayze

Pin curls


----------



## Guinan

...Too Late...


----------



## CaramelLites

Product free braid out.


----------



## pearcey

*hair nirvana after a 22 year struggle*

I could never grow hair beyond 3 years due to not knowing what to do...until now

*(4-28-2020 UPDATE FOR THOSE WHO USE QUERY FEATURE, 'NO LONGER LEAVING IN SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE AKA USING ITS  SALT FOR MY EXTREME BEACHY WAVES LOOK) after 5.5 years )*

Wash daily with suave cowabunga coconut detangling shampoo.

Approach hair as if doing a rollerset.

Using cowabunga coconut detangling shampoo as a "setting lotion"

Sectioning, comb with detangling comb, smooth down after another detangling with a rattail comb

Let "sink in"

Done

Photo is after hair is dry....around 5 hours tops to dry

About 45%-50% shrinkage. Done daily.  "Normal" shedding

Never could get a relaxer to straighten properly.  After seeing natural, I see why 

Happy growing, everyone


----------



## havilland

First braid out that kinda worked.  I air dried with kinky curly leave in and custard.  Then twisted hair overnight in about 8 twists.


----------



## LiLi

I'm loving my bun lately.


----------



## BostonMaria

Washed with Shea Moisture yucca and baobab shampoo, deep conditioned for a few hours with Sedal Ceramides (DD bought this for me in DR). Rollerset my hair and sat under the bonnet dryer for 90 minutes :-( flatironed the roots to keep the bounce and curls. 

Took forever but so worth it in the end


----------



## wavezncurlz

Spending my birthday money. The last time I had my hair done was in Dec. 2013. I haven't been up to going to the salon since the baby came. I am enjoying the change.


----------



## BostonMaria

wavezncurlz said:


> Spending my birthday money. The last time I had my hair done was in Dec. 2013. I haven't been up to going to the salon since the baby came. I am enjoying the change.



wavezncurlz your hair is gorgeous!!!
How's the baby? Did you have post partum shedding?


----------



## wavezncurlz

BostonMaria said:


> wavezncurlz your hair is gorgeous!!! How's the baby? Did you have post partum shedding?


Thanks BostonMaria!
He is a sweetheart. I can't believe he's 8 months old. He is so fun. The girls love him. 

No pp shedding yet. I am still nursing. IIRC I didn't shed until sometime after weaning.


----------



## havilland

wavezncurlz said:


> Thanks BostonMaria! He is a sweetheart. I can't believe he's 8 months old. He is so fun. The girls love him.  No pp shedding yet. I am still nursing. IIRC I didn't shed until sometime after weaning.



Your Boopie is such a CUTIE!!!!!


----------



## Victoria44

Got my hair professionally straightened for the first time since going natural  I love it! 

View attachment 282429 

View attachment 282431 

View attachment 282433 

View attachment 282435 

View attachment 282437


----------



## Amarilles

A simple pony.


----------



## curlcomplexity

OK so not from today, but I straightened my hair a couple of weeks ago. First successful straightening since going natural 2 years ago  

I kept it straight for about a week and then washed because I missed my curls


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty




----------



## Duchess007

I two-strand twisted my hair and bantu knotted the ends. Pardon the steaks of leave-in conditioner. The last pic shows the twists after some of the conditioner was absorbed. 

















Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86

My newest head wrap that I rocked today.


----------



## theRaven

bajandoc86 said:


> My newest head wrap that I rocked today.



That turban is really pretty. Where did you get it?


----------



## mscheergrl

Messy bun on 3 day old twist-out


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Used my perfect puff headband.


----------



## Maracujá

curlcomplexity said:


> OK so not from today, but I straightened my hair a couple of weeks ago. First successful straightening since going natural 2 years ago
> 
> I kept it straight for about a week and then washed because I missed my curls



curlcomplexity: Your hair looks wonderful! How did you cut layers in your hair being that you're natural?


----------



## NGraceO

Victoria44 said:


> Got my hair professionally straightened for the first time since going natural  I love it!


  a girl can only dream!!


----------



## Melaninme

Victoria44 said:


> Got my hair professionally straightened for the first time since going natural  I love it!
> 
> View attachment 282429
> 
> View attachment 282431
> 
> View attachment 282433
> 
> View attachment 282435
> 
> View attachment 282437



Victoria44...

You should love it...it looks good!


----------



## CaramelLites

Late post from last week. Puff cuff bun.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Maracujá said:


> curlcomplexity: Your hair looks wonderful! How did you cut layers in your hair being that you're natural?



Maracujá 
thank you!  

Most of the shape has to do with the way it has grown out and also the way its curled. For the most part, my hair is the same length (12-13'') all over so I guess it naturally looks layered. When I do trim though I try to only do it when its straightened.


----------



## pearcey

shawnyblazes said:


> View attachment 283095
> 
> Used my perfect puff headband.



avatars are so misleading.  

Your hair is like... WHOA!!!!!!!

awesomeness


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

pearcey said:


> avatars are so misleading.
> 
> Your hair is like... WHOA!!!!!!!
> 
> awesomeness



Lol. Id like to say thank you but thats my crochet braids.  My avatar is my a semi shrunken Wng.


----------



## Fab_Nikki

Cut my hair last Friday.  My hair had no shape and I wanted a change.


----------



## lushlady

I can't remember the last time my hair was straightened, but I went to the hair dresser a few weeks ago and this was the result.


----------



## havilland

Today's wash n go.  I finally got kinky curly knot today to play nice with Eco styler.  I'm still not sure why.  Usually it turns into a white mess.


----------



## CaramelLites

Spiced up my bun with a headband.


----------



## Vshanell

Playing around with Splat Washables.


----------



## havilland

Pokahontas said:


> Playing around with Splat Washables.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that!!!!!


----------



## TheNDofUO

I did an almost complete BC guys. Gone is the hair from my siggy


----------



## Coilystep

^^^^looks good love it


----------



## KidneyBean86

My last day of clinical so I decided to go something other than my normal fro..it's a puff.


----------



## BostonMaria

Me. My wash 'n go. My ugly Christmas sweater.


----------



## vmerie

Sorry for the bad quality.  This is an updo with my jumbo twists.


----------



## vmerie

Twist out






Anyone else have that section of hair that doesn't behave like the rest?  For me it's that piece covering my eye.  It's straighter and finer than the rest of my hair.  Holds moisture better and it is not very prone to shrinkage. erplexed  I like that it kind of creates that effect that I have layers.


----------



## msbettyboop

Omg, I successfully did a flat twist out for the first time in my life. I will post up pictures shortly. I am so delirious with happiness.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## msbettyboop

Ok, I know it's not all that but there's actually definition. Before, no matter what I did, I always ended up with a frizzy horrible mess that I couldn't go outside with. It's still a bit frizzy because they weren't completely dry when I took them down. Hopefully, I can replicate with much better results tomorrow (fingers crossed)! It only lasted a day though erplexed....



Uploaded at ImageFra.m


----------



## BostonMaria

Just a regular rollerset


----------



## Solila

******Poof******


----------



## Solila

*****Poof*****


----------



## IMFOCSD

Transitioning hair.. almost 9 months post relaxer (nape) where I cut all relaxed ends...I so can't wait to be 100% natural!


----------



## Coilystep

Did two strand twists today.


----------



## Marino

Just before henna :


----------



## vmerie

4th day twist out


----------



## NGraceO

First braid out I've ever done on my Texlaxed hair. I lovvvve.


----------



## Smiley79

NGraceO Girlllll, your hair is so pretty! Love it. Great job with it.


----------



## NGraceO

Smiley79 said:


> NGraceO Girlllll, your hair is so pretty! Love it. Great job with it.



Thank you! You are too sweet.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Sooo I cut some more.. OMG it's kinda time consuming doing this on ur own... but I am in love with my curls!! 9 months post 

Anyone thinking about transitioning go ahead you will fall in love..


----------



## Solila

NGraceO said:


> First braid out I've ever done on my Texlaxed hair. I lovvvve.



NGraceO Girl, serve! Serve!


----------



## NGraceO

Solila said:


> NGraceO Girl, serve! Serve!



Lol! Thanks boo! Can't wait to hear about your trip!!


----------



## havilland

Wash n go using pillow soft curls by miss Jessie's and Isoplus gel. Good hair day today.


----------



## kandiekj100

Trying to style these starter locs. It's okay, but will probably look much better once they're a bit fuller and are actually loc'd.


----------



## faithVA

Christmas Party Hair


----------



## Bibliophile

I had a failed twistout at work. The culprit was too much glycerin in my products. I looked like an understudy for The Cowardly Lion in “The Wiz"


Thank Heaven for emergency hair clips!


Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IMFOCSD

I am so in love with my new natural hair!


----------



## IMFOCSD

Repost..excuse the sideways pic above


----------



## Arian

Starter locs! (With two strand twists)





Sideways pic...sorry...phone upload.


----------



## sweetpea7

2nd day wash n go. My curls are very heat damaged so they lose shape at night. I wore these all day to target and everywhere else


----------



## NGraceO

The bun is BACK! On vaca near the water, and had to break my wetbun out. Haven't worn one of these since last summer.

This is on 8 week post  texlaxed hair.


----------



## havilland

Flat Ironed using Beautiful Textures Texture Management system and Chi Silk Infusion


----------



## NatRel

It's been a while since I've seen all of my hair out at once so I took down the braids and knots I sleep in and unleashed the fro.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Buns buns and more buns


----------



## IMFOCSD

My non ponytail slightly slicked back mini puff


----------



## faithVA

I wear lots of flat twist. Just keeping it simple, neat, up and out of the way.


----------



## winona

Playing around with my rollerset hair


----------



## havilland

Ponytail today.... I need new hair accessories.  I'm so boring.  Lol.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Enjoying my twa


----------



## IMFOCSD

Another wash n Girl, similar style..


----------



## msbettyboop

Started trying the mhm method. Currently on day 6. Love it! Soft, moisturised hair and can wear a wash and go without tangles and SSks..... Pic 1 - day 1, pic 2 - day 4.


----------



## wheezy807

IMFOCSD said:


> Another wash n Girl, similar style..



Love your smile, hair and selfies.  You are too cute for words...IMFOCSD


----------



## IMFOCSD

wheezy807 said:


> Love your smile, hair and selfies.  You are too cute for words...IMFOCSD



Aww Thanks!  wheezy807


----------



## Natty_Virgo

I want to add some color soon


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Inspired by GettingKinky with today's style. 2 twisted ponytails wrapped around each other. This was done on 6 day old straight hair.


----------



## havilland

Headache hair....my head hurts and I swear my hair is making it worse.  It's heavy.....ouch!

I've worn my hair like this at night 3 out of ten nights dealing with my migraines this month. It's silly but it works.


----------



## Coilystep

Today's hair


----------



## bajandoc86

My DIY crochet wig.


----------



## andromeda

bajandoc86 said:


> My DIY crochet wig.







*gasp* this is so gorgeous bajandoc86 ! And perfect timing as I was searching for crochet wigs and plan to start mine today. Ive been watching yt tutorials for the last few weeks and this comes closest to the look I want.

Can you share some details, if you dont mind?
What size/color perm rods?
Hair type & length? # packs?
Leave out? Did you blow dry first and use the same perm rod?

I  how natural yours looks


----------



## havilland

Banana clip pony today. This is a 3 day old WNG. 
I used LOC method with aloe, water and peppermint; hot six oil and Hairveda whipped cream. My hair is soooo soft.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Day 2 roller set hair. Big & voluminous...just the way I like it!


----------



## sweetpea7

msbettyboop said:


> Started trying the mhm method. Currently on day 6. Love it! Soft, moisturised hair and can wear a wash and go without tangles and SSks..... Pic 1 - day 1, pic 2 - day 4.



Great upkeep! Do you refresh it every day?


----------



## havilland

lulu97 said:


> Day 2 roller set hair. Big & voluminous...just the way I like it!



That is movie star hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

havilland said:


> That is movie star hair!



Awwwww thanks Lady! havilland


----------



## faithVA

Trying to preserve my curls for a few days by pinning them up.


----------



## bajandoc86

andromeda

Sorry for the late reply. 

I used white perm rods. The hair is cuban twist hair 16" (but I ended up cutting about 2 inches off) and I used 4 packs. In the pic above I had minimal leave out. I actually just twisted my hair (no blow dry) and pinned it to hide the edge of the cap.

Note: I sewed a netted weaving cap to a spandex dome cap to give it more stability.

Hope that helps!


----------



## LucieLoo12

I just got my Toni Daley "Gabrielle Wig" I love it! It's just like my hair pattern..




Sorry for the scary pic, I just didn't want face all over the innanet


----------



## beauti

*Cali2tx your hair is gorgeous! Is this a wash and go??*


----------



## beauti

*dp..........*


----------



## beauti

*Cali2tx your hair is gorgeous! Is this a wash and go??*


----------



## beauti

*Cali2tx your hair is gorgeous! Is this a wash and go??*


----------



## Natty_Virgo

beauti said:


> *Cali2tx your hair is gorgeous! Is this a wash and go??*



Thank you beauti your hair is gorgeous as well! Yes, it's all I know how to do  I tried a bantu knot out and I will just stick to what I know lol


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Smiley79 have you tried braidouts? I can't get a cute style with twistouts either so I gave up trying years ago.


----------



## ceecy29

Smiley79 What about using a product with a little bit of hold?


----------



## spacetygrss

@Smiley79 What are you using for your twist outs? I have to use a product with hold to get good definition. ORS Twist and Loc gel works well, as does Jamican Mango & Lime Loc and Twist gel. Both of those products give a nice, soft hold and give me a defined, sheeny twist-out. I can make a nice set of twists with just butters or gels, but twist-outs are a no go without something with good hold.


----------



## Smiley79

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Smiley79 have you tried braidouts? I can't get a cute style with twistouts either so I gave up trying years ago.



Yes i tried them and got.the same results...if not worse.



ceecy29 said:


> Smiley79 What about using a product with a little bit of hold?



I do have ecostyler gel but never used it becauase I thought it would make my hair crunchy. Im glad you  mention this point!



spacetygrss said:


> @Smiley79 What are you using for your twist outs? I have to use a product with hold to get good definition. ORS Twist and Loc gel works well, as does Jamican Mango & Lime Loc and Twist gel. Both of those products give a nice, soft hold and give me a defined, sheeny twist-out. I can make a nice set of twists with just butters or gels, but twist-outs are a no go without something with good hold.



Wow you all are really giving me hope. All I do is spray my hair with water and evoo, moisturize it with Oyin Hair Dew and then apply a small amount of Cantu Curl cream(?).
Im going to try using a product with hold and see if I experience a difference!


----------



## IMFOCSD

My shingle n go... using smooth n shine polishing curl activator gel, I love this gel so much more than ecostyler gel!


----------



## lux10023

your hair looks great

i actually picked this up at cvs and the aloe vera in it is everythang--i too like this wayyyyyyy better than ecostyler...the smell is also great...

smooth and shine is it for me...its very moisturising yet has the hold..my curls have been looking great i have my hair in this up do thingy and everyone has complimented on the style..but this gel made the look...it shiny but not to shiny...love it!!!





IMFOCSD said:


> My shingle n go... using smooth n shine polishing curl activator gel, I love this gel so much more than ecostyler gel!


----------



## Rainbow Brite

Smiley79 said:


> *The Ugly*
> 
> So this is my struggle as a natural. My hair always looks a hot mess despite me twisting, flat twisting, using product, letting it completely dry, I've tried stretching it beforehand, I've tried wet hair, dry hair....UGHHH! Trust me, it's been over 2 years now and I have tried EVERYTHING under the sun and what you see in the picture is what my natural hair *ALWAYS* looks like after a twist out. No definition, frizzy hair that's just blah.  You have no idea how frustrated it gets me... so that's why I always rock puffs because my hair never looks right. smh. To me this does not look cute or presentable. I don't know what else to do with my hair. my last straw is to try the Cherry Lola Caramel/Max Hydration Method and see what happens, if that doesn't help than I give up...I'm just gonna keep my hair braided up underneath wigs for 2015.


Do you use glycerin?

I experienced something very similar to you and I was getting sooo frustrated so I can relate!

I stopped using glycerin and my hair gradually became able to hold a curl!

Try eliminating glycerin if you use it and see how you go...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Yesterday's roller set. No comb nor heat was used.


----------



## IMFOCSD

lux10023 said:


> your hair looks great
> 
> i actually picked this up at cvs and the aloe vera in it is everythang--i too like this wayyyyyyy better than ecostyler...the smell is also great...
> 
> smooth and shine is it for me...its very moisturising yet has the hold..my curls have been looking great i have my hair in this up do thingy and everyone has complimented on the style..but this gel made the look...it shiny but not to shiny...love it!!!



Thank you lux10023 OMG I'm with you on the smooth n shine gel lol, it doesn't flake or get crunchy and it stays moist! My staple


----------



## DarkJoy

Smiley79 said:


> The Ugly
> 
> So this is my struggle as a natural. My hair always looks a hot mess despite me twisting, flat twisting, using product, letting it completely dry, I've tried stretching it beforehand, I've tried wet hair, dry hair....UGHHH! Trust me, it's been over 2 years now and I have tried EVERYTHING under the sun and what you see in the picture is what my natural hair ALWAYS looks like after a twist out. No definition, frizzy hair that's just blah.  You have no idea how frustrated it gets me... so that's why I always rock puffs because my hair never looks right. smh. To me this does not look cute or presentable. I don't know what else to do with my hair. my last straw is to try the Cherry Lola Caramel/Max Hydration Method and see what happens, if that doesn't help than I give up...I'm just gonna keep my hair braided up underneath wigs for 2015.



Aww you and your hair are cute!!

However this is all fine hair problems  tbh.  What I found helps when I really want twist out definition is to use a setting lotion like lottabody or mizani on soaking wet hair. They smooth down the cuticle and really hold the curl shape as well as resist reversion. 

Hth


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's wash n go




total_posts


----------



## Duchess007

MyAngelEyez~C~U just beautiful!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I am loving my hair. I can't tell if that's new-growth or under processing but I love it. I do need a trim though.


----------



## tashboog

This is my first diy crochet wig that I wore on yesterday .


----------



## Smiley79

Rainbow Brite said:


> Do you use glycerin?
> 
> I experienced something very similar to you and I was getting sooo frustrated so I can relate!
> 
> I stopped using glycerin and my hair gradually became able to hold a curl!
> 
> Try eliminating glycerin if you use it and see how you go...



Rainbow Brite As a matter of fact, yes!!! I used that a lot. I started the MHM so I am really switiching my regimen completely.THank you for the info. 



DarkJoy said:


> Aww you and your hair are cute!!
> 
> However this is all fine hair problems  tbh.  What I found helps when I really want twist out definition is to use a setting lotion like lottabody or mizani on soaking wet hair. They smooth down the cuticle and really hold the curl shape as well as resist reversion.
> 
> Hth



Thanks DarkJoy you are so sweet! I will keep that in mind to try.


----------



## Joigirl

My 4 day old twist out is still going strong.


----------



## BostonMaria

Cut my hair back to MBL 
I wanted a fresh, blunt cut PLUS I had to trim the heat damage that occurred back in September. No sense in having thin ends for the sake of long hair. 

From this point forward no more scissors for a year and I hope to be WL again by June.


----------



## BostonMaria

Just straightened DD's hair


----------



## spacetygrss

BostonMaria:

Wow! Both you and your daughter have gorgeous hair! How long is your daughter's hair?


----------



## DarkJoy

BostonMaria said:


> Just straightened DD's hair



...... 

No words. Just ...


----------



## BostonMaria

spacetygrss said:


> BostonMaria:  Wow! Both you and your daughter have gorgeous hair! How long is your daughter's hair?



THANK YOU! I take great pride in doing my kid's hair.  

I recently cut her hair it from classic length to hip length  It's always been long because I only trim about an inch every 2 years.  I was just thinking that I need to start doing deep conditioning since she's been asking me to straighten it more.

My other DD has TBL hair


----------



## havilland

BostonMaria said:


> Just straightened DD's hair



Thud....hit face on floor when I fell down after passing out looking at her hair and yours....

Help me!  That's some beautiful hair!!!!


----------



## havilland

Freshly deep treated hair. Air dried and repaired from holiday flat ironing. 

I did a two step protein Treatment. Clarified. Chelated. Oil rinsed. And voila! My curls reverted perfectly.


----------



## BostonMaria

havilland said:


> Thud....hit face on floor when I fell down after passing out looking at her hair and yours....  Help me!  That's some beautiful hair!!!!



Thank you! I'll have to show her this post. She will be so happy.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair (Lola) started as a twist out at the start of the day. Ended up as a big arse fro by the end.


----------



## KidneyBean86

BostonMaria said:


> Just straightened DD's hair
> 
> View attachment 291775



In awe...such beautiful hair!!


----------



## RockCreak

Since I poo'd and dc almost 2ws ago.. I really haven't done nothing else but oil scalp with sulfur 8, massage and put on a silk cap.


----------



## LivingInPeace

--------------


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Faux curly bob from a flexi rod set! Gotta keep the ends protected.


----------



## havilland

Last blow out this winter. I need to stop with the heat.  But I am loving my straight hair about now.


----------



## curlcomplexity

Perm rod set on an old stretched twist out. No heat used.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

2015 Length check. Was horrible to my hair in 2014 so I didn't retain as much as I grew. Lost about 2" of growth.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## havilland

Banana pony on second day hair. I'm so pleased with this system.  I wish I could feel comfortable about wearing my hair flat ironed more often.  But I don't want to risk heat damage


----------



## Amarilles

Messyish bun on old finger-curled hair.


----------



## beauti

*wash and go puff*


----------



## havilland

Bunny Twirly Cinnamon Bun.  Home sick today.  This is my "gotta answer the door for the mailman" style.  Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

High pony with bangs on previous flexi rod hair


----------



## Bibliophile

Did a twist-n-curl with perm rods. It has been stormy, foggy & humid all week, so I didn't unravel the twists.



Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Guinan

I tried to upload pics of my twistout but the app isnt working. I'll have to upload later


----------



## Guinan

double post


----------



## Guinan

Ok, here are the pics of my twistout. Styler was goddess curls. Sum of the pics are 1st & 2nd day hair.


----------



## Duchess007

pelohello SO SHINY!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Day 8 of a flexi rod set. It held up well even after the beach today.


----------



## mayoo

A braid-out ponytail.
I ended up braiding it up afterwards though.


----------



## havilland

Reverted ponytail after two weeks of straight hair

Here's a before and after shot of my straight pony Sunday and then today.


----------



## havilland

Duchess007 said:


> pelohello SO SHINY!!!!



I agree!  Purty hair!


----------



## cherryhair123

lulu97 said:


> Day 8 of a flexi rod set. It held up well even after the beach today.



Don't know if I'm more jealous of your beautiful hair or the fact that you live somewhere mild enough to go to the beach


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Amazing this thread is still going strong!


----------



## havilland

Last nights Bunny Bun


----------



## IMFOCSD

Shingle in go using smooth n shine polishing curl activator gel...I'm so over ecostyler gel..I love my curls and shrinkage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jumbo dutch side braid on day 4 straight hair. Didn't come out exactly like I wanted but I'll keep at it.


----------



## IMFOCSD

Me earlier.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Day 7 and still enjoying this straight hair. As I head into the 2nd week, I think I wanna do a few high buns and maybe some perm rods before I wash it.


----------



## Napp

Love my french braid


----------



## Joigirl

Braid out attempt. Can't seem to keep it was expanding. It lasts only a day or two.


----------



## Duchess007

Joigirl said:


> Braid out attempt. Can't seem to keep it was expanding. It lasts only a day or two.



I am OBSESSED with your hair. What's your regi?


----------



## Igotstripes

Joigirl said:


> Braid out attempt. Can't seem to keep it was expanding. It lasts only a day or two.




gorgeous!!! I second the motion for a regimen reveal!!


----------



## Joigirl

Duchess007 said:


> I am OBSESSED with your hair. What's your regi?



Thanks! I try to keep it simple. I Cowash weekly, deep condition (steam or hooded dryer) with each wash (alternating moisture and a light protein treatment). If I miss a week I don't trip because my hair stays pretty moisturized from cowashing. I shampoo once a month to cleanse my scalp.

Because I am beginning to gray, I use henna and indigo to color my gray about once every 2-3 months. I only apply henna to my roots to prevent loosening of my curls. 

In terms of styling, I use the same type of products for WNGs and TOs/BOs. My TOs/BOs need gel to set properly and also blend the different textures better. My HGs are listed below. I can use almost anything without coconut oil in any form.

Leave In - Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea, DB Sweet Cream LI

Butter/Creme - Sarenzo Twisting Creme, Donna Marie Buttercreme 

Styler - Hello Curly gel, UFD Curly Magic, Donna Marie Curl Creme (WNGs only)

Cowash - Tresemme Naturals 

DC- CJ Curl Rehab, CJ Repair Me, APB Blueberry Cheesecake...(anything without coconut)

Shampoo - Elucence Moisturizing, Tresemme Naturals, Tresemme Deep Clean (clarifying as needed, twice a year, very drying!)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Day 9 straight hair. Just a ballerina bun with a side bang.


----------



## CheChe1881

Dinner


----------



## Rocky91

Beautiful!! CheChe1881 is that from a curling wand?


----------



## BostonMaria

Best way to hide a bad hair day is slapping on a hat


----------



## jprayze

Wash and go ponytail


----------



## CheChe1881

Rocky91 said:


> Beautiful!! CheChe1881 is that from a curling wand?



Yes ma'am. Thank you 
I used the curling wand on blow dried hair and loved the "poopiness" that came with it. It didn't look like that at first though... I hated it when it first came out lol


----------



## Joigirl

Braid and curl.


----------



## CheChe1881

Joigirl said:


> Braid and curl.



Your curl is so pretty!! My braid out never turn out that good.
Did you use chunky or medium braids? Any particular styling products?


----------



## ForestRose

Looks like I'm gonna have to face up to the fact that something is definitely not right with my hair. I straightened it for a trim the other day and the issue with the varied lengths etc became really evident. Its harder to notice these things when your hair is kinky. If I keep going like this I will have bold patches in a few months!

My next attempt will be to get a wig (maybe a weave). If that doesn't work then I have to go to the doctor. I'm starting to think that a deficiency or hormonal is be to blame. Even when my hair was relax and I didn't care for it the issues with breakage were never this prominent.

I hate moaning about something so trivial as hair because there are so many other bigger problems in my life and the world but this is just so draining.

Hopefully one day I will be sharing my inspirational story of how I grew my hair long lol


----------



## icoeurfashion

My hair almost never looks good except when I do treatments!


----------



## beauti

*havilland what products did you use for that bun? your hair is very shiny *


----------



## shasha8685

Even though I'm not going anywhere today: dutch braids w/ gibson tuck


----------



## CluelessJL

Figured I should post a photo on my first day on the forum as a kind of starting point  Unfortunately it's also wash day so this was the best I could do!


----------



## shasha8685

Flat twist bantu knot out


----------



## havilland

beauti said:


> *@havilland what products did you use for that bun? your hair is very shiny *





Deep condition and co washing is my key to shine.  As long as my hair is deep conditioned regularly, I get bling. I use Hairveda Strinillah weekly.  


As for styling I use a spritz with water, silk aminos, aloe gel and a few drops of olive oil and peppermint oil.  Then I set the style with Eco styler pink, clear or brown gel.


----------



## GGsKin

Wash and go, put into a high puff- my go to at the moment.


----------



## Joigirl

CheChe1881 said:


> Your curl is so pretty!! My braid out never turn out that good. Did you use chunky or medium braids? Any particular styling products?



Sorry for the late reply! I used medium braids and attached small perm rods. I used a leave in (DB Vanilla Delight), butter (Jakeala Hair parfait) and a gel (Hello Curly). I have to use a light gel to get my twists to set properly. If I don't, my hair will try to revert to its natural curl pattern.


----------



## CluelessJL

Quite happy with my waves today


----------



## havilland

CluelessJL said:


> Quite happy with my waves today



Pretty pretty!!!


----------



## havilland

Messy snow day up do with my new silk headband. Love these bands from Bargain Headbands!


----------



## divachyk

Very pretty havilland. Do they shift and slide or are secure? My last silk headband moved a lot...maybe it was too large. Mine wasn't a bargain headband.


----------



## havilland

divachyk said:


> Very pretty havilland. Do they shift and slide or are secure? My last silk headband moved a lot...maybe it was too large. Mine wasn't a bargain headband.



No.  it's very secure.  i love it


----------



## KidneyBean86

Clincial day with a puff..My hair is at that stage where I can't do anything to it. Still not sure if it has grown at all..


----------



## pattyr5

In between WNG's still trying to get my twist out to act right.


----------



## Joigirl

pattyr5 said:


> In between WNG's still trying to get my twist out to act right.



Looks great to me!


----------



## faithVA

pattyr5 said:


> In between WNG's still trying to get my twist out to act right.



Looks like act right to me  Very pretty.


----------



## pattyr5

Thank you ladies, I'm still trying to get a consistent uniform result.  Like my WNG, I get a good first day but my styles don't last until the next day.


----------



## BlueNile

pattyr5 said:


> In between WNG's still trying to get my twist out to act right.



It's acting right...it's lovely!


----------



## itsallaboutattitude

pattyr5 said:


> In between WNG's still trying to get my twist out to act right.



Looks perfect to me!  Beautiful.

God is an alien, and we are living under a microscope.


----------



## havilland

My Bunny Bun was blinging the other day.  This is my go to style when my hair is straight.  My hair is so boring to me now that it's longer.


----------



## pattyr5

I'm jumping in the crazy category today. My twist out was decent when I left home....WITHOUT the umbrella. Once that water hit me if was done. 

Note to self: carry a hair tie and be ready to change up to a puff.


----------



## twolala

My fresh trim/cut


----------



## twolala

My fresh trim/cut


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> My Bunny Bun was blinging the other day.  This is my go to style when my hair is straight.  My hair is so boring to me now that it's longer.



How do you get that silky shiny hair? It's gorgeous.


----------



## jprayze

Been playing around with different buns and updos lately...protect those ends!


----------



## Guinan

Today's twistout! !! I'm VERY pleased with the results. I used goddess curls as my styler.

ETA: Ugggg!!! The pics didnt upload from my phone. I'll try again


----------



## Duchess007

pattyr5 said:


> I'm jumping in the crazy category today. My twist out was decent when I left home....WITHOUT the umbrella. Once that water hit me if was done.
> 
> Note to self: carry a hair tie and be ready to change up to a puff.



BEAUTIFUL!!! And I love that lippy on you! Is that heroine?


----------



## Duchess007

havilland said:


> My Bunny Bun was blinging the other day.  This is my go to style when my hair is straight.  My hair is so boring to me now that it's longer.



Looking amazing girl!!! 

How many attempts did it take for you to get that pic? It always takes me like a dozen to get a good shot of the back of my head.


----------



## Guinan

Finally this app is working! ! Pics of my twistout. Sorry for the sideway pics


----------



## pattyr5

Duchess007 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! And I love that lippy on you! Is that heroine?



Thanks!!  This is LUV by Kat Von D. All her colors are so vibrant.


----------



## frizzy

pattyr5 said:


> How do you get that silky shiny hair? It's gorgeous.



havilland 
I want to know too!  Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## pattyr5

I tried a braid out today. 12 hours after setting my hair was still wet. Not damp. Wet. Oh well. Frizz city for today.


----------



## havilland

pattyr5 said:


> How do you get that silky shiny hair? It's gorgeous.



Thanks


The key for me is threefold:



Start with healthy hair.  I co wash almost daily when my hair isn't straight which really took my hair to another level.  i started daily co washing about a year ago.  I also deep condition religiously, sometimes twice a week, but at least once.  this has been my routine since i started transitioning to natural and i have seen major difference in my hair's sheen and shine in the last two years or so.  (i have been known to take a day off work to deep condition my hair if i miss a day)



Start with deep conditioned hair.  I always do a two step type protein treatment the week before i flat iron.  The day I flat iron, i deep condition my hair in an intensive pre poo PRIOR to washing my hair, so the hair has no remaining residue from products.



Products.  I started using the TMS texture system when i flat iron and it is ridiculously good!  after my deep condition pre poo, i wash my hair with the shampoo and use the conditioner in the kit for 10 minutes.  i apply Chi Silk Infusion serum as my heat protectant (the kit says not to use products but I need heat protectant,....i don't care what they say.)

It took me 4 years to get a routine at home that was salon worthy AND that lasted more than a day.  happy dance happy dance......


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> Thanks  The key for me is threefold:   Start with healthy hair.  I co wash almost daily when my hair isn't straight which really took my hair to another level.  i started daily co washing about a year ago.  I also deep condition religiously, sometimes twice a week, but at least once.  this has been my routine since i started transitioning to natural and i have seen major difference in my hair's sheen and shine in the last two years or so.  (i have been known to take a day off work to deep condition my hair if i miss a day)   Start with deep conditioned hair.  I always do a two step type protein treatment the week before i flat iron.  The day I flat iron, i deep condition my hair in an intensive pre poo PRIOR to washing my hair, so the hair has no remaining residue from products.   Products.  I started using the TMS texture system when i flat iron and it is ridiculously good!  after my deep condition pre poo, i wash my hair with the shampoo and use the conditioner in the kit for 10 minutes.  i apply Chi Silk Infusion serum as my heat protectant (the kit says not to use products but I need heat protectant,....i don't care what they say.)  It took me 4 years to get a routine at home that was salon worthy AND that lasted more than a day.  happy dance happy dance......




Great advice!  I will look into TMS once I'm ready to flat iron again.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Jumbo flexi rod set


----------



## TopShelf

today vs a year ago on the 25th of this month


----------



## DarkJoy

pattyr5 said:


> I tried a braid out today. 12 hours after setting my hair was still wet. Not damp. Wet. Oh well. Frizz city for today.



Your hair is just !! Nice lippy too!


----------



## KidneyBean86

Never realized my beanie baby(my fro) was growing until I noticed my pics this afternoon. Hmm


----------



## GGsKin

Bangs and bunny tail. I ended up breaking 2 banana clips. Had to restock


----------



## Joigirl

I am learning to love shrinkage. These pics are one week apart.


----------



## DarkJoy

Joigirl said:


> I am learning to love shrinkage. These pics are one week apart.



I just fainted.


----------



## Joigirl

DarkJoy said:


> I just fainted.



Funny! Shrinkage is not so bad after all. I can't handle this straight hair. I'm ready to hop back in the shower. It is so much easier to style. I've got to sleep in perm rods tonight because my curls died overnight :-(


----------



## TheNDofUO

Fro-hawk

16 months post relaxer


----------



## TheNDofUO

I now realise you can't actually see that much of my hair in the pic... My makeup's nice, though


----------



## GGsKin

Happy with my hair after I slept with it loose and uncovered last night. Hair today.


----------



## Leesh

Testing.


----------



## Harina

Joigirl said:


> I am learning to love shrinkage. These pics are one week apart.



Stunning! Regimen please? @Joigirl


----------



## Harina

TopShelf said:


> today vs a year ago on the 25th of this month



You have a nice shaped skull!


----------



## Bibliophile

I need go lurk in the “hot girls" /Straight Hair Naturals thread.
View attachment 325014
Only 5 people were able to get my hair relaxer-straight with a flat iron.
Unfortunately 2 retired, 2 are with the Almighty & 1 lives 2,500 miles away  

ETA: I can't upload more than one picture...I need to figure this out.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

High ponytail...shrinkage is something else.


----------



## imaginary

Broke open my last purification mask last night for a quick cowash/overnight DC before twisting up my hair today. I've never seen my hair this defined before, must have been the cold acv water rinse I did after. Considering giving wash and gos another try... Eventually 
View media item 128214View media item 128213


----------



## Coilystep

imaginary said:


> Broke open my last purification mask last night for a quick cowash/overnight DC before twisting up my hair today. I've never seen my hair this defined before, must have been the cold acv water rinse I did after. Considering giving wash and gos another try... Eventually
> View media item 128214View media item 128213


Come over to the fall/winter wash n go thread we would love to have you. We have tons of tips and product suggestions.

Eta link to thread

https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-wash-n-go-challenge.740985/


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Banana clip pony.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair this afternoon after work..my patients kept asking if they could touch it...SMH


----------



## pattyr5

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair this afternoon after work..my patients kept asking if they could touch it...SMH



It does look touchable soft


----------



## Guinan

TopShelf said:


> today vs a year ago on the 25th of this month


 

Wow! Your hair grows fast. What is your reggie? Do you take vitamins?


----------



## TopShelf

pelohello said:


> Wow! Your hair grows fast. What is your reggie? Do you take vitamins?




You think so?? I think it's taking forever. 
Vitamins.....not really. I tried Hairfinity but i was never consistent and I still have half of the bottle. I found that I got the most growth when I used Rosemary oil . I mixed Rosemary herbs in Olive oil and let it sit for a few days.  Then I started oiling my scalp every other day.  My hair was always in braids either under a wig or in box braids.


----------



## HeyLynGirl

*My hair today. I dc'd  and air dried last night and curled with the flat Iron on low this morning.*


----------



## HeyLynGirl

HeyLynGirl said:


> *My hair today. I dc'd  and air dried last night and curled with the flat Iron on low this morning.*View attachment 325319


Sorry for the bold text, I promise I'm not yelling.


----------



## MsYoYo

SM CES under Cantu Shea Butter Define and Shine Custard... A little goes a long way


----------



## yaya24

Yay for pictures.

Im 9 days past my 6 months post big chop#3.

I hope this pic is not huge.


----------



## havilland

Flat iron bling bling. Yay no reversion in the rain!


----------



## MzSwift

yaya24 said:


> Yay for pictures.
> 
> Im 9 days past my 6 months post big chop#3.
> 
> I hope this pic is not huge.


 @yaya24

Very pretty!! You look so lovely!


----------



## yaya24

Thanks sis!!!
Long time




MzSwift said:


> @yaya24
> 
> Very pretty!! You look so lovely!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Right now in bed


----------



## KidneyBean86

Never knew I had so much shrinkage until this afternoon...Geez and this was just blowing it out....


----------



## pattyr5

My rollerset with roots flat ironed. Just wearing it straight to do a little dusting.


----------



## havilland

Today's Genie Ponytail. It's wash day for sure!   I'm out of ideas. Lol!


----------



## Joigirl

Harina said:


> Stunning! Regimen please? @Joigirl



I'm sorry I missed this! My regi is really simple. I follow the Curly Girl Method. I primarily cowash weekly (and DC), but I like to shampoo monthly. I also follow the LOC method but use butters as my oil. I have only straightened my hair once since going natural almost three years ago.

My go to styles are WNGs and Twist outs. I also henna and indigo my roots quarterly to cover my graying hair.


----------



## GGsKin

I recieved some tips from some lovely ladies here and took some more inspiration from Naptural85's flat twisting method. 

Hair today after taking out scarf braids and flat twists I installed yesterday. I got the least scalpy (low density problems) look thanks to these tips. I love this place. It makes the trial and error process fun, instead of just trying my patience.


----------



## pattyr5

havilland said:


> Today's Genie Ponytail. It's wash day for sure!   I'm out of ideas. Lol!




I love your hair.  The shine is mind blowing!


----------



## havilland

pattyr5 said:


> I love your hair.  The shine is mind blowing!



Thank u!  People keep asking me what kind of oil sheen I use?  LOL It's kinda funny.....


----------



## gn1g

so what are you using to make your hair so shiny?


----------



## naija24

My hair is kind of growing but at a snail's pace. 4.5 months post relaxer


----------



## havilland

gn1g said:


> so what are you using to make your hair so shiny?



Nothing.  I deep condition weekly for at least an hour, eat primarily fruits and vegetables as my diet.   My hair's shine can solely be attributed to overall health. Health of my hair itself and health of my body.  Even my mother has commented on how shiny my hair is now as compared years prior.


----------



## virtuenow

havilland said:


> Nothing.  I deep condition weekly for at least an hour, eat primarily fruits and vegetables as my diet.   My hair's shine can solely be attributed to overall health. Health of my hair itself and health of my body.  Even my mother has commented on how shiny my hair is now as compared years prior.


What deep conditioner are you using?


----------



## havilland

virtuenow said:


> What deep conditioner are you using?


I alternate between Hairveda Strinillah, Hairveda Methi Sativa two step protein treatment, or hot oil treatment. I add peppermint and silk aminos to my conditioners.   I have used these for years ...relaxed and natural. The best results came after I changed my diet and went natural.  But I had "good" results when I was relaxed (texlaxed)


Another time in my life when I had super shiny hair was when I exclusively roller set my hair and was a vegetarian.  My hair was blinging then too,....it just wasn't as long. I didn't retain past apl.


----------



## jprayze

Protective styling...My natural bun on blow dried hair and my wigs.


----------



## havilland

Curly
Banana clip pony Momma's day.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Today's braid out.


----------



## hunnychile

Been a long time since I posted in here.


----------



## hunnychile

Damn! Sorry it's so big! I was not expecting that lol


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Saturday post cardio hair


----------



## bebezazueta

Enjoying my natural hair!

Curly frohawk with 2 banana clips


----------



## beauti

*@bebezazueta congrats on your bc! Lovely hair *


----------



## bebezazueta

beauti said:


> *@bebezazueta congrats on your bc! Lovely hair *



Thanks pretty lady!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Wash&Go/Transitioning Hair.


----------



## Vshanell

Wash and go with liquid hair chalk color.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Banana clip puff on friday and blowout/flatiron yesterday.


----------



## vmerie

Hey ladies!  Been a while since I came to the forum.

Here is my twistout I wore to a wedding.


----------



## bebezazueta

2 weeks post BC & 21 months post relaxer!

Wash and go pony puff and bangs.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's twist out. By far the best one!


----------



## naija24

Dyed my hair back to black and pressed my hair!! Sorry for the crappy face, I'm really tired this morning!!


----------



## Nina_S

hunnychile said:


> Damn! Sorry it's so big! I was not expecting that lol


@hunnychile you and your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## hunnychile

Nina_S said:


> @hunnychile you and your hair is gorgeous!


That's so nice of you, thank you!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U




----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair in a tuck and pin before work yesterday morning.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair after my blowout this afternoon. Seriously, my hair has come a VERY long way thanks to this site.

Before and after...


----------



## ILuvCurls

My favorite, everyday wash 'n wear style: big, curly pony tails. They're super easy to do & only take me a couple of minutes in the morning, so my hair never makes me late for work.


----------



## Amber_moon

Just doing a length check again


----------



## shasha8685

My box braids. I'm wearing them down for a few days before I start with the bunning and all of that.


----------



## BostonMaria

Flexirod set using my handmade oatmeal gel 
This is my second attempt at a flexirod set!  I love it.  I don't even mind the frizz on top.


----------



## Amber_moon

I'm about to go onstage....


----------



## Fhrizzball

So yea, this is from snapchat. I seem to take awesome pictures with that app but on my own camera it ends up being sucky. Starting to like my color now but can't wait until it gets darker.


----------



## beauti

*Today is my one year nappiversary 




*


----------



## Fhrizzball

beauti said:


> *Today is my one year nappiversary
> 
> 
> 
> *


Happy nappiversary! I wish I had the patience for braids but I get tired of them too quickly. I had yarn locs and I didn't even last a month. SMH


----------



## beauti

Fhrizzball said:


> Happy nappiversary! I wish I had the patience for braids but I get tired of them too quickly. I had yarn locs and I didn't even last a month. SMH


*Thank you! It's been a month with these braids and I'm ready to take them out. *


----------



## Bibliophile

Failed Bantu knot out. It rained yesterday.
 
Note to self: No loose styles during hurricane season.


----------



## yaya24

Soo I went to a wedding on Saturday July 4th, and this is how I wore my hair - Its my week old flat twist-out pinned back. My friend thought I put in some time on this 5 minute hairstyle lol:


----------



## BostonMaria

Flexirod set again 
I'm sure the pool will destroy them tomorrow lol but I really wanted my hair done. Oh well at least it was free!


----------



## shasha8685

Box braid up do


----------



## CaramelLites

I finally managed to bun my natural, fine, low density hair. The key was blowing it out first. Ignore my edges that silk elements edge control stuff apparently doesn't work for me. Lol


----------



## Vshanell

Wash n go

I cut more hair than I thought over the winter. Geez the shrinkage is real


----------



## Whirledpeas

Twist out


----------



## lushlady

I got my hair colored for the first time! (Sorry for the sideways pics. They
aren't that way on my computer).
View attachment 332921 View attachment 332923 View attachment 332925 View attachment 332927 View attachment 332929


----------



## sunnydaze

@BostonMaria 

Your flexi rod sets come out really pretty. Are you flat ironing first?


----------



## Coilystep

Got kinky twists put in today


----------



## levette

A hat as an accessory in this humid weather... I almost didn't post pic because my face is puffy is this pic due to some weight gain and lack of sleep.


----------



## Joigirl

stephanie75miller said:


> View attachment 333097 Got kinky twists put in today



Love this style on you!


----------



## Joigirl

Why is my twist out banging on wash day! Had to memorialize it


----------



## Coilystep

Joigirl said:


> Love this style on you!


Thanks @Joigirl I'm enjoying it. I don't know how long I'll know how long I'll keep it.


----------



## gn1g

@Joigirl, yes it is banging.  BIG HAIR LOVER.


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Weekend hair


----------



## Bibliophile

Today's fuzzy twists


----------



## bronzephoenix

Old braid out.. half up, half down. Today is wash day.


----------



## Vshanell

Wash n go


----------



## bajandoc86

Been a loooonnng time since I last posted in this thread.

Today I rocked my Curlz World Kinkiest Curly diy wig that I styled with a perm rod set.


----------



## Godyssey

Haven't done a braid out in quite the while.  Initially, I was disappointed with the shrinkage, especially since I got a small cut a few weeks ago. But as I played with it, I began having so much fun with my huge hair today!  Dancing around and whipping it, lol!






http://[IMG]http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y306/Juliette319/1cdea97c7b067128f6af87c71e1f6469_zpsfy2rod52.jpg


----------



## ceecy29

bajandoc86 said:


> Been a loooonnng time since I last posted in this thread.
> 
> Today I rocked my Curlz World Kinkiest Curly diy wig that I styled with a perm rod set.


Aww you got the hair. Hope you like! @bajandoc86


----------



## gn1g

bajandoc86 said:


> Been a loooonnng time since I last posted in this thread.
> 
> Today I rocked my Curlz World Kinkiest Curly diy wig that I styled with a perm rod set.



hair is gorgeous, but what do you do to get your teeth soooo white?


----------



## Kiadodie

Just got a Keratin treatment and 2 inches trim. Im growing out my relaxer..wish me luck lol


----------



## IMFOCSD

Braids I installed


----------



## LBoogie85

bajandoc86 said:


> Been a loooonnng time since I last posted in this thread.
> 
> Today I rocked my Curlz World Kinkiest Curly diy wig that I styled with a perm rod set.


@bajandoc86 You're so pretty! What lippie are you wearing in this pic?


----------



## LBoogie85

Godyssey said:


> Haven't done a braid out in quite the while.  Initially, I was disappointed with the shrinkage, especially since I got a small cut a few weeks ago. But as I played with it, I began having so much fun with my huge hair today!  Dancing around and whipping it, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[IMG]http://i1024.photobucket.com/albums/y306/Juliette319/1cdea97c7b067128f6af87c71e1f6469_zpsfy2rod52.jpg


@Godyssey Love your hair! Are you natural? If so, did you do the braid out on stretched hair?


----------



## Godyssey

LBoogie85 said:


> @Godyssey Love your hair! Are you natural? If so, did you do the braid out on stretched hair?



Thanks!  I'm a natural with a Keratin treatment.  ...I _believe_ that still counts as natural.  I did the braid out on wet hair after a wash.


----------



## Maracujá

I am all braided up for the rest of the summer!


----------



## GGsKin

Here I am today in my kinky straight wig. I am loving long hair! I flat ironed it, and threw in some wand curls yesterday.


----------



## ceecy29

AbsyBlvd said:


> Here I am today in my kinky straight wig. I am loving long hair! I flat ironed it, and threw in some wand curls yesterday.View attachment 335361


You are beautiful! How do you wear your MHM hair under the wig?


----------



## GGsKin

ceecy29 said:


> You are beautiful! How do you wear your MHM hair under the wig?



Thank you. 
After washing, I saturate my hair with diluted Kinky Curly Knot Today and put in some canerows (with the tails linked together to make one canerow). Then I put a plastic bag on top. Before putting on my wig, I will add a silk scarf and stocking.


----------



## Desert Skye

I am air drying my hair after steaming with d/c


----------



## IMFOCSD

Wash n go I just did using olive oil ecostyler gel..


----------



## Bibliophile

I wore my hair in 20 Bantu knots/Chiney Bumps today:


----------



## Smiley79

I just want to say that all of you ladies look great with your various hair styles!!!


----------



## Desert Skye

Crazy hair. I had a bad day. That's all I got to say.


----------



## Blessed&higlyflavoured

bajandoc86 said:


> Been a loooonnng time since I last posted in this thread.
> 
> Today I rocked my Curlz World Kinkiest Curly diy wig that I styled with a perm rod set.




Wooowweeee


----------



## JudithO

Been sleeping on this thread... SMH... I need to post...


----------



## IMFOCSD

That moment when u pick 90° weather to blow dry/flat iron ur hair.... all that work just to throw it in a ponytail!


----------



## yaya24

Before the Labor Day BBQ at best friend's place.
*10 flat twists unraveled.*


----------



## shasha8685

My updo for the week.....


----------



## Rocky91

^^very pretty!


----------



## Smiley79

@shasha8685  Girl I love that entire look. So pretty how you styled your hair!


----------



## prettykinks

@shasha8685  I love it all!!!! You are very pretty!


----------



## tasha5951

My Wash and Go today...was not planning on wearing my hair out but then ended up leaving the house and wanting to look a little cute


----------



## Alta Angel

Wow!  You ladies look fabulous!  Love the updo @shasha8685!  I am experimenting with WNGs and I have a long way to go, but here was my hair this past Wed.


----------



## Lisa

YIKES!! I'm almost 17 months natural and I've been chopping off my relaxed in (noticed I said I've been doing it so it looks crazy anyway). I knew my hair was thin but I'm just figuring out how freaking thin my hair actually is! Plus my hair has NEVER Been This SHORT!!! My mother told me my head was too big for short hair (LOL) I wish she was still around so I could tell her she ain't never lied!!! I decided to try a wash in go since I wasn't going anywhere and BABY let me tell you it will be some time before I leave the house looking like this! But since I feel like we are all family here maybe some one can tell me what I can do in the in between grow out time! As you can tell I still haven't cut off all of the relaxed ends but I'm almost there!!! The only problem my hair is So SHORT!! I look crazy!!! And I don't know what to do with it!

Enough with the chitter chatter let me muster up some courage and show the crazy hair pictures!! I washed my hair around 7 AM with Yes to carrots and then I put some Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme on it in the shower and I let it air dry. It was around 6 PM my hair had dried but I was cooking and starting to sweat so I decided to take some picture before my hair turned on me (LOL)

Ladies any suggestions for my hair???? I usually do a roller set because that at least shows a little more length and volume. I would love to do a wash-in go because I'm so tired of sleeping in rollers!!!! My braid outs and twist outs never turn out right. Maybe next week I will post some of those ridiculous pictures!! They are actually worse than these!!






















Just wanted to add that I took a nap after cooking and my hair flatten out so tried to fluff my hair out to give it more volume and it didn't work! I lost all definition! It looked like it tried to put a comb through my hair it frizzed all over the place!!! Maybe next time I will just use Eco Styler Gel because the Miss Jessie's didn't do anything thing to stretch out the hair but I couldn't get rid of the gel cast without it frizzing (maybe it didn't work because I sweated on it before I tried to fluff...even if it had dried again before fluffing)

You ladies look so cute!! Any advice for this mop of mine?


----------



## yaya24

@Lisa wow beautiful hair fam!!!!

You have a lot of it too. 
As you know, shrinkage is too real. Lol.

Are you open to flat twists?

I ask because I've noticed that on me, flat twists show my length better than the traditional twist/braidout in the "early" stages. 
When my hair is longer (2+ yrs) I can do twist/braidouts with similar results to a flat
twist out. I still prefer flat twistouts because they are faster to do for me.

Wash and goes with shorter lengths shrink to a level 2 twa on me too... and my texture is a 4b, so it looks like I just big chopped all over again when I wash and go.


----------



## Lisa

yaya24 said:


> @Lisa wow beautiful hair fam!!!!
> 
> You have a lot of it too.
> As you know, shrinkage is too real. Lol.
> 
> Are you open to flat twists?
> 
> I ask because I've noticed that on me, flat twists show my length better than the traditional twist/braidout in the "early" stages.
> When my hair is longer (2+ yrs) I can do twist/braidouts with similar results to a flat
> twist out. I still prefer flat twistouts because they are faster to do for me.
> 
> Wash and goes with shorter lengths shrink to a level 2 twa on me too... and my texture is a 4b, so it looks like I just big chopped all over again when I wash and go.



Hi Yaya! Thanks for the reply. I'm going to go to YouTube and look at some tutorials for flat twist. I always thought a twist out and flat twists were the same thing but now I see the flat twists are more like a french braid (only with 2 strands instead of 3). Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to try it (I'm so tired of rollers I could SCREAM)! Do you do it on wet or dry hair? I recently watched Mo Knows Hair using Camille Rose Naturals and I ordered some (OK! So I order every thing she used in the tutorial...yeah I'm a soft touch ). What do you use for your flat twist?


----------



## yaya24

Yay! I found out about the ease of flat twistouts back when Nikki Mae blogged about it on naturalchica.com and never looked back.
I do them on damp hair previously stretched hair. I use Camille Rose Almond Jai twisting butter then layer on some curls Goddess Curls botanical gelle. Ive tried a few products and this combo works really well for me.


Lisa said:


> Hi Yaya! Thanks for the reply. I'm going to go to YouTube and look at some tutorials for flat twist. I always thought a twist out and flat twists were the same thing but now I see the flat twists are more like a french braid (only with 2 strands instead of 3). Thanks for the suggestion. I'm going to try it (I'm so tired of rollers I could SCREAM)! Do you do it on wet or dry hair? I recently watched Mo Knows Hair using Camille Rose Naturals and I ordered some (OK! So I order every thing she used in the tutorial...yeah I'm a soft touch ). What do you use for your flat twist?


----------



## GrenadianGal

Today at the end of the work day. Was going to wrap my bun with a braid made from Marley Hair, then decided.... Meh if the girl next to me can come to work with stringy fly away hair then I'm fine with my baby bun. Lol


----------



## IronButterfly

Lisa said:


> YIKES!! I'm almost 17 months natural and I've been chopping off my relaxed in (noticed I said I've been doing it so it looks crazy anyway). I knew my hair was thin but I'm just figuring out how freaking thin my hair actually is! Plus my hair has NEVER Been This SHORT!!! My mother told me my head was too big for short hair (LOL) I wish she was still around so I could tell her she ain't never lied!!! I decided to try a wash in go since I wasn't going anywhere and BABY let me tell you it will be some time before I leave the house looking like this! But since I feel like we are all family here maybe some one can tell me what I can do in the in between grow out time! As you can tell I still haven't cut off all of the relaxed ends but I'm almost there!!! The only problem my hair is So SHORT!! I look crazy!!! And I don't know what to do with it!
> 
> Enough with the chitter chatter let me muster up some courage and show the crazy hair pictures!! I washed my hair around 7 AM with Yes to carrots and then I put some Miss Jessie's Stretch Silkening Creme on it in the shower and I let it air dry. It was around 6 PM my hair had dried but I was cooking and starting to sweat so I decided to take some picture before my hair turned on me (LOL)
> 
> Ladies any suggestions for my hair???? I usually do a roller set because that at least shows a little more length and volume. I would love to do a wash-in go because I'm so tired of sleeping in rollers!!!! My braid outs and twist outs never turn out right. Maybe next week I will post some of those ridiculous pictures!! They are actually worse than these!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add that I took a nap after cooking and my hair flatten out so tried to fluff my hair out to give it more volume and it didn't work! I lost all definition! It looked like it tried to put a comb through my hair it frizzed all over the place!!! Maybe next time I will just use Eco Styler Gel because the Miss Jessie's didn't do anything thing to stretch out the hair but I couldn't get rid of the gel cast without it frizzing (maybe it didn't work because I sweated on it before I tried to fluff...even if it had dried again before fluffing)
> 
> You ladies look so cute!! Any advice for this mop of mine?



I don't know what you are looking at in the mirror, but these photos look gorgeous!  I would die to have curls like you have.  Personally, I think since this is your first time having hair this short, it's going to take a minute for your brain to translate to your eyes how pretty your hair really is.  If I were you, I'd just keep cutting off those relaxed ends and taking care of the rest.  Give yourself some time to get used to the "new" you.


----------



## Lisa

IronButterfly said:


> I don't know what you are looking at in the mirror, but these photos look gorgeous!  I would die to have curls like you have.  Personally, I think since this is your first time having hair this short, it's going to take a minute for your brain to translate to your eyes how pretty your hair really is.  If I were you, I'd just keep cutting off those relaxed ends and taking care of the rest.  Give yourself some time to get used to the "new" you.



Thank you IronButterly! That is very  nice of you to say.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Um, I just took down my Bradelocs. I look crazy so that's why my face is not in the picture.


----------



## CluelessJL

Please excuse the bad photo, weird angle and poor lighting! 

This is what my hair's doing at the moment after I leave it in two or three flat twists overnight. The top few inches are very under processed & new growth and have a nice wave. The middle kind of falls out and goes pretty straight. And the last few inches diligently curl


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Quick up do it literally took like 5 minutes


----------



## Caramel74

BeautifulFlower said:


> *BTW Ladies....There's an LHCF App available for Android and iPhone!!!! This is how the ladies are posting on the go. *
> 
> I remember during my agressive hair growing days, I thought my hair would look great all the time and should feel great all the time based on what I saw in some of my hair idols pics. I only saw glamour pics, not the everyday hair pics.
> 
> If my Hair didn't look a certain way or feel like the way some of the ladies hair looked, I thought I may be doing something wrong.
> 
> The reality...some days are better than others but most days my hair is not glamourous.
> 
> So post your everyday hair...ponytails, buns, braidouts, flat ironed, nappy, pretty, crazy, and everything in between....
> 
> I'm stretching to manage the new growth so I straighten my hair but i cant seem to control the nap in the back...oh well...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new growth!
> 
> Most days I don't look very glamorous either. My hair is always in a wet bun. So this pic is right now but it's a little manipulated. My hair is very tight fine curls. I let it air dry 80%, then I use my hands to stretch it out (not going all the way through) and use the blow dryer about 6 inches from my hair (so it's not direct heat). And this picture is the next day after sleeping with it in a bun. I have to let it loose and wear it down and allow it to be dry because a constant wet bun is not good to do and is also emotionally distressing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Caramel74

CluelessJL said:


> Please excuse the bad photo, weird angle and poor lighting!
> 
> This is what my hair's doing at the moment after I leave it in two or three flat twists overnight. The top few inches are very under processed & new growth and have a nice wave. The middle kind of falls out and goes pretty straight. And the last few inches diligently curl



Wow, it's really long!


----------



## CluelessJL

Caramel74 said:


> Wow, it's really long!



Thank you!


----------



## Caramel74

for Lisa,
You could have some hair extensions braided in for now. Not the ones that will damage your hair, just simply hair braided in to about shoulder length. My friend did that and she got some good length in a matter of months, plus you'll feel good while it's growing.


----------



## CluelessJL

Last night I used a curling iron to straighten my hair and curl the ends for a fancy work event - first time I've used the iron in months. Threw it in a loose ponytail overnight and this is how it's looking this morning (sorry for the hotel barhroom shot!). Love how long it looks!


----------



## GGsKin

Ok I am excited now I've finally got this thing on my head. I had to rebraid my hair to make it fit. Now just to overcome the crusties lol...my new kinky straight lace wig!. 18" but I've cut face framing layers. I've tweaked a fair bit. This is the hair after 4 bantu knots. ETA: extra light density, graduating to light.


----------



## Lisa

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok I am excited now I've finally got thus thing on my head. I had to rebraid my hair to make it fit. Now just to overcome the crusties lol...my new kinky straight lace wig!. 18" but I've cut face framing layers. I've tweaked a fair bit. This is the hair after 4 bantu knots.View attachment 341223



Wait!!! That's a lace wig??? That's one heck of a *great *instillation. I can't tell and that is a close up picture! How did you do that?


----------



## GGsKin

Lisa said:


> Wait!!! That's a lace wig??? That's one heck of a *great *instillation. I can't tell and that is a close up picture! How did you do that?



Thanks for that @Lisa I make a good student, it's not perfect but I am trying. 1) I braided my hair so it laid as flat as I could get it. I've wrapped it with a silk scarf. 2) On top of that is a stocking I've tinted with some liquid foundation. 3) I used spirit gum to attach the front of the unit in front of my natural hairline.

I also bleached the knots on the wig and then had to go back and touch up the terrible roots I created.


----------



## Coilystep

Here is my Halloween look. I brought this lace front for today. I like it a lot but probably won't wear again.


----------



## ilong

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok I am excited now I've finally got this thing on my head. I had to rebraid my hair to make it fit. Now just to overcome the crusties lol...my new kinky straight lace wig!. 18" but I've cut face framing layers. I've tweaked a fair bit. This is the hair after 4 bantu knots. ETA: extra light density, graduating to light.
> 
> View attachment 341223


Wow!!  You did a fabulous job - had you not posted that it was a wig - I wouldn't have guessed.   Beautiful!


----------



## GGsKin

Thank you @ilong.


----------



## Britt

Last week Silk press
Yesterday twist out - excuse the bindi on my forehead. We had a Diwali party at work yesterday.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's twist out 

It's getting fuller/bigger the further I get into this transition....


Edit: Twist out day 2


----------



## bluenvy

High messy bun I been wearing these last few days


----------



## jprayze

Blow dried and curled my hair with flat iron


----------



## summerof1990

Can't wait until I can muster up some confidence to post my hair!


----------



## KidneyBean86

today's hair


----------



## faithVA

A twist out on dry hair using Natural Oasis tea spritz


----------



## InBloom

faithVA said:


> A twist out on dry hair using Natural Oasis tea spritz
> 
> View attachment 344681




That is really pretty @Faithva


----------



## faithVA

InBloom said:


> That is really pretty @Faithva


Thank you. I think I'm finally turning things around.


----------



## Kiadodie

Wash, set and flat iron.


----------



## bluenvy

The crazy!


----------



## NaturalMuurmaid

*MUURMAID OIL FOR SALE DEC. 15th!! *
----------------------------------------------

_*Muurmaid Oil is an all natural, cruelty free hair stimulant that treats dandruff & dry and itchy scalp, aids in hair growth, makes hair more manageable, replenishes moisture for stronger and healthier hair, and repairs damage for thicker and shinier hair. *_

*Benefits:*
 Promotes Hair Growth
 Length Retention
 Makes hair more manageable
 Stimulates hair follicles
 Perfect daily moisturizer & sealant
 Great pre-poo & hot oil treatment
 Ends split ends
 Great for ALL hair types 
**just to name a few**

--------------------------------------------------- 

*All Ingredients are 100% Pure & Organic:*
Jamaican Black Castor Oil
Babassu Oil
Peppermint Oil
Olive Oil
Black Peppercorn
Rosemary Leaves 

---------------------------------------------------
*** VISIT: WWW.INSTAGRAM.COM/NATURALMUURMAID FOR GIVEAWAY DETAILS!!! ***


----------



## shasha8685

Me in Freetress Heaven


----------



## IMFOCSD

Hair taken down from a puff..I see a little growth from last month!


----------



## Victoria44

Straightened my hair recently and had ridiculously thin ends from holding on to damaged hair for years ... After enjoying the length for two weeks I cut it off and my ends feel great! Back to curly now and will eventually trim a little more to get a better shape


----------



## lux10023

gorg!!!!!!!! 




Victoria44 said:


> Straightened my hair recently and had ridiculously thin ends from holding on to damaged hair for years ... After enjoying the length for two weeks I cut it off and my ends feel great! Back to curly now and will eventually trim a little more to get a better shape
> View attachment 345407 View attachment 345409 View attachment 345411 View attachment 345413


----------



## Caramel74

My tension blowout: Conditioner Wash
                                       Apply leave in (Infusium) to towel dried hair
                                       Seal with Argan oil
                                       Allow to dry with shrinkage 70-80%
                                       Stretch, hold hair and blowdry (indirect heat about 3 inches)


----------



## bluenvy

Wow you hair is thick and beautiful @Victoria44! Aww why you cut off sooo much


----------



## CaramelLites

Braid out


----------



## levette

Flat iron


----------



## Britt

Twist out on Friday using Camille rose gel. I loved the results, and my second day hair was nice, shiny and defined.


----------



## lavaflow99

Flat ironed hair (with trim) after sew in removed


----------



## Harina

Victoria44 said:


>



Oh my. So much pretty hair in this thread but this is just gorgeous. I just love kinky wooly hair textures. It is so uniquely beautiful, natural or straight.


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Ponytail on flat ironed hair. Happy I'm getting a little hang time again ☺


----------



## Joigirl

Twist and Curl held up well with Lotus By Alesia Whipped Shea Soufflé and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. This is day 3. I love this combo!


----------



## trclemons

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 346169 Twist and Curl held up well with Lotus By Alesia Whipped Shea Soufflé and Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic. This is day 3. I love this combo!



Your hair is ridiculously gorgeous!!!


----------



## Britt

Twist out today


----------



## FollicleFanatic

Everyone's hair in here is 

This is a twistout from the summer, no one in my real life would care about this pic lol


----------



## CluelessJL

I am 20 weeks post relaxer and considering transitioning - looks like this bit made the decision for itself!


----------



## Dalisha

Here's a perm rod set that I did yesterday. For my 1st time it came out pretty well. I was happy with the results!!!  (Excuse my bare restroom, in the process of moving)


----------



## faithVA

Dalisha said:


> Here's a perm rod set that I did yesterday. For my 1st time it came out pretty well. I was happy with the results!!!  (Excuse my bare restroom, in the process of moving)
> View attachment 348099 View attachment 348101


That is so cute. I love curls and big hair.


----------



## LaughingOctopus

Protective style 2016. Excuse the bigness and the resting B face.


----------



## MzSwift

@LaughingOctopus 
Get it, girl!!


----------



## scarcity21

AbsyBlvd said:


> Ok I am excited now I've finally got this thing on my head. I had to rebraid my hair to make it fit. Now just to overcome the crusties lol...my new kinky straight lace wig!. 18" but I've cut face framing layers. I've tweaked a fair bit. This is the hair after 4 bantu knots. ETA: extra light density, graduating to light.
> 
> View attachment 341223


@AbsyBlvd is this silk or lace front? And is it from clw?


----------



## GGsKin

scarcity21 said:


> @AbsyBlvd is this silk or lace front? And is it from clw?



This one is the full lace from PremierLW.


----------



## scarcity21

AbsyBlvd said:


> This one is the full lace from PremierLW.


@AbsyBlvd wow it looks like silk base.  Very natural looking, how long did it take before u received it?


----------



## GGsKin

scarcity21 said:


> @AbsyBlvd wow it looks like silk base.  Very natural looking, how long did it take before u received it?



Thanks, I did a fair bit of tweaking. I ordered custom, so about 4 weeks.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Well it's not my hair today but I got married a few weeks ago and this was my wedding day hair


----------



## faithVA

NowIAmNappy said:


> Well it's not my hair today but I got married a few weeks ago and this was my wedding day hair


Very Nice & Congratulations!


----------



## Guinan

Various hairstyles over a course of a couple of weeks. I'll try to post the pics in the order of when the style was worn.

Everything was started by doing a twistout and then it was combed out


----------



## Britt

This has been a saving grace for a few days. My boo isn't crazy about it tho, he likes the twist out. Ughh more work lol


----------



## Smiley79

It looks cute on you @Britt  and ofcourse your twist outs are pretty too. 
I agree with you that buns are the best thing ever! I did my bun on Sunday after washday and have been rocking it all week. Easy breezy!


----------



## beauti

*@Britt I like it! Please share what products you used to get this look? TIA*


----------



## Britt

Smiley79 said:


> It looks cute on you @Britt  and ofcourse your twist outs are pretty too.
> I agree with you that buns are the best thing ever! I did my bun on Sunday after washday and have been rocking it all week. Easy breezy!


Thank you !!!! Yes, it's so easy to do.


beauti said:


> *@Britt I like it! Please share what products you used to get this look? TIA*


@beauti sure! I wash and condition as usual and then I use the Camille Rose Curl Fresh as a leave in generously applied in sections. This detangles and smoothes the hair. Then I applied a little oil to. I follow up with the Camille Rose curl maker on the top and edges and comb it back into an elastic and tie it down. After I remove the scarf my hair is damn near shellaced to my scalp lol. These pics are two days after my wash day. At night I just throw on my scarf. In the morning if there are any frizzes, I apply a small amount of gel and then put on my scarf. I do not comb out the hair after it's washed and styled, b/c it will swell up. HTH


----------



## beauti

*@Britt thank you! I keep hearing great things about this Camille Rose curl maker.  I'm gonna give it a try. I get the same look if I use gel but after a day it dries my hair out.*


----------



## Britt

beauti said:


> *@Britt thank you! I keep hearing great things about this Camille Rose curl maker.  I'm gonna give it a try. I get the same look if I use gel but after a day it dries my hair out.*


YESSSS, Eco styler would give me the same effect but leave my hair harder... the curl maker doesn't do that. I will say, I had some flakes in my hair on Tuesday. It's probably from the curl maker. I ended up swiping some oil on my hair to cover it but my hair isn't hard at all.


----------



## Smiley79

Britt said:


> YESSSS, Eco styler would give me the same effect but leave my hair harder... the curl maker doesn't do that. I will say, I had some flakes in my hair on Tuesday. It's probably from the curl maker. I ended up swiping some oil on my hair to cover it but my hair isn't hard at all.



I agree about the Eco styler...smh, leaves my hair hard as a helmet. I have been trying the  because it's such mild hold. And the scarf technique sets the bun wonderfully. When I'm done with the ORS, I will try the Camille Rose curl maker. Thanks for sharing your method.


----------



## Britt

Smiley79 said:


> I agree about the Eco styler...smh, leaves my hair hard as a helmet. I have been trying the View attachment 349093 because it's such mild hold. And the scarf technique sets the bun wonderfully. When I'm done with the ORS, I will try the Camille Rose curl maker. Thanks for sharing your method.


you're welcome!


----------



## caribeandiva

Britt said:


> Twist out today


You are gorgeous!


----------



## caribeandiva

Wet wash and go using Eco styler gel (olive oil version)


----------



## Britt

caribeandiva said:


> You are gorgeous!



@caribeandiva  Awwwwwwwwwwww thank you so muchhhhh!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is one of those "Ooh her hair is so cute and neat, I should do my hair like that too" late night YouTube video watching hairstyles. One day I'm going to stop doing this to myself lol


----------



## Guinan

2Wks worth of hairstyles


----------



## Guinan

The rest of the hairstyles!!!


----------



## Godyssey

Last night after a wash.

My husband said I looked like "clap, clap, Craig!" Lol!





Today, after my workout.  It got drenched but held up okay.


----------



## shasha8685

Because I'm rough and stuff with my afro puff.... lol


----------



## shasha8685

My puff after I tried shingling. My curls are popping today!


----------



## Guinan

Finished installing mini twists yesterday. Took me a course of 3days. I could of finished in one day but I didn't feel like it.


----------



## imaginary

So even though I'm eternally impatient and didn't let it dry fully, this has to be the best curlformer set I've ever achieved 

View media item 128647View media item 128645


----------



## Sophisto

My new quick go to hairstyle...


----------



## Damaris.Elle

This was a wash and go turned braid-out (I let my hair dry about 70 percent, then braided it into two french braids and left the braids in overnight) I did with Tresemme Luxurious Moisture conditioner with coconut oil and Olive Oil Ecostyler. You can't really see it that well in the picture, but I LOVE how my curls turned out today. I think I'll use this braid-out method from now on.


----------



## levette

Side bang and bun for the rainy weather


----------



## Des Nichole

I wish my hair looked as good as y'alls on your "bad hair" days...lol!


----------



## Smiley79

This thread reminds me why we pay $6.50 each year. I love to see these raw everyday hair pictures showcasing your hair styles and progress.


----------



## Janet'

...My latest rollerset. I think every time I do one, it gets better...


----------



## Des Nichole

My bunny tail puff for today


----------



## Rastafarai

Janet' said:


> ...My latest rollerset. I think every time I do one, it gets better...View attachment 355785



Yes, indeed. I love how it frames your face. And what a beautiful smile!

All of you ladies are absolutely gorgeous! #Blackdontcrack

Thanks for sharing....!


----------



## Janet'

Rastafarai said:


> Yes, indeed. I love how it frames your face. And what a beautiful smile!
> 
> All of you ladies are absolutely gorgeous! #Blackdontcrack
> 
> Thanks for sharing....!



A www!  Thankssssss!!!


----------



## caribeandiva

Janet' said:


> ...My latest rollerset. I think every time I do one, it gets better...View attachment 355785


Your hair makes me miss my blonde hair!!


----------



## GGsKin

My hair today. I did a henna treatment on Sunday and DCd overnight with AOWC.


----------



## Guinan

I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I used two heat protectants: chi iron guard and sleek essentials. I love the results. I'm hoping to keep it straight for 2wks and then do it again. I added comparison pics from the last time I flat-ironed (Oct 2015).


----------



## GGsKin

pelohello said:


> I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I used two heat protectants: chi iron guard and sleek essentials. I love the results. I'm hoping to keep it straight for 2wks and then do it again. I added comparison pics from the last time I flat-ironed (Oct 2015).



Your hair is growing nicely. Lovely job you did with the flat iron.


----------



## lavaflow99

14 months post relaxer.  Flat ironed after weave taken out (stylist trimming away relaxed ends so length looks about the same about about 12 weeks ag0).


----------



## shasha8685

Side puff (my twist out today was a fail)


----------



## Vshanell

Hey ladies! It's been awhile since I've been in here. Everyone is looking great! Here's my wash n go from last week


----------



## shasha8685

Trying to figure how I feel about this wash and go....


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Wash n' go I just did with TreSemme Flawless Curls Conditioner, coconut oil and Olive Oil Ecostyler...my hair is still pretty wet but I like how elongated and defined my curls are. I was not light-handed with the conditioner at all lol so I might have to spritz with water again later if it doesn't soak in eventually.


----------



## KidneyBean86

I washed my hair and attempted to blow out my own hair today. Epic fail!  I realized that my shrinkage is insane though. So, when I get close to WL it'll still look like a TWA.


----------



## mandii

I big chopped yesterday after a year of transitioning.  The shrinkage is real... lol


----------



## Melaninme

mandii said:


> I big chopped yesterday after a year of transitioning.  The shrinkage is real... lol


@mandii

 Pretty!


----------



## Coilystep

So I wanted to try a fro here are my results.  It's a little lopsided but I will keep trying.


----------



## MzSwift

@Smiley79 
Very pretty! 

@mandi
Congratulations!!

@stephanie75miller 
Looking good!  I've found my best fro came from stretching my hair via banding and then using my wide toothed comb to comb it out from the bottom sections to the top.  HTH!


----------



## Smiley79

Awww Thanks @MzSwift


----------



## Guinan

@Smiley79 , your hair looks really pretty in the above pic. The flower adds such a beautiful touch.


----------



## Smiley79

thank you so much @pelohello


----------



## ParagonTresses

6 day old braid out that can't wait to be washed out today.


----------



## Victoria44

Decided to straighten my hair for my 25th bday this weekend since I usually wear it curly. I tried out a new stylist and I love the results! She trimmed an inch off the length and deepened my layers a little bit. She was very gentle and used minimal heat. I was impressed!


----------



## GGsKin

_@Victoria44 Just gorgeous _


----------



## InBloom

Victoria44 said:


> View attachment 358665 Decided to straighten my hair for my 25th bday this weekend since I usually wear it curly. I tried out a new stylist and I love the results! She trimmed an inch off the length and deepened my layers a little bit. She was very gentle and used minimal heat. I was impressed!




Drool-worthy.  Just super pretty!!!!


----------



## Victoria44

@AbsyBlvd @InBloom Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Smiley79

@Victoria44  Love it!!!!! You're giving us hair goals!


----------



## GGsKin

You rocking it tho @Smiley79. Love the hashtags


----------



## nothidden

Ladies, take pics to document your progress.  I am literally in shock at the growth I experienced over the past year.  I honestly think my hair was overmoisturized (though I loved MHM while I did it) and that this regimen or my implementation of it slowed my progress. 

Anyway, here is my growth since 4/14.  The black and white was taken in 4/15 and the larger pic was taken today.


----------



## wheezy807

@nothidden that's awesome! Excellent progress!


----------



## nothidden

wheezy807 said:


> @nothidden that's awesome! Excellent progress!


Thanks


----------



## KidneyBean86

The crazy...lol...


----------



## LinglingStar

First time posting! Hi hi ^_^. Finally starting to figure out how to get my hair to curl on its own. Really appreciate the wisdom from this site.


----------



## futureapl

LinglingStar said:


> First time posting! Hi hi ^_^. Finally starting to figure out how to get my hair to curl on its own. Really appreciate the wisdom from this site.
> View attachment 360907


 
Your hair looks lovely. Any tips? I don't know how to make my hair curl on its own.


----------



## bajandoc86

First time wearing my hair in any kind of style in 5 months. Will be back in cornrows tonight courtesy of my mama.

High Bun (no stuffing). The grey hairs are just multiplying like weeds.


----------



## nothidden

LinglingStar said:


> First time posting! Hi hi ^_^. Finally starting to figure out how to get my hair to curl on its own. Really appreciate the wisdom from this site.


It took me over a year to get my curls to define like I want.  Now I can focus on length.


futureapl said:


> Your hair looks lovely. Any tips? I don't know how to make my hair curl on its own.


@futureapl, per your question to @LinglingStar, the turning point for me was technique.  I used to work in one big puff, but now I work in sections.  And lastly what really, really helped was smoothing the product thru my sections instead of raking.  I have to make sure product thoroughly saturates every strand.


----------



## niknakmac

Date night hair the other day.


----------



## niknakmac

Victoria44 said:


> View attachment 358665 Decided to straighten my hair for my 25th bday this weekend since I usually wear it curly. I tried out a new stylist and I love the results! She trimmed an inch off the length and deepened my layers a little bit. She was very gentle and used minimal heat. I was impressed!



gawgess!!!


----------



## jennifer30

nothidden said:


> Ladies, take pics to document your progress.  I am literally in shock at the growth I experienced over the past year.  I honestly think my hair was overmoisturized (though I loved MHM while I did it) and that this regimen or my implementation of it slowed my progress.
> 
> Anyway, here is my growth since 4/14.  The black and white was taken in 4/15 and the larger pic was taken today.


Your hair is really pretty..how long did it take you grow out the big chop picture? I am inspired.


----------



## nothidden

jennifer30 said:


> Your hair is really pretty..how long did it take you grow out the big chop picture? I am inspired.


Thank you.  I hit 2 years in April.  I have been natural for ages, but wanted to see what my hair would do if I grew it out.


----------



## LinglingStar

futureapl said:


> Your hair looks lovely. Any tips? I don't know how to make my hair curl on its own.



Thanks!! 

It has taken me forever to figure out these curls lol I figured out that my hair needs shampoo so it can take in water. I also wet my hair everyday and kind of shake my hair in the shower ( after a little detangling) and it helps set the curls.


----------



## KinksAndInk

My wash n go bun from the other day. Today my hair is not cooperating.


----------



## nothidden

KinksAndInk said:


> My wash n go bun from the other day. Today my hair is not cooperating.


Nice bun though...


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I decided I was going to press and flat iron my hair for a wedding this weekend.

One section braided after I blowdried and used a pressing comb

Pressed and flat-ironed...I didn't get it as straight as I would have liked...but I'm happy with the thickness and growth I see. 
 

I feel like I can claim waist length or if at least brushing waist length


----------



## KinksAndInk

@Noelle01 your hair is beautiful


----------



## KinksAndInk

nothidden said:


> Nice bun though...


Thank you


----------



## Damaris.Elle

KinksAndInk said:


> @Noelle01 your hair is beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Damaris.Elle

I wore my hair in a side dutch braid for most of the weekend. I had already started taking my hair down when I decided it would be a good idea to take a picture lol:


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Tried a braid out. It has been a while, I rarely try those bc I end up wearing them in updo (usually not pleased by the results) but not this time.
Can't managed to have better pictures...


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Braid out 5 sections too but on dry hair (yesterday damp) was in a rush so updo :
   
When I take it down :
 
Prepare it to shower (looks like Patrick Star ninja mode) :
  
Bantu knot for the night


----------



## Damaris.Elle

Braid-out done on dry hair


----------



## shasha8685

My wash and go for the evening.....


----------



## Alta Angel

Me and my braid out at The Capitol.


----------



## melahnee

Hadn't taken a length check pic in a while! I believe I'm scraping wastlength. My hair doesn't really look this thin girl either, also I shower it with oil lol.


----------



## NaturalShe94

My hair today. Protective styling more now because I trimmed my ends last night and literally trimmed from an inch and a half past waist length to barely touching waist length


----------



## Kiadodie

My FIRST flat twist so please don't judge. I'm trying to save my hair from heat. This is the third day so its starting to get a little poofy,


----------



## Kiadodie

Noelle01 said:


> I wore my hair in a side dutch braid for most of the weekend. I had already started taking my hair down when I decided it would be a good idea to take a picture lol:
> 
> View attachment 361805
> View attachment 361807
> View attachment 361809



SOOO cute, I'm going to try this!


----------



## Rastafarai

Today's hair style for work - braidout on stretched hair. I braided in about 7 plaits and let it set for 10 hours or so. For moisture, I used some concocted spritz (mixture of SiameseTwist and Mielle's Organics leave ins) and SiameseTwists Cupuacu Carrot moisturizer. For my ends I used Natty Naturals Nappy Creme and some Kj Naturals Jamaican Jelly.

P.S. Yes, I was nakkid in the bathroom...lol. I do my hair before I dress, so sorry!


----------



## beingofserenity

Italiano said:


> My FIRST flat twist so please don't judge. I'm trying to save my hair from heat. This is the third day so its starting to get a little poofy,



I can't see the pics


----------



## Guinan

My twistout last week


----------



## niknakmac

pelohello said:


> My twistout last week




I love your color!  Your twist out looks gorgeous.


----------



## Guinan

sweetnikki_6 said:


> I love your color!  Your twist out looks gorgeous.



Thank you!!!


----------



## melahnee

I'm having a lot of fun on this hair coloring journey. Currently lighter than I ever thought I would/could go!


----------



## levette

My roller set That I did.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So this happened


----------



## MzSwift

Wow, that's a deep undercut!! Are you just gonna rock puffs to show it off? Oh, I guess you could also do one-sided styles too. Have fun with it!


----------



## Guinan

4Th of July bun and today's top knot


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> Wow, that's a deep undercut!! Are you just gonna rock puffs to show it off? Oh, I guess you could also do one-sided styles too. Have fun with it!


Thanks and I plan on trying different styles lol. Puffs are for lazy days lol.


----------



## Joigirl

My ponytail...


----------



## Alta Angel

I've been wearing mini-medium twists for the summer.  Since WNG's just don't seem to work for me, this was another way for me to take a break.  I retwist every two weeks and "wrap" them at night.  I plan on doing this for the rest of the year at least.  BSL by the end of 2017 or bust!!!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Alta Angel said:


> I've been wearing mini-medium twists for the summer.  Since WNG's just don't seem to work for me, this was another way for me to take a break.  I retwist every two weeks and "wrap" them at night.  I plan on doing this for the rest of the year at least.  BSL by the end of 2017 or bust!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367637 View attachment 367639 View attachment 367641



Youre quite beautiful! Love your twists.


----------



## Alta Angel

Thank you!!! @shawnyblazes


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Haven't posted in a while but here's my bun today


----------



## Sharpened

Here is my yawnworthy hair:


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Just an old wash n go.


----------



## shasha8685

Me and my mini twists


----------



## nothidden

whosthatcurl said:


> So this happened


Wow...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

shasha8685 said:


> Me and my mini twists
> 
> View attachment 368883



Youre rocking these twists really well

 This is the length my hair shrinks to in twists and I dont like it, so I never wear them but you have me seriously considering doing so now. Beautiful!!!

@shasha8685


----------



## Fine 4s

Fine 4s said:


> This thread can get crazy long!
> With that said...here's my today hair.
> Too lazy to do my twists last night...
> 
> Washed and DC'd overnight with AOHSR, this AM rinse and used RouxPC. Applied Rusk leave-in followed by coconut oil and a lil' Jojoba oil. Put two bobby pins to secure/anchor my scrunchi and use it as a 'bubble.' Then made 4 twists, wrap them around my scrunchi and secure with pins. No gel.
> I'll be wearing it this way all week and this weekend, repeat in prep for twists.



LOL good to see old pics....
I wonder what my hair would look like today if I did this...hmmm...


----------



## shasha8685

Loving headwraps right now


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Me and my everyday hair


----------



## Guinan

JUICY BUNNING IT TODAY!!!

Eco styler was used. I had a twistout and then combed it out.


----------



## Rocky91

i haven't posted in a while cause there's nothing much to show but here's my regular degular TWA. i was so committed to this selfie i walked all up and down my classroom tryna get some good light 
 

http://[URL=http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/rbjlevy/media/Photo%20on%208-23-16%20at%2012.20%20PM_zpsqwbtxlyj.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah313/rbjlevy/Photo%20on%208-23-16%20at%2012.20%20PM_zpsqwbtxlyj.jpg


----------



## KidneyBean86

Today I did a light blow dry after washing my hair. I'm convinced it's hasn't grown at all. And I also had to stand on my tip toes in order to take the picture.


----------



## Rocky91

I'm about to go out and thought the light in my room was hella flattering right now lol

Normally don't wear glasses to the club but these gold Michael Kors is fiyah so I'm leaving them


----------



## Sharpened

DH is willfully useless and children asleep, so I had to take the progress pics:






Getting an inch growth is a rare event for me.


----------



## Carmelella

Victoria44 said:


> View attachment 358665 Decided to straighten my hair for my 25th bday this weekend since I usually wear it curly. I tried out a new stylist and I love the results! She trimmed an inch off the length and deepened my layers a little bit. She was very gentle and used minimal heat. I was impressed!


bling!!


----------



## Joigirl

Waning days of wash n go season. I can't wait to do some twist outs and braid outs.


----------



## shasha8685

Marvelling at the expansion of my fro.
......I've only been natural for 7 months......


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Hi guys I did a lenght check today on my youtube channel. My texlaxed hair is air dried in this video. Please,check it out. I think am hitting mbl,yeeeess:


----------



## AkosuaBabe

Joigirl said:


> View attachment 372671 Waning days of wash n go season. I can't wait to do some twist outs and braid outs.


GORGEUSSSSS CURLS WOOOOWWW


----------



## Damaris.Elle

My ponytail after going to the gym...I had a braid-out on blow-dried hair and I used Shea Moisture's Curl Souffle. I think it held up pretty well for me going to the gym.


----------



## overtherainbow

Conservative hair for day

Big old, obnoxious hair for night


----------



## MzSwift

@overtherainbow 

Your big, obnoxious hair rocks!


----------



## Sharpened

When I have to comb my hair, it is always a bad hair day.
Here it is damp:









...and dry:








I am not combing my hair again until Thanksgiving, ugh!


----------



## Guinan

Wng puff.  I used  a ribbon tie as my holder and eco for my edges. My hair was french rolled in the back, so my curls are stretched. Curl marker was used as my styler


----------



## Sharpened

Back to normal growth rate:


----------



## Guinan

whosthatcurl said:


> So this happened



How's your undercut treating u? Is the maintenance a pain?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

pelohello said:


> How's your undercut treating u? Is the maintenance a pain?


I still love it, although I don't have any designs anymore  Maintenance is still pretty awesome. I just get my hair cut when I get my son's hair cut. I still have a lot of hair surprisingly. If you approached me from the front, you wouldn't known I shaved half of my hair off unless you approached me from behind. Now it only takes me 20 minutes to do a decent ponytail (still have to do it in 5 sections #bigheadstruggles) as opposed to an hour lmao.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

pelohello said:


> Wng puff.  I used  a ribbon tie as my holder and eco for my edges. My hair was french rolled in the back, so my curls are stretched. Curl marker was used as my styler


How's the color treating you? I randomly want to color my hair, but honestly, I'm too lazy for the upkeep


----------



## Guinan

whosthatcurl said:


> How's the color treating you? I randomly want to color my hair, but honestly, I'm too lazy for the upkeep



Yea the upkeep is a pain, but I still love my color.


----------



## Sharpened

For the first time ever, a photograph has been taken of a subject so elusive, I believed it would never happen due to the lack of a brave photographer.

But today, history has been made...

Behold, my hair, soaking wet:






I heard folks talk about how nice their hair looks while wet. Mine looks a lot better dry! Notice how the coils start to roll up immediately after I leave the water. I will have DH try again in November after I detangle my hair. Hey, I wanna know what it looks like, too...


----------



## AkosuaBabe

My "horns" .. I didnt know what to do with my my hair.


----------



## Joigirl

Braid & curl


----------



## Sophisto

My hair 80% of the time.


----------



## Sharpened

Sophisto said:


> My hair 80% of the time.


Nice. Is that going to be your new avatar?


----------



## Sophisto

Sharpened said:


> Nice. Is that going to be your new avatar?[/QUOTE
> 
> I didn't plan on changing it... lol but maybe I should.


----------



## overtherainbow

Really loving PS season so far


----------



## GGsKin

You got the juicy twists down @overtherainbow, lovely.


----------



## overtherainbow

AbsyBlvd said:


> You got the juicy twists down @overtherainbow, lovely.


Thanks to the wonderful ladies here! I was beginning to think my hair texture wasn't made for twists.


----------



## Sharpened

Yup, inversion works. My average growth rate is 0.5" per month:








Trying to take these pics myself is a pain...


----------



## Jazzlyric

Flat ironed hair this weekend for a wedding.View attachment 376667


----------



## CluelessJL

18 months since last salon relaxer.
14 months since seriously underprocessed home relaxer.

This is now my hair when combed out and detangled...


----------



## Sharpened

You know, maybe I should just create an album on here, put the link in my sig, and stop taking up real estate in this thread.


----------



## Maracujá

Below is the Grecian hairstyle I wore at my brother's wedding in May this year (I'm the lady in blue). Right now I am more focused on trying out different hairstyles more so than growth. Next up I want to try the French Twist updo, but I am reluctant to use heat to straighten my hair. #thestruggleisreal


----------



## Kiadodie

I"m growing out my relaxer and trying protective styles. UGH its hard. The is what I'm dealing with


----------



## faithVA

Italiano said:


> I"m growing out my relaxer and trying protective styles. UGH its hard. The is what I'm dealing with


It can be hard but hang in there. What protective styles are you going to try?


----------



## Kiadodie

faithVA said:


> It can be hard but hang in there. What protective styles are you going to try?



I did a few twist outs. It turned out ok but I need more practice at it. I'm not sure of my hair type but it isn't curly, its wavy-ish with a tendency to frizz.


I kind of want try to do this. Any thoughts from anyone on how to get it like this?


----------



## MzSwift

@Italiano

The only time I've been able to get a result like that is when I do a braidout on dry , blown out hair using 5-6 cornrows.


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> @Italiano
> 
> The only time I've been able to get an result like that is when I do a braidout on dry , blown out hair using 5-6 cornrows.



Thanks for the response. So, not wet but you dry it first then braid it???


----------



## MzSwift

Italiano said:


> Thanks for the response. So, not wet but you dry it first then braid it???



Yes ma'am. For some reason, the wet braidouts turned out way too defined. I prefer the look you posted. I have fine stands though.

How much of your hair is still relaxed?


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> Yes ma'am. For some reason, the wet braidouts turned out way too defined. I prefer the look you posted. I have fine stands though.
> 
> How much of your hair is still relaxed?



I have maybe 2 more inches.


----------



## MzSwift

Italiano said:


> I have maybe 2 more inches.



Oh, you're pretty much natural then! Congrats, you've done a great job on your transition. You have full, pretty hair! 

And you're wavy textured? Maybe you can try doing the cornrows with very little product. You may even be able to do regular plait braids, just a few of them for less definition and more fullness.


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> Oh, you're pretty much natural then! Congrats, you've done a great job on your transition. You have full, pretty hair!
> 
> And you're wavy textured? Maybe you can try doing the cornrows with very little product. You may even be able to do regular plait braids, just a few of them for less definition and more fullness.



Yes, wavy but not curly. OK, I'll try it next weekend. I'll post my results here assuming it turns out ok lol. Thanks!


ETA: BTW, do you have any suggestions on the product(s) I should use on my type of hair?


----------



## MzSwift

Italiano said:


> ETA: BTW, do you have any suggestions on the product(s) I should use on my type of hair?



Hmm, good question. When I'm blowing it out, I make sure to deep condition well. Then I do my cornrows with no product. Keep the braids in for at least 8 hours (basically overnight). The result is fluffy hair with lots of body and movement. I think you may be able to get away with no product as well. You could add a little oil to the ends only but the perm there might become stringy looking. 

If you want to use a product, use only a nickel size amount for your whole head. Any condish or moisturizer you want. Don't forget to roll your ends so they're not stick straight! GL!


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> Hmm, good question. When I'm blowing it out, I make sure to deep condition well. Then I do my cornrows with no product. Keep the braids in for at least 8 hours (basically overnight). The result is fluffy hair with lots of body and movement. I think you may be able to get away with no product as well. You could add a little oil to the ends only but the perm there might become stringy looking.
> 
> If you want to use a product, use only a nickel size amount for your whole head. Any condish or moisturizer you want. Don't forget to roll your ends so they're not stick straight! GL!



Great thanks! I'll try it


----------



## bajandoc86

Blownout bun.


----------



## KinksAndInk

bajandoc86 said:


> Blownout bun.


That bun is glorious!!!!


----------



## bajandoc86

KinksAndInk said:


> That bun is glorious!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Moih Aunaturel

Just finished to put my hair in (not so) loose twist.  Plan to keep them at least 2 weeks, great if kept untill the end of november.
   View attachment 378621


----------



## shasha8685

Natural hair has gone bye bye until spring....


----------



## overtherainbow

I don't know what it is but my Sunday updo looks like  the poop emoji. got the hair stick from a street vendor in Playa del carmen.


----------



## Kiadodie

@faithVA @MzSwift 

Hey guys, so I did 6 braids last night on dry hair and little product.  I washed it early Sunday and just let it air dry through the day.  So as you can see my relaxed ends are kind of straight  but other than that I think it came out OK. I should've put some rollers on my ends though. What do you guys think?


----------



## MzSwift

@Italiano 

It turned out very pretty!  

Wow, your hair gets really defined even with no product! If you want it fluffier and less defined, you may have to go with even fewer braids, like maybe 3. Then you can fluff the roots with your fingers to get that look in the picture.  

Yup, if you don't like the straight ends, rolling the ends should help.


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> @Italiano
> 
> It turned out very pretty!
> 
> Wow, your hair gets really defined even with no product! If you want it fluffier and less defined, you may have to go with even fewer braids, like maybe 3. Then you can fluff the roots with your fingers to get that look in the picture.
> 
> Yup, if you don't like the straight ends, rolling the ends should help.



Thanks!    So tonight, do I braid it up again or I can just sleep like this?


----------



## MzSwift

Italiano said:


> Thanks!    So tonight, do I braid it up again or I can just sleep like this?



Lol! So the pineapple method or just leaving it out under a bonnet has never worked out for me. I end up with flattened hair. I rebraid it at night but not as much. I only do two to three celies and then cover with a bonnet.  That way my second day hair is fluffier. I usually part it horizontally or diagonally to avoid the middle part. HTH!

ETA, my avi is a fluffy braid out on straightened natural hair. I did 3 cornrows with no product to get it that way. All of my cornrow outs on wet kinky hair ended up way too defined.


----------



## faithVA

Italiano said:


> @faithVA @MzSwift
> 
> Hey guys, so I did 6 braids last night on dry hair and little product.  I washed it early Sunday and just let it air dry through the day.  So as you can see my relaxed ends are kind of straight  but other than that I think it came out OK. I should've put some rollers on my ends though. What do you guys think?


I think it looks nice. Rolling the ends should help but even without it I like the look. Great job.


----------



## KidneyBean86

My hair didn't want to cooperate at all today. I don't know if it's because she's getting bigger or what?

Please excuse my face in the picture had a hard day in lab today


----------



## MzSwift

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair didn't want to cooperate at all today. I don't know if it's because she's getting bigger or what?
> 
> Please excuse my face in the picture had a hard day in lab today



Looks lovely to me!

Now about that t-shirt, we might have to have a chat.. Go Blue!!


----------



## Coilystep

I wore my puff today. I feel it's finally big enough to wear out  can't wait until it's even bigger.


----------



## lushlady

KidneyBean86 said:


> My hair didn't want to cooperate at all today. I don't know if it's because she's getting bigger or what?
> 
> Please excuse my face in the picture had a hard day in lab today



Is your hair blueish or is that just the tone of the picture? I'm so into different color hair lately. Whatever color it is your hair looks lovely...nice and thick.


----------



## flyygirlll2

When I was having a decent hair day.


----------



## niknakmac

4 day old twist out that is still banging!


----------



## Sharpened

@sweetnikki_6 the pic disappeared!


----------



## niknakmac

Sharpened said:


> @sweetnikki_6 the pic disappeared!



I think I fixed it.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@nappykat2000 @Wenbev


----------



## Wenbev

Thank you @shawnyblazes for the bday love!!!!


----------



## nappykat2000

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jennifer30

sweetnikki_6 said:


> View attachment 380009 4 day old twist out that is still banging!


Nice skin


----------



## KidneyBean86

Attempted to blow out and straighten my hair for my last clinical day ever...hopefully. My hair did not turn out well at all


----------



## KidneyBean86

lushlady said:


> Is your hair blueish or is that just the tone of the picture? I'm so into different color hair lately. Whatever color it is your hair looks lovely...nice and thick.



Just noticed this message. No it's just the filter I had on that made my hair look that color


----------



## Curls&Justice417

I quickly threw it up in a banana clip since I'm just bumming around the house. I love these clips when I want an updo. Last night I used those conair pillow rollers on week old flat ironed hair.


----------



## melahnee

Just got a roller set, blow out and trim. My hair was about WL but I got a trim so I'm an inch or so above WL now. I was consistently in two braids or the occasional wash n go for like a month and a half to give my hair a break. I've been straightening the front too much and my bangs got damaged  BUT It's okay because they still fall around my nose.

I'm still doing the blonde thing. Still not fully blonde (doubt I will ever be, I like the blondish brownish look on me) Still SO pleased with how this my hair reacted to all of this. I went crazy one day(I'm a Gemini) and I dyed my hair with some dye from sallys and it looked terrible on me-- way too dark and the undertones were just NOT me. I was at the salon the very next day lightening my hair back up  Fortunately for me, my hair did not suffer any damage or breakage from any of this! The ladies at the salon keep crediting the Olaplex for this one..


----------



## Prettymetty

I slept in Annie satin covered pillow rollers. It was a little uncomfortable, but I love my waves


----------



## melahnee




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I put it in the random thoughts thread, #minuswell put it here


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

melahnee said:


> View attachment 383641


It's so pretty 
Can I brush it?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Debating on if I should go outside like this


----------



## Sharpened

Progress pics! The first one is from August 7th, 2016, the second, December 30, 2016 before I washed it. My neck is now covered:









It might actually touch my shoulders in a couple of years, LOL!

Here is the back without that stupid flash. Five days without watering, scab patch sticking up, random finger detangling causing frizz... I need to leave my hair alone.


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Sitting in some celies. I'm going to untwist tomorrow for work.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

AriellePatrice said:


> Sitting in some celies. I'm going to untwist tomorrow for work.


I would love to see the finished result, if you have a picture of it...


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Pygmy_puff said:


> I would love to see the finished result, if you have a picture of it...



I didn't take a picture yesterday, but I retwisted my hair again last night on dry hair and it turned out okay. Its not as full and fluffy as I'd like, but I'm still experimenting with products and techniques. I hate the shape of my hair and I think that's the main reason why they don't turn out the way I like. I'm growing out out a bob and my hair just isn't as round as I'd like.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

AriellePatrice said:


> I didn't take a picture yesterday, but I retwisted my hair again last night on dry hair and it turned out okay. Its not as full and fluffy as I'd like, but I'm still experimenting with products and techniques. I hate the shape of my hair and I think that's the main reason why they don't turn out the way I like. I'm growing out out a bob and my hair just isn't as round as I'd like.



Very nice! You did a great job! You made the shape look nice with this twist out!


----------



## Curls&Justice417

Pygmy_puff said:


> Very nice! You did a great job! You made the shape look nice with this twist out!



Thanks! It looks better in the picture lmao. Makes me feel better because I feel so bad when my hair NEVER looks like these gorgeous youtube ladies then again everything looks better on film/camera!


----------



## melahnee

whosthatcurl said:


> It's so pretty
> Can I brush it?


Yes you can. You can brush it for me every day if you'd like


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I did my first African threading! 



NOTE: Photos below enlarge upon click.

 

Method:
I had given my styling products (SM CES, CRN Curl Maker, and DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel) away to my sister-in-law for my niecy while here on vacation in Atlanta. Eek!

Soooooo . . . for moisturizing, sealing, and styling, I applied Soultanicals Hair Glide and Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil rinse. I used tan colored weave thread since this was my first time.

I like the *two-threads*-per-twist method. I like that while I slept all twists stayed straight and didn't curl/bend like some of my two-strand twists sometimes do. I like that the African threading twists seem comparatively tighter at the root. They did take a very long time for me to install as a newbie. Supposedly it gets faster as you get better. For one thing, I should be able to wash and reuse the weave thread, so I won't have to measure or cut any the next time.

I'll see how the thread-out fares and evaluate whether to try to incorporate this into my regimen. I think for long hair this would be great: I could use black thread, pin up or bun or ponytail the twists, and wear them for days. Then I could wear the thread-out for days.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I did my first African threading!
> 
> View attachment 384865
> 
> NOTE: Photos below enlarge upon click.
> 
> View attachment 384867 View attachment 384869
> 
> Method:
> I had given my styling products (SM CES, CRN Curl Maker, and DevaCurl Ultra Defining Gel) away to my sister-in-law for my niecy while here on vacation in Atlanta. Eek!
> 
> Soooooo . . . for moisturizing, sealing, and styling, I applied Soultanicals Hair Glide and Soultanicals Knot Dressing Oil rinse. I used tan colored weave thread since this was my first time.
> 
> I like the *two-threads*-per-twist method. I like that while I sleep all twists stayed straight and didn't curl/bend like some of my two-strand twists sometimes do. I like that the African threading twists seem comparatively tighter at the root. They did take a very long time for me to install as a newbie. Supposedly it gets faster as you get better. For one thing, I should be able to wash and reuse the weave thread, so I won't have to measure or cut any the next time.
> 
> I'll see how the thread-out fares and evaluate whether to try to incorporate this into my regimen. I think for long hair this would be great: I could use black thread, pin up or bun or ponytail the twists, and wear them for days. Then I could wear the thread-out for days.



Very nice job! I love this method for heatless stretching! I should try the weave thread next time. RN I'm using yarn and it tends to slip off at the ends. I also wrap mine close so it's more like a casing around the hair. I do that because I want my hair as straight as possible, like a blowout. I bet this will look really pretty when you unravel. How long did it take to dry?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> Very nice job! I love this method for heatless stretching! I should try the weave thread next time. RN I'm using yarn and it tends to slip off at the ends. I also wrap mine close so it's more like a casing around the hair. I do that because I want my hair as straight as possible, like a blowout. I bet this will look really pretty when you unravel. How long did it take to dry?



Thanks so much! I promised myself I would attempt this before returning from vacation back to the hustle and bustle of life, and yesterday was my last chance to do it.

Yes: I've seen the mimic-a-blowout method. Very cool. 

I didn't have my normal LCO products and I dried overnight, so I wasn't able to ascertain a good estimate of what will typically be the drying time. I imagine our hair will dry at different rates, based on porosity and whether the hair contains product/sealant.

If I had to guess, I'd say 1.5 hours for my hipo hair that was threaded damp and not saturated (fully wet) and contained a LI and oil.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much! I promised myself I would attempt this before returning from vacation back to the hustle and bustle of life, and yesterday was my last chance to do it.
> 
> Yes: I've seen the mimic-a-blowout method. Very cool.
> 
> I didn't have my normal LCO products and I dried overnight, so I wasn't able to ascertain a good estimate of what will typically be the drying time. I imagine our hair will dry at different rates, based on porosity and whether the hair contains product/sealant.
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say 1.5 hours for my hipo hair that was threaded damp and not saturated (fully wet) and contained a LI and oil.


That's true the more product, the longer it takes to dry. I usually have to leave mine in for two whole days because I use leave in and a sealant. Also, the way I wrap it so completely  makes it take longer too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Two days!?!!

Adding to the handful of advantages to hipo hair: faster drying.

And that whole time your hair is stretched and protected.  Good deal. 



Pygmy_puff said:


> That's true the more product, the longer it takes to dry. I usually have to leave mine in for two whole days because I use leave in and a sealant. Also, the way I wrap it so completely  makes it take longer too.


----------



## Sharpened

My forehead is almost covered:


----------



## faithVA

Sharpened said:


> My forehead is almost covered:


Nice


----------



## Sharpened

faithVA said:


> Nice


Thank you! I'd like it in my eyes by summer.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Sharpened said:


> My forehead is almost covered:


Very nice growth. Your curls are so pretty and shiny! Do you use anything special To get it that shiny? Or are you just naturally gifted ?


----------



## Sharpened

Pygmy_puff said:


> Very nice growth. Your curls are so pretty and shiny! Do you use anything special To get it that shiny? Or are you just naturally gifted ?


Oil rinsing made the coils clump, then I ditched conditioner and got better hair, somehow. It did not look like this in the past, believe me.


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Oil rinsing made the coils clump, then I ditched conditioner and got better hair, somehow. It did not look like this in the past, believe me.



@Sharpened,
At what point do you oil rinse? As  the last step in your wash regimen? Prior to washing? Could you elaborate a bit, please? Your hair progress is nice.


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> @Sharpened,
> At what point do you oil rinse? As  the last step in your wash regimen? Prior to washing? Could you elaborate a bit, please? Your hair progress is nice.


Thank you!

That is most of what I do, castor oil and water in the shower, finger-detangling preserves my coils. No shampoo, no conditioner... conditioner gives me flakes because most fatty alcohols come from coconut oil, which I am allergic to. I do coffee (shedding), oat (cleansing & protein), and fermented rice water (elasticity) rinses, Terressentials clay wash after I do a major detangle to revive the coils. I am testing other oils for more options. 

I wish I would have known this years ago, maybe I would have stopped buzzing my hair off.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sharpened said:


> Progress pics! The first one is from August 7th, 2016, the second, December 30, 2016 before I washed it. My neck is now covered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might actually touch my shoulders in a couple of years, LOL!
> 
> Here is the back without that stupid flash. Five days without watering, scab patch sticking up, random finger detangling causing frizz... I need to leave my hair alone.


 Your hair has a lovely sheen, like velvet. @Sharpened


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That is most of what I do, castor oil and water in the shower, finger-detangling preserves my coils. No shampoo, no conditioner... conditioner gives me flakes because most fatty alcohols come from coconut oil, which I am allergic to. I do coffee (shedding), oat (cleansing & protein), and fermented rice water (elasticity) rinses, Terressentials clay wash after I do a major detangle to revive the coils. I am testing other oils for more options.
> 
> I wish I would have known this years ago, maybe I would have stopped buzzing my hair off.



@Sharpened,
Thank you for the quick, detailed response! I appreciate it.


----------



## Maracujá

Rocking this hairstyle during this festive month of the year! It's not all my real hair btw.


----------



## Vshanell

I have been forgetting about this thread. I have been experimenting with braid/twist outs lately. It's been fun. I'm finally getting braid outs down.


----------



## mayoo

Today's wash-and-go ponytails:


----------



## Coilystep

Got my hair dyed jet black yesterday.  I haven't styled it yet. Put it in a puff this morning before the gym. I'll probably wash tomorrow it feels pretty greasy from the products the hair dresser used. Loving the height of my puff


----------



## flyygirlll2

@stephanie75miller Nice puff  and the color looks great.


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @flyygirlll2


----------



## Vshanell

Did a wng on damp hair vs wet. I got great first day volume but it didn't hold up well.


----------



## Vshanell

Coilystep said:


> Got my hair dyed jet black yesterday.  I haven't styled it yet. Put it in a puff this morning before the gym. I'll probably wash tomorrow it feels pretty greasy from the products the hair dresser used. Loving the height of my puff View attachment 389323


Looks so soft! Very pretty


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @Vshanell


----------



## angelmilk

Yes I'm at work...yes I'm feeling myself lol


----------



## Vshanell

Did a ponytail roller set so I could trim my hair.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Finally got my hair straightened for my bridal shower. I was shocked at how long it is now. This is the healthiest my hair has been that I can remember. Wore it like this for a week then washed it and praise the Lord, it reverted!


----------



## Prettymetty

I love the way my hair looks in this snap. I straightened with one pass after I air dried overnight


----------



## Chicoro

Pygmy_puff said:


> Finally got my hair straightened for my bridal shower. I was shocked at how long it is now. This is the healthiest my hair has been that I can remember. Wore it like this for a week then washed it and praise the Lord, it reverted! View attachment 390937



@Pygmy_puff,
Your hair looks great! Congratulations on arriving at your healthiest hair ever. That is always a good feeling to have one's effort pay off positively. What is your regimen? How is it different to what you used to do?


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Chicoro said:


> @Pygmy_puff,
> Your hair looks great! Congratulations on arriving at your healthiest hair ever. That is always a good feeling to have one's effort pay off positively. What is your regimen? How is it different to what you used to do?



Thank you!!! 
Back in the "bad old days" I used to relax my hair every 4-6 weeks and I knew nothing about proper moisturization. As a teen my hair grew long, but when I went to college I discovered the flat iron so it broke off a LOT. It was thin and scraggly (but still about BSB) for most of my adult life. I wish I could post some pictures from my phone to show you how bad it was. It even started to look about two shades lighter, it was so damaged and dry. Then in my late 20s I got tired of the struggle ends and started trimming my hair short, keeping it between SL and NL. I wanted my hair to grow, but it just kept breaking. In 2014, I learned about stretching relaxers for healthy hair, so I tried doing that. About four months into my first stretch I saw my texture coming in and decided to go natural instead. I big chopped in 2015 and haven't looked back since.

After I chopped, I used to wear a lot of wash and goes and wigs. When I got better at braiding my own hair, I started wearing kinky curly crochet styles for about a month at a time. I still wear crochet occasionally.

My regimen in between protective styles has changed many times since I went natural. My current regimen involves washing with sulfate free shampoo, deep conditioning in the shower, then doing a three strand twist with leave in conditioner. In the morning before work, I undo the twists, fluff/separate, then roll, tuck and pin my hair up and off my shoulders. I wear it like that for 2-3 days before I wash again. I usually wash and go on the weekend so I can enjoy my hair out a little bit. If I get itchy in between washes, I spritz my scalp with a little water then massage a small amount of oil wherever it is itchy. Works like a charm every time.

This is my favorite regimen so far because it's super easy and keeps my hair and scalp feeling great. Allowing my hair to air dry in twists keeps my hair stretched and helps to minimize tangles and SSKs. Keeping it pinned up also helps retain moisture throughout the week. And since I'm not wearing the twist-out "down" it doesn't have to be perfect so it takes very little time to do (I do about 6-8 twists).

Whew sorry for the long post! My train was late this morning because of the snow so I had a long time to type out this personal hair history!


----------



## Chicoro

Pygmy_puff said:


> Thank you!!!
> Back in the "bad old days" I used to relax my hair every 4-6 weeks and I knew nothing about proper moisturization. As a teen my hair grew long, but when I went to college I discovered the flat iron so it broke off a LOT. It was thin and scraggly (but still about BSB) for most of my adult life. I wish I could post some pictures from my phone to show you how bad it was. It even started to look about two shades lighter, it was so damaged and dry. Then in my late 20s I got tired of the struggle ends and started trimming my hair short, keeping it between SL and NL. I wanted my hair to grow, but it just kept breaking. In 2014, I learned about stretching relaxers for healthy hair, so I tried doing that. About four months into my first stretch I saw my texture coming in and decided to go natural instead. I big chopped in 2015 and haven't looked back since.
> 
> After I chopped, I used to wear a lot of wash and goes and wigs. When I got better at braiding my own hair, I started wearing kinky curly crochet styles for about a month at a time. I still wear crochet occasionally.
> 
> My regimen in between protective styles has changed many times since I went natural. My current regimen involves washing with sulfate free shampoo, deep conditioning in the shower, then doing a three strand twist with leave in conditioner. In the morning before work, I undo the twists, fluff/separate, then roll, tuck and pin my hair up and off my shoulders. I wear it like that for 2-3 days before I wash again. I usually wash and go on the weekend so I can enjoy my hair out a little bit. If I get itchy in between washes, I spritz my scalp with a little water then massage a small amount of oil wherever it is itchy. Works like a charm every time.
> 
> This is my favorite regimen so far because it's super easy and keeps my hair and scalp feeling great. Allowing my hair to air dry in twists keeps my hair stretched and helps to minimize tangles and SSKs. Keeping it pinned up also helps retain moisture throughout the week. And since I'm not wearing the twist-out "down" it doesn't have to be perfect so it takes very little time to do (I do about 6-8 twists).
> 
> Whew sorry for the long post! My train was late this morning because of the snow so I had a long time to type out this personal hair history!




I love detailed, posts that address thoroughly what was asked. Thank you for taking the time to type this out and to explain your process. Based on my understanding of your current regimen, and if you continue with this regimen, you will likely end up with waist length, if not tailbone length hair. Your current regimen is very similar to the ones I have seen women using and doing, who have waist length + hair. The waist length and tailbone length regimes differ ever so slightly, with the tailbone regimens being a bit more rigid and controlled. Your process is closer to the one I've seen for women who reach tailbone. So, I guess we will see you at tailbone length. Congratulations on your wonderful progress! It is great when one is solidly on the path to healthy, longer hair and when one has the RESULTS to prove it! 

Are you at about armpit length? If so, that's about a 3-4  year journey to waist length and about a 5-6 year journey to tailbone- barring no major set-backs or extensive cutting.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Chicoro said:


> Based on my understanding of your current regimen, and if you continue with this regimen, you will likely end up with waist length, if not tailbone length hair.




Yay!!! You just made my DAY @Chicoro! I really really would love to reach tailbone length. This regimen is so enjoyable and sustainable for me right now and I'm so glad you think it will help me reach my goals.

Yes I am about armpit length. 3-4 years sounds like forever but looking back now, the first two years of my journey flew by. Hopefully the next few years will as well. Patience is key!


----------



## Vshanell

Chicoro said:


> I love detailed, posts that address thoroughly what was asked. Thank you for taking the time to type this out and to explain your process. Based on my understanding of your current regimen, and if you continue with this regimen, you will likely end up with waist length, if not tailbone length hair. Your current regimen is very similar to the ones I have seen women using and doing, who have waist length + hair. The waist length and tailbone length regimes differ ever so slightly, with the tailbone regimens being a bit more rigid and controlled. Your process is closer to the one I've seen for women who reach tailbone. So, I guess we will see you at tailbone length. Congratulations on your wonderful progress! It is great when one is solidly on the path to healthy, longer hair and when one has the RESULTS to prove it!
> 
> Are you at about armpit length? If so, that's about a 3-4  year journey to waist length and about a 5-6 year journey to tailbone- barring no major set-backs or extensive cutting.


@Chicoro I love your thorough observations of the super long hair ladies. It made me more aware of what they are doing. I've been doing braid outs all winter and my hair has grown a lot since my self trimming trial and errors. I leave the braids in for days at a time.


----------



## Chicoro

Pygmy_puff said:


> Yay!!! You just made my DAY @Chicoro! I really really would love to reach tailbone length. This regimen is so enjoyable and sustainable for me right now and I'm so glad you think it will help me reach my goals.
> 
> Yes I am about armpit length. 3-4 years sounds like forever but looking back now, the first two years of my journey flew by. Hopefully the next few years will as well. Patience is key!




@Pygmy_puff,
If there is one thing I know, it's hair, especially afro-textured hair. It sounds like your regimen has all the hallmarks of something you can continue to do for the next 6 + years. It really is about wash, rinse, repeat, once you've found the right process for YOU! The hard part is the patience and sticking with it. Gaining super long lengths are gorgeous to have and see. But getting there, once the trial and error part has been overcome, is not about excitement and drama. It can be rather anticlimactic and boring. But once that mane of hair is unfurled and it hits your tailbone, the EXCITEMENT BEGINS and CONTINUES ALL DAY LONG!!! 




Vshanell said:


> @Chicoro I love your thorough observations of the super long hair ladies. It made me more aware of what they are doing. I've been doing braid outs all winter and my hair has grown a lot since my self trimming trial and errors. I leave the braids in for days at a time.



@Vshanell,
First off, Congratulations for using your preferred style AND gaining lots of length! Well, done!
Wow!  I am so glad to get this feedback. Thank you for letting me know that the information is helpful.  Guess what? The observations I wrote and shared here on LHCF were just the top of the iceburg. There is a lot of science that substantiates and correlates with the observations. I'm researching and developing the information as we speak.

When did you self trim, the date? What do you do with your ends when you have them braided ? Are they tucked, saturated in butter? How many inches have you grown since the self trim? Please share with us how YOU implemented the observations and got a lot of growth!


----------



## Vshanell

Chicoro said:


> @Pygmy_puff,
> If there is one thing I know, it's hair, especially afro-textured hair. It sounds like your regimen has all the hallmarks of something you can continue to do for the next 6 + years. It really is about wash, rinse, repeat, once you've found the right process for YOU! The hard part is the patience and sticking with it. Gaining super long lengths are gorgeous to have and see. But getting there, once the trial and error part has been overcome, is not about excitement and drama. It can be rather anticlimactic and boring. But once that mane of hair is unfurled and it hits your tailbone, the EXCITEMENT BEGINS and CONTINUES ALL DAY LONG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Vshanell,
> First off, Congratulations for using your preferred style AND gaining lots of length! Well, done!
> Wow!  I am so glad to get this feedback. Thank you for letting me know that the information is helpful.  Guess what? The observations I wrote and shared here on LHCF were just the top of the iceburg. There is a lot of science that substantiates and correlates with the observations. I'm researching and developing the information as we speak.
> 
> When did you self trim, the date? What do you do with your ends when you have them braided ? Are they tucked, saturated in butter? How many inches have you grown since the self trim? Please share with us how YOU implemented the observations and got a lot of growth!


I actually just trimmed 2 weeks ago but I know better what I am doing now vs last year when I was experimenting with different methods trying to get better at it and I got scissor happy. I didn't even realize I had cut so much.

When I put the braids in I keep them in for a few days since I'm home a lot more now. I put them in and pull them back similar to how Ambrosia does in this video 
I moisturize or butter the ends and take them out whenever I go out or whenever I'm ready to.

I'm not sure how many inches. I've never been one to measure I just go by what I see in the mirror or in pics. I shared a growth pic of my hair in its curly state in my braid out thread.
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/fall-winter-braid-out-twist-out-routines.801543/

@Chicoro Where are most of your observations written? I know I saw you write some about it in a thread with some tailbone length ladies that I'm forgetting the name of. It was very interesting to read.


----------



## Chicoro

@Vshanell,
The thread is entitled, "How to Care for Tbl Real Hair in Protective Styles".


----------



## Coilystep

High bun. Ignore the greys.


----------



## LynnieB

From the past couple hours to right now:





After wash detangling session and prepping for sections to blowdry.  Btw, don't let these cute waves and curls fool you, these are AFRO textured waves and curlies and they don't play once dry.  No wash n goes for me, newp.





Sections ALWAYS ALWAYS.  






Still in sections LOL.

It's a process on wash day but I'm so used to just getting it done.  I've been on maintenance mode for the past 5-6 years.  Did my yearly good deep trim (2-3 inches of spiderwebs and for evenness)

Not sure how I'll wear this blow dried hair after tonight so for now this is it!


----------



## faithVA

LynnieB said:


> From the past couple hours to right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wash detangling session and prepping for sections to blowdry.  Btw, don't let these cute waves and curls fool you, these are AFRO textured waves and curlies and they don't play once dry.  No wash n goes for me, newp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sections ALWAYS ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in sections LOL.
> 
> It's a process on wash day but I'm so used to just getting it done.  I've been on maintenance mode for the past 5-6 years.  Did my yearly good deep trim (2-3 inches of spiderwebs and for evenness)
> 
> Not sure how I'll wear this blow dried hair after tonight so for now this is it!


Such beautiful thick braids


----------



## flyygirlll2

Very pretty!  @LynnieB


----------



## beingofserenity

LynnieB said:


> From the past couple hours to right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wash detangling session and prepping for sections to blowdry.  Btw, don't let these cute waves and curls fool you, these are AFRO textured waves and curlies and they don't play once dry.  No wash n goes for me, newp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sections ALWAYS ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in sections LOL.
> 
> It's a process on wash day but I'm so used to just getting it done.  I've been on maintenance mode for the past 5-6 years.  Did my yearly good deep trim (2-3 inches of spiderwebs and for evenness)
> 
> Not sure how I'll wear this blow dried hair after tonight so for now this is it!



Do you blow dry every wash?


----------



## LynnieB

beingofserenity said:


> Do you blow dry every wash?



No.  It's more like every 2 months.  Just enough for a little break and something different.  Sometimes I flatiron but that may be once every 4 months or so.  

Usually I wear 2 braids then a braid out pony tail.


----------



## KinksAndInk

LynnieB said:


> From the past couple hours to right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wash detangling session and prepping for sections to blowdry.  Btw, don't let these cute waves and curls fool you, these are AFRO textured waves and curlies and they don't play once dry.  No wash n goes for me, newp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sections ALWAYS ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in sections LOL.
> 
> It's a process on wash day but I'm so used to just getting it done.  I've been on maintenance mode for the past 5-6 years.  Did my yearly good deep trim (2-3 inches of spiderwebs and for evenness)
> 
> Not sure how I'll wear this blow dried hair after tonight so for now this is it!


 So beautiful.


----------



## Chicoro

LynnieB said:


> From the past couple hours to right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wash detangling session and prepping for sections to blowdry.  Btw, don't let these cute waves and curls fool you, these are AFRO textured waves and curlies and they don't play once dry.  No wash n goes for me, newp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sections ALWAYS ALWAYS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in sections LOL.
> 
> It's a process on wash day but I'm so used to just getting it done.  I've been on maintenance mode for the past 5-6 years.  Did my yearly good deep trim (2-3 inches of spiderwebs and for evenness)
> 
> Not sure how I'll wear this blow dried hair after tonight so for now this is it!







Drooling over  THIS HAIR!


----------



## Britt

Finally got my heat free hair installed


----------



## GGsKin

Britt said:


> Finally got my heat free hair installed



Beautiful @Britt. That hair blends with your texture perfectly


----------



## Britt

AbsyBlvd said:


> Beautiful @Britt. That hair blends with your texture perfectly


Thank u!!


----------



## Daina

Britt said:


> Finally got my heat free hair installed



@Britt, looks great! Are those crochet braids or a weave? What type of hair is it? Thanks!


----------



## Britt

Daina said:


> @Britt, looks great! Are those crochet braids or a weave? What type of hair is it? Thanks!


Thank you! 
It's heat free hair for koils. It's a weave, 18 inch


----------



## Prettymetty

Top pic is an inverted bun
Bottom is double bun with side braid


----------



## TamaraShaniece

How I Baggy Method my hair.


----------



## beingofserenity

TamaraShaniece said:


> How I Baggy Method my hair.
> View attachment 393541



Nice edges


----------



## Chicoro

Britt said:


> Finally got my heat free hair installed



Looking lovely and natural!


----------



## Chicoro

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 392783
> 
> View attachment 392911
> Top pic is an inverted bun
> Bottom is double bun with side braid



Gorgeous color and texture!


----------



## Chicoro

TamaraShaniece said:


> How I Baggy Method my hair.
> View attachment 393541



Hair is lovely and skin is like cream. Great technique, too!


----------



## TamaraShaniece

Chicoro said:


> Hair is lovely and skin is like cream. Great technique, too!


Thanks so much for you.


----------



## Prettymetty

Chicoro said:


> Gorgeous color and texture!


Thank you!


----------



## Sharpened

It looks like I got a lock on the crazy part of the thread title, LOL. My first twist-out, day 2:
I hate auto flash:





Better:





Great pic of the darn camera:





I have no idea what happened to the ends here. I curled the tippy-tips of each twist around my finger and separated them about a week later. Any advice?





At the top, fizz and a stupid grey hair:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I fiiiiiiiiially attempted a full crimper curler set. I had tried one crimper curler on a small section, with the results shown in the first picture below.

This is a fun experiment, but I have some concerns! Instead of the no-longer foamy sample of the Design Essentials mousse/foam I used in the first pic, for the full crimper set in the second pic I used an Eden Bodyworks mousse that turned out to be pretty watery. I had chosen it due to its ingredients, but I don't know how effective the mousse will be. We'll see!

In the first pic, I had placed the crimper curler near the bottom, which left my roots puffy. For the full crimper curler set, I placed the crimper curlers at the root, leaving my ends exposed. I don't know if that was a good idea: I might end up with waviness along the length that ends in _____ (???) at the ends.

Also, the crimper curlers are too uncomfortable to sleep in. I'll sit for another few hours and hope it dries. If not, I'll have to see if I can get my dryer bonnet over it.


----------



## victory777

@Sharpened ...Beautiful!!


----------



## victory777

You ladies in this thread are rocking the hair, makeup, hair accessories,  flawless skin!!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Attempted braidout that just turned out very frizzy and poofy at the end of the day.


----------



## victory777

@flyygirlll2  It's so pretty and shiny!!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you!  @victory777


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My sort-of-second attempt at a flexirod set. (My first attempt was not very committed and was kind of just a stab at stretching my hair.)

I used the red flexirods from Sally's. Products-wise I used Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion under Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Style Setter.

Next time I will improve: Rolling, handling of the ends of my hair on the rods, and fluffing/separating after. At first I tried styling it into a side part with a swoopy bang, but the middle part looked better (according to family members ).


----------



## victory777

@YvetteWithJoy Your skin is so beautiful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

victory777 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Your skin is so beautiful!



Aw, wow! Thanks, lady! *blush* You are so kind.

Right now it's doing well. I've always had skin issues. I have significant discoloration. In the photo, I'm wearing the thinnest possible layer of SM's medium tinted lotion to try to smooth out the discoloration (around eyes and mouth). I've been taking a collagen powder + hyaluronic acid supplement. It's doing wonders.

I share the product and my regimen in the hip/tailbone 2017-2018 thread in a few posts.


----------



## Prettymetty

I did a purple rinse and an Uncurly Keratin treatment  (extra strength).


----------



## beauti

*I straightened my hair 2 days ago.
  *


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *I straightened my hair 2 days ago.
> View attachment 394811 View attachment 394813 *



Your hair is so pretty. You looking like the "beauti" version of this doll, but you are lovelier of course!


----------



## michaela

I've been super busy and forgot to post from last month. This was an old braid out with Komaza Care Coconut Curl spray and Qhemet Coconut Detangling Ghee.


----------



## beauti

*Lol @Chicoro thank you sis *


----------



## Coilystep

I got my greys dyed black today and decided I wanted my hair blown out also.  Don't know what I'll do with it now but I was pleasantly surprised by the fullness. I know my hair has gotten longer but since I always wear it in a wash in go my shrinkage has me thinking it's still up to my ears even though I know it's not the case.


----------



## GGsKin

@Coilystep -I almost typed your old name. Your hair looks so soft .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 395093 View attachment 395095 View attachment 395097 I got my greys dyed black today and decided I wanted my hair blown out also.  Don't know what I'll do with it now but I was pleasantly surprised by the fullness. I know my hair has gotten longer but since I always wear it in a wash in go my shrinkage has me thinking it's still up to my ears even though I know it's not the case.



You look so beautiful in that orange! Love this!


----------



## Coilystep

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Coilystep -I almost typed your old name. Your hair looks so soft .


lol that's cute. I love my coils but I'm loving this too. I'm debating wearing it like this all week. It feels like a cloud. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> You look so beautiful in that orange! Love this!


Thanks. That's a workout top. I stopped at hair salon on my way home from gym 
They were able to fit me in.


----------



## shasha8685

My best twist out since I've been natural!!!!!


----------



## CheChe1881

LynnieB said:


> No.  It's more like every 2 months.  Just enough for a little break and something different.  Sometimes I flatiron but that may be once every 4 months or so.
> 
> Usually I wear 2 braids then a braid out pony tail.



OMG... The thickness of your braids !!


----------



## Britt

Prettymetty said:


> I did a purple rinse and an Uncurly Keratin treatment  (extra strength). View attachment 394753


Beautiful!!


----------



## Britt

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 395285
> My best twist out since I've been natural!!!!!


Very pretty and I love your makeup !!! May I ask what lip color combo you're wearing?


----------



## shasha8685

Britt said:


> Very pretty and I love your makeup !!! May I ask what lip color combo you're wearing?



Aw thanks! Actually I was just wearing plain ol' Carmex today lol


----------



## Sharpened

My 5-twist, stretched wash and go twist-out?
Day 1 of strange texture:










Day 2:





I will try again with smaller twists. It may not look great, but it is so soft, cool, and smooth to the touch.


----------



## GGsKin

@sharp It does look great. It looks full and soft from over here


----------



## Sharpened

AbsyBlvd said:


> @sharp It does look great. It looks full and soft from over here


Thanks, sweetie! I would love to see a twist-out on your gorgeous hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

It looks REALLY good, @Sharpened.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 395285
> My best twist out since I've been natural!!!!!



I love it!

What was your process? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wash-and-go, trying a new method (Naptural85's current banding method), and trying mousse instead of gel:

(enlarges upon click)


----------



## shasha8685

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love it!
> 
> What was your process? TIA!



Started with damp hair

Section my hair so that I could flat twist. I used Alikay Naturals Leave In, Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, and Alikay Naturals Styling Gel on each section of my hair.

I made about 10-11 flat twists, allowed them to dry completely, and unraveled them taking care not to separate them too much.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I got a sew in for the first time in years. Excuse the expression on my face, it's one of those days where everything irritates me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Here's a picture of me not actually scowling


----------



## faithVA

whosthatcurl said:


> I got a sew in for the first time in years. Excuse the expression on my face, it's one of those days where everything irritates me.


 I tried to look at the hair but the face was


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

faithVA said:


> I tried to look at the hair but the face was




It be like that. I spent a good 3 minutes laughing at one of my Facebook friend's pictures because of the expression on his face. My mom couldn't understand why it was so funny to me.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today's twist out (highly detailed run-down of the method is here at this post):

Cleanse - Sheaterra Mud-poo
DC - APB Ultra Conditioning Soufflé
Styler - Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker
Styling - 8 sections, 2-3 twists installed per section, depending on the size of the section. Dried under HairFlair dryer attachment for two hours, dried overnight.

(photos enlarge upon click)
 

*ETA: The next time, I will apply Camille Rose Naturals "Style Setter" beneath the Curl Maker -- to try to increase the life of the twist out.*


----------



## KiangaziNyota

Second day 3 strand twist out. They were a little shrunken up the day before so I left them in bigger three strand twists overnight and took them out. 
I'm definitely doing this again!


----------



## Kiadodie

I'm almost all natural now. I'm getting a trim this weekend so Im hoping that most of my relaxed ends will be gone or at least just a little left. I'm planning to do braids for the summer to avoid using heat.


----------



## NappyNelle

Rained on braid out - Fine, Cottony 4A, MBL  

@YvetteWithJoy This is my real face. lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NappyNelle said:


> Rained on braid out - Fine, Cottony 4A, MBL View attachment 396583 View attachment 396585
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy This is my real face. lol



Wow! You are beautiful! Gorgeous hair, too!


----------



## NappyNelle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! You are beautiful! Gorgeous hair, too!


Awwwwww Thank you! *blushing*


----------



## KiangaziNyota

Need to do this on a computer....

This was yesterday, with my slap cap. I was skeptical when I first heard of it, especially with the reviews saying it was too small, but it stretches enough for my fine 4a strands! Besides, I like  it with my hair peeking out and my ends  tucked in.


----------



## NappyNelle

I didn't think I could wear a braided ponytail. My coworkers said the style made me look really young.


----------



## MzSwift

@NappyNelle 

Cute! It does make you look younger. But you already have a youthful face.


----------



## Kiadodie

I got a hair cut today. My hair dresser was impressed with how healthy it is. So being natural is working out although I would like to use heat more lol. I'm thinking of getting it braided this summer. Here are some pics from the cut.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

@Sharpened, I tried banding with elastic ribbon STRIPS instead of ties. Most of the video tutorials advise banding AFTER the wng has dried. I'm not trying to let my hair shrink up at all (trying to reduce knots and tangles), so I've been banding on damp hair.

The roots are a little undefined due to the stretching. I have a runaway piece that needs blending.  Otherwise, not too bad a process and look.


----------



## Sharpened

You and your hair are too cute for words, @YvetteWithJoy . Are you going to try root-to-tip banding, bigger or smaller sections next?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> You and your hair are too cute for words, @YvetteWithJoy . Are you going to try root-to-tip banding, bigger or smaller sections next?



Aw, thanks! I'm going to try 6 then 8 bands. I liked how fast creating 4 bands went.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @Sharpened, I tried banding with elastic ribbon STRIPS instead of ties. Most of the video tutorials advise banding AFTER the wng has dried. I'm not trying to let my hair shrink up at all (trying to reduce knots and tangles), so I've been banding on damp hair.
> 
> The roots are a little undefined due to the stretching. I have a runaway piece that needs blending.  Otherwise, not too bad a process and look.
> 
> View attachment 397199 View attachment 397201 View attachment 397203


It turned out nice. How long did it take your hair to dry?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> It turned out nice. How long did it take your hair to dry?



Thanks, Faith! The feedback helps as I'm trying to hone down on some styling techniques and figure out what works.

It took about a day and a half to dry, despite my having squeezed out the excess water in my hair. I had washed and banded damp hair in the morning. I don't think that's best. I think I should have washed at around 7 PM, got under my dryer for an hour or two, and then let it air dry overnight.

In Naptural85's tutorial video, she squeezed out the excess water before drying, then let her wash and go fully dry before banding, and *then *banded. I will try that next.


----------



## flyygirlll2

I wore my hair out fully shrunken the other day just because I couldn't be bothered to style it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

flyygirlll2 said:


> I wore my hair out fully shrunken the other day just because I couldn't be bothered to style it.
> View attachment 397309



Beautiful. I love your skin!


----------



## flyygirlll2

Thank you! @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## melahnee

I was a nice brown for a while and I'm now back to this golden blonde/brown color.. gotta get used to it again! Came out lighter/ brighter than I wanted but it's okay..


----------



## Sharpened

Progress:


----------



## CheChe1881

Finger coils that I turned into an updo. Was originally supposed to be a taken apart but I liked it as is.


----------



## faithVA

CheChe1881 said:


> Finger coils that I turned into an updo. Was originally supposed to be a taken apart but I liked it as is. View attachment 397851 View attachment 397853 View attachment 397855


That's really cute.


----------



## CheChe1881

faithVA said:


> That's really cute.


Thank you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I tried to revitalize my 3-day old puff by braiding up a side bang, applying CurlyProverbz DIY oil, and flashing my hair under the shower water.



(photos enlarge upon click)


----------



## Coilystep

Used wet line this morning. Was originally just going to do a puff but then put on my whole head.


----------



## Dee_33

@YvetteWithJoy  and @Coilystep  beautiful hair ladies, I love your waves and curls.


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @luving me


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Mother's Day twist out featuring Curl Prep gel.

It didn't dry in 36 hours, even with 2 hours under my HairFlair attachment.


----------



## Sharpened

The twist pics are horrible, but the twist-out is pretty bad, a mix of twist-out, fingercoils, and frizz:












It is apparent I am clueless....


----------



## NappyNelle

Wash day


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NappyNelle said:


> View attachment 399317
> Wash day



Stunning!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today's wash-and-go featuring AVJ, DIY CurlyProverbz hair growth oil, KCKT, and KCCC.

(photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> The twist pics are horrible, but the twist-out is pretty bad, a mix of twist-out, fingercoils, and frizz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is apparent I am clueless....



How did I miss this?!??

@Sharpened, first: You are far from clueless, ma'am! (Where is that spanking icon?) You know about catnip and hair. 'Nuff said, okay? Clueless? Nah. 

Second: You hair is so shiny!!! It looks so healthy. My goodness!

Third: We have to start SOMEWHERE when we are gaining styling skills. That's just the nature of the beast. The more you trial and practice and reflect and tweak, the faster you become one of those naturals on the board telling others, "Oh, just flat twist your hair. Look at mine. Takes me no more than 30 minutes!" 

Fourth: Look at that length! Niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## bluenvy

Beautiful @YvetteWithJoy 
I love your heart shape hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

bluenvy said:


> Beautiful @YvetteWithJoy
> I love your heart shape hair!



Thanks so much, @bluenvy.  I really, really appreciate you telling me that. It means a lot: I miss the way my long relaxed hair framed my face. Also, because of my high shrinkage percentage, it takes a VERY long time for any growth to translate to the LOOK of growth. Sometimes these 2 facts dampen my excitement about hair.

But, your post really helps me to appreciate my hair! I'm looking at it like, "You are heart-shaped. You are pretty. You're cute!!!"


----------



## bluenvy

@YvetteWithJoy 

Enjoy your hair at this length now cause it will get longer and you will miss it at this length. Trust me you will. 

Yes beautiful girl, you and your hair!


----------



## NappyNelle

Feed in cornrows for vacation.


----------



## SheWalks

Think this is my most defined twist out to date.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Hey ladies,
Just want to re-introduce myself after many years. Looking forward to inspiration and NOT becoming a product junkie


----------



## GGsKin

Hi @guyaneseyankee. Looking good.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hi @guyaneseyankee. Looking good.


Thank you AbsyBlvd


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soultanicals Sprung Coil Boosting Gelly:


----------



## Sharpened

Twist-out #3 - I am still working on it without any styling product. The back and sides still fall strangely:






I like the front/crown better, although my hair, once again devoured my part:


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Sharpened said:


> Twist-out #3 - I am still working on it without any styling product. The back and sides still fall strangely:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the front/crown better, although my hair, once again devoured my part:


What a lovely twistout! And with no products? I'm impressed! 
Have you tried using a pick to (gently) lift the roots?  That might help you re-shape the back more to your liking!


----------



## Sharpened

Pygmy_puff said:


> What a lovely twistout! And with no products? I'm impressed!
> Have you tried using a pick to (gently) lift the roots?  That might help you re-shape the back more to your liking!


I keep forgetting I have one, LOL! Thanks for the compliment and tip.


----------



## Bibliophile

Today's twistout.

My ends shrink & coil in random directions. I haven't found a method to smooth them.


----------



## Sharpened

@Bibliophile you deserve your own thread to show off that gorgeous mane of yours.


----------



## Bibliophile

Sharpened said:


> @Bibliophile you deserve your own thread to show off that gorgeous mane of yours.



Aww thank you @Sharpened


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Soultanicals Twist Assist twist out that needed a little more time to dry. Turned into a puff. I ended up losing the tendrils.


----------



## melahnee

absolutely loving my new cut. I kinda feel like a new woman 
have decided to grow out my roots (ombre) and not dye the color for now. Not sure if I will continue dying my hair lighter. I still love it on me and the way it goes with my skin. It was supposed to be part of my journey to try a bunch of new/different hairstyles. but I might make that decision a long term one..


----------



## GGsKin

Still haven't washed this hair of mine yet. Maybe tomorow or Saturday. For now I've contained the remnants of this wng in a banana clip by dampening my roots (outer layers), smoothing on some shea butter, and applying a little more gel to hairline. Ooh, and a few sprays of APB refresher in Clean Cotton on my ends.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Hey ladies check out my Devacut results!  I now understand why salons usually insist on straightening/stretching your hair before a trim. It's more precise.
Before:

I asked her to cut off that long piece in the back and TRIM the rest.

After:

(I posted the after picture elsewhere on this board before.) I'm pleased with the shape, but it's shorter than I was expecting! She took off like 2-2.5 inches all over.  I don't think I'll get another Devacut... I'll never reach my length goals if I keep going back there!

Oh well... it's not a big deal.  I'll be weaving it up until it grows back!


----------



## Dee_33

@Pygmy_puff  beautiful hair.


----------



## Dee_33

Bibliophile said:


> Today's twistout.
> 
> My ends shrink & coil in random directions. I haven't found a method to smooth them.



Love your hair, how did you get such great definition?  Thanks


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Dee_33 said:


> @Pygmy_puff  beautiful hair.


Aw, shucks... thank you!


----------



## Bibliophile

Dee_33 said:


> Love your hair, how did you get such great definition?  Thanks



Thank you. @Dee_33

Use your HG conditioning, moisturizing & sealing products.
I apply all products and twist on damp hair. Then air dry.
My twists are small (~20-30) and worn as a style for a few days before unravelling.
I separate them once. Don't fluff them or pick them out.
Don't mist/refresh your twistout or use strong humectants. You'll lose definition. This is your HGs' purpose (see first bullet).
For bed I make ~2-3 giant twists or buns with scrunchies and sleep in a satin scarf.
My twistouts can last ~12 days.
For that twistout I used
Curl Junkie Curl Rehab Moisturizing Hair Treatment (as a leave in)
SM Kids Coconut Hibiscus Curling Butter Cream
Marula oil


----------



## faithVA

Pygmy_puff said:


> Hey ladies check out my Devacut results!  I now understand why salons usually insist on straightening/stretching your hair before a trim. It's more precise.
> Before:
> View attachment 402833
> I asked her to cut off that long piece in the back and TRIM the rest.
> 
> After:
> View attachment 402835
> (I posted the after picture elsewhere on this board before.) I'm pleased with the shape, but it's shorter than I was expecting! She took off like 2-2.5 inches all over.  I don't think I'll get another Devacut... I'll never reach my length goals if I keep going back there!
> 
> Oh well... it's not a big deal.  I'll be weaving it up until it grows back!


It looks nice and your curls pop more.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

faithVA said:


> It looks nice and your curls pop more.


Thank you! It's important to note that in the first picture my hair is dry without any product besides a little bit of moisturizing leave in. Prior to getting a Devacut, they ask that you don't put any gel or anything into your hair so they can get their fingers through it easier. 
In the second picture my hair is about 90% dry in a wash n go. 

That being said, I have noticed that since the cut my curls do seem to be a little tighter, I'm guessing  because it's less weighed down by length?


----------



## shasha8685

Hair back in twists....I did these myself! Comparing my twists to how they looked in February....my hair is growing!


----------



## MzSwift

AbsyBlvd said:


> Still haven't washed this hair of mine yet. Maybe tomorow or Saturday. For now I've contained the remnants of this wng in a banana clip by dampening my roots (outer layers), smoothing on some shea butter, and applying a little more gel to hairline. Ooh, and a few sprays of APB refresher in Clean Cotton on my ends.View attachment 402811



Look at that luscious puff!! Love it!


----------



## GGsKin

MzSwift said:


> Look at that luscious puff!! Love it!



Thank you


----------



## Coilystep

Got my hair dyed and blown out in preparation for my braids. My bun is looking big to me


----------



## Coilystep

Here are my braids


----------



## Rastafarai

Ladies,

I just wanted to remind you all of how fabulous you are. Hair, skin and nails are all slayed, in all age groups. Don't for a second ever think you are not phenomenally made and designed. Black women are the epitome of beauty, sexiness and class. We are so fierce.

Thanks for gracing us all with your beauty, ladies. Love you all!


----------



## Sharpened

Once again, random crazy pics that I take looking for renegreys to yank.

Oil/creme/oil true wash and go, wet hair, no styling product:





I forgot to get dry pics and DH grubbed his meaty paws in my hair, so headband the next day. The frizzy fizz is his fault and I spotted a stupid grey:





I got a grey on either side I plucked 5 weeks ago and they are both already an inch long:





No greys in the back yet, whew:


----------



## Desert Skye




----------



## LadyRaider

Messy second day hair.
NOpe. NM


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well here's some crazy hair. I'm waiting for the sun to go down so I can do it


----------



## Colocha

An incredibly kinky braidout with wild edges


----------



## beauti

*This was a wash and go 6 days ago!  Now it's some kinda messy bun. wash day this weekend!

 

*


----------



## Sharpened

@Colocha your edges look better than mine! Enjoy that lovely thickness.


----------



## Colocha

Lol, thanks @Sharpened!


----------



## futureapl

Colocha said:


> An incredibly kinky braidout with wild edges
> View attachment 404379 View attachment 404381



Hair goals Your hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Colocha

futureapl said:


> Hair goals Your hair is gorgeous.


Thank you so much!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

A failed rollerset and failed braidout.  Turned into my do for today.


----------



## EzrasNumberOneFan

guyaneseyankee said:


> A failed rollerset and failed braidout.  Turned into my do for today.



You are so pretty. Your eyes are very youthful, fiery and confident looking. I wanna know how you're aging so gracefully


----------



## guyaneseyankee

EzrasNumberOneFan said:


> You are so pretty. Your eyes are very youthful, fiery and confident looking. I wanna know how you're aging so gracefully


Thank you @EzrasNumberOneFan 
I don't do anything. I keep it light. Not a care in the world


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

At least I tried something new. Oh, well.  No worries!: I just threw the not-so-great twist-out into a hair band.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is how I've been wearing my hair. This and a low ponytail.


----------



## Sharpened

Now, 11-12":





80% shrinkage:


----------



## Pygmy_puff

@Sharpened I always enjoy seeing photos of your hair. The sheen you have is gorgeous and your curls always look so hydrated and juicy! 

Pray tell- what have you been doing to get that kind of retention??


----------



## Sharpened

Pygmy_puff said:


> @Sharpened I always enjoy seeing photos of your hair. The sheen you have is gorgeous and your curls always look so hydrated and juicy!
> 
> Pray tell- what have you been doing to get that kind of retention??


Thank you! Oil rinsing, finger-detangling, and the sporadic use of protein and hair tools. I think castor oil helps prevent split ends, too.


----------



## LynnieB

Chicoro said:


> Drooling over  THIS HAIR!



Dear Chicoro........you have been my inspiration since I went natural in 2007.  Although we don't share the same hair type, your methods are universal!!

Your knowledge, advice and tips taught me how to grow my hair out throughout the years.  I am a subscriber of your methods of lead hair and this method has never EVER failed to produce results.  I am proof!

So I just want to say a big THANK YOU for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## Chicoro

LynnieB said:


> Dear Chicoro........you have been my inspiration since I went natural in 2007.  *Although we don't share the same hair type, your methods are universal!*!
> 
> Your knowledge, advice and tips taught me how to grow my hair out throughout the years.  I am a subscriber of your methods of lead hair and this method has never EVER failed to produce results.  I am proof!
> 
> So I just want to say a big THANK YOU for sharing your wisdom!




Thank you very much, LynnieB! I did not know this about you. I appreciate you sharing this with me and I thank you for the positive feedback and support. Your message is a confirmation, LOUD and CLEAR, that I had been seeking.


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> This is how I've been wearing my hair. This and a low ponytail.



Didn't you just cut and shave your hair recently? What are you doing to gain length so quickly?


----------



## Chicoro

Colocha said:


> An incredibly kinky braidout with wild edges
> View attachment 404379 View attachment 404381



If you were a doll, I'd buy you.  That's some fabulous, doll-like hair.  Is that gorgeous hair of yours bra-strap to mid-back length?

Edited: I'm a hair stalker on this board. I found your routine in this thread below, at post #38.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...allenge-2017-2018.801937/page-2#post-23205803

Has anything in your routine changed?


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Thank you! Oil rinsing, finger-detangling, and the sporadic use of protein and hair tools. I think castor oil helps prevent split ends, too.



What are you doing to minimize tangles? For me, if I wear my hair loose and unbound, it's over. What is your process to manage wearing your hair unbound, yet keeping tangles at bay?


----------



## Chicoro

@Colocha ,
Can you share  your hair routine, please?

With that thickness, health and length, you obviously understand your hair and what it needs. I thought you were wearing a wig or had on added hair pieces or extensions. I had no idea that all that beautiful hair was natural, nurtured and grown by you.


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> What are you doing to minimize tangles? For me, if I wear my hair loose and unbound, it's over. What is your process to manage wearing your hair unbound, yet keeping tangles at bay?


Letting the coils clump helps a great deal, along with covering my head at night. Letting them clump reduces that webbing those with curls and coils get. Shellacking my coils with gel helps even more.

I have been applying aloe almost daily to my roots and smoothing it into the nape has kept that area under control. Aloe also keeps the cuticle layer smoothed down, which helps in the non-cooperative patches on my head.

90-95% of any tangles I get are from shed hairs, so removing them often is paramount. I oil rinse twice weekly to remove them. Using an oil that leave a silky film on the hair can help release some sheds on dry hair. I am testing out various oils to see which ones do this for my hair.

I keep my hair as close to the natural growth direction (the whorl pattern) as possible, especially when it gets watered in the shower. My hair seems to cooperate better when I do this.

I give credit to the Father Creator for guiding my steps in caring for the hair He gave me. I don't care what anyone thinks. I can almost gauge my spiritual life by my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> Didn't you just cut and shave your hair recently? What are you doing to gain length so quickly?


First, a little backstory:I cut it last year in July, but I just recently started taking care of it around the time I relaxed my hair. Then when I relaxed my hair, the shaved part was underprocessed. So then I stretched  probably about 6 months (too much breakage cause I wasn't on top of my hair and I was being lazy with my protective styles). Then I corrected the back, but now half of the front left quadrant is a different texture I didn't realize I needed a whole relaxer PLUS part of another relaxer.Ok, I've been experimenting with stuff (first I tried just the X21 spray=hair was too dry, then I added APB Leave in=getting better, lastly I added the APB oil=much better. I think I'm over wetting my hair by using the X21 AND APB Spray so I'm gonna switch to the X21 cream)and this is what I've come with so far, after I have went back to real basics:


I don't do any "protective" styles other than a bun or ponytail. I get too lazy and neglect my hair.
I use the X21 shampoo weekly 
I use APB Marula and Honey Moisturizing D.C. on a weekly basis (it varies how long I leave it in. It's anywhere from 5 minutes to overnight but I try not to do overnight cause it makes my scalp itchy. Usually about 15-30 minutes)
On a daily basis (sometimes 2x a day) I use X21 Spray (thinking about converting over to the cream since I already use the APB Leave in), APB Leave in Spray and the APB Hurry Up and Grow oil. 
I try to do a protein treatment every other week.
I drink a lot of water since it gets hot at my job and it's a pretty physical job. Plus it makes me sweat a lot.
I try to get as much sleep as possible lol
I usually have a scarf on at my job
I'm not gonna lie and say I eat the healthiest, but I try to get some veggies and iron in occasionally
I don't use heat that often(I'm pretty lazy . I do blow dry on cool, but mostly I airdry)
That's pretty much all I do. I think I'd retain a lot more length if I kept up on my trims and protein treatments.  I might not comb as much too.


----------



## Colocha

@Chicoro, oh my gosh thank you so much!!  That means so much, especially coming from you. I love your hair!

I am coming up on MBL now, around 15/16 inches last I checked.

My routine has changed some:

I now only twist in 10 twists and bun. For some reason having so many caused tangling at the ends so I don't do that anymore.
I wash once a week now in twists (full routine) and my hair loves it so much more. My wash day takes about two and a half hours (counting an hour to deep condition). I still detangle before the actual wash.
I ran out of scalp exfoliator and I'm too lazy to repurchase. I don't think it's a staple now that I wash more often. I also don't have to do the baby wipes thing.
I don't GHE regularly anymore and if I do something like that I usually just baggy my ends.
I did a Komaza hair analysis and they noted I was lacking protein, so I now use their protein conditioner once a week on my very ends. My hair also loves that.
I don't use Kinky Curly Knot Today anymore. Just Oyin Hair Dew, whatever light oil I have, and Camille Rose Almond Jai. I still seal my very ends with a heavy butter.
I have also started bantu knotting either my loose hair or twists from wash day to get a better stretch for a style base.
I also bought professional hair shears because the analysis saw blunting from my old ones.
I also switched to KeraCare Hydrating Detangling shampoo.


----------



## Chicoro

Colocha said:


> @Chicoro, oh my gosh thank you so much!!  That means so much, especially coming from you. I love your hair!
> 
> I am coming up on MBL now, around 15/16 inches last I checked.
> 
> My routine has changed some:
> 
> I now only twist in 10 twists and bun. For some reason having so many caused tangling at the ends so I don't do that anymore.
> I wash once a week now in twists (full routine) and my hair loves it so much more. My wash day takes about two and a half hours (counting an hour to deep condition).*I still detangle before the actual wash.*
> I ran out of scalp exfoliator and I'm too lazy to repurchase. I don't think it's a staple now that I wash more often. I also don't have to do the baby wipes thing.
> I don't GHE regularly anymore and if I do something like that I usually just baggy my ends.
> I did a Komaza hair analysis and they noted I was lacking protein, so I now use their protein conditioner once a week on my very ends. My hair also loves that.
> I don't use Kinky Curly Knot Today anymore. Just Oyin Hair Dew, whatever light oil I have, and Camille Rose Almond Jai. I still seal my very ends with a heavy butter.
> I have also started bantu knotting either my loose hair or twists from wash day to get a better stretch for a style base.
> I also bought professional hair shears because the analysis saw blunting from my old ones.
> I also switched to KeraCare Hydrating Detangling shampoo.




At detangling, do you undo your braids before washing? Also, do you keep hair sectioned or do you put all loosened hair all together when you detangle? Or, do you keep your hair in their own sections during your detangling session?

This routine looks *just like *the ones I've seen for women who are tailbone length. If you are using shea butter as your butter, that's another key component  of tailbone length routines.
I think if you continue with no setbacks, you'll be at tailbone length with 4 to 5 years. 

Some people are like 5 years! FORGET that! That's too long.

But I'm like, "If you gone be alive ANYWAY (we hope) then, might as well have that tailbone length hair. Right!"  That may not be your goal, but you are definitely on track to have, or be close to having tailbone length hair by 2021! That year will be here sooner than you think.

You really have some amazing hair.


----------



## GGsKin

I love these posts. I'm just here reading and smiling while massaging my scalp (no oil).


----------



## Sharpened

AbsyBlvd said:


> I love these posts. I'm just here reading and smiling while massaging my scalp (no oil).


I know. @Chicoro brings positivity everywhere she goes, without being annoying, I may add, because that is a rare trait.


----------



## Colocha

Chicoro said:


> At detangling, do you undo your braids before washing? Also, do you keep hair sectioned or do you put all loosened hair all together when you detangle? Or, do you keep your hair in their own sections during your detangling session?
> 
> This routine looks *just like *the ones I've seen for women who are tailbone length. If you are using shea butter as your butter, that's another key component  of tailbone length routines.
> I think if you continue with no setbacks, you'll be at tailbone length with 4 to 5 years.
> 
> Some people are like 5 years! FORGET that! That's too long.
> 
> But I'm like, "If you gone be alive ANYWAY (we hope) then, might as well have that tailbone length hair. Right!"  That may not be your goal, but you are definitely on track to have, or be close to having tailbone length hair by 2021! That year will be here sooner than you think.
> 
> You really have some amazing hair.


You give me so much hope! I would definitely keep this up for 4 to 5 years, mostly because it's simple and easy and my hair has to be in a bun to work in the hospital anyway (med school).

I keep my hair in the twists from detangling when I wash it. I also keep my hair in sections when I detangle. If my hair was in twists, I leave those in and detangle one twist at a time. This week I wore a loose hair bun out of boredom and I still sectioned my hair prior to detangling. My hair is  too thick to do anything without sections, lol. I would definitely miss a part of it or suffer from tangling.

I don't use shea butter anymore though. I tried it many years ago and I didn't like how it felt in my hair. Mango butter and olive butter are a go, though.

TBL in 2021. That would be the best belated graduation gift of life.


----------



## LynnieB

Chicoro said:


> Thank you very much, LynnieB! I did not know this about you. I appreciate you sharing this with me and I thank you for the positive feedback and support. Your message is a confirmation, LOUD and CLEAR, that I had been seeking.



All true my dear!  And yes you may (I saw it but couldn't respond earlier).


----------



## Chicoro

Colocha said:


> You give me so much hope! I would definitely keep this up for 4 to 5 years, mostly because it's simple and easy and my hair has to be in a bun to work in the hospital anyway (med school).
> 
> I keep my hair in the twists from detangling when I wash it. I also keep my hair in sections when I detangle. If my hair was in twists, I leave those in and detangle one twist at a time. This week I wore a loose hair bun out of boredom and I still sectioned my hair prior to detangling. My hair is  too thick to do anything without sections, lol. I would definitely miss a part of it or suffer from tangling.
> 
> I don't use shea butter anymore though. I tried it many years ago and I didn't like how it felt in my hair. Mango butter and olive butter are a go, though.
> 
> TBL in 2021. That would be the best belated graduation gift of life.



The interesting thing about shea butter is that it has residual effects or impacts. I mean that even if one stops using it in one's journey, it still seems to be a factor of super long [afro-textured] hair. It seems its most potent and effective when used at the beginning of one's journey, which is the case for you.



Well, let me be the first to congratulate you on your future accomplishment(s). In my book, it's a done deal: both the medical school graduation and the tailbone hair length. Your medical school graduation pictures are going to look fabulous with that tailbone length hair laying on top of your gown, hanging long from underneath your cap. If you can, try to choose a cap and gown that are *not black *so that one can better see the contrast between them and your hair in your pictures. For the pictures, you'll have a choice, so that's why I'm reminding you of  one of the reasons why you may not want to  pick black. It may not be belated, either!


----------



## Chicoro

LynnieB said:


> All true my dear!  And yes you may (I saw it but couldn't respond earlier).



Thank you, @LynnieB !


----------



## Colocha

Thank you so much @Chicoro!  I'll definitely keep color choice in mind.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

First DIY flat twist-out!

I installed 4 chunky flat twists on each side of my head. For my styler, I used Camille Rose Naturals "Style Setter" mixed with some DIY CurlyProverbz Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil (because my "Style Setter" is hard, unlike the creamier-textured ones I'm seeing on YouTube).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> The interesting thing about shea butter is that it has residual effects or impacts. I mean that even if one stops using it in one's journey, it still seems to be a factor of super long [afro-textured] hair. It seems its most potent and effective when used at the beginning of one's journey, which is the case for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me be the first to congratulate you on your future accomplishment(s). In my book, it's a done deal: both the medical school graduation and the tailbone hair length. Your medical school graduation pictures are going to look fabulous with that tailbone length hair laying on top of your gown, hanging long from underneath your cap. If you can, try to choose a cap and gown that are *not black *so that one can better see the contrast between them and your hair in your pictures. For the pictures, you'll have a choice, so that's why I'm reminding you of  one of the reasons why you may not want to  pick black. It may not be belated, either!



Why do you think that is, @Chicoro, that shea butter seems to be a factor in super long hair? (I apologize if you've addressed this before.)

I was planning to invest in macadmia nut butter because of its description of being similar to sebum in terms of chemical structure. But if shea butter is an integral component for long hair . . . I might change my mind or go half and half.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I did a flat twist out too. I used a mango butter concoction. Had my twists in for two days. Then took them out this morning


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> I did a flat twist out too. I used a mango butter concoction. Had my twists in for two days. Then took them out this morning



You're glowing!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> You're glowing!



Thanks!!!  This heat is ridiculous.  I think it was 10am,  it was already 85 degrees.  And the sun?  Woohee!!!

or the mango butter melting.


----------



## Sharpened

guyaneseyankee said:


> I did a flat twist out too. I used a mango butter concoction. Had my twists in for two days. Then took them out this morning


I won't lie; I enjoy seeing black women rocking their natural hair regardless of length. Keep doing what you do!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Sharpened said:


> I won't lie; I enjoy seeing black women rocking their natural hair regardless of length. Keep doing what you do!


Thanks @Sharpened   hugs to you!!!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Why do you think that is, @Chicoro, that shea butter seems to be a factor in super long hair? (I apologize if you've addressed this before.)
> 
> I was planning to invest in macadmia nut butter because of its description of being similar to sebum in terms of chemical structure. But if shea butter is an integral component for long hair . . . I might change my mind or go half and half.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts!



Hi @YvetteWithJoy,
Thread title and link where I was made aware of the significance  of shea butter is:
*My Favorite Fotki album...Butt length Hair 3c/4a*
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20653831

This thread was started by @Napp. I noticed this particular thread  because she mentioned my hair buddy, Herlucidsky, whose hair reaches past mid-thigh, stretched. In fact, the whole thread is about her. She is very generous with her information and she is someone who is very, very supportive of me. I love her hair!

But it was in post *#11,* by @ThatJerseyGirl, where* TRUTH  *hit me in the face like a stack of bricks. She wrote:

*"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.

Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others.  We should have a shea growth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."
*
The little light bulb went off when I read ThatJerseyGirl's observation. I said, "Oh my goodness! She is exactly right. I went back to_ 'my own_' personal favorite women with afro-textured hair, not necessarily mentioned in that thread. And sure enough, every single one of them either used shea butter, or had used it at some critical juncture or in some important way, or at some important point,  during their respective hair journeys.

Had it *not* been for @ThatJerseyGirl , I would have never thought about this or noticed this.

I've been a  *shea butter hater *most of my time on LHCF because *I was ignorant *about how to mix it down correctly. For 'me', it comes out fabulous when you let it sit at room temperature and then blend it with an electric, wire whisk, along with coconut oil[ which is critical for imparting 'fluff'] and whatever else you want to add. I used to melt it down on the stove in a double boiler , then mix it in my blender: WRONG WAY! And it always came out gritty. It's the little things that can shift one to success. It's those little bits of nuggets of knowledge that can make a tremendous difference in the outcome. I just learned how to mix it and use it in 2015/2016. Now, I buy it 1 kilogram at a time.


*Why do you think that shea butter seems to be a factor in super long hair?
*
I believe there are several factors, not just one. The two (2) main ones are, I think shea butter protects the hair strand, specifically the proteins in the hair, from being broken down by the sun. *It may even FORTIFY the hair over time, with continued use.* The other one is that it provides lubrication for the hair strands.

My SOLE focus is on how to gain healthy, long length on afro-textured hair. If it is not related to that idea, I'm not interested! Thus, what I know to be true from my own research and studying, which is the premise of my book Grow IT, is that the longer one keeps the hair strand intact, and preserves the structure of the hair, the more of a chance one has to gain and retain healthy length. That tenet works for all hair, not just afro-textured hair. Shea butter does this by retarding the degradation of the protein on and in the hair strand because of the protective components within it [shea butter]. What those components are, I couldn't tell you.

I don't know if the other butters will or won't do these two, things. I personally prefer to follow and do what is 'proven'. In my experience, shea butter fits that condition. I've been doing my 'new' process since December 26th, 2016, which includes using shea butter in my routine.  I'm only  6-7 months in and already my hair is probably the longest it has ever been in my life.

Thanks for asking the question. I had some additional AHA! moments because of it.

It's 2:55 am and I've got a plane to catch in the morning. This is all I have for now!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Hi @YvetteWithJoy,
> Thread title and link where I was made aware of the significance  of shea butter is:
> *My Favorite Fotki album...Butt length Hair 3c/4a*
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-butt-length-hair-3c-4a.742331/#post-20653831
> 
> This thread was started by @Napp. I noticed this particular thread  because she mentioned my hair buddy, Herlucidsky, whose hair reaches past mid-thigh, stretched. In fact, the whole thread is about her. She is very generous with her information and she is someone who is very, very supportive of me. I love her hair!
> 
> But it was in post *#11,* by @ThatJerseyGirl, where* TRUTH  *hit me in the face like a stack of bricks. She wrote:
> 
> *"I know I have said this before, but I will say it again.
> 
> Shea butter seems to be the common denominator in hair growth. I can't think of this woman's name, I think Sera or something, but she used shea butter and so does Naptural85 and countless others.  We should have a shea growth challenge with recipes, etc. just a suggestion."
> *
> The little light bulb went off when I read ThatJerseyGirl's observation. I said, "Oh my goodness! She is exactly right. I went back to_ 'my own_' personal favorite women with afro-textured hair, not necessarily mentioned in that thread. And sure enough, every single one of them either used shea butter, or had used it at some critical juncture or in some important way, or at some important point,  during their respective hair journeys.
> 
> Had it *not* been for @ThatJerseyGirl , I would have never thought about this or noticed this.
> 
> I've been a  *shea butter hater *most of my time on LHCF because *I was ignorant *about how to mix it down correctly. For 'me', it comes out fabulous when you let it sit at room temperature and then blend it with an electric, wire whisk, along with coconut oil[ which is critical for imparting 'fluff'] and whatever else you want to add. I used to melt it down on the stove in a double boiler , then mix it in my blender: WRONG WAY! And it always came out gritty. It's the little things that can shift one to success. It's those little bits of nuggets of knowledge that can make a tremendous difference in the outcome. I just learned how to mix it and use it in 2015/2016. Now, I buy it 1 kilogram at a time.
> 
> 
> *Why do you think that shea butter seems to be a factor in super long hair?
> *
> I believe there are several factors, not just one. The two (2) main ones are, I think shea butter protects the hair strand, specifically the proteins in the hair, from being broken down by the sun. *It may even FORTIFY the hair over time, with continued use.* The other one is that it provides lubrication for the hair strands.
> 
> My SOLE focus is on how to gain healthy, long length of  afro-textured hair. It it is not related to that idea, I'm not interested! Thus, what I know to be true from my own research and studying, which is the premise of my book Grow IT, is that the longer one keeps the hair strand intact, and preserves the structure of the hair, the more of a chance one has to gain and retain healthy length. That tenet works for all hair, not just afro-textured hair. Shea butter does this by retarding the degradation of the protein on and in the hair strand because of the protective components within it [shea butter]. What those components are, I couldn't tell you.
> 
> I don't know if the other butters will or won't do these two, things. I personally prefer to follow and do what is 'proven'. In my experience, shea butter fits that condition. I've been doing my 'new' process since December 26th, 2016, which includes using shea butter in my routine.  I'm only  6-7 months in and already my hair is probably the longest it has ever been in my life.
> 
> Thanks for asking the question. I had some additional AHA! moments because of it.
> 
> It's 2:55 am and I've got a plane to catch in the morning. This is all I have for now!



@Chicoro, wow!

This detail is super helpful. Thank you so much for it.

Safe travels!


----------



## shasha8685

Getting irritated/bored with my hair so I am wigging it up for awhile. This is Isis Scandal.....


----------



## MzSwift

Chicoro said:


> I've been a  *shea butter hater *most of my time on LHCF because *I was ignorant *about how to mix it down correctly. For 'me', it comes out fabulous when you let it sit at room temperature and then blend it with an electric, wire whisk, along with coconut oil[ which is critical for imparting 'fluff'] and whatever else you want to add. I used to melt it down on the stove in a double boiler , then mix it in my blender: WRONG WAY! And it always came out gritty. It's the little things that can shift one to success. It's those little bits of nuggets of knowledge that can make a tremendous difference in the outcome. I just learned how to mix it and use it in 2015/2016. Now, I buy it 1 kilogram at a time.



OMG, thank you so much for this little tidbit!!! 
I have been in this hair game since 2009 and I kept trying to give Shea butter a chance, not just for my hair but for my family's skin care as well. I bought cheap and expensive butter. I just gave away my last POUNDS of shea butter because my mixes were always gritty. I'm going to give this a try at room temp. I really hope this is the solution. I'm looking to make a natural sunscreen for my family with a Shea butter base. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Sharpened

What oil rinsing did for my hair.

Mainly cowashing:


Cowashing and oil rinsing, occasional finger detangling (June 2010):


Oil rinsing and finger detangling (no more conditioner):


Oil rinsing, finger detangling, aloe, and gel:


----------



## Phoenix14

Sharpened said:


> What oil rinsing did for my hair.
> 
> Mainly cowashing:
> View attachment 406727
> 
> Cowashing and oil rinsing, occasional finger detangling (June 2010):
> View attachment 406729
> 
> Oil rinsing and finger detangling (no more conditioner):
> View attachment 406735
> 
> Oil rinsing, finger detangling, aloe, and gel:
> View attachment 406737


SERIOUSLY! What's your regimen? What other than defined curls have you found with your oil rinsing?


----------



## Sharpened

Phoenix14 said:


> SERIOUSLY! What's your regimen? What other than defined curls have you found with your oil rinsing?


My current regimen is here. I use herbal tea rinses on occastion, raw aloe (all over, scalp only, or mixed with a light oil for twists) and clarify with thick oat water every 4-6 weeks.

I gave up conditioners (and shampoos for now) because they gave my scalp flakes, due to being allergic to the coconut-derived chemicals in them. Certain oils leave a film behind (I suspect are the fatty alcohols) that condition my hair and seal in moisture; other oils penetrate and soften my hair, but do not seal in moisture. I am trialing a bunch of oils to see which ones do what.


----------



## niknakmac

Did these twists two weeks ago in an attempt to not chop my hair.  I am hoping to keep them until the end of the month but I struggle to keep my hair in one style for extended periods.


----------



## Sharpened

@niknakmac why do you want to chop? I wish my hair looked that nice in twists...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

niknakmac said:


> Did these twists two weeks ago in an attempt to not chop my hair.  I am hoping to keep them until the end of the month but I struggle to keep my hair in one style for extended periods.
> 
> View attachment 407111



You look GROWN in your twists. (This is NOT the case for all of us. ) Nice!!!


----------



## faithVA

Sharpened said:


> @niknakmac why do you want to chop? I wish my hair looked that nice in twists...



I was thinking the same thing. If my twist looked like that and would last two weeks I would think I struck gold.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My second DIY flat twist out, this time on stretched hair. This hair was HUGE (pictures just DON'T capture it!).

It lasted until it met the Texas humidity.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sharpened said:


> What oil rinsing did for my hair.
> 
> Mainly cowashing:
> View attachment 406727
> 
> Cowashing and oil rinsing, occasional finger detangling (June 2010):
> View attachment 406729
> 
> Oil rinsing and finger detangling (no more conditioner):
> View attachment 406735
> 
> Oil rinsing, finger detangling, aloe, and gel:
> View attachment 406737



Ms. @Sharpened, what exactly did you apply in the fourth picture, and how? TIA!!!


----------



## Sharpened

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ms. @Sharpened, what exactly did you apply in the fourth picture, and how? TIA!!!


I had used raw aloe all over prior to oil rinsing with my Castor Mix and twisted it up. On the next day, I decided to see what using gel on damp hair would do to it. I dampened it with catnip tea spray and raked Wetline Xtreme Gel into it by sections. That pic is day 5.

Wetline Xtreme Gel contains some questionable ingredients, so I use it sparingly.


----------



## niknakmac

Sharpened said:


> @niknakmac why do you want to chop? I wish my hair looked that nice in twists...





faithVA said:


> I was thinking the same thing. If my twist looked like that and would last two weeks I would think I struck gold.



 Thanks for the hair love but I'm getting hair lazy. I want 5 minute hair.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

This weekend curl formers attempt. I just knew it was gonna be fabulous. NOT!  But I can't take days off because my hair didn't come out right


----------



## Sharpened

@guyaneseyankee what were you looking for? Have you tried perm rods yet, or is that curl too tight for you? I keep looking at them, but not buying.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Sharpened said:


> @guyaneseyankee what were you looking for? Have you tried perm rods yet, or is that curl too tight for you? I keep looking at them, but not buying.



I think I'm delusional as all.  I'm used to long hair, and watching videos of longer hair.  So I expect to have longer curls too. MY HAIR IS SHORT.  Accept it.  For now....
IDK what I'm looking for.  Hair down my back perhaps.  My hair though  LOL 

I used to have the authentic curlformers from Sally's $70; gave them away.  These that I just bought the bootleg, I believe work just as well.  Just the wand is garbage.  But I was supplied with like 4 others.  I guess they know that they ain't worth a damn.  for $30, I'm satisified.

I did a rollerset once, but no to the permrods.  I'm just playing in my hair.  

Looking at the picture above.  I think I know what I did wrong.  I twisted the roots too much.  And my ends although I did detangle and brush them out, I'm natural  Hair texture to be considered.  Plus that picture was two days old.  I put the curls in on Saturday, but didn't break them open until Monday morning.  

Last night, I went to the beach, you should see what my hair looks like today.....


----------



## Sharpened

guyaneseyankee said:


> I guess they know that they ain't worth a damn.




In two years, your hair will be there again.


----------



## Colocha

Big fluffy interview bun


----------



## bluenvy

@Sharpened 
You transformed those curls! 
And that uniform popping with gel and aloe

I gotta oil rinse, and get some aloe.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My second DIY flat twist out, this time on stretched hair. This hair was HUGE (pictures just DON'T capture it!).
> 
> It lasted until it met the Texas humidity.
> 
> View attachment 407113


Awwww you look so cute lol. Like a doll.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

niknakmac said:


> Did these twists two weeks ago in an attempt to not chop my hair.  I am hoping to keep them until the end of the month but I struggle to keep my hair in one style for extended periods.
> 
> View attachment 407111


Oooh aaahh very nice! Well done! 

I gotta Start posting pictures of my wool soon lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Awwww you look so cute lol. Like a doll.



Thanks, @AdoraAdora24.


----------



## niknakmac

I went to my stylist yesterday and went ahead and got a cut, color and blowout.  She cut my hair curly so it will look good both curly and straight.  Both sides are shaved so I can wear it on either side or in a fro hawk.  If i flip it over on the left side the color is a lot brighter.  I actually felt relieved getting it cut.  It will be much easier to manage and easy to style. Right now I am loving this short hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Ponytail'ing it today. I love how the summer humidity makes it look swollen and juicy.


----------



## bluenvy

So you went and got your hair cut @niknakmac 

You look fabulous rocking this pixie!


----------



## niknakmac

bluenvy said:


> So you went and got your hair cut @niknakmac
> 
> You look fabulous rocking this pixie!



Thank you I'm feeling fabulous too!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wearing nothing but DIY CurlyProverbz Oil and DIY flaxseed gel (Naptural85's ridiculously easy recipe/method).

Last time I was too heavy handed but got better definition. I'll keep practicing! I like the gel!


----------



## Coilystep

Feeling cute today


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Feeling cute today View attachment 408685



Pretty!!!

@Coilystep, how often do you trim? It's been a very long time since I trimmed due to my last trimming fiasco at a salon. Do you self trim or go to a salon?


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Pretty!!!
> 
> @Coilystep, how often do you trim? It's been a very long time since I trimmed due to my last trimming fiasco at a salon. Do you self trim or go to a salon?


Thanks @YvetteWithJoy . I'm ashamed to say I haven't trimmed in like 2 years. I need a trim. I get anxiety thinking about cutting. I may attempt a self trim so I have control over how much is cut. I've never self trimmed before.


----------



## keranikki

Just twists...


----------



## Smiley79

I never got a chance to post my new cut.  Dealing with the scarring alopecia was causing me too much stress. The various patches of legnth, the small bald spots here and there, uhhhh, I couldn't deal any more. I decided to try a tapered cut and opt for protective styles (wigs) when I feel like switching things up.


----------



## MzSwift

@Smiley79 

Lovely! You're rocking that cut!


----------



## Smiley79

MzSwift said:


> @Smiley79
> 
> Lovely! You're rocking that cut!



Thanks girlie


----------



## Bibliophile

Everyone's hair looks so good. I'm "liking" all of your posts.


----------



## NappyNelle

High bun with twist bangs. It's humid and I need to wash and deep condition.

  

I think I look like @YvetteWithJoy but with a much fuller face.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NappyNelle said:


> High bun with twist bangs. It's humid and I need to wash and deep condition.
> 
> View attachment 409171 View attachment 409173
> 
> I think I look like @YvetteWithJoy but with a much fuller face.



OMG!  I see it!

 Is it wrong if I say, "Beautiful! Gorgeous!"


----------



## NappyNelle

YvetteWithJoy said:


> OMG!  I see it!
> 
> Is it wrong if I say, "Beautiful! Gorgeous!"



LOL Thank you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Zero product baby-headbanded hair. 

I usually pull my headband higher to make a proper high puff, but I was so sidetracked staring at my no-product-containing hair that I forgot to style properly. 

Please: No comments on the fivehead. Tyra and I are just fine. Just fine, I tell ya.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Smiley79 said:


> I never got a chance to post my new cut.  Dealing with the scarring alopecia was causing me too much stress. The various patches of legnth, the small bald spots here and there, uhhhh, I couldn't deal any more. I decided to try a tapered cut and opt for protective styles (wigs) when I feel like switching things up.
> 
> View attachment 409029



VERY NICE!


----------



## Smiley79

Thank you @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## shasha8685

Style this week


----------



## ak46

Been wanting to try this hairstyle on my natural hair & finally did it recently!  This is how I currently have my hair but will change it to Faux Locs next week. It was also my first time doing a 3-strand twist out.


----------



## keranikki

Finally finished braiding my hair. It will go under a wig this week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Twist-out using Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait, with some of the hair flat twisted and some regular two-strand twisted:


----------



## NappyNelle

@YvetteWithJoy I love that bit of your outfit we can see!

My hair from this weekend:
 

I hope resizing worked this time. Please excuse the melted off makeup, cleavage, and dirty shirt.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NappyNelle said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I love that bit of your outfit we can see!
> 
> My hair from this weekend:
> View attachment 409901 View attachment 409903
> 
> I hope resizing worked this time. Please excuse the melted off makeup, cleavage, and dirty shirt.



Thank you so much!

I'll describe the outfit: It's a dress with a long slit down the front and a cinched waste. The dress stops above the knee.

Your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Twist-out using Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait, with some of the hair flat twisted and some regular two-strand twisted:
> 
> View attachment 409883



Lovely hair, lovely pattern on the dress. It makes me want to do a twist out me too. Is this a one-product twist out? How long does it last for you?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Lovely hair, lovely pattern on the dress. It makes me want to do a twist out me too. Is this a one-product twist out? How long does it last for you?



Thanks!

This time I only used one product: Jakeala's Shea Amla Parfait.

However, I like layering gel over it and twisting out that way: Its sleeker, lasts longer, stays hydrated longer, etc.

It will last about 3 days if I don't retwist at night. If I retwist at night (and you can twist more chunkily at night once you've already established the initial twist out), it can last and last and last and last.

The very, very, very best twist out tutorial series I've ever seen on YT is by YouTuber pashtash. I linked her video in that "Most Helpful Hair Video" thread or whatever I called it.

In her tutorial, she covers EVERYTHING. I learned so much. I learned how to make the style last, what to do at night, how to handle the hair when twisting, etc. She grew her hair out LONG by wearing a lot of twist outs. Her twist outs are TIGHT.


----------



## Alma Petra

Thanks a lot dear!

And what are your tips for volume?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Thanks a lot dear!
> 
> And what are your tips for volume?





I want to eliminate the volume! Lol!

Well, the more you separate your twists after unraveling, the more volume.

Also, you can take both of your hands, slide them underneath your hair to palm your scalp, and then use your fingers to gently pull up slightly through the roots to get some volume.

Also, of course most people take a pick and fluff at the roots for volume.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I want to eliminate the volume! Lol!
> 
> Well, the more you separate your twists after unraveling, the more volume.
> 
> Also, you can take both of your hands, slide them underneath your hair to palm your scalp, and then use your fingers to gently pull up slightly through the roots to get some volume.
> 
> Also, of course most people take a pick and fluff at the roots for volume.



What? Do you want sickly limp twists? Come on! Your volume is to be envied!

I own a pick. Let's see if I can get a decent looking twist out with its help. I have ordered a new bonnet drier attachment. I'm wondering whether to wait for it or to set out on this adventure sooner lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Asymmetrical wavy wig over deep conditioning twists.


----------



## Chicoro

Smiley79 said:


> I never got a chance to post my new cut.  Dealing with the scarring alopecia was causing me too much stress. The various patches of legnth, the small bald spots here and there, uhhhh, I couldn't deal any more. I decided to try a tapered cut and opt for protective styles (wigs) when I feel like switching things up.
> 
> View attachment 409029



Looking like a regal queen on the thrown, contemplating her next strategic move to ensure the kingdom thrives.  The cut looks chic and elegant on you. You hair looks really good!


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I love that bit of your outfit we can see!
> 
> My hair from this weekend:
> View attachment 409901 View attachment 409903
> 
> I hope resizing worked this time. Please excuse the melted off makeup, cleavage, and dirty shirt.



All I see is thick, full, long pretty hair!


----------



## keranikki

Work wig, I'm over it already.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> Work wig, I'm over it already.



 at the look on your face.  I so feel ya. I'm still wearing my twists under my asymmetrical wavy bob wig (yeah . . . this wig is doing a lot. Lol.).

I need to learn how to try to make the part look more realistic, and I'm thinking about removing the asymmetry. This wig does help when I'm in a pinch, though!


----------



## keranikki

@YvetteWithJoy , 


YvetteWithJoy said:


> This wig does help when I'm in a pinch, though!



Yes it does, but ugh...I just miss my hair.  I take it off when I get home, since DH can't stand wigs or weaves, and it would allow me to see my hair.  I thought seeing my scalp would be enough for me to maintain wearing the wig for a while.  Oooohhhh, I lied to myself.  I made it three weeks, lol!  I will say that it has been a great protective style, while my hair was in braids. I'm either going to do a roller set or a wash and go.  I have already replaced my mini braids with thicker braids for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## keranikki

YvetteWithJoy said:


> at the look on your face.  I so feel ya. I'm still wearing my twists under my asymmetrical wavy bob wig (yeah . . . this wig is doing a lot. Lol.).
> 
> I need to learn how to try to make the part look more realistic, and I'm thinking about removing the asymmetry. This wig does help when I'm in a pinch, though!
> 
> View attachment 410155




I would trim an inch off in the front and maintain the back.


----------



## Coilystep

I got my hair dyed today and got a twist out. I'm very happy with the results. Although I've got no idea how to maintain it  I may be doing a wash n go on Monday morning.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Love it, @Coilystep!

Today's twist-out done with a MUCH faster wash day method/combo. 

Prepoo/detangle/cleanse/condition: Pure O.N.E. Beauty African Black Soap Prepoo Mud Mask/Wash
Silken and strengthen: Organic rice water rinse
Ayurvedic infusion and sealing: Jakeala Shea Amla Parfait
Styling:  EarthTones Naturals Gelly

16 twists installed (flat twisted at the front, regular two-strand twists at the back). Dried under HairFlair.


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> I got my hair dyed today and got a twist out. I'm very happy with the results. Although I've got no idea how to maintain it  I may be doing a wash n go on Monday morning. View attachment 410215View attachment 410217View attachment 410219View attachment 410221



Nice twist out. I love your definition. What products did you use? Do the rollers on the end affect the pattern in any way?


----------



## shasha8685

Did a dry twist out


----------



## Coilystep

Alma Petra said:


> Nice twist out. I love your definition. What products did you use? Do the rollers on the end affect the pattern in any way?


The hairdresser did it. I've never had a successful diy twistout. She used Paul Mitchell foaming pomade Jane carter twisting cream and a setting lotion. I think the rollers on the end gave it some structure.


----------



## Smiley79

Chicoro said:


> Looking like a regal queen on the thrown, contemplating her next strategic move to ensure the kingdom thrives.  The cut looks chic and elegant on you. You hair looks really good!


thank you!


----------



## Pygmy_puff

NappyNelle said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I love that bit of your outfit we can see!
> 
> My hair from this weekend:
> View attachment 409901 View attachment 409903
> 
> I hope resizing worked this time. Please excuse the melted off makeup, cleavage, and dirty shirt.



Absolutely gorgeous!! How did you style your hair in this photo? Is it a blowout?


----------



## Kiadodie

Just took my weave out...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

This is my simple updo, hair feels really soft. sealed with BlueMagic last night.  I have no gray hairs or white spots, that is just shine. FYI.


----------



## keranikki

My struggle bun. I realized that using a bun maker was drying my ends out. I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend to see if it helps. If it doesn't, then I'll just cut the ends. 

Side note: My hair feels great overall.


----------



## NatrulyMe

BeautifulFlower said:


> *BTW Ladies....There's an LHCF App available for Android and iPhone!!!! This is how the ladies are posting on the go. *
> 
> I remember during my agressive hair growing days, I thought my hair would look great all the time and should feel great all the time based on what I saw in some of my hair idols pics. I only saw glamour pics, not the everyday hair pics.
> 
> If my Hair didn't look a certain way or feel like the way some of the ladies hair looked, I thought I may be doing something wrong.
> 
> The reality...some days are better than others but most days my hair is not glamourous.
> 
> So post your everyday hair...ponytails, buns, braidouts, flat ironed, nappy, pretty, crazy, and everything in between....
> 
> I'm stretching to manage the new growth so I straighten my hair but i cant seem to control the nap in the back...oh well...lol.



May I join? I agree with you about feeling like I am doing something wrong in my regimen if my hair did not look like some of the ladies. In the past six months, I noticed my hair often looked and felt dry and frizzy. Last month, my hair shed more than ever since becoming natural, so I decided to change my routine and regimen (for experiment--to see what my hair likes and dislikes). Here's a few images of my crazy hair days...


----------



## flyygirlll2

Braid out originally done on stretched hair but the humidity later proofed up my hair.


----------



## NatrulyMe

My  most recently flexi-rods style. Believe it or not...This was my first time trying. I absolutely loved this style!  The curls lasted for six days-- probably would've last more days, but it was time to shampoo, Sheba (my hair). BTW, please excuse the pimple on my face.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Good Morning, Ladies.  This is my go to style today. Please ignore the disrespectful gray strings  in the front of my puff.


----------



## keranikki

My shrunken braid out.


----------



## niknakmac

No kickboxing and no gym for a few days so I straightend my hair last weekend.  It's already on the grow back.  I'm getting it tightened up this weekend.


----------



## Alma Petra

niknakmac said:


> View attachment 410655
> 
> No kickboxing and no gym for a few days so I straightend my hair last weekend.  It's already on the grow back.  I'm getting it tightened up this weekend.


You and your hair are looking awesome!


----------



## NappyNelle

Pygmy_puff said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!! How did you style your hair in this photo? Is it a blowout?


Thanks @Pygmy_puff  This was a very light blowout and braid out combo. I had planned to put my hair in big twists but got lazy! lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

OMGeeee!

Ladies, you are beautiful!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today's hair.


----------



## GGsKin

@AdoraAdora24 your hair is beautiful. It really shines in this style.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AbsyBlvd said:


> @AdoraAdora24 your hair is beautiful. It really shines in this style.


Thank you!!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

This is day 3 for my wash n go using the As I Am Jelly. It isn't as defined as the beginning (day 1). Also, it is very humid today in my area. It's alright, but it does not have enough hold. Anyways, I will try the KCKT & KCCC during my next wash day. Yet, it is too expensive for me--8oz for $15.69...YIKES!

Ugh, why is it all the gels, jellies or custards I tried makes my hair too stiff, crunchy and or dryer?--Or, either it does not have enough hold for my curls?.  *Sigh*  Eventually, I will try the Xtreme Wetline Gel? I've read good things about it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> This is day 3 for my wash n go using the As I Am Jelly. It isn't as defined as the beginning (day 1). Also, it is very humid today in my area. It's alright, but it does not have enough hold. Anyways, I will try the KCKT & KCCC during my next wash day. Yet, it is too expensive for me--8oz for $15.69...YIKES!
> 
> Ugh, why is it all the gels, jellies or custards I tried makes my hair too stiff, crunchy and or dryer?--Or, either it does not have enough hold for my curls?.  *Sigh*  Eventually, I will try the Xtreme Wetline Gel? I've read good things about it.


It looks great to me!  And soft!


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> It looks great to me!  And soft!



Aw, thanks. I wish my hair wasn't so naturally dang on frizzy!  And, the humid does not help. I just finished twisting my hair up in sections because I didn't like it.


----------



## afrofaithful

Last night I dreamed I had a bunch of gray hair!!!!

I'm traumatized...'tis all.


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Today's hair.



The texture, shine and thickness of this hair!  Picture-perfect gorgeousness!


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> My struggle bun. I realized that using a bun maker was drying my ends out. I'm going to do a protein treatment this weekend to see if it helps. If it doesn't, then I'll just cut the ends.
> 
> Side note: My hair feels great overall.



Greatness starts with small beginnings!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I CW'd my hair and did a wash n go with the Xtreme Wetline gel. I decided to try this gel first before the KCCC (will try next wash n go). Hopefully, it will not be too stiff and I am able to scrunch it out.

Still wet.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> The texture, shine and thickness of this hair!  Picture-perfect gorgeousness!


Thank you So much!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

Good morning, ladies. 

I think I found my staple gel? The Xtreme Wetline Gel. It does not make my hair feel too crunchy and stiff (although I do scrunch and use oil on my hands). The key was instead of using oil, I used shea butter after my leave-in conditioner.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> 
> I think I found my staple gel? The Xtreme Wetline Gel. It does not make my hair feel too crunchy and stiff (although I do scrunch and use oil on my hands). The key was instead of using oil, I used shea butter after my leave-in conditioner.


Awesome! I was hopping last night for this to work out for you!! very nice!


----------



## NatrulyMe

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Awesome! I was hopping last night for this to work out for you!! very nice!


----------



## Chicoro

NatrulyMe said:


> This is day 3 for my wash n go using the As I Am Jelly. It isn't as defined as the beginning (day 1). Also, it is very humid today in my area. It's alright, but it does not have enough hold. Anyways, I will try the KCKT & KCCC during my next wash day. Yet, it is too expensive for me--8oz for $15.69...YIKES!
> 
> Ugh, why is it all the gels, jellies or custards I tried makes my hair too stiff, crunchy and or dryer?--Or, either it does not have enough hold for my curls?.  *Sigh*  Eventually, I will try the Xtreme Wetline Gel? I've read good things about it.



Another one...your hair and skin are so pretty! I love your hair when the curls hang loose. Your hair is jet black and really shiny.


----------



## NatrulyMe

@Chicoro 

       Aw, thank you... I appreciate your compliment. Your hair is gorgeous!  Yes, I think my hair likes it much better when it just hangs too. Honestly, I washed the gel out of my hair last night from the wash n go with the Xtreme Wetline gel. It wasn't as crunchy as the Eco Styler, etc Yet, I couldn't get with it (really did not like it).   My hair looked flat with no volume regardless what I try to do to make it look fuller. It Just hangs. Therefore, I may as well as accept the fact that my hair wont be like some others I see with their wash n gos...IT's OKAY! I will embrace and work with what God gave me.


----------



## Chicoro

NatrulyMe said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> Aw, thank you... I appreciate your compliment. Your hair is gorgeous!  Yes, I think my hair likes it much better when it just hangs too. Honestly, I washed the gel out of my hair last night from the wash n go with the Xtreme Wetline gel. It wasn't as crunchy as the Eco Styler, etc Yet, I couldn't get with it (really did not like it).   My hair looked flat with no volume regardless what I try to do to make it look fuller. It Just hangs. Therefore, I may as well as accept the fact that my hair wont be like some others I see with their wash n gos...I*T's OKAY! I will embrace and work with what God gave me. *



Good for you, Baby Doll!


----------



## NatrulyMe

@Chicoro


----------



## NatrulyMe

Question. 

Have anyone of you ladies ever tried a wash n go using conditioner and oil only? How did your hair felt and or looked? The reason why I asked is because I think this is the way for me to do my wash n gos (when I cannot purchase KCKT & KCCC) and it will be a good way to show volume. Also, just another alternative for me.  FYI, I know some techniques works better than others just wanted your input if you tried it (especially from those with 3c high porosity hair).


----------



## Coilystep

NatrulyMe said:


> Question.
> 
> Have anyone of you ladies ever tried a wash n go using conditioner and oil only? How did your hair felt and or looked? The reason why I asked is because I think this is the way for me to do my wash n gos (when I cannot purchase KCKT & KCCC) and it will be a good way to show volume. Also, just another alternative for me.  FYI, I know some techniques works better than others just wanted your input if you tried it (especially from those with 3c high porosity hair).


I have always used gel. Post your question in the fall and winter wash N go thread. You might get more responses.  

I think @NaturalShe94 uses only conditioner to wash N go. She may be able to provide some recs.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Coilystep said:


> I have always used gel. Post your question in the fall and winter wash N go thread. You might get more responses.
> 
> I think @NaturalShe94 uses only conditioner to wash N go. She may be able to provide some recs.


----------



## NatrulyMe

@Coilystep 
                        I almost forgot about that thread. lol  


Glad you reminded me. Good looking out!!


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Greatness starts with small beginnings!



Yes ma'am.  Thank you!


----------



## NaturalShe94

Coilystep said:


> I have always used gel. Post your question in the fall and winter wash N go thread. You might get more responses.
> 
> I think @NaturalShe94 uses only conditioner to wash N go. She may be able to provide some recs.



Thanks for tagging me. I can def give some insite on that...

@NatrulyMe For my WnG's I used to use just conditioner only and it worked great! I still do it sometimes when I want instant volume! Now I use just a leave in and oil mostly as WnGs... Barely use gel. Works great! The Leave In and Oil makes the WnG last more days vs the "only conditioner" ... But the "only conditioner" is my last min thing now because it provides the volume I need. Hope this helped!


----------



## Sharpened

One year of progress:


----------



## NatrulyMe

NaturalShe94 said:


> Thanks for tagging me. I can def give some insite on that...
> 
> @NatrulyMe For my WnG's I used to use just conditioner only and it worked great! I still do it sometimes when I want instant volume! Now I use just a leave in and oil mostly as WnGs... Barely use gel. Works great! The Leave In and Oil makes the WnG last more days vs the "only conditioner" ... But the "only conditioner" is my last min thing now because it provides the volume I need. Hope this helped!





I appreciate your input.


----------



## NatrulyMe

Tightly Curly Method: Conditioner Only!
It is about 90% dry. Once it is dry the only thing I need to do is Fluff for volume. I love it! My hair does feel stiff or matted like when I use gel. Overall, does not look flat.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Since my hair is steam iron straightened, I decided to try the style that was my whole reason for wanting to straighten in the first place (the style/method in the video below).'

I trimmed quite a bit. Probably 1/4 of an inch. I was too chicken to spritz with water, and my two flat twists were a little too loose (I will keep practicing  ).


----------



## NatrulyMe

@YvetteWithJoy 

Your hair looks awesome. I love it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NatrulyMe said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Your hair looks awesome. I love it!



Thanks so much. I'm not the person in the video, but the photo below. Her styling inspires me so!


----------



## NatrulyMe

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much. I'm not the person in the video, but the photo below. Her styling inspires me so!



I know...I saw your attachment. lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NatrulyMe said:


> I know...I saw your attachment. lol



Oh, 

In that case, many thanks! Too kind!


----------



## beauti

*@Sharpened you have such pretty curls *


----------



## halee_J

I dunno why I never come in here, such pretty hair! and @AdoraAdora24 your hair is  beautiful! and you style it so well love the updos


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

You ladies and y'all luscious hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Well I went from the buns to the two braids. I'm in awe of how juicy they look to me.


----------



## NatrulyMe

The best wash n go I've ever done... Please excuse those disrespectful grays!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

A few of my family members keep giving me side-eyes and laughing on sight of me.

It's alright, though.  I know my truth. I know my goals. 

I'm hoping these deep waveformers help me with SAFELY/HEALTHILY stretching my hair and keeping at bay the tangles, SSKs, and too-much-manipulation-via-constant-detangling.

Details about this attempt are here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/deep-wave-curlformers-hmmmm.785891/page-5#post-24248885

If the style itself doesn't work, I will see if I can do a pretty, ends-protecting bun on stretched hair.


----------



## NatrulyMe

@YvetteWithJoy 

I can't wait to see your results! Where did you get your Waveformers from?


----------



## faithVA

NatrulyMe said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I can't wait to see your results! Where did you get your Waveformers from?


Second this. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *A few of my family members keep giving me side-eyes and laughing on sight of me.*
> 
> It's alright, though.  I know my truth. I know my goals.
> 
> I'm hoping these deep waveformers help me with SAFELY/HEALTHILY stretching my hair and keeping at bay the tangles, SSKs, and too-much-manipulation-via-constant-detangling.
> 
> Details about this attempt are here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/deep-wave-curlformers-hmmmm.785891/page-5#post-24248885
> 
> If the style itself doesn't work, I will see if I can do a pretty, ends-protecting bun on stretched hair.
> 
> View attachment 412421



@YvetteWithJoy,
Let them 'side eye' you. Based upon the way your hair is transforming beautifully, literally before our very eyes, those same folks are going to be asking you for advice or stating how gorgeous your hair is.  Then you can side eye _THEM_. But of course, afterward graciously offer any advice they might need to help them with their own hair.


----------



## halee_J

My hair a few days ago...18 months post flat ironed hair after 2 weeks in a hot and humid environment. Its all shrunken now but mango kept it soft.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NatrulyMe said:


> @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> I can't wait to see your results! Where did you get your Waveformers from?



I can't find the link to the Ebay seller from whom I ordered the waveformers, but I got them from a Chinese seller very, very, very cheaply. I bought tons of them (wasn't sure how many I'd need and saw Nap85 use 70-something curlformers once) and just went ahead and got the long ones in case they became a staple and I was still wanting to use them 5 years from now with very long hair.

There's a thread discussing people using, trying, and purchasing them: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/deep-wave-curlformers-hmmmm.785891/


----------



## keranikki

Today's wash n go. After this weekend's detangling session, I'm paranoid about tangles and ssk. I re-wet my hair and finger detangled with oil and conditioner. I think I will do roller sets instead of wash n go's this Fall.


----------



## NatrulyMe

keranikki said:


> Today's wash n go. After this weekend's detangling session, I'm paranoid about tangles and ssk. I re-wet my hair and finger detangled with oil and conditioner. I think I will do roller sets instead of wash n go's this Fall.


Your wash n go looks great to me, curl twin!


----------



## keranikki

NatrulyMe said:


> Your wash n go looks great to me, har twin!



Hey twin! Thank you!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Wearing my hair straightened after trying out the Ion Steam Straightener.  Realized I had a pic from Aug 24 to compare to Oct 1
I see a difference but I'm deep in my imagination

I need to protect and baby my ends for the year.


----------



## Thump

All of you ladies and your hair look great.
 I need to subscribe to this thread. I had no idea I was missing all of this awesomeness


----------



## niknakmac

guyaneseyankee said:


> Wearing g my hair straighten after trying out the Ion Steam Straightener.  Realized I had a pic from Sept 24 to compare to Oct 1
> I see a difference but I'm deep in my imagination
> 
> I need to protect and baby my ends for the year.




I see a difference too! Grow baby, grow!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

niknakmac said:


> I see a difference too! Grow baby, grow!


Awe thanks,  @niknakmac


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today's twist-out from 21 twists, using:

Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer (spray)
Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
Photos enlarge upon click.

Before separating:


After separating and fluffing a bit:


----------



## NatrulyMe

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's twist-out from 21 twists, using:
> 
> Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer (spray)
> Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
> Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
> Photos enlarge upon click.
> 
> Before separating:
> View attachment 412747
> 
> After separating and fluffing a bit:
> View attachment 412751



I Like... Great job!!


----------



## grownwomanaz

View media item 129507
My hair today.


----------



## grownwomanaz

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's twist-out from 21 twists, using:
> 
> Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer (spray)
> Qhemet Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
> Uncle Funky's Daughter's Curly Magic
> Photos enlarge upon click.
> 
> Before separating:
> View attachment 412747
> 
> After separating and fluffing a bit:
> View attachment 412751


Very defined, looks great. I like it both ways.


----------



## Coilystep

I picked my hair out. I'm about to wash it. Ignore the lint


----------



## Chicoro

@grownwomanaz ,
By the way, you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro

Coilystep said:


> I picked my hair out. I'm about to wash it. Ignore the lint View attachment 413189View attachment 413191View attachment 413193View attachment 413195View attachment 413197




Looking like a cute 17 year old from the late 1970's!


----------



## Coilystep

Chicoro said:


> Looking like a cute 17 year old from the late 1970's!


Aw thanks


----------



## grownwomanaz

Chicoro said:


> @grownwomanaz ,
> By the way, you are so gorgeous!



Thanks sis. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## keranikki

Flat ironed my hair and trimmed my ends. During my trim, I realized that the ends in the back of my head were more damaged then the front. I don't know if it's from using a donut to bun my hair or wash n go's. I'm going to rock my bun until next wash day. I'm hoping the KCCC that I recently purchased protects my ends like it claims it will.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wigging it today.

(photos enlarge)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wash day went on an on today. I was not brisk! 

Hair is neatly twisted (16 twists) under this wig:


----------



## Austro-Afrikana

Hair is canerowed in the front and the back is wrapped in thread under this Outre 3C Whirly half wig. I’m watching so many wig videos lately and think this will be my new obsession.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Austro-Afrikana said:


> View attachment 413771 Hair is canerowed in the front and the back is wrapped in thread under this Outre 3C Whirly half wig. I’m watching so many wig videos lately and think this will be my new obsession.



So beautiful! I love it!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

Austro-Afrikana said:


> View attachment 413771 Hair is canerowed in the front and the back is wrapped in thread under this Outre 3C Whirly half wig. I’m watching so many wig videos lately and think this will be my new obsession.



Very Pretty!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wash day went on an on today. I was not brisk!
> 
> Hair is neatly twisted (16 twists) under this wig:
> 
> View attachment 413737
> 
> View attachment 413735



Yep.  That looks really good on you!


----------



## Bad&Bougee

halee_J said:


> My hair a few days ago...18 months post flat ironed hair after 2 weeks in a hot and humid environment. Its all shrunken now but mango kept it soft. View attachment 412589



So thick and healthy.


----------



## keranikki

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wash day went on an on today. I was not brisk!
> 
> Hair is neatly twisted (16 twists) under this wig:
> 
> View attachment 413737
> 
> View attachment 413735



@YvetteWithJoy we have the same problem...we takes pictures with the "smile frown". We're trying to smile or smirk, but the corners of our mouth won't participate  We got to show some teeth honey and smile big. 
You look as if that wig pissed you off, lol.


----------



## Bad&Bougee

You all and your gorgeous hair is pure motivation.


----------



## PJaye

I keep returning to this thread not only for the great hair, but for the lovely, non-pooched out smiles everyone has.

@NatrulyMe:  Your WNGs are pure perfection, especially all of those curly doodles in the back.  I've never had an urge to touch someone's hair until I saw your pics.  Too, too cute.  Unlawfully cute. 
@ItsMeLilLucky:  Your hair is growing like a weed! I've been quietly following your journey and I've enjoyed every minute of it (and your accompanying commentary...you are a trip) 
@Coilystep:  That third pic is sick!  Absolutely sick.  I love it.  I kept scrolling back up to look at it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> @YvetteWithJoy we have the same problem...we takes pictures with the "smile frown". We're trying to smile or smirk, but the corners of our mouth won't participate  We got to show some teeth honey and smile big.
> You look as if that wig pissed you off, lol.



Lol! Thanks! Informative. I had no idea! I was feelin' alright!


----------



## NatrulyMe

PJaye said:


> I keep returning to this thread not only for the great hair, but for the lovely, non-pooched out smiles everyone has.
> 
> @NatrulyMe:  Your WNGs are pure perfection, especially all of those curly doodles in the back.  I've never had an urge to touch someone's hair until I saw your pics.  Too, too cute.  Unlawfully cute.



@PJaye 
                    Thank you.  I been trying to master WNGs since becoming natural and I can honestly say that the last one was the best.  Lately, I've been wearing braids. I may do another one this week? I haven't decided.

Boy does time fly! My naturalversary is coming up on the 28th of this month. I will only be two years natural.


----------



## halee_J

Bad&Bougee said:


> So thick and healthy.



Thank you @Bad&Bougee !


----------



## Coilystep

Thanks @PJaye


----------



## Coilystep

I have no idea why my face was scrunched up in every pick I took today, but my puff was everything today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

PJaye said:


> I keep returning to this thread not only for the great hair, but for the lovely, non-pooched out smiles everyone has.
> 
> @NatrulyMe:  Your WNGs are pure perfection, especially all of those curly doodles in the back.  I've never had an urge to touch someone's hair until I saw your pics.  Too, too cute.  Unlawfully cute.
> @ItsMeLilLucky:  Your hair is growing like a weed! I've been quietly following your journey and I've enjoyed every minute of it (and your accompanying commentary...you are a trip)
> @Coilystep:  That third pic is sick!  Absolutely sick.  I love it.  I kept scrolling back up to look at it.


Awww, why thank you kindly. Lord knows, I'm forever changing my hair. And about the commentary, sometimes I'm just as surprised as you guys.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Lol! Thanks! Informative. I had no idea! I was feelin' alright!



Hi, lady (@keranikki). I'm smiling in this pic I just took of today's twist out.

Is that better? 

I don't usually smile in photos because I need braces, my teeth are tall (long???), etc.  Hubby tells me he loves my smile and laughter, so I do show my teeth often IRL. 





View attachment 413877

ETA:
After I was able to get home and play with my hair a little (and apply a little powder )


----------



## NatrulyMe

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady. I'm smiling in this pic I just took of today's twist out.
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> I don't usually smile in photos because I need braces, my teeth are tall (long???), etc.  Hubby tells me he loves my smile and laughter, so I do show my teeth often IRL.



Nice smile. I hate showing my teeth too because I have a gap,(from genetics and hereditary--I never been a thumb sucker!) but sometimes I just let it go and smile ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NatrulyMe said:


> Nice smile. I hate showing my teeth too because I have a gap,(from genetics and hereditary--I never been a thumb sucker!) but sometimes I just let it go and smile ...



Thanks! I'm glad you just go ahead and smile sometimes.


----------



## shasha8685

My style for the week


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Bad&Bougee said:


> Yep.  That looks really good on you!



Thank you!  Your feedback really helped me.


----------



## grownwomanaz

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady (@keranikki). I'm smiling in this pic I just took of today's twist out.
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> I don't usually smile in photos because I need braces, my teeth are tall (long???), etc.  Hubby tells me he loves my smile and laughter, so I do show my teeth often IRL.
> 
> View attachment 413869
> 
> View attachment 413875
> 
> View attachment 413877
> 
> ETA:
> After I was able to get home and play with my hair a little (and apply a little powder )
> 
> View attachment 413933
> 
> View attachment 413931




Ahh, you look sooo cute. You have a bright smile. Your whole face lights up. I see nothing wrong with your teeth nothing whatsoever.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

grownwomanaz said:


> Ahh, you look sooo cute. You have a bright smile. Your whole face lights up. I see nothing wrong with your teeth nothing whatsoever.



Oh, thanks! You are so kind to say that. I deeply appreciate it, and it helps! I can't tell you how much these words of yours mean. I'm going to print this and tape it to the mirror and keep telling myself so.

 Or should I say "" ?


----------



## Pygmy_puff

@YvetteWithJoy  your husband is right. You have a lovely, lovely smile. 

@shasha8685 what a pretty look! Is that a sock bun in the back? It looks so full!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Pygmy_puff said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  your husband is right. You have a lovely, lovely smile.
> 
> @shasha8685 what a pretty look! Is that a sock bun in the back? It looks so full!



Thank you so much for you kind words! They really, really mean a lot!

* adds, "I have a lovely, lovely smile" to my affirmation list.  and  *


----------



## shasha8685

Pygmy_puff said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  your husband is right. You have a lovely, lovely smile.
> 
> @shasha8685 what a pretty look! Is that a sock bun in the back? It looks so full!




Thanks! 
It's just added hair. I wrapped some marley hair around my bun to give it some oomph.


----------



## niknakmac

NatrulyMe said:


> Nice smile. I hate showing my teeth too because I have a gap,(from genetics and hereditary--I never been a thumb sucker!) but sometimes I just let it go and smile ...



Embrace Your gap!  I had a gap and I closed it.  I regret doing it. I feel like my smile is so generic now.


----------



## Alma Petra

Milestone achieved! I was able to create 4 very short braids on my twa and use multiple pins to pin them to my head.


----------



## keranikki

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady (@keranikki). I'm smiling in this pic I just took of today's twist out.
> 
> Is that better?
> 
> I don't usually smile in photos because I need braces, my teeth are tall (long???), etc.  Hubby tells me he loves my smile and laughter, so I do show my teeth often IRL.
> 
> View attachment 413869
> 
> View attachment 413875
> 
> View attachment 413877
> 
> ETA:
> After I was able to get home and play with my hair a little (and apply a little powder )
> 
> View attachment 413933
> 
> View attachment 413931



@YvetteWithJoy Hubby is correct! You have a beautiful smile! You're still sexy girl, don't sweat it. I need braces also (my bottom teeth are crooked and I have a gap up top), but I refuse to be concerned anymore. I'm still sexy, lol.


----------



## keranikki

See? @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Alma Petra

keranikki said:


> View attachment 414293
> 
> See? @YvetteWithJoy


Juicy curls! 
And btw your avatar is the cutest ever


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> View attachment 414293
> 
> See? @YvetteWithJoy



Gorgeous smile!


----------



## keranikki

@Alma Petra 
@YvetteWithJoy 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

keranikki said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Hubby is correct! You have a beautiful smile! You're still sexy girl, don't sweat it. I need braces also (my bottom teeth are crooked and I have a gap up top), but I refuse to be concerned anymore. I'm still sexy, lol.



Thanks! Lol!

And, yes, you are!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today's twist out using CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea (augmented with aloe Vera powder) as a leave-in, Biosilk Hard Rock Gelee, and on the ends Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm.

(photo enlarges upon click)


----------



## whiteoleander91

I haven't posted in this thread in a long time! 

3 day old wet twist out. I washed my hair, applied some gel, and then put my hair in 4 big twists. I took my hair down the next morning while my hair was still damp/wet. Revived it this morning with moisturizer and some gel for the frizzy parts. I'm calling it a wash and wait


----------



## keranikki

whiteoleander91 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a long time!
> 
> 3 day old wet twist out. I washed my hair, applied some gel, and then put my hair in 4 big twists. I took my hair down the next morning while my hair was still damp/wet. Revived it this morning with moisturizer and some gel for the frizzy parts. I'm calling it a wash and wait
> 
> View attachment 414325



Love your curls! Such shine!


----------



## whiteoleander91

keranikki said:


> Love your curls! Such shine!


Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

keranikki said:


> Love your curls! Such shine!



Your hair is shiny, too.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

whiteoleander91 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a long time!
> 
> 3 day old wet twist out. I washed my hair, applied some gel, and then put my hair in 4 big twists. I took my hair down the next morning while my hair was still damp/wet. Revived it this morning with moisturizer and some gel for the frizzy parts. I'm calling it a wash and wait
> 
> View attachment 414325



I love it! What products did you use?


----------



## whiteoleander91

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love it! What products did you use?



Thank you!

I used Krystal Eco Styler and then to refresh I used Curls Lavish Curls Moisturizer


----------



## keranikki

Chicoro said:


> Your hair is shiny, too.



Thank you!


----------



## shasha8685

Loving my hair today!! I'm a fan of this phony pony.


----------



## grownwomanaz

View media item 129539
View media item 129535

Henna day. My intention was to indigo as well but ssshhhiiiid lol. I've had enough for today. Dcing right now and cooking dinner.


----------



## Chicoro

No comb month #10

The first picture is with the same braids pulled into a pony tail.
This is my October 2017 or 10 month anniversary of no combing. My hair is thriving, especially my ends. For the first time EVER in my hair journey, I no longer experience Monster Tangles!


----------



## MileHighDiva

Chicoro said:


> View attachment 414439 View attachment 414437 View attachment 414435
> 
> No comb month #10
> 
> The first picture is with the same braids pulled into a pony tail.
> This is my October 2017 or 10 month anniversary of no combing. My hair is thriving, especially my ends. For the first time EVER in my hair journey, I no longer experience Monster Tangles!


 @Chicoro

NVM: I found the answer to both of my questions in the 12 in 12 thread.


----------



## Chicoro

MileHighDiva said:


> @Chicoro
> 
> NVM: I found the answer to both of my questions in the 12 in 12 thread.



What were your questions?


----------



## MileHighDiva

Chicoro said:


> What were your questions?


I wanted to know if you used a brush or your fingers and product to lay your hair/roots down.  Also, wanted to know if you kept the same parts/sections for your braids.  I found the answers in the another thread.


----------



## Chicoro

MileHighDiva said:


> I wanted to know if you used a brush or your fingers and product to lay your hair/roots down.  Also, wanted to know if you kept the same parts/sections for your braids.  I found the answers in the another thread.



Thank you! Okay, I'll just answer again for someone who may want the information but not know how to search it.

I use my fingers to put on the product in my hair. I _may _use a brush to neaten up my hair around the roots and the hairline. Usually, I use a toothbrush.
I have kept the same parts since Dec 2016. Every now and then, I have to go in and refresh them by reporting using a comb, a little bit. Over time, little stray hairs cross over the parts and make it less 'clean' or defined looking. A couple of days ago marks the first time I took a comb to my head to clean up that side part.


----------



## beauti

*@Chicoro very neat and sleek! What products did you use? TIA

*


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *@Chicoro very neat and sleek! What products did you use? TIA
> *



Thank you! (Water, Scurl, Gel, Shea Butter Mix)

Soak braids in water and unbraid
Add water to the section, and SCurl from root to tip.
Add a dab of Wetline gel on around the roots of the section.
Put in bantu knot and repeat for all braids.
Go back to first braid and slather with Shea butter mix, braid it, repeat for each section


----------



## beauti

*Thank you @Chicoro  I wear my hair similarly under my wigs but my braids aren't fit to be seen in public. I also slather them in my shea butter mix but I will try your method of gelling the roots for a more polished look.*


----------



## MileHighDiva

Chicoro said:


> Thank you! *Okay*, *I'll* *just* *answer* *again* *for* *someone* *who* *may* *want* *the* *information* *but* *not* *know* *how* *to* *search* *it*.
> 
> I use my fingers to put on the product in my hair. I _may _use a brush to neaten up my hair around the roots and the hairline. Usually, I use a toothbrush.
> I have kept the same parts since Dec 2016. Every now and then, I have to go in and refresh them by reporting using a comb, a little bit. Over time, little stray hairs cross over the parts and make it less 'clean' or defined looking. A couple of days ago marks the first time I took a comb to my head to clean up that side part.


You're the best! It's great to be mindful of other members.


----------



## Chicoro

beauti said:


> *Thank you @Chicoro  I wear my hair similarly under my wigs but my braids aren't fit to be seen in public. I also slather them in my shea butter mix but I will try your method of gelling the roots for a more polished look.*



Once I finish doing my braids, I pull them into a snug ponytail and may apply a bit more gel on the fuzzies. Then, I put a scarf over that to set my hair. After about 5 to 10 minutes, I remove the scarf and maybe gel down the edges some more and I'm ready to go.


----------



## Aggie

My look today:


----------



## Chicoro

Aggie said:


> My look today:


ANOTHER GORGEOUS photo!!!!


----------



## Aggie

grownwomanaz said:


> View media item 129539
> View media item 129535
> 
> Henna day. My intention was to indigo as well but ssshhhiiiid lol. I've had enough for today. Dcing right now and cooking dinner.


@grownwomanaz

Your hair looks like the Chad women's hair wearing Chebe powder/paste on it. Nice and thick too.  it.


----------



## Aggie

Chicoro said:


> ANOTHER GORGEOUS photo!!!!



Thanks lovey


----------



## grownwomanaz

@Aggie lol looks more like turds to me


----------



## Aggie

grownwomanaz said:


> @Aggie lol looks more like turds to me


. It's still nice and thick.


----------



## Taleah2009

Today's hair


----------



## Bibliophile

My failed attempt at straight hair. It immediately began to shrink and  revert after I blow dried it. I made 24 twists, braided them then tied a scarf to slow the process.
 
I was supposed to flat iron but that may not happen. My arms hurt. I cut ~2 inches off and kept it moving.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bibliophile said:


> My failed attempt at straight hair. It immediately began to shrink and  revert after I blow dried it. I made 24 twists, braided them then tied a scarf to slow the process.
> View attachment 415333 View attachment 415335
> I was supposed to flat iron but that may not happen. My arms hurt. I cut ~2 inches off and kept it moving.
> View attachment 415337 View attachment 415339 View attachment 415341 View attachment 415343


Beautiful!


----------



## Bibliophile

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you. I tried that hyped up Design Essentials Lavender collection but my kinks won't let me be great.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bibliophile said:


> Thank you. I tried that hyped up Design Essentials Lavender collection but my kinks won't let me be great.


Your kinks is what makes it great!


----------



## Chicoro

Bibliophile said:


> My failed attempt at straight hair. It immediately began to shrink and  revert after I blow dried it. I made 24 twists, braided them then tied a scarf to slow the process.
> View attachment 415333 View attachment 415335
> I was supposed to flat iron but that may not happen. My arms hurt. I cut ~2 inches off and kept it moving.
> View attachment 415337 View attachment 415339 View attachment 415341 View attachment 415343



@Bibliophile ,
I've been fiending to see your hair for about 6 months. Is your hair at waist length?

Failed???? You *MUST *be kidding! Your hair looks like those beautiful, thick, ropes of yarn I see in the craft store.


This is how I feel seeing your pictures.


----------



## Chicoro

Taleah2009 said:


> View attachment 415297 Today's hair



Look at those flawless edges! Hair is laid and pretty.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Wooo! The hair and beauty in this thread.


----------



## Bibliophile

Chicoro said:


> @Bibliophile ,
> I've been fiending to see your hair for about 6 months. Is your hair at waist length?
> 
> Failed???? You *MUST *be kidding! Your hair looks like those beautiful, thick, ropes of yarn I see in the craft store.
> 
> View attachment 415569
> This is how I feel seeing your pictures.



 My hair grows in a layered U shape. I'm high density, low-porosity and have _extreme_ shrinkage. For example these are twists done on damp oiled hair and air-dried.
 
My twists now end between my navel & the top of my hipbones when I pull them. The front (bang area) twists end below my breasts. 

Before my twists ended at mid-back (front), hip bones & bottom of my tail-bone (sides & back).

I call this a failure because my low-po hair resists heat, chemical services & deposit only color. I only straighten my hair twice per year to trim. 
_It takes 8-12hrs to blow dry & flat iron_. _After all of that effort I see no difference_. Compare my blow dried twists to my regular everyday twists below:
  

The old school techniques ( oil-based conditioners, creme press, pressing oil, curling wax+ pressing comb) for straight hair were my Holy Grails. Now they've been discontinued/abandoned for silicone & water-based products+ flat irons. These "new" products don't get my hair straight enough to effectively trim.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

The chunky twist out worked!

5 chunky twists on each half, using Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion under Biosilk Hard Gelee.


----------



## Chicoro

Bibliophile said:


> My hair grows in a layered U shape. I'm high density, low-porosity and have _extreme_ shrinkage. For example these are twists done on damp oiled hair and air-dried.
> View attachment 415671 View attachment 415673
> My twists now end between my navel & the top of my hipbones when I pull them. The front (bang area) twists end below my breasts.
> 
> Before my twists ended at mid-back (front), hip bones & bottom of my tail-bone (sides & back).
> 
> I call this a failure because my low-po hair resists heat, chemical services & deposit only color. I only straighten my hair twice per year to trim.
> _It takes 8-12hrs to blow dry & flat iron_. _After all of that effort I see no difference_. Compare my blow dried twists to my regular everyday twists below:
> View attachment 415675 View attachment 415677
> 
> The old school techniques ( oil-based conditioners, creme press, pressing oil, curling wax+ pressing comb) for straight hair were my Holy Grails. Now they've been discontinued/abandoned for silicone & water-based products+ flat irons. These "new" products don't get my hair straight enough to effectively trim.



I KNEW it!!! I knew that thick, magnificent hair was tailbone length. Of course after the trim it may be shorter, but it will be back at the length it was prior to the trim.

Regarding the straightening process, it can be discouraging when you put in a lot of time and effort for a certain look and then it doesn't come out the way that you expected. I do understand. I am going to assume you did your hair yourself, right? Have you considered going to the shop and getting it done by an old school beautician one  of the two times per year, for your straightening and trimming?

Any residual oil on the hair, whether it be from a butter or grease or liquid oil, can keep the hair from getting straight. Do you use oils and butters in your hair as part of your styling routine? Sometimes they can interfere with the straightening process, too. Can you press it yourself with a creme press? They still make all the things you mentioned. Vita point is a creme press. I prefer the pressing comb to the flat iron, too. The two tools give my hair a totally different look.

Also, if hair is not being straightened on a regular basis, it can be very temperamental and refuse to act right during that one occasion you do straighten! There are lots of subtleties in getting natural hair straightened. I think you will find out what works for you. It will just take a bit longer since your straightening process is only 2 times per year.  Keep trying! 

The one thing that is *quite apparent *to me is that you have very, very healthy hair! Most people can't say that. Even fewer can say that they have tailbone length, afro-textured hair like you!


----------



## faithVA

This thread never disappoints. Beautiful pictures ladies.

I like to let post pile up so I can OD in 1 sitting.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I'm wearing a dark purple wig to work but I can't upload anything.


----------



## AmethystLily

First time joining this thread. Here are my mini-twists:
 

Uh-oh. These pics are huge!


----------



## keranikki

Bibliophile said:


> My hair grows in a layered U shape. I'm high density, low-porosity and have _extreme_ shrinkage. For example these are twists done on damp oiled hair and air-dried.
> View attachment 415671 View attachment 415673
> My twists now end between my navel & the top of my hipbones when I pull them. The front (bang area) twists end below my breasts.
> 
> Before my twists ended at mid-back (front), hip bones & bottom of my tail-bone (sides & back).
> 
> I call this a failure because my low-po hair resists heat, chemical services & deposit only color. I only straighten my hair twice per year to trim.
> _It takes 8-12hrs to blow dry & flat iron_. _After all of that effort I see no difference_. Compare my blow dried twists to my regular everyday twists below:
> View attachment 415675 View attachment 415677
> 
> The old school techniques ( oil-based conditioners, creme press, pressing oil, curling wax+ pressing comb) for straight hair were my Holy Grails. Now they've been discontinued/abandoned for silicone & water-based products+ flat irons. These "new" products don't get my hair straight enough to effectively trim.



Let me know if you need me to send you some pressing wax. They still sell Dudley's down here in S. Virginia.


----------



## keranikki

Wigging it. I'll go to YouTube this evening to see how to make the hairline more natural without baby hairs.


----------



## Coilystep

AmethystLily said:


> First time joining this thread. Here are my mini-twists:
> View attachment 416109 View attachment 416113
> 
> Uh-oh. These pics are huge!


Welcome. Love your twists.  Love big pictures. I'm to old to be squinting at little pictures on my phone


----------



## Coilystep

Happy puff day.


----------



## AmethystLily

Coilystep said:


> Happy puff day. View attachment 416117View attachment 416119View attachment 416121View attachment 416123View attachment 416125


When my puff grows up, I want it to look like yours.  And thanks (about the twists). I think we have a similar texture.


----------



## Bibliophile

keranikki said:


> Let me know if you need me to send you some pressing wax. They still sell Dudley's down here in S. Virginia.



 Thank you for the kind offer


----------



## Kiadodie




----------



## Chicoro

@Kiadodie ,

Lovely hair! It's so THICK and full and long!


----------



## Kiadodie

Chicoro said:


> @Kiadodie ,
> 
> Lovely hair! It's so THICK and full and long!



Thank you  I'm 90% natural, I just got a good trim.


----------



## Chicoro

Kiadodie said:


> Thank you  I'm 90% natural, I just got a good trim.



It is so beautiful and full and heavy looking. It looks like it could be a wig! I want to 'wear it'. I know it's your hair, but still...

It's quite pretty.


----------



## Kiadodie

Chicoro said:


> It is so beautiful and full and heavy looking. It looks like it could be a wig! I want to 'wear it'. I know it's your hair, but still...
> 
> It's quite pretty.



You have beautiful hair too!


----------



## Chicoro

Kiadodie said:


> You have beautiful hair too!



Thank you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yay, I can post again! Here was the dark purple wig in question. Um, excuse the expression on my face, it was one of those days that I was over everything


----------



## Melaninme

Hair worn out this past weekend.


----------



## Coilystep

Trying to get fancy with my puff


----------



## grownwomanaz

View media item 129569
View media item 129571
Flat twist out after 3 inch cut. My ends were thinning and I don't due struggle ends that won't let my hair be great lol.

Edit: Added different angle


----------



## Sharpened

Puff Progress:
2016-11-24






2017-11-23


----------



## shasha8685

Headwrap and twist combo today


----------



## Chicoro

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 417201
> Headwrap and twist combo today



Looking like a little, living doll. Ooh, can I have that pretty  shasha8685 doll for Christmas? I better get me one  before they are all gone.


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Puff Progress:
> 2016-11-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2017-11-23




That's a HUGE puff! In the second picture, it's so perfect looking that it likes one of those puffs you buy at the beauty supply/wig shop. Stop playing, girl!  I'm just kidding. I KNOW that pretty puff of yours is real. Congratulations on your progress!


----------



## Chicoro

grownwomanaz said:


> View media item 129569
> View media item 129571
> Flat twist out after 3 inch cut. My ends were thinning and I don't due struggle ends that won't let my hair be great lol.
> 
> Edit: Added different angle



Those are some pretty results. How do you get the twist so consistently even and looking the same. Your hair came out great! At first I thought you had crimped it with the curling iron. It looks good. The shine is wonderful as well.


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> That's a HUGE puff! In the second picture, it's so perfect looking that it likes one of those puffs you buy at the beauty supply/wig shop. Stop playing, girl!  I'm just kidding. I KNOW that pretty puff of yours is real. Congratulations on your progress!


Thank you, sweetheart, and that is what you have, a heart full of sweetness. Please, keep it safe...


----------



## grownwomanaz

Chicoro said:


> Those are some pretty results. How do you get the twist so consistently even and looking the same. Your hair came out great! At first I thought you had crimped it with the curling iron. It looks good. The shine is wonderful as well.



Thank you. I flat twist my hair wet.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

grownwomanaz said:


> Thank you. I flat twist my hair wet.



We need a video demo. Gorgeous!

How many flat twists do you install? TIA!


----------



## grownwomanaz

YvetteWithJoy said:


> We need a video demo. Gorgeous!
> 
> How many flat twists do you install? TIA!


Lol, between 6-8 and thank you.


----------



## shasha8685

Chicoro said:


> Looking like a little, living doll. Ooh, can I have that pretty  shasha8685 doll for Christmas? I better get me one  before they are all gone.




aww thanks


----------



## keranikki

Wigging it! I still haven't made any baby hair, so the wig could look more realistic. I also don't care for baby hair. It's presentable for work and that's all that matters to me at this point.


----------



## shasha8685

Straightened my hair for the first time since I've been natural. Got a MUCH needed trim and hair got cut into layers. I am pleased.


----------



## futureapl

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 417747
> Straightened my hair for the first time since I've been natural. Got a MUCH needed trim and hair got cut into layers. I am pleased.



You look very pretty!


----------



## shasha8685

futureapl said:


> You look very pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 417747
> Straightened my hair for the first time since I've been natural. Got a MUCH needed trim and hair got cut into layers. I am pleased.



Pretty lady!

The women on this board! Man!


----------



## KidneyBean86

Hair after work today. I attempted to flexi rod it


----------



## keranikki

This is what I've been rocking all week. I took it out yesterday to do a Cowash. Minimizing hair manipulation is helping me with retention. I only use my wig to go out now.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coilystep said:


> Happy puff day. View attachment 416117View attachment 416119View attachment 416121View attachment 416123View attachment 416125


Very pretty!!


I like your office view btw. It would just add to my joy to have this view while working (not that I am unappreciative in any way).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

keranikki said:


> View attachment 418009
> This is what I've been rocking all week. I took it out yesterday to do a Cowash. Minimizing hair manipulation is helping me with retention. I only use my wig to go out now.


Very nice! So soft!


----------



## keranikki

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Very nice! So soft!



Thank you ma'am!


----------



## Coilystep

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Very pretty!!
> 
> 
> I like your office view btw. It would just add to my joy to have this view while working (not that I am unappreciative in any way).


Thanks ma'am. I know what you mean. I'm very fortunate to work where I work.  The view helps a lot on difficult days.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

It is so true.  When you don't think your hair is growing; look at your camera roll.... 
I  was scrolling and looking at how short my  TWA was/is.  It's definitely growing.


----------



## melisandre

I got a tapered haircut on Wednesday. I've gotten lots of compliments! Definitely enjoying the new style.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I tried a DIY curl activator and a DIY shea butter cream. The shine and elongation are great, but not the definition. I will increase the shea butter in the recipe. I might need to add some aloe Vera gel, not sure yet.

Regardless, I'm having a blast DIYing it at the moment.
 

ETA: If I clean up my ends, that one strand that is rendering my hair BSB will be lost!    Ohhhhhh!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taken 12/10/17 on uncombed hair. I'll take a better picture next time trust me.


----------



## grownwomanaz

View media item 129615Today's hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 2 after retwisting at night. Still not much definition. I will definitely be adding AVG or okra gel or something to the recipe I think, especially if upping the percentage of shea butter doesn't do the trick.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Day 2 after retwisting at night. Still not much definition. I will definitely be adding AVG or okra gel or something to the recipe I think, especially if upping the percentage of shea butter doesn't do the trick.
> 
> View attachment 418387


Well aren't you just a cutie pie


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Well aren't you just a cutie pie



Aw, thanks so much. And your hair is awesome!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Thank you ! @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Chicoro

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Taken 12/10/17 on uncombed hair. I'll take a better picture next time trust me.



Great photo. I love length check and/or hair progress photos with detailed notes, like this picture! It is so helpful, and interesting.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chicoro said:


> Great photo. I love length check and/or hair progress photos with detailed notes, like this picture! It is so helpful, and interesting.


Thank You!


----------



## keranikki

Wig with satin cap to protect my fine, color-treated hair this Fall/Winter.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

My puff on my 45th birthday. It was detangled a few days ago. This morning I just threw a headband on


----------



## MzSwift

Happy Belated Birthday @guyaneseyankee  !!

You look great! 30 and holding.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

MzSwift said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @guyaneseyankee  !!
> 
> You look great! 30 and holding.


Thank  you


----------



## grownwomanaz

guyaneseyankee said:


> My puff on my 45th birthday. It was detangled a few days ago. This morning I just threw a headband on



You hair looks sooo soft, very nice.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

grownwomanaz said:


> You hair looks sooo soft, very nice.


Thank you


----------



## I Am So Blessed

guyaneseyankee said:


> My puff on my 45th birthday. It was detangled a few days ago. This morning I just threw a headband on


You are beautiful! Btw, Happy belated Birthday Girly!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Went back to read and..What! 45? Where, when? Whoa! Goals...


----------



## guyaneseyankee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> You are beautiful! Btw, Happy belated Birthday Girly!


Thank you


----------



## Coilystep

Happy Saturday


----------



## NappyNelle

Stretched with a blow dryer on Friday night, but shrunk quite a bit by Sunday night.


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Stretched with a blow dryer on Friday night, but shrunk quite a bit by Sunday night.



It looks long, thick, beautiful and super full!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> It looks long, thick, beautiful and super full!



 She's beautiful. That smile!


----------



## shasha8685

Tried a braid out today........


----------



## niknakmac

Perm rod set on my birthday.


----------



## Chicoro

niknakmac said:


> View attachment 419353
> 
> Perm rod set on my birthday.



Love the shine on those curls. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:


----------



## Sally.

@YvetteWithJoy is the color on your hair from henna or did you get it colored?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Sally. said:


> @YvetteWithJoy is the color on your hair from henna or did you get it colored?



The henna.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:
> 
> View attachment 419499
> 
> View attachment 419497


Wow! Look at the length of and health on that beautiful hair! Lovely, lovely progress. Good for you! At this rate, you'll be solidly at full bra-strap length, if not past that, by the end of 2018.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Wow! Look at the length of and health on that beautiful hair! Lovely, lovely progress. Good for you! At this rate, you'll be solidly at full bra-strap length, if not past that, by the end of 2018.



Aw, thanks so much. You are so encouraging. 

Full BSL, you say? Awwww .


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:
> 
> View attachment 419499
> 
> View attachment 419497




Go head girl!  Your hair looks awesome


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> Go head girl!  Your hair looks awesome



Aw, thank you so much. I love your hair.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aw, thank you so much. I love your hair.


Thanks.  you have me wanting to straighten my hair this weekend.  We'll see.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Goodness. My phone is too old to have a photo resize option. My laptop is on the blink, and I don't have the patience to fiddle with the tablet and photo resizing. All that to say: Sorry the photos are so huge.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Goodness. My phone is too old to have a photo resize option. My laptop is on the blink, and I don't have the patience to fiddle with the tablet and photo resizing. All that to say: Sorry the photos are so huge.


Honestly, I like seeing pics like this.   I don't really care for opening thumbnails

I don't know how to do it though.  Please share how you got it in your post.  TIA


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> Honestly, I like seeing pics like this.   I don't really care for opening thumbnails
> 
> I don't know how to do it though.  Please share how you got it in your post.  TIA



I took the photo using my phone. Then I cropped it, because the forum will not let me upload pictures from this phone unless they are cropped, for some weird reason.

Once I took the photo, I pushed the "More Options" blue button that appears below the text box where you type a LHCF message. It looks like this:

​
After I pushed the "More Options . . ." button, I pushed the "Upload a File" button. It is the button in the middle below:

​When the "Upload a File" button is pushed, it takes you to the FILE STRUCTURE on your phone or computer. I go to the file containing my photos, and pic a photo. I push "enter" (or "send" or whatever, because that's what my phone prompts me to do; yours may be a little different), and then the forum begins uploading the picture. If it is too large for the forum's liking, the forum will reject my photo upload, and I will try cropping it down a little more. Sometimes the forum is just being finicky, and if I try to upload it again -- as is -- it takes it on the second try. However, sometimes it does not and I am forced to crop it more.


----------



## Taleah2009

YvetteWithJoy said:


> After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:
> 
> View attachment 419499
> 
> View attachment 419497




Gorgeous!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Taleah2009 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I took the photo using my phone. Then I cropped it, because the forum will not let me upload pictures from this phone unless they are cropped, for some weird reason.
> 
> Once I took the photo, I pushed the "More Options" blue button that appears below the text box where you type a LHCF message. It looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 419525​
> After I pushed the "More Options . . ." button, I pushed the "Upload a File" button. It is the button in the middle below:
> 
> View attachment 419527​When the "Upload a File" button is pushed, it takes you to the FILE STRUCTURE on your phone or computer. I go to the file containing my photos, and pic a photo. I push "enter" (or "send" or whatever, because that's what my phone prompts me to do; yours may be a little different), and then the forum begins uploading the picture. If it is too large for the forum's liking, the forum will reject my photo upload, and I will try cropping it down a little more. Sometimes the forum is just being finicky, and if I try to upload it again -- as is -- it takes it on the second try. However, sometimes it does not and I am forced to crop it more.




thank you.  i will try it

yeah, I cant upload from my iPhone so I'm wondering what the issue is

Question?  When you crop the pic, you use the edit feature on your phone?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> thank you.  i will try it
> 
> yeah, I cant upload from my iPhone so I'm wondering what the issue is
> 
> Question?  When you crop the pic, you use the edit feature on your phone?



Yes.

When I browse through my photos, if I click on one and then tap it, a pencil appears at the bottom of the photo. If I tap the pencil, it will let me draw a rectangle on the photo, and cut off everything outside the rectangle. Idk why it won't let me resize the entire photo.


----------



## GGsKin

@YvetteWithJoy I noticed your new avi straight away and I'm glad I got to see some more pics. Your stylist did a great job. Your hard work is paying off with amazing progress this year. May your hair continue to flourish in 2018.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

AbsyBlvd said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I noticed your new avi straight away and I'm glad I got to see some more pics. Your stylist did a great job. Your hard work is paying off with amazing progress this year. May your hair continue to flourish in 2018.



Oh! Thank you so much! Your hair is one of my inspirations. I wish the same for you!


----------



## GGsKin

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh! Thank you so much! Your hair is one of my inspirations. I wish the same for you!



Thank you hun. I feel the same about your hair and care. I'm going to step it up for 2018 (and hide my scissors somewhere).


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Flat ironed my natural hair. It’s not the best, but I wanted to see how long it is to have a starting length for all these 2018 challenges


----------



## locabouthair

@guyaneseyankee You did a great job. Looks full and healthy. How long did it take you to flat iron and blow dry?

@YvetteWithJoy your hair looks great also!


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> View attachment 419803 Flat ironed my natural hair. *It’s not the best,* but I wanted to see how long it is to have a starting length for all these 2018 challenges



You  MUST be kidding, right? Your hair looks great. You've gained a lot of length all around and it's full. Good job and great progress!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> View attachment 419803 Flat ironed my natural hair. It’s not the best, but I wanted to see how long it is to have a starting length for all these 2018 challenges



Gorgeous, ma'am. Beautiful hair. Skin is flawless!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

locabouthair said:


> @guyaneseyankee You did a great job. Looks full and healthy. How long did it take you to flat iron and blow dry?
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy your hair looks great also!



Thank you!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

locabouthair said:


> @guyaneseyankee You did a great job. Looks full and healthy. How long did it take you to flat iron and blow dry?
> 
> @YvetteWithJoy your hair looks great also!


From start to finish, I’d say about four hours. I had to wash, and detangle.  Plus i was very gentle. Twisting sections and whatnot. I was happy there was no hair on the bathroom floor. Then flat ironing. I didn’t bother trimming my ends


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chicoro said:


> You  MUST be kidding, right? Your hair looks great. You've gained a lot of length all around and it's full. Good job and great progress!


Thank you. You should see what I looks like now. Scarf fell off last night......lol


----------



## guyaneseyankee

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous, ma'am. Beautiful hair. Skin is flawless!!!


Thank you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:
> 
> View attachment 419499
> 
> View attachment 419497


Very NICE!!!!


----------



## grownwomanaz

YvetteWithJoy said:


> After today's salon visit for my end-of-the-year blow dry, flat iron, and trim:
> 
> View attachment 419499
> 
> View attachment 419497



Daaang, your hair noice lady!!! Shrinkage issa lie, lol.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

grownwomanaz said:


> Daaang, your hair noice lady!!! Shrinkage issa lie, lol.



Thanks, lady! Yes! Shrinkage is so serious. I'm gradually getting used to it. It gives me a very different look. Lol. I'm adjusting!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Still rocking the flat iron.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Still rocking the flat iron.
> 
> View attachment 420489
> 
> View attachment 420491


Still looking great! And I think it will look even cuter with a side part..


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Still rocking the flat iron.
> 
> View attachment 420489
> 
> View attachment 420491



Your hair is thick, full, shiny and long. It is really, really pretty.
You can tell you are on the 'grow' by the way it looks. There's a certain look growing, healthy hair has and your's has got it, too! Good for you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Your hair is thick, full, shiny and long. It is really, really pretty.
> You can tell you are on the 'grow' by the way it looks. There's a certain look growing, healthy hair has and your's has got it, too! Good for you!



I am going to take all of that and hold onto it for 2018. Thanks!!! You are the manifestation of encouragement and support.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Still looking great! And I think it will look even cuter with a side part..



Thanks! I'll try a side part later this week (if I can remember), and I'll post a pic (if I can remember ).


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am going to take all of that and hold onto it for 2018. Thanks!!! You are the manifestation of encouragement and support.



What's the longest length that your hair has ever been?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> What's the longest length that your hair has ever been?



I think here (about a year ago, before I had to get several inches of split ends trimmed). I got it trimmed back to the length in the second photo. I hadn't had it trimmed since May 2014 at least. I didn't think my natural hair needed trimming. She showed me the split ends in the third picture. I was disappointed after the cut, but it's okay. It's growing back.


----------



## Coilystep

Wash n go I did today with the mane choice 3 and 1 conditioner and biotin gel.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Super defined, @Coilystep! Pretty!


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Super defined, @Coilystep! Pretty!


Thanks Rapunzel  your flat iron came out beautiful.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Thanks Rapunzel  your flat iron came out beautiful.



Thank you, ma'am! I owe you credit: Your posts are the first I really focused on to learn how to handle my hair. Thank you for all of your posts.


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you, ma'am! I owe you credit: Your posts are the first I really focused on to learn how to handle my hair. Thank you for all of your posts.


Aww I'm blushing  you're welcome. I love your enthusiasm and willingness to learn new things.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think here (about a year ago, before I had to get several inches of split ends trimmed). I got it trimmed back to the length in the second photo. I hadn't had it trimmed since May 2014 at least. I didn't think my natural hair needed trimming. She showed me the split ends in the third picture. I was disappointed after the cut, but it's okay. It's growing back.




The hair you have now in your current blowout, compared to the hair in your photos is completely different looking.

Your hair now is darker, shinier, thicker and fuller. Even the ends of your hair are completely different looking. That's pretty amazing. I enjoy seeing people go from having long hair [which you did have by the way], to super healthy, shiny magazine- ready, even longer hair! That's what you have now. Once a person figures out what works for one's hair, the sky is the limit in terms of beautifying it and gaining longer than normal length.

LHCF is truly a magical place for cultivation of long, healthy, beautiful afro-textured hair. I see it over and over, and again and again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> The hair you have now in your current blowout, compared to the hair in your photos is completely different looking.
> 
> Your hair now is darker, shinier, thicker and fuller. Even the ends of your hair are completely different looking. That's pretty amazing. I enjoy seeing people go from having long hair [which you did have by the way], to super healthy, shiny magazine- ready, even longer hair! That's what you have now. Once a person figures out what works for one's hair, the sky is the limit in terms of beautifying it and gaining longer than normal length.
> 
> LHCF is truly a magical place for cultivation of long, healthy, beautiful afro-textured hair. I see it over and over, and again and again.



Oh, thank you so much. That gives me a lot of hope going forward. 

Yes: Without LHCF I would have stayed very confused about my hair. I probably would be texlaxed by now. A huge part of it, besides reading people's weekly wash day practices and learning about products, is seeing afro-textured hair so much that it's normalized in the mind.

Everyone's photos help tremendously. I look quite different with straight versus coily hair. I always get a ton of praise for wearing straight hair. It's thus important for me to see images all the time of people looking beautiful with super curly hair. And the waist length and beyond photos help me know that I'm likely going to love the look of my coily hair once it hangs collar bone length with no stretching. That will be some years from now, but I'm enjoying the journey so all is well.


----------



## Maracujá

NYE 2017


----------



## GGsKin

My hair today after the weekend tlc.


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> NYE 2017
> 
> View attachment 420648



Wow! Look how thick and full your bob is. How did you get those ends so perfect looking?


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair today after the weekend tlc.View attachment 420658 View attachment 420660 View attachment 420662



A rare treat to see this pretty hair because I don't often catch or find pictures of you and your hair! I like your curly ponytail. That pony is so thick and long, it looks like the ones people buy! Your hair looks soft and extremely moisturized. Is it really moist?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> A rare treat to see this pretty hair because I don't often catch or find pictures of you and your hair! I like your curly ponytail. That pony is so thick and long, it looks like the ones people buy! Your hair looks soft and extremely moisturized. Is it really moist?



Thank you @Chicoro I haven't taken a hair pic in a little while. It does feel soft, although my ends have been a bit abused today. I'm looking forward to the moisture lasting a bit longer on them when I apply this shea butter properly.


----------



## Sharpened

One year difference...


----------



## Alma Petra

Sharpened said:


> One year difference...


So impressive! Your retention is on point. You don't even need to do the pull test to show off that growth!


----------



## Sharpened

Alma Petra said:


> So impressive! Your retention is on point. You don't even need to do the pull test to show off that growth!


Thanks! I cannot wait to see what it will look like at WL.


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> Wow! Look how thick and full your bob is. How did you get those ends so perfect looking?



@Chicoro Thank you! I trim the ends on a regular basis. This was also a few days after my wash day and not immediately after, I just had to spray some filtered water on it.


----------



## fifigirl

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair today after the weekend tlc.View attachment 420658 View attachment 420660 View attachment 420662


what hair type are you? i believe we have the same texture cos thats how my hair used to look when i was natural.


----------



## GGsKin

fifigirl said:


> what hair type are you? i believe we have the same texture cos thats how my hair used to look when i was natural.



I am med-low density, 4c/b with mainly fine strands.


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> @Chicoro Thank you! I trim the ends on a regular basis. This was also a few days after my wash day and not immediately after, I just had to spray some filtered water on it.



Well, it looks great!


----------



## Chicoro

Sharpened said:


> Thanks! I cannot wait to see what it will look like at WL.



Where is your length now? So, I can pull up a seat at show time when you hit your WL goal!


----------



## Sharpened

Chicoro said:


> Where is your length now? So, I can pull up a seat at show time when you hit your WL goal!


Thanks! I am a cm away from the back touching the top of my brastrap. I need about 7" to reach WL.


----------



## Coilystep

Feeling like Joanne the scammer living my best life


----------



## GGsKin

@Coilystep


----------



## LadyRaider

Just washed, put on some Cantu Kids curl defining cream, pulled back with a banana clip for a bit while at the gym. Now showing off my shrinkage!


----------



## trueheartofgold

8 months post big chop:


----------



## Chicoro

LadyRaider said:


> Just washed, put on some Cantu Kids curl defining cream, pulled back with a banana clip for a bit while at the gym. Now showing off my shrinkage!



It looks to me like you are showing off that FABULOUS length! Looking good!


----------



## Chicoro

trueheartofgold said:


> 8 months post big chop:
> 
> View attachment 421139



Hair is looking super soft and nicely moisturized!


----------



## trueheartofgold

Chicoro said:


> Hair is looking super soft and nicely moisturized!



Thank you!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I haven’t washed due to the weather but today I moisturized my fro. I like it


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe

My Braidout From last week.  Enjoying it before I put in Marley twists.


----------



## shasha8685

Feeling my puff!!!


----------



## Melaninme

I was due a trim, so I straightened my hair.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I’ve been playing in my hair this week. It’s too cold to be walking out with wet hair. Yesterday was a fail, so no pic. Lol
But today was an improvement. I just moistened my dry hair with VO5 strawberries n cream and flat twisted my hair over night. Then unraveled with my shea butter mix in my hands.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's wash and go......


----------



## futureapl

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 422459
> Today's wash and go......



Your hair is gorg. My hair wants to be like yours one day.


----------



## shasha8685

futureapl said:


> Your hair is gorg. My hair wants to be like yours one day.



Thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 422459
> Today's wash and go......



Actually SHE and the HAIR are lovely! Keeping doing what you are doing.


----------



## Coilystep

I got braids today and I love them. 

Ugh my pictures won't load


----------



## Coilystep




----------



## Coilystep

This is the picture I showed to braider.


----------



## beauti

*Wow!  @Coilystep your braider was spot on! And did such an amazing job!*


----------



## Coilystep

beauti said:


> *Wow!  @Coilystep your braider was spot on! And did such an amazing job!*


Yes she did I’m so pleased.


----------



## MzSwift

Coilystep said:


> Yes she did I’m so pleased.



Wow they look great and you’re rocking them wonderfully! She really did pay attention.

I remember the first and  last time I stepped into a shop asking for a style. It was back in the late 90s before we were rocking really short hair/fades. Her interpretation was not as spot on.

I went in with this picture:







Came out looking like this picture:






With less hair on top. I almost died. Because I was young that woman had the nerve to try argue to me that Toni’s hair was shaved on the sides and back. I learned to cut my own hair from then on out.

Neva again.


----------



## Coilystep

MzSwift said:


> Wow they look great and you’re rocking them wonderfully! She really did pay attention.
> 
> I remember the first and  last time I stepped into a shop asking for a style. It was back in the late 90s before we were rocking really short hair/fades. Her interpretation was not as spot on.
> 
> I went in with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came out looking like this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With less hair on top. I almost died. Because I was young that woman had the nerve to try argue to me that Toni’s hair was shaved on the sides and back. I learned to cut my own hair from then on out.
> 
> Neva again.


Thanks. I'm mad for you. I would have wanted to fight. Those are two complete different hairstyles.


----------



## Chicoro

@Coilystep ,

Those braids are so cute!


----------



## Coilystep

Chicoro said:


> @Coilystep ,
> 
> Those braids are so cute!


 Thanks


----------



## Chicoro

Coilystep said:


> Thanks



In picture #2, on your right, I want that blonde wig with the dark roots.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 423611 View attachment 423613 View attachment 423615 View attachment 423617



Those braids are bada*s...love them.


----------



## Coilystep

grownwomanaz said:


> Those braids are bada*s...love them.


Thanks


----------



## icsonia22

braidout on heat damaged natural hair


----------



## I Am So Blessed

I guess this is a style....it's going to be a style today. Its a nice rainy day. just a front side twist with a twisted bun.  I moisturized last night can you tell? I am not the slick edges typa gal.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coilystep said:


> This is the picture I showed to braider. View attachment 423619


WOW!! NOW THATS ONE GOOD BRAIDER!! She knows what she's doing. She copied that picture like a G!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Deep conditioned and detangled my hair last night I wanted to do something to it instead of just leaving it in my usual puff

Weekend hairstyle.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

guyaneseyankee said:


> View attachment 424177 View attachment 424175 Deep conditioned and detangled my hair last night I wanted to do something to it instead of just leaving it in my usual puff
> 
> Weekend hairstyle.


Beautiful!! You and your hair. Nice way to protective style.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Beautiful!! You and your hair. Nice way to protective style.


Thanks @AdoraAdora24  I was wondering if I could do this for awhile. My hair has been tangling a bit and yes, this would help


----------



## GGsKin

My hair this evening. It's the same recycled style I've had for the past few weeks, on freshly washed hair from last night. Shea buttered, and gelled with diluted KCCC.


----------



## momi

guyaneseyankee said:


> View attachment 424177 View attachment 424175 Deep conditioned and detangled my hair last night I wanted to do something to it instead of just leaving it in my usual puff
> 
> Weekend hairstyle.



I'm not sure what the proper term is for this style, but it has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

momi said:


> I'm not sure what the proper term is for this style, but it has always been one of my favorites.




Yea, this seems to be my new go to.  I'm still rocking it.


----------



## imaginary

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair this evening. It's the same recycled style I've had for the past few weeks, on freshly washed hair from last night. Shea buttered, and gelled with diluted KCCC.View attachment 424483 View attachment 424485



This makes me wish I could braid. Gorgeous!


----------



## GGsKin

imaginary said:


> This makes me wish I could braid. Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I tried a new wash and go technique: hard hold gel over foam.

The roots are fuzzy. I like the rest. It has a ton of movement. I will elongate it with a blow dryer once it's 100% dry.

In the photo, my hair is about 85% dry.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair is in some not so neat roll and tuck. I don't care as long as it's moisturized and protected.


----------



## shasha8685

Two of the wraps I wore this week


----------



## GGsKin

Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Chicoro

Beautiful, elegant and so neat looking. Not one hair out of place. You could get married and photographed in this gorgeous style. Your hair looks deeply moisturized as well and so so soft, @AbsyBlvd .


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Beautiful, elegant and so neat looking. Not one hair out of place. You could get married and photographed in this gorgeous style. Your hair looks deeply moisturized as well and so so soft, @AbsyBlvd .



Thank you @Chicoro I can't fail to be warmed by your spirit. My hair feels good and moisturised. Water, Shea and my scarf are totally responsible for the slickness, as the top half of the style is almost 2 weeks old.


----------



## grownwomanaz

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 425373 View attachment 425375




This is sooo pretty, love it.


----------



## GGsKin

grownwomanaz said:


> This is sooo pretty, love it.



Thank you @grownwomanaz


----------



## NappyNelle

Rainy workday ponytail.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Skipping the wig this week and wearing my hair stretched out! I love roll-tuck-pin styles for work


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 425373 View attachment 425375


Whoa wow!!! Fabulously beautiful!


----------



## GGsKin

I Am So Blessed said:


> Whoa wow!!! Fabulously beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shasha8685

Outre 4a Kinky phony pony. Looks like my hair in a puff


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 425373 View attachment 425375


Can you pleeeeeze tell me how you did this?  It is so beautiful.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 425373 View attachment 425375





Cattypus1 said:


> *Can you pleeeeeze tell me how you did this?*  It is so beautiful.



And with pictures...I'm visual!


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> Can you pleeeeeze tell me how you did this?  It is so beautiful.



Thank you @Cattypus1. It's simple too. I'd already braided the top section in two. The bottom is smoothed into a banana clip ponytail.

I entwine the braided ends to cover the top of the clip.
From the ponytail, I section off a small piece at the top, and braid the rest down.
Then take the remaining loose hair and form two twists, pinning down around the edges of the banana clip.
Tuck and pin all the ends.
Pics are out and about so no pins used.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @Cattypus1. It's simple too. I'd already braided the top section in two. The bottom is smoothed into a banana clip ponytail.
> 
> I entwine the braided ends to cover the top of the clip.
> From the ponytail, I section off a small piece at the top, and braid the rest down.
> Then take the remaining loose hair and form two twists, pinning down around the edges of the banana clip.
> Tuck and pin all the ends.
> *I'll take pics tomorrow and come back and add*.



Please do! I look forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you @Cattypus1. It's simple too. I'd already braided the top section in two. The bottom is smoothed into a banana clip ponytail.
> 
> I entwine the braided ends to cover the top of the clip.
> From the ponytail, I section off a small piece at the top, and braid the rest down.
> Then take the remaining loose hair and form two twists, pinning down around the edges of the banana clip.
> Tuck and pin all the ends.
> I'll take pics tomorrow and come back and add.


Thank you so much. I really want to try this.


----------



## GGsKin

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you so much. I really want to try this.



Hey @Cattypus1 and @Chicoro, I've added the visual.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey @Cattypus1 and @Chicoro, here's the visual. View attachment 425923 View attachment 425921



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey @Cattypus1 and @Chicoro, here's the visual. View attachment 425923 View attachment 425921


Bless you for doing this. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hey @Cattypus1 and @Chicoro, here's the visual. View attachment 425923 View attachment 425921



What a gorgeous post! How did you get all the pictures the same size like that?


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> What a gorgeous post! How did you get all the pictures the same size like that?



Thank you again @Chicoro. I had my cousin snapping away while I recreated the style so the pics are all taken from the same spot/ distance. I didn't have to do much apart from a light crop once I'd put them on the Photo Collage grid.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> Thank you again @Chicoro. I had my cousing snapping away while I recreated the style so the pics are all taken from the same spot/ distance. I didn't have to do much apart from a light crop once I'd put them on the grid.



Thank you, sugar!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I banded my hair from the current Bronner Brothers gel wash and go into 7 strategically placed sections. Then in the morning I unbanded a section, tension blow dried the section, and did this until every section was done. I should have done it before my shower, because the shower steam shrank it a little.

But . . . you guys!!!!!!! I am in looooooooooove with my hair! I literally almost teared up when I realized "Wow! I love my hair!!!" I'm so serious (it's been a long journey to hair appreciation/acceptance, with a lot of effort and expense).

Here are pictures:

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_075413.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081511.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_071127.jpg

https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081301.jpg


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I banded my hair from the current Bronner Brothers gel wash and go into 7 strategically placed sections. Then in the morning I unbanded a section, tension blow dried the section, and did this until every section was done. I should have done it before my shower, because the shower steam shrank it a little.
> 
> But . . . you guys!!!!!!! I am in looooooooooove with my hair! I literally almost teared up when I realized "Wow! I love my hair!!!" I'm so serious (it's been a long journey to hair appreciation/acceptance, with a lot of effort and expense).
> 
> Here are pictures:
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_075413.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081511.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_071127.jpg
> 
> https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/img_20180305_081301.jpg


You are just too daggone cute for words!  I love your hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> You are just too daggone cute for words!  I love your hair.



Thanks, lady!

I have a new phone, and it has some kind of beautifier app that was pre-installed that is polishing all my photos. I don't want to learn how to turn it off, so I'm not really giving it genuine effort.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> I have a new phone, and it has some kind of beautifier app that was pre-installed that is polishing all my photos. I don't want to learn how to turn it off, so I'm not really giving it genuine effort.


Or maybe you are just truly pretty?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Or maybe you are just truly pretty?



Lol. Awww, thanks, sis. 

I'll take that! 

That app is like digital makeup, though. Lol. It's the best under eye concealer I've found to date!


----------



## Cattypus1

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> I have a new phone, and it has some kind of beautifier app that was pre-installed that is polishing all my photos. I don't want to learn how to turn it off, so I'm not really giving it genuine effort.


Beautifier app...indeed . Naw, girl!  You’re just cute!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Cattypus1 said:


> Beautifier app...indeed . Naw, girl!  You’re just cute!



Awww. 

You're so kind! Thanks so much. I'm going to carry that with me today.


----------



## faithVA

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awww.
> 
> You're so kind! Thanks so much. I'm going to carry that with me today.


Yeah they are right. Your just cute.  Beautiful inside and out.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

faithVA said:


> Yeah they are right. Your just cute.  Beautiful inside and out.



You're so supportive and encouraging! Thank you for your kind words, which mean a whole lot coming from you.


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing Outre Tammy....an old fave of mine!


----------



## Kiadodie

Wash & Blow dry


----------



## Chicoro

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 427118 Wash & Blow dryView attachment 427116



Gorgeous hair! Do you have color in your tresses or is it naturally jet black? Also, are you at waist length?


----------



## Kiadodie

Chicoro said:


> Gorgeous hair! Do you have color in your tresses or is it naturally jet black? Also, are you at waist length?


. Thank you! No my hair is naturally black black. I don’t think it’s waist length yet.. getting there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 427118 Wash & Blow dryView attachment 427116



Gorgeous! So, so pretty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I installed 4 flat twists on blown dry hair on each half of my head. I'm still learning to master this style. I need a twist out cream with lots of hold but waaaaaay less tackiness than the Mane Choice 24K gel that just sits in my hair products plastic dresser drawer. The reviews of that Curl Origin twisting cream have my attention.


----------



## Kiadodie

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I installed 4 flat twists on blown dry hair on each half of my head. I'm still learning to master this style. I need a twist out cream with lots of hold but waaaaaay less tackiness than the Mane Choice 24K gel that just sits in my hair products plastic dresser drawer. The reviews of that Curl Origin twisting cream have my attention.


Thank you! You’re so pretty and love hat style on you. I’m still trying to master twist outs but it can get so expense trying different styles. My hair is prone to frizz that’s my problem.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kiadodie said:


> Thank you! You’re so pretty and love hat style on you. I’m still trying to master twist outs but it can get so expense trying different styles. My hair is prone to frizz that’s my problem.



Thanks so much for the kind comment!

Yes, it does get costly.


----------



## sunflora

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I installed 4 flat twists on blown dry hair on each half of my head. I'm still learning to master this style. I need a twist out cream with lots of hold but waaaaaay less tackiness than the Mane Choice 24K gel that just sits in my hair products plastic dresser drawer. The reviews of that Curl Origin twisting cream have my attention.



AHHHHHH this is so simple and so cute I love it! Have you tried flax seed gel? Cheapest product you'll ever get, the hold is powerful so you have to use less than you would any other product. 

I personally have not had a single curl cream, butter, pudding, yogurt, marmalade etc ever work on my hair. I blame low porosity. Sometimes something as simple as spritzing my hair with some water, emulsifying a wax-based product in my hands and then rubbing it down the section of hair before I braid it gives me a nice soft, frizz-free but gentle hold. 

I have a guest bathroom overflowing with my 'thumbs-down' products. I just stopped buying stuff. -_-


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

sunflora said:


> AHHHHHH this is so simple and so cute I love it! Have you tried flax seed gel? Cheapest product you'll ever get, the hold is powerful so you have to use less than you would any other product.
> 
> I personally have not had a single curl cream, butter, pudding, yogurt, marmalade etc ever work on my hair. I blame low porosity. Sometimes something as simple as spritzing my hair with some water, emulsifying a wax-based product in my hands and then rubbing it down the section of hair before I braid it gives me a nice soft, frizz-free but gentle hold.
> 
> I have a guest bathroom overflowing with my 'thumbs-down' products. I just stopped buying stuff. -_-



Thanks so much! 

I got flakes with flaxseed gel, but otherwise, it was very lovely!

I have a stash of products that I will shop before purchasing anything. I need something moisturizing yet with enough hold to define. My hair does well with gel. I might try Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker for my next attempted twist out. I get moisture and shine with it.


----------



## MzSwift

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 427118 Wash & Blow dryView attachment 427116



Beautiful. I love your layers!! 
You make those curls by blow drying? Do you use a round brush?


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> Beautiful. I love your layers!!
> You make those curls by blow drying? Do you use a round brush?


Yes I go to this blowout place every 2 weeks and they use a round brush for the curls. Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Britt

Kiadodie said:


> . Thank you! No my hair is naturally black black. I don’t think it’s waist length yet.. getting there.


Your hair is soo pretty! Are you relaxed? What a thick pretty head of hair


----------



## Britt

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I installed 4 flat twists on blown dry hair on each half of my head. I'm still learning to master this style. I need a twist out cream with lots of hold but waaaaaay less tackiness than the Mane Choice 24K gel that just sits in my hair products plastic dresser drawer. The reviews of that Curl Origin twisting cream have my attention.



I feel the same way about this gel. I thought maybe I was heavy handed but there's a lot of tackiness to it. Every time I use it I feel that way.
It is challenging finding a good gel cream


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Britt said:


> I feel the same way about this gel. I thought maybe I was heavy handed but there's a lot of tackiness to it. Every time I use it I feel that way.
> It is challenging finding a good gel cream





Yes, it is! Agreed! (Glad I wasn't the only one!)


----------



## Kiadodie

Britt said:


> Your hair is soo pretty! Are you relaxed? What a thick pretty head of hair



Thank you   I'm all natural now    I have maybe an inch left of relaxed hair.


----------



## Britt

Kiadodie said:


> Thank you   I'm all natural now    I have maybe an inch left of relaxed hair.


You're welcome! It's beautiful !


----------



## GGsKin

Britt said:


> I feel the same way about this gel. I thought maybe I was heavy handed but there's a lot of tackiness to it. Every time I use it I feel that way.
> It is challenging finding a good gel cream



Have you tried diluting it? Not sure if it will work with this gel, but I do this with Kinky Curly Custard and it works much better for me. Less tacky, sticky, and crunchy but still great hold.


----------



## KidneyBean86

No progress in terms of my hair. Hair was pressed today. I'm wondering if I should cut it all off and start over


----------



## silverlotus

Today’s wash & go results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> Today’s wash & go results.
> 
> View attachment 427621
> 
> View attachment 427615



Woo, those are some pretty coils. What was your process? What did you use? TIA!


----------



## silverlotus

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo, those are some pretty coils. What was your process? What did you use? TIA!



Thank you! I keep it simple. Just wash, DC (I’m still testing conditioners so nothing specific) and then CRN Curl Maker for the wash n go. I rake gel through hair in sections, spraying with water if my hair dries out, the usual wash & go process. Yesterday, I used NG Hibiscus & Honey leave-in plus some sweet almond oil under the Curl Maker, but I typically don’t use a leave-in or oils unless my hair is really dry. Results are same regardless.


----------



## LadyRaider

I like my hair. I have man face today for some reason.


----------



## Chicoro

KidneyBean86 said:


> No progress in terms of my hair. Hair was pressed today. I'm wondering if I should cut it all off and start over



No progress from when to when? Can you put the two photos of before and after side by side?


----------



## Chicoro

LadyRaider said:


> I like my hair. I have man face today for some reason.
> View attachment 427657



Gorgeous curls! Your hair looks so soft and touchable.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I’m too excited!!!  I’ve never worn a wig before except for Halloween. This week is going to be fun. Bought it on Amazon $40. 
Hair is braided and moisturized. My husband loves it. It’s just like my relaxed hair. I cut the lace but I was too afraid to glue it down. It’s just sitting on top of my head. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> I’m too excited!!!  I’ve never worn a wig before except for Halloween. This week is going to be fun. Bought it on Amazon $40.
> Hair is braided and moisturized. My husband loves it. It’s just like my relaxed hair. I cut the lace but I was too afraid to glue it down. It’s just sitting on top of my head. LOL



Looking good, mami!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

LadyRaider said:


> I like my hair. I have man face today for some reason.
> View attachment 427657



Super pretty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Day 6 hair!!! I'm so excited and grateful. This Bronner Brothers gel is my last love.

(Photo enlarges upon click.)


----------



## Chicoro

guyaneseyankee said:


> I’m too excited!!!  I’ve never worn a wig before except for Halloween. This week is going to be fun. Bought it on Amazon $40.
> Hair is braided and moisturized. My husband loves it. It’s just like my relaxed hair. I cut the lace but I was too afraid to glue it down. It’s just sitting on top of my head. LOL



SEX-AY! Very pretty result!


----------



## ilong

AbsyBlvd said:


> Shea'd ends braided and twisted around a banana clip. I want to wash my hair tonight or tomorrow.View attachment 425373 View attachment 425375



Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Today's twist out using The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Pearly Braid Out Glaze over CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Tea.

Note to self: I installed 6 twists on EACH half of my head. To separate, I split each unravelled twist half in two, nothing more. I will blend a little better later.

View attachment 427801 View attachment 427807 View attachment 427805


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How my hair when I first take it down vs after an hour of leaving it out after takedown. Puffs up so delightfully.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Twist out
12 twists
Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel over nothing

Feels amazing. A little undefined at the roots. A little snow on take down, but none since.


----------



## silverlotus

Attempt at a twist out. I like that from the front, it looks like the beginnings of a fro instead of the shrunken twa I usually have.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Twist out
> 12 twists
> Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel over nothing
> 
> Feels amazing. A little undefined at the roots. A little snow on take down, but none since.
> 
> View attachment 428189 View attachment 428191



It looks amazing, too! Just wow!


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Today's twist out using The Mane Choice Tropical Moringa Pearly Braid Out Glaze over CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Tea.
> 
> Note to self: I installed 6 twists on EACH half of my head. To separate, I split each unravelled twist half in two, nothing more. I will blend a little better later.
> 
> View attachment 427801 View attachment 427807 View attachment 427805



What is the name of that beautifying application for your photos, please? The photos look so GOOD!


----------



## Chicoro

silverlotus said:


> Attempt at a twist out. I like that from the front, it looks like the beginnings of a fro instead of the shrunken twa I usually have.
> 
> View attachment 428203 View attachment 428205



It looks longer than a fro. You are starting to get some significant length. The thickness and the curls combine to create some gorgeous hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> It looks amazing, too! Just wow!



Thank you so much, sis!



Chicoro said:


> What is the name of that beautifying application for your photos, please? The photos look so GOOD!



Thanks. It's just a built-in feature of my camera, and not any sort of dedicated app.

It removes my dark under eye somehow.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thank you so much, sis!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It's just a built-in feature of my camera, and not any sort of dedicated app.
> 
> It removes my dark under eye somehow.



Is it the Samsung Beauty Filter?


----------



## Alma Petra

@YvetteWithJoy and @silverlotus your twist outs are sooo beautiful!

For how long can you make your twist out last?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> Is it the Samsung Beauty Filter?



Hmm. I don't know. Here is a screen shot. I click on the factory-installed regular ol' camera app that the phone came with, and it has some kind of beautifier.

At the top of my camera screen, there's an icon for it that looks just like that icon of a woman's face that you can see in the lower left corner of the photo I attached.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @silverlotus your twist outs are sooo beautiful!
> 
> For how long can you make your twist out last?



I gently retwist at night (3 twists on each half of the head). Sometimes I then band. Then I cover my head with a loc sock -looking thingy from Walmart. If frizzy, I apply a little moisture before retwisting at night.

I've done this for 5 days straight easily and I'm sure could easily get more days out of it.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hmm. I don't know. Here is a screen shot. I click on the factory-installed regular ol' camera app that the phone came with, and it has some kind of beautifier.
> 
> At the top of my camera screen, there's an icon for it that looks just like that icon of a woman's face that you can see in the lower left corner of the photo I attached.



_The camera app on the Samsung Galaxy and Galaxy Note lines has a "Beauty Face" mode. *It activates by default if you use the front-facing camera*. In effect, it airbrushes your face and gives you options to make your face look slimmer and your eyes look bigger...The feature is activated by default. It takes a little fiddling to turn off: You have to hit the "Mode" button from the camera screen, then "smart mode," and then "beauty face."_

http://www.businessinsider.fr/uk/samsung-phones-default-beauty-mode-camera-airbrush-2016-6

I love it!
It's not an app. It's Samsung's default camera setting.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> _The camera app on the Samsung Galaxy and Galaxy Note lines has a "Beauty Face" mode. *It activates by default if you use the front-facing camera*. In effect, it airbrushes your face and gives you options to make your face look slimmer and your eyes look bigger...The feature is activated by default. It takes a little fiddling to turn off: You have to hit the "Mode" button from the camera screen, then "smart mode," and then "beauty face."_
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.fr/uk/samsung-phones-default-beauty-mode-camera-airbrush-2016-6
> 
> I love it!
> It's not an app. It's Samsung's default camera setting.



Ahhhhhh!

Thanks.


----------



## Chicoro

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Ahhhhhh!
> 
> Thanks.



You are welcome. I remember seeing you had written you weren't sure how to activate or de-activate it. If you ever de-activate it by accident, now you know how to put it back on again.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> You are welcome. I remember seeing you had written you weren't sure how to activate or de-activate it. If you ever de-activate it by accident, now you know how to put it back on again.



Lol. Many thanks. 

Yes, so . . . on the one hand it's good: Seeing my skin so polished has me so inspired to improve my skin. And I've been on it! My husband has told me TWICE to my face, pleasantly surprised, "Wow! You look young!"

On the other hand, I'm starting to get used to it. *sniffle* I never used anything like it before I got this phone, but now I kind of expect my under eye area to look good.

ETA: I just turned it off and on. Thanks!


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I gently retwist at night (3 twists on each half of the head). Sometimes I then band. Then I cover my head with a loc sock -looking thingy from Walmart. If frizzy, I apply a little moisture before retwisting at night.
> 
> I've done this for 5 days straight easily and I'm sure could easily get more days out of it.



Thank you Yvette! For some reason my twist outs always lasted less than 6 hours despite all the gel. I should locate and try the bronner bros one.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you Yvette! For some reason my twist outs always lasted less than 6 hours despite all the gel. I should locate and try the bronner bros one.



Someone here tried it based on my recommendation, and it wasn't great on her hair. But I feel that for $6.99 or whatever, it's worth a try. It definitely has different ingredients than most gels I see, so it's worth trying to see if it gives the different results sought, IMO. This morning I tugged and tugged and tugged on my hair to reshape it. No loss of definition. No new frizz. Amazing.

Someone here says that the Trepadora Papaya Slip has a serious strong hold after being very slippery on the hair. I want it!!! It's in your neck of the woods, though, and shipping to the US is around $15.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Someone here tried it based on my recommendation, and it wasn't great on her hair. But I feel that for $6.99 or whatever, it's worth a try. It definitely has different ingredients than most gels I see, so it's worth trying to see if it gives the different results sought, IMO. This morning I tugged and tugged and tugged on my hair to reshape it. No loss of definition. No new frizz. Amazing.
> 
> Someone here says that the Trepadora Papaya Slip has a serious strong hold after being very slippery on the hair. I want it!!! It's in your neck of the woods, though, and shipping to the US is around $15.


I agree with you, with the cheap price point, it's definitely worth a trial. I hope it comes to Europe soon. 
This is the first time I have heard of Trepadora. I will search for review on this product. 
BTW did you manage to get your dryer?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Alma Petra said:


> I agree with you, with the cheap price point, it's definitely worth a trial. I hope it comes to Europe soon.
> This is the first time I have heard of Trepadora. I will search for review on this product.
> BTW did you manage to get your dryer?



I have waffled back and forth on that thing. I am DEFINITELY going to get it. I found a lady who owns one, and she answered all of my questions. I'm afraid that the very few that are available in the US will get snapped up. I plan to get it with my next paycheck: I have vowed not to go into savings or to spend credit on these types of things this year.

One of the reasons I waited: I mainly wanted it to dry my wash and go's and I'm hardly wng-ing anymore, in pursuit of growth goals. (Minimizing SSKs and tangles and what not.) I'm able to dry my twist outs under my little HairFlair attachment to my hand held dryer.


----------



## Alma Petra

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have waffled back and forth on that thing. I am DEFINITELY going to get it. I found a lady who owns one, and she answered all of my questions. I'm afraid that the very few that are available in the US will get snapped up. I plan to get it with my next paycheck: I have vowed not to go into savings or to spend credit on these types of things this year.
> 
> One of the reasons I waited: I mainly wanted it to dry my wash and go's and I'm hardly wng-ing anymore, in pursuit of growth goals. (Minimizing SSKs and tangles and what not.) I'm able to dry my twist outs under my little HairFlair attachment to my hand held dryer.


I'm glad that you found some in the US. It seemed like a very convenient appliance, much more convenient than a diffuser.


----------



## Coilystep

Did curlformer set today


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Coilystep said:


> Did curlformer set todayView attachment 428385View attachment 428387View attachment 428389View attachment 428391View attachment 428393View attachment 428395View attachment 428397



Nice!!! How did you do it?


----------



## Coilystep

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice!!! How did you do it?


just washed with Aussie moist shampoo then used Aussie moist conditioner to finger detangled. Rinsed it out then used creme of nature style & shine foaming mousse. I set under hooded dryer for about an hour.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

It's re-moisturize day yay!

The un-pretty:

First pic is semi-dry week old hair.

Other pics are the process lol. 

Last: Done.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

How I pinned it after done moisturizing ...greasy neck lol.

This is not a style. Afer an hour the moisture soaks completely in.

Will stay soft and hydrated all week (7 days straight).


----------



## silverlotus

Chicoro said:


> It looks longer than a fro. You are starting to get some significant length. The thickness and the curls combine to create some gorgeous hair.



Thank you! That’s very encouraging. 



Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @silverlotus your twist outs are sooo beautiful!
> 
> For how long can you make your twist out last?



Thanks! This is my first time doing a successful one, so not sure. Nothing ever lasts more than 3-4 days on my hair, though. I’m planning to wash it out on day 4.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Twist out
> 12 twists
> Bronner Brothers Firm Hold Curling Gel over nothing
> 
> Feels amazing. A little undefined at the roots. A little snow on take down, but none since.
> 
> View attachment 428189 View attachment 428191





Coilystep said:


> Did curlformer set todayView attachment 428385View attachment 428387View attachment 428389View attachment 428391View attachment 428393View attachment 428395View attachment 428397





silverlotus said:


> Attempt at a twist out. I like that from the front, it looks like the beginnings of a fro instead of the shrunken twa I usually have.
> 
> View attachment 428203 View attachment 428205


   ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## silverlotus

Alma Petra said:


> @YvetteWithJoy and @silverlotus your twist outs are sooo beautiful!
> 
> For how long can you make your twist out last?



Hey, so I rinsed the twistout out the morning of day 3. It was feeling dry & attempts at moisturizing created frizz. So this is a 2-3 day style for me. Hopefully when my hair gets longer & I figure out how to keep it moist, it’ll last longer. The only style that doesn’t make my hair dry-feeling is a wash & go.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

silverlotus said:


> Hey, so I rinsed the twistout out the morning of day 3. It was feeling dry & attempts at moisturizing created frizz. So this is a 2-3 day style for me. Hopefully when my hair gets longer & I figure out how to keep it moist, it’ll last longer. The only style that doesn’t make my hair dry-feeling is a wash & go.



Cool! When mine gets to that point, I ponytail or bun to hide the frizz and get another 2 days or so of low manipulation.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

A simple bun.


----------



## shasha8685

Got some plain old box braids......


----------



## LynnieB

Hey ladies, how have y'all been?  It's been a minute but I'm still around and still natural!

For the first time I had a professional trim in decades, I big chopped, snip ends off twists myelf.

This was going for 100% aesthetics instead of the home jobs I'm inclined to do.  Even had her put a small layer in the front.

Still didn't feel comfortable letting anyone prep my hair for straightening though so I straightened myself.

W/hip length?  

Anyhow, good seeing you wonderful ladies!!

Keep on growing!


----------



## Chicoro

LynnieB said:


> Hey ladies, how have y'all been?  It's been a minute but I'm still around and still natural!
> 
> For the first time I had a professional trim in decades, I big chopped, snip ends off twists myelf.
> 
> This was going for 100% aesthetics instead of the home jobs I'm inclined to do.  Even had her put a small layer in the front.
> 
> Still didn't feel comfortable letting anyone prep my hair for straightening though so I straightened myself.
> 
> W/hip length?
> 
> Anyhow, good seeing you wonderful ladies!!
> 
> Keep on growing!



Magnificence in our midsts!!!!!! Nothing but. Thank you for that pleasurable treat!


----------



## yamilee21

LynnieB said:


> ... W/hip length? ...


Nice to see you and your beautiful hair again, @LynnieB. Hmm, that looks closer to tailbone to me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

yamilee21 said:


> Nice to see you and your beautiful hair again, @LynnieB. Hmm, that looks closer to tailbone to me.


@LynnieB   Whip length?? No try tail length ma'am.  Congratulations!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

I haven’t worn my hair like this in some time and wanted to see if I could see any noticeable growth. I guess I can

This weekend I was supposed to just wash twist and trim my ends
I ended up dyeing my hair. The cherrywood was blotchy, so I re-dyed it black. I used textures and tones. It covered my grays and I deep conditioned twice for good measure. LOL. I didn’t dare detangle my hair so I just threw my trusty headband on and left it alone. This morning I did co-wash just for added moisture

Excuse the face


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Poor edges. Pray for them y’all


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Poor edges. Pray for them y’all



Those edges don't looked stripped to me. But you know them better than I. Glad to hear you are seeing progress!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My hair today. I don't know what to call this, but I skipped out the door anyway with a smile. In real life this hair is big.


I know my side's are greasy, lol!! If you can't tell I'M NOT ABOUT THAT SLICK EDGE LIFE!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today's hair.


----------



## Kiadodie

I just got a keratin treatment that is supposed to last 6-8 weeks. I’m planning to do it for the summer to help my natural hair with the summer humidity. I like how smooth it makes my hair. We will see how long it’ll last.


----------



## sunflora

Kiadodie said:


> I just got a keratin treatment that is supposed to last 6-8 weeks. I’m planning to do it for the summer to help my natural hair with the summer humidity. I like how smooth it makes my hair. We will see how long it’ll last.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 429931




Wow! It looks so sleek and smooth. Is this your first one or are you experienced with getting these?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I chopped chopped lol. I guess it’s the season for me to be natural lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Today's hair. The back could be better, but I don't really care...let me just go to work and go home on this nice Friday.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I chopped chopped lol. I guess it’s the season for me to be natural lol


 

Congratulations! Even thought I cannot see the pictures I know that I looks nice.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> Congratulations! Even thought I cannot see the pictures I know that I looks nice.


Thanks lol. I’m about to cut it again. Like the image on the left.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks lol. I’m about to cut it again. Like the image on the left.


That is a nice shape! That is a huge chop too! At this stage you can get waves! I bet it looks nice with your face.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I Am So Blessed said:


> That is a nice shape! That is a huge chop too! At this stage you can get waves! I bet it looks nice with your face.


Well it would have if the dude didn’t fruck up my hair cut. Now I gotta wear a scarf for two weeks until my hair grows back


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well it would have if the dude didn’t fruck up my hair cut. Now I gotta wear a scarf for two weeks until my hair grows back



Oh no!! Good thing hair grows fast as that length. This will pass. He should have been extra careful. He should know how us women feel about our hair!!!


----------



## faithVA

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thanks lol. I’m about to cut it again. Like the image on the left.


Both of those are really cute.


----------



## Kiadodie

sunflora said:


> Wow! It looks so sleek and smooth. Is this your first one or are you experienced with getting these?



Thanks! This is my first time with this type of keratin and on natural hair.  I did one on my relaxed hair before.  I like the feeling of it. It makes my hair smoother but I still have my natural curls. It also helps with the humidity.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Great hair, ladies!

Here is my hair yesterday and today. I got my hair flat ironed and trimmed at the salon. (My apologies for the size of the photos.)

More pictures, salon review, and other details are here: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2018/05/18/length-check-trim-and-a-new-to-me-salon/. The stylist was PHENOMENAL!






The Texas heat and humidity got me and my hair. LOL!  (Did we get any Spring, you guys?)


----------



## Chicoro

@YvetteWithJoy looking SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## waff

I really want to get my hair trimmed by a professional but I haven't went to a styler in yeaaars.

My ends are not terrible since I trimmed them my self about a month ago. I have been growing out my texlaxed ends for two years, and I have been triming them off slowly every couple months. My hair is not shedding like crazy anymore thankfully. I do want an even nice cut though since my hemline is starting to look a bit see thru.


----------



## futureapl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Great hair, ladies!
> 
> Here is my hair yesterday and today. I got my hair flat ironed and trimmed at the salon. (My apologies for the size of the photos.)
> 
> More pictures, salon review, and other details are here: https://blossomingfitnatural.com/2018/05/18/length-check-trim-and-a-new-to-me-salon/. The stylist was PHENOMENAL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Texas heat and humidity got me and my hair. LOL!  (Did we get any Spring, you guys?)



Absolutely beautiful...you look like Kerri Washington


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

So my hair finally grew in enough to get it re cut lol. Also, I think my eyebrows look pretty nice.


----------



## MzSwift

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Yay! Rock it, girl! And yes, your eyebrows do look good!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Yay! Rock it, girl! And yes, your eyebrows do look good!!


Thanks love!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Chunky twist out!!!
Humidity is real and who knows what it’ll look like by the end of the day. 
I gave myself a light trim over the weekend 
I used the SM Palm oil and cocoa butter elongating pudding. I like it. I returned the shampoo and conditioner after reading the reviews. I didn’t wash this weekend


----------



## GGsKin

Your hair! @guyaneseyankee


----------



## LushLox

Beautiful @guyaneseyankee


----------



## Rocky91

@guyaneseyankee  you and the hair are both gorgeous!! and it is GROWING so fast!


----------



## guyaneseyankee

Rocky91 said:


> @guyaneseyankee  you and the hair are both gorgeous!! and it is GROWING so fast!


Awe thanks.  you think?  I trimmed it twice this weekend.  And was mad while doing it.  I let people's opinions of maintaining my hair get to me....  Thank you


----------



## sunflora

guyaneseyankee said:


> Chunky twist out!!!
> Humidity is real and who knows what it’ll look like by the end of the day.
> I gave myself a light trim over the weekend
> I used the SM Palm oil and cocoa butter elongating pudding. I like it. I returned the shampoo and conditioner after reading the reviews. I didn’t wash this weekend



That is some pure, thick, healthy ELEGANCE! #hairgoals


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@guyaneseyankee It’s so juicy! I wanna squeeze it lol


----------



## NappyNelle

Faux Locs


----------



## Chicoro

NappyNelle said:


> Faux Locs
> 
> View attachment 431095 View attachment 431097



Looking like an elegant, beautiful queen who got caught by accident in a photo by the paparazzi.   Lovely hair and pretty, pretty lady. Your skin looks like cream.


----------



## NappyNelle

Awwwww thank you so much @Chicoro  *blushing*


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

It’s cold today so I threw on my “hat”


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s cold today so I threw on my “hat”



Whether you are wearing 1/8 inch length real hair or 20 inches of weave, YOU LOOK GOOD!


----------



## Kiadodie

Wash, blow dry and flat iron.  I’m going to try to keep it for two weeks.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> Whether you are wearing 1/8 inch length real hair or 20 inches of weave, YOU LOOK GOOD!


Thanks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Chicoro said:


> @YvetteWithJoy looking SUPER GORGEOUS!!!!!!



Chicoro, wow, thanks! Same to you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

futureapl said:


> Absolutely beautiful...you look like Kerri Washington



Futureapl, thanks so much. Wow, so kind.

Interesting! This is the well-known person whom my husband says I look most like. I'll have to let him know someone else saw it! Lol.

Every now and then I see it. I'm thinking it's the forehead, skin tone, and lips, but idk: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg

Thanks again for the compliment. It made my day!  I was strutting around like a gladiator doing a Liv walk. 

Take care!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 431321 Wash, blow dry and flat iron.  I’m going to try to keep it for two weeks.



Looks so healthy! Pretty!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> So my hair finally grew in enough to get it re cut lol. Also, I think my eyebrows look pretty nice.



It works! Pretty! Not everyone can rock this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

guyaneseyankee said:


> Chunky twist out!!!
> Humidity is real and who knows what it’ll look like by the end of the day.
> I gave myself a light trim over the weekend
> I used the SM Palm oil and cocoa butter elongating pudding. I like it. I returned the shampoo and conditioner after reading the reviews. I didn’t wash this weekend



Gorgeous!


----------



## futureapl

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Futureapl, thanks so much. Wow, so kind.
> 
> Interesting! This is the well-known person whom my husband says I look most like. I'll have to let him know someone else saw it! Lol.
> 
> Every now and then I see it. I'm thinking it's the forehead, skin tone, and lips, but idk: https://blossomingfitnatural.files.wordpress.com/2018/06/img_20180607_115527.jpg
> 
> Thanks again for the compliment. It made my day!  I was strutting around like a gladiator doing a Liv walk.
> 
> Take care!



Lol and also the eyes. You too can definitely pass as sisters.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It works! Pretty! Not everyone can rock this.


Thanks


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NappyNelle said:


> Faux Locs
> 
> View attachment 431095 View attachment 431097



Woo. Sexy! Very beautiful.


----------



## Kiadodie

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 431321 Wash, blow dry and flat iron.  I’m going to try to keep it for two weeks.


The curls are already gone


----------



## Kindheart

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 431321 Wash, blow dry and flat iron.  I’m going to try to keep it for two weeks.


Your hair is super long and healthy


----------



## Kiadodie

Kindheart said:


> Your hair is super long and healthy



Thank you! @Kindheart.  I'm natural and trying to start working out so that will be a challenge to keep it look okay.


----------



## waff

I finally got the trim that I have been craving for so long and I love it. I cut off a good 4-5 inches and I don't regret it at all. My ends feel glorious and my hemline is so nice. I didn't get any layers at all and it was a simple all across cut. I can't wait to grow out all of my layers ( I hate layers). I ended up going to great clips and they did a pretty good job for only 14$  I am no more HL and I am at WL but my hair feels 10 times healthier. 

BEFORE





AFTER


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

waff said:


> I finally got the trim that I have been craving for so long and I love it. I cut off a good 4-5 inches and I don't regret it at all. My ends feel glorious and my hemline is so nice. I didn't get any layers at all and it was a simple all across cut. I can't wait to grow out all of my layers ( I hate layers). I ended up going to great clips and they did a pretty good job for only 14$  I am no more HL and I am at WL but my hair feels 10 times healthier.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER



I love it!

You'll be back to hip length in NO TIME!

I know you are loving it.


----------



## Daina

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 431485
> The curls are already gone



Try pin curling at night it works wonders when I straighten because I hate flat straight hair on me. I like a little volume or wave and pin curls or a couple of big sections with flexi-rods do the trick.


----------



## Daina

waff said:


> I finally got the trim that I have been craving for so long and I love it. I cut off a good 4-5 inches and I don't regret it at all. My ends feel glorious and my hemline is so nice. I didn't get any layers at all and it was a simple all across cut. I can't wait to grow out all of my layers ( I hate layers). I ended up going to great clips and they did a pretty good job for only 14$  I am no more HL and I am at WL but my hair feels 10 times healthier.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER



They did a nice job and your end look great. You look WHip length to me!


----------



## Kiadodie

Daina said:


> Try pin curling at night it works wonders when I straighten because I hate flat straight hair on me. I like a little volume or wave and pin curls or a couple of big sections with flexi-rods do the trick.


Thanks I will!


----------



## waff

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love it!
> 
> You'll be back to hip length in NO TIME!
> 
> I know you are loving it.


Thank you <3 I absolutely do! Nothing feels better than fresh ends lol


Daina said:


> They did a nice job and your end look great. You look WHip length to me!


Thank you! I was scared to end up with uneven nightmare results since I haven't went to the salon in years. I am very happy with the results and they even gave me a copoun that doesn't expire to get a haircut for only 10$


----------



## I Am So Blessed

guyaneseyankee said:


> Chunky twist out!!!
> Humidity is real and who knows what it’ll look like by the end of the day.
> I gave myself a light trim over the weekend
> I used the SM Palm oil and cocoa butter elongating pudding. I like it. I returned the shampoo and conditioner after reading the reviews. I didn’t wash this weekend


 WOW!!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe

Decided to wear a twist out before I wash my hair tomorrow, or Monday if it holds up.


----------



## GGsKin

Super definition @CoilyArielBrowe looks lovely.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Decided to wear a twist out before I wash my hair tomorrow, or Monday if it holds up.View attachment 431739



Gorgeous!

What'd you use?


----------



## Chicoro

Kiadodie said:


> View attachment 431321 Wash, blow dry and flat iron.  I’m going to try to keep it for two weeks.



HOW DID I MISS THIS ?!!! I said, "What is this?" When that picture popped on the screen...BECAUSE, that hair is sheer perfection! I thought I was looking at a weave. Another draw dropping gorgeous head of hair.


----------



## Chicoro

waff said:


> I finally got the trim that I have been craving for so long and I love it. I cut off a good 4-5 inches and I don't regret it at all. My ends feel glorious and my hemline is so nice. I didn't get any layers at all and it was a simple all across cut. I can't wait to grow out all of my layers ( I hate layers). I ended up going to great clips and they did a pretty good job for only 14$  I am no more HL and I am at WL but my hair feels 10 times healthier.
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER



So, so, so pretty!


----------



## Chicoro

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> Decided to wear a twist out before I wash my hair tomorrow, or Monday if it holds up.View attachment 431739



You can tell that you take really good care of your hair. There are no broken hairs and the twist out is frizz free. Each section looks the exact same size. The shine and texture are pretty.


----------



## Kiadodie

Chicoro said:


> HOW DID I MISS THIS ?!!! I said, "What is this?" When that picture popped on the screen...BECAUSE, that hair is sheer perfection! I thought I was looking at a weave. Another draw dropping gorgeous head of hair.


Thanks girl!


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe

@AbsyBlvd  &  @Chicoro  Thank you!



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> What'd you use?



@YvetteWithJoy  Thank you! I used Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave-In, SSI Honey Buttercream, and SSI Seyani Butter to twist my hair.


----------



## sunflora

Tried to do a braidout. This wasn't the worst one I've come up with.... but yeah I ended up going with a wash and go lol.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My hair is styled in this style


----------



## GGsKin

My hair today.


----------



## Chicoro

@AbsyBlvd
Sooooo pretty! Your nape and neck area are so delicate, dainty and feminine.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> @AbsyBlvd
> Sooooo pretty! Your nape and neck area are so delicate, dainty and feminine.



@Chicoro Thank you! At 5'2" I'm a lil thing lol


----------



## CoilyArielBrowe

AbsyBlvd said:


> My hair today. View attachment 432023



@AbsyBlvd  Gorgeous curls ! Love your hair color.


----------



## GGsKin

CoilyArielBrowe said:


> @AbsyBlvd  Gorgeous curls ! Love your hair color.



Thank you @CoilyArielBrowe That'll be the henna. I'm a little sad that I can't henna my ends anymore for fear of loosing my coilies.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

About 15 twists that are twisted into two French braids with bangs.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

NowIAmNappy said:


> About 15 twists that are twisted into two French braids with bangs.


very pretty


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> @Chicoro Thank you! At 5'2" I'm a lil thing lol



Child, I've seen some 5 foot women with a neck thicker than a linebacker.


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> Child, I've seen some 5 foot women with a neck thicker than a linebacker.



Lol true!


----------



## shasha8685

Next set of braids....


----------



## Kiadodie

Blowout and curl by flat iron today.


----------



## Daina

Kiadodie said:


> Blowout and curl by flat iron today. View attachment 432133View attachment 432135


Beautiful! Is your hair HL?


----------



## Kiadodie

Daina said:


> Beautiful! Is your hair HL?


Thank you! What is HL?


----------



## Daina

Kiadodie said:


> Thank you! What is HL?


 HL = Hip length


----------



## Kiadodie

Daina said:


> HL = Hip length


Oh ok... no. I’m almost at waist length.


----------



## Kindheart

Is there a way to see only the attachments on here ,I d love to look at all the pictures without going through the million posts


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My twistout

The link is in my signature if you want to see how I created this style.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Over the weekend my inlaws celebrated their 40th anniversary and we took family photos. I had to show out in my Maasai jewelry and a high puff


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

NowIAmNappy said:


> Over the weekend my inlaws celebrated their 40th anniversary and we took family photos. I had to show out in my Maasai jewelry and a high puff



Regal.


----------



## FadingDelilah

NowIAmNappy said:


> Over the weekend my inlaws celebrated their 40th anniversary and we took family photos. I had to show out in my Maasai jewelry and a high puff



You have amazingly clear, moisturized and youthful skin.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Regal.





FadingDelilah said:


> You have amazingly clear, moisturized and youthful skin.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## Melaninme

deleted


----------



## GGsKin

I've just taken down the 30 or so twists I did on Tuesday. My hair is soft and bouncy. Not fluffed or further separated.


----------



## Chicoro

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've just taken down the 30 or so twists I did on Tuesday. My hair is soft and bouncy. Not fluffed or further separated.View attachment 432623



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicoro

@AbsyBlvd ,
How did you prepare your hair? Which products did you use from pre-poo to the photo? Please!!


----------



## GGsKin

Chicoro said:


> @AbsyBlvd ,
> How did you prepare your hair? Which products did you use from pre-poo to the photo? Please!!


 
Thank you @Chicoro. It was my first wash after having straight/stretched hair for 4weeks. On Tuesday:
*Prepoo*: Shea butter and Faith in Nature Seaweed & Citrus con.
*Shampoo*: 1. Redken Cleansing Cream, 2. Macadamia Frizz Control
*Protein*: Aphogee Two Step
*Moisture DC*: TMC Ancient Egyptian Anti Breakage (etc) Mask
*Leave-in*: TMC AE Cuticle Control
*Style*: TMC AE gel, Shea butter and diluted KCCC on ends, and about 30 twists. I left these in for two days.
Used jojoba oil on my hands to take down.

About 40mins after take down, this ended up flaking really bad on me. Next time I think I will leave out the leave in, or use it very diluted.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just like this, link for the how to vid is in my signature


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Me today at my convention. Check out the tutorial.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Nautilus Bun


https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## GGsKin

NowIAmNappy said:


> Me today at my convention. Check out the tutorial.



@NowIAmNappy Beautiful!


----------



## NatrulyMe

It's been a while since I made a post at this thread/forum/website. Here's mine...

First day wash & go







2nd day wash & go






3rd day wash & go


----------



## ak46

My current hair, but it needs to come down! Lol. It's time! Taking it down today. I'm thinking of doing the large box braids I've been seeing done with rubber bands. Also my cousin has a 90's themed party next weekend and I feel box braids will be perfect.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

@NatrulyMe!! Yay!!!!! . Welcome back.


You are beautiful, and your hair!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I Am So Blessed said:


> @NatrulyMe!! Yay!!!!! . Welcome back.
> 
> 
> You are beautiful, and your hair!!



Awe, so are you and the other ladies. I've been looking at  everybody's post.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> Awe, so are you and the other ladies. I've been looking at  everybody's post.


Yeah I called you out a couple of months ago lol. Like where is NaturulyMe at!!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I Am So Blessed said:


> Yeah I called you out a couple of months ago lol. Like where is NaturulyMe at!!




Oh  wow, really? .........My apologizes.

I've just been going through life's storm and with my health... I lose and gain weight due to medications (discovered new health problems). Yet, I been trying to keep up with my hair regimen and or routine. Recently, I managed to lose some weight after I broke up with my boyfriend (long story). Anyways, as soon as I moved back home, (with family) I jumped back on the wagon trying to eat healthier (although I have not start exercises because of aches and pains; doctors are prescribing me new medicines) . I am seeking to get procedures (tests and surgery) done in the near future.  So far, I lost 6lbs. Yay!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I don't know about you ladies, but my Wash & Gos do not last for seven days in the Summertime (only 3-4 days using KCKT products). My hair just turns to a puff ball. 

I had to re-do it over yesterday. BTW. my hair probably was about 90% dry.






Aah, much better. lol


----------



## Kiadodie

Did my Kerain treatment 2nd time since May on my natural hair.


----------



## MzSwift

@Kiadodie

Beautiful! For how long do you usually wear it pressed? Also, how do you moisturize while straight?

I’ve admired your hair over the years. You seem to wear it out a lot. Is that true? Do you PS?

Sorry for all of the questions.  I’ve been thinking about wearing presses more often.


----------



## Kiadodie

MzSwift said:


> @Kiadodie
> 
> Beautiful! For how long do you usually wear it pressed? Also, how do you moisturize while straight?
> 
> I’ve admired your hair over the years. You seem to wear it out a lot. Is that true? Do you PS?
> 
> Sorry for all of the questions.  I’ve been thinking about wearing presses more often.


Thank you! I just wear it in bonnet at night. Other than that I’m natural so I cut out relaxers. I get my hair done every 2 weeks blow dry and curled/flatiron. I do the Keratin every 3 months. Other than that I don’t do any PS. I guess I should but my hair is a lot so it never looks good when I do a twist out etc. I haven’t found the right products yet.


----------



## NatrulyMe

My first "Roll Up Bun Style" Cute...


----------



## NatrulyMe

My "Go To' quick High Puff  with bane style for today.... No Gel. Just spitz. Too hot outside.


----------



## sissimpson

AbsyBlvd said:


> I've just taken down the 30 or so twists I did on Tuesday. My hair is soft and bouncy. Not fluffed or further separated.View attachment 432623



really really pretty


----------



## GGsKin

sissimpson said:


> really really pretty


Thank you.


----------



## Maracujá

This thread should probably be made into a book, that way future generations will never run out of hairstyles to sport. 

For the time being, here's my contribution. I always do a variation of the same hairstyle by the way. Planning to do it again very soon actually .


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Hair after a braidout.

No dye or anything. It’s just brown like that in certain lighting. Think I had my camera flash on. That’s it.



via Imgflip Meme Generator

Excuse my very linty sweater. I was chillin at home and didn’t really care.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Maracujá said:


> This thread should probably be made into a book, that way future generations will never run out of hairstyles to sport.
> 
> For the time being, here's my contribution. I always do a variation of the same hairstyle by the way. Planning to do it again very soon actually .


I really like the one in the bottom left corner. I want one big braid like that.


----------



## Kiadodie

Wash and go... I’m getting a good trim Friday yay!


----------



## Kiadodie

Just got 2 inches cut but it looks a lot healthier.


----------



## Chicoro

Kiadodie said:


> Just got 2 inches cut but it looks a lot healthier.View attachment 433729



That hair is so gorgeous and perfect, it looks like a wig! I say it almost every time I see a photo of it. So pretty.


----------



## Kiadodie

Chicoro said:


> That hair is so gorgeous and perfect, it looks like a wig! I say it almost every time I see a photo of it. So pretty.


Thank you! @Chicoro


----------



## nyeredzi

I got brave enough to go to a salon to get my hair cornrowed. Actually, I went to Reniece to get a treatment and blow dry, and 6 days later went to someone else for the cornrows.


----------



## janaq2003

nyeredzi said:


> View attachment 433889 View attachment 433891 I got brave enough to go to a salon to get my hair cornrowed. Actually, I went to Reniece to get a treatment and blow dry, and 6 days later went to someone else for the cornrows.


I like!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

It’s pouring rain off and on all day. Definitely a head wrap type of day.


----------



## Cattypus1

NowIAmNappy said:


> It’s pouring rain off and on all day. Definitely a head wrap type of day.


Queen...


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Cattypus1 said:


> Queen...


Thanks


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes




----------



## GGsKin

Shea butter been treating me right. I've contemplated putting more twists in the back next wash day. Hmmm, we'll see.


----------



## MzSwift

@GGsKin 

You're so pretty!  Your hair is lovely!


----------



## GGsKin

MzSwift said:


> @GGsKin
> 
> You're so pretty!  Your hair is lovely!



@MzSwift Thank you


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Y’all fine in here and hair is flourishing.

It’s been a little over two months (feels longer though) and little Sybil is getting pretty lush. I might have me a nice little puff by Christmas.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NatrulyMe said:


> My first "Roll Up Bun Style" Cute...


 I LOVE THIS!


----------



## NatrulyMe

I Am So Blessed said:


> I LOVE THIS!


----------



## NatrulyMe

High Curly puff with bane. I used "Kinky Curly Knot Today  Custard". I love this product, but too expensive for me. I need to seek another product that's affordable and  doesnt make my hair too crunchy, flat as well as weighed down. I appreciate any recommendations.


----------



## guyaneseyankee

@NatrulyMe  I don't know how much the Kinky Curly Custard is. But I recently purchased uncle Funky's daughter curl activator for $15 I think at Target.  And it didn't leave my hair crunchy.  I did put my shea butter mix on top.  So I'm not sure if that prevented crunchiness; but I loved that it wasn't sticky like the Aunt Jessie's Coily custard that i thought I loved.


----------



## NatrulyMe

guyaneseyankee said:


> @NatrulyMe  I don't know how much the Kinky Curly Custard is. But I recently purchased uncle Funky's daughter curl activator for $15 I think at Target.  And it didn't leave my hair crunchy.  I did put my shea butter mix on top.  So I'm not sure if that prevented crunchiness; but I loved that it wasn't sticky like the Aunt Jessie's Coily custard that i thought I loved.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I’m testing this out from my phone hoping it works, my twist are pinned around the front of my head and pinned up in the back. I have no clue how I did it exactly because I was rushing


----------



## grownwomanaz

View media item 129873Been using Sukesh Ayurveda from Henna Sooq for a minute now. I really like buying one package with all the good stuff already combined. I mix mine with coconut milk. For those that may not know the pack contains: Cassia Obovata, Amla, Neem, Aloe Vera, Tulsi, Bhrami, Bhringraj, and Skikakai.  I still henna for color as well.


----------



## HappilyLiberal

NowIAmNappy said:


> It’s pouring rain off and on all day. Definitely a head wrap type of day.



Very very nice!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m almost done, but some of my puffs stick out 

Even at this length it’s rebellious

Here’s a picture from when I first started:


----------



## NatrulyMe

I started back wearing my two string twists the ending of August. Here's my twists:


----------



## shasha8685

First twist out in months!! Came out quite nicely.....


----------



## sunflora

Not the best pic, but you get the gist. Day 1 braidout, still working on the technique.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

Bantu knots.

Really don’t understand why I’ve been sleeping on this protective style. Super quick, ends tucked away. All that Jazz. Forgive my whole face. I’m always tired. 


via Imgflip Meme Generator

My dog decided to say hi while I was taking a picture.

Side view


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Kiadodie

Just got hair done and of course it just started raining


----------



## shasha8685

Updo so I can leave my hair alone for the week


----------



## Melaninme

@NatrulyMe , beautiful twists!


----------



## sunflora

Not my proudest hair day. Had a braidout but got too nervous to wear it outside. Put it in a bun instead.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Twist updo, I'll be posting a tutorial for professional twist updos on my youtube tomorrow.

Link to the style video.


----------



## ilong

NatrulyMe said:


> High Curly puff with bane. I used "Kinky Curly Knot Today  Custard". I love this product, but too expensive for me. I need to seek another product that's affordable and  doesnt make my hair too crunchy, flat as well as weighed down. I appreciate any recommendations.



You look fabulous!   I  love your other bun (upthread)  but I  this style!


----------



## shasha8685

Regular degular high puff


----------



## Kiadodie

I got loose waves at the blow out salon.  ETA:excuse the back fat lol


----------



## sunflora

2nd day braidout in a messy bun.


----------



## Rocky91

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 436623
> Regular degular high puff


Your hair is always gorgeous @shasha8685 

How do you usually do your twist outs btw?


----------



## shasha8685

Rocky91 said:


> Your hair is always gorgeous @shasha8685
> 
> How do you usually do your twist outs btw?



Thanks! 

I usually do around 8 flat twists on damp hair. I moisturize my hair with whatever leave in is around (been using CR Hair Milk as of late) and twist using CR Almond Jai butter and Whipped Aloe Butter gel. I'll sit under the dryer for about 30 minutes and let my hair air dry afterwards.


----------



## shasha8685

Straightened my hair


----------



## shasha8685

Today...one side held curls the other didn't


----------



## Prettymetty

Wash day before and after


----------



## Impresaria




----------



## Coilystep




----------



## sunflora

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 439461 View attachment 439463 View attachment 439465



Wow!!!!!


----------



## Alma Petra

Coilystep said:


> View attachment 439461 View attachment 439463 View attachment 439465


That's impressive! Love it!


----------



## Maracujá

Tried my hand at comb coils: 

 

This is what I'm sporting right now:


----------



## Chicoro

@Maracujá ,

Are you going to make a video about how to do these?


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> @Maracujá ,
> 
> Are you going to make a video about how to do these?



@Chicoro would definitely like to, but the way the lightening in my bathroom is set up though, leaves too much to be desired. I'm gonna have to either wait till summer...or get a terrific studio lamp. It's certainly in the back of my mind .


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> @Chicoro would definitely like to, but the way the lightening in my bathroom is set up though, leaves too much to be desired. I'm gonna have to either wait till summer...or get a terrific studio lamp. It's certainly in the back of my mind .



Okay! Nice to know I may have another video of yours to which I can look forward to seeing!


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> Okay! Nice to know I may have another video of yours to which I can look forward to seeing!



Oh, thank you so much! So humbling .


----------



## amarieeaa

ugh its so dark you can't see my hair #fail


----------



## Maracujá

Celebrating momma’s 60th birthday and Jesus’ birthday .


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Maracujá you have the patience of a saint for that beautiful braided style


----------



## Maracujá

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Maracujá you have the patience of a saint for that beautiful braided style




   By the time I wanted to stretch, we were DONE!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m trimming my hair (loose) and the twists are after trimming. I’m only half way done. There’s a LOT of twists  

I’m happy to have some hair to trim though.


----------



## ckisland

Day 2 of the Huey LOL


----------



## Pygmy_puff

ckisland said:


> View attachment 440073
> 
> Day 2 of the Huey LOL


Gorgeous! The shape/cut of your fro is perfect


----------



## ckisland

Pygmy_puff said:


> Gorgeous! The shape/cut of your fro is perfect


Awww!! Thank you ! My hair wasn't cut into this shape at all LOL. My different curl patterns finally decided to act right


----------



## Coilystep

Since my hair is semi straight(used my revair dryer) for the moment here are some styles I've tried so far. I'm very styled challenged. I really liked the Halo braid but couldn't get the front right.


----------



## Pygmy_puff

Coilystep said:


> Since my hair is semi straight(used my revair dryer) for the moment here are some styles I've tried so far. I'm very styled challenged. I really liked the Halo braid but couldn't get the front right.View attachment 440267View attachment 440269View attachment 440271View attachment 440273


Challenged?!? Girl, where??? That halo braid is perfect! Very pretty. I think it’s safe to say you are now style gifted


----------



## Coilystep

Pygmy_puff said:


> Challenged?!? Girl, where??? That halo braid is perfect! Very pretty. I think it’s safe to say you are now style gifted


This made me feel good. Thanks.


----------



## PlanetCybertron

French braids pinned up with Flexi


via Imgflip Meme Generator

Braid out that I liked before I washed and re-braided


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## LadyBugsy

My first two sewing machine wigs!


----------



## AlmostTamed

LadyBugsy said:


> View attachment 441329
> 
> My first two sewing machine wigs!


Any tips or videos that you suggest?


----------



## LadyBugsy

AlmostTamed said:


> Any tips or videos that you suggest?


I will come back with links!


----------



## LadyBugsy

LadyBugsy said:


> I will come back with links!


New
Trying to find where to post this video. 



I made three wigs for 2019 on the sewing machine.  

Wig 1: replaced the closure on a straight hair
Wig 2: resized a straight wig that was too big 
Wig 3: made a glueless frontal wig with curly hair


----------



## LadyBugsy

LadyBugsy said:


> New
> Trying to find where to post this video.
> 
> 
> 
> I made three wigs for 2019 on the sewing machine.
> 
> Wig 1: replaced the closure on a straight hair
> Wig 2: resized a straight wig that was too big
> Wig 3: made a glueless frontal wig with curly hair


Trying to find where to post this video. 


I made three wigs for 2019 on the sewing machine. 

Wig 1: replaced the closure on a straight hair
Wig 2: resized a straight wig that was too big 
Wig 3: made a glueless frontal wig with curly hair


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Wearing my hair in this updo. The style video is here!


----------



## imaginary

I made an attempt to straighten my hair and the humidity got to it right away. I should know better than to hope but at least I got my trim. Sorry for the picture quality but my room was super dark and I was tiredt.

View media item 130125View media item 130123View media item 130121


----------



## imaginary

imaginary said:


> I made an attempt to straighten my hair and the humidity got to it right away. I should know better than to hope but at least I got my trim. Sorry for the picture quality but my room was super dark and I was tiredt.
> 
> View media item 130125View media item 130123View media item 130121



Update to show that the bun looks nice enough actually.
View media item 130129View media item 130127


----------



## AlmostTamed

First time straightening in over 2 years! I got some long layers added ,and curled it for volume. I plan to milk this for about 3 weeks. My roots puffed almost immediately though lol. When the curls drop I'll actually do my length check, but as of now I'm satisfied. I did make myself use 'lower' temps I usually press with 450 degrees but this was a combo of 410 and 430 with my EAP.

Edit* looking at this pic makes me want to add some highlights but I'm still scared of bleach lol.


----------



## shasha8685

While this mimics my hair beautifully....this here is a wig!


----------



## shasha8685

Today....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I’m in the midst of washing my hair after taking down my yarn braids, so I thought I’d snap a pic real quick. I slathered some leave in spray, Knot Sauce, and Shea Butter while I was removing the shed hair.

@Chicoro it’s not down to my thighs  but it’s inching its way down


----------



## Chicoro

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I’m in the midst of washing my hair after taking down my yarn braids, so I thought I’d snap a pic real quick. I slathered some leave in spray, Knot Sauce, and Shea Butter while I was removing the shed hair.
> 
> @Chicoro it’s not down to my thighs  but it’s inching its way down



Please, please post these photos in the Shea thread, pretty please.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Chicoro said:


> Please, please post these photos in the Shea thread, pretty please.


Well, since you asked nicely


----------



## AlmostTamed

AlmostTamed said:


> First time straightening in over 2 years! I got some long layers added ,and curled it for volume. I plan to milk this for about 3 weeks. My roots puffed almost immediately though lol. When the curls drop I'll actually do my length check, but as of now I'm satisfied. I did make myself use 'lower' temps I usually press with 450 degrees but this was a combo of 410 and 430 with my EAP.
> 
> Edit* looking at this pic makes me want to add some highlights but I'm still scared of bleach lol.



I wore the curls for about a week, maintained with pin curls. My roots didn't hold for nothing lol, a week later I flat ironed on low heat to see the length and to trim. Major trim coming soon but for right now I'm holding on to those bad boys lol. My hair has never been this long, looking forward to adding rice water into my routine and wearing my hair out a little more often. I plan to do a faux wand curl set with my flexi rods in a couple of days.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Aww look at my struggle pony puff. I look like a 2 year old


----------



## Maracujá

Decided to sport bangs on Monday for work. Last time I sported bangs was in 2004 ​


----------



## Chicoro

AlmostTamed said:


> I wore the curls for about a week, maintained with pin curls. My roots didn't hold for nothing lol, a week later I flat ironed on low heat to see the length and to trim. Major trim coming soon but for right now I'm holding on to those bad boys lol. My hair has never been this long, looking forward to adding rice water into my routine and wearing my hair out a little more often. I plan to do a faux wand curl set with my flexi rods in a couple of days.



Can you share your regimen, please?


----------



## AlmostTamed

Chicoro said:


> Can you share your regimen, please?


Not sure if I have definite regimn but I'll try lol.

For 2018 my hair was in a protective style for about 70% of the time. 
I used lace wigs (glued down) sew ins, faux ponytails/ buns as my most common styles.  
I wash biweekly even with my protective styles. No specific brands of shampoo or anything. 
I began regularly  prepooing with TMC 6 months ago , really softened out the tangles before wash day. 8/10 I also follow up with a random DC. 
I moisturize as needed ( usually every other day) with S Curl, and drench with random oil to seal.
I also really like the TMC Butter ( love this very heavy and moisturizing)
I also dye my hair jet black quarterly with 20 volume developer and joico permanent hair dye.

I have been natural since 2013 but plateaued around 2016 but recently my hair has been growing. I  attribute the growth to finding out what products actually moisturize my hair ( TMC & S Curl) and protective styling.

I blow dry my hair when I braid it up for my protective styles, my hair is much more manageable when blown out.

I rock occasional wash and goes when I feel like wearing it down, in between styles.   

I use JBCO on my scalp when I remember too ( weekly) 

I trim quarterly usually I skipped my last one as you can see in the pic lol.


----------



## Chicoro

AlmostTamed said:


> Not sure if I have definite regimn but I'll try lol.
> 
> For 2018 my hair was in a protective style for about 70% of the time.
> I used lace wigs (glued down) sew ins, faux ponytails/ buns as my most common styles.
> I wash biweekly even with my protective styles. No specific brands of shampoo or anything.
> I began regularly  prepooing with TMC 6 months ago , really softened out the tangles before wash day. 8/10 I also follow up with a random DC.
> I moisturize as needed ( usually every other day) with S Curl, and drench with random oil to seal.
> I also really like the TMC Butter ( love this very heavy and moisturizing)
> I also dye my hair jet black quarterly with 20 volume developer and joico permanent hair dye.
> 
> I have been natural since 2013 but plateaued around 2016 but recently my hair has been growing. I  attribute the growth to finding out what products actually moisturize my hair ( TMC & S Curl) and protective styling.
> 
> I blow dry my hair when I braid it up for my protective styles, my hair is much more manageable when blown out.
> 
> I rock occasional wash and goes when I feel like wearing it down, in between styles.
> 
> I use JBCO on my scalp when I remember too ( weekly)
> 
> I trim quarterly usually I skipped my last one as you can see in the pic lol.



Thank you for the detailed response. What is TMC butter?


----------



## AlmostTamed

Chicoro said:


> Thank you for the detailed response. What is TMC butter?


No problem.


----------



## Chicoro

AlmostTamed said:


> No problem.



How long have you been using this butter?


----------



## AlmostTamed

Chicoro said:


> How long have you been using this butter?


I have been using I think for a little over 3 months still on my first tub. A little goes along way, I love this for moisturizing my blown out/ stretched hair doesn't cause any reversion.


----------



## Chicoro

AlmostTamed said:


> I have been using I think for a little over 3 months still on my first tub. A little goes along way, I love this for moisturizing my blown out/ stretched hair doesn't cause any reversion.



I knew it! I can spot a Shea head like an eagle on night duty.




I'm going to tell! I'm running over to the Shea thread NOW!






I knew my Spidey Senses were tingling for a reason.​


----------



## AlmostTamed

Chicoro said:


> I knew it! I can spot a Shea head like an eagle on night duty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to tell! I'm running over to the Shea thread NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew my Spidey Senses were tingling for a reason.​


lol!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

From earlier. No flash, just natural sunlight. Literally just X21 and the Melanin Twist Creme.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I fell asleep before stretching my hair. I was “air drying”  If you can’t tell, it’s shrunk to my scalp. I’m just doing some twists to hold me until I get my hair trimmed this week.


----------



## Prettymetty

My work pony. I slept in soft rollers to get these waves


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

@Prettymetty Ooh, you look pretty.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Me and these dang mini braids I’m doing


----------



## Prettymetty

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Prettymetty Ooh, you look pretty.


Thanks boo!! That style was super easy and I got a ton of compliments


----------



## NowIAmNappy

Just like this video, I'm obsessed with this style


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing my go to (for the spring/summer anyway.....)


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> Decided to sport bangs on Monday for work. Last time I sported bangs was in 2004 ​
> View attachment 444885



Off topic: But I must say that your eyes are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Chicoro

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 446889
> Wearing my go to (for the spring/summer anyway.....)



Beautiful on you!


----------



## AlmostTamed

My son installed a kinky curly sew in last month for me, I have in 18 bundle, 2 20 inch bundles, and 1/4 of the 16 inch bundle installed (way too much hair but he is extra). This hair is from Ali Annabelle on Ali express for the 4 bundles ( you do not need 4 bundles) I paid $131.52. This hair mimics 3b, 3c hair it isn't a true kinky curly but my hair in the front of my head is slightly looser so its a perfect blend. It having a slightly looser curl made this hair hands down the easiest "kinky"curly hair I have ever worn, I have only washed this hair once (gasp) no matting and the detangling process wasn't hell (gasp). I will be repurchasing this hair again, mainly  to try a shorter length, I usually stick to 16-18 inches but I wanted to try something longer. I achieved this wash and go with eco styler. This hair can and will get much bigger. 

I have it installed as Ivy's flip over method with hair out around the entire perimeter so I can have versatile styling options, I think this is my preferred install type super easy to blend,and change up the look. I might even do in and wand curl this hair just to see how it reacts. Purple shirt pic is from a month ago when I just got it installed, and the white shirt is of the hair today (freshly washed and styled) .


 In short I am in love.
 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ali...147.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.76334c4djxXBP7
Direct Link to the Hair

Ivy's Flip Over Method

Ivy's Flip Over Method w/ Kinky Curly Hair.


----------



## LadyRaider

My second try at a braidout. I have to retrain my hair. I've been a wash and go girl for a long while now.


----------



## LadyRaider

And... here's the wash and go (still wet...) I tried that wet liner extreme or whatever, but gels don't work on my hair (except a plain aloe vera gel in a pinch) Went back to Ouidad Heat and Humidity Gel (well it's a gel, but it's REALLY light).

I prefer the wash and go right now since it's about the same, I guess and it's easier to do.

I miss my longer hair. Got scalped from below APL to shoulder length.


----------



## NowIAmNappy

I’m wearing it in the first updo


----------



## niknakmac

I have been itching for a change.  So I went to see my stylist this weekend and she hooked me all the way up!  I have been wearing my natural hair straight a lot more lately so I decided to cut my hair into a bob so I wouldn't be so hot this summer and it would take less time to straighten.  We also did some color for summer.  This peak a boo color allows me to really show off the color or hide it depending on where I put my part.  I absolutely love it and feel like a new woman.  It's amazing what changing your hair can do for you!!


----------



## Chicoro

niknakmac said:


> I have been itching for a change.  So I went to see my stylist this weekend and she hooked me all the way up!  I have been wearing my natural hair straight a lot more lately so I decided to cut my hair into a bob so I wouldn't be so hot this summer and it would take less time to straighten.  We also did some color for summer.  This peak a boo color allows me to really show off the color or hide it depending on where I put my part.  I absolutely love it and feel like a new woman.  It's amazing what changing your hair can do for you!!



Sexy cut! Gorgeous hair! Your skin is pretty and you have lovely teeth!

Hair looking prettier than a Tiffany Taylor doll! This black doll can change her hair from blonde to black. Some of the doll versions have streaks in their hair like your hair. I have always wanted to do this but have not worked up 'the hair courage', yet, to do it.


----------



## niknakmac

Chicoro said:


> Sexy cut! Gorgeous hair! Your skin is pretty and you have lovely teeth!
> 
> Hair looking prettier than a Tiffany Taylor doll! This black doll can change her hair from blonde to black. Some of the doll versions have streaks in their hair like your hair. I have always wanted to do this but have not worked up 'the hair courage', yet, to do it.



Thank you!  I just needed a change.  My hairstylist was like wth are you doing to make your hair grow so fast.  She had cut it really short in January and I was back to past shoulder length.  I said Shea Butter!  I know you would appreciate that Chicoro!  I'm still using my shea too, I  took my wrap down this morning and put some shea on it to keep it from reverting.  Shea is my holy grail!


----------



## ThePromise

niknakmac said:


> I have been itching for a change.  So I went to see my stylist this weekend and she hooked me all the way up!  I have been wearing my natural hair straight a lot more lately so I decided to cut my hair into a bob so I wouldn't be so hot this summer and it would take less time to straighten.  We also did some color for summer.  This peak a boo color allows me to really show off the color or hide it depending on where I put my part.  I absolutely love it and feel like a new woman.  It's amazing what changing your hair can do for you!!


Your hair looks absolutely beautiful! The shine, the color, and the cut! Wow!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I can still wear a fro. Cool


----------



## Prettymetty

I did my sister some braids last night. I love the hair we used. I’m next lol


----------



## Prettymetty

She helped me do mine


----------



## Meritamen

@Prettymetty I love the braids on your sister and you. What braid hair did you use?


----------



## Prettymetty

Meritamen said:


> @Prettymetty I love the braids on your sister and you. What braid hair did you use?


I used freetress pre stretched ombré hair and she used another brand of pre stretched hair. Thank you!!


----------



## LadyRaider

Last night. Thought I was looking cute. Curls did well. But I hate, hate, hate, hate my haircut. Zero style!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

LadyRaider said:


> Last night. Thought I was looking cute. Curls did well. But I hate, hate, hate, hate my haircut. Zero style!
> View attachment 448137



I think you look cute  .  Curls poppin’ .  How would you change it?


----------



## LadyRaider

ThursdayGirl said:


> I think you look cute  .  Curls poppin’ .  How would you change it?



It just looks like it's laying on my head. No style at all. Just like that image of someone wearing a helmet. But thank you. You make me feel better.


----------



## shasha8685

After I shingled my hair....it was relaxing in a way....


----------



## GGsKin

@shasha8685 I admire your volume. Your hair looks great!


----------



## LadyRaider

My big head again! I paid 110.00 for blue highlights you can't see! (But I think I still like it. It's better for the stylist to be too conservative than too flamboyant.) Can you see the blue peeking out?


----------



## Fine 4s

Finally got it...
My double decker bun today....making me feel cute.


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Fine 4s said:


> View attachment 449083
> 
> Finally got it...
> My double decker bun today....making me feel cute.



Look at that height!  It looks perfect!  I love it - great job.


----------



## Fine 4s

Someone told me it looked like my granny tried to give me curls lol


----------



## yamilee21

Fine 4s said:


> View attachment 449083
> 
> Finally got it...
> My double decker bun today....making me feel cute.


I like this bun! How did you do it, and how long is your hair?


----------



## Fine 4s

yamilee21 said:


> I like this bun! How did you do it, and how long is your hair?



Good luck to me trying to tell you ana you understanding...

I gathered all my hair and placed it where I wanted to form a pony. Once I detangled the hair, I created a separate pony in the middle (a pony inside a pony). I clipped that middle section out of the way as I worked on the exterior only. 
Took small section front side and all around one piece by piece and rolled them up like doing tight pin curls all around the lower bun. Then moved to the middle section and did the same thing.
My hair is about WL so I had a bit to roll up and they all just stacked on top of each-other. Does that help?!

Maybe I should do a video! Teehee


----------



## guyaneseyankee

^^. Perfect explanation @Fine 4s

I’m so style challenged, I’ve just been doing wash n go’s in a puff by the end of the week
I find the Africa pride moisture miracles gives nice results (used in pic). Today I’m going to finish up my photogenic jar under my sink. I’ll post later


----------



## PlanetCybertron

One of my more crazier hair days



via Imgflip Meme Generator



via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## Chicoro

Hair looks full and long @PlanetCybertron !


----------



## yamilee21

Fine 4s said:


> ... I gathered all my hair and placed it where I wanted to form a pony. Once I detangled the hair, I created a separate pony in the middle (a pony inside a pony). I clipped that middle section out of the way as I worked on the exterior only.
> Took small section front side and all around one piece by piece and rolled them up like doing tight pin curls all around the lower bun. Then moved to the middle section and did the same thing.
> My hair is about WL so I had a bit to roll up and they all just stacked on top of each-other. Does that help? ...


Yes, it does help. Thanks!  A "ponytail within a ponytail" was my initial guess, but then I started imagining other more complicated possibilities. I'm going to try your style on my daughter next time she wants a bun.


----------



## MzSwift

PlanetCybertron said:


> One of my more crazier hair days
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator
> 
> 
> 
> via Imgflip Meme Generator



Your "crazy" looks AWESOME to me!  I love tousled hair. Rock it girl! Keep on smiling big!


----------



## Alta Angel

Week 1 of mini twists...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Alta Angel said:


> Week 1 of mini twists...
> 
> View attachment 449609


I thought this was a wash and go  

Those twists are poppin’


----------



## Alta Angel

Everyone has said this!  I think I made my twists a little larger than normal.  They ends keep unraveling and looking like a wash-n-go.



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I thought this was a wash and go
> 
> Those twists are poppin’


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## MzSwift

So pretty!! @Maracujá


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

This is how I look most days


----------



## nyeredzi

@Maracujá those styles are beautiful! I especially love the second


----------



## Maracujá

MzSwift said:


> So pretty!! @Maracujá





nyeredzi said:


> @Maracujá those styles are beautiful! I especially love the second



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Prettymetty

My red ombré ends really pop in the sun


----------



## shasha8685

Me and Freetress Riley. I'm hair lazy right now and trying to stay away from braids....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Here’s the crazy: I moisturized my hair and now I see what was hiding under those pretty feathers.


----------



## Maracujá

Kinky vs. Straightened


----------



## Maracujá

​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

@Maracujá Are you doing these styles yourself?! The parting is perfection and the styles are banging.


----------



## Maracujá

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Maracujá Are you doing these styles yourself?! The parting is perfection and the styles are banging.



Thank you so much @ElevatedEnergy  I wish, but nah, I'm relying on the Midas touch of my Nigerian hairdresser and my mommy .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much @ElevatedEnergy  I wish, but nah, I'm relying on the Midas touch of my Nigerian hairdresser and my mommy .



Well they are doing an awesome job. You are literally glowing, Hunty!


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 450609 View attachment 450611
> 
> Kinky vs. Straightened



It is growing so fast! I love both the natural and the heat straightened styles.


----------



## waff

I wore my hair in a top bun after I haven't done so in so long! it was 4th day WNG, Slicked down the front with some KCCC and ECO Olive oil, it held up all day for my surprise. Don't mind the background, my husband loves his biology demos.


----------



## Prettymetty

I trimmed my ends last night and my curls actually lasted!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 451001 View attachment 451003 I trimmed my ends last night and my curls actually lasted!


Why are you so pretty? Look at that smile!!! You’re radiating happiness.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

We were sitting outside on the deck enjoying a  labor day barbeque and DH said...your Pearls are coming in. I said, well take a picture and show me. Excuse the close up...he is a man and don't know what he's doing ....but I LOVE them. I never thought I would embrace my grays but they are so white and shiny...indeed Pearls of Wisdom.


They are sprinkled so hard to find unless you are super close to me. Far away, my hair is just dark. I love the irony of that...come close and I'll teach you a few things  Move away and you gets darkness!





And I only have 2 strands in the front and they stick straight up in the air . Just straight up gangsta's....they can't be tamed....THEY READY!!!!  



They are more silver than white...but I welcome them all. Come on Pearls!!!


----------



## Prettymetty

shawnyblazes said:


> Why are you so pretty? Look at that smile!!! You’re radiating happiness.


That happiness came from my perfect ends and mastering the curl with the flatiron technique. Too bad it only lasts a day or 2


----------



## Chicoro

Looking all of 16 with that perfect skin! @ElevatedEnergy naturally lovely with those soft curls!


----------



## Chicoro

Another pretty one. The texture of your skin and those eyes. All is just so lovely. That hair of yours grows super fast like weeds. Your hair is cottony fine and so soft and pretty. When I look at pretty black women who have embraced their  beauty, it always inspires me to feel good about my own beauty. @Maracujá


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Chicoro said:


> Looking all of 16 with that perfect skin! @ElevatedEnergy naturally lovely with those soft curls!



Thank you my Love! @Chicoro


----------



## Sosoothing

Chicoro said:


> Looking all of 16 with that perfect skin! @ElevatedEnergy naturally lovely with those soft curls!




How did I miss you cut your hair?? You are lovely without it too .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy

Sosoothing said:


> How did I miss you cut your hair?? You are lovely without it too .



Thank you Sis! I cut it in July...it's been wonderful just getting up and being about my way without thinking about my hair


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 451201 View attachment 451203



PRETTY!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

You can’t tell, but these are ponytails

I intended on doing some braids but *shrugs*


----------



## Melaninme

Finally, the brown (came out black) demi- permanent hair color I used (moved in) months ago is leaving the building!


----------



## brg240

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 449703 View attachment 449705 View attachment 449707 View attachment 449701


these are sooooooo pretty 


Maracujá said:


> View attachment 450779​


your mom & hairdresser did a great job

What is this called? Do you have a youtube? I'd love to get this done.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Yes, my layers are growing back in! And fast too thank the Lawd.


----------



## shasha8685

First blow out in 2 yrs or so. Got a much much much needed trim too!


----------



## NowIAmNappy

My hair is in this style


----------



## Maracujá

brg240 said:


> these are sooooooo pretty
> 
> your mom & hairdresser did a great job
> 
> What is this called? Do you have a youtube? I'd love to get this done.




Thank you so much for the compliments, it warms my hairt lol! I don't have a YouTube channel showcasing my hairstyles just yet. But this lady does and today I tried out one of her hairstyles: 

 

The result for me:


----------



## LivingDol1

Here is my hair today... I just washed and conditioned with VERB. Blotted out excess water with a towel and put my hair in a puff. Added some carols daughter hair oil, and there we go. 

I don’t know how to take care of my natural hair. I will start installing twists later (that’s the only thing I can do!! And I do it well). But I suppose I can appreciate the size of my puff. 

I wish I knew how to take better care of my hair in this state.


----------



## Maracujá

November 2019 = 13th nappiversary 

WARNING: Pic heavy collage!


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> November 2019 = 13th nappiversary
> 
> WARNING: Pic heavy collage!



Collage #2, picture in center with white Africa shaped earrings and dress: Conservative, classy and sexy! Looking WOW!!


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much for the compliments, it warms my hairt lol! I don't have a YouTube channel showcasing my hairstyles just yet. But this lady does and today I tried out one of her hairstyles:
> 
> View attachment 452421
> 
> The result for me:
> 
> View attachment 452423 View attachment 452425 View attachment 452427



Hair looks like art!


----------



## Chicoro

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 452195
> First blow out in 2 yrs or so. Got a much much much needed trim too!



Your hair is really long and thick! It's really pretty.


----------



## Chicoro

LivingDol1 said:


> View attachment 452559 Here is my hair today... I just washed and conditioned with VERB. Blotted out excess water with a towel and put my hair in a puff. Added some carols daughter hair oil, and there we go.
> 
> I don’t know how to take care of my natural hair. I will start installing twists later (that’s the only thing I can do!! And I do it well). But I suppose I can appreciate the size of my puff.
> 
> I wish I knew how to take better care of my hair in this state.



Looks cute to me!


----------



## natural2008

Maracujá said:


> November 2019 = 13th nappiversary
> 
> WARNING: Pic heavy collage!



These hair styles are so cute.


----------



## Melaninme

Here's my hair today.


----------



## Prettymetty

I put an Ion keratin treatment on last night. I hate how matte it looks after the application. My first wash will reveal the shine and smoothness


----------



## Chicoro

Melaninme said:


> Here's my hair today.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Chicoro

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 452629 I put an Ion keratin treatment on last night. I hate how matte it looks after the application. My first wash will reveal the shine and smoothness



It looks SUPER long!


----------



## Prettymetty

Chicoro said:


> It looks SUPER long!


Thank you. It’s about mbl almost waist, but I’m going to dust my ends this month. I just love a thick hemline


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 452931









Look at the beautiful, deep shine and health of THIS lovely hair!!


----------



## Chicoro

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 452195
> First blow out in 2 yrs or so. Got a much much much needed trim too!








WAIT! I was confused and thought this was a pretty wig. This is real hair. Wow, your hair is so beautiful! It's starting to get that hanging, long and heavy look. Meaning, you've got even more length coming.


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> Look at the beautiful, deep shine and health of THIS lovely hair!!



Thank you Miss Lady . I’m using your shea method, though I still have to read the whole thread .


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> Thank you Miss Lady . I’m using your shea method, though I still have to read the whole thread .



Really? Do tell....what have you incorporated or are doing thus far? I am always intrigued to know what is working for other people. I'm waiting...taps little foot with impatience and hopeful expectations....


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> Really? Do tell....what have you incorporated or are doing thus far? I am always intrigued to know what is working for other people. I'm waiting...taps little foot with impatience and hopeful expectations....





So far, one small nugget really: shea butter is becoming so popular that in all honesty, I started becoming wary of it. Until I read / heard what you said: it's the perfect ingredient for afro-textured hair. So now I want to explore it even further. 

During these cold months, I will be using it as a hot oil treatment (mixing it with my condis). So far so good, really pleased with the result . The thread you started is really long, but I'm on a personal hair care 2.0 challenge, so...will definitely take time to read through it .


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> So far, one small nugget really: shea butter is becoming so popular that in all honesty, I started becoming wary of it. Until I read / heard what you said: it's the perfect ingredient for afro-textured hair. So now I want to explore it even further.
> 
> During these cold months, I will be using it as a hot oil treatment (mixing it with my condis). So far so good, really pleased with the result . The thread you started is really long, but I'm on a personal hair care 2.0 challenge, so...will definitely take time to read through it .



But I want to know how YOU've been using it, please! So, you've been mixing it in your conditioner! Okay!


----------



## Maracujá

Chicoro said:


> But I want to know how YOU've been using it, please! So, you've been mixing it in your conditioner! Okay!



Yup! I just heat it up in a small pan and let the shea butter to conditioner ratio be 3 to 1. I've seen some videos of women who are able to whip up the shea butter, until it's a nice gooey consistency, but I'm not there yet. 

I mixed in some essential oils and raw honey, but the honey is currently sitting at the bottom. Will keep you in the know of how it all works out. Currently aiming for SL (while stretched or flat ironed), by 2020 .


----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> Yup! I just heat it up in a small pan and let the shea butter to conditioner ratio be 3 to 1. I've seen some videos of women who are able to whip up the shea butter, until it's a nice gooey consistency, but I'm not there yet.
> 
> I mixed in some essential oils and raw honey, but the honey is currently sitting at the bottom. Will keep you in the know of how it all works out. Currently aiming for SL (while stretched or flat ironed), by 2020 .



I've seen your hair below bra-strap, if my memory serves me correctly. Thus, I have no doubt that you will be at shoulder length AND BEYOND, very soon! Keep us posted!


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Chicoro

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 453513 View attachment 453515 View attachment 453517



Your eyes are gorgeous and your skin is lovely! Your hair grows super fast.


----------



## shasha8685

My hair in twists. Got lots of compliments...especially from my 8th graders!


----------



## HappilyLiberal

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 453513 View attachment 453515 View attachment 453517



Did you get someone else to do the back of your hair?  Because if you didn't, you must teach us your ways!


----------



## shasha8685

Phony puff for awhile.....


----------



## Maracujá

HappilyLiberal said:


> Did you get someone else to do the back of your hair?  Because if you didn't, you must teach us your ways!



Can't take credit, it's all moms  

  

Y'all be nice about my edges, will be ordering some JBCO soon .


----------



## GGsKin

Maracujá said:


> Y'all be nice about my edges, will be ordering some JBCO soon .


Still cute @Maracujá


----------



## Maracujá

GGsKin said:


> Still cute @Maracujá



Thank you so much, means a lot! Drew inspiration from this little bambina I found online:


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## halee_J

Did an oil pre-poo o/n and put it mini buns wearing it out for church before I wash...


----------



## halee_J

Just washed: 60% dry




Then I put it in twists and caked on my butters  it will all get absorbed.


----------



## nyeredzi

This is actually from a couple months ago. But appropriate for the winter.


----------



## Maracujá

nyeredzi said:


> This is actually from a couple months ago. But appropriate for the winter.
> View attachment 454521





Will be stepping into the weekend looking like:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I had my hair in two braids and just took them down and pinned my hair back. This is my “I need to wash my hair or something” style lol 

Plus I think my eyebrows look very nice


----------



## GGsKin

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Plus I think my eyebrows look very nice



Yes they do


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

GGsKin said:


> Yes they do


Thanks hun


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

@halee_J 

here you go. Early today before it started expanding.


----------



## halee_J

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> @halee_J
> 
> here you go. Early today before it started expanding.



Pretty!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

One of the cheapest hairstyles I’ve had in a while. My cousin braided my hair for $10 and I have a $14.99 ponytail.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Friday.


----------



## Maracujá

HappilyLiberal said:


> Did you get someone else to do the back of your hair?  Because if you didn't, you must teach us your ways!



Can't teach y'all nothing lol, it's all mommy's masterwork! Here's another one of her creations, with my instructions:


----------



## shasha8685

Today's twist out....


----------



## MzSwift

Sooo pretty @shasha8685 !!


----------



## shasha8685

MzSwift said:


> Sooo pretty @shasha8685 !!



Thank you!


----------



## nyeredzi

twists in scrunchies. pink one is after wash and revair blow dry. blue one is week old twists, no blow dry.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Surprise! 

Somebody need to rub my head for good luck?


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## shasha8685

My stuck in the house twists. Will probably refresh them in 2 weeks.


----------



## shasha8685

Today.....


----------



## nyeredzi

coronavirus chill


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## shasha8685

Head wrap kind of day.....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Sybil is back at it again 
I swear when I look at the picture I see one thing, but when I feel it with my hands I see something else. The picture says it looks like it’s growing in patchy, but my fingers say those are actual curls...ish

Welcome back you crazy chick. I missed you.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's wash and go puff!


----------



## LadyRaider

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 458893
> Today's wash and go puff!


Soooo pretty!!!


----------



## LadyRaider

Showing off my gray! (Before I kill it with Clairol!)


----------



## Shavonn

She a little dry but humidity made her frizzy :\


----------



## yamilee21

@Shavonn My hair looked just like that after I washed it last night, before shea butter and twists.  I’m curious, how long is your hair, and what’s your hair type?


----------



## shasha8685

Today....I forgot I can kinda cornrow  in small sections lol


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Two good ole work puffs


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Why am I doing this to myself  
I know I don’t have the time or patience to do them correctly but I want some hair doggone it 


I’ve resized this picture multiple times and yet it still insists on being sideways ugh.


----------



## Shavonn

yamilee21 said:


> @Shavonn My hair looked just like that after I washed it last night, before shea butter and twists.  I’m curious, how long is your hair, and what’s your hair type?



Around the bottom of my shoulder blades I think. My hair type is is in the 4b/4a area.


----------



## LadyRaider

This was for a "virtual shindig" tonight. Still haven't colored the gray.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Happy Friday.


----------



## shasha8685

Today's twist out.....


----------



## ThursdayGirl

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 460705
> Today's twist out.....



Great definition.  Really pretty!


----------



## shasha8685

ThursdayGirl said:


> Great definition.  Really pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

Flexirod set. I only used 4. It was pretty comfortable too. I may set it again tomorrow


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all! Curlsmith Hair Makeup! This is the rose gold gel!


----------



## ThursdayGirl

LadyRaider said:


> Y'all! Curlsmith Hair Makeup! This is the rose gold gel!
> 
> View attachment 460923



Your curls look great!!!  Nice shape too!  How do you like the color?


----------



## LadyRaider

ThursdayGirl said:


> Your curls look great!!!  Nice shape too!  How do you like the color?


I like it! It was so easy to put on too!  The shape is just a luck of the camera angle. I definitely have covid hair! But thank you!


----------



## Prettymetty

Braided and dipped babygirl’s hair with flexirods


----------



## ThursdayGirl

That looks ca-yoot on her.  Great job!


----------



## shasha8685

3rd day twist out. I love my hair when it gets to this point!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

March...........................                            July

Still surprises me how fast (to me) it’s growing. Olly multis+Zinc, Surge Jr spray, and trying to submerge myself every 3 days. I try to stay consistent as possible, but y’all know if someone told me  “be consistent or die” I’ll be singing Boys II Men “End of the Road”.


----------



## Maracujá

Any tips on the regrowth of edges is most welcome . 
Already using JBCO, but not being consistent unfortunately .​


----------



## naturalpride




----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 461439 View attachment 461441
> 
> Any tips on the regrowth of edges is most welcome .
> Already using JBCO, but not being consistent unfortunately .​


I think some people dermaroll


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

Maracujá said:


> View attachment 461439 View attachment 461441
> 
> Any tips on the regrowth of edges is most welcome .
> Already using JBCO, but not being consistent unfortunately .​


Oh, and I forgot to mention Zinc. I happened to come across a video of a lady’s edges taking a vacation. She panicked and called her hair person and the hair person recommended taking Zinc. I’ve been taking it for maybe a month? And the little hairs at my temple that act they don’t have any sense are finally starting to fill in.


----------



## Prettymetty

I finally used the ombré hair that took 2 months to ship. I did some jumbo braids. Took 30 minutes


----------



## Arian

Earlier today.


----------



## shasha8685

Half wig plus headwrap today


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Evolving Braidout


----------



## JJamiah

My nephew's wedding


----------



## GGsKin

My hair this morning, after flat ironing last night and sleeping in bouffant rollers.


----------



## Maracujá

Will have to work on the non-greasy look


----------



## GGsKin

What do you mean? You look great. I don't see greasy skin or hair.



Maracujá said:


> Will have to work on the non-greasy look
> 
> View attachment 463361


----------



## Arian

Working from home today


----------



## shasha8685

The bantu knot out of my style came out beautifully....the other half was trash. Thank goodness for headwraps!


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Twist out on braid out stretched hair.


----------



## GGsKin

I'm currently sporting this wig. This is glued down and I've canerowed my hair underneath.


----------



## Prettymetty

Wash day hair. Celies and a smile


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing my hair straight for awhile. My little layers have grown out!


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## yaya24

This was last night -
I got these twists done on 10.13.20, & they are staying in until after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Sosoothing

Self done jumbo braids. They are a few days old.


----------



## Kiaray8

Mini twists semi inspired by goddess twists on my own hair done yesterday.


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## bzb1990

LadyRaider said:


> Y'all! Curlsmith Hair Makeup! This is the rose gold gel!
> 
> View attachment 460923


That's awesome!! Brilliant idea, it's giving the effect of fine highlights without the bleach damage! And can wash it out. Good stuff. I like the colour.
I made this (cannot insert pic as staying at family's home) type of thing, but not a gel, last year with certain ingredients for myself and kids it works awesome -
I didn't use what she used, but whatever I had on hand (wheatgerm oil, shea butter, beeswax-based balm), but it works anyway, just add a larger proportion of pigment than expected. It's a good idea, that this blogger shared (everything she shared was amazing, her mind is awesome, I'm sad she stopped)









						Fast and Easy: How to Make Colored Hair Pomade
					

How to make your own hair styling cream.




					maquillageobscura.blogspot.com
				




The best pigment I had, it turned out, wasn't any of the expensive ones for this recipe, but one from Bonne Bell (their 'loose powder highlighter/bronzer'), after trial and error. What was an issue for the face (found it a bit too orange, and particles were not fine enough for my liking) was what made it good for the pomade.
It's a good way to use up loose powder shadows, maybe.


----------



## nyeredzi

Twists 3 ways I commonly wear them. Today it was in a pony with a clip, but the other 2 ways are probably a bit more common for me.


----------



## shasha8685




----------



## pearcey

Pretty much the go to style for a while, using suave Moroccan oil shampoo.   I really want something else though.  For over 6 years nothing provides the slip, texturization[is that a word, LOL] that using slippery shampoo as a leave in provides. I know, I know, but for me, it is a mainstay when other things that worked so well for others weren't so...Until I can find a better happy place, 'still here.  [Kids, don't try this at home, a sharing site, not so much a "she see, so she does" site] Poor suave, it is well received but so many are like but only until I find the golden ticket...

Happy hair growing!!!

Edited: all my shampoo brands are slippery, LOL


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

You used suave shampoo as a leave in @pearcey  ? It doesnt make it dry


----------



## pearcey

For my hair, I haven't as of yet found any made specifically as leave ins with the same consistency upon application..  I also have to maintain a dry scalp, can't be over moisturized, so in my strange case, that could explain the unorthodox effectiveness.   Social media is different these days though, do I need to do a disclaimer saying don't try at home,  this is an off-label preference? 

On another note,  I miss your nouveau hair, makeup blog from a while back 2014? 2016?, I never write much but it was very impressive.  I love reading about hair care,  etc.

Edited: no hair care product/company endorsement intended


----------



## Cloudina Dreams

This is what I'm working with at the moment. Growing my hair out from rocking a very short blonde cut. Once it's longer I will cut off the blonde ends.


----------



## bzb1990

Documenting + reading others' routines and ideas helped with consistency this week.
2 hennas in a week. DC'd, used pretty effective techniques + products this week.
'Fulani silk wrap' last night and much of today. 
Attempted braid out. Probably a fail but decent by my standards. Flat crown which i hate, because hair is shortest there


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

I’m looking real cheerful today.


----------



## grownwomanaz

Straight hair for the week.


----------



## lorr1e1

It's quite funny how Americans describe our hair as 'nappy' but in England it means Diaper.  I wonder who came out with this term for our natural hair in the first place.


----------



## Arian

Only one side is curly... hmph


----------



## Alta Angel

I had to do it!


----------



## levette

Arian said:


> View attachment 467611
> Only one side is curly... hmph


Lovely locs


----------



## levette

Real simole


----------



## Prettymetty

My man is the worst photographer. This was supposed to be a pic of my outfit...  not a hair pic. It’s raining and humid in Houston so I’m bold for even coming out the house like this


----------



## ThursdayGirl

Prettymetty said:


> My man is the worst photographer. This was supposed to be a pic of my outfit...  not a hair pic. It’s raining and humid in Houston so I’m bold for even coming out the house like this View attachment 470701


The oufit looks cute from what we can see of it.   Your hair is lovely as always.


----------



## Prettymetty

T


ThursdayGirl said:


> The oufit looks cute from what we can see of it.   Your hair is lovely as always.


Thank you dear. I’m trying. I’m back to getting professional trims, cuz those diy trims weren’t cutting it. No pun intended


----------



## shasha8685

When you have a good twist out, you gotta document it!


----------



## shasha8685

Got a bun mohawk situation happening over here.....


----------



## levette

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 471057
> When you have a good twist out, you gotta document it!


Lovely


----------



## Alta Angel

These are my locs today at 9.5 months.


----------



## Coilystep

My sisterlocks were March 28,29 & 31. I am loving them so far. I thought I looked cute today


----------



## shasha8685

Did flexirods for the first time in forever! It came out decent. I have a few tweaks for the next go round with this!


----------



## imaginary

Coilystep said:


> My sisterlocks were March 28,29 & 31. I am loving them so far. I thought I looked cute today View attachment 471861



Cute right out the gate! They're gorg.


----------



## Coilystep

imaginary said:


> Cute right out the gate! They're gorg.


Thanks. It's been awesome so far. My only issue is I got dandruff.


----------



## levette

Alta Angel said:


> These are my locs today at 9.5 months.
> 
> View attachment 471851


Very pretty


----------



## imaginary

Coilystep said:


> Thanks. It's been awesome so far. My only issue is I got dandruff.



Ooh hopefully that resolves itself. Maybe it's the shampoo?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I did “micros” on my own hair. The ends look a 5 year old went to town with some scissors, but I’m making due lol. Hair is really soft. I’m wearing this under wigs or headwraps.


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing a phony pony this week....


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

The part that’s actually staying twisted is the new growth and the straight hair is the relaxed hair. I didn’t add any additional products besides the product that’s already on my hair, just water from the bathroom sink lol.  It looks kinda crazy lol


----------



## Journey_to_Hangtime

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 472381
> Wearing a phony pony this week....


I'm loving all the your hairstyles. Where is this phony pony from?


----------



## shasha8685

Journey_to_Hangtime said:


> I'm loving all the your hairstyles. Where is this phony pony from?


Thank you! I got it from ebonyline.com. It's the Sensational Synthetic Lulu Pony BIBI


----------



## Lita

Wash & go on my henna hair




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita

My messy bun & it will remain like this till wash day.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

I finally finished last night. This lady stopped and complemented my hair. I might be doing hers lol


----------



## Lita

Just finished applying henna,washing/dc & my hair is air drying in 2 banded braids.


!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## levette

My  heatless stretched out hair 7 months post big chop after 13 month transition.


----------



## shasha8685

Wearing Outre Bahama Mama today


----------



## Garner

Lita said:


> Just finished applying henna,washing/dc & my hair is air drying in 2 banded braids.
> 
> View attachment 473031
> !View attachment 473035
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita, your hair is so pretty.  The henna is glistening through.


----------



## Lita

Garner said:


> Lita, your hair is so pretty.  The henna is glistening through.



@Garner Awww..Thank you,just made my day..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## GGsKin

I made this wig a couple of weeks ago, but I finally styled this hair the other day. I like that the texture looks like a blowout or press. The curls are holding up well.


----------



## Fine 4s

Nice wig!


----------



## Fine 4s

shasha8685 said:


> View attachment 474663
> Wearing Outre Bahama Mama today



@shasha8685 what are you wearing it looks like ur natural hair! Is this a wig, extensions? I need to know so I can go buy!


----------



## shasha8685

Fine 4s said:


> @shasha8685 what are you wearing it looks like ur natural hair! Is this a wig, extensions? I need to know so I can go buy!



It's a wig! It's pretty versatile too- you can wear it as a half wig, a ponytail, or even a full wig ( I don't like how it looks as a full wig though)!


----------



## Prettymetty

Bored at work


----------



## Melaninme

Straightened hair!


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Knotless braids


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky

My braids for the week. If I need to go out, I can turn this into a braidout.


----------



## AtlantaJJ

GGsKin said:


> I made this wig a couple of weeks ago, but I finally styled this hair the other day. I like that the texture looks like a blowout or press. The curls are holding up well.View attachment 476137


Can you  make one for a big head?


----------



## GGsKin

AtlantaJJ said:


> Can you  make one for a big head?


I sure can!


----------



## Fashionista922

It's a bun kind of day!


----------



## WYSIWYG

Halloween fabulousness while keeping my protective style intact. 
I wasn't about to disrupt my weekend hair plans (Greenhouse effect under a silk scarf), so I was a "family friendly fortune teller" for the trick-or-treaters. I just added  some decorative beads and false lashes and no one was the wiser...


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes

Oh you're fine fine!!! @WYSIWYG


----------



## WYSIWYG

Bette Davis Eyes said:


> Oh you're fine fine!!! @WYSIWYG


Thanks, Doll! 

Gotta represent for "women of a certain age."


----------



## Fashionista922

Been loving my hair lately! 
2023 is going to be a great year! Can't wait to see what length I end up at..


----------



## Prettymetty

Yesterday’s blowout and my new SHEGLAM gloss. I’m in love with both!


----------



## Plushottie

Prettymetty said:


> View attachment 485925
> Yesterday’s blowout and my new SHEGLAM gloss. I’m in love with both!


You ain’t got to be this fione on a Sunday but go off!


----------



## Prettymetty

Plushottie said:


> You ain’t got to be this fione on a Sunday but go off!


You are hilarious babe! Thanks


----------

